# ¿Habeis visto el ibex 35?, Diciembre 2012 +



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2012)

Se abre la veda para el último mes








Buena caza


----------



## Muertovivente (1 Dic 2012)

Me apunto una.... ole gatuna :cook: 

::


----------



## sirpask (1 Dic 2012)

entraba a saludar a Pollastre claca mulder y demas ... que gracias a ellos y a IBE me pude comprar la bici de mis sueños en 2012 y abandoné la bolsa para siempre con saldo positivo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Dic 2012)

Apuntado............


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2012)

Tercera, 
El gato no cuenta


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Dic 2012)

Anda que avisan... ::

Por cierto, por molestar más que nada, ¿no estaba prohibido _polear_ en el principal? ¿Sacamos la reportadora? 


PD: Jejeje, editó el mensaje, tenía que haberle citado...


----------



## Malafollá (1 Dic 2012)

esto para muchos es primera página


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Dic 2012)

Nocturnidad!!!! ::

En portada :o

Pepitoria, eres un soso.... "Diciembre 2012"? :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2012)

No se olviden de puntuar







Gracias


----------



## paulistano (1 Dic 2012)

Sitio.

A título soso, mes guanoso8:


----------



## tarrito (1 Dic 2012)

es fin de año y Pandoro se dedicará a revisar "caños" 8:


----------



## tonuel (1 Dic 2012)

Saludo... me registro en la primera página... y al sobre...


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Dic 2012)

zzz marcado...


----------



## dj-mesa (1 Dic 2012)

Pillo sitio


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Dic 2012)

Pero... ¿dónde están las peladillas?!


----------



## peseteuro (1 Dic 2012)

me apunto.


----------



## Condor (1 Dic 2012)

Muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Muhuhuhahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2012)

Muertovivente dijo:


> Me apunto una.... ole gatuna :cook:
> 
> ::









Deje de dar la lata
su actitud es ridícula,
no meta más la pata
Mv con mayúscula.


----------



## juanfer (1 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias. Pillo sitio.


----------



## John Nash (1 Dic 2012)

Saludos ibexiamos. Se echa en falta un subtitulo tipo: "mes del apocalipsis maya".


----------



## Lechu (1 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias pillo sitio

Telefónica se acerca a su objetivo de deuda al canjear preferentes - elEconomista.es






Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Dic 2012)

A los buenos días!

Ahora los hilos se crean sin premeditación, pero con alevosía y nocturnidad, protesto!

Respect the foreros!....


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

Presente


----------



## sr.anus (1 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias a todos
Aunque colaboro poco, solo os puedo dar las gracias, voy a cumplir un año en este mundo y despues de hacer balance. He sacado un par de sueldos.
Mi pequeña prevision, creo que estas subidas no son mas que una gran trampa, tendremos gran cantidad de guano. 

Guano>rally alcista::>guano premium


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Dic 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Saludos ibexiamos. Se echa en falta un subtitulo tipo: "mes del apocalipsis maya".



Estoy de acuerdo. )

¡EDÍTESE!


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Dic 2012)

Pillo sitio!


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Dic 2012)

Presente. Se guele el rally alcista. Despues guano pa' quedarnos como estamos y...ups se me ha caido la bola de cristal al suelo

Titulo soso soso. EDITESE


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos dias pillo sitio
> 
> Telefónica se acerca a su objetivo de deuda al canjear preferentes - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Llego, saludo y recuerdo que Telefónica es un mierdol como empresa para trabajar y de largo plazo. Modelo de negocio caducado y ejecutivos atrincherados en sueldos por encima del mercado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llego, saludo y recuerdo que Telefónica es un mierdol como empresa para trabajar y de largo plazo. Modelo de negocio caducado y ejecutivos atrincherados en sueldos por encima del mercado.



. 
A corto/medio plazo está por ver si Fusión es su canto del cisne o, por el contrario, es verdad que han jodido a la competencia. 

A largo creo que no hay mucha duda. 

Saludos pre-navideños para todos.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Buenos dias pillo sitio
> 
> Telefónica se acerca a su objetivo de deuda al canjear preferentes - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Tienes un avatar muy bonito ::


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2012)

Voy a dar la brasa

Mañana vence un IPF que tenia desde hace 4 añitos al 5% (que tiempos). Es pastita, no quiero meterla en acciones, pero si 60% garantizada y 40% digamos que a riesgo bajo

No tengo prisa -Bendita liquidez- puede ser ahora o en marzo

¿Alguna recomendación u opinión? Ya saben que yo soy torpecilla en finanzas, pero lo leo todo, sea la letra del tamaño que quieran y si no entiendo pregunto


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Voy a dar la brasa
> 
> Mañana vence un IPF que tenia desde hace 4 añitos al 5% (que tiempos). Es pastita, no quiero meterla en acciones, pero si 60% garantizada y 40% digamos que a riesgo bajo
> 
> ...



ING al 4% y sigue recuperándote.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Voy a dar la brasa
> 
> Mañana vence un IPF que tenia desde hace 4 añitos al 5% (que tiempos). Es pastita, no quiero meterla en acciones, pero si 60% garantizada y 40% digamos que a riesgo bajo
> 
> ...



Para depositos uso ing, ibanesto (llevo un mes con ellos y no estoy demasiado contento, huele demasiado a Botin) y deutsche. El del deutsche creo que se llama deposito solidez db, es un deposito de los de toda la vida al 3,5% a un año renovable y con vencimiento trimestral, ademas no te cobran nada por tener la cuenta corriente. Mejorate pronto


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A corto/medio plazo está por ver si Fusión es su canto del cisne o, por el contrario, es verdad que han jodido a la competencia.
> 
> A largo creo que no hay mucha duda.
> ...



Fusión les está dando bastante aire porque les acerca a precios de los competidores .... pero es efímero porque siguen siendo más caros y peores. La experiencia cliente en Telefónica es deplorable y no son capaces de añadir valor añadido. De hecho, Fusión no deja de ser un bundle de servicios, no hay nada nuevo.

Miren estos días cómo se están posicionando comercialmente Yoigo, Pepephone ..... Telefónica ha dado un paso con Fusión pero al mismo tiempo el resto de competidores están echando a correr. Siempre van detrás de ellos.


----------



## Lechu (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llego, saludo y recuerdo que Telefónica es un mierdol como empresa para trabajar y de largo plazo. Modelo de negocio caducado y ejecutivos atrincherados en sueldos por encima del mercado.



A mi nunca me gusto timifonica ,pero para gustos colores
Ahi dejo el enlace de un foro ruso , echarle un ojo para alguno puede ser interesante

Òðåéäåðñêèé ñîôò, êîìïüþòåðíîå îáîðóäîâàíèå


----------



## Lechu (1 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes un avatar muy bonito ::



Como vamos hacia esta situación , pues se acabo el leoncito de buen rollo .

AJETREO 

Unim del grupo bbva tiene un deposito al 4,5% a seis meses y al 4,25% a doce meses el del db que comente ponzi 3,5% y si metes la nomina 3,7%


----------



## Muertovivente (1 Dic 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Anda que avisan... ::
> 
> Por cierto, por molestar más que nada, ¿no estaba prohibido _polear_ en el principal? ¿Sacamos la reportadora?
> 
> ...



Gracias gacelilla.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Dic 2012)

Muertovivente dijo:


> Gracias gacelilla.



Todos sabemos que el auténtico muertoviviente mide más de 2 metros y echa rayos por el... digooooo, que el auténtico muertoviviente no pone tildes ni a punta de pistola, así que esa línea extra que se ha inventado en mi cita le delata como el farsante que es. 

PD: De todos modos, nunca dije que muertoviviente me cayera mal, aunque a veces me resultaba cargante por reiterativo y ególatra. Nadie es perfecto, supongo.


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A corto/medio plazo está por ver si Fusión es su canto del cisne o, por el contrario, es verdad que han jodido a la competencia.
> 
> A largo creo que no hay mucha duda.
> ...



Echa números. No van a engañar a casi nadie.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Fusión les está dando bastante aire porque les acerca a precios de los competidores .... pero es efímero porque siguen siendo más caros y peores. La experiencia cliente en Telefónica es deplorable y no son capaces de añadir valor añadido. De hecho, Fusión no deja de ser un bundle de servicios, no hay nada nuevo.
> 
> Miren estos días cómo se están posicionando comercialmente Yoigo, Pepephone ..... Telefónica ha dado un paso con Fusión pero al mismo tiempo el resto de competidores están echando a correr. Siempre van detrás de ellos.



Yoigo cada dia esta peor, se nota a km que esta en venta. Voy a pasar el movil a movistar y contratar fusion. Odiaras todo lo que quieras a Tef pero a dia de hoy en cobertura da mil vueltas a todos los demas.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yoigo cada dia esta peor, se nota a km que esta en venta. Voy a pasar el movil a movistar y contratar fusion. Odiaras todo lo que quieras a Tef pero a dia de hoy en cobertura da mil vueltas a todos los demas.



Primero palmas en la eléctrica más castuza que existe en suelo patrio.
A continuación les vuelves a depositar la confianza de tus leuros una vez más.
Ahora vas a dar de comer a la Telco monopolística y castuza por excelencia.

*Tío, ¿qué te pasa?*

Vuelve a ser el que eras 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Dic 2012)

Muertovivente dijo:


> Me apunto una.... ole gatuna :cook:
> 
> ::



De que me suena a mi este tio?


----------



## Paco Hernando (1 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos! Voy a aprovechar este mensaje para saludar a todo el mundo y presentarme como nueva gacelilla en este mundo del trader... :o

Supongo que como tantos otros, os vengo siguiendo desde la distancia, hace ya tiempo, y quería unirme a este post para lanzar una pequeña pregunta, a ver si alguien con conosimiento me da algo de luz... 

En su momento, el ilustre Janus Aplauso recomendó echar un vistazo a las carboneras, y la verdad es que he sacado unos valiosos euritos en *JRCC*, pero viendo los movimientos de la semana pasada, me pregunto hasta dónde puede subir o cuál es la previsión de movimientos futuros a corto. Alguien que me pueda dar una opinión??

P.D: Yo también echo en falta un subtítulo en plan: Los Mayas nos desean Feliz Navidad!!

Gracias y Saludos


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

Paco Hernando dijo:


> Hola a todos! Voy a aprovechar este mensaje para saludar a todo el mundo y presentarme como nueva gacelilla en este mundo del trader... :o
> 
> Supongo que como tantos otros, os vengo siguiendo desde la distancia, hace ya tiempo, y quería unirme a este post para lanzar una pequeña pregunta, a ver si alguien con conosimiento me da algo de luz...
> 
> ...



Las carboneras y solares que suele recomendar Janus, tienen movimientos bruscos que dan aurelios a la buchaca.

A estas alegrías *siempre* las sigue *el hachazo en forma de posición perdedora que se come todas las plusvalías anteriores y más*. Al que se pone cabezón y no reconoce las pérdidas, le termina costando parte del patrimonio. ::

Siempre es así.

Disfruta de las plusvis que te ha ofrecido el mercado y no muerdas el anzuelo.

Buenas tardes y bienvenido al hilo.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Primero palmas en la eléctrica más castuza que existe en suelo patrio.
> A continuación les vuelves a depositar la confianza de tus leuros una vez más.
> Ahora vas a dar de comer a la Telco monopolística y castuza por excelencia.
> 
> ...



Este verano con ibe me saque un buen pico. Ahora en ibe llevare 10 centimos a la contra pero es que en enero me dan 14 con el dividendo, no tengo intencion de venderla. Suelo cambiar poco de opinion respecto a las empresas donde invierto, las dos meteduras de pata mas importantes han sido por omision, la primera con inditex y la segunda con la famosa grifols de Ajetreo. La cobertura de tef a dia de hoy esta a años luz de la que ofrece yoigo y es una pena porque en su dia rompieron el mercado con unos precios muy competitivos y una buena cobertura pero la realidad es la que es y viendo que la situacion no cambia me terminaran perdiendo como cliente. Desde que Yoigo puso el cartel de se vende cada dia dan peor servicio. En movil tengo entendido que orange tambien da buena cobertura y en adsl por lo visto ono no esta mal.


----------



## Paco Hernando (1 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las carboneras y solares que suele recomendar Janus, tienen movimientos bruscos que dan aurelios a la buchaca.
> 
> A estas alegrías *siempre* las sigue *el hachazo en forma de posición perdedora que se come todas las plusvalías anteriores y más*. Al que se pone cabezón y no reconoce las pérdidas, le termina costando parte del patrimonio. ::
> 
> ...



Gracias Bertok!! 

La verdad es que el haber ganado esas buenas plusvis es lo que me genera esa "emoción" de pensar en reengancharme, como una droga... Pero trataré de mantener la cabeza fría, como gacelilla que soy, y no dejarme llevar por las emociones.

Gracias a vosotros por compartir vuestros conocimientos, he aprendido mucho leyéndoos estos meses.

Saludos


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este verano con ibe me saque un buen pico. Ahora en ibe llevare 10 centimos a la contra pero es que en enero me dan 14 con el dividendo, no tengo intencion de venderla. Suelo cambiar poco de opinion respecto a las empresas donde invierto, las dos meteduras de pata mas importantes han sido por omision, la primera con inditex y la segunda con la famosa grifols de Ajetreo. La cobertura de tef a dia de hoy esta a años luz de la que ofrece yoigo y es una pena porque en su dia rompieron el mercado con unos precios muy competitivos y una buena cobertura pero la realidad es la que es y viendo que la situacion no cambia me terminaran perdiendo como cliente. Desde que Yoigo puso el cartel de se vende cada dia dan peor servicio.



No des de comer a los castuzos o expaña no saldrá de la miseria en la puta vida.

La pasta en un ipf está bastante bien.

Echo de menos al Ponzi burbujarra que llegó a darme miedo al leer alguno de sus post :S


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

Paco Hernando dijo:


> Gracias Bertok!!
> 
> La verdad es que el haber ganado esas buenas plusvis es lo que me genera esa "emoción" de pensar en reengancharme, como una droga... Pero trataré de mantener la cabeza fría, como gacelilla que soy, y no dejarme llevar por las emociones.
> 
> ...



Las acciones usanas que suele indicar Janus son para machos alfa del trading o afortunados.

Piensa en que lado estás y no te dejes cegar. La inmensa mayoría de los que se acercan a los mercados *pierden mucha pasta*. Estadísticamente está demostrado.

Espera la tendencia y súbete a ella. Ahora mismo no hay tendencia.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No des de comer a los castuzos o expaña no saldrá de la miseria en la puta vida.
> 
> La pasta en un ipf está bastante bien.
> 
> Echo de menos al Ponzi burbujarra que llegó a darme miedo al leer alguno de sus post :S



Sigo siendo el mismo. Lo de tener ipfs nunca lo he descartado, de hecho lo ideal es tener un mix de rv,rf y liquidez . Ademas antes de meterse en cualquier empresa lo recomendable es calcular los pros y contras en un excel y a ser posible con el mercado cerrado. En España solo funcionan los oligopolios cercanos al gobierno y a veces ni eso ,es una pena pero es asi. Hemos tenido empresas industriales (pegaso) o incluso de transporte de mercancias (mar y aire) que a nivel internacional no estaban mal pero ya no quedan ni las migajas. Otros paises por el contrario han mimado a sus industrias como a Daimler ,Mercks,L,oreal o Danone. Los casos de Inditex y Grifols se salen bastante de la norma de hecho a mi me pillaron con el pie cambiado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Echa números. No van a engañar a casi nadie.



http://www.cotizalia.com/opinion/va...r-fusion-peta-la-portabilidad-en-espana-7761/
la propuesta de Telefónica ha sido acogida ardorosamente por los usuarios hasta el punto de que la operadora ha bajado el pistón publicitario ante la incapacidad técnica de atender las solicitudes. No solo eso, la avalancha ha sido tal que el Centro de Portabilidad de la CMT ha petado, literalmente, lo que ha ocasionado notables retrasos a los interesados en el cambio de una compañía a otra.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> http://www.cotizalia.com/opinion/va...r-fusion-peta-la-portabilidad-en-espana-7761/
> la propuesta de Telefónica ha sido acogida ardorosamente por los usuarios hasta el punto de que la operadora ha bajado el pistón publicitario ante la incapacidad técnica de atender las solicitudes. No solo eso, la avalancha ha sido tal que el Centro de Portabilidad de la CMT ha petado, literalmente, lo que ha ocasionado notables retrasos a los interesados en el cambio de una compañía a otra.



Algo me olia  Aun asi a medio plazo habra que ver como gestionan la deuda


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yoigo cada dia esta peor, se nota a km que esta en venta. Voy a pasar el movil a movistar y contratar fusion. Odiaras todo lo que quieras a Tef pero a dia de hoy en cobertura da mil vueltas a todos los demas.



Yo no les oido ni mucho menos. Simplemente que conozco bastante de allí y puedo decir que es decadente. Su modelo de negocio is going down en España. No está preparado para competir con los más pequeños y con quienes se conforman con ganar menos. Y tampoco lo hacen desde la innovación ni el aportar algo que no existe.

Hoy he visto el documental de Steve Jobs y puedo decir que Telefónica está muy lejos de ahí.

Para muestra un botón.

César Alierta (presidente): financiero
Eva del Castillo (Heal Europa): financiero
Guillermo Ansaldo (Global Resources): financiero
Pallete (CEO): financiero
Valbuena (Head Latam): financiero.

Acabo de listar el top five de la empresa. Todos financieros, punto y final.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

Paco Hernando dijo:


> Hola a todos! Voy a aprovechar este mensaje para saludar a todo el mundo y presentarme como nueva gacelilla en este mundo del trader... :o
> 
> Supongo que como tantos otros, os vengo siguiendo desde la distancia, hace ya tiempo, y quería unirme a este post para lanzar una pequeña pregunta, a ver si alguien con conosimiento me da algo de luz...
> 
> ...



Déjala que siga su camino con stop 30 centavos por debajo.

Sigan muy de cerca a Alpha y Arch. Así como las plateras y desde luego el mundo de la solares siendo First la preferencia.

Y pongan en el radar a Gamesa.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no les oido ni mucho menos. Simplemente que conozco bastante de allí y puedo decir que es decadente. Su modelo de negocio is going down en España. No está preparado para competir con los más pequeños y con quienes se conforman con ganar menos. Y tampoco lo hacen desde la innovación ni el aportar algo que no existe.
> 
> Hoy he visto el documental de Steve Jobs y puedo decir que Telefónica está muy lejos de ahí.
> 
> ...



Janus, tú mejor que nadie sabes que timofón es una financiera envuelta en una carcasa de otra cosa ::

Venga lo dejo ahí


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este verano con ibe me saque un buen pico. Ahora en ibe llevare 10 centimos a la contra pero es que en enero *me dan 14 con el dividendo*, no tengo intencion de venderla. Suelo cambiar poco de opinion respecto a las empresas donde invierto, las dos meteduras de pata mas importantes han sido por omision, la primera con inditex y la segunda con la famosa grifols de Ajetreo. La cobertura de tef a dia de hoy esta a años luz de la que ofrece yoigo y es una pena porque en su dia rompieron el mercado con unos precios muy competitivos y una buena cobertura pero la realidad es la que es y viendo que la situacion no cambia me terminaran perdiendo como cliente. Desde que Yoigo puso el cartel de se vende cada dia dan peor servicio. En movil tengo entendido que orange tambien da buena cobertura y en adsl por lo visto ono no esta mal.



Esos céntimos los restarán de la cotización si lo dan en efectivo.

Yoigo tiene red propia que viene de la antigua Xfera pero lo que pocos saben es que la mayor parte de su red es de Telefónica. Sí, pagan a Telefónica por utilizar su red.

De hecho, y ya estoy hablando demasiado, existe un plan de despliegue que ha ido relantizándose porque es más rentable omitir inversiones y pagar alquiler a Telefónica. De hecho también destaco que existe un análisis muy profundo sobre las curvas de demanda para ir desplegando red solo donde existe un rápido crecimiento de demanda de forma que la inversión se amortiza y es más barato que utilizar la red de Telefónica.

Les invito a todos ustedes a realizar una llamada móvil desde la costa este de USA, desde Londres o desde París. Llamadas limpias, con gran calidad de audición y no se cortan. En Telefónica parece que hay que ir empujando los bytes para que se termine oyendo.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

Paco Hernando dijo:


> Gracias Bertok!!
> 
> La verdad es que el haber ganado esas buenas plusvis es lo que me genera esa "emoción" de pensar en reengancharme, como una droga... Pero trataré de mantener la cabeza fría, como gacelilla que soy, y no dejarme llevar por las emociones.
> 
> ...



Voy a decir lo que nadie quiere decir pero muchos quieren que pase.

Veremos a muchas carboneras x4.

Busquen también "energéticas" que coticen unos 400 M o menos. Hablamos de:

Green Plains Renewable
Penn Virginia
BPZ Resources
Petroquest Energy
Goodrich Petroleum
Toreador Resources
Tetra Technologies
Parker Drilling
Basic Energy Services


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, tú mejor que nadie sabes que timofón es una financiera envuelta en una carcasa de otra cosa ::
> 
> Venga lo dejo ahí



Hombre, pensándolo bien si porque cobra todos los meses y paga como se le pone de los huevos (por encima de 100 días y hay casos anteriores como a Amper que le pagaba a más de 200 días).

Sé también que cada vez proliferan más y más los deals con grandes firmas en las que cobran sobre el beneficio de sus trabajos. Nuevamente una forma de mejorar el FCF.
Pero todo eso tiene un "the end" que sucede cuando todo lo que se tiene entre manos es absolutamente commodity.


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, pensándolo bien si porque cobra todos los meses y paga como se le pone de los huevos (por encima de 100 días y hay casos anteriores como a Amper que le pagaba a más de 200 días).
> 
> Sé también que cada vez proliferan más y más los deals con grandes firmas en las que cobran sobre el beneficio de sus trabajos. Nuevamente una forma de mejorar el FCF.
> Pero todo eso tiene un "the end" que sucede cuando todo lo que se tiene entre manos es absolutamente commodity.



Yo tengo peor feeling de timofón del que tienes tú :fiufiu:

Me parece una kk de vaca mu chunga.

Los márgenes del pasado en expaña ya nunca los recuperarán y cuando Brasil se constipe, ya está empezando a ponerse colorado, veremos hasta donde se hunda timofón.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esos céntimos los restarán de la cotización si lo dan en efectivo.
> 
> Yoigo tiene red propia que viene de la antigua Xfera pero lo que pocos saben es que la mayor parte de su red es de Telefónica. Sí, pagan a Telefónica por utilizar su red.
> 
> ...



Han reducido tanto las inversiones que dan un servicio que deja bastante que desear. Yoigo hace tiempo que dejo de ser lo que era. A veces creo que al estilo Patxi podria comunicarme mejor.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

Orange responde al

La guerra del

Vodafone se la juega con tarifas planas de llamadas y mensajes ilimitados | Economía | EL PAÍS

El móvil se viste de crisis, pero sigue siendo el rey | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (1 Dic 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...70287-indemnizacion-despido-improcedente.html


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Orange responde al
> 
> La guerra del
> 
> ...



Orange creo que es de las pocas que ha ofrecido un servicio de calidad frente a Tef. En una teleco no puedes reducir el capex hasta el infinito y pensar que no afectara al servicio, alguien debio explicarselo al ceo de Yoigo porque se esta luciendo. Supongo que estaran intentando incrementar a toda costa la cuenta de resultados para poder pedir mas dinero en una hipotetica venta, es la unica explicacikn que se me ocurre.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

Timofónica hace años que no invierte en serio en la red. Es auténticamente tercermundista.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Timofónica hace años que no invierte en serio en la red. Es auténticamente tercermundista.



Pues eso no dice su capex. Este mismo verano instalo fibra optica en Madrid,supongo que habran hecho lo mismo en otras ciudades.


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues eso no dice su capex. Este mismo verano ha mejorado su red instalando fibra optica al menos en Madrid



Hasta hace 3 años ha venido reiteradamente bajando su inversión en red en España. Recientemente ha metido algo más en FTTX pero a pasito lento.

Los términos de Capex habría que verlos respecto a volumen de ventas o número de clientes.

Llevan muchos años arreglando el margen de ebitda a costa de gastar menos en red y activar mucho en balance.


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta hace 3 años ha venido reiteradamente bajando su inversión en red en España. Recientemente ha metido algo más en FTTX pero a pasito lento.
> 
> Los términos de Capex habría que verlos respecto a volumen de ventas o número de clientes.
> 
> Llevan muchos años arreglando el margen de ebitda a costa de gastar menos en red y activar mucho en balance.



Es algo logico, iberdrola ha hecho lo mismo, cada vez dependen menos de España. Aun asi Tef ha invertido mucho mas que Yoigo o Pepephone.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Dic 2012)

Mi experiencia (sin saber que es el capex )

Ono, estupenda, aún la echo en falta desde que cerré la linea de Zgz
Yoigo, al principio medio bien, ahora es Noigo
Tef..... En Bcn bluf y cara, cuando pueda volver allí caloraré dejar la fibra y volver a Ono aunque en mi zona creo que no está cableada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es algo logico, iberdrola ha hecho lo mismo, cada vez dependen menos de España. Aun asi Tef ha invertido mucho mas que Yoigo o Pepephone.



¿En escala lineal o logarítmica? eerrr..... quiero decir, ¿En términos relativos a los tamaños de la compañía o absolutos?


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mi experiencia (sin saber que es el capex )
> 
> Ono, estupenda, aún la echo en falta desde que cerré la linea de Zgz
> Yoigo, al principio medio bien, ahora es Noigo
> Tef..... En Bcn bluf y cara, cuando pueda volver allí caloraré dejar la fibra y volver a Ono aunque en mi zona creo que no está cableada



El capex aparece en el estado de flujos de efectivo y es lo que se invierte en el negocio.Hay algunos puristas que lo separan entre mantenimiento y expansion.Asi que tambien falla Yoigo en Barcelona, desde luego si en las grandes ciudades esta fallando no quiero ni imaginarme en los pueblos perdidos de la geografia española.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2012)

Athleta de madrid est plaga in amphora ::


----------



## ponzi (1 Dic 2012)

El estado de flujos de efectivo o cash flow es lo que varia la caja(del balance) de un periodo a otro.El capex es la abreviatura de capital expenditure y esta en la parte alta del efe. El efe se divide en operaciones,inversion y financiacion.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿En escala lineal o logarítmica? eerrr..... quiero decir, ¿En términos relativos a los tamaños de la compañía o absolutos?



En los dos pero principalmente en terminos relativos. En Ibe se ve mejor que en Tef, no tienen ningun proyecto de calado en España a excepcion de los nuevos contadores. Han preferido cerrar Garoña que remodelarla y todo por los impuesto de Montoro. En ibe asi a grandes rasgos ahora mismo se estan centrando en RU,Brasil,Usa y un poco en Alemania.


----------



## Xof Dub (2 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Athleta de madrid est plaga in amphora ::



reportado


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2012)

A las buenas noches!

Llevo unos meses con Pepephone y es de lo mejor que he experimentado desde hace mucho tiempo en móvil, la relación precio/calidad es muy buena, incluso tengo cobertura en algunos lugares donde TEF no la tenía, aunque también sucede al contrario en algunas zonas, la tarifa más barata con datos y límite está más que sobrada para lo que yo mismo descargo.

Tengo aplicación android para ver el servicio y lo que me facturan casi en tiempo real, en fin ¿que más se puede pedir?


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Athleta de madrid est plaga in amphora ::



Uf, también sabe latín : 

Es usted enciclopédico


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Uf, también sabe latín :
> 
> Es usted enciclopédico



Si, si, del latín de bachillerato.... inocho:inocho: inocho:









errrrrr google translator


----------



## egarenc (2 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Llevo unos meses con Pepephone y es de lo mejor que he experimentado desde hace mucho tiempo en móvil, la relación precio/calidad es muy buena, incluso tengo cobertura en algunos lugares donde TEF no la tenía, aunque también sucede al contrario en algunas zonas, la tarifa más barata con datos y límite está más que sobrada para lo que yo mismo descargo.
> 
> Tengo aplicación android para ver el servicio y lo que me facturan casi en tiempo real, en fin ¿que más se puede pedir?



yu de vodafone, una buena experiencia si no hablas mucho, quieres navegar y no quieres atarte con contrato, me cobran de lo que tenga en la tarjeta prepago, en mi modalidad unos 9 euros.


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2012)

No puedes convertir 5.000$ en 5.000.000$


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2012)

Entra en Rankia o Tucapital. Supongo que mañana actualizarán los tipos de depósitos para diciembre. Yo estoy sacando la pasta del POP y metiéndola en Activobank (Sabadell) al 4,10% a un año. Esta semana iré a la CAM (Sabadell) para ver el depósito que dan a un año, en principio es un 4,25%, pero dicen que se les puede sacar el 4,5%. Todo sin ningún tipo de vinculación, me gusta ser cliente de pasivo 

También para experiencias fuertes tienes Liberbank a 4,75% o BES que suele ser quien da un tipo más alto :cook:

Mi consejo, mírate un depósito que te permita un rescate rápido si ves que todo comienza a derrumbarse. El problema de Activobank por ejemplo es que dicen que pueden tardar 3 meses en darte el dinero desde tu orden de cancelación anticipada, en la practica una cancelación que hice por renovación automática la obtuve al día siguiente. Pero es mejor no fiarse. Mi opinión es que el show continuará al menos hasta 2014 sin corralitos ni salidas del euro, etc... pero sí que no te recomiendo que pongas el dinero a un plazo de 5 años como tenías, ni a 24 meses. Piano, piano, año a año.

IMHO :rolleye:



Ajetreo dijo:


> Voy a dar la brasa
> 
> Mañana vence un IPF que tenia desde hace 4 añitos al 5% (que tiempos). Es pastita, no quiero meterla en acciones, pero si 60% garantizada y 40% digamos que a riesgo bajo
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2012)

Pepephone utiliza la red de Vodafone, al menos para datos. Y Yoigo la de Telefónica (al menos para datos :. 
Tengo Yoigo desde julio y no me da problemas. La única incidencia que he tenido es al estar en algún lugar sin cobertura (parking, etc...), tener una llamada, y recibir el aviso de esa llamada 24 horas después ::




Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Llevo unos meses con Pepephone y es de lo mejor que he experimentado desde hace mucho tiempo en móvil, la relación precio/calidad es muy buena, incluso tengo cobertura en algunos lugares donde TEF no la tenía, aunque también sucede al contrario en algunas zonas, la tarifa más barata con datos y límite está más que sobrada para lo que yo mismo descargo.
> 
> Tengo aplicación android para ver el servicio y lo que me facturan casi en tiempo real, en fin ¿que más se puede pedir?


----------



## Mulder (2 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No puedes convertir 5.000$ en 5.000.000$



""I entered the investment business in 1968 with 600 dollars in my pocket, and I left in 1980, at the age of 37, with enough money to satisfy a lifelong yearning for adventure."

Jim Rogers Blog: The Wall Street Years


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Entra en Rankia o Tucapital. Supongo que mañana actualizarán los tipos de depósitos para diciembre. Yo estoy sacando la pasta del POP y metiéndola en Activobank (Sabadell) al 4,10% a un año. Esta semana iré a la CAM (Sabadell) para ver el depósito que dan a un año, en principio es un 4,25%, pero dicen que se les puede sacar el 4,5%. Todo sin ningún tipo de vinculación, me gusta ser cliente de pasivo
> 
> También para experiencias fuertes tienes Liberbank a 4,75% o BES que suele ser quien da un tipo más alto :cook:
> 
> ...



Le gustan los deportes de riesgo segun veo. A mi me da igual la diferencia entre 3,5%-4,25%, personalmente prefiero estar en entidades que no esten en procesos de reestructuracion o liquidacion.Es por estar mas seguro y aun asi puedo llevarme alguna sorpresa pero al menos no las busco.


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Le gustan los deportes de riesgo segun veo. A mi me da igual la diferencia entre 3,5%-4,25%, personalmente prefiero estar en entidades que no esten en procesos de reestructuracion o liquidacion.Es por estar mas seguro y aun asi puedo llevarme alguna sorpresa pero al menos no las busco.



De acuerdo contigo.

Ahora mismo bankinter tiene 3,75% a 3 meses y 4% a seis meses.

Voy a coger el de 3 meses....y en marzo dios dirá....esperemos siempre esté ahí ING o iBanesto:fiufiu:

SUbasteros, que sois unos subasteros!!)


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No puedes convertir 5.000$ en 5.000.000$



Menudo vendedor de crecepelo.	Se le ha olvidado decir que cuando pierdes un 20% de tu patrimonio recuperarlo cuesta mas que ese 20% asi que la regla mas fundamental es procurar no perder dinero.Anda que no habra gente asi, empiezan creyendose el rey midas y acaban mas desplumados que la gallina turuleta


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Ahora mismo bankinter tiene 3,75% a 3 meses y 4% a seis meses.
> 
> ...



Bankinter hace unos años no estaba mal gestionado,ahora no lo se. Eso si como no tengas nomina tus 45 de mantenimiento no hay quien te los quite. Ademas de Bkt,Ing,Ibanesto tienes el Deutsche


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2012)

Yo creo que en el tema de depósitos voy a optar por el de Detsche bank, lo que no me gusta es que sea a un año. Me siento más cómodo sabiendo que la pasta vuelve con papá a los 3-4 meses.

BKT tendría que llevar la nómina, y no me apetece. Con ING estoy muy contento, ninguna sorpresa, lo cual es suficiente 


mmmm aunque ibanesto da un 4% a 4meses ....... my treasssssure


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que en el tema de depósitos voy a optar por el de Detsche bank, lo que no me gusta es que sea a un año. Me siento más cómodo sabiendo que la pasta vuelve con papá a los 3-4 meses.
> 
> BKT tendría que llevar la nómina, y no me apetece. Con ING estoy muy contento, ninguna sorpresa, lo cual es suficiente
> 
> ...



Se puede cancelar anticipadamente pero perderias los intereses. Me puedo equivocar porque ningun banco es 100% seguro pero parece que no trabajan mal y tampoco han concedido muchas hipotecas, su unica pega es que como algun que otro banco del norte de europa tienen algo de deuda periferica.Deutsche funciona con el fgd español e ing con el holandes. Ibanesto tienen una operativa lenta y algo rebuscada,yo no meteria mucho dinero con ellos pero algo para el campo de batalla tampoco esta mal.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se puede cancelar anticipadamente pero perderias los intereses. Me puedo equivocar porque ningun banco es 100% seguro pero parece que no trabajan mal y tampoco han concedido muchas hipotecas, su unica pega es que como algun que otro banco del norte de europa tienen algo de deuda periferica.Deutsche funciona con el fgd español e ing con el holandes. _*Ibanesto*_ tienen una operativa lenta y algo rebuscada,yo no meteria mucho dinero con ellos pero algo para el campo de batalla tampoco esta mal.



eso sin contar el pitorreo que se llevaban con las claves de acceso, firma etc que caducan en nada de tiempo y ademas para solucionarlo tienes que ir a la sucursal de banesto. Si mejoraran la operativa ganarian muchisimos clientes, pero ing le sigue dando mil patadas en simplicidad y facilidad de uso

Alguien ve una entrada rapida en gamesa el lunes? buscando el rebote


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

Ponzi juraría que cuando abri cuenta a mi madre en bankinter expresamente para el depósito nos dijeron que no nos cobraban los 45 euros....de hecho he leído en algún sitio que te los pueden quitar.

Ya veremos...de todas formas si quitamos esos 45 euros en vez de 3,75% pues a lo mejor si nos queda en un 3,65%....me jodería que me los quitaran pero no me voy a calentar la cabeza....eso sí, en cuanto dejen de darme esa rentabilidad a otro sitio....


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> eso sin contar el pitorreo que se llevaban con las claves de acceso, firma etc que caducan en nada de tiempo y ademas para solucionarlo tienes que ir a la sucursal de banesto. Si mejoraran la operativa ganarian muchisimos clientes, pero ing le sigue dando mil patadas en simplicidad y facilidad de uso
> 
> Alguien ve una entrada rapida en gamesa el lunes? buscando el rebote



Yo estuve con ibanesto cerca de un año y la verdad no he tenido problema alguno....las claves funcionando (de hecho ahora voy a probar que hace meses que no entro en las posiciones), los reembolsos se hacen sin problema, así como las transferencias....

no tiene una web bonita, pero los temas operativos los cumple.

en mi caso, claro...


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi juraría que cuando abri cuenta a mi madre en bankinter expresamente para el depósito nos dijeron que no nos cobraban los 45 euros....de hecho he leído en algún sitio que te los pueden quitar.
> 
> Ya veremos...de todas formas si quitamos esos 45 euros en vez de 3,75% pues a lo mejor si nos queda en un 3,65%....me jodería que me los quitaran pero no me voy a calentar la cabeza....eso sí, en cuanto dejen de darme esa rentabilidad a otro sitio....



Depende del director/a que des, el aprecio que tenga este a su puesto y el dinero que deposites con ellos. A priori funcionan asi pero en banca todo es negociable.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> en banca todo es negociable.



Jamás he pasado más vergüenza ajena que cuando negocié mi hipoteca, año 2002. Cualquier comerciante del bazar de Estambul o Marrakech es más serio y honesto.

Lo siento, pero tengo especial asco a las entidades financieras en general y a quienes trabajan en ellas en particular, entre ellos y ellas muchos excompañeros de la uni :: Qué disfruten aver hestudiao y la salida fácil ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Jamás he pasado más vergüenza ajena que cuando negocié mi hipoteca, año 2002. Cualquier comerciante del bazar de Estambul o Marrakech es más serio y honesto.
> 
> Lo siento, pero tengo especial asco a las entidades financieras en general y a quienes trabajan en ellas en particular, entre ellos y ellas muchos excompañeros de la uni :: Qué disfruten aver hestudiao y la salida fácil ::



Es como dices ,es estar en el bazar de estambul pero con la diferencia que alli vas a negociar sin saberlo


----------



## Jamóncontomate (2 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo estuve con ibanesto cerca de un año y la verdad no he tenido problema alguno....las claves funcionando (de hecho ahora voy a probar que hace meses que no entro en las posiciones), los reembolsos se hacen sin problema, así como las transferencias....
> 
> no tiene una web bonita, pero los temas operativos los cumple.
> 
> en mi caso, claro...



Hola, 

En mi caso tampoco he tenido ningún problema con las claves y demás. Ahora está a punto de terminar mi segundo IPF con ellos en este último año y medio por lo que he estado mirando otras opciones y me he registrado en COINC esta mañana. Ofrecen una cuenta remunerada al 4% (indefinidamente...hasta que deje de interesarles). Todo lo que he leído por la red hasta ahora es positivo por eso me gustaría saber si veis alguna contra a esa entidad (en principio es de Bankinter).

Gracias.


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> En mi caso tampoco he tenido ningún problema con las claves y demás. Ahora está a punto de terminar mi segundo IPF con ellos en este último año y medio por lo que he estado mirando otras opciones y me he registrado en COINC esta mañana. Ofrecen una cuenta remunerada al 4% (indefinidamente...hasta que deje de interesarles). Todo lo que he leído por la red hasta ahora es positivo por eso me gustaría saber si veis alguna contra a esa entidad (en principio es de Bankinter).
> 
> Gracias.



Desconocia por completo ese proyecto de Bankinter, a priori parece mucho interes para estar totalmente disponible.Tengo que echarle una ojeada ,puede ser una alternativa.


http://www.expansion.com/2012/07/24/empresas/banca/1343149540.html


----------



## Jamóncontomate (2 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Desconocia por completo ese proyecto de Bankinter, a priori parece mucho interes para estar totalmente disponible.Tengo que echarle una ojeada ,puede ser una alternativa.
> 
> 
> Bankinter apuesta por la banca del futuro a travs de COINC, un nuevo portal de ahorro,Banca. Expansin.com



En teoría está totalmente disponible. En este hilo de rankia tienes 18 pag para hacerte una idea.

Bankinter pone en marcha Coinc

El asunto es que pinta tan bien (4%, disponibilidad, aumento de saldo, bankinter) que tiene que tener alguna contra. Y dónde mejor que preguntar que en el hilo del terror.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Dic 2012)

pillo sitio, 2 días después ::


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (2 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Pero no se muerda las uñas por eso, hombre ::::


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Dic 2012)

Señor Ponzi, ¿Sabe cuanto cobran los de DB por el mantenimiento de la cuenta?

Tambien estoy mirando el de Unim al 3,5% y 6 meses lo que no estiendo porqué si ahora es del BBVA se hacen competencia entre ellos. En el BBVA ya tengo cuenta y eso de andar abriendo y cerrando cuentas por 15 € de interes me da pereza. Pero esta vez se trata de mas " platita" asi que hay que trabajar ub poco.


En este link hablan de Mediolanum, que ofrce un 5% a seis meses, ¿les suena de algo?


Edito, en Burbu lo saben todo 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/299480-alguien-conoce-banco-mediolanum.html

Es el banco de Berlusconi, Horreur :8:

Los bancos perfilan sus estrategias comerciales en la guerra del pasivo - FINANZAS PERSONALES - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


>


----------



## Lechu (2 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Ponzi, ¿Sabe cuanto cobran los de DB por el mantenimiento de la cuenta?
> 
> Tambien estoy mirando el de Unim al 3,5% y 6 meses lo que no estiendo porqué si ahora es del BBVA se hacen competencia entre ellos. En el BBVA ya tengo cuenta y eso de andar abriendo y cerrando cuentas por 15 € de interes me da pereza. Pero esta vez se trata de mas " platita" asi que hay que trabajar ub poco.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Ponzi, ¿Sabe cuanto cobran los de DB por el mantenimiento de la cuenta?
> 
> Tambien estoy mirando el de Unim al 3,5% y 6 meses lo que no estiendo porqué si ahora es del BBVA se hacen competencia entre ellos. En el BBVA ya tengo cuenta y eso de andar abriendo y cerrando cuentas por 15 € de interes me da pereza. Pero esta vez se trata de mas " platita" asi que hay que trabajar ub poco.
> 
> ...



El deutsche no cobra por el mantenimiento de cuenta (solo si quieres tarjetas y mientras no metas una nomina ya que con la nomina te las regalan) Lo de mediolanum no me suena.De unim supongo que ofreceran depositos mas atractivos para tratar de recapitalizar la entidad y que sea rentable por si misma al margen de bbva.Hoy he probado lo de coint y no estoy demasiado entusiasmado,parece mas una red social que un banco, esperare a que me manden la documentacion completa.


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

Yo también estoy mirando lo de coinc...me falta enviarles el número de cuenta y DNI...lo haré mañana después de hablar con mi gestor de bankinter.

Por cierto, algunos de aquí que ni lo miren, es sólo para jóvenes:XX::XX:

de 25 a 35::


----------



## tarrito (2 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo también estoy mirando lo de coinc...me falta enviarles el número de cuenta y DNI...lo haré mañana después de hablar con mi gestor de bankinter.
> 
> Por cierto, algunos de aquí que ni lo miren, es sólo para jóvenes:XX::XX:
> 
> de 25 a 35::



marvadosh banqueros, el joven Claca se queda fuera :´(

::


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2012)

*The end is near
*
[YOUTUBE]pvIvkIAeYUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

Hoygan estoy hasta los webs de no poder ver los videos que ponen aqui, estoy desde un ipad.

Hay forma de verlos¿?:ouch:

Ya se que es el flash ....pero es incomodo....sobre todo cuando ponen lo de victoria secret:cook:


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan estoy hasta los webs de no poder ver los videos que ponen aqui, estoy desde un ipad.
> 
> Hay forma de verlos¿?:ouch:
> 
> Ya se que es el flash ....pero es incomodo....sobre todo cuando ponen lo de victoria secret:cook:



Compartimos el problema, si averigua algo avise :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Compartimos el problema, si averigua algo avise :Aplauso:



Pillad un androide y dejaos de porqueyolovalguismos ::::::

Joder que manirrotos :8:


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

Lei no se que de una aplicacion pero paso de meterle mierdas a esto..,.no es mio.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pillad un androide y dejaos de porqueyolovalguismos ::::::
> 
> Joder que manirrotos :8:



Oiga que yo uso un móvil de Nokia en blanco y negro, sin colorines y seguiré con él hasta que se rompa. Eso si cuando se rompa me agenciaré lo mejor que ronde por el mercado ( si se que es lo mejor)

Entienda que mi primer ordenador fue un mac plus, sin sistema, todo el día metiendo y sacando disketes, pero le quise tanto que he pasado 30 años de vida laboral diciendo " cuando me jubile me compraré un Mac" . Como no necesitaba renovar ordenador ( mi cara lonchafinista) me regalé este trasto ( mi cara porqueyovalgista) :XX:


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

Yo no se como iran las samsung nuevas....pero yo en su dia....hace ya un año me pille una tablet asus que se supone era la equivalente al ipad dos.....y no tenian nada que ver...estoy por vender la asus...


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga que yo uso un móvil de Nokia en blanco y negro, sin colorines y seguiré con él hasta que se rompa. Eso si cuando se rompa me agenciaré lo mejor que ronde por el mercado ( si se que es lo mejor)
> 
> Entienda que mi primer ordenador fue un mac plus, sin sistema, todo el día metiendo y sacando disketes, pero le quise tanto que he pasado 30 años de vida laboral diciendo " cuando me jubile me compraré un Mac" . Como no necesitaba renovar ordenador ( mi cara lonchafinista) me regalé este trasto ( mi cara porqueyovalgista) :XX:



Ahorra, que viene muy malo.


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Esa foto en el monitor, desacredita claramente al foro. Serás baneado cual troll.


----------



## juanfer (2 Dic 2012)

Pues yo en el movil Android que tengo con el tapatalk y tampoco puedo ver los videos. 

En el navegador del movil para seguir el foro se ven pero con 3,8 pulgadas, se ve de mierda.


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2012)

Finalizada la lectura de las páginas pendientes. Sorprendido me encuentro tras leer que por unos puntetes básicos adicionales .... se plantean cajas y demás mierda hispanistaní.
Luego vienen las denuncias al Banco de España .....


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esa foto en el monitor, desacredita claramente al foro. Serás baneado cual troll.



Anda que el objeto decorativo al lado de la minicadena....me ha matao:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (2 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Finalizada la lectura de las páginas pendientes. Sorprendido me encuentro tras leer que por unos puntetes básicos adicionales .... se plantean cajas y demás mierda hispanistaní.
> Luego vienen las denuncias al Banco de España .....



¿quieren montar mas cajitas?

Aun no han pagado las que teniamos y ya queiren más.

LOL.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Finalizada la lectura de las páginas pendientes. Sorprendido me encuentro tras leer que por unos puntetes básicos adicionales .... se plantean cajas y demás mierda hispanistaní.
> Luego vienen las denuncias al Banco de España .....



Ale, pues animese y aparte de bolsa recomiendeme algo

Ahora me estoy leyendo los unit linked, pero buffff demasiado largo, vaya a saber por donde sigue esto, las aseguradoras deben estar peor que los bancos


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ale, pues animese y aparte de bolsa recomiendeme algo
> 
> Ahora me estoy leyendo los unit linked, pero buffff demasiado largo, vaya a saber por donde sigue esto, las aseguradoras deben estar peor que los bancos



No pierdas el tiempo. Eso es un nido de potenciales perdedores de dinero.Use fondos,bolsa,ipf y liquidez. No de su dinero a una aseguradora disfrute usted y su hija de la liquidez que solo se vive una vez.


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

El unit linked se saco a efectos fiscales....ya que antes para pasar el dinero de un fondo de renta variable a renta fija.....habia que pagar impuestos.....por eso se saco el unitlink....la gente perdio pasta por un tubo.


Ahora no le encuentro sentido.


Esto tengo entendido.


----------



## Janus (2 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ale, pues animese y aparte de bolsa recomiendeme algo
> 
> Ahora me estoy leyendo los unit linked, pero buffff demasiado largo, vaya a saber por donde sigue esto, las aseguradoras deben estar peor que los bancos



Dinero fuera de España vía fondos de inversión LU.


----------



## ponzi (2 Dic 2012)

Podcast muy bestia


http://www.ivoox.com/economia-direc...socimis-rescates-audios-mp3_rf_1614918_1.html


----------



## bertok (2 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Podcast muy bestia
> 
> 
> Economía Directa 01-12-2012 Bankia, Sareb, Socimis y rescates en mp3 (01/12 a las 12:12:21) 58:03 1614918 - iVoox



Le escuché ya.

Muy recomendable


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan estoy hasta los webs de no poder ver los videos que ponen aqui, estoy desde un ipad.
> 
> Hay forma de verlos¿?:ouch:
> 
> Ya se que es el flash ....pero es incomodo....sobre todo cuando ponen lo de victoria secret:cook:





Ajetreo dijo:


> Compartimos el problema, si averigua algo avise :Aplauso:




La leche!!! La de Pr0n gratuito que os perdéis los de los ipads..... :ouch: :ouch: :no: 





ponzi dijo:


> Podcast muy bestia
> 
> 
> Economía Directa 01-12-2012 Bankia, Sareb, Socimis y rescates en mp3 (01/12 a las 12:12:21) 58:03 1614918 - iVoox



Ale downloading, mañana lo escucho para empezar la semana con una dosis de broteverdismo ::


----------



## gamba (2 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan estoy hasta los webs de no poder ver los videos que ponen aqui, estoy desde un ipad.
> 
> Hay forma de verlos¿?:ouch:
> 
> Ya se que es el flash ....pero es incomodo....sobre todo cuando ponen lo de victoria secret:cook:



Hay que hacer clic en la parte de arriba del video donde dice "Youtube video", entonces el video se abre en la app de Youtube. Les dejo un bonito video para probar:

[YOUTUBE]zm1BBG5LkxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (2 Dic 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Hay que hacer clic en la parte de arriba del video donde dice "Youtube video", entonces el video se abre en la app de Youtube. Les dejo un bonito video para probar:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zm1BBG5LkxA[/YOUTUBE]



Gracias mil!!!


----------



## tarrito (3 Dic 2012)

para la gente de la manzana y que quiera tener flash, que instalen el navegador "puffin"

[YOUTUBE]5ilAEJ7qldA[/YOUTUBE]

+

Puffin: Flash para iPad | iPad Foros

ahora quiero ver llover esos thankius  :Baile:


----------



## atman (3 Dic 2012)

No conocía COINC... pero echando un vistazo, ya empezamos con "peguitas"...hasta 50k máximo. Y a la hora de gastar la pasta, máximo 15k cada día o 30k si es a tu propia cuenta. Además no puedes mandar la pasta por las buenas a otra cuenta. Primero tienes que dar de alta esa cuenta y hacer una transferencia hacia COINC. Y luego ya puedes retirarla...

Parece que los intereses del dinero que tienes para unas "metas" no te los dan así por las buenas, a menos que cumplas esas metas, sino que te los ingresan en "otras metas" que vayas a conseguir.

COICN no tiene gastos, pero como paralelalmente te abren una cuenta en Bankinter... habrá que ver si esa tiene gastos o no. ¿las transferencias son gratis?

Por cierto huyan de los Unit Linked! Si les interesa la cobertura, contrátenla.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esa foto en el monitor, desacredita claramente al foro. Serás baneado cual troll.





paulistano dijo:


> Anda que el objeto decorativo al lado de la minicadena....me ha matao:ouch:



Pues a mi me parece que ambos detalles son "chopeos" :rolleye: (Vamos, que hay _chop_, _photochop_)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2012)

El viernes 7 legará 1er tramo de ayuda a lo bancos.

¿Bajista o alcista?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)




----------



## pollastre (3 Dic 2012)

Esto es un post de agradecimiento original, vaya que sí 

Celebro lo de su compra, tengo buenos amigos locos por el tema mountain y tal... sé que la platita se va rápido con ese deporte, a poco que te pongas.



sirpask dijo:


> entraba a saludar a Pollastre claca mulder y demas ... que gracias a ellos y a IBE me pude comprar la bici de mis sueños en 2012 y abandoné la bolsa para siempre con saldo positivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto es un post de agradecimiento original, vaya que sí
> 
> Celebro lo de su compra, tengo buenos amigos locos por el tema mountain y tal... sé que la platita se va rápido con ese deporte, a poco que te pongas.









Ale, ya he _cumplío_. A otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## pollastre (3 Dic 2012)

Los pies... ha reparado en los pies ? 

Los encuentro particularmente _disgustosos _::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale, ya he _cumplío_. A otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## tesorero (3 Dic 2012)

Buenos días, pillo sitio.
Bankia, 11% rojo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias y tal,

estamos cerca de las lineas de guerra en el dax, en el lado de pio pio han comenzado con la incursion en la batalla, por el bien de este hilo espero que sea el bando ganador.

Sin mas, espero que no se encuentren entre las bajas.


----------



## FranR (3 Dic 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> El viernes 7 legará 1er tramo de ayuda a lo bancos.
> 
> ¿Bajista o alcista?



Para esas fechas tenía previsto un movimiento hacia los 8400 del Chulibex. 

Único "poblema", que antes de meter la peponada había una visita a los 72xx que no ha cumplido (300 points de bellón se quedó hace unos días).

Apuesto por peponada, previa al descalabro final.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Dic 2012)

clin clin clin clin clin, pillo sitio para seguir el cierre anual y las previsones sobre el efecto enero ¡¡¡¡ ¿¿¿¿ ------>>>


----------



## Tonto Simon (3 Dic 2012)

Yo hoy esperaba una subidita de CaixaBank y el que sube es Banco de Valencia ::


----------



## diosmercado (3 Dic 2012)

YO apuesto por ver los 8000 hoy mismo ya. 

No es dificil, siendo el ibex, que se pegue una subida hasta los 8k4 para el viernes.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo hoy esperaba una subidita de CaixaBank y el que sube es Banco de Valencia ::




Es una norma que suele cumplirse.
La cotización del que compra baja (tiene que pagar, diluir su capital, asumir deudas ... )
Mientras que la del OPADO o comprado, sube (Bien porque se valora su proyección o porque sale del agujero, como en este caso)


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> No conocía COINC...




mejor... 8:

en Bankinter tienes depósitos a 3,6,12 meses al 4% sin penalidad, yo pasaría del coinc que parece estar ideado para niños de 10 años... 8:

Aunque no tengas la nómina si tienes depósitos o fondos no te cobran nada de mantenimiento ni tarjetas.


Saludos 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

Pandoro....8:

LOL

[YOUTUBE]LCl5uyn5K7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Dic 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Es una norma que suele cumplirse.
> La cotización del que compra baja (tiene que pagar, diluir su capital, asumir deudas ... )
> Mientras que la del OPADO o comprado, sube (Bien porque se valora su proyección o porque sale del agujero, como en este caso)



Despues de ver esta ¿noticia? me autocito, como el jato

Facebook está en conversaciones para comprar WhatsApp, según 'TechCrunch' - elEconomista.es

Si caralibro compra guasap ¿que pasará?


----------



## juanfer (3 Dic 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Despues de ver esta ¿noticia? me autocito, como el jato
> 
> Facebook está en conversaciones para comprar WhatsApp, según 'TechCrunch' - elEconomista.es
> 
> Si caralibro compra guasap ¿que pasará?



Pues yo creo que no pasará nada, el modelo de negocio de fb y ws consiste en que los chavales lo usan porque es gratís, con lo que no hay negocio más alla de la publicidad, de un segmento de población que consume más bien poco.

De hecho yo ya no uso el ws, uso el line o línea que es lo mismo pero puede hablar.


----------



## diosmercado (3 Dic 2012)

Probando... probando... vamos a acercarnos a los 8000 de nuevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

Movie 4 Wednesday!
[YOUTUBE]nuHD3DVdh7c[/YOUTUBE]
Yeaaaahhhh!!!!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no pasará nada, el modelo de negocio de fb y ws consiste en que los chavales lo usan porque es gratís, con lo que no hay negocio más alla de la publicidad, de un segmento de población que consume más bien poco.
> 
> De hecho yo ya no uso el ws, uso el line o línea que es lo mismo pero puede hablar.



No me refería al "negocio real" sino a que si esa compra se lleva a cabo (lo que no entro a valorar), posiblemente la cotización de FB baje (y si no es así, recogeré mi owned con agrado)


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no pasará nada, el modelo de negocio de fb y ws consiste en que los chavales lo usan porque es gratís, con lo que no hay negocio más alla de la publicidad, de un segmento de población que consume más bien poco.
> 
> De hecho yo ya no uso el ws, uso el line o línea que es lo mismo pero puede hablar.



Juanfer el LINE ha salido a la luz hace poco, la verdad que no le he hecho mucho caso....hace falta que el otro contacto lo tenga también instalado?


----------



## juanfer (3 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Juanfer el LINE ha salido a la luz hace poco, la verdad que no le he hecho mucho caso....hace falta que el otro contacto lo tenga también instalado?



Si, claro, sino como se va ha hablar. Permite enviar mensajes y mensajes de audio y audio online.


----------



## Seren (3 Dic 2012)

El euro por encima de 1,30 y las materias primas siguen sin reventar, quieren continuar la estafa sobre europa que seguirá golpeando con especial virulencia a este nuesro pais


----------



## diosmercado (3 Dic 2012)

Joder no van a esperar ni a la hora de comer, ya estamos rozando los 8000.


----------



## juanfer (3 Dic 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No me refería al "negocio real" sino a que si esa compra se lleva a cabo (lo que no entro a valorar), posiblemente la cotización de FB baje (y si no es así, recogeré mi owned con agrado)



Para mi FB siempre ha estado muy supervalorado, no entiendo una pagina web, donde la gente pone pallasadas, tenga la capitalización que tenga.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Dic 2012)

europa - Díaz Ferrán, detenido por presunto delito de alzamiento de bienes - 03/12/12 en Infomercados
y estos son los que luego dicen de abaratar el despido....


----------



## diosmercado (3 Dic 2012)

8000 superados. Vamos a por los 8400. 

El dax esta como un tiro tambien, venga optimismo para todos!!! Lo vendo a kilo, bueno eso lo hace el amigo carpatos-pedobear


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Dic 2012)

Yo creo que hemos llegado arriba del todo ¿no?


----------



## juanfer (3 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues yo creo que no pasará nada, el modelo de negocio de fb y ws consiste en que los chavales lo usan porque es gratís, con lo que no hay negocio más alla de la publicidad, de un segmento de población que consume más bien poco.
> 
> De hecho yo ya no uso el ws, uso el line o línea que es lo mismo pero puede hablar.



Mira me autocito como el gato.

Media hora despues han puesto esto en el principal.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...es-de-facebook-pues-ojito-que-llega-line.html


----------



## Hastiado (3 Dic 2012)

Hola chicos.

Queria preguntaros una cosa,¿como veis para comprar acciones de Abengoa?

Sinceramente,es una compañia que me gusta bastante(tiene un megaproyecto asignado en EEUU,y apuesta por la internacionalizacion),y tambien el valor del precio de la accion(2,05 euros).

Si compro,seria para comprarlo a largo plazo y no vender a corto plazo pero,de todas maneras,prefiero preguntaros y como veis ese valor,si es un pufo o puede ir a mas.

Gracias


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Dic 2012)

menudo reverse


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Dic 2012)

Pues sí, llegamos arriba del todo...


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2012)

puto botón rojo... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Dic 2012)

Menudo reversal...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Dic 2012)

Pues yo he vendido mis santanderinas. Un 8% las saque. No quiero más.

Me dejo unas Iberdrólicas para sufrir... como siempre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

Hastiado dijo:


> Hola chicos.
> 
> Queria preguntaros una cosa,¿como veis para comprar acciones de Abengoa?
> 
> ...




¿Le gusta una empresa castuza por excelencia donde tienen cabida Charos-amas-de-casa en su consejo de administración? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359831-habeis-visto-ibex-2012-noviembre-que-no-ocurrio-octubre-ni-septiembre-165.html#post7672584

A largo plazo pocas del IBEX, o al menos no hasta el ansiado big guano ::


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

A mi Prisa me sigue gustando si no pierde los 0,27.

Otra que puede estar poniéndose pepónica (pero por confirmar) es LDK.

Antena 3TV ni tocarla, Apple ni tocarla a estas alturas, First está sumamente interesante para largos pero con la debida precaución. Alpha Natural Resources y Arch Coal sigue haciendo su trabajo, son los minutos de la basura.

Hay mucho donde tradear a nivel de acciones, mejor USA que España.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No mire AMD..... ahí vamos todavía, compré otro poquito a 1,88 

Se ha sufrido, no digo que no :cook:


----------



## Hastiado (3 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Le gusta una empresa castuza por excelencia donde tienen cabida Charos-amas-de-casa en su consejo de administración?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359831-habeis-visto-ibex-2012-noviembre-que-no-ocurrio-octubre-ni-septiembre-165.html#post7672584
> 
> A largo plazo pocas del IBEX, o al menos no hasta el ansiado big guano ::



Me acabo de quedar en guano con el consejo de administracion ::

Lo que pasa es que tengo mis dudas con esta empresa señor guybrush,veo mucha castuza alli metida pero,tengo muchos conocidos que estudiaron en la universidad de Sevilla ingenieria industrial(pongale como 5 o 6),y el 100% han acabado en Abengoa.

Y cuando veo que se va abriendo en el mercado de los EEUU,con noticias como esta

Interstitial - Noticia

Pues que quiere que le diga,de todas maneras,yo tambien estoy esperando el big guano desde alla por septiembre,y ya estamos a diciembreienso:

Lo unico que me tira para atras,es el consejo de administracion con gente como Borrell o la ama de casa figurando en el consejo.De todas maneras,agradezco su advertencia y si al final decido meterme,lo hare saber,eso si,espero no caer en el guano.:XX:


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

No toquen mucho el mercado en las próximas 4 horas. Riesgo de ass-fighting.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Dic 2012)




----------



## dj-mesa (3 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3VcanM44isU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

Hastiado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ansiados Big Guanos se construyen así.

```
Do while Oven is FULL
When Price is Low-> Insert Gazzelle to oven
End While
Set(Oven.Mode,"RoastMode",7Hells)
```
De todas formas, suerte!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No mire AMD..... ahí vamos todavía, compré otro poquito a 1,88
> 
> Se ha sufrido, no digo que no :cook:



He estado a punto de entrar pero no me gusta el hueco a 2 horas que dejó a 2,22.

Suerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> He estado a punto de entrar pero no me gusta el hueco a 2 horas que dejó a 2,22.
> 
> Suerte



Está intratable, va de Gap en Gap. A ver si no me hace una isla sobre los 2,3x.... :s
Me gustaría, por razones obvias que se olvidara de todos estos gapcitos y se fuera a cerrar el del 12 de octubre sobre los 3.14(15927 )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

Protejo la posición......de AMD con unos cortilargos :S

(Las AMD las tengo en el cutrebroker de ING, ahí no tienen SL.... MEFF style wop-wop)

Por cagón y po r poner el SL demasiado ajustado en los cortis, acabo de perder los 100€ más tontos de la historia.... :: :: Seguimos solo largos en AMD :cook:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Dic 2012)

Pongo lo mismo que el otro día, según lo que veo con mi humilde tecnología, el castañazo (en volumen) bestial en el SP.

En el DAX algo menos pero también muy fuerte.

PERO ES QUE EL MERCADO LO ENCAJA TODO.

Según mis distribuciones de probabilidad, toca comprar, pero no lo voy a hacer, así me va...

No, en serio, riesgo máximo ahora mismo, da la impresión de que cada vez prueban el mercado con más carga, algo traman.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Dic 2012)




----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No mire AMD..... ahí vamos todavía, compré otro poquito a 1,88
> 
> Se ha sufrido, no digo que no :cook:



Cuidado que hoy se puede estar dando la vuelta. Ha subido 40 céntimos como quien dice.

No lo intenten en James River.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Dic 2012)

hoy he sido un capullo integral..... tenia TR con un 3% de beneficio, y queriendo un poco mas, me he quedado con un -1% de perdida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy he sido un capullo integral..... tenia TR con un 3% de beneficio, y queriendo un poco mas, me he quedado con un -1% de perdida



Mire mi post de arriba (me pasa por hacer inventoh) , somos los pardillos del día :: :: 

Me pongo a otra cosa a ver si se me quita el cabreo.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Dic 2012)

Gamesa no esta para hacer amigos, entre esperando el rebote y no me supe salir, al final sali sin palmar, lo cual es una victoria


Edito: Encima acabo de leer que tienen prevista una buena huelga la semana que viene


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2012)

Claro, ustedes dos (Langaro y GT) quieren ganar siempre:Baile:



Ya saben, no risk, no glory!!

(pero sí glory hole!!):XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Claro, ustedes dos quieren ganar siempre:Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, si aún restándole la cagada esa y las comisiones de todo le saco un 11% approx ahora mismo. Lo que pasa es que quiero más. Me fastidia más equivocarme en las decisiones que el dinero (no se si eso es bueno o no.... :cook


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Gamesa no esta para hacer amigos, entre esperando el rebote y no me supe salir, al final sali sin palmar, lo cual es una victoria




Exacto psicológicamente te jode el hecho e ir ganando equis y no realizar plusvis....se lo dice alguien que entró hace dos semanas en SAN a 5,50...vendió a 5,65 y la acción estaba hoy a 6....

Es parte del juego, lo que cuenta es que pasada una semana desde la operación tengo más dinero en la cuenta que antes de dicha operación....es lo que cuenta....cosas como al Pirata o a Lángaro nos pasan a todos...lo que cuenta es que al final la cuenta esté en verde...lo demás hay que contar con ello.

Edito....hay alguna redundancia que redunda más de la cuenta, no?:::fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si aún restándole la cagada esa y las comisiones de todo le saco un 11% approx ahora mismo. Lo que pasa es que quiero más. Me fastidia más equivocarme en las decisiones que el dinero (no se si eso es bueno o no.... :cook




ya, ya...si a eso voy, por eso digo que quieren ganar siempre...es algo imposible...alguna vez hay que cagarla...y bendita cagada llevando un 11% arriba y benditos y santos cojones no vender llevando ese nivel de plusvis...:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Dic 2012)

el jueves hay Ibex??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> ya, ya...si a eso voy, por eso digo que quieren ganar siempre...es algo imposible...alguna vez hay que cagarla...y bendita cagada llevando un 11% arriba y benditos y santos cojones no vender llevando ese nivel de plusvis...:



Es que busco el 50%~60%..... :bla:


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Dic 2012)

Parece que al SP se le ha terminado el fuelle


----------



## sr.anus (3 Dic 2012)

Vamos mañana a cerrar el hueco creado en el ibex el dia 28 de nov?


----------



## runner (3 Dic 2012)

Buenas.

Se presenta una nueva gacela, que intenta pastar en los campos de los usanos, a ver si podéis echarme una mano.

¿Un broker para operar en el mini-Nasdaq que sea barato pero, sobre todo, que cuando pierda la pasta sea por méritos propios, y no porque pete la web del broker?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## tonuel (3 Dic 2012)

*SELL OFF... *muyayos... 8:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-espanola-descuento-del-56-a.html#post7816181


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## anonimo123 (3 Dic 2012)

¿para cuando el tan esperado guano de la bolsa?


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Vamos mañana a cerrar el hueco creado en el ibex el dia 28 de nov?



Gamesa mientras que no supere lo 1,78 y después los 2, se puede caer para abajo. Parece que se va a ir a los 1,50 y eso es bajista.

El SP ya había dejado claro que los 1420 aprox son muy duros. Está haciendo el movimiento obvio y a nivel de trade en minutos está siendo bastante limpio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Dic 2012)

Yo le he sacado dos pipos en el expreso de las 9 en punto. 1412-1414. Una hora esperando el tren ::


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

El rechazo del SP en 1420/5 ha sido evidente. Su réplica en el IBEX ha sido superar los 8000 y rápidamente un 2% para abajo.

Largos abtenerse y mejor esperar a que se despeje el horizonte. Son momentos ideales para quedarse trincado porque ya saben ustedes que aquí todo hijo de vecino no utiliza los stops loss. Basta usarlos 4 veces para que salten y una de dos, i) o se dejan de usar o ii) se amplian considerablemente.

Lo peor que puede hacerse en bolsa es pensar .... si hubiera tenido el stop más amplio en este trade, no me hubiera expulsado y hubiera ganado no se cuánto.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El rechazo del SP en 1420/5 ha sido evidente. Su réplica en el IBEX ha sido superar los 8000 y rápidamente un 2% para abajo.
> 
> Largos abtenerse y mejor esperar a que se despeje el horizonte. Son momentos ideales para quedarse trincado porque ya saben ustedes que aquí todo hijo de vecino no utiliza los stops loss. Basta usarlos 4 veces para que salten y una de dos, i) o se dejan de usar o ii) se amplian considerablemente.
> 
> Lo peor que puede hacerse en bolsa es pensar .... si hubiera tenido el stop más amplio en este trade, no me hubiera expulsado y hubiera ganado no se cuánto.



Stop-loss mentales y cortilargos, abres la misma posicion en los dos sentidos, cuando sube vendes una parte y en la bajada vendes la otra, win-win ::
La mejor forma de llegar a la pobreza bien rapido


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *SELL OFF... *muyayos... 8:
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-espanola-descuento-del-56-a.html#post7816181
> ...



Hay que salirse ya. La señal es que se incorporan nuevos pomperos al calor de imaginarias ganancias ::

A los pomperos, bienvenidos al hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que salirse ya. La señal es que se incorporan nuevos pomperos al calor de imaginarias ganancias ::
> 
> A los pomperos, bienvenidos al hilo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:





¿Sabe usted cuando fue mi primera compra de acciones?


OCTUBRE-2009........................ :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## paulistano (3 Dic 2012)

A los madrileños que tengáis samsung....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...euros-ahorro-gasolina-manana.html#post7817020


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2012)

No apto para gayers 8:

[YOUTUBE]6ivMDhe58oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

Me ha gustado mucho:

¿Se puede crecer de forma infinita en un planeta finito? - LAS PERLAS DE KIKE - Cotizalia.com

Aunque tengo mis reservas sobre las dudas acerca del potencial de crecimiento vía productividad. Estamos ahora mismo en la época de mayor expansión imaginativa de la historia. El mundo internet está por explotar en cuanto a innovación y nuevos modelos de negocio.
Personalmente creo que el principal problema para que el planeta siga creciendo, siendo conscientes que no lo va a hacer por la parte del incremento de la población, es el reparto y acceso a oportunidades. Mientras que sean unos pocos quienes puedan hacerlo .... no habrá extracción de potencial. Internet viene a resolver ese problema porque fuerza a que desaparezcan barreras de entrada de capital (todo hijo de vecino puede triunfar con una buena idea y sin mucho dinero) y posibilitan el acceso global (el mercado es el mundo). Todo más fácil y más accesible .... los castuzos que se apalancaban en la disponibilidad de un capital que lo otros no tenían ... han encontrado la horma de su zapato.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho:
> 
> ¿Se puede crecer de forma infinita en un planeta finito? - LAS PERLAS DE KIKE - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



El mundo no da para tanta gente comiendo y consumiendo energía.

El poder se desplaza hacia oriente, quedando occidente como algo decadente y old fashion.


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El mundo no da para tanta gente comiendo y consumiendo energía.
> 
> El poder se desplaza hacia oriente, quedando occidente como algo decadente y old fashion.



Eso no me preocupa porque el crecimiento de la población se va ajustando a las perspectivas económicas. Resumiendo, si las cosas van mal ... nadie tiene muchos hijos si es para pasarlas putas.

Además venimos de unas revoluciones industriales intensivas en manos de obra y vamos hacia una revolución del conocimiento en donde la productividad puede ser brutal en poco tiempo ya que es fácil de implementar ante la ausencia de barreras de capital. Se acabó la época de la intermediación porque uno está cerquita del poder. Esa es la potencia de la red.

Respecto a la energía, tampoco hay que fapearse mucho. Simplemente dejarán de usarle progresivamente las fuentes caras y se pasará a fuentes más baratas. Si el mundo no está preparado, se decrecerá y vuelta a empezar. No pienses que nos vamos a comer cachito a cachito el mundo. Antes dejamos de comer.

Lo chinos van como motos mientras que puedan comer pollos pero lo mismo se encuentran que el precio del pollo y el cerdo es inasequible para ellos .... y de nuevo al mundo rural a plantar y comer arroz.

Yo soy optimista en ese sentido. Me preocupa mucho más los mecanismos de reparto y acceso a la riqueza basándose en la meritocracia. Igualdad de oportunidades para todos y generosidad para quienes no lo consiguen. Hay que ser implacables con los caraduras y simplemente exterminadores con los castuzos.


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

Importante lo que está haciendo el SP en el after. Está delimitando su terreno. Está meando para que quede claro.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> *Eso no me preocupa porque el crecimiento de la población se va ajustando a las perspectivas económicas. Resumiendo, si las cosas van mal ... nadie tiene muchos hijos si es para pasarlas putas.
> *
> Además venimos de unas revoluciones industriales intensivas en manos de obra y vamos hacia una revolución del conocimiento en donde la productividad puede ser brutal en poco tiempo ya que es fácil de implementar ante la ausencia de barreras de capital. Se acabó la época de la intermediación porque uno está cerquita del poder. Esa es la potencia de la red.
> 
> ...



El 80% de la población mundial es analfabeta y poco entenderán un argumento tan pobre como el que usas.

Los chinos se están abasteciendo de todo lo que necesitan. Llegará el momento en el que sólo les veas producir para consumo interno mientra el resto del planeta pasan por un infierno.


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El 80% de la población mundial es analfabeta y poco entenderán un argumento tan pobre como el que usas.
> 
> Los chinos se están abasteciendo de todo lo que necesitan. Llegará el momento en el que sólo les veas producir para consumo interno mientra el resto del planeta pasan por un infierno.



No me lo creo. A día de hoy los chinos necesitan más al resto que el resto a ellos. Only, an opinion.

Ser chino no es nada de lo que presumir. Viven hacinados la mayoría de ellos y una parte tremenda de sus exportaciones van a las arcas de fabricantes extranjeros allí asentados. Another opinion.


----------



## bertok (3 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No me lo creo. A día de hoy los chinos necesitan más al resto que el resto a ellos. Only, an opinion.
> 
> Ser chino no es nada de lo que presumir. Viven hacinados la mayoría de ellos y una parte tremenda de sus exportaciones van a las arcas de fabricantes extranjeros allí asentados. Another opinion.



y con los papelotes verdes del imperio están comprando todo lo que vale la pena en el mundo ...


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Dic 2012)

Os lo resumo rapido, el crecimiento, ya sea via tecnica o humana, esta llegando al limite, y cuando eso pase van a caer hostias como panes.


----------



## Janus (3 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y con los papelotes verdes del imperio están comprando todo lo que vale la pena en el mundo ...



Será en África porque en Norteamérica y muchos sitios de Europa .... solo se les deja picotear y poco.

No hay fuentes ni las habrá para dar pávulo al consumo equivalente a un usano por parte de un chino. Simplemente, son tantos que no hay ni velas para todos. Toparán con un techo de crecimiento por dificultad a acceder a energía (ya no digo ni barata).

Particularmente creo que un periodo de dificultad de acceso a energía barata nos viene bien al planeta. No va a pasar nada porque así sea, simplemente se relantizará un poco el desgobierno brutal que impera en el mundo.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Dic 2012)

Parece que han entrado en la hora bruja de las pesadillas.

Cada día me gusta mas Canada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

Posible cagalera en el eurostoxx....


----------



## sr.anus (4 Dic 2012)

Hay que acercar el ibex al barranco... 7800 vamos hacia alli


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Dic 2012)

que vacio esta esto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que vacio esta esto.



¿Es que no lo sabe?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Dic 2012)

???????????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ???????????



 x 1000000


----------



## paulistano (4 Dic 2012)

Estamos todos contando billetes:Baile:


Buenos días....


----------



## diosmercado (4 Dic 2012)

Siempre que hay dato de paro el ibex suba, independientemente de si es bueno o malo.

España merece desaparecer del mapa para siempre.


----------



## tesorero (4 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Siempre que hay dato de paro el ibex suba, independientemente de si es bueno o malo.
> 
> España merece desaparecer del mapa para siempre.



Buenos días. 

Estamos desapareciendo del mapa, pero poco a poco, para que no se note.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Dic 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estamos desapareciendo del mapa, pero poco a poco, para que no se note.



No sin antes celebrar lo mierda que somos, al puro estilo cañi.

El ibex sigue empujando, esto es el mundo al reves.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias

Pues no hace tiempo de mucho paseo, deben estar todos con el cierre del año o aprovechando el puente, y gastando billetes sin contarlos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Pues no hace tiempo de mucho paseo, deben estar todos con el cierre del año o aprovechando el puente, y gastando billetes sin contarlos





Será por el norte, porque por aquí hace un día soleado, algo frío, de esos de ir abrigados dando un paseito y tomarse luego unos vinos


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Siempre que hay dato de paro el ibex suba, independientemente de si es bueno o malo.
> 
> España merece desaparecer del mapa para siempre.



ESpaña?

es un cacho de tierra, quienes merecen desaperecer son sus pobladores ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Será por el norte, porque por aquí hace un día soleado, algo frío, de esos de ir abrigados dando un paseito y tomarse luego unos vinos



Eso es saber vivir bien...

A todo esto, ¿ha visto esta pinícula? ¿Opiniones?


----------



## davinci (4 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> A todo esto, ¿ha visto esta pinícula? ¿Opiniones?



Excelente idea y mediocre implementación. Repleta de tópicos que van drenando la fuerza inicial. Perdón por la intromisión


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Eso es saber vivir bien...
> 
> A todo esto, ¿ha visto esta pinícula? ¿Opiniones?




No la he visto, pero sólo el título me da escalofríos.... ::


----------



## diosmercado (4 Dic 2012)

Joder veo al ibex dandose de nuevo un garbeo por los 8000.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Eso es saber vivir bien...
> 
> A todo esto, ¿ha visto esta pinícula? ¿Opiniones?



para ver en casa sin pagar, para mi lo mas curioso fue el final....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> para ver en casa sin pagar, para mi lo mas curioso fue el final....



Llega Pandoro y....




Spoiler












:XX:


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Llega Pandoro y....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no onvre, no!

al final se ve un señor de piel oscura, un gato andino ............ y de repente se va la luz :fiufiu: :8:

:XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Será en África porque en Norteamérica y muchos sitios de Europa .... solo se les deja picotear y poco.
> 
> No hay fuentes ni las habrá para dar pávulo al consumo equivalente a un usano por parte de un chino. Simplemente, son tantos que no hay ni velas para todos. Toparán con un techo de crecimiento por dificultad a acceder a energía (ya no digo ni barata).
> 
> Particularmente creo que un periodo de dificultad de acceso a energía barata nos viene bien al planeta. No va a pasar nada porque así sea, simplemente se relantizará un poco el desgobierno brutal que impera en el mundo.



Como corolario (o apunte) a su interesante conversación, una frase de un amigo:
Si todos los chinos comieran y cagaran como nosotros, no habría donde echar la mierda.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Dic 2012)




----------



## pollastre (4 Dic 2012)

No sé, pero yo creo que a Ud. hoy le pegan unos calicasas, pero de los de tomar antes de las 13:00, que son los que te ponen "calentito" ::




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Será por el norte, porque por aquí hace un día soleado, algo frío, de esos de ir abrigados dando un paseito y tomarse luego unos vinos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé, pero yo creo que a Ud. hoy le pegan unos calicasas, pero de los de tomar antes de las 13:00, que son los que te ponen "calentito" ::



Castañeda style whop-whop!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Dic 2012)

Premiacin de Miss Bumbum-2012 - Galera de Fotos - ELTIEMPO.COM
para pasar el rato


----------



## aitor33 (4 Dic 2012)

Janus ha acertado lo de mirar a Prisssa estos días vaya subidón ahora mismo que se está marcando. Tuve que haber entrado ::


Además menudo volumen que está metiendo hoy


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Dic 2012)

parece que algunos no consiguen deshacerse de las visitas de mandingo:

Mandingo: videos y fotos | Orgasmatrix

:XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (4 Dic 2012)

No sé, no sé... a mí me parece más serio nuestro Pandoro antes que ese tal Mandingo; Pandoro suena más bussiness-style, ya le digo ienso:ienso:



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> parece que algunos no consiguen deshacerse de las visitas de mandingo:
> 
> Mandingo: videos y fotos | Orgasmatrix
> 
> :XX: :XX:


----------



## aitor33 (4 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Janus ha acertado lo de mirar a Prisssa estos días vaya subidón ahora mismo que se está marcando. Tuve que haber entrado ::
> 
> 
> Además menudo volumen que está metiendo hoy



Me autocito :ouch: +12,73% arriba y mira que ayer me pensé 300 veces la entrada ya no pienso más :XX:


----------



## tesorero (4 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Janus ha acertado lo de mirar a Prisssa estos días vaya subidón ahora mismo que se está marcando. Tuve que haber entrado ::
> 
> 
> Además menudo volumen que está metiendo hoy



Yo tengo cash para haber entrado también, pero estoy en fase de observación y desde luego meterlo ahí era arriesgado, por lo menos para mí. Ya habrá más ocasiones, y si los gurús del hilo nos echan una mano...:baba:


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2012)

Bueno, no será porque se venía avisando en Prisa. Ahora a ver el volumen y cuándo bajarse del carro.

En 0,28 las llevo.


----------



## aitor33 (4 Dic 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Yo tengo cash para haber entrado también, pero estoy en fase de observación y desde luego meterlo ahí era arriesgado, por lo menos para mí. Ya habrá más ocasiones, y si los gurús del hilo nos echan una mano...:baba:



Sabes la cuestión es que el sector de las comunicaciones se está moviendo estos días hacia arriba que no veas. La que faltaba para pegar ese estirón era ésta que se veía que no tenía ninguna prisa :XX:


----------



## Maravedi (4 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no será porque se venía avisando en Prisa. Ahora a ver el volumen y cuándo bajarse del carro.
> 
> En 0,28 las llevo.




Que paré en 0,43 :Baile:


----------



## aitor33 (4 Dic 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Que paré en 0,43 :Baile:



No pide nada Ud. pero ya de ir que se vaya bien arriba voy a lanzar una orden de entrada con sl ajustadillo y a ver que se le da por hacer...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé, no sé... a mí me parece más serio nuestro Pandoro antes que ese tal Mandingo; Pandoro suena más bussiness-style, ya le digo ienso:ienso:



los hay para todos los gustos sr.P, pero como se que a algunos les va eso de la perversión, vease: holocausto sodomita y tal... me acorde del tal mandingo, famoso por dejar a mas de una con cara de asombro, y mejor no hablar de otras cosas que debe dejar como dirían algunos, como la bandera de japon. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

Cojones, salgo del curro, nublado y con pinta de nevar!

Calicasas pa mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Dic 2012)

janus dijo:


> bueno, no será porque se venía avisando en prisa. Ahora a ver el volumen y cuándo bajarse del carro.
> 
> En 0,28 las llevo.



¿sl 0,26 sp 0,33?


----------



## sr.anus (4 Dic 2012)

Dentro de inditex, !por españa! de aqui me saco las pipas de toda la semana


:::ouch: nunca me senti mas ridiculo, me falta la humildá


----------



## Deshollinador (4 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mi Prisa me sigue gustando si no pierde los 0,27.
> 
> Otra que puede estar poniéndose pepónica (pero por confirmar) es LDK.
> 
> ...





Maestro, ¿ piensas que Antena 3 TV no le queda más recorrido ?


----------



## sr.anus (4 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Dentro de inditex, !por españa! de aqui me saco las pipas de toda la semana
> 
> 
> :::ouch: nunca me senti mas ridiculo, me falta la humildá



Llamadme loco, aunque me parezca al gato, hablando conmigo mismo


----------



## aitor33 (4 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Llamadme loco, aunque me parezca al gato, hablando conmigo mismo



Vale

*L*O*C*O* :XX:


----------



## tesorero (4 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Dentro de inditex, !por españa! de aqui me saco las pipas de toda la semana
> 
> 
> :::ouch: nunca me senti mas ridiculo, me falta la humildá



Yo no veo claro entrar en itx ahora mismo, lleva divergencias bajistas entre precio-RSI durante bastante tiempo y no ha hecho caso todavía, pero creo que debe corregir y la vela de hoy es un poco fea. Pero ya le digo que yo fallo más que acierto.


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿sl 0,26 sp 0,33?



El sp más arriba, en 0,36.

Vamos cabalgando en First, no será tampoco que no se había avisado.


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2012)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Maestro, ¿ piensas que Antena 3 TV no le queda más recorrido ?



Puede irse más arriba pero ya a estas alturas uno se obliga a utilizar un stop inasumible.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El sp más arriba, en 0,36.
> 
> Vamos cabalgando en First, no será tampoco que no se había avisado.



Aquí uno que se ha dormido y ha perdido el tren. Lo esperaré en la próxima parada.


----------



## Tonto Simon (4 Dic 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Yo no veo claro entrar en itx ahora mismo, lleva divergencias bajistas entre precio-RSI durante bastante tiempo y no ha hecho caso todavía, pero creo que debe corregir y la vela de hoy es un poco fea. Pero ya le digo que yo fallo más que acierto.



Yo opino igual. En 93/94 entraria con todo lo gordo. La pongo en vigilancia y como rompa los 96 pa dentro. 8: (Otro que habla sin saber eh)


----------



## diosmercado (4 Dic 2012)

Como se estan calentando los yankis. Cierre en verde a la vista y mañana pepon de nuevo, hoy cantaba mucho con el tema del paro. 

Por cierto, porque coño aparece y desaparece el hilo del principal?


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Como se estan calentando los yankis. Cierre en verde a la vista y mañana pepon de nuevo, hoy cantaba mucho con el tema del paro.
> 
> Por cierto, porque coño aparece y desaparece el hilo del principal?



Los metales cayendo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (4 Dic 2012)

Bertok el oro lleva ya mucho tiempo con fluctuaciones un tanto extrañas. No las entiendo ni las se interpretar. 

En cuanto a petroleos ahi siguen encasillados en una horquilla de 4 US$.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bertok el oro lleva ya mucho tiempo con fluctuaciones un tanto extrañas. No las entiendo ni las se interpretar.
> 
> En cuanto a petroleos ahi siguen encasillados en una horquilla de 4 US$.



En el culibex llevan tiempo distribuyendo.

Me andaría con mucho cuidado con los metales.

Por lo demás, junto a mis amigas te deseo felices fiestas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el culibex llevan tiempo distribuyendo.
> 
> Me andaría con mucho cuidado con los metales.
> 
> ...




Ya? eres peor que ECI..... :no:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya? eres peor que ECI..... :no:



Tío, ¿has visto camino Sangriento 5?


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2012)

Volamos en First, ahí ahí haciendo pasta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tío, ¿has visto camino Sangriento 5?



Jamás oí de camino sangriento I, II, III o IV :cook:

Voy a ver de que va...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh Wrong Turn!

Si si, esas me suenan!


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jamás oí de camino sangriento I, II, III o IV :cook:
> 
> Voy a ver de que va....



La primera parte se llama Km666 y en USA la llaman Wrong turn.


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Kcx8Pt0krhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El sp más arriba, en 0,36.
> 
> Vamos cabalgando en First, no será tampoco que no se había avisado.



está muy calentada el rsi esta muy sobrecomprado yo la solté en 29,29- 
casi 1.28$ (30 leuros libres) vamos a esperar a que se "relaje" tiene un gap sobre 36-38$ un caramelo vamos


----------



## Claca (4 Dic 2012)

Saludos a la forería,

Paso brevemente a comentar el que es, a mi juicio, el momento actual de mercado. Hace un par de semanas comentaba que mientras no se superasen los 7.900 era muy probable un escenario de caídas hasta los 7.100, hipótesis que apoyaban las numerosas figuras de giro que aparecieron simultaneamente en todos los mercados, aunque a la vista de lo sucedido sólo puedo repetir que me equivocaba y que hay que deshacer esa idea y volver a estar pendiente del gráfico mientras se configura el próximo movimiento. ¿En qué punto estamos, entonces?







Suelo comentar que cuando una figura de giro clara falla tras activarse, suele producirse un movimiento potente totalmente contrario al inicialmente previsto, en este caso, no obstante, hay que matizar bastante la fuerza de la reacción, porque ante todo y por ahora, seguimos en un lateral, así que voy a comparar la situación que estamos viviendo con el techo que puso fin al enorme rebote, por decirlo de alguna manera, de 2009. 

Entonces vivimos un susto muy cerca de la resistencia que ayudó a disipar el miedo cuando fue convenientemente anulado al atacar con fuerza los 12.000, dando la sensación de extrema fortaleza al precio y del famoso "caerá, pero todavía no" que llevó en pocas semanas a pasar del pánico a la euforia. Como son las cosas, en poco tiempo se formó un giro que descolocó totalmente a los inversores, que ya no supieron reaccionar tras el estrés emocional sufrido entre tantos vaivenes.

En consecuencia, más que considerar el fallo bajista como un indicio de movimiento de continuidad, hay que volver al guión que teníamos estos meses en el cual se podía advertir un gran techo en formación que todavía podría llegar a marcar nuevos máximos. Paciencia y, especialmente, afinar mucho las entradas, porque muy pocos valores apuntan a superar máximos. Si finalmente el mercado decide continuar al alza, ya tendremos tiempo de incorporarnos a la tendencia. Siempre será mejor tarde que mal.


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Kcx8Pt0krhg[/YOUTUBE]



Carbón!, me debe usted casi media taza de chocolate caliente :´(

se la guardo :no:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Carbón!, me debe usted casi media taza de chocolate caliente :´(
> 
> se la guardo :no:



Espero que se sienta pagado con este video que le dedico en exclusiva para usted ::

[YOUTUBE]N3q5NyxI8nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (4 Dic 2012)

@Bertok

pues se agradece  me ha pillado con la guardia totalmente baja

qué será lo próximo? un rickrolling? ::

edito: 
y anda que el Pirata agradeciendo el vídeo, ya les vale a los 2 
:X


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Bertok
> 
> pues se agradece  me ha pillado con la guardia totalmente baja
> 
> qué será lo próximo? un rickrolling? ::



Tengo videos más gore pero no quiero herir tu sensibilidad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (4 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Bertok
> 
> pues se agradece  me ha pillado con la guardia totalmente baja
> 
> ...



El pirata y el bertok andamos sincronizados.::


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2012)

Fijaros en 2006 como algunos ya apuntaban maneras. Mirar quien queria entrar en astroc despues de la opv subiendo de forma artificial el precio.Ademas a la derecha ya habia otras noticias que empezaban a animar el cotarro.


http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia_archivo/noticia_3774.asp


----------



## Janus (4 Dic 2012)

Un secretito, miren bien LDK Solar. Si tira hacia arriba, se gana mucha pasta.


----------



## ponzi (4 Dic 2012)

Un ejemplo de España...sobran las palabras


http://erchave.lacoctelera.net/post...-andaluza-y-sus-terminales-madrilenas-caso-de


http://www.libertaddigital.com/nacional/el-extrano-comportamiento-de-abengoa-en-la-trama-y-la-intervencion-estatal-1276413072/


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2012)

Es posible ver el SP unos veinte pipos por debajo de dónde está ahora.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es posible ver el SP unos veinte pipos por debajo de dónde está ahora.



una pregunta "personal"

soltaste FSLR o me he precipitado (bueno ya no tiene remedio"

R4 me mata a comisiones 75 acciones y 20€ para entrar o otros tantos al salir 75€ ganados (se ha ganado más R4) mierd ::


IG ¿cómo va de comisiones?


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2012)

Antes decía que mirasen LDK para largos. La responsabilidad es de cada uno.

Another Chinese Solar Company on the Brink of Failure

Here's Why LDK Solar Has a Not-So-Sunny Future | Wall St. Cheat Sheet

LDK Solar Falls After Cutting Shipment, Sales Forecasts - Bloomberg

LDK Solar Announces Earnings - Forbes


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta "personal"
> 
> soltaste FSLR o me he precipitado (bueno ya no tiene remedio"
> 
> ...



We're in!.

En First, en mi opinión, hay que entrar con 1000 acciones por lo menos. En IG las comisiones son del estilo a lo que te clavan a tí pero tramitando mucho más volumen.


----------



## Mulder (5 Dic 2012)

A los buenos días!



Monlovi dijo:


> @Bertok
> 
> pues se agradece  me ha pillado con la guardia totalmente baja
> 
> ...



Pues yo me he reido!

Claro, que la primera vez lo he visto sin sonido :XX:


----------



## tesorero (5 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un ejemplo de España...sobran las palabras
> 
> 
> La corrupción andaluza y sus terminales madrileñas: el caso de Telvent (Abengoa) y la hija de Manuel Chaves (Fuente: elconfindecial.com) « Las historias del Psoe en Andalucia - La Coctelera
> ...



Buenos y fresquitos días.

Ponzi, ese es uno de los muchos ejemplos que en Andalucía hay, pero que como otros muchos quedan en nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> @Bertok
> 
> pues se agradece  me ha pillado con la guardia totalmente baja
> 
> ...



Fui ricklolleado por google una vez..... ))

Además, sólo vi el principio del video de bertok, luego lo dejé reproduciendo mientras ojeaba otras webs. ,así que me perdí el final (aunque si lo oí y pense WTH comes that noise!!!)


----------



## diosmercado (5 Dic 2012)

Que flojo anda el hilo estos ultimos dias.

El ibex a por los 8000 de nuevo. Datos maquillados de produccion industrial, que comparados con los del año pasado siguen siendo una mierda.


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos y fresquitos días.
> 
> Ponzi, ese es uno de los muchos ejemplos que en Andalucía hay, pero que como otros muchos quedan en nada.



Ese es el problema, es solo la punta del iceberg. Fijate en tan solo 2 noticias la pedazo red clientelar que han construido.


----------



## atman (5 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un secretito, miren bien LDK Solar. Si tira hacia arriba, se gana mucha pasta.



Porque a estas alturas del año dejo pocas balas que gastar... que sino, ahí la tendría... ienso:


----------



## tesorero (5 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese es el problema, es solo la punta del iceberg. Fijate en tan solo 2 noticias la pedazo red clientelar que han construido.



Por Andalucía Libre - Revista Digital Crítica

Hacía tiempo que no entraba en esta página. Le han cambiado el formato.

Aquí era donde veía todo el clientelismo en Andalucía a todos los niveles: autonómico, provincial, local, empresarial y financiero. 

Al final, de tanto ver este tipo de noticias, he cometido el error de acostumbrarme a ellas y dejar de sorprenderme.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

Lo que tenemos aquí es realmente asqueroso....

La verguenza de Andalucía (Chaves) y su "clan familiar" (todos bien colocaditos)

Sin regeneración moral no hay solución para esta cloaca.


----------



## tarrito (5 Dic 2012)

sí ustedes ríanse (los 3 mosqueteros) ... 

cuando vayamos en bus a la Junta de Accionistas del San (comprado a 3 o menos), les tengo reservados los peores sitios, con; gin "Lirios", Mäet Chendum, caviar Peluga y señoritas con "sorpresa" :8:

::


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2012)

He comprado 550 acciones de Ebro. Me han gustado los últimos resultados, y su negocio está bastante internacionalizado. Se suman a REP, BME y GAS que andan ya en verde tras un larguísimo periplo por el rojo. 

PD. Realmente BME está plana pero ya llevo muchos dividendos, así que la miro con cristales color esmeralda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí ustedes ríanse (los 3 mosqueteros) ...
> 
> cuando vayamos en bus a la Junta de Accionistas del San ( A) comprado a 3 o menos), B) les tengo reservados los peores sitios, con; gin "Lirios", Mäet Chendum, caviar Peluga y señoritas con "sorpresa" :8:
> 
> ::





A)






B)


----------



## ghkghk (5 Dic 2012)

O dejo de frecuentar Buyvip, Privalia, Vente Privee o en breve voy a tener que trabajar sólo para comprar ropa...


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que tenemos aquí es realmente asqueroso....
> 
> La verguenza de Andalucía (Chaves) y su "clan familiar" (todos bien colocaditos)
> 
> Sin regeneración moral no hay solución para esta cloaca.



Vaya mareo de nombres.Han creado una red mas compleja que los reinos de taifas. Lo mas triste es que la poblacion lo ve como algo normal o al menos esa es la percepcion que se tiene desde fuera. Ademas de Abengoa ¿que otras empresas de cierto tamaño hay por la zona?


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2012)

...........


----------



## tesorero (5 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya mareo de nombres.Han creado una red mas compleja que los reinos de taifas. Lo mas triste es que la poblacion lo ve como algo normal o al menos esa es la percepcion que se tiene desde fuera. Ademas de Abengoa ¿que otras empresas de cierto tamaño hay por la zona?



Para seguir con el mareo de nombres. Ahí viene de todo un poco, nombres, fundaciones, empresas, digitalismo, compadreo,... 

En mitad de la página empiezan a aparecer nombres de empresas, con su CIF de las cuales forman parte algunos dirigentes

La Tela de Araña

Edito: en páginas sucesivas aparecen más...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

Sr. Ponzi, teníamos Puleva, Puleva Biotech, pero no se me ocurren más. Además ¿que persona seria querría montar aquí su negocio para lidiar con corruptos mediocres y mediocres corruptos?


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Ponzi, teníamos Puleva, Puleva Biotech, pero no se me ocurren más. Además ¿que persona seria querría montar aquí su negocio para lidiar con corruptos mediocres y mediocres corruptos?



Anda Puleva, pues no esta mal. A que nivel de corrupcion ha llegado andalucia para que en una extension tan grande y con tantos habitantes no se haya dado en 30 años un entorno propicio para la innovacion . Es algo que no me entra en la cabeza, como puede ser que sea mas rentable tener olivos en Africa para vender aceite de oliva a Mercadona que en Jaen, es de locos. En el norte tambien hemos tenido lo nuestro, en 20 años lo unico reseñable ha sido la autovia y toda la publicidad de anchoas que usted pueda imaginar , asi nos va, cuando cierren la firestone quedaran 4 fabricas contadas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

Mire....

Dos científicos españoles postulan un sistema revolucionario de memoria RAM - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com

A estos los conozco, brillantes no. Lo siguiente. Ahora dígame ¿donde se van a fabricar los chips?

Talento no falta, lo que falta es un entorno favorable para sacar dineroh de ese talento. Los que tienen la pasta no tienen ni pvta idea de nada, y rechazan cualquier cosa que no sea ladrillo, pvtas, bares y los coñ0s de sus primas. Empezando por los gobernantes. Dile tu al ICO que quieres 3000 kilotones € para montar una fabrica de chips. Ya verás la risa que les entra. Ahora, para poner un pvto tren de mierda en el que no va ni dios se suelta sin problema.

Fin


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire....
> 
> Dos científicos españoles postulan un sistema revolucionario de memoria RAM - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



Aqui lo que falla es el entorno esta clarisimo.Aun asi es bastante curioso como en determinadas provincias donde se permite un entorno empresarial mas aproiado el capital humano resurge como el ave fenix de las cenizas (la rioja,burgos,palencia,pais vasco,navarra,zaragoza "curiosamente provincias donde la corrupcion esta por debajo de la media") y bueno las de toda la vida cataluña y madrid pero estas ya partian con ventaja.


----------



## tesorero (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire....
> 
> Dos científicos españoles postulan un sistema revolucionario de memoria RAM - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



La frase en negrita es la clave. En el sector del aceite en Jaén, donde tiene un gran potencial (por ahí estamos todavía desde la época de los romanos), no existe todavía ese entorno. Empiezan a salir pequeñas empresas que dan valor añadido y es un rayo de luz al sector, pero lo que aún mueve al sector son los conglomerados de agricultores, regidos por agricultores (cooperativas), cuya gestión empresarial es cuando menos ridícula, puesto que los buenos dirigentes son agricultores, no empresarios (lógicamente existen excepciones, pero esa es la norma). Con este panorama, cuando menos acuerdes ves a un pillo, que ha hecho la 3.14 y nadie se ha enterado y vuelta a empezar desde cero. Existe un mercado de futuros MFAO Mercado de futuros del aceite de oliva que aún es desconocido por la mayoría de los agricultores. Esto entiendo que es razonable, porque ellos saben de campo, pero que el que se supone que sabe, lo ignore intencionadamente y no le de la difusión que pueda tener para que todos juguemos con las mismas cartas es lo que más molesta.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Dic 2012)

*Filtración de mercado: España pedirá rescate de forma inminente *
Si el BCE le asegura que comprará bonos significativamente


Según un rumor que corre actualmente por las mesas de divisas en EE.UU., un funcionario del gobierno español habría filtrado que España está cerca de pedir el rescate financiero a la UE, si el BCE le garantiza que comprará bonos españoles en el mercado hasta bajar "significativamente" los costes de financiación.

La fuente ha dicho "Este es el motivo por el que el gobierno español tiene dudas, y por lo que se pregunta sobre el siguiente paso a dar. Si ellos (BCE) garantizan que la prima de riesgo bajaría hasta los 200 puntos básicos o menos, entonces pediríamos el rescate mañana".


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Dic 2012)

*Alemania no quiere el rescate español (filtración al mercado) *


Según la misma fuente a la que hacíamos antes referencia, Alemania no quiere que España solicite el rescate financiero a la UE, y añade que si España no pide el rescate en 2013 sería un mal escenario.


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2012)

Grande, DON.

Buen post. Toda la razón del mundo.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire....
> 
> Dos científicos españoles postulan un sistema revolucionario de memoria RAM - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com
> 
> ...


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (5 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> He comprado 550 acciones de Ebro. Me han gustado los últimos resultados, y su negocio está bastante internacionalizado. Se suman a REP, BME y GAS que andan ya en verde tras un larguísimo periplo por el rojo.
> 
> PD. Realmente BME está plana pero ya llevo muchos dividendos, así que la miro con cristales color esmeralda.



Vaya pepinazo de BME, ¿no? ¿Será gente en busca de dividendo? ¿Rally de Navidad? ¿OPA? :


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire....
> 
> Dos científicos españoles postulan un sistema revolucionario de memoria RAM - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



Ejqueesoqueéloqueé! Mira, a ló chaletes lé vamo a poner unáj ejcalerá marmol la má de lujo. Ahistá el dinero!!

<modo palillo en la boca off>


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire....
> 
> Dos científicos españoles postulan un sistema revolucionario de memoria RAM - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



No me resisto, ¡cuánta razón tiene!
Vergüenza pais.
Noticia tras noticia vas viendo lo que es nuestra realidad, no creo que sea genético (parece ser que para que algo cultural pase a los genes se necesita más tiempo), pero desde que empezamos a ser Imperio (allá por finales del s.XV), la historia nos ha mostrado qué clase de gentes dirigen este país: rentistas, cortoplacistas, sinproyectos, latifundistas, chorizos, y todos los adjetivos despectivos contrarios a una visión de futuro para los ciudadanos, inversión, creación de riqueza, etc.
En fin, así nos va.

Un saludo y gracias Guy por poner el tema sobre la pantalla.


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Noticia tras noticia vas viendo lo que es nuestra realidad, no creo que sea genético (parece ser que para que algo cultural pase a los genes se necesita más tiempo),




Es muy interesante eso, personalmente es un debate que me encanta.

Como hombre de ciencia, me resisto a creer que la ineptitud repetida en el tiempo pueda acabar impregnando la herencia genética y transmitiéndose per se a los descendientes (vamos, es que directamente no me lo creo, eso no funciona así). 

Si bien es cierto que leyendo y conociendo la historia del pueblo español a lo largo de los siglos, que el diablo me lleve si no da la tentación de pensar que llevamos la capacidad innata de cagarla en los genes.

Definitivamente me inclino por un tema cultural (gentes del sur ? gentes mediterraneas ? íberos gitanos y vividores contra teutones serios y currantes ? a saber).

Pero que este asunto ya mosquea, eso seguro. Que terminamos cagándola siempre, en lo mejor y en lo peor, es un hecho indiscutible.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

En parte acertáis jovenes y no tan jóvenes conforeros

La estructura del cerebro cambia con el entorno. Dos cerebros genéticamente iguales en entornos iguales (educacion, cultura, experiencias, etc) tendrán una estructura similar, pero si se desarollan en entornos distintos, se encontrarán difencias notables en su estructura. 

En resumen soy yo y mis circunstancias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Vaya pepinazo de BME, ¿no? ¿Será gente en busca de dividendo? ¿Rally de Navidad? ¿*OPA*? :


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es muy interesante eso, personalmente es un debate que me encanta.
> 
> Como hombre de ciencia, me resisto a creer que la ineptitud repetida en el tiempo pueda acabar impregnando la herencia genética y transmitiéndose per se a los descendientes (vamos, es que directamente no me lo creo, eso no funciona así).
> 
> ...



Sr. Pollastre: en mi opinión es totalmente cultural.
Cuando alrededor del s.XVII teníamos unos inmensos rebaños de ovejas merinas, con una lana cojonuda, esa lana se enviaba a Flandes (Holanda), para que allí se procesara e hilara.
¿No éramos capaces aquí de crear industria?: Ya entonces !NO!
Y esos valores del "amiguete" del "familiar" que coloco, antes que al capaz, los he visto y vivido ante mis ojos.
El "vales para esto" en función de tu sumisión, y "no vales para esto" cuando realmente estás capacitado pero... dices lo que piensas y no tragas con ruedas de molino.
Respecto a la genética parece que son miles y miles de años para que un cambio cultural se introduzca en el ADN. Aunque, los cambios fisiológicos (posturales, crecimiento del cerebro, etc). han tenido que ver con cambios culturales (léase el desarrollo del lenguaje desde sus primitivas formas). Aunque esto es discutible, lo de nuestras castas dirigentes no.


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2012)

Sí, DON, de acuerdo. Pero una vez ahí no veo el tránsito o traspaso entre esa estructura cerebral desarrollada/modificada (ojo, que no creada) durante tu vida y vivencias, a tus genes.

Es decir, si durante 1000 años una sociedad está llena de hijos de puta que te atracan en las esquinas cuando pasan las 20:00 horas, dudo mucho que los niños del segundo milenio nazcan con el instinto innato de evitar las calles a partir de las ocho.

Más bien será el trabajo de las madres ( cultural ) diciéndoles desde pequeñitos que no deben salir a la calle a partir de esa hora, lo que obre el cambio de conducta. 





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> E
> 
> La estructura del cerebro cambia con el entorno. Dos cerebros genéticamente iguales en entornos iguales (educacion, cultura, experiencias, etc) tendrán una estructura similar, pero si se desarollan en entornos distintos, se encontrarán difencias notables en su estructura.
> 
> En resumen soy yo y mis circunstancias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Dic 2012)

Wanas tardes,


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2012)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Vaya pepinazo de BME, ¿no? ¿Será gente en busca de dividendo? ¿Rally de Navidad? ¿OPA? :



A 16 por poco la compro.Aqui la prudencia me ha jugado una mala pasada.Es un negocio con altos margenes ,poca deuda y bajos costes, vamos una perita en dulce de 1000 y pico mill.El 27 dic da el div.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, DON, de acuerdo. Pero una vez ahí no veo el tránsito o traspaso entre esa estructura cerebral desarrollada/modificada (ojo, que no creada) durante tu vida y vivencias, a tus genes.
> 
> Es decir, si durante 1000 años una sociedad está llena de hijos de puta que te atracan en las esquinas cuando pasan las 20:00 horas, dudo mucho que los niños del segundo milenio nazcan con el instinto innato de evitar las calles a partir de las ocho.
> 
> Más bien será el trabajo de las madres ( cultural ) diciéndoles desde pequeñitos que no deben salir a la calle a partir de esa hora, lo que obre el cambio de conducta.



No,no. Si yo no afirmo que haya traspaso a los genes. Opino que no es necesario para que un comportamiento se perpetúe en el tiempo. El cerebro ya ha aceptado una forma de actuar, y rechaza cualquier otra porque es la que mejor se adapta al entorno. En un entorno corrupto es mejor serlo que ser honrado. Los outsiders tienen menos probabilidades de prosperar. Lo mismo en una sociedad bien organizada, los chanchulleros pronto son descubiertos y apartados.

IMHO


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En parte acertáis jovenes y no tan jóvenes conforeros
> 
> La estructura del cerebro cambia con el entorno. Dos cerebros genéticamente iguales en entornos iguales (educacion, cultura, experiencias, etc) tendrán una estructura similar, pero si se desarollan en entornos distintos, se encontrarán difencias notables en su estructura.
> 
> En resumen soy yo y mis circunstancias.



Como usted bien dice es la estructura del cerebro de un ser humano concreta la que cambia. La formación del cerebro (conexiones sinápticas, estructuras cerebrales, etc) se produce, básicamente, en los tres primeros años de vida, de ahí la importancia que se le da a la estimulación temprana. Por mi trabajo, conozco bien las diferencias de partida entre niños que han vivido en ambientes estimulantes o, por el contrario, desfavorecidos.
Pero, sr. Pollastre, sí que la estructura actual de nuestro cerebro, y la capacidad de generar conexiones, no es la misma que la del hombre de hace 500.000 años. Y eso sí que parece ser debido al desarrollo cultural (en su más amplio sentido) que ha transformado la cadena genética que hace que, en el desarrollo del ser humano actual tengamos un cerebro mayor. De ahí a que en mil, dos mil, tres mil años, un elemento cultural pase al ADN va mucho.
Vaya parrafadas, por cierto, ¿Cómo va el negoci bursátil?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No,no. Si yo no afirmo que haya traspaso a los genes. Opino que no es necesario para que un comportamiento se perpetúe en el tiempo. El cerebro ya ha aceptado una forma de actuar, y rechaza cualquier otra porque es la que mejor se adapta al entorno. En un entorno corrupto es mejor serlo que ser honrado. Los outsiders tienen menos probabilidades de prosperar. Lo mismo en una sociedad bien organizada, los chanchulleros pronto son descubiertos y apartados.
> 
> IMHO



Es mucho peor de lo que suponéis, incluso si el factor "heredabilidad de estatus" fuese despreciable (que no lo es), está esto otro:

Epigenética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Es decir, en pocas generaciones se selecciona la raza que no veas, no hacen falta 10.000 años, si cruzas gente tonta con gente tonta, sale gente tontísima en muy poco tiempo, pero si juntas cruzas gente corrupta y caradura con gente corrupta y caradura y además te aseguras de que les vaya bien a ellos y a sus hijos vía herencia de enchufe...

Y, si a eso, le sumas la epigenética...

Vamos, que es defendible incluso la teoría de la degeneración de la raza. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No,no. Si yo no afirmo que haya traspaso a los genes. Opino que no es necesario para que un comportamiento se perpetúe en el tiempo. El cerebro ya ha aceptado una forma de actuar, y rechaza cualquier otra porque es la que mejor se adapta al entorno. En un entorno corrupto es mejor serlo que ser honrado. Los outsiders tienen menos probabilidades de prosperar. Lo mismo en una sociedad bien organizada, los chanchulleros pronto son descubiertos y apartados.
> 
> IMHO



Sin HO, estamos en un país donde un empresario "tramposo" es más competitivo que otro que no lo sea. Y al final, solo puede quedar uno :8:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Dic 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Es mucho peor de lo que suponéis, incluso si el factor "heredabilidad de estatus" fuese despreciable (que no lo es), está esto otro:
> 
> Epigenética - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Jo, piraton ponga una de adelantmientos, justo iba a poner yo lo de la epigenetica.
Oigan, que de bolsa ustedes pero estos son mis temas,  Onbre


----------



## pollastre (5 Dic 2012)

Pero si aquí ninguno sabemos de bolsa.... tendremos que hablar de otras cosas al menos ! ::



Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo, piraton ponga una de adelantmientos, justo iba a poner yo lo de la epigenetica.
> Oigan, que de bolsa ustedes pero estos son mis temas,  Onbre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero si aquí ninguno sabemos de bolsa.... tendremos que hablar de otras cosas al menos ! ::



Que tampoco sabemos, pero ¿y lo bien que nos lo pasamos?


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero si aquí ninguno sabemos de bolsa.... tendremos que hablar de otras cosas al menos ! ::



Pues hablo yo, 

El SP tiene que volver a los 1460 antes de que mis vértebras estén recuperadas, que he prometido llevar a los buenos amigos que me cuidan a un balneario con muchos masajes y comida "sana" pero buenorra

Asi que vayan pasando la voz, que lo escriba el Carpatos y el Cenizo, digo Centeno para que se cumpla


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire....
> 
> Dos científicos españoles postulan un sistema revolucionario de memoria RAM - Tecnologa - ElConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



perdonen la intromisión pero llevamos siglos así, un ejemplo la maquina de vapor, James Watt la inventó pero en realizad fue este

Jerónimo de Ayanz y Beaumont - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

* su obra más destacada fue haber inventado la máquina de vapor, ya que registró en 1606  la primera patente de una máquina de vapor moderna.*

claro que el imperio encontró más divertido gastando el dinero en guerra, como no, los españoles se apuntaban gustosamente para "sangrar"

de lo contrario nosotros viajariamos en nuestro "Apolo" un siglo antes pero ....


----------



## Deshollinador (5 Dic 2012)

Joeeee, como están las TV, A3 superando los 4 leuros tiene recorrido hasta llegar a los cinco


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Dic 2012)

Le he dado las gracias por traer a conocimiento a tan digno personaje. Que triste este país que no sabe reconocer lo que tuvo o tiene. Cuanto nos queda por aprender de los ingleses o franceses en este sentido. Afortunadamente veo que en su época en vida fué reconocido y se le dieron puestos de bastante responsabilidad.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdonen la intromisión pero llevamos siglos así, un ejemplo la maquina de vapor, James Watt la inventó pero en realizad fue este
> 
> Jerónimo de Ayanz y Beaumont - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



No es ninguna intromisión, es ahondar más en nuestras miserias, es acumular datos que nos ponen la cara "colorá" cuando salimos del país es... es...


----------



## diosmercado (5 Dic 2012)

Putos yankis ya la estan liando. Es chapar europa y parriba.
Cerdos.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Putos yankis ya la estan liando. Es chapar europa y parriba.
> Cerdos.



Cuidao. Hasta el rabo todo es toro. 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Dic 2012)

Subiendo;subiendo a la meta llegaremos


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Dic 2012)

Está claro que siendo un :cook: no se gana platita en esto.

Entré largo 7830(f) Ibex y viendo que no tenía fuerza me lo quité de encima en 40 antes del cierre ::

Paradigma de como no ganar platita acertando todas las operaciones :ouch:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2012)

Dentro en Mellanox (NASDAQ)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

Silence...

Watching Z108


::

TRUÑO ::::::


----------



## diosmercado (5 Dic 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Cuidao. Hasta el rabo todo es toro. 8:



Mejor dicho hasta el rabo todo es pandoro, :XX::XX::XX:.

Estos yankis siempre jodiendo. Nos tumban la sesion en europa y luego a buscar de nuevo los 1420.

Por cierto curioso donde ha parado la caida del sp hoy.

Dicen de declaraciones del negro en usa, y sobre los impuestos a los mas ricos alli. Me creo que si les meten hachazo va a celebrarlo la bolsa seguro vamos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Dic 2012)

@Honorable mayor accionista de BME.

Explorer II o Sub no date ceramico.

He dicho.

Taluego lucas.


----------



## vermer (5 Dic 2012)

Janus, menudo pelotazo pa'rriba han pegado sus ANR. Eso sí, LDK parecen estar muy traviesas... Para valientes de verdad. No es mi caso aún. Pero persevero.


----------



## diosmercado (5 Dic 2012)

Alla van los gringos a por maximos otra vez. Que cansinos, nos quieren hacer sombra.

Como siempre la pelota en el tejado europeo.


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2012)

Tendencia pepona

[YOUTUBE]PSjhOOX1gqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (5 Dic 2012)

va a ver su vídeo Pandoro, la rana Gustavo y el pato de Pocoyó!

ustek ya me entiende


----------



## bertok (5 Dic 2012)

Buenas mujeres nunca están de más ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

No suelo engancharme mucho a juegos, pero decir una cosa sobre este:






INSANE! FUCKING MASTERPIECE!!!!

En la bahía de los piratas se puede hallar... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (5 Dic 2012)

Ahí tengo que intervenir.... Pirata ha jugado al battlefield?


----------



## ponzi (5 Dic 2012)

Mirar lo que inventan algunos en temas de agricultura...A este paso nos vamos a quedar en la prehistoroa.	La tecnologia esta avanzando demasiado rapido.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=371577


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2012)

Apple... claro ejemplo de que el último euro... mejor que lo gane otro... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Dic 2012)

Grecia rebaja de nota..S&P considera quiebra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahí tengo que intervenir.... Pirata ha jugado al battlefield?



Una vez, no recuerdo a cual. Pero por sensaciones, me quedo con este. Cada dos por tres estoy pegando gritos en el salón (estoy con el portáti, auricularesl y un mando de la ps2), en plan "no, no puede ser!! pilotando un puto f-22" "ME cago en las putas granadas y los coches que explotan" Imagínese las miradas asesinas....

Sr. Paulistano, es una cosa mala el juego este! :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2012)

LDK si salta tiene que hacerlo ya!, si no mejor dejar que siga cayendo.


----------



## Janus (5 Dic 2012)

Apple presenta buena oportunidad para largos. El stop quizá un poco amplio pero está bien para largos.


----------



## tonuel (5 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple presenta buena oportunidad para largos. El stop quizá un poco amplio pero está bien para largos.



:no:


Largos ni con un palo... 8:


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Buffet de compras por España otra vez


http://www.elmundo.es/america/2012/12/01/estados_unidos/1354337778.html


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple presenta buena oportunidad para largos. El stop quizá un poco amplio pero está bien para largos.



lastima no estar atento a ANR (mira que avisaste) esta un poco sobrecomprada en TF(1hora ) pero se le pepona hasta 9$ a ver si hay una recogida de beneficios y puedo reengancharme la mire a las 20:00h si hubiera mirado a las 16:00h


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> Largos ni con un palo... 8:



Ya no vende tantos cacharros inflados de precio. Joder estaba descontado que cada ser humano tendría 3 iphones y 3 ipads.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Apple largo salvo que pierda los 5.1.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Buffet apostando por la industria agricola


http://m.cnnexpansion.com/negocios/2012/11/14/buffett-apuesta-por-industriales


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

No tiene mala pinta la nueva empresa industrial de Buffet, esta por 33000 mill y con una buena posicion financiera.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=DE


----------



## juanfer (6 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya no vende tantos cacharros inflados de precio. Joder estaba descontado que cada ser humano tendría 3 iphones y 3 ipads.



Cuidado con apple, las empresas de comunicaciones estan dando malos resultados con lo que han dejado de dar iphones, con lo que quien quiera iphone lo tendra que pagar.

El android le esta pegando muy fuerte, mas cuando tienes tabletas por 60 euros. 

Hay un segmento que aun estaba por explotar que son las tabletas para nenes, y android se esta llevando la palma. Pensaba que Apple hubiera copado ese segmento.

El cacharrito para ver la TV parece que no cumple expectativas, mas que cuando las TV de ahora ya vienen con todo lo necesario.

Sobre portatiles y pc apple desde que abandono la arquitectura powerpc por su gran coste, ya no hay ninguna ventaja entre tener un mac o un pc o portatil normal. Lo que por el mismo precio el portatil sera mucho mayor en prestaciones el los imac.

No se le veo que se van a ir al guano.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

Buenos días,

"Banco Popular $POP comunicó anoche a CNMV que, tal y como estaba previsto, las acciones procedentes de la ampliación comienzan a cotizar hoy"

Hasta los 0,20 y más allá! ::


----------



## diosmercado (6 Dic 2012)

Increible el dax se ha pulido los 7500 como la mantequilla. 100 punticos mas no nos los quita nadie. Y el ibex sin petar los 8k.

Que sigan bajando calificaciones que igual algunos indices llegan a maximos anuales.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Dic 2012)

Seguimos con toda esta mentira de rebaja de grecia, europa se derrumba, españa esta muy mal...

Todo falacias. El dia menos pensado asi sinmas le estan metiendo un zapatazo a esto, fino fino.

Que os aproveche porque yo ante estas manipulaciones paso de hacer nada.


----------



## aksarben (6 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No tiene mala pinta la nueva empresa industrial de Buffet, esta por 33000 mill y con una buena posicion financiera.
> 
> 
> DEERE & CO (DE:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek



Dado el tamaño de la posición, es probable que sea una compra de uno de sus 2 gestores, no suya. Llevo unos días echándole el ojo a DE, pero no sé, no la veo suficientemente barata, para los números que veo.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Increible el dax se ha pulido los 7500 como la mantequilla. 100 punticos mas no nos los quita nadie. Y el ibex sin petar los 8k.
> 
> Que sigan bajando calificaciones que igual algunos indices llegan a maximos anuales.



hoy pollastre se esta poniendo las botas, enhorabuena para el


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Dado el tamaño de la posición, es probable que sea una compra de uno de sus 2 gestores, no suya. Llevo unos días echándole el ojo a DE, pero no sé, no la veo suficientemente barata, para los números que veo.



En usa pocas cosas estan baratas al menos empresas que funcionen bien y den beneficios. Es una empresa que para el tamaño que tiene es bastante rentable roa 5% roe 44%, quizas el margen bruto es un poco bajo pero supongo que sera algo normal del sector.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=DE


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2012)

Hagan como yo, a la playa y cuando llegue a 8400, hacemos la danza de pandoro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Dic 2012)

Buenos festivos y tal,

hay que tener una cosa clara del indice aleman. Alemania se financia en determinados tramos de sus letras a interes negativo, esta majaderia, porque las majaderias nunca vienen solas, se expande a su bolsa haciendo de esta un refugio aunque las previsiones indiquen que se encontraria muy cara, pero por muy cara que este no llega al nivel de algunos bonos alemanes que estan disparados.

Ademas en esta zona donde se encuentra el indice hay algunos jugadores posicionados al lado bajista que si la corriente los arrastra comprarian los cortos y red bull que te crio al daxie.

Por ESPAÑA, somos verdes patriotas. Pero hoy no.................maññññññññññana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hagan como yo, a la playa y cuando llegue a 8400, hacemos la danza de pandoro



Ande anda vuestra merced? Por que por aqui como no sea para pescar bien abrigaito na de na. 

PD: DON se nota mucho que escribe desde el trabajo, los dias festivos ni se pasa por aqui .


----------



## diosmercado (6 Dic 2012)

Vaya cocinada de datos que se ha pegado Alemania con los pedidos industriales no?? se han pasado un pocazo.

Compren que el dax siempre sube!!!! ::

A ver si va a llegar a los 8000 antes que el ibex...inocho:


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

El popular esta pagando su propia avaricia, me pregunto cuanto durara su penitencia


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=POP:SM


----------



## villares (6 Dic 2012)

A ver si alguien me puede dar su opinion.
Por que los empresones de energia tipo edf, eon etc.... estan entre un 60 y un 80% por debajo de los precios de hace 5 anyos?

EDF Stock Chart | EDF.PA Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

No es excesivo el castigo para un sector tan estrategico?:


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ande anda vuestra merced? Por que por aqui como no sea para pescar bien abrigaito na de na.
> 
> PD: DON se nota mucho que escribe desde el trabajo, los dias festivos ni se pasa por aqui .



Eso me pasa por juntarme con tiesos ::. Hoyga que existen otros sitios con playita a los que ir como Torremolinos cual torrente o lo que es peor....


[YOUTUBE]YuHU_fjNa9I[/YOUTUBE]


:XX::XX:

P.D. Hay cobertura de datos vomistar y el pulp wifi sigue haciendo su trabajo.


----------



## Muertovivente (6 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hagan como yo, a la playa y cuando llegue a 8400, hacemos la danza de pandoro



Las gacelillas gastando su platita gracias a mis consejos. ::


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Para los fans de LDK, tengan cuidado porque deben muchoooooooooooooo más dinero del que tienen en caja, pero muchooooooooo más. En los dos próximos quarters tienen que pagar muchooooooooooo más de lo que pueden a la vista de la caja disponible.

Su negocio está menguando (el precio de los paneles se ha multiplicado x0,25 en los últimos años) así que los márgenes se han ido a tomar por el culete.
En esta tesitura se antoja complicado que consigan refinanciación .... pero no olviden que son chinos y allí estos temas funcionan de forma diferente.

Con este escenario es una quiebra anunciada bastante probable.

Lo anterior desde el punto de vista de "empresa". Desde el punto de vista de trading, mencionar que se moverá a golpe de noticias etc..... y se puede ganar muchísimo dinero aún con posiciones pequeñas. Pero hay que acertar la dirección. De momento, está en los niveles clave para rebotar y si no lo hace, hay que cambiar radicalmente el planteamiento que en mi opinión sería estar fuera. Es decir, si se está que sea largo y si no se está es que no se está.

En el pre-market viene bajando un 0,99% hasta 0,93. Tienen unos 132M de acciones que a precio de mercado no llega a 100M de euros. Es un chicharrín. No apto para gente que funcione mentalmente como una máquina. Aquí un enamoramiento de 10 minutos puede ser muchos euros hacia abajo en la cuenta de resultados.

Dejo alguna noticia importante:
7 Solar Energy Companies On Watch if Panel Prices Bottom | Kapitall

No dude que al igual que First, las solares chinas tendrán su momento y tendrán subidas realmente espectaculares. El tema es saber cuales sobrevivirán porque hay que ser realista: el mercado de generación de paneles solares va a reducirse sensiblemente en cuanto al número de actores.


----------



## Discordante (6 Dic 2012)

Pregunta estupida del dia patrocinada por mi:

¿Cuando el volumen en bolsa sale como negativo que significa? (Caso Mapfre)


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Más le vale a la plata que los 31 aguanten porque se pondría bastante bajista y tendría connotaciones guaneras para índices y demás armas de destrucción masiva.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Más le vale a la plata que los 31 aguanten porque se pondría bastante bajista y tendría connotaciones guaneras para índices y demás armas de destrucción masiva.



si estas dentro de ANR, enohabuena


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si estas dentro de ANR, enohabuena



En 7,13. El fake del 28/11 dió el aviso para largos pero prudentes en carga. Viene subiendo sobre el 1,5% en el pre-market. Stop situado a medio dolar.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Nokia se volvería muy alcista si supera los 2,8. Lo va a hacer si el volumen sigue empujando.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Veo casi medio millón de acciones en el ask de Prisa a 0,29. Así, de repente. Cuidado que pueden venir movimientos y presumo que en la dirección del bid, para que sea un fake redondo.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Cerrada media posición en Alpha Natural Resources con un dolar de reward por acción.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Ha desaparecido la posición vendedora grande del ask de Prisa. Se huele el fake.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Cerramos la mitad de la posición en First con unos 4 dolares de reward por acción. Seguimos con la otra media y esperamos apoyo en 26 para volver a cargar.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

LDK en el límite para rebotar hacia arriba. Apoyándose en directriz alcista incipiente y estando por encima de la MM50. El estocástico bajando pero no importante tanto porque no es un indicador fiable (señala tarde) para acciones "frenéticas". Buena pinta del MACD. Ahora o nunca, my friend.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Siguen jugando en el libro de órdenes de Prisa. Ahora 100.000 redondos en el ask.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

LDK se está haciendo rogar y cuidado que se puede marcar un velote rojo hacia abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

Discordante dijo:


> Pregunta estupida del dia patrocinada por mi:
> 
> ¿Cuando el volumen en bolsa sale como negativo que significa? (Caso Mapfre)



Lo único que se me ocurre es que sean ventas....



Janus dijo:


> Ha desaparecido la posición vendedora grande del ask de Prisa. Se huele el fake.



Cuando anduvimos metidos en ese cubo de caca, pasaba lo mismo. A ambos lados.... suerte.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Advanced Micro se pondría muy bien si supera los 2,42 aprox. Si pierde los 2,21 se volverá a acelerar la bajada.

Si supera por arriba, podría tener un buen recorrido con tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Advanced Micro se pondría muy bien si supera los 2,42 aprox. Si pierde los 2,21 se volverá a acelerar la bajada.
> 
> Si supera por arriba, podría tener un buen recorrido con tiempo y dinero.



A ver si nos da platita. Lo que me jode es que están saliendo buenas noticias. ::


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si nos da platita. Lo que me jode es que están saliendo buenas noticias. ::



Tranquilo y paciencia, si le da por rebotar se lo van a llevar hasta 4.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

Janus, Alpha cumpliendo el guión de momento, no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7773497-post2660.html

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/db18a376-350f-41c6-8a0d-43a05a89998f/12.06.2012-16.25.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/db18a376-350f-41c6-8a0d-43a05a89998f/12.06.2012-16.25.png" width="900" height="600" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-octubre-ni-septiembre-281.html#post7782344

Ahí estamos.


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-octubre-ni-septiembre-225.html#post7712972







Llegó hasta lo 1,96, como vemos, un pull. Sigue giradísima. Lo lógico es que en los próximos meses busque la zona de soporte.

PD: A ver si durante el finde puedo comentar PROSEGUR, que ha roto los esquemas que tenía para el valor.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...io-octubre-ni-septiembre-281.html#post7782344
> 
> Ahí estamos.



Ahora mismo me estaba fijando en esa y lo has clavado, pena que no entré. últimamente no doy una a derechas pero me lo paso bien con Uds.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

LDK pierde directriz alcista en intradía. Stop en 0,86 y vamos a ver si salva los muebles en el cierre del día o no.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, Alpha cumpliendo el guión de momento, no?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7773497-post2660.html
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/db18a376-350f-41c6-8a0d-43a05a89998f/12.06.2012-16.25.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/db18a376-350f-41c6-8a0d-43a05a89998f/12.06.2012-16.25.png" width="900" height="600" border="0" /></a>




Hoy no me está gustando y he cerrado al otra media posición que tenía larga, otro dolar por acción de reward.

Ahora a esperar afuera.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Ayer decía que Apple estaba para largos. Hoy ha dado una oportunidad magnífica para entrar sobre 518. Yo haciendo el indio esperando en 515. Su puta madre ....


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Ahora mismo me estaba fijando en esa y lo has clavado, pena que no entré. últimamente no doy una a derechas pero me lo paso bien con Uds.



El mercado está complicado. Realmente hay muy pocos valores que nos ofrezcan garantías en estos momentos, de ahí que lo más probable es que nos llevemos una buena torta si intentamos meter la patita, así que no te preocupes, habrá contextos más amables para la inversión en un futuro.


----------



## aksarben (6 Dic 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Dado el tamaño de la posición, es probable que sea una compra de uno de sus 2 gestores, no suya. Llevo unos días echándole el ojo a DE, pero no sé, no la veo suficientemente barata, para los números que veo.



Me autocito, gatuno-style. Viendo una entrevista suya en el programa de Charlie Rose:

"- So you just invested in John Deere...
- That wasn't me."

(Charlie Rose - Warren Buffett & Carol Loomis).


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

La entrada del día: Largo SP 1406(c), cerrado en 1408 antes de que visitase los 12 ::
Para pagar la gasolina de este puente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy no me está gustando y he cerrado al otra media posición que tenía larga, otro dolar por acción de reward.
> 
> Ahora a esperar afuera.



A mi me da que se dará la vuelta sobre los 8.5.... vamos lo que usted dice. A esperar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La entrada del día: Largo SP 1406(c), cerrado en 1408 antes de que visitase los 12 ::
> Para pagar la gasolina de este puente



R3v3. Una motocicleta. Ulan Bator como destino. El lunes back to home. :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Llegan los Reyes Magos. Les pongo aquí mandanga de la buena. Disfrutad!!!!

Traders on Wall Street, Episode 1 of "The Zeroes" - YouTube
Traders on Wall Street, Episode 2 of "The Zeroes" - YouTube
Traders On Wall Street, Episode 3 of "The Zeroes" - YouTube
Traders on Wall Street, Episode 4 of "The Zeroes" - YouTube
Traders on Wall Street, Episode 5 of "The Zeroes" - YouTube
Wall Street Warriors Temporada 1 | ESCO TRADING
Wall Street Warriors Temporada 2 | ESCO TRADING


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Me ha gustado mucho la guía de vecindarios de www.airbnb.es. Espectacular.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Cuidado con el carbón que se puede estar dando una buena vuelta. O puede que no pero la precaución no sobra.


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Janus dijo:


> Me ha gustado mucho la guía de vecindarios de www.airbnb.es. Espectacular.



Muy bonito el diseño, la verdad. Pero te abre un montón de tabs en el navegador apenas mirando por encima...


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Florentino junto con alguna que otra empresa de ciertas dimensiones se estan rifando alguna que otra gestion publica.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> R3v3. Una motocicleta. Ulan Bator como destino. El lunes back to home. :Aplauso:



Mejor un 4x4 para poderse por el Gobi, y más días


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer decía que Apple estaba para largos. Hoy ha dado una oportunidad magnífica para entrar sobre 518. Yo haciendo el indio esperando en 515. Su puta madre ....




pues anda que yo, me quedado sin luz (casi 45m) fap, fap....... hasta hace 25 minutos "caía a plomo" ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mejor un 4x4 para poderse por el Gobi, y más días



Con los pipolines del SP te da para ir por lo menos....¿alma de cántaro que coche tienes que chupa tanto?


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Políticamente, Italia se está poniendo calentita. Lo mismo el partido de Berlusconi vuelve al poder. Va a ser el grano en el culo de la Merkel .... 
Europa es una jaula de grillos in tempore.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Florentino junto con alguna que otra empresa de ciertas dimensiones se estan *rifando *alguna que otra gestion publica.




o *"comprando"*?


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> o *"comprando"*?



Llamalo como quieras pero parece mas una rifa que una compra. Cuando tengan la patita metida hasta el fondo entonces lo haran publico. Este pais esta podrido.Me queda el consuelo que al menos casi todos los equipos de futbol estan quebrados y tarde o temprano el opio del pueblo desaparecera y con el sus palcos.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2012)

Me incorporo al jilo 8:




¿Algo interesante a resaltar ?


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Ponzi, we wanna know more about that.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me incorporo al jilo 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ná!
El attention-whore del jatofake se pasó a postear y thankear (epic fail).
El puto culibex sigue repartiendo papelitos.
Y el tio que diseño cadfix debería morir azotado y sodomizado simultáneamente.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me incorporo al jilo 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que Janus ha hecho plata en Alpha Natural y First. Que voy en rojo en LDK y que las Prisa necesitan un manguerazo de dinero. Coño, que vendan algo ya.


Y que hoy el hilo está vacío .....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, ¿que sentido tiene que las acciones usanas cobren 0.02$ de comisiones por título y no por el capital?

1000 acciones de AMD son 2300 dólares y 20$de comision
500 acciones de APPLE son 270.000$ y 15$ (que es el mínimo)


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tCcxr-fyF4Q[/YOUTUBE]

Uff si tuviera subtitulos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

Una frase: "the people who are making money are the programmers" ....... :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ponzi, we wanna know more about that.



No puedo lo siento.Pero es algo muy gordo lo que se esta mascando


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con los pipolines del SP te da para ir por lo menos....¿alma de cántaro que coche tienes que chupa tanto?



Con dos pipos del SP da para un billete i/v a Londres y un bocata ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No puedo lo siento.Pero es algo muy gordo lo que se esta mascando



Compramos ACS? :rolleye:

Supongo que se refiere a la privatización sanitaria de Madrizzzzz :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

Un bocadillo de paella????????

Gambas+chorizo?

WTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Compramos ACS? :rolleye:
> 
> Supongo que se refiere a la privatización sanitaria de Madrizzzzz :



Los tiros van por otro lado, son gestiones que nadie se imagina. No lo se si sera una opcion de compra, exactamente no se que proyecto tendra en mente pero tiene pinta de ser algo muy gordo solo comparable a fcc o eulen.


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con dos pipos del SP da para un billete i/v a Londres y un bocata ::




jojojo... la próxima vez que vaya me fijaré a ver si hay... ) ) )


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

A mí me parece que Barclays está para un magnífico corto.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Cuidado en Green Mountain Coffee Roasters en 40.


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Digamos que florentino ha conseguido bastante ventaja frente a sus competidores en determinadas concesiones


http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...ofertas-servicios-madrid/20120404cdscdiemp_3/


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Digamos que florentino ha conseguido bastante ventaja frente a sus competidores en determinadas concesiones
> 
> 
> ACS, FCC, Ferrovial, OHL y Sacyr miden sus ofertas de servicios en Madrid - CincoDías.com



A urbaser la CA de Madrid le debe algun que otro favor


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Una de las empresas de Acs "clece", viendo su pag con buen olfato sabreis donde esta metiendo la patita.


http://www.clece.es/


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Digamos que florentino ha conseguido bastante ventaja frente a sus competidores en determinadas concesiones
> 
> 
> ACS, FCC, Ferrovial, OHL y Sacyr miden sus ofertas de servicios en Madrid - CincoDías.com



A mí me han contado que hay un pliego lanzado para la limpieza de Madrid durante 8 años por un total de más de 500 y pico millones de euros. Parece que se licitó hace un mes y quedó desierto en precio. No es de extrañar que ante tamaño contrato, alguno se líe la manta a la cabeza y negocie el todo por el todo con la ayuda de las administraciones para que no se vuelva a quedar todo desierto.

Deben estar los asadores y los puticlubs hasta arriba en estos tiempos.


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una de las empresas de Acs "clece", viendo su pag con buen olfato sabreis donde esta metiendo la patita.
> 
> 
> Clece



Van a privatizar AENA, aunque eso estaba claro, yo creo que ya tardan en privatizar todo el entramado público, son más lentos que el caballo del malo y lo hacen, además, a su estilo de siempre, colegueo castuzil yo vendo lo público pero se lo doy a quien me de la gana, no a quien me haga la mejor oferta (no hay mejor oferta porque no hay subasta pública ni salida a bolsa para que muchos pillen un cacho).

A nuestros castuzos el libre mercado les da grima, aunque adopten poses de liberales.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Dic 2012)

Que nos caemos??? a no...

Aun tenemos que seguir subiendo hasta navidades, dicho.

Los 8000 del ibex se tienen que petar si o si, sino mucho cabezazo para nada.

Usa vuelve a la carrera por los maximos anuales, sino al tiempo.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Clece está en venta porque necesitan pasta en ACS y porque tiene un cierto volumen que puede merecer la pena. Es una compañía con muy poquito margen y muy bien posicionada en clientes de gran volumen (atractivo por mantenimiento de cartera). Pero Floro pedía mucho dinero y por eso no lo ha podido vender. De todas formas, Clece no creo que esté metido en un deal descomunal como el que sugiere Ponzi. Debe ir más el tema por el tema ese de Madrid.

Que alguien nos cuente más.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> jojojo... la próxima vez que vaya me fijaré a ver si hay... ) ) )



Era un Limited Edition :no: :XX:


BTW, comer eso es invitar al Pandoro de las gastroenteritis ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

No sé si hay suficiente papel y tinta para imprimir todo esto. 

Escuchando a Ángel en el Economía directa de ayer y analizando las cifras, ¿Cómo sigue la rueda girando y los inversores aún creen que van a recuperar sus inversiones en deuda pública que representan el 100-120% del PIB de países como Alemania o EEUU? Y la pregunta que me hago es ¿qué pasará cuando quienes "juegan" con esta deuda se retiren del juego? ¿Todo colapsará? ¿Los inversores perderán su dinero y los países en bancarrota no podrán pagar ya no a sus acreedores sino los servicios públicos que prestan?
¿Estaremos a salvo en la trinchera con The Governor Bertok? :: 

Visualizing The US Debt

[YOUTUBE]iTBODoBaCns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Clece está en venta porque necesitan pasta en ACS y porque tiene un cierto volumen que puede merecer la pena. Es una compañía con muy poquito margen y muy bien posicionada en clientes de gran volumen (atractivo por mantenimiento de cartera). Pero Floro pedía mucho dinero y por eso no lo ha podido vender. De todas formas, Clece no creo que esté metido en un deal descomunal como el que sugiere Ponzi. Debe ir más el tema por el tema ese de Madrid.
> 
> Que alguien nos cuente más.



Clece era solo un ejemplo de como a F.P le da igual el servicio, da a todo por igual. No se con que empresa esta gestionando las concesiones, muchos servicios que han llegado a mis oidos son fundamentalmente intensivos en mano de obra. A la velocidad que va da la impresion de estar jugando en otra liga.


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Van a privatizar AENA, aunque eso estaba claro, yo creo que ya tardan en privatizar todo el entramado público, son más lentos que el caballo del malo y lo hacen, además, a su estilo de siempre, colegueo castuzil yo vendo lo público pero se lo doy a quien me de la gana, no a quien me haga la mejor oferta (no hay mejor oferta porque no hay subasta pública ni salida a bolsa para que muchos pillen un cacho).
> 
> A nuestros castuzos el libre mercado les da grima, aunque adopten poses de liberales.



Una pregunta Mulder, lo de AENA es un sentimiento o un hecho confirmado?


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Yo creo que el SP desde donde está ahora hasta unos 20 pipos más arriba, está lleno de resistencias por todos los lados. Si lo superase, lo veo muy difícil porque yo ahora miraría más los cortos, sería un muy buen soporte para mayores aventuras.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

LDK o arregla esa vela en diario o se confirma que es bastante bajista con lo que me pulirá el stop en 0,86.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

Huele a guano


----------



## tonuel (6 Dic 2012)

quiero ver esos 3000... 8:


----------



## Mulder (6 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una pregunta Mulder, lo de AENA es un sentimiento o un hecho confirmado?



Es lo que he deducido de lo que se hablaba aquí, pero lo dejo como sentimiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> quiero ver esos 3000... 8:



Broteverdista!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El mercado está complicado. Realmente hay muy pocos valores que nos ofrezcan garantías en estos momentos, de ahí que lo más probable es que nos llevemos una buena torta si intentamos meter la patita, así que no te preocupes, habrá contextos más amables para la inversión en un futuro.



¿Qué te parece T5? Hoy ha superado máximos octubre 2011.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> quiero ver esos 3000... 8:



Lo los "subo a 2.300 ::


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Huele a guano



Qué bueno, R3v3. La verdad es que poco a poco hemos vuelto a recuperar la confianza, cuando hace sólo algunos meses la gente era incapaz de dejar abiertas las posiciones el fin de semana por miedo a una mandrilada.

La cosa está en que de momento todos estos detalles son indicios de que algo puede no ir bien, pero eso en el precio no se traduce en algo visible de forma inmediata, esto también hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué parece T5? Hoy ha superado máximos octubre 2011.



Voy. Ahora editaré. Ya.

Buen ojo:







Está muy bien a corto y a medio plazo. Esa línea que marco es el objetivo para los próximos meses, lo que es otro 10%, probablemente algo más, pero siempre voy a tiro seguro (dentro de la seguridad que admite el poder estar equivocado )

El problema es que por ahora es muy difícil plantear un stop. Lo ideal sería que recortara hasta los 4,60-4,50 para entrar, pero no tiene por qué hacerlo y de hecho lo más probable es que siga como mínimo hasta el objetivo del segundo impulso antes de purgar la subida.

Este valor irá a su puta bola independientemente de lo que haga el mercado, así que es un firme candidato a vigilar para disparar en cuanto presente un punto de salida admisible -ahora el stop queda demasiado lejos-.

PD: Como curiosidad, mirad como el guión se cumplió a la perfección, y de hecho las directrices que configuran la formación de vuelta ya estaban acotadas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-373.html#post5851570

En la mayoría de los casos no es necesario retocar un gráfico aunque no nos sea posible entender el por qué del comportamiento del precio.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2012)

Extraordinario el combate de Pacman-Márquez.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2012)

Gacelillas, CUIDADO en el culibex


----------



## ponzi (6 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Voy. Ahora editaré. Ya.
> 
> Buen ojo:
> 
> ...



Como ves Acs?


----------



## Claca (6 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves Acs?



Por ahora, muy mal no, lo siguiente. Nominada para el guanazo tonueliano.


----------



## bertok (6 Dic 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaanus

[YOUTUBE]He6DJatWIZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ferro1870 (6 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Extraordinario el combate de Pacman-Márquez.



Hola Janus, después de leer tus comentarios sobre las carboneras y ANR, me podrías dar tu opinión sobre Aci, las llevo con un dólar de ganancias y pensaba entrar para largo aunque no me importaría soltarlas para retomar las más abajo como con Apple. Muchas gracias por tus visiones de mercado como siempre y compartirlas con todos los que visitamos este foro.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por ahora, muy mal no, lo siguiente. Nominada para el guanazo tonueliano.



Financieramente no esta demasiado bien y no es un valor que me llame demasiado pero no se ni a donde va.


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Financieramente no esta demasiado bien y no es un valor que me llame demasiado pero no se ni a donde va.



Con lo que se ve en el gráfico, muy abajo


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Con lo que se ve en el gráfico, muy abajo



El problema es que respetando el canal bajista en el que está aún se puede ir 40 céntimos arriba. Ahora mismo la veo en tierra de nadie.


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El problema es que respetando el canal bajista en el que está aún se puede ir 40 céntimos arriba. Ahora mismo la veo en tierra de nadie.



Y hasta dos euros por arriba seguiría estando fatal. Francamente, le veo una torta de esas cercanas al 50% :|


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Con lo que se ve en el gráfico, muy abajo



Muchas gracias. Por cierto estaba revisando los cortos y en acciona el % ha descendido de forma significativa y viendo el grafico en pocos meses ha pasado de 30 a 53, como la ves? (esta me gusta mas que acs)


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Por cierto estaba revisando los cortos y en acciona el % ha descendido de forma significativa y viendo el grafico en pocos meses ha pasado de 30 a 53, como la ves? (esta me gusta mas que acs)



Ahora no puedo echarle una ojeada, lo dejo para el finde, que mañana creo que voy a estar extremadamente terminal. Si ves que me pajareo, recuérdamelo, con la confianza.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora no puedo echarle una ojeada, lo dejo para el finde, que mañana creo que voy a estar extremadamente terminal. Si ves que me pajareo, recuérdamelo, con la confianza.



Suelo pensarme mucho cualquier entrada así que no te preocupes no corre prisa  
Descansa


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2012)

Dicen que los niños y los borrachos no mienten, esperemos que sea verdad, porque soy un niño en un estado bastante lamentable, el análisis debería salir clavado:







Tiene una cosa buena y una cosa mala. La mala, que sigue dentro de la estructura bajista de medio plazo, ya muy cerca de la resistencia. La buena, el giro que realizó, que parece sólido. Ahora, por lo tanto, entrar es peligroso, pero si realmente el mercado está haciendo un techo para luego caer, es posible que ACCIONA aguante mucho mejor el tipo que el IBEX y simplemente descienda para realizar un pull, entonces sí podría plantearse una compra con el guión de romper definitivamente el canal bajista en la siguiente embestida.

Resumiendo, aunque a corto plazo sigue bien, por debajo de los 57,35 debemos esperar recortes. Si estos se producen, es cuestión de revisar cómo desciende hasta los soportes y ver si la caída no es muy pronunciada, en cuyo caso nos podríamos plantear entrar en el valor con los 64 euros de objetivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Claca borracho!
Ya no eres un muchacho!


Buenos días y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

VOSE

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/993977bc-98d4-4b30-bbf6-b0ee42dd606a/12.07.2012-09.09.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/993977bc-98d4-4b30-bbf6-b0ee42dd606a/12.07.2012-09.09.png" width="319" height="315" border="0" /></a>


----------



## FranR (7 Dic 2012)

Producción Industrial Húngara crece menos de lo esperado Por Forexpros. Notícia inquietante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Producción Industrial Húngara crece menos de lo esperado Por Forexpros. Notícia inquietante



LOLx190381031083801310813 que cabrón!!!!!!

Te has ganado una de gambas, di que paga el de los BMW......


----------



## sr.anus (7 Dic 2012)

otra sesion aburridisima, vuelvan a la cama no hay nada que ver.


----------



## tesorero (7 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> otra sesion aburridisima, vuelvan a la cama no hay nada que ver.



me aburro más en la cama.  Aquí se bichea algo y a ver que se cuece por algún lado. :bla:


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2012)

Señores, qué mala hostia... se me acaba de joder el plan para esta noche y todavía ni me he acostado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Señores, qué mala hostia... se me acaba de joder el plan para esta noche y todavía ni me he acostado.



Tira del guasá y busca otro _plán_


----------



## sr.anus (7 Dic 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> me aburro más en la cama.  Aquí se bichea algo y a ver que se cuece por algún lado. :bla:



Yo prefiero los churros y las porras, con chocolatito caliente. Solo estoy mosca por mis inditexes, compre mas a 98 para bajar el precio de las anteriores (lo se, : estoy esperando que suban algo mas para poder salir con dignidad en el pozo que me he metio yo solito. 

Pero por fin es viernes, donde estan esos youtubers con videos de victoria secrets :Baile:


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tira del guasá y busca otro _plán_



Debería, pero joder, ya me había hecho la idea y montado el finde, además pagaba ella la cena y se aprovechaba la proximidad de cierto momento del mes -que finalmente ha sido lo que nos ha fallado- para hacer uso de sus atributos una talla más grandes, que la tía sabe perfectamente lo que me gusta. Como soy un caballero simplemente la mandaré a la mierda, porque el miércoles se lo puse todo en bandeja y prefirió descansar para emplearse a fondo esta noche.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> *Yo prefiero los churros y las porras, con chocolatito caliente.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...







:XX: :XX:


----------



## Claca (7 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, hoy la luz se percibe especialmente molesta y la puta silla... qué incómoda.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX:



)))


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy la luz se percibe especialmente molesta y la puta silla... qué incómoda.











:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Producción Industrial Húngara crece menos de lo esperado Por Forexpros. Notícia inquietante




¿El canario en la mina...? ienso: ienso: ienso:


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Buenos días, vengo con ganas.



Miro la sesión de hoy y vaya puta mierda.

Me voy a desayunar.


----------



## tesorero (7 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Yo prefiero los churros y las porras, con chocolatito caliente. Solo estoy mosca por mis inditexes, compre mas a 98 para bajar el precio de las anteriores (lo se, : estoy esperando que suban algo mas para poder salir con dignidad en el pozo que me he metio yo solito.
> 
> Pero por fin es viernes, donde estan esos youtubers con videos de victoria secrets :Baile:



Inditex, cuidado que lleva tres velas pandoriles en diciembre y pienso que habría que respetarlas.

Secundo la moción por la victoria :baba:


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Debería, pero joder, ya me había hecho la idea y montado el finde, además pagaba ella la cena y se aprovechaba la proximidad de cierto momento del mes -que finalmente ha sido lo que nos ha fallado- para hacer uso de sus atributos una talla más grandes, que la tía sabe perfectamente lo que me gusta. Como soy un caballero simplemente la mandaré a la mierda, porque el miércoles se lo puse todo en bandeja y prefirió descansar para emplearse a fondo esta noche.



Hostias, este no es el Claca que conocíamos. ::


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

El video entero ::

[YOUTUBE]LKcjthw5Hcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hostias, este no es el Claca que conocíamos. ::



Es su reverso tenebroso :8: .......

Cuando se pone así, hasta invierte usando el AF..... Con eso lo digo todo.... ::


----------



## Mulder (7 Dic 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que se adelanta el viernes terminal, debe ser el puente...


----------



## tarrito (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Debería, pero joder, ya me había hecho la idea y montado el finde, además pagaba ella la cena y se aprovechaba la proximidad de cierto momento del mes -que finalmente ha sido lo que nos ha fallado- para hacer uso de sus atributos una talla más grandes, que la tía sabe perfectamente lo que me gusta. Como soy un caballero simplemente la mandaré a la mierda, porque el miércoles se lo puse todo en bandeja y prefirió descansar para emplearse a fondo esta noche.



este post sin fotos ... :no:

madre mía! les das unos días de puente a la chavalada y la que lían (en vez de repasar para exámenes) :ouch:

::


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> este post sin fotos ... :no:
> 
> madre mía! les das unos días de puente a la chavalada y la que lían (en vez de repasar para exámenes) :ouch:
> 
> ::



Démosle la bienvenida al otro lado. Cuidaremos de él.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Viernes terminal :S

[YOUTUBE]2A2eMC9PQEk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Voy a tener que dejar de visitar la bahía pirata.... 

[YOUTUBE]UNyhyzjYCks[/YOUTUBE]

Así no hay _folma _de hacer ná de provecho ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy a tener que dejar de visitar la bahía pirata....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]UNyhyzjYCks[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Así no hay _folma _de hacer ná de provecho ::



Tengo a varios colegas viciados a este juego, con MUY buenas opiniones además.

Ha estado de oferta en las rebajas de steam de la semana pasada, aunque lo espero más abajo para meterle un buen largo .

PD: le da usted a todos los vicios frikis, ¿no? Y... genial el final del 8º de the walking dead... Putada ahora de parón de invierno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Venga mariposones musicales, ahí os dejo esto:

[YOUTUBE]qaNB8xHorjQ[/YOUTUBE]

min 5:55 pelánganos como escarpias!!!!!


Vamooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Tengo a varios colegas viciados a este juego, con MUY buenas opiniones además.
> 
> Ha estado de oferta en las rebajas de steam de la semana pasada, aunque lo espero más abajo para meterle un buen largo .
> 
> PD: le da usted a todos los vicios frikis, ¿no? Y... *genial el final del 8º de the walking dead*... Putada ahora de parón de invierno.



psssssssss no diga nada que lo tengo downloading by the face. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Tengo a varios colegas viciados a este juego, con MUY buenas opiniones además.
> 
> Ha estado de oferta en las rebajas de steam de la semana pasada, aunque lo espero más abajo para meterle un buen largo .
> 
> PD: le da usted a todos los vicios frikis, ¿no? Y... genial el final del 8º de the walking dead... Putada ahora de parón de invierno.



A ese juego le eché sus horas en los años de insti


----------



## tarrito (7 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0HgZe3dUltk[/YOUTUBE]

qué le parece DON? 8:


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ese juego le eché sus horas en los años de insti



A mi se me escapó, pero este remake eventualmente lo jugaré.

Por cierto, ya es hora de ir cerrando las ordenes y demás que viene pandorum, ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]0HgZe3dUltk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> qué le parece DON? 8:



Esa la oí por primera vez en un cd (cuando los cedeses eran lo más, osea) que me trajeron de holanda.... que años!!!!


----------



## tarrito (7 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa la oí por primera vez en un cd (cuando los cedeses eran lo más, osea) que me trajeron de holanda.... que años!!!!



onvre! he sacado la artillería pesada a las primeras de turno (KO en el primer asalto) ... para qué andarse con tonterías 

y sí, el trance de Holanda/Bélgica, lo mejor de lo mejor :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Último post musical:

En aquella época, una de las canciones que nunca se me olvidarán será está. Ahhhhh divina giovenezza!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]GeU-80P8z8I[/YOUTUBE]

Y he encontrado este... Genial!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]DbCYsEMg09o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Extraordinario el combate de Pacman-Márquez.



Increible!, Muertoviviento ha thankeado. Mi opinión al respecto ha mejorado mucho. Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

A todo estó, le están dando un poquito de cera al culibex, ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Increible!, Muertoviviento ha thankeado. Mi opinión al respecto ha mejorado mucho. Gracias.



Janus pardillo, que no es el mismo....


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Hola Janus, después de leer tus comentarios sobre las carboneras y ANR, me podrías dar tu opinión sobre Aci, las llevo con un dólar de ganancias y pensaba entrar para largo aunque no me importaría soltarlas para retomar las más abajo como con Apple. Muchas gracias por tus visiones de mercado como siempre y compartirlas con todos los que visitamos este foro.



La vela de ayer no es buena. Yo pondría el stop en 6,8 y dejaría que Arch se lo currase si de verdad quiere subir. Así proteges parte de tus ganancias.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus pardillo, que no es el mismo....



WTF!!!, then, who is he/she/it?


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

He encontrado esto:

LDK Solar (NYSE: LDK)‘s stock had its “sell” rating reiterated by investment analysts at Argus in a note issued to investors on Thursday.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> WTF!!!, then, who is he/she/it?










Son dos cuentas diferentes. Eso seguro. ¿Que quien es?

a) El mismo mv. Lo descarto, por varias razones. Entre ellas este thankea y el otro no :fiufiu: . También distintas formas de expresarse.

b) Alguien que necesita que le hagan caso.

c) Alguno de vosotros


----------



## villares (7 Dic 2012)

Han visto esto?
Francia prohibir el "trading" de alta frecuencia en las operaciones de bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Dicen que los niños y los borrachos no mienten, esperemos que sea verdad, porque soy un niño en un estado bastante lamentable, el análisis debería salir clavado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias figura


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

villares dijo:


> Han visto esto?
> Francia prohibir el "trading" de alta frecuencia en las operaciones de bolsa - Cotizalia.com



Francia es la pieza mayor.

Alejaos porque va a salpicar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Francia es la pieza mayor.
> 
> Alejaos porque va a salpicar.



Ahí estaremos con la caña, chubasquero y botas :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

villares dijo:


> Han visto esto?
> Francia prohibir el "trading" de alta frecuencia en las operaciones de bolsa - Cotizalia.com



Típico de un comunista venido a más.

Tras noticias como el impuesto del +75% a ricos, amenazas a Arcelor y este tema ..... se le puede tachar de despota dictadorzuelo que va a lograr que en la siguientes elecciones gane Le Pen.

Al final va a tener razón ZijoPuta al respecto de que en poco tiempo España pasa a Francia.

Es tremenda la destrucción colectiva que puede lograr un solo tipo con decisiones erróneas y absolutistas.

Menos mal que esto no le afecta a la calidad del buen foie frances.


----------



## juanfer (7 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Típico de un comunista venido a más.
> 
> Tras noticias como el impuesto del +75% a ricos, amenazas a Arcelor y este tema ..... se le puede tachar de despota dictadorzuelo que va a lograr que en la siguientes elecciones gane Le Pen.
> 
> ...



Yo ya lo he dicho varias veces, Francia se va a cargar la UE y el euro. 

Francia no ha hecho ninguna reforma importante, los sindicatos alli tienen mucha fuerza y se va a armar gorda cualquier intento de cambio.

La UE podría contener un posible colapso de España e Italia, pero no de Francia.

Lo que esta pasando en Francia y en España, es que con los gravemenes tributarios tan altos que han puesto, los directivos y profesionales brillantes estan fugandose a otros paises donde no les crujan tanto, con lo que si se van los buenos aquí solo van a quedar la escoria. Esto no ha hecho más que empezar, pero al final sera un lastre para las empresas importantes.


----------



## villares (7 Dic 2012)

Permitanme que cree un poco de polemica...
No me interpreten mal... realmente me jode que la casta meta sus manazas en el mercado y entiendo los efectos colaterales de una medida de este tipo.

Pero le estoy dando vueltas y, en mi opinion, (corrijanme si me equivoco : una medida de este tipo jode principalmente a los leoncios con tecnologia punta.

Para las muchas gacelas que pastan en este foro, que compra una accion o similar y la venden cuando ha subido 3%....no seria una noticia "positiva"?? los movimientos serian mas limpios y se eliminarian muchos de los bandazos de algunos mercados? 

Si algun experto me puede dar su opinion lo agradeceria.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Dic 2012)

Ala pepinazo, y a por maximos usanos. El bobainas de carpatos llorando porque iban a salir malos datos de empleo en usa (sandy), taza y media por imbecil.

Que les aproveche señores, que esto tiene carrete (salvo catastrofe).

Por cierto ese dato tiene que estar cocinadisimo, ya que los informes de empleo semanales no han ido nada bien en noviembre.

Para todo lo demas... ponga un nigga como presidente.


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2012)

Mientras tanto... el POP... haciendo PLOFFF... 


Saludos


----------



## diosmercado (7 Dic 2012)

Y el ibex reacciona mejor a los datos de empleo yankis que a los propios españoles. Vamos de mal en peor.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

villares dijo:


> Permitanme que cree un poco de polemica...
> No me interpreten mal... realmente me jode que la casta meta sus manazas en el mercado y entiendo los efectos colaterales de una medida de este tipo.
> 
> Pero le estoy dando vueltas y, en mi opinion, (corrijanme si me equivoco : una medida de este tipo jode principalmente a los leoncios con tecnologia punta.
> ...



Hay algo que está por encima de los intereses individuales, y es la libertad colectiva. El HTF beneficia a TODOS porque da profundidad y liquidez al mercado. Simple y llanamente.

Lo que ocurre es que en general jode que otros con intelecto puedan ganar. Tomen esa noticia simplemente como una acción para coartar a terceros. Los gobiernos socialistas en general quieren la riqueza para ellos y sino para nadie.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Dic 2012)

Bueno. Yo he pillado unas técnicas a 34.65. Que dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

El Popu vuela amigos. Buen enganchón para gacelones y despistados.
Y no será que no se había hecho lo mismo ............ en Bankia.

Poco a poco van cayendo ..... les llegará a SAN y BBVA a poco que se compliquen sus operaciones allende los mares.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno. Yo he pillado unas técnicas a 34.65. Que dios nos pille confesados.



Por debajo de los 35,5 debería salir cual Sputnik.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

El carbón de Alpha no viene mal en el pre-market pero ojo que en ese periodo hay mucho fake y poco volumen.


----------



## villares (7 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por debajo de los 35,5 debería salir cual Sputnik.



Alguien sabe si han solucionado el tema de la licencia en Arabia?

Vozpópuli - Arabia Saudí no asume "ninguna responsabilidad" por la suspensión de la licencia de Técnicas Reunidas

El tema promete...

Por cierto, creo recordar que Langaro? comento algo de posibles nuevos contratos adjudicados a TR hace unos dias. :bla:

A lo mejor tiene usted suerte y lo anuncian la semana que viene ::


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Cuidado con las recomendaciones. En Cotizalia he visto que recomiendan Baidu. Ni con un palo.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

La Carta de la Bolsa - El crash que está por venir, y que destruirá la economía mundial


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Esto está mal, el number one es Bernie claramente porque tiene autonomía e impresora.

La revista Forbes ha hecho un ranking de las 20 personas más poderosas del mundo:
1. Barack Obama, presidente de los EE.UU. Edad 51 años.
2. Angela Merkel, canciller alemana. Edad 58 años.
3. Vladimir Putin, presidente de Rusia. Edad 60 años.
4. Bill Gates, fundación Bill & Melinda Gates. Edad 57 años.
5. Papa Benedicto XVI. Edad 85 años.
6. Ben Bernanke, presidente de la Reserva Federal de EE.UU. Edad 59 años.
7. Abdullah bin Abdulaziz al Saud. Rey de Araubia Saudita. Edad 88 años.
8. Mario Draghi, presidente del BCE. Edad 65 años.
9. Xi Jinping. secretario general del partido comunista chino. Edad 59 años.
10. David Cameron, primer ministro británico. Edad 46 años.
11. Carlos Slim, presidente de Carlos Slim Foundation. Edad 72 años.
12. Sonia Gandhi, presidente de India. Edad 66 años.
13. Li Keqiang, vice premier de China. Edad 57 años.
14. Francois Hollande. Presidente de Francia. Edad 58 años.
15. Warren Buffet, CEO de Berkshire Hathaway. Edad 82 años.
16. Michael Bloomberg. Alcande de Nueva York. Edad 70 años.
17. Michael T. Duke, CEO de Wal Mart. Edad 63 años.
18. Dilma Rouseff, presidenta de Brasil. Edad 65 años.
19. Manmohan Sing, primer ministro India. Edad 80 años.
20. Sergey Brin & Larry Page. Cofundadores de Google. Edad 39 años.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

LDK está cerca de perder su bastión de defensa.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Nokia tiene muchoooooooooooooooooo recorrido por delante.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Tengo en el radar a Advanced Micro. Esa MM50 y ese potencial gallardete .....


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Como ayer comente de refilon a acciona pondre uno de los discursos con mas sentido comun que he escuchado a Entrecanales (min 8).Es fundamental tener una perspectiva a largo plazo y no olvidarse que estamos asistiendo a un boom demografico mundial sin precedentes con unos recursos naturales limitados.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0rZeIS0fws&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## atlanterra (7 Dic 2012)

Necesito vuestro consejo sobre renta fija

Un familiar que sabe que he invertido alguna vez en bolsa me ha dejado ver su cartera de renta fija, y la verdad es todo bastante opaco.

P.ej: BANKIA SA 4.00 con vencimiento 28/02/14 (da miedo solo de leerlo...) ¿donde puedo obtener información en la web sobre estos bonos?

Por lo que me estoy informando, a poco que tengamos algo de inflación la renta fija a 10 años se puede ir al garete, ¿es cierto?

Helppp


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

En Prisa el bid side está poblándose mientras que el ask side está pelado. Pero no se cruzan operaciones así que el gozo en un pozo. Si viniera un arreón alcista sería muy a considerar tras el recorte del de hace unos días. Eso sería una señal bastante alcista de corto plazo. Pero mientras que no sea vea ese arreón, nada más que estar atentos y con el radar activado.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, ayer noche echaron en Discovery Max un muy buen documental sobre universos paralelos.


----------



## tonuel (7 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Necesito vuestro consejo sobre renta fija
> 
> Un familiar que sabe que he invertido alguna vez en bolsa me ha dejado ver su cartera de renta fija, y la verdad es todo bastante opaco.
> 
> ...





De google:


http://www.boerse-berlin.com/index.php/Bonds?isin=ES0413307028


de nada... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

LDK está salvando su particular match ball con dignidad. Es muy importante que supere los 0,95 en cierre diario y con volumen importante.

Ahora mismo está desplegando una muy buena vela en timeframe de horas con acompañamiento de volumen. Ya lleva un buen volumen y aún le queda más de media hora para cerrar la vela. Paso a paso.

En Prisa sigue habiendo un buen bid side.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Largo en Apple. Poco carga (60) y stop amplio.


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Dic 2012)

DAX


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Largo en Advanced Micro, stop ajustado bastante.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Como empuja la perra. *L*a *D*e *K*ilatones que tiene.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Janus:7844616 dijo:


> Largo en Advanced Micro, stop ajustado bastante.



Así me gusta, apoyando la causa


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Ando buscando un latigazo alcista que puede estar sugiriéndose en Advanced Micro. Está formando un posible buen gallardete. Está también atacando la MM50. Si sale mal me llevará unos euros. Creo que está en un momento de muy buen r/r.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Me puedo equivocar, y si lo hago lo pagaré con leuros porque esto largo, pero veo bien a Apple. Bastante bien y con un target viable hasta 640 dolares.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

Vamos a buscar cerrar el gap que tiene por ahí pendiente.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Dic 2012)

Ya estan los gringos como ayer, anteayer y el de mas alla. Petando la sesion europea y luego parriba.

Apple... no digo lo que opino de sus productos porque acarrearia mi baneo hasta de la Internet.

Otra de las que si o si van a terminar petando bien.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Vaya vista,acciona +4% y a contracorriente


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=ANA:SM


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ya estan los gringos como ayer, anteayer y el de mas alla. Petando la sesion europea y luego parriba.
> 
> Apple... no digo lo que opino de sus productos porque acarrearia mi baneo hasta de la Internet.
> 
> Otra de las que si o si van a terminar petando bien.



No es para tanto, hoy estan tranquilitos


----------



## diosmercado (7 Dic 2012)

Miren que idas de olla: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/372136-espana-de-sitio-economico.html

Por cierto el nigger metiendo baza con el abismo fiscal, leanlo esta aqui en el foro el hilo.


----------



## bertok (7 Dic 2012)

Popular ha perdido un 68% en Bolsa desde que anunci la ampliacin de capital | Economa | elmundo.es

Puta gentuza. Antes había 2.200 millones de acciones y ahora por encima de 8.400 millones de acciones.

Está capitalizando más que hace unas semanas.

Que asco de nivel.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

No sé si es el deseo o qué pero veo que LDK está fuerte, no cede y sigue entrando volumen aunque menos que a media tarde. Es muy importante que termine el día subiendo de 1 dolar.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Ahora puede ser el momento de Advanced Micro. Hace media hora lo intentó y ahora vuelve al ataque. Venga up!.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Ahí está, cantado y radiado en puto directo, como tiene que ser coño!!!!
A ver lo que dura.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Dic 2012)

Cada dia viendo esto me queda mas claro que usa se pule los maximos anuales antes de navidades. Que ritmo llevan los hijos de puta.

El lunes idem, mierda para europa y luego ellos otro tanto parriba.

No se, ya empieza a dar asco el asunto.

Hasta siempre coleguillas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Popular ha perdido un 68% en Bolsa desde que anunci la ampliacin de capital | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> Puta gentuza. Antes había 2.200 millones de acciones y ahora por encima de 8.400 millones de acciones.
> 
> ...



Y el de los comentarios:

_
[Entra con tu usuario para poder ver su perfil completo] IvanPM 07.dic.2012 | 18:48
#2

Supongo que los que compraron para hacer negocio rápido vendiendo enseguida serán los responsables de la caída. Eso se soluciona dificultando las operaciones puramente especulativas. Si solo se pudiera vender despues de seis meses de la compra, otro gallo cantaría._


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2012)

villares dijo:


> Permitanme que cree un poco de polemica...
> No me interpreten mal... realmente me jode que la casta meta sus manazas en el mercado y entiendo los efectos colaterales de una medida de este tipo.
> 
> Pero le estoy dando vueltas y, en mi opinion, (corrijanme si me equivoco : una medida de este tipo jode principalmente a los leoncios con tecnologia punta.
> ...



No soy experto, pero aún así le doy mi opinión, aunque sólo sea por decir que estoy vivo... tienen que hacer dinero sí o sí, si no es vía arbitraje será por otros métodos, si usted piensa nos van a dejar llevárnoslo crudo así por las buenas... lo siento, pero está soñando. ¿jode a los leoncios? Mmm, a alguno muy concreto podría ser... pero pienso que la medida tendría que abarcar a más que al CAC para que lo notaran...

Primero prohíbes cortos, luego el HTF, el arbitraje, los futuros sobre acciones, terminas prohibiendo directamente que instituciones calificadas o calificables como "hedge" (y sus prácticas) operen en tu mercado y al final, los que quedan engordan hasta reventar en un sell-off tamaño bíblico. ¿a largo plazo? No, nene, todos esos a los que has pretendido echar de tu mercado... están ahí... no se ha ido...


----------



## atman (7 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Clece está en venta porque necesitan pasta en ACS y porque tiene un cierto volumen que puede merecer la pena. Es una compañía con muy poquito margen y muy bien posicionada en clientes de gran volumen (atractivo por mantenimiento de cartera). Pero Floro pedía mucho dinero y por eso no lo ha podido vender. De todas formas, Clece no creo que esté metido en un deal descomunal como el que sugiere Ponzi. Debe ir más el tema por el tema ese de Madrid.
> 
> Que alguien nos cuente más.



Las empresas de limpieza son hipermercados tipo "hard discount" de carne. Desconozco los plazos de pago del hayuntamiento de Madrid ¿180d? Sobre un concurso de 520 millones, eso supone a la empresa unas necesidades de 260 millones a ver quien suelta la pasta cuando, si la cosa sale mal, no hay nada de donde agarrar.


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Acabo de probar una tablet de samsung de nueva generacion en el fnac (600 eu) y vaya ordago ha mandado microsoft con w8,da mil vueltas a apple y android.Es como tener un portatil y una tablet a la vez y sin ningun tipo de limitacion. Por cierto en aduanas algun listillo se quedo mi tablet menos mal que los de amazon me devolvieron el dinero asi que al final he optado por un netbook


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Se ejecutó el stop en la posi que quedaba en First. Al final un reward de 3 dolares por acción.

Ahora a buscar punto de entrada nuevamente si corrige.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Que bueno que LDK finalice la sesión en máximos y enchufando volumen. Buen tiro el que le han metido a las 21:53.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Al ProShares Vix le han aniquilado hoy.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Piratón, al final Advaced Micro no asaltó ni la MM50 ni los 2,44. El chart no da mucho margen para dejar pasar el tiempo. Lunes y martes debe resolverse la papeleta.

Tiene a favor el gallardete que está generando, la vela de hoy, el volumen de hoy, la evidente resistencia a caer (en cuanto baja le meten dinero para que deje de hacerlo, tiene a favor el MACD y el estocástico.

Es decir, que todo apunta a que subirá así que ahora es cuando es más importante estar protegidos al fake. Parece muy evidente así que el fake gana posibilidades.

Las Apple tienen que irse a por los 640 aprox.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

Vaya subidón que le han metido a Groupon por un simple rumor, de momento, acerca de una posible operación corporativa por parte de Google.


----------



## Janus (7 Dic 2012)

China's Solar Plans Are Insane - Business Insider


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

Os recomiendo un video de Alvaro Guzmán de Bestinver 

[YOUTUBE]64YMrFE8810[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## grillo35 (7 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de probar una tablet de samsung de nueva generacion en el fnac (600 eu) y vaya ordago ha mandado microsoft con w8,da mil vueltas a apple y android.Es como tener un portatil y una tablet a la vez y sin ningun tipo de limitacion. Por cierto en aduanas algun listillo se quedo mi tablet menos mal que los de amazon me devolvieron el dinero asi que al final he optado por un netbook



Porque no te has quedado la tablet de samsung? :


----------



## grillo35 (7 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, al final Advaced Micro no asaltó ni la MM50 ni los 2,44. El chart no da mucho margen para dejar pasar el tiempo. Lunes y martes debe resolverse la papeleta.
> 
> Tiene a favor el gallardete que está generando, la vela de hoy, el volumen de hoy, la evidente resistencia a caer (en cuanto baja le meten dinero para que deje de hacerlo, tiene a favor el MACD y el estocástico.
> 
> ...




Lo de apple es en modo ironic?? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (7 Dic 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Porque no te has quedado la tablet de samsung? :



Porque no me gusta ser el primero en comprar una tecnologia moderna, suelo esperar a que madure un poco.El netbook de asus no esta mal pero trasteandole un poco en algunas cosas le veo un poco lento yo no se si sera el w7 que pesa demasiado


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Dic 2012)

Jo, que tiempos aquellos en que el IBEX era un clon del dow, cuando iban juntos de la manita. Ellos en 13100 y nosotros boqueando por los 7800. Eso dice mucho de lo que ha pasado en España los ultimos años.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Estoy mirando el mercado continuo por capitalizacion y parece que hay cosas baratas.

Cotizacion de I. General de Madrid - Indice - resumen - Capitalizacion - elEconomista.es


A priori parece que tienen una capitalizacion baja

vueling
campofrio
pescanova
codere
almirall
farma

Aunque no me gusta el sector porque sus costes son elevados en el caso de vueling es sorprendente la caja que tienen habiendo ganado en el ultimo trimestre 50 mill estando en bolsa a 200 mill


VUELING AIRLINES SA (VLG:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

anda vaya joyita hay en el continuo

GRUPO CATALANA OCCIDENTE SA (GCO:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek


capitalizando 1400 mill el año pasado gano 200 mill y en caja tienen 700 mill


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Esta la acabo de ver en el video del instituto juan de mariana


SOTHEBY'S (BID:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Tiene buenos margenes y es un negocio dificilmente copiable asi que la voy a apuntar a mis posibles


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Otra del continuo que parece que no esta muy cara, unos 400 mill


VIDRALA SA (VID:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek

Tiene buenos margenes y el negocio presenta una rentabilidad aceptable


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Vidrala gana un 8,9% ms hasta septiembre tras mejorar sus ventas,Empresas, expansion.com


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Para mi ver a Bestinver hablar de iberdrola es todo un orgullo:rolleye:


1:12:30


[YOUTUBE]64YMrFE8810[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Os dejo otros dos videos bastante buenos

[YOUTUBE]UzRallwHYQ4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZbIrNTxy_qM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alimon (8 Dic 2012)

Me han dicho en otro hilo que es aquí donde se reunen los "ludopatas" del foro...............


Bromas aparte, aunque llevo un tiempo en el foro, y curioseando por encima este tipo de hilos, nunca me he atrevido a entrar en esto tan complicado de los activos, bolsa....... Por un lado por falta de tiempo, y sobre todo de conocimientos y liquidez.

Sin embargo, 2 de esos factores han cambiando (un poco), pero del del conocimiento no mucho.

He decidido empezar, muy suavement, en este mundillo, y venía a la búsqueda de consejos.

Voy a empezar entrando en un valor del MIB que conocereis, Gowex, bien en su ampliación de capital, bien en mercado.

En principio cuento con 10000€ para esta historía, de los que había pensado dedicar 6000 a gowex, y el resto pues para ir viendo.

Mis dudas,

-que broker aconsejais, teniendo en cuenta que voy a hacer muy pocas operaciones, al menos ahora (vamos que igual entro en gowex, y luego paso de todo 1 mes o no, veremos), por eso, el tema de custodía es importante que sea nulo o muy bajo.

-Tengo la posibilidad de hacerlo como persona física, o como persona jurídica. Que es mas aconsejable?

-Una vez realizado lo de gowex, que puedo ir leyendo o mirando, para, poco a poco y sin agobios, ir haciendo otras cosas, sin pretensiones y con calma, para ir aprendiendo.

-cualquier otra cosa que creais conveniente decir


Comentar por último, que a nadie le sobra el dinero evidentemente, pero que esos 10.000€ que planteo para esto no me dejarían en una situación peligrosa. en caso de ir muy mal el tema.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2012)

Bertok, otra señal:


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, otra señal:


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Acabo de ver una noticia donde el dueño de pescanova ha estado vendiendo paquetes significativos de acciones y uno de ellos cerca del minimo. Es una pena porque estaba pensando seriamente en entrar pero la prudencia manda.


http://www.elboletin.com/smartphone2/index.php?noticia=61461


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

Es un poco antiguo pero de qué mala hostia me ha puesto.

La receta es que sigan tragando para pagar una deuda ilegítima de sus politicastros que han trincado lo inexplicable vendiendo.

No tardaremos en ver a la población contratando bandas de sicarios para darles su merecido.

[YOUTUBE]jxwl2QPvbSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Lo de apple es en modo ironic?? ienso:



No, yo ando largo. Visualiza el chart en largo plazo y verás que debería previsiblemente formar un hombro de un techo tremendo.

Ese techo puede tener origen en que las ventajas de ser first mover ya remiten. Aparecen competidores con tecnología equiparable a un precio sensiblemente inferior. O dan un nuevo salto en innovación o se volverán mediocres. Es la historia de cualquier modelo de negocio.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para mi ver a Bestinver hablar de iberdrola es todo un orgullo:rolleye:
> 
> 
> 1:12:30
> ...



El video es una gozada. ¿conoces la composición de la cartera actual de Bestinver?

Gracias


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

Joder que comisiones más caras tienen en los fondos:

1,75% de Gestión anual
1,25% de Gestión Depositario


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El video es una gozada. ¿conoces la composición de la cartera actual de Bestinver?
> 
> Gracias



En la pagina viene pero donde viene con mas detalle es en las fichas de morningstar ya que puedes ver que han comprado y vendido.De lo mejorcito que tienen yo creo que es Bmw,exor,wolters,debenhams y schindler


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

Llevan muchos muchos años apostando decididamente por BMW y Schindler. Estos dos valores cumplen sus prerrogativas de inversión:
-Amplias barreras de entrada al negocio.
-Visión de mercado global.
-Bien de deuda.
-Buenas previsiones de free cash flow.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que comisiones más caras tienen en los fondos:
> 
> 1,75% de Gestión anual
> 1,25% de Gestión Depositario



Supongo que lo estas comparando con la compra individual de acciones. Intenta crear una cartera de 40 empresas tanto nacionales como internacionales ya veras lo feliz que haces a tu broker. Diversificar bien una cartera es mas dificil y caro de lo que a priori parece , yo creo que es una inversion de caracter conservador.


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Dic 2012)

El retraso en la solución al acantilado fiscal tendrá un doble efecto en el mercado americano: aumentará la volatilidad por los nervios ante un acuerdo que muchos dan por seguro y también acelerará las ventas de activos por motivos fiscales. Este año en USA se da la peculiaridad de que van a vender tanto ganadores como perdedores: los últimos como cada año para materializar minusvalías y los primeros para asegurarse un trato ventajoso de sus plusvalías ante la incertidumbre de 2013 y para cortar posibles mayores descuentos en la cotización. Es por ello que los valores "ganadores" están siendo los más castigados y el paradigma es AAPL.

Según pasan los días hacia final de año sin acuerdo la presión vendedora irá en aumento exponencialmente. En este punto la mano de dios se ha replegado al dow por su cualidad de buque insignia y así concentrar sus esfuerzos en mantener el mercado presentable.

Las señales rojas serán: proliferación de dividendos extraordinarios en USA, confirmación del "cruce de la muerte" en AAPL y aumento del ruido exterior para tapar un repunte de la volatilidad. 

Para todo lo demás: Génesis 3:3 "pero del fruto del árbol que está en medio del huerto dijo Dios: No comeréis de él, ni le tocaréis, para que no muráis."


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En la pagina viene pero donde viene con mas detalle es en las fichas de morningstar ya que puedes ver que han comprado y vendido.De lo mejorcito que tienen yo creo que es Bmw,exor,wolters,debenhams y schindler



Gracias, ya he escrutado su web y sus fichas.

Los tengo en mente para hacer cartera


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias, ya he escrutado su web y sus fichas.
> 
> Los tengo en mente para hacer cartera



De nada  Replicar su filosofia de inversion es bastante mas complicado de lo que a priori parece. Muchas compras las han realizado en minimos cuando todo el mundo era pesimista a mas no poder,la prueba mas evidente fue este verano con mapfre a 1,5 iberdrola a menos de 3 o bmw en 2009 a 14. Es muy dificil dejar las emociones al margen.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De nada  Replicar su filosofia de inversion es bastante mas complicado de lo que a priori parece. Muchas compras las han realizado en minimos cuando todo el mundo era pesimista a mas no poder,la prueba mas evidente fue este verano con mapfre a 1,5 iberdrola a menos de 3 o bmw en 2009 a 14. Es muy dificil dejar las emociones al margen, yo lo he sufrido en primera persona.



A esta gente le voy a confiar una parte de la cartera a largo plazo.

Llevo un tiempo pensando seriamente qué hacer con las forma de invertir porque lo que no voy a permitir es pagar casi el 50% de las plusvalías en concepto de mordida de los polivagos castuzos hdlgp.

Los fondos son una de las opciones pero nunca me ha gustado pagar comisiones por algo que sé hacer. Aquí la cuestión es que con estos tipos sabes que tienes una historia de éxito por detrás y la forma de rotar las carteras que tienen me gusta mucho.

Le he escuchado en el video que posiblemente cierren el acceso a los fondos quedando sólo disponibles para los actuales inversores.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A esta gente le voy a confiar una parte de la cartera a largo plazo.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo pensando seriamente qué hacer con las forma de invertir porque lo que no voy a permitir es pagar casi el 50% de las plusvalías en concepto de mordida de los polivagos castuzos hdlgp.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien lo habia pensado de hecho este verano contacte con ellos y me enviaron las fichas.Al final lo he ido dejando esperando que el mercado se desplomase y a lo tonto ya llevan un 15% este año. Lo de cerrar los fondos tiene su logica al menos los antiguos ya que cuanto mas dinero gestionan mas dificil es conseguir altas tasas de rentabilidad.Llegara un punto que por los activos que mueven terminaran dando un 8%-12% de rentabilidad media anual que no esta mal si vemos la diversificacion y calidad de su cartera pero el 15% o mas lo van a tener complicado. Pasara algo de tiempo hasta que los cierren, supongo que cuando lleguen a los 8000-12000 mill de activos.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tambien lo habia pensado de hecho este verano contacte con ellos y me enviaron las fichas.Al final lo he ido dejando esperando que el mercado se desplomase y a lo tonto ya llevan un 15% este año. Lo de cerrar los fondos tiene su logica al menos los antiguos ya que cuanto mas dinero gestionan mas dificil es conseguir altas tasas de rentabilidad.Llegara un punto que por los activos que mueven terminaran dando un 8%-12% de rentabilidad media anual que no esta mal si vemos la diversificacion y calidad de su cartera pero el 15% o mas lo van a tener complicado.



Por encima del 10% sostenido anual lo firmo ahora mismo ::


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tambien lo habia pensado de hecho este verano contacte con ellos y me enviaron las fichas.Al final lo he ido dejando esperando que el mercado se desplomase y a lo tonto ya llevan un 15% este año. Lo de cerrar los fondos tiene su logica al menos los antiguos ya que cuanto mas dinero gestionan mas dificil es conseguir altas tasas de rentabilidad.Llegara un punto que por los activos que mueven terminaran dando un 8%-12% de rentabilidad media anual que no esta mal si vemos la diversificacion y calidad de su cartera pero el 15% o mas lo van a tener complicado.



Si te fijas, en los diversos fondos tienen muchas veces las mismas acciones.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Dic 2012)

" Si us plau" de que fondo hablan.

Yo esrtoy pensando en abrir cuenta en saxo bank y explorar bonos y fondos

Les paso la información que tengo 

Su cuenta no contiene costes de mantenimiento por lo tanto usted estará exento de los siguientes cargos:

· Mantenimiento de Cuenta
· Custodia de las acciones
· Gestión de los dividendos
· Depósitos y Retiros
· Servicio y asistencia personalizada en Español
· Servicio técnico
· Traslado de su portafolio a su cuenta de Saxo Bank
· Herramientas de Estrategia

Si les interesa les paso mas por mensaje


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> " Si us plau" de que fondo hablan.
> 
> Yo esrtoy pensando en abrir cuenta en saxo bank y explorar bonos y fondos
> 
> ...



Bestinver.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El retraso en la solución al acantilado fiscal tendrá un doble efecto en el mercado americano: aumentará la volatilidad por los nervios ante un acuerdo que muchos dan por seguro y también acelerará las ventas de activos por motivos fiscales. Este año en USA se da la peculiaridad de que van a vender tanto ganadores como perdedores: los últimos como cada año para materializar minusvalías y los primeros para asegurarse un trato ventajoso de sus plusvalías ante la incertidumbre de 2013 y para cortar posibles mayores descuentos en la cotización. Es por ello que los valores "ganadores" están siendo los más castigados y el paradigma es AAPL.
> 
> Según pasan los días hacia final de año sin acuerdo la presión vendedora irá en aumento exponencialmente. En este punto la mano de dios se ha replegado al dow por su cualidad de buque insignia y así concentrar sus esfuerzos en mantener el mercado presentable.
> 
> ...



Nada baja de repente ni sube de repente. Necesitan tiempo para que haya cambio de bando de las grandes cantidades de dinero. En eso puede estar Apple y necesitarán nuevos fakes para que los pardillos se sumen al alza. Pienso que lo subirán con alegría para hacer el rollover de inversores (tontos x listos).

De momento, no se atisba nada de volatilidad y muestra de ello es el ProShares VIX Short Term que está en mínimos históricos. Es un activo mucho más nervioso que el VIX y suele moverse "por adelantado" así que en mi modesta opinión, ahí es donde se vería la señal de cambio de tercios. Cuando este valor suba, va a ser de aupa y ahí estaremos con la cuchara. Ya saben, solares + carbón + volatilidad. El tridente del triunfo sabiendo entrar y salir.

En el mundo biotech hay miles de oportunidades porque allí es donde más se cotizan las expectativas (negocios no conocidos y todos basados en la ilusión de eventos de fuerte crecimiento por venir). Pero no me atrevo a recomendar muchas de ellas en este hilo porque ahí hay que saber muy bien lo que se tiene entre las manos.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por encima del 10% sostenido anual lo firmo ahora mismo ::



Y yo tambien







bertok dijo:


> Si te fijas, en los diversos fondos tienen muchas veces las mismas acciones.



El cliente medio de Bestinver suele ser dentro de lo volatil que es la rv bastante conservador. Encontrar empresas donde invertir 5000-6000 mill en empresas solidas,baratas y que no den sorpresas no es tarea facil, el mercado en ese aspecto esta muy limitado.De todas fijate porque fondos tienen pocos lo que utilizan son mezclas para crear carteras o planes de pensiones.


----------



## grillo35 (8 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo tambien lo habia pensado de hecho este verano contacte con ellos y me enviaron las fichas.Al final lo he ido dejando esperando que el mercado se desplomase y a lo tonto ya llevan un 15% este año. Lo de cerrar los fondos tiene su logica al menos los antiguos ya que cuanto mas dinero gestionan mas dificil es conseguir altas tasas de rentabilidad.Llegara un punto que por los activos que mueven terminaran dando un 8%-12% de rentabilidad media anual que no esta mal si vemos la diversificacion y calidad de su cartera pero el 15% o mas lo van a tener complicado. Pasara algo de tiempo hasta que los cierren, supongo que cuando lleguen a los 8000-12000 mill de activos.





Pues precisamente este no esta suendo uno de sus mejores años, ya que andan ligeramente por detras de los indices de referencia y bastante rezagados con los mejores de la categoria.

Bestinver ha tenido su epoca de gloria en la ultima decada batiendo claramente a los indices pero eso dificilmente de va a repetir. De hecho ellos mismos lo comentaron en la ultima reunion de clientes....

Ya hay muchos estudios que demuestran claramente que los mejores gestores de los ultimos 3-5-10 años nunca son los mejores de los siguientes periordos...

Por eso mismo el propio warren buffet aconseja fondos indexados para el grueso de la cartera de todo inversor...


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De nada  Replicar su filosofia de inversion es bastante mas complicado de lo que a priori parece. *Muchas compras las han realizado en minimos cuando todo el mundo era pesimista a mas no poder*,la prueba mas evidente fue este verano con mapfre a 1,5 iberdrola a menos de 3 o bmw en 2009 a 14. Es muy dificil dejar las emociones al margen.



Es que ese es el truco cuando uno está fuera del trading minutero. Comprar cuando va a subir. En el miedo está la vuelta de mercado y la huida de los cobardes. El miedo cuesta dinero y la valentía + paciencia genera riqueza. Parece fácil pero va contra la forma de pensar del ser humano y más del españolito.

Por eso, este es un negocio en el que hay muchos (es fácil de entender) y solo pocos ganan más o menos de forma recurrente gracias entre otros a una gestión efectiva del riesgo.

Alguien se cree que el carbón no va a x4 a años vista?. Hay múltiples fuentes de prestigio que hablan de que el precio del gas de va a duplicar más adelante y eso es balsámico para las carboneras porque sus clientes naturales (eléctricas) utilizarán el carbón más que sus ciclos combinados.

Alguien se cree que Gamesa no va a volver por encima de 8 euros por acción?. No es un tema de fe es un tema de flujos de dinero. Los grandes salieron ante el bache de negocio para no replicar en un valor que iba a abandonar el IBEX35. Esos mismos son los que lo tirarán hacia arriba y si no será Iberdrola. No olviden que ambos son vascos y lo considerar un tema de orgullo territorial.

Alguien se cree que las solares no van a xN?. Es cuestión de tiempo, ya lo verán y recordarán ciertos post. Yo los tendré en mente.

Alguien se cree que Apple va a subir hasta el infinito?. Su modelo caducará como lo hizo la industria de la electrónica de consumo, como lo hicieron muchos fabricantes de coches, como lo hicieron las empresas de ferrocarriles ...... Recuerden que no hace muchos años había empresas como AMD, Applied Materials, Intel, ..... que parecían que iban a comerse el mundo porque muchos ingenuos creían que sus beneficios iban estar también sometidos a la ley de Moore.

Alguien se cree que empresas como Basic Energy Services no van a multiplicar x4?. Están en el momento ideal y en el negocio ideal. La tendencia a la autosuficiencia energética usana en su propio territorio va a generar un montón de negocio para este tipo de empresas.

Alguien todavía duda de por qué Buffet entró fuerte hace unos años en el mundo del transporte ferroviario de mercancías en territorio usano?. Pues está claro, el país va a dedicarse a explotar sus recursos naturales y éstos hay que transportarlos.

Alguien duda de que ........

Está claro, my friend. Muchos comenzarán a invertir ahora en lo que está de moda .... justo en el momento en el que estará a punto de dejar de estar de moda. Es bueno que muchos comiencen a meter su pasta en Inditex, cara de cohones y en pico de los picos. Mientras que los periódicos se llenan de portadas sobre estos valores en pico, podremos ir haciendo cartera en lo detestado a precios de risa. Con tiempo y alegría, podremos ir haciendo caja en unos años cuando al estar de moda ..... se lo podamos vender a los de siempre, los últimos en llegar.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Pues precisamente este no esta suendo uno de sus mejores años, ya que andan ligeramente por detras de los indices de referencia y bastante rezagados con los mejores de la categoria.
> 
> Bestinver ha tenido su epoca de gloria en la ultima decada batiendo claramente a los indices pero eso dificilmente de va a repetir. De hecho ellos mismos lo comentaron en la ultima reunion de clientes....
> 
> ...



Es muy dificil que vuelvan a conseguir los mismos logros del pasado mas que nada por volumen de activos. No todos los dias ves bmw a 14. En sus origenes conseguian rentabilidades de hasta el 30%-40% imaginate eso con 6000 mill,pues es casi imposible. Lo que si tienen es una cartera muy buena preparada ante cualquier contratiempo de europa o usa.


----------



## juanfer (8 Dic 2012)

¿como tributan las plusvis de los fondos?


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Como cuidan al cliente en la Fnac.He cambiado el netbook y no me han puesto ni una pega.Por cierto hablando de competitividad, resulta que ahora fabricamos tablets mejor que los chinos:


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

Voy al Burger King con la familia. Prometo a la vuelta hablar de porno duro: hablaremos de Prisa y por qué ahí se puede ganar mucho dinero.


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy al Burger King con la familia. Prometo a la vuelta hablar de porno duro: hablaremos de Prisa y por qué ahí se puede ganar mucho dinero.



Creia que Cebrian habia declarado la guerra a media empresa,la gente no esta muy contenta con el.No se igual se me escapa algo


----------



## atman (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy al Burger King con la familia. Prometo a la vuelta hablar de porno duro: hablaremos de Prisa y por qué ahí se puede ganar mucho dinero.



Tenga cuidado, que igual le acaban cobrando 300 euros para compensar la pérdida de clientes y si se queja todavía alguno vendrá a decir que es culpa de usted por ir allí... ::

Pequeña diferencia, claro. En el burriking sí que tienen todos los precios a la vista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy al Burger King con la familia. Prometo a la vuelta hablar de porno duro: hablaremos de Prisa y por qué ahí se puede ganar mucho dinero.



Yo tambien voy a dar una vuelta y luego espero ver un combate duro-duro-duro....

*Pacquiao vs Márquez IV*

El porno para Claca, que no sabemos si tiene plan para esta noche :XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo tambien voy a dar una vuelta y luego espero ver un combate duro-duro-duro....
> 
> *Pacquiao vs Márquez IV*
> 
> El porno para Claca, que no sabemos si tiene plan para esta noche :XX::XX:



¿quién va ganando?


----------



## alimon (8 Dic 2012)

Creo que ayer puse este post a malas horas, no sabía que dormíais y eso. Lo vuelvo a poner, a ver si no pasa desapercibido esta vez:




""""
Me han dicho en otro hilo que es aquí donde se reunen los "ludopatas" del foro...............


Bromas aparte, aunque llevo un tiempo en el foro, y curioseando por encima este tipo de hilos, nunca me he atrevido a entrar en esto tan complicado de los activos, bolsa....... Por un lado por falta de tiempo, y sobre todo de conocimientos y liquidez.

Sin embargo, 2 de esos factores han cambiando (un poco), pero del del conocimiento no mucho.

He decidido empezar, muy suavement, en este mundillo, y venía a la búsqueda de consejos.

Voy a empezar entrando en un valor del MIB que conocereis, Gowex, bien en su ampliación de capital, bien en mercado.

En principio cuento con 10000€ para esta historía, de los que había pensado dedicar 6000 a gowex, y el resto pues para ir viendo.

Mis dudas,

-que broker aconsejais, teniendo en cuenta que voy a hacer muy pocas operaciones, al menos ahora (vamos que igual entro en gowex, y luego paso de todo 1 mes o no, veremos), por eso, el tema de custodía es importante que sea nulo o muy bajo.

-Tengo la posibilidad de hacerlo como persona física, o como persona jurídica. Que es mas aconsejable?

-Una vez realizado lo de gowex, que puedo ir leyendo o mirando, para, poco a poco y sin agobios, ir haciendo otras cosas, sin pretensiones y con calma, para ir aprendiendo.

-cualquier otra cosa que creais conveniente decir


Comentar por último, que a nadie le sobra el dinero evidentemente, pero que esos 10.000€ que planteo para esto no me dejarían en una situación peligrosa. en caso de ir muy mal el tema.

"""""""""""


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Dic 2012)

alimon dijo:


> Creo que ayer puse este post a malas horas, no sabía que dormíais y eso. Lo vuelvo a poner, a ver si no pasa desapercibido esta vez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo siento, yo no le puedo ayudar, soy ludopata amateur. A ver si los profesionales del foro le dicen algo...

Bienvenido.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que ese es el truco cuando uno está fuera del trading minutero. Comprar cuando va a subir. En el miedo está la vuelta de mercado y la huida de los cobardes.* El miedo cuesta dinero y la valentía + paciencia genera riqueza.* Parece fácil pero va contra la forma de pensar del ser humano y más del españolito.
> 
> Por eso, este es un negocio en el que hay muchos (es fácil de entender) y solo pocos ganan más o menos de forma recurrente gracias entre otros a una gestión efectiva del riesgo.
> 
> ...



sabias palabras, a mí este verano me ha costado mucho dinero ....... no he superado el miedo de mis primeros 6 meses el año pasado cuando comenzé 

¿algún consejo foreros?


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Dic 2012)

alimon dijo:


> Creo que ayer puse este post a malas horas, no sabía que dormíais y eso. Lo vuelvo a poner, a ver si no pasa desapercibido esta vez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya con cuidado

Como broker yo tengo Bankinter y estoy a gusto

Como ludopata aficionada le recomiendo que diversifique mas, el 60% al mismo caballo y novato puede hacerle sufrir mucho

Espere a que se pase el fiscal clic o como se llame, no son buenos momentos para pillar la ola


Ah y sea bienvenido 

Pd ¿Trae gato? En este hilo es obligatorio


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Voy al Burger King con la familia. Prometo a la vuelta hablar de porno duro: hablaremos de Prisa y por qué ahí se puede ganar mucho dinero.




La empresa capitaliza 173M y tiene una deuda de M. Ahí radica la gran oportunidad de inversión si llegara el caso. Llegará?, apuesto que sí. Ese apalancamiento es magnífico si ocurriera algún evento .... que va a ocurrir.

Tiene cuatro áreas de negocio:

-Educación y Publicidad.
-Prensa.
-Radio.
-Audiovisual.

El grupo viene de tener una época dorada en la que tanto prensa (El País a la cabeza) y Radio (Ser a la cabeza) eran una auténtica máquina de generar un gran margen comercial así como una impresionante caja libre (ïmaginen, cobran el periódico en el día y pagan a proveedores a muchos meses vista). Esos excedentes los meten en nuevos negocios aprovechando su gran influencia en el panorama político imperante en España. Ahí es cuando consiguen primero Digital + y Cuatro después (éste último un auténtico pelotazo a la vista de lo que les costó que fue cero coma).

Como todo gran grupo familiar, les llega un momento importante y es que se creen Dios y comienzan a hacer el indio (al margen de que no hay relevo generacional porque nadie como Don Jesús para extorsionar "figurativamente" a políticos de uno y otro lado) y se meten en donde no debían: comprar una participación adicional de Sogecable cuando no les da más poder y pagar una barbaridad por los derechos del fútbol. Donde está Florentino implicado, hay ruina asegurada. De esto se acuerdan mucho en Prisa.

Rápidamente comienza a temblar todo el grupo, tan prestigioso se creían ellos antaño. Y rápidamente se pone encima de la mesa que quienes lideran el gobierno corporativo no son gestores ni empresarios, son "conseguidores". El mundo es muy competitivo y ya no es tan fácil aquel "hágase" tan español durante la transición. De repente, llega también el argamedón, el nuevo mundo digital inrumpe y pone en cuestión el papel y la publicidad. Justo en la línea de flotación, en dónde ganaban dinero a espuertas.

Se puede ver muy claramente en sus resultados. El negocio editorial sigue tirando fuerte (Editorial Santillana es una bestia y vale mucho dinero. En 2010 era el grupo editorial con mayor margen porcentual del mundo en comparables como Pearson, Lagardere ....) y la TV sigue comportándose bien. Pero el negocio de publicidad, periódicos+revistas y producción audiovisual cae a doble dígito. Ni siquiera Santillana (para que se hagan una idea su filial en Brasil es de un tamaño descomunal, comparable a un key player en España como el grupo del ínclito Lara) puede compensar. El negocio editorial va bien porque en Latinoamérica va como un tiro pero en España sufre y mucho. Y eso que tiene el respaldo del gobierno para cobrar por libros y demás lo que realmente les viene en gana. Por lo menos, ya no van a tener más pérdidas por sus sonados litigios con ONO. Ya han llegado a un acuerdo y al menos ese frente lo tienen cerrado.


En todo este lío en el que encuentra, llegan unos nuevos accionistas que apuestan por el desarrollo del negocio digital pero a día de hoy sigue siendo un negocio muy pequeño cuyos ingresos no superan un 6% del Ingreso del Grupo. Están creciendo pero no van a llegar a tiempo para salvar nada. Porque el negocio es INSALVABLE. Ya está Janus metiendo caña. Pues no, es más sencillo; no generan ebit suficiente para pagar una deuda descomunal, en concreto de 3.370 millones. Casi ná que dirían los terratenientes andaluces.

Entonces, ¿dónde está el negocio?. Precisamente en que no generan beneficio recurrente (y cada vez menos porque año a año está bajando) para pagar esa deuda =====>>>>>> está obligados a vender sus joyas que no son otras que la televisión (Digital y participación en Telecinco, por cierto muy devaluada) y Grupo Santillana. No hay otra opción si no se hace una ampliación brutal con aportación dineraria que va a ser que no porque el fondo del negocio no va bien. Ya no tienen a Ser y El País tirando para generar mucho margen y mucha caja. Al revés, se convertirán en deficitarias.

El grupo está gobernado por financieros. A saber:
Tienen mayoría de capital dos fondos norteamericanos que han venido a hacer pasta, no a politiquear.
Tienen en el accionariado a Telefónica con Cesar Alierta al frente. Su único objetivo es el canal de desarrollo audiovisual de pago.
Tienen en el accionariado a Carlos Slim que precisamente no ha metido el dinero aquí para perderlo.
Tienen al frente del negocio (no se engañen, Cebrián está en los minutos de la basura ya que su tiempo se acabó pero se está llevando el dinero crudo crudo) a Abril Martorell que es un financiero "fiera".

Todos estos actores están a salvar la pasta de quienes lo han puesto y son los que van a ejecutar el grupo al completo. Ya no hay cabida a sentimentalismos de ningún tipo. Los dos usanos han puesto pasta para llevarse 1,X por la pasta que han invertido.

Tengo bastante información desde dentro y eso no tira. No hay tiempo porque las deudas apremian. Viven contínuamente bajo la espada de damocles de la refinanciación porque son buenos sabedores de que no pueden pagarla sin rollover. ¿o por qué se piensan ustedes que vales 0,28 euros por acción o 173M que viene a ser lo que cuesta un huerto solar de buen tamaño?. Así están, jodidos pero sabedores de cual es su trabajo: exprimir el retorno para el accionista. 

En todo esto, va a llegar el momento en el que vendan algo y automáticamente la acción en bolsa multiplicará su valor porque a día de hoy tiene activos suficientes para pagar la deuda (sí, esa que el beneficio recurrente no es capaz de pagar). Esas ventas venideras eliminarán el miedo a quiebra actual que reconoce el mercado más o menos .... pero también vendrá a reconocer que el grupo volverá a ser una empresa pyme de periódicos y ondas. Ya saben, la tele y los libros hay que venderlos para evitar que se lleve todo por delante. Estén preparados para el despiece de los financieros, han puesto pasta y vienen a pedir su retorno.

Por qué va a subir en bolsa y mucho?. Pues muy sencillo, porque esos inversores financieros no han puesto dinero vía deuda si no que han entrado en el accionariado así que tendrán que llevarse su dinero vía incremento del precio de acción. Que nadie crea que Alierta, Franklin and cia, Slim .... van a perder dinero. *Coño!!!!, esta gente es lista e importante. No son advenedizos al estilo Portillo, Sanahuja, Rivero, Martín .....*

*Vamos a mojarnos, lo veremos por encima de 90 céntimos lo cual supone que 20.000 títulos hoy supondría ganarse 12.000 euros en un futuro ¿?.* Ya verán lo que tardan los tabernarios burbujiles en decir "Janus, no digas esas cosas que la gente te hace caso ..... bla, bla, bla, bla". Cada uno es responsable de sus acciones y beneficios/plusvalías. Que yo sepa aún nadie me ha llamado para pedirme dinero a cuenta de sus minusvalías ni para pedirme la cuenta bancaria para ingresar parte de sus plusvalías. Espero que siga siendo así. 

Esto está visto para sentencia. Cualquier día arranca la sesión de cotización con hecho relevante y fogonazo al canto.

P.D: No apto para incautos o confiados. El dinero no se fía ni se confía a nadie.


----------



## bertok (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La empresa capitaliza 173M y tiene una deuda de M. Ahí radica la gran oportunidad de inversión si llegara el caso. Llegará?, apuesto que sí. Ese apalancamiento es magnífico si ocurriera algún evento .... que va a ocurrir.



Huye insensato y deja de hacer el gilipollas ::

No aprenderás nunca con PRISA.


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

Vengo de liarla en otro hilo, a ver cómo acaba el tema. Me banean fijo pero ya he conocido el avatar de varios subnormales que solo pretenden amargar la existencia del resto.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/372384-son-insaciables-no-limite-17.html


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La empresa capitaliza 173M y tiene una deuda de M. Ahí radica la gran oportunidad de inversión si llegara el caso. Llegará?, apuesto que sí. Ese apalancamiento es magnífico si ocurriera algún evento .... que va a ocurrir.
> 
> Tiene cuatro áreas de negocio:
> 
> ...



PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES-A (PRS:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Por lo visto el ultimo trimestre han reducido la deuda aunque sigue siendo muy elevada, 2800 mill. Tambien han conseguido mejorar el beneficio operativo aunque aun asi siendo insuficiente.Prisa no es una empresa que me guste demasiado pero si que es verdad que aunque solo sea por Santillana vale mas.

Por cierto alguien sabe como instalar el play store de google en las tablets?


----------



## alimon (8 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vaya con cuidado
> 
> Como broker yo tengo Bankinter y estoy a gusto
> 
> ...




Gracias, con mucha cautela me lo tomaré.

En principio lo de gowex es para ir largo, la empresa llevo siguiendola un par de años por otro tema, y tiene un plan de negocio muy decente. Aparte su precio objetivo lo han subido a 15. (la ampliación está a 11,60)

En mi opinión, la cotización del valor está contenida (o controlada) ahora mismo por la ampliación, para que no se desvíe demasiado de la misma. Estimo que a partir del 17 de diciembre, el valor continuará su escalada alcista, y al menos hasta finales de enero, cuando se sabrá definitivamente si acaba cotizando el wall street. De hacerlo, opino que el valor subirá, aunque más contenidamente ya. 

Claro que existe el riesgo de que la ampliación le siente mal, y el mercado estime que vale demasiado, después de la misma. Es un riesgo, pero su PER, y sus resultados de 2012 hasta la fecha, creo que justifican sobradamente la necesidad de ampliación. La cual se hace para ampliar inversiones, no para pagar deudas.

El gato se me murió hace años, y el que lo sustituyó se suicidó tirándose por la ventana, supongo que al ver el panorama. Lo dice usted por lo de salir escaldado? :XX:


----------



## ponzi (8 Dic 2012)

La explicacion de la deuda de pescanova


Pescanova - Innovación en la Industria Alimentaria - YouTube


vamos que se paaron invirtiendo hace dos años


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vengo de liarla en otro hilo, a ver cómo acaba el tema. Me banean fijo pero ya he conocido el avatar de varios subnormales que solo pretenden amargar la existencia del
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (8 Dic 2012)

En MARCA TV, en la madrugada de este sábado al domingo (2:00 horas), podrás ver la cuarta pelea entre Pacquiao y Márquez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Dic 2012)

Gensanta que panzá de carne.

Lot o'wine too

Ni puta idea de gowex, pero me parece arriesgado meter 60% de algo que si sale mal puede ser preocupante en un chicharillo.


Respect christmas!


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo..... Contenta con babkinter? 

A mi hoy casi me da algo.... En lo que va de año me han cobrado 215 euros de comisiones de custodia. Más las comisiones de compra venta. 

Me consuela que el año ha sido muy bueno y que en otro banco habría pagado más por comisiones compra venta.. Aun así jode y hablaré con la directora de mi sucursal por si se puede hacer algo. 


Janus eres un troyaco, jajaaj... Específica que es en calle estafeta de alcobendas y no Madrid que más de uno se pierde.. En esa zona es normal ese precio... Dudo que aspen sea más caro.... Y el servicio es infinito mente mejor... Sobre el experimento no hacia falta.... El que lleve algo de tiempo por aquí sabe los grupos que hay.. Hoy me he acordado de tu post..... Estoy en baqueira y en un restaurante hemos pedido unas albóndigas de entrada..... Ocho euros.... Ok... Se desmarcan y nos ponen una cazuela con dos albóndigas.... Se habrán equivocado y nos han puesto tapa.. Yo calentito dispuesto a liarla en caso de que me cobrasen los ocho euros... Efectivamente... Nos los cobran... Por suerte hablando se entiende la gente y nos lo han cobrado a precio de tapa. 

Ponzi en los Android que he tenido la Apple store viene por defecto con el aparato.... Si no te viene.... El store no deja de ser una app más.... Meteré en Google y ahí podrás bajarla. 

A descansar que mañana hay casi 700km por delante... Saludos


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ajetreo..... Contenta con babkinter?
> 
> A mi hoy casi me da algo.... En lo que va de año me han cobrado 215 euros de comisiones de custodia. Más las comisiones de compra venta.
> 
> ...




Las tablets las dejan con otro market que no es el de google y este le dejan capado.He visto que por internet hay gente que trasteando no se como el root al final consiguen instalarlo. Tambien tengo que hacerme con un teclado porque es incomodisimo escribir con esto


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Dic 2012)

Italy PM Monti says he will resign when budget passed | Reuters


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ajetreo..... Contenta con babkinter?
> 
> A mi hoy casi me da algo.... En lo que va de año me han cobrado 215 euros de comisiones de custodia. Más las comisiones de compra venta.
> 
> ...



Si, eso jode por eso estoy mirando saxo bank, 

Pero para este "pipiolo" ( sin maldad solo como novato que se declara) puede servirle, a mi me ha sidi util para empezar.

Al menos ¿Estaba buena la tapita?


----------



## paulistano (9 Dic 2012)

Ponzi si metes en Google "Google play store" ya te viene un enlace directo a descargar la.... Que este capado me parece rarisimo.... Antes de trastear con roots y roms mira lo bien porque no se si limitan la garantía. 

Raro que u otra dispositivo Android que es de Google tenga la tienda de Google capada. 

Buenas noches


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe como instalar el play store de google en las tablets?



Si su versión Android es inferior a la 2.2 deberá conformarse con el Market.


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ponzi si metes en Google "Google play store" ya te viene un enlace directo a descargar la.... Que este capado me parece rarisimo.... Antes de trastear con roots y roms mira lo bien porque no se si limitan la garantía.
> 
> Raro que u otra dispositivo Android que es de Google tenga la tienda de Google capada.
> 
> Buenas noches



No se el motivo pero por lo visto es algo bastante comun,igual es que los de google estan pidiendo canones o algo que los fabricantes se niegan a pagar pero todas las que he visto menos las de samsung y asus estan capadas


Instalar Google Play en Wolder miTAB SUNSET | ChOi Geek

De todas formas el market al margen de google es bastante completo


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si su versión Android es inferior a la 2.2 deberá conformarse con el Market.



Tengo la version 4.0.4


----------



## sr.anus (9 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ajetreo..... Contenta con babkinter?
> 
> A mi hoy casi me da algo.... En lo que va de año me han cobrado 215 euros de comisiones de custodia. Más las comisiones de compra venta.
> 
> ...




Me estas contando que estuvo este insigne conforero a escasos metros de mi casa? Ire a ese lugar y mirare en los baños a ver si ha dejado algun poema burbujista. )


PD Despues de 17 paginas? ::


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me estas contando que estuvo este insigne conforero a escasos metros de mi casa? Ire a ese lugar y mirare en los baños a ver si ha dejado algun poema burbujista. )
> 
> 
> PD Despues de 17 paginas? ::



Eh!!!!!!!!!!!!, somos vecinos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holgazan (9 Dic 2012)

Pregunta: ¿Que cohones va a pasar con mis Matildes de mielda? :S


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

Me ha dado por buscar donde cotiza fnac y lo he encontrado.

PPR (PP:EN Paris): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


Por lo visto es un conglomerado con marcas como Fnac,Gucci,Puma,Valenciaga

PPR.COM - Nos marques > Accueil

La empresa tiene buenos margenes y una posicion de liquidez bastante holgada sin embargo cotiza un poco cara y la actual rentabilidad al accionista podria ser mejorable. Por debajo de 110 podría ser una opción a tener en cuenta


----------



## sr.anus (9 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eh!!!!!!!!!!!!, somos vecinos!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ahora andare con miedo
Hablando de sitios de la zona, a mi si me han estafado esta mañana, fui hoy a comer al knife (detras del plaza norte) pues estos señores no se han cortado ni un poco. Han subido el menu que tenian y para acompañar han quitado el lomo alto del menu, que tenian como reclamo. Ante la pregunta del por que, me han contado una milonga... que habian tenido probemas con el distribuidor de ese corte, pero ha terminado contando que si pagaba 5 euros mas me ponia finalmente mi trocito de lomo. :abajo: Otro sitio vetado...


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿Que cohones va a pasar con mis Matildes de mielda? :S



De momento el negocio aguanta y no esta caro. Esperaba que sus acciones subiesen con mas alegria la verdad, quizas como hasta noviembre de 2013 no reparte dividendos los grandes fondos se han olvidado un poco de ella.Yo la tengo dentro de mis posibles


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

¿Alguien conoce que tal es el equipo gestor de Vidrala?

Botellas de vidrio, fabrica y fabricantes - Vidrala

VIDRALA SA (VID:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek

La verdad que es un negocio con margenes bastante majos y con posibilidades de crecimiento

Roa 6%
Roe 14,50%
Margen bruto 65%
Deuda sobre patrimonio neto 60%
Margen neto del 10%-12%

Fabrica de botellas de vidrio, instalaciones y frascos de cristal - Vidrala

Y según parece tienen buenas instalaciones

Por *480 mill *no esta mal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2012)

Gensanta que mamporro.... ::


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2012)

vengaaaaa!!! hora de levantarseeee!!

2ª página :no: :no:


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

Como veis el grafico de Vidrala?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis el grafico de Vidrala?



Ahora con legañas..... 

Esta tarde le hecho un ojillo.


mis hooooooogos :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora con legañas.....
> 
> Esta tarde le hecho un ojillo.



Muchas gracias  Por cierto alguien sabe que ha pasado en.Almirall, sus cuentas van como un cohete.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (9 Dic 2012)

Maestro Claca, no es mas cierto que a la señora EON, como vulgarmente dicen en mi pueblo, esta para darle?
O me ciega el amol?


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Maestro Claca, no es mas cierto que a la señora EON, como vulgarmente dicen en mi pueblo, esta para darle?
> O me ciega el amol?



Depende. Para pillar un rebote, tal vez, pero de momento no hay objetivos alcistas, simplemente un poco de recogida tras una caída vertical. Por encima de los 14,20 podría buscar los 14,68, pero es que de momento no ha logrado ni superar la resistencia de corto plazo.

Si yo las tuviera en cartera compradas hace poco, los 13,50 serían el stop para intentar ese algo a contracorriente.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2012)

El TASE impasible. Tranquilo, no se ve volatilidad .... que llegará en algún momento de repente pero mientras tanto .... tranquilidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2012)

Oh Claca, 
Cómo fue la cosa?
Alguna chica hermosa
a la que hiciste placa-placa?

:xx:


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh Claca,
> Cómo fue la cosa?
> Alguna chica hermosa
> a la que hiciste placa-placa?
> ...



el :cook: de los haikus no aprueba este post

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Dic 2012)

Operación regreso de la playa completada.
Buenas tardes.... muy buenas :baba: ::

Miami Dolphins Cheerleaders "Call Me Maybe" by Carly Rae on Vimeo
[YOUTUBE]rLMbF5C7Y4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2012)

Charlize Theron Talks ‘Mad Max 4: Fury Road’


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Operación regreso de la playa completada.
> Buenas tardes.... muy buenas :baba: ::
> 
> Miami Dolphins Cheerleaders "Call Me Maybe" by Carly Rae on Vimeo
> [YOUTUBE]rLMbF5C7Y4A[/YOUTUBE]



Que ricas :::baba:


----------



## ponzi (9 Dic 2012)

Las cajas ya no se cortan ni un pelo


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=372646


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Dic 2012)

Sr. Ponzi, no tengo muy claro el gráfico de Vidrala (tambien puede ser que levo el dia medio-zombi), a ver si claca nos puede echar una mano.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2012)

Es una fuga débil sin que el volumen acompañe. Mal negocio que el mínimo anterior fuera menor que el más anterior. Hay que esperar a que supere el último mínimo pero en cualquier caso hay riesgo de que vaya a buscar la directriz alcista por lo que los stops en posiciones largas de quienes entren ahora .... son inasumibles, al menos para mí.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Dic 2012)

Uf, que cansados o vagos estamos hoy. Casi nos vamos a la segunda página


----------



## Claca (9 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh Claca,
> Cómo fue la cosa?
> Alguna chica hermosa
> a la que hiciste placa-placa?
> ...



Denuncié a la empresa ante la CNMV por las fraudulentas prácticas realizadas para calentar el valor sin contrapartida, así que le ha caído una multa -todavía por pagar- más el correspondiente pago de intereses, que se están negociando.

Por otra parte, dada la liquidez amasada con motivo de la operación abortada, se intentó una OPA amistosa a una pequeña empresa descubierta semanas atrás, pero finalmente el consejo de administración cambió de rumbo y cerramos sin éxito el proceso de negociación. Desgraciadamente el mercado es el que es, y el plan estratégico de mi compañía contaba con la adquisición de una empresa con un perfil muy particular y atributoso para este periodo concreto del año, pero todas las propuestas recibidas las efectuaron empresas que no cumplían con los requisitos consensuados, si bien y lógicamente, no pudieron evitar intentar venderse ante el imponente portafolio de Clacahedge, que cuenta con casi 8.000 thanks de liquidez y 4.000 posts de experiencia.

Cerramos la semana sin aparente éxito en el proceso de compra, pero con un incremento brutal de la productividad etílica de la plantilla, especialmente en el campo de la recuperación tras evento-resaca.


----------



## Janus (9 Dic 2012)

Una de análisis rápido para tener las cosas más o menos claras ahora que empieza la semana.

*PRISA*: Mientras no pierda los 0,27 no hay peligro. Ahora mismo el r/r no es malo y si rebota habría que poner la vista en 0,36.

*APPLE*: No debe perder los 510-515. Debe rebotar unos 100 dolares más arriba.

*LDK*: Muy importante el salto con volumen del pasado viernes. Importante que cerrase en máximos. Es igualmente importante que tenga continuidad y no quede todo en un fake. Habría que poner la vista un +30% más arriba al menos pero cuando estos valores suben, hay que acompañarlos con un stop un 15% por debajo.

*AMD*: Está en gallardete más o menos claro pero hasta el rabo todo es toro. Es importante que rompa rápido los 2,44. Si lo hace se puede ir a 2,80 relativamente fácil.


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Denuncié a la empresa ante la CNMV por las fraudulentas prácticas realizadas para calentar el valor sin contrapartida, así que le ha caído una multa -todavía por pagar- más el correspondiente pago de intereses, que se están negociando.
> 
> Por otra parte, dada la liquidez amasada con motivo de la operación abortada, se intentó una OPA amistosa a una pequeña empresa descubierta semanas atrás, pero finalmente el consejo de administración cambió de rumbo y cerramos sin éxito el proceso de negociación. Desgraciadamente el mercado es el que es, y el plan estratégico de mi compañía contaba con la adquisición de una empresa con un perfil muy particular y atributoso para este periodo concreto del año, pero todas las propuestas recibidas las efectuaron empresas que no cumplían con los requisitos consensuados, si bien y lógicamente, no pudieron evitar intentar venderse ante el imponente portafolio de Clacahedge, que cuenta con casi 8.000 thanks de liquidez y 4.000 posts de experiencia.
> 
> Cerramos la semana sin aparente éxito en el proceso de compra, pero con un incremento brutal de la productividad etílica de la plantilla, especialmente en el campo de la recuperación tras evento-resaca.


----------



## tarrito (9 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



no creo ... diría que se conformó con alguna web de pr0n recomendada al privado del DON :o
+
algo de alcohol del mueble bar

* Qué artista el tío dando la explicación, unas buenas risas sí me ha regalado


----------



## bertok (9 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> no creo ... diría que se conformó con alguna web de pr0n recomendada al privado del DON :o
> +
> algo de alcohol del mueble bar
> 
> * Qué artista el tío dando la explicación, unas buenas risas sí me ha regalado


----------



## FranR (10 Dic 2012)

C.P.: 7862-7.827

Escapada bajista: 7.768

Peponada:7.927-7.967


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2012)

Mariano no me toques las narices


El Gobierno ofrece a Endesa e Iberdrola entrar en el capital del 'banco malo' - CincoDías.com

Zas en toda la boca

*Las eléctricas han agradecido la deferencia del Gobierno de invitarles a formar parte de la Sareb, pero por el momento han declinado el ofrecimiento, según las mismas fuentes. Las compañías agradecerían al Gobierno "mayor sensibilidad" en otros temas de vital importancia para ellas, como en lo relativo a la reforma eléctrica, y consideran que las enmiendas que el PP ha presentado en el Senado a la fiscalidad del sector suponen un nuevo "castigo" a las eléctricas, el tercero en lo que va de año*


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2012)

Poner en el radar a Mapfre e Indra, si Bankia vende sus participaciones del 15% y 20% seguramente veremos precios muy atractivos


http://www.diarioinformacion.com/ec...fre-iberdrola-resto-participadas/1319742.html


----------



## Claca (10 Dic 2012)

Los accionistas estaran contentos, Clacahedge cumple.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> C.P.: 7862-7.827
> 
> Escapada bajista: 7.768
> 
> Peponada:7.927-7.967



*Ahí esta el tío!!!*



Claca dijo:


> Los accionistas estaran contentos, Clacahedge cumple.



*
Ahí esta el tío !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

Buscando un post me he encontrado con 

[YOUTUBE]2-rkJHGZCDk[/YOUTUBE]

:XX: :XX:

Remember, captions on!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

Y para terminar el cupo de posts del día, ayer echaron un super-publi-reportaje-ay-que-bonicas-son-las-empresas-españolas en la que salía 

[*DEOLEO*]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349254-habeis-visto-ibex-octubre-2012-santuario-de-gacelas-425.html#post7514145








Pues se cumplieron las malas noticias. Una vez roto el canal a la baja, vimos que hizo un pullback. Ahora vemos como ha cumplido con el objetivo bajista y el precio se está apoyando en la zona de soporte (0.29€). 

Perdidos los objetivos alcistas y habiendo corregido, busco obetivos por abajo. Tengan cuidado que no pierda los 0.29, nos iríamos para abajo para probar los 0.27. Luego.... Holocausto sodomita (FranR ©) como pueden ver en el gráfico.


----------



## FranR (10 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> C.P.: 7862-7.827
> 
> Escapada bajista: 7.768
> 
> Peponada:7.927-7.967



7.734

Lucharemos con el 7.768 si hay ventas de volumen medio, tendremos un día con 20 páginas de hilo.


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2012)

Se lo agradezco Pirata, los estoy sufriendo en mis carnes...a Deoleo y a Pandoro...quién me mandaría...

Esperemos se equivoque.

Pero me da que no se va a equivocar, el quid de la cuestión Deoleo son los Salazar...unos HDLGP.


----------



## FranR (10 Dic 2012)

7.734 ruptura con volumen...uy uy!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2012)

Vamos Fran!! Que a este pàso llegamos hoy a sus 7.200!!


----------



## dillei (10 Dic 2012)

ostion matinal


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Dic 2012)

dillei dijo:


> ostion matinal



Por decirlo de alguna manera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7.734 ruptura con volumen...uy uy!!!!!



<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/0bcb1f26-5651-4f77-976e-e6ff19d90a03/12.10.2012-09.19.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/0bcb1f26-5651-4f77-976e-e6ff19d90a03/12.10.2012-09.19.png" width="584" height="120" border="0" /></a>




:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu::baba: :baba:


----------



## FranR (10 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Vamos Fran!! Que a este pàso llegamos hoy a sus 7.200!!



Hamijo está la cosa muy complicada!!!!!!!

Se ha roto el timing, que lo recuerdo, teníamos bajada a los 7200 que se quedó a +300 puntitos.

Ahora cerca de la llegada de dinerito teníamos que tener un peponazo, a 8400 que, de momento, se ha quedado a más de 300 puntos too.

Esto va totalmente loco..... :cook:

Fuera del intradía una lotería, sigo apostando que nos preparan encerrona alcista. Ojito a la jornada de hoy.

7580 volvemos al escenario HS.


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2012)

Les va bien el broker de bankinter??

Me va de culo

Edito.....va de culo en chrome....en firefox bien8:


----------



## FranR (10 Dic 2012)

Vuelven al ataque, van a hacer sangre.........

Llegan refuerzos, atentos


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Dic 2012)




----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2012)

allá van los refuerzos


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2012)

Parece que han adelantado las rebajas .Tengo unas cuantas emp a punto de caramelo



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMfDaJVaxzo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Dic 2012)

El eurostoxx tiene un hueco 2550-2560 para cerrar desde el 29 de noviembre que coincide con un fibo38, pero ya puestos que se pegue un viaje hasta el 2522 donde tiene un buen soporte, el fibo50 y se va a encontrar con la MM50.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Dic 2012)

Los mercados no se mueven ná


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Dic 2012)

¿ habéis prohibidos los cortos? 


Menos mal que si no....... 

La culpa es de los cortos, la culpa es de los cortos, la culpa es de los cortos......me equivoqué.....la culpa es de berlusconi, la culpa es de berlusconi, la culpa es de..........


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Dic 2012)

Pues no parece que el ibex se vaya patabajo como era de esperar


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

El mercado usano viene torcido. Apple bajando hasta 526 (mejorando la oportunidad de compra), AMD en 2,33, ......


----------



## ghkghk (10 Dic 2012)

Leo ahora que se habla de Apple como oportunidad de compra. No lo tengo yo tan claro. Cada vez escucho y leo más a gente hablando de que es caro para lo que da, me paso a Android... Estamos a un paso de que los prejuicios contra todo lo que no sea Apple (como símbolo de status) se tambaleen.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

http://www.paramuspost.com/article.php/20121207163947995

Advanced Micro Devices Attracts Bullish Speculation | Daily Option Blog | Schaeffer's Investment Research

The Markets Are Open: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (NYSE:AMD) Sticks to CPU Upgrades


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Leo ahora que se habla de Apple como oportunidad de compra. No lo tengo yo tan claro. Cada vez escucho y leo más a gente hablando de que es caro para lo que da, me paso a Android... Estamos a un paso de que los prejuicios con todo lo que no sea Apple (como símbolo de status) se tambaleen.



Lo que vaya a hacer Apple en los próximos 20 día en bolsa .... poco tiene que ver con sus expectativas de negocio. No no tengo ningún producto Apple pero tampoco compro en Inditex .....

El chart habla claramente que el r/r ahora es bueno. Si falla .... el risk está muy acotado.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

SouFun Tops Jump to 1-Month High on U.S.: China Overnight - Bloomberg


----------



## ghkghk (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que vaya a hacer Apple en los próximos 20 día en bolsa .... poco tiene que ver con sus expectativas de negocio. No no tengo ningún producto Apple pero tampoco compro en Inditex .....
> 
> El chart habla claramente que el r/r ahora es bueno. Si falla .... el risk está muy acotado.



Ok. No sabía que hablabas a un plazo tan corto. Creía que era en plan "de aquí a los $1.000"...


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Cuidado con el SP que ya viene enseñando la chorra. Ojo al fake que se pueden estar marcando.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ok. No sabía que hablabas a un plazo tan corto. Creía que era en plan "de aquí a los $1.000"...



Hombre, esos 1000 llegarán al igual que los 10000 ya que el dolar está en un proceso de devaluación bestial. Yo lo miraría contra ¿cuántos barriles de petróleo te puedes comprar con una acción de Apple ::?


----------



## J-Z (10 Dic 2012)

Huele a fake del malo, se han dejado un GAP que cerrarán igual mañana mismo.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Leo ahora que se habla de Apple como oportunidad de compra. No lo tengo yo tan claro. Cada vez escucho y leo más a gente hablando de que es caro para lo que da, me paso a Android... Estamos a un paso de que los prejuicios contra todo lo que no sea Apple (como símbolo de status) se tambaleen.



Hablando de apple y android.Si alguien va a comprarse una tablet que vaya solo a por una de una buena marca tipo apple o nexus de asus.Estan a años luz del resto.Al final otra tablet que he tenido que descambiar,eso si esta de google si sera la definitiva,es una pasada,cubre de sobra mis expectativas. Me acabo de hacer con un paquete de Telefonicas a 9,85


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Una de análisis rápido para tener las cosas más o menos claras ahora que empieza la semana.
> 
> *PRISA*: Mientras no pierda los 0,27 no hay peligro. Ahora mismo el r/r no es malo y si rebota habría que poner la vista en 0,36.
> 
> ...



Recordatorio para quien lo quiera tener en cuenta.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Para que vean como está el patio. Cal y arena.

Solars Lead Jump to 1-Month High as Focus Slips: China Overnight - Bloomberg

Solars Drive Rally as Focus Media Slips: China Overnight - Bloomberg

Another Chinese Solar Company on the Brink of Failure


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Tenga cuidado los que vaya a corto plazo en Gamesa.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Barclays está para un buen corto. Buen r/r.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Dic 2012)

Hoy vemos verde o nos quedamos cerca.

Al tiempo.


----------



## @@strom (10 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hablando de apple y android.Si alguien va a comprarse una tablet que vaya solo a por una de una buena marca tipo apple o nexus de asus.Estan a años luz del resto.Al final otra tablet que he tenido que descambiar,eso si esta de google si sera la definitiva,es una pasada,cubre de sobra mis expectativas. Me acabo de hacer con un paquete de Telefonicas a 9,85



Ponzi, creo que las nuevas tabletas nexus las fabrica Samsung, creo no equivocarme.

Por cierto yo ando detrás del nexus 4 pero no hay forma de conseguirlo, siempre agotado:rolleye:.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi, creo que las nuevas tabletas nexus las fabrica Samsung, creo no equivocarme.
> 
> Por cierto yo ando detrás del nexus 4 pero no hay forma de conseguirlo, siempre agotado:rolleye:.



La mia es de asus.Es de la fnac, ademas es de las pocas que te permite tener acceso a 3g.Cuando las pruebas encendidas es cuando te das cuenta que lo unico que tiene calidad es apple,asus y samsung.Para mi la medida perfecta esta entre las 7-8 pulgadas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Dic 2012)

Pues como ya dije me he hecho con un LG VU que es casi como una tablet, y muy contento, la verdad;
ahora solo a esperar que TR vuelva a la senda alcista y me pueda salir en torno a los 37


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, esos 1000 llegarán al igual que los 10000 ya que el dolar está en un proceso de devaluación bestial. Yo lo miraría contra ¿cuántos barriles de petróleo te puedes comprar con una acción de Apple ::?



Exacto! Todo debe medirse en función de la energía!!

Por curiosidad.... cuantos barrilles de crudo cuesta una acción:

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/cd6ddc08-ab56-4a11-a407-5318b65b3b43/12.10.2012-15.45.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/cd6ddc08-ab56-4a11-a407-5318b65b3b43/12.10.2012-15.45.png" width="688" height="364" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Dic 2012)

Mas madera!!









Y dos huevos duros


----------



## Xof Dub (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Recordatorio para quien lo quiera tener en cuenta.



dejé ayer una orden de comprar 11.000 Prisas limitado a 0,271 y no se me ha ejecutado, aunque veo que ha llegado a 0,270
Problema mio, del broker, del volumen...?


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Dic 2012)

cerraremos en verde??????


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Dic 2012)

Fuera de Mellanox +3%, ciao.


----------



## paulistano (10 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cerraremos en verde??????



Vamos a intentarlo....::


----------



## diosmercado (10 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cerraremos en verde??????



Yo ya lo he dicho. Las engañifas de estos hijos de la gran puta ya no se las creen ni ellos. 

Usa sigue tirando parriba y no hay mas. Petaran maximos anuales y tan felices, eso si en la calle penuria y ruina como poco.

El dia 13-14 con la payasada de reunion europea nos tienen que hacer un roto porculero y liarla bien. Esten atentos, pero recuerden que viven en un mundo real ajeno a esa mierda.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Barclays está para un buen corto. Buen r/r.



Porque, porque, porque,porque?


----------



## Seren (10 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yo ya lo he dicho. Las engañifas de estos hijos de la gran puta ya no se las creen ni ellos.
> 
> Usa sigue tirando parriba y no hay mas. Petaran maximos anuales y tan felices, eso si en la calle penuria y ruina como poco.
> 
> El dia 13-14 con la payasada de reunion europea nos tienen que hacer un roto porculero y liarla bien. Esten atentos, pero recuerden que viven en un mundo real ajeno a esa mierda.



La engañifa y el origen del mal es el BCE y el jodido euro a 1,30 con un desempleo brutal en media europa y crecimiento nulo. No es una moneda común, ni siquiera es alemana, sino Bavara o de la Renania.
Todas las culpas están recayendo sobre los políticos europeos que son sacados de su poltrona cuando el principal culpable está en Frankfurt.

USA económicamente no está mal, y con poco mas del 7% de desempleo, no es nada raro que el SP ande por encima del 1400.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Dic 2012)

Mr. P lleva todo el día sin postear :rolleye:


"El conductor salió ileso del accidente tan sólo dos horas después de comprar el vehículo, que quedó en siniestro total "
Se estrella con un Ferrari de 300.000 euros recién comprado


----------



## tarrito (10 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mr. P lleva todo el día sin postear :rolleye:
> 
> 
> "El conductor salió ileso del accidente tan sólo dos horas después de comprar el vehículo, que quedó en siniestro total "
> Se estrella con un Ferrari de 300.000 euros recién comprado



estará montando la luces de navidad y su correspondiente trampa anticacos 
o






::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

No puedo parar de reirme :XX:

Este tio es buenisimo!

[YOUTUBE]yZZTbQF1O0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> dejé ayer una orden de comprar 11.000 Prisas limitado a 0,271 y no se me ha ejecutado, aunque veo que ha llegado a 0,270
> Problema mio, del broker, del volumen...?



Reclama a ver qué te dicen.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Porque, porque, porque,porque?



255/260 es resistencia muy fuerte y de largo plazo. Viene de subir mucho sin descanso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 255/260 es resistencia muy fuerte y de largo plazo. Viene de subir mucho sin descanso.



y por esto


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y por esto



Todo indica claramente que se va a pegar un buen paseo a la baja.

Demasiado claro tal vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todo indica claramente que se va a pegar un buen paseo a la baja.
> 
> Demasiado claro tal vez.



Contemplo que pueda estirar hasta los 265....


----------



## atman (10 Dic 2012)

Pss... definitivamente, mis Mueller, aguantar y en todo caso incrementar...

Top 10 Pick: Buy Mueller Water Products - Seeking Alpha

PRISA podría tentarme... sino fuera porque con su volumen si te compras un lote majo... es casi como levantar el dedo y decir "Presente!".

Edito: ...lo que no tiene nada de malo... pero tampoco de bueno...


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Contemplo que pueda estirar hasta los 265....



Mi stop no aguanta tanto.


----------



## tesorero (10 Dic 2012)

Hoy el churribex ha hecho la figura del martillo, que viene a decir que se acaba la tendencia actual, es decir la bajista. Veremos a ver, porque el ibex es lo más parecido que hay a una jaula de grillos. 
Iberdrola presenta esta misma figura, pero con el añadido de que lo ha hecho en zona de soporte, generando un doble suelo, lo que da a esta figura un poco más de peso.
Técnicas reunidas ha hecho una envolvente alcista (martillo más velón blanco en este caso). Es posible que suba pero seguramente hasta 36 que es por donde viene la bajista.

(Se nota mucho que ahora estoy con velas japonesas)


----------



## vermer (10 Dic 2012)

Janus, unas palabras tuyas sobre ANR. Unas palabras y algunas langostas.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Janus, unas palabras tuyas sobre ANR. Unas palabras y algunas langostas.



Pues tirando hacia arriba como todo el sector carbonero. Sobran palabras y no será que no estaba avisado.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

El sector solar también está poniéndose interesante así como Apple que hoy no lo ha hecho mal. Al menos ha dejado de bajar.

Advance Microdevices sigue en lo suyo, que es estar pegado a la MM50. La fuga sobre ese indicador es la clave de lanzamiento a un buen recorrido alcista.

Yo Barclays ya he dicho que está en techo, lo puede romper pero los techos en general sirven para darse la vuelta hacia abajo. Además no es que esté llegando puesto que ya llegó hace días y ahora está en el segundo toque. De ahí debería ir hacia abajo pero hay que verlo. De momento el r/r es bueno y es lo que se le debe pedir a cualquier inversión. Después ya se verá si se queda en gran reward o pequeño risk.


----------



## ponzi (10 Dic 2012)

Por cierto alguien sabe donde cotiza fisher price y desigual?Tengo curiosidad de ver sus cuentas


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Dic 2012)

Señor Janus, ya que habla de carboneras con tanta asiduidad..
Cuales son en su opinión las carboneras mas destacadas, las mas interesantes, y cuando considera que puede ser el mejor momento para entrar en ellas?
El plazo del que habla para considerarlas rentables es de años imagino.
Un saludo!


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2012)

Vais a perder hasta el carnet de identidad.

Luego no vengáis a llorar al jilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vais a perder hasta el carnet de identidad.
> 
> Luego no vengáis a llorar al jilo.



El tema que la gente no contempla, y janus y yo nos escapamos por días si no me acuerdo mal de las Patriot, es que estas empresas quiebran. Pero quebrar-quebrar, no como las de aquí. 

Se mete uno con mentalidad largoplacista en una empresa de estas. Como es a largo plazo, no mira las cotizaciones a menudo. Un día se mete uno en el blokel y ve que tiene un -95% bien en rojito... ::

Cuidadín y suerte!


----------



## diosmercado (10 Dic 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Hoy el churribex ha hecho la figura del martillo, que viene a decir que se acaba la tendencia actual, es decir la bajista. Veremos a ver, porque el ibex es lo más parecido que hay a una jaula de grillos.
> Iberdrola presenta esta misma figura, pero con el añadido de que lo ha hecho en zona de soporte, generando un doble suelo, lo que da a esta figura un poco más de peso.
> Técnicas reunidas ha hecho una envolvente alcista (martillo más velón blanco en este caso). Es posible que suba pero seguramente hasta 36 que es por donde viene la bajista.
> 
> (Se nota mucho que ahora estoy con velas japonesas)



Tendencia bajista????????? Hicimos minimos hace pocos meses en 5900 y llevamos 2000 pipos en pecho. Llevamos semanas en un puto lateral cansino. Si bajista le llamamos a pegarnos 3 cabezazos contra los 8000 y tener un descanso...

En el hilo queda escrito por donde se estima que se mueva el ibex de aqui a vencimientos al menos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe donde cotiza fisher price y desigual?Tengo curiosidad de ver sus cuentas



Desigual no cotiza en ningún sitio. La patrimonial y propietaria del grupo es Abasic, S.L...... sí, una SL. Están financiando su expansión (nuevas tiendas muy céntricas y locales bastante grandes por el que se paga el gusto y las ganas) a base de crédito, el apalancamiento que tienen es brutal, pero de momento los números les salen.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El tema que la gente no contempla, y janus y yo nos escapamos por días si no me acuerdo mal de las Patriot, es que estas empresas quiebran. Pero quebrar-quebrar, no como las de aquí.
> 
> Se mete uno con mentalidad largoplacista en una empresa de estas. Como es a largo plazo, no mira las cotizaciones a menudo. Un día se mete uno en el blokel y ve que tiene un -95% bien en rojito... ::
> 
> Cuidadín y suerte!



.... y los gaps de apertura del 25% que se marcan las muy putas ....

Es una lotería y llegará el momento de que una posición te lleva a unas pérdidas insoportables.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Señor Janus, ya que habla de carboneras con tanta asiduidad..
> Cuales son en su opinión las carboneras mas destacadas, las mas interesantes, y cuando considera que puede ser el mejor momento para entrar en ellas?
> El plazo del que habla para considerarlas rentables es de años imagino.
> Un saludo!



Aparte de James River Coal que está medio quebrada porque tiene una deuda que solo podrá pagar con refinanciaciones y si el sector crece muy rápido .....

Alpha Natural Resources porque tiene mucha deuda y la capacidad de generar caja si el sector tira hacia arriba logrará un rápido y sustancial de trasvase de valor desde la deuda hacia el equity side.

Arch Coal, es de las que más me gusta pero aún no ha llegado su momento porque va más lenta que las demás. Si el sector tira hacia adelante .... comenzará a subir y a recuperar terrero respecto a las demás.

Cliff Resources, que como su nombre indica .... ni con un palo hoygan.

Luego hay otro grupo que está formado por Alliance Resources, Cloud Peak, Consol, Peabody, Walter Energy etc... que son segundones respecto al resto. Es decir, suelen subir menos y más lento. No obstante, llegará un momento en el que los ojos de los inversores se pondrán sobre ellos y subirán más rápido que el resto. De todas ellas, tanto Peabody y Walter son quienes son más fiables por tamaño y market share. Recuerden que hay que estar generalmente en los líderes.

Después hay otra perla que es Patriot que tendrá su gran momento cuando salga de su Chapter number 7 o 11 (no recuerdo).

Qué tiene el sector del carbón a su favor?.
-El valor de los futuros del gas natural va hacia arriba y eso implica que las eléctricas pongan foco en las antiguas centrales de carbón en vez de los ciclos combinados de gas natural.
-El sector chino si le da para tirar hacia adelante. Consumen mucho carbón para todo y en especial en las acerías.

Qué tiene en contra?.
Está hiperendeudado y un retraso en el relanzamiento del sector implicará una importante cadena de quiebras. Básicamente es un sector ganador que apenas tiene tiempo. Es decir, si folla que sea rápido porque luego le viene el gatillazo.

Plazo?.
Puede ser varios años pero será hasta que los charts digan basta. De momento, la economía usana está comenzando a tener mejores indicadores y existe una clara tendencia a "destruir" el fenómeno de la deslocalización. Esto es volumen de negocio para las carboneras siempre y cuando el gas natural lo permita.

Se pueden hinchar a ganar dinero pero como nada es fiable en esto de la inversión .............. hay que respetar los stop loss. Estamos hablando de un sector que NO HACE NINGUN PRISIONERO.

El sector solar es de por el estilo. Hay dos grandes tendencias:
-La de las empresas americanas que suelen tener una visión vertical del negocio y que están bastante bien en ratios de ocupación de la capacidad instalada.
-La de las empresas chinas que están sobreendeudadas y están condenadas a la quiebra salvo intervención divina (que compren paneles hasta los esquimales) o intervención estatal del gobierno chino. A diferencia de los usanos, tienen unos ratios de ocupación de la capacidad productiva muy pobres. Vienen de vivir el idilio consumista alemán, italiano y español .......... y se les ha acabado el chollo.

Creo que es un muy buen análisis a mi entender pero el trigger es el análisis técnico.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El tema que la gente no contempla, y janus y yo nos escapamos por días si no me acuerdo mal de las Patriot, es que estas empresas quiebran. Pero quebrar-quebrar, no como las de aquí.
> 
> Se mete uno con mentalidad largoplacista en una empresa de estas. Como es a largo plazo, no mira las cotizaciones a menudo. Un día se mete uno en el blokel y ve que tiene un -95% bien en rojito... ::
> 
> Cuidadín y suerte!



En el riesgo va el beneficio. Efectivamente recuerdo muy bien el momento de las Patriot.

No comparto su ejemplo de fidelidad al estilo "esposas" vs. "amantes". En bolsa solo puede haber fidelidad absoluta hacia la LIQUIDEZ. El resto tienen que ser siempre escarceos a lo más puro estilo SEAL NAVY. Acciones rápidas, anónimas y eficaces. En caso contrario, el culo roto es poco.


----------



## tesorero (10 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tendencia bajista????????? Hicimos minimos hace pocos meses en 5900 y llevamos 2000 pipos en pecho. Llevamos semanas en un puto lateral cansino. Si bajista le llamamos a pegarnos 3 cabezazos contra los 8000 y tener un descanso...
> 
> En el hilo queda escrito por donde se estima que se mueva el ibex de aqui a vencimientos al menos.



LLevas razón. Digamos más bien tendencia lateral que bajista o para ser ortodoxos lateral-bajista (puesto que máximos y mínimos decrecen)

Lo que trato de expresar es que la figura muestra un aviso de que lo que hasta ahora estamos viendo (3 meses de lateralidad), puede cambiar de dirección.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

LDK ha tenido un buen cierre (mejor hubiera sido un +300% como ha sido el caso de JA Solar). La vela es buena y que el volumen no haya patinado creo que es bueno o al menos no es malo. Mañana otra sesión en la que lo de hoy ya no contará. Es necesario que el dinero empuje.

Por otro lado, repito que la vela de hoy de Apple no es mala. Es particularmente importante que los 518 aguanten. Después queda el número de 505 aprox. El que la vela de hoy tenga cuerpo verde es bueno. Tomorrow will be another day. Tiene que irse, lo más lógico si es que hay algo lógico en la bolsa, a por los 640 por lo que el reward POTENCIAL es importante. Lo pongo en mayúsculas porque está por verse si lo hay o no lo hay.

Y respecto a Advanced Microdevices he de reconocer que me hubiera gustado hoy una vela diferente. Empezó bien la sesión empujando el valor a 2,39 si bien ya se veía falta de volumen. En cualquier caso, nada ha cambio o mejor dicho, todo sigue igual. Tiene la MM50 pegada y otros indicadores técnicos son buenos o al menos no son malos. Se trata de un valor que va a fogonazos así que hay que confiar en que el velón verde está llegando y que en paralelo tenemos el stop puesto y para que se respete, nada de moverlo por miedo a que se ejecute. El stop está para ejecutarse si la posición entra en riesgo. Si queremos que no se ejecute, lo que hay que hacer es no ponerlo y asumir la responsabilidad de dicho acto.

El SP en general sigue luchando a brazo partido contra la zona de gran congestión que hay desde 1410-1430 aprox. Ahí va a tener mucha guerra y hay que mirar muy de cerca el ProShares Vix Short Term. De momento, y eso no es definitiva para nada, sigue marcando total ausencia de volatilidad.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué tiene el sector del carbón a su favor?.
> -El valor de los futuros del gas natural va hacia arriba y eso implica que las eléctricas pongan foco en las antiguas centrales de carbón en vez de los ciclos combinados de gas natural.
> -El sector chino si le da para tirar hacia adelante. Consumen mucho carbón para todo y en especial en las acerías.
> 
> ...



El otro día te comenté que en USA se está trabajando en un proceso de extracción de gas que todavía abaratará el precio del gas.

El carbón está muerto en USA.

Por otra parte, nos movemos hacia un mundo en el que tanto a nivel empresarial como a nivel individual sólo sobrevivirán los que no tengan deuda.

Vaya buscando en las recomendaciones de Bestinver (me ha abducido Ponzi :


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

Amigos, como esto sea cierto y tenga continuidad .... se va a mear la perra.

JA Solar and Yingli Green Energy Shares Surge on Strong Demand for Solar Products in China - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## ferro1870 (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En el riesgo va el beneficio. Efectivamente recuerdo muy bien el momento de las Patriot.
> 
> No comparto su ejemplo de fidelidad al estilo "esposas" vs. "amantes". En bolsa solo puede haber fidelidad absoluta hacia la LIQUIDEZ. El resto tienen que ser siempre escarceos a lo más puro estilo SEAL NAVY. Acciones rápidas, anónimas y eficaces. En caso contrario, el culo roto es poco.



Te agradezco el análisis hecho en especial al sector del carbón y pienso que los chinos pueden hacer que el mercado del carbón se mueva mucho a nivel de exportaciones por parte de las carboneras usa mejor posicionadas y quien sabe si no tantean alguna buena empresa ahora que Obama las tiene tan repudiadas y ellos dependen tanto de este mineral. 
Por otra parte me ha llamado mucho la atención la trayectoria que esta teniendo Molycorp en las últimas semanas y en particular hoy lunes. Creo que puede dar juego y ha roto medias móviles en estos días con un volumen muy decente. Yo salí con perdidas,asumibles, antes del ultimo desplome sobre los 9,50 y he vuelto a entrar porque apuesto por ella como ya comente con anterioridad y se observa mucho posicionamiento empezando por la propia dirección aunque este hecho tampoco garantiza que un mal dato o la investigación en curso por la Sec termine con todas estas alegrías para el valor.

Gracias como siempre por tus aportes.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El otro día te comenté que en USA se está trabajando en un proceso de extracción de gas que todavía abaratará el precio del gas.
> 
> El carbón está muerto en USA.
> 
> ...



Hace bien en no meter en donde su perfil de inversor no se sienta cómodo. ::


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Te agradezco el análisis hecho en especial al sector del carbón y pienso que los chinos pueden hacer que el mercado del carbón se mueva mucho a nivel de exportaciones por parte de las carboneras usa mejor posicionadas y quien sabe si no tantean alguna buena empresa ahora que Obama las tiene tan repudiadas y ellos dependen tanto de este mineral.
> Por otra parte me ha llamado mucho la atención la trayectoria que esta teniendo Molycorp en las últimas semanas y en particular hoy lunes. Creo que puede dar juego y ha roto medias móviles en estos días con un volumen muy decente. Yo salí con perdidas,asumibles, antes del ultimo desplome sobre los 9,50 y he vuelto a entrar porque apuesto por ella como ya comente con anterioridad y se observa mucho posicionamiento empezando por la propia dirección aunque este hecho tampoco garantiza que un mal dato o la investigación en curso por la Sec termine con todas estas alegrías para el valor.
> 
> Gracias como siempre por tus aportes.




No creo que los usanos dejen que los chinos compren empresas energéticas usanas. Lo del sello y huella verde está muy bien paras las presentaciones de consultores y sellos de certificación pero en pocos años quien tenga energía barata y accesible vía autosuficiente .... se va a llevar el gato al agua.

Respecto a Molycorp, para mi gusto es una empresa de mucho riesgo, prefiero aquellas más seguras y solventes ::. En serio, china y de tierras raras ..... magano magano.

Prefiero unas Patriot recién salidas del Chapter Bankruptcy.


----------



## ferro1870 (10 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No creo que los usanos dejen que los chinos compren empresas energéticas usanas. Lo del sello y huella verde está muy bien paras las presentaciones de consultores y sellos de certificación pero en pocos años quien tenga energía barata y accesible vía autosuficiente .... se va a llevar el gato al agua.
> 
> Respecto a Molycorp, para mi gusto es una empresa de mucho riesgo, prefiero aquellas más seguras y solventes ::. En serio, china y de tierras raras ..... magano magano.
> 
> Prefiero unas Patriot recién salidas del Chapter Bankruptcy.



Gracias y una última pregunta, BASIC Energy la ves para una entrada inmediata.


----------



## Janus (10 Dic 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Gracias y una última pregunta, BASIC Energy la ves para una entrada inmediata.



Deja que corrija y en cualquier escenario, esperen a que supere los 12,5. Tiene mucho recorrido por delante y sin duda le va a beneficiar el desarrollo de la política de autosuficiencia usana. Pero primero tiene que cambiar de tendencia porque ahora está en un lateral. Además, no ha ido hasta los 7 y eso mosquea.


----------



## bertok (10 Dic 2012)

Perspectivas del Ibex 35 a largo plazo | Ciclo Inversor


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2012)

Por favor que alguien se lo pase a Cristiano Ronaldo

Mller: "El mejor del mundo ha roto mi rcord, me alegro por l" - MARCA.com

y también a Cerezo que el hombre lleva un tiempo que no sabe por dónde le viene la vaina.

Marca.com


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2012)

lo que acaba de hacer ANR la leche......... está sobrecompradisima

cómo la ves Janus?


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Os dejo una frase que utiliza Carpatos en su libro


"Conservad la cabeza fría, los pies calientes y convertiréis en pobre al mejor médico."

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo que acaba de hacer ANR la leche......... está sobrecompradisima
> 
> cómo la ves Janus?



Estos valores pueden subir una barbaridad estando sobrecomprados y pueden bajar una barbaridad estando sobrevendidos. Es la única forma que un valor pueda dividir por 3 en poco tiempo.

El valor es super super alcista pero eso solo aplica a quien esté dentro. Hoy decía que hay que seguirlo con un stop dinámico un 15% por debajo. Y hasta donde lleve el reward.

Para quienes están fuera, el nivel de stop que se exige ahora mismo es brutal. Quien esté fuera, mejor que se olvide o que espere una corrección si es que llega con la profundidad necesaria para que de señal de entrada con un buen soporte cercano.

De todas formas, no hay que pajearse demasiado aún porque sigue por debajo de la MM200 que además está bajando (al igual que la MM150 aunque ésta sí que la ha superado) y aún tiene que superar los 10 dolares que es la resistencia digamos secular del mercado. Es ahí donde se juega el cambio de tendencia en el largo plazo. Está todo perfectamente alicatado porque superar esa figura implicará que la MM50 supera a la MM150 y que la serie de precios supera también la MM200. Lo único que le faltaría sería que la pendiente de la MM200 pasase a ser positiva.

Pongan en el radar a Arch Coal, ahí hay un campeón pero llegado el momento. De momento, radar y nada más .... no se les ocurra lanzarse a tumba abierta con los largos.


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os dejo una frase que utiliza Carpatos en su libro
> 
> 
> "Conservad la cabeza fría, los pies calientes y convertiréis en pobre al mejor médico."
> ...



Hace muchos meses que no sigo a Cárpatos y no he leido su libro. Y lo he hecho por falta de tiempo más que otro motivo pero no tengo la sensación de que me haya perdido nada. Y miren que yo era un fan de este hombre y le tenía en el alter ego del visionario del mercado. Pero con un poco de memoria uno se da cuenta que justifica en el mismo día un movimiento alcista y un movimiento bajista.

En fin, por eso se dedica a ganar dinero hablando y vendiendo consejos para otros.

Que lo haga gratis como hacemos aquí, a veces con fortuna y otras mediando la equivocación.


----------



## ddddd (11 Dic 2012)

Y para los que estamos largos en ambos valores desde hace unos días mejor nos quedamos dentro, ¿no?


----------



## ddddd (11 Dic 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Y para los que estamos largos en ambos valores desde hace unos días mejor nos quedamos dentro, ¿no?



Me refiero a ANR y ACI.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hace muchos meses que no sigo a Cárpatos y no he leido su libro. Y lo he hecho por falta de tiempo más que otro motivo pero no tengo la sensación de que me haya perdido nada. Y miren que yo era un fan de este hombre y le tenía en el alter ego del visionario del mercado. Pero con un poco de memoria uno se da cuenta que justifica en el mismo día un movimiento alcista y un movimiento bajista.
> 
> En fin, por eso se dedica a ganar dinero hablando y vendiendo consejos para otros.
> 
> Que lo haga gratis como hacemos aquí, a veces con fortuna y otras mediando la equivocación.



Yo lo lei hace tiempo pero he optado mas por el AF porque me siento mas comodo. La verdad que tiene alguna anecdota que merece la pena. De todas formas tampoco soy el mas indicado para valorarle.


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2012)

Of course, sir. Con stop por debajo a distancia. En ACI más cercano porque no lleva repriss.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2012)

que nivel para ACI, 8$? janus


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que nivel para ACI, 8$? janus



Por ahí pasa la MM200 pero quizá hay que pensar en los máximos anteriores. No tengan demasiada prisa porque cuando arranque el ciclo, será para multiplicar varias veces su equity actual.


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2012)

Que se me duermennn.....segunda pagina a las 9 y pico....::

Venga, todos con pepon que paulistano va largo desde ayer:


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Como le cuesta a Tef pasar los 10


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como le cuesta a Tef pasar los 10



.
SIN embargo GAS NATURAL está funcionando muy bien desde octubre. Más de 1 euro por acción (Casi un 9% en dos meses). 

Y no tiene mala pinta, de momento, una vez que ha superado 12.4x


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SIN embargo GAS NATURAL está funcionando muy bien desde octubre. Más de 1 euro por acción (Casi un 9% en dos meses).
> 
> Y no tiene mala pinta, de momento, una vez que ha superado 12.4x



El problema es que me cuesta valorarla por encima de 13000-14000 mill.De forma objetiva estara solo un 10%-15% por debajo de su precio. A mi es una empresa que me gusta y desde luego esta bien gestionada.Este verano era una buena compra,yo la tenia en cartera (a 9 y pico) pero la solte demasiado pronto igual que repsol (a 11,4).Tengo que limar un poco las salidas porque me estan costando un buen pico.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema es que me cuesta valorarla por encima de 13000-14000 mill.De forma objetiva estara solo un 10%-15% por debajo de su precio. A mi es una empresa que me gusta y desde luego esta bien gestionada.Este verano era una buena compra,yo la tenia en cartera (a 9 y pico) pero la solte demasiado pronto igual que repsol (a 11,4)




.
YO había pensado soltarlas antes de los 13, sobre 12.9 o así, pero es que a este paso llega hoy, y casi me da pena.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YO había pensado soltarlas antes de los 13, sobre 12.9 o así, pero es que a este paso llega hoy, y casi me da pena.



La bolsa a cp es muy volatil, adivinar a que precio llegara tanto por arriba como por debajo es casi un acto de fe. Lo bueno que a lp si es "mas o menos predecible". Tambien puedes poner un sl dinamico y asegurarte las ganancias.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Bonita trampa la de ayer, y follada la de hoy.

Que bonito lo de los alemanes eh??



> ZEW
> Expectativas suben a 6,9 desde -15,7.



Otros que no se quedan atras cocinando.


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bonita trampa la de ayer, y follada la de hoy.
> 
> Que bonito lo de los alemanes eh??
> 
> ...



Lo dije la semana pasada que el DAX veriamos los 76xx, parece que hoy es el dia.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Por cierto bonitos resultados de ThyssenKrupp. Tremendo como le van a dar la vuelta a la tortilla para que no parezca nada.


----------



## tonuel (11 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por cierto bonitos resultados de ThyssenKrupp. Tremendo como le van a dar la vuelta a la tortilla para que no parezca nada.




¿que son 5000 minolles para ellos...? 



calderilla... 8:


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

El canal de cotización principal 7818-7840

7.873 y 7941 son los niveles peponian.

El fake de ayer "pa cagalse" la media hora en los 7734 acumularon a base de bien....


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Ya estan metiendo el turbo. A un pedito de los 7900 y seguimos metidos en el mismo lateral. Los alemanes tiraran parriba aun mas y los yankis... que les den por el orto, hacen lo que quieren siempre, pero los 1450 los han de ver seguro. Los 20 pulidos, no es mas que otro empujoncito mas.


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo dije la semana pasada que el DAX veriamos los 76xx, parece que hoy es el dia.



A mí no me sorprendería nada ver un 7.770 en las próximas semanas.


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A mí no me sorprendería nada ver un 7.770 en las próximas semanas.



Creo que la clave estara en los 7623, si pasamos esta parada, va a ver pepon del bueno.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A mí no me sorprendería nada ver un 7.770 en las próximas semanas.



Donde tendriamos la parada del Dax? mucho mas alla de vencimientos no deberia estar subiendo pienso.

Un saludo.


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

Ibex ahora mismo: Pasado el primer nivel alcista, volumen bajo, el objetivo son 20 puntos de bellón.

Sin fuerza para hacer un +70 para alcanzar el segundo objetivo.
Atentos al 7.893 para ver si hacemos una "caidita de Roma" al canal principal.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A mí no me sorprendería nada ver un 7.770 en las próximas semanas.




.
Claca, ¿lo del BUND se puede ir viendo como un techo en condiciones?


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Donde tendriamos la parada del Dax? mucho mas alla de vencimientos no deberia estar subiendo pienso.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo creo que veremos los 76xx antes del 13. El 13 y 14 se reune el consejo europeo y puede pasar cualquier cosa, es una reunión importante.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por cierto bonitos resultados de ThyssenKrupp. Tremendo como le van a dar la vuelta a la tortilla para que no parezca nada.



Este verano hable de ella y de como estaban reduciendo costes asi como de la fusion que estaban llevando a cabo.Parece que la bolsa les ha premiado pero su estructura de costes es la que es y se han zampado 5000 mill a cp.



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=TKA:GR


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Si vemos un techo en el bund, no esperemos bajadas a medio.


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ibex ahora mismo: Pasado el primer nivel alcista, volumen bajo, el objetivo son 20 puntos de bellón.
> 
> Sin fuerza para hacer un +70 para alcanzar el segundo objetivo.
> Atentos al 7.893 para ver si hacemos una "caidita de Roma" al canal principal.



Vuelta al 7873, rebote pero no encuentran apoyos... aumentan posibilidades de canal principal. ienso:



Edit: Caída con cierta fuerza, pero se han dedicado a aguantarla bajo banda. Momento crucial para nuestra salud esfinteral.


VAAAAMOOOSSSS


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2012)

*Vaaaaaamos coño*


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Vaya gobierno,solo piensa en recaudar:banghead:


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/ecomot...rico-antes-de-renovar-el-carne.html#_Noticias


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Claca, ¿lo del BUND se puede ir viendo como un techo en condiciones?



No, no, todavía no. Recuerdo el último comentario:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-santuario-de-gacelas-505.html#post7558044

Comentaba que de romper el lateral por abajo quedaría reforzado el escenario de techo, pero es que no ha sido así. El BUND rompió la resitencia, motivo por el cual dije que lo más probable eran caídas si no se superaban los 7.250 en el DAX -que había roto soportes-, pero mira, se recuperaron, y aún así el bono alemán siguió para arriba... algo no es tan evidente después de todo. 

Para que cuaje la idea de un techo es necesario que el precio descienda hasta los soportes para eventualmente romperlos, lógicamente si se va para arriba lo único que pasa es que tiene más margen hasta los niveles críticos, de forma que es mucho más difícil lograr el giro a la baja.


----------



## Claca (11 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Donde tendriamos la parada del Dax? mucho mas alla de vencimientos no deberia estar subiendo pienso.
> 
> Un saludo.



No me atrevo a ponerle freno, de momento sólo puedo decir que el gráfico apunta a visitar los 7.770. Tampoco es tan raro, es a lo que ya apuntaba antes del fallo bajista de hace casi un mes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2012)

a ver si TR rompe los 35.4 con fuerza y se dispara de una vez y me salgooooo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya gobierno,solo piensa en recaudar:banghead:
> 
> 
> La DGT baraja la implantación de un examen teórico antes de renovar el carné - elEconomista.es




.
La Seguí es Doctora en Medicina por la Universidad de Harvard, así que tonta no es.

Pero, según su argumento, que lo demuestre aprobando otra vez la carrera y el MIR, que la medicina ha cambiado mucho desde entonces.

¿No?




> "Admito que ni la máquina que conduzco hoy ni el entorno en el que circulo hoy tienen casi nada que ver con aquello que en su momento se me exigió como condición para obtener este permiso", reconoció el pasado sábado Seguí, poniéndose a sí misma como ejemplo, en declaraciones recogidas por el Diario de Burgos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Este es uno de los motivos por los que nunca sere de pepephone, no me gusta la forma que tienen de hacer negocios.


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...a-y-desata-las-iras-de-Barcelo.html#_Noticias


----------



## paulistano (11 Dic 2012)

Con la bajadita me han jodido el stop..... No ha sido mala.... 9centimos por acción..... Ya lo podéis tirar pendejosss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> La Seguí es Doctora en Medicina por la Universidad de Harvard, así que tonta no es.
> 
> Pero, según su argumento, que lo demuestre aprobando otra vez la carrera y el MIR, que la medicina ha cambiado mucho desde entonces.
> ...



Y todos los funcionarios..... ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2012)

Las conclusiones del PP en la comisión de investigación: Madrid Arena era seguro - EcoDiario.es

que verguenza. Nunca he querido la muerte para nadie, ni incluso mis enemigos, pero sinceramente me gustaría ver que opina la "comision" si alguna de las victimas fuera un hijo de dirigentes del PP (claro está, eso no es posible, ya que ellos no salen a este tipo de fiestas hasta horas tan tardías).....


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

Aaaaarrriba con el hilo, abajo con el churribex (aunque insisto en la visión de fondo)


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y todos los funcionarios..... ::



Yo también te quiero. o


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2012)

A las buenas tardes

Les consulto su oponión. Hay un personaje que está "pallá", tipo burbubolsa, que se dedica a decir barbaridades de mi en su blog.

Aparte de ignorarle, cosa que llevo haciendo años, pero hoy de ha pasado tres pueblos, me recomendarian algun despacho de abogados duchos en estas lides???

Perdon por el oftopic


----------



## peseteuro (11 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A las buenas tardes
> 
> Les consulto su oponión. Hay un personaje que está "pallá", tipo burbubolsa, que se dedica a decir barbaridades de mi en su blog.
> 
> ...



pero ¿Abogados nacionales o abogados albanokosovares?


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A las buenas tardes
> 
> Les consulto su oponión. Hay un personaje que está "pallá", tipo burbubolsa, que se dedica a decir barbaridades de mi en su blog.
> 
> ...



Mi consejo es que te pongas en contacto con el administrador del sitio web, donde esta el blog, creo que sera mas eficaz que los abogados.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Las conclusiones del PP en la comisión de investigación: Madrid Arena era seguro - EcoDiario.es
> 
> que verguenza. Nunca he querido la muerte para nadie, ni incluso mis enemigos, pero sinceramente me gustaría ver que opina la "comision" si alguna de las victimas fuera un hijo de dirigentes del PP (claro está, eso no es posible, ya que ellos no salen a este tipo de fiestas hasta horas tan tardías).....



El hijoputismo está en clara tendencia alcista.


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

La dirección y vamos a por él.......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también te quiero. o





No creo que tomen esa medida.... bajaría la recaudación de impuestos por una caída del 99% del consumo de carburantes ::


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Mi consejo es que te pongas en contacto con el administrador del sitio web, donde esta el blog, creo que sera mas eficaz que los abogados.



Y que harán? Borrarle las estradas? Es que el tipo está muy ido y cuando entra en brote ..... Le da por inventarse cosas sobre mi

Ya le digo que llevo tiempo ignorandolo pero tengo que ir pensando algo, poeque ademas es una cuestion profesional


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> pero ¿Abogados nacionales o abogados albanokosovares?



Jajaja se merece los dos ¿Cuales salen mas baratos?ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2012)

me decanto tambien por los albanokosovares.
un buen susto a tiempo es muy efectivo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jajaja se merece los dos ¿Cuales salen mas baratos?ienso:



estamos en un foro de bolsa, lo importante no es el precio, sino la rentabilidad.


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

Supongo que si nos da la dirección del blog perderá su anonimato en este foro. Si no, podríamos darle caña de la buena.


De momento denuncia en comisaría, y algún abogado que pida el cierre inmediato del blog. No puedo ayudarle con ninguno en concreto, pero tiene pinta de que no debe ser especializado: Atenta contra el honor...así que fácil el cierre y posterior petición de daños y perjuicios.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Las conclusiones del PP en la comisión de investigación: Madrid Arena era seguro - EcoDiario.es
> 
> que verguenza. Nunca he querido la muerte para nadie, ni incluso mis enemigos, pero sinceramente me gustaría ver que opina la "comision" si alguna de las victimas fuera un hijo de dirigentes del PP (claro está, eso no es posible, ya que ellos no salen a este tipo de fiestas hasta horas tan tardías).....



una comisión de investigacion *siempre * se hace para tapar alguna responsabilidad de amiguetes


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y que harán? Borrarle las estradas? Es que el tipo está muy ido y cuando entra en brote ..... Le da por inventarse cosas sobre mi
> 
> Ya le digo que llevo tiempo ignorandolo pero tengo que ir pensando algo, poeque ademas es una cuestion profesional



El administrador le puede borrar los contenidos y banearlo, igual desiste.

Si el problema persiste se entra el mundo legal donde los procesos puede eternizarse y hará falta un abogado, suerte y dinero.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estamos en un foro de bolsa, lo importante no es el precio, sino la rentabilidad.



Yo afinaria aun mas,lo mas importante es el riesgo asociado a una determinada rentabilidad.Personalmente optaria por hablar con el administrador y el autor exponiendo el perjuicio que supone para mi persona determinados comentarios y que de no desaparecer tendre que tomar ciertas medidas legales.


----------



## peseteuro (11 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jajaja se merece los dos ¿Cuales salen mas baratos?ienso:



Pues con lo "efectiva" que es nuestra justicia y las famosas tasas ...

Te puedo pasar algunos teléfonos de SPAM que me suele llegar por fax para recobro de clientes morosos de forma "efectiva y extrajudicial" sólo con leerlo acojona y a saber quien está detrás


----------



## Seren (11 Dic 2012)

Velita arriba velita abajo velita arriba velita abajo, para no ir a ningún sitio... esto no se veía desde tiempos remotos


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

1450, recuerden. Usa quiere subir al precio que sea, miserias, ruina para UE, etc.

Feliz navidad.


----------



## juanfer (11 Dic 2012)

¿Podeis entrar en IGMarkets? No puedo entrar.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Podeis entrar en IGMarkets? No puedo entrar.




Para lo que hay que ver....


PD: Afirmativo, yo la menos tengo acceso.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> 1450, recuerden. Usa quiere subir al precio que sea, miserias, ruina para UE, etc.
> 
> Feliz navidad.



Pues yo pienso acompañarles hasta el 1449 y recojer velas, que en este futuro he aguantado mucho en contra :´(


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo pienso acompañarles hasta el 1449 y recojer velas, que en este futuro he aguantado mucho en contra :´(



Quien dice que estas navidades turron de chocolate... .

Espero sorpresa de estos impresentables gringos, me da a la narizinocho:.

Hasta el carpatolai hace sus ejpeculaciones:



> Ojo al futuro del mini [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Muy importante ver donde cierra. Cierres por encima de 1.425 recordamos que significaría rotura de resistencias y tiene el camino despejado hacia la zona de techos de 1.465, donde se paró tres veces desde septiembre...si al final aún tendremos rally de Navidad con abismo fiscal y todo...tiene pinta de que se empieza a descontar casi al 100% que los políticos marearán la perdiz y llegarán a un acuerdo al final...



Si por el fuese ponia al SP a la altura del Dow.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Y esto es mas tremendo aun:



> Recompra deuda Grecia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Reuters comentan que según sus fuentes al final la operación atrae 32.000 millones de euros al 33,5%. Este coste no obstante es peor de lo esperado.



Saludos y buena tarde.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Dic 2012)

Niño Becerra: "El problema de Cataluña no es político, es económico" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2012)

Conchita Velasco a tope...por ahora


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Conchita Velasco a tope...por ahora



Esta semana toca atacar los 8000 de nuevo. Veremos si tenemos el n-esimo cabezado o los peta (imagino que la B, sino no tendrian emocion para el vencimiento).


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Cierre en maximos y mañana mas candela... ya veremos a ver.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2012)

El año que viene va a ser muy complicado

Ahora a disfrutar del brutal y místico rally alcista de navidad... ho-ho-ho

Pepon ya ha comprado sus puros y regalos, no lo distraigan.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El año que viene va a ser muy complicado
> 
> Ahora a disfrutar del brutal y místico rally alcista de navidad... ho-ho-ho
> 
> Pepon ya ha comprado sus puros y regalos, no lo distraigan.



8400-600, 1470, por ahi andaremos no? 8:

Cambia la firma que aun no toca.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> 8400-600, 1470, por ahi andaremos no? 8:
> 
> Cambia la firma que aun no toca.



Pues si , los 1470

Y no cambio la firma porque estamos muy cerca del big-catacrocker. Más que incluso que por Mayo.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Dic 2012)

Hoy es uno de esos dias en que Gamesa duele.


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El canal de cotización principal 7818-7840
> 
> 7.873 y *7941* son los niveles peponian.
> 
> El fake de ayer "pa cagalse" la media hora en los 7734 acumularon a base de bien....



No ha molado ni un pelo lo que han hecho al cierre, toca Peponian Level II y algunos "fiables" han saltado como alma que lleva el diablo.... :cook:

Sorpresita Yankie...ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (11 Dic 2012)

Mañana resultados de inditex, no he vendido hoy las 200 que coji la semana pasada a un precio medio de 99,x. Ojala no tenga una visita matinal de pandoro, pero tengo una corazonada. 


P.d Pido a gritos el gif del negrito zumbon con la vaselina


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2012)

mirad ENCE parece que tiene buena pinta HCHi


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2012)

Todo tranquilo, el ProShares Vix Short Term sigue reventando hacia abajo.


----------



## Janus (11 Dic 2012)

Amigo piratón, las Advanced Microdevices no pueden o no quieren. Su puta madre.


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

El SP esta formando una figura técnica denominada "prepucio prono". En 1417 cierra la figura, justo donde empieza el frenillo.

P.D: Perdón es Decúbito supino la figura,mira para arriba ::


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El SP esta formando una figura técnica denominada "prepucio prono". En 1417 cierra la figura, justo donde empieza el frenillo.
> 
> P.D: Perdón es Decúbito supino la figura,mira para arriba ::



En intradia o a medio plazo? :XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

En el intradia, si es a tres jornadas hace la formación completa. El prepucio y sus dos apellidos.


----------



## FranR (11 Dic 2012)

El pirata parece que no está, pero ha sido hablar de




y aparecer.


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...a-unicom-gracias-iphone/20121211cdscdsemp_18/


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El pirata parece que no está, pero ha sido hablar de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoyja! que soy un tío muy religioso y amante de las tradiciones orientales!!!!


----------



## bertok (11 Dic 2012)

La revolución del Shale Gas


----------



## ponzi (11 Dic 2012)

Muy interesante.Cuanto arroz y cocacola tomaran los nuevos habitantes que estan por venir?


http://www.ivoox.com/economia-directa-11-12-2012-explosion-demografica-audios-mp3_rf_1637313_1.html


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El SP esta formando una figura técnica denominada "prepucio prono". En 1417 cierra la figura, justo donde empieza el frenillo.
> 
> P.D: Perdón es Decúbito supino la figura,mira para arriba ::



no entiendo, disculpe la ignorancia

habemus Pandoro de Alcudia


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no entiendo, disculpe la ignorancia
> 
> habemus Pandoro de Alcudia



No hamijo, solo era el SP que estaba dibujando una parábola, con figura carajil, justo antes de romper la tendencia hacia el frenillo en los 1424.

Seguimos con la idea a corto plazo, pepon sigue siendo nuestro pastor.

En un rato niveles.


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La revolución del Shale Gas



Gracias es interesante. Queda mucha madeja por desarbolar ahí porque la clave está en los precios de turnover entre activos así como la calidad del gas .... pero es evidente que hay más gas y cada vez a un precio más competitivo y eso se nota en los futuros de Gas Natural.
Ahí aparece un chart muy interesante en el que radica el bajón del sector carbonero desde 2008. El precio del gas no ha parado de bajar y eso ha incrementado su demanda en la producción de energía eléctrica en detrimento del uso del carbón (el otro motivo es la ralentización de la industria china).

Destacar que no inviertan de oidas. Ahí se recomienda Chesapeake y Devon. Ambas están reventadas en bolsa y el cambio lleva su tiempo.


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2012)

De noviembre.

El gas de esquisto producido en EE.UU. supone ahora un 30% de su consumo total de gas, frente a tan sólo el 1% de 2000
La importación neta de crudo de EE.UU. ha caído de más de 13 mill. de barriles diarios en 2007 hasta 8 mill. a finales de 2011
El creciente suministro de gas de esquisto ha contribuido a un gran descenso estructural en los precios del gas natural en EE.UU. el precio actual de 2,84 dólares/mmbtu es muy inferior a los precios de dos dígitos que se registraron en 2008 y que son la tónica general en Europa actualmente (véase el gráfico a la izquierda).
Algunos expertos creen que EE.UU.podría ser energéticamente autosuficiente en 2020


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gracias es interesante. Queda mucha madeja por desarbolar ahí porque la clave está en los precios de turnover entre activos así como la calidad del gas .... pero es evidente que hay más gas y cada vez a un precio más competitivo y eso se nota en los futuros de Gas Natural.
> Ahí aparece un chart muy interesante en el que radica el bajón del sector carbonero desde 2008. El precio del gas no ha parado de bajar y eso ha incrementado su demanda en la producción de energía eléctrica en detrimento del uso del carbón (el otro motivo es la ralentización de la industria china).
> 
> Destacar que no inviertan de oidas. Ahí se recomienda Chesapeake y Devon. Ambas están reventadas en bolsa y el cambio lleva su tiempo.



Los precios bajos del gas han venido para quedarse mucho tiempo. Van a bajar bastante más en los próximos 2 años.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De noviembre.
> 
> El gas de esquisto producido en EE.UU. supone ahora un 30% de su consumo total de gas, frente a tan sólo el 1% de 2000
> La importación neta de crudo de EE.UU. ha caído de más de 13 mill. de barriles diarios en 2007 hasta 8 mill. a finales de 2011
> ...



Los usanos van ganando la partida por goleada.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

IAAAAAAAAAA

El sentimiento bajista en el SP es del 92%, cágate lorito.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

Ojo a esta zona 7.939-7.951 la ruptura arriba nos manda al 8.080 y haciendo ojitos al 8.199.

Solo desaparece el peligro Pepón en los 7.825


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los precios bajos del gas han venido para quedarse mucho tiempo. Van a bajar bastante más en los próximos 2 años.



Amigo Bertok, ahora está de moda el que los analistos digan que el gas natural va a volver al nivel de 5. De hecho, empresas como Chesapeake han dejado de tener cobertura sobre bajadas futuras del gas porque preven subidas en el precio al menos en los próximos años.

La realidad es que el carbón está tirando hacia arriba y en el momento que veamos a empresas como Alpha Natural superar los 10 .... significarán pistoletazo de salida para nuevo ciclo secular alcista.

En estos temas, es mejor ojos que cerebro.


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> El sentimiento bajista en el SP es del 92%, cágate lorito.



Buen momento para que lo lleven, y para deleite de algunos:8:, hasta los 1480.

Lo están haciendo muy bien. Hay mínimos superiores y máximos superiores así que lo normal es esperar ir hacia arriba. El nigger y Bernie aprueban este hilo.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Dic 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2012)

Inditex ganó 1.655 millones en los nueve primeros meses de su ejercicio fiscal, el 27% más - elEconomista.es


----------



## sr.anus (12 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Inditex ganó 1.655 millones en los nueve primeros meses de su ejercicio fiscal, el 27% más - elEconomista.es










Como se lo tomara el mercado? espero bastante platita para este fin de semana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gracias es interesante. Queda mucha madeja por desarbolar ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/1f2bf7f0-1b13-4512-bcd2-04bc94acad48/12.12.2012-08.58.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/1f2bf7f0-1b13-4512-bcd2-04bc94acad48/12.12.2012-08.58.png" width="336" height="196" border="0" /></a>



sr.anus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está ya descontao :fiufiu::::XX:



Well.....my job is done


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Bufffff.....

Perroflautismo 100%

Interstitial - Noticia

_"Aquellos que se exilian en el extranjero, no son más quienes tienen miedo de volverse pobres. Es porque ellos querrían hacerse aún más ricos", ha lanzado el jefe del gobierno socialista, en respuesta a una pregunta que aludía a la instalación en Bélgica del actor Gérard Depardieu._

....


_El gobierno socialista galo prevé para 2013 un impuesto del 75% sobre los ingresos superiores a un millón de euros._


75%.... :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2012)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bufffff.....
> 
> Perroflautismo 100%
> 
> ...



Gov: les vamos a robar y Uds. deben dejarse, que son demasiado ricos
GD: FU!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Y paraterminar el cupo de posts del dia por contrato:

Ay uqe ganicas tengo de guano!!!
*
[SocGen]*








Ya reapareceré cuando se esté hablando de pucios, postpucios y prepucios ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No si lo que me jode es la demagogia. No es un impuesto de lo que se tiene, es de lo que se gana con trabajo! 

Lo mismo me equivoco, pero pienso que las rentas del trabajo son las que menos tendrían que tributar en comparación con los rendimientos de capital e inmobiliarios. Claro, que esto estaría bien en un mundo ideal en el que no nos robaran los ahorros vía inflacccccccción.


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No si lo que me jode es la demagogia. No es un impuesto de lo que se tiene, es de lo que se gana con trabajo!
> 
> Lo mismo me equivoco, pero pienso que las rentas del trabajo son las que menos tendrían que tributar en comparación con los rendimientos de capital e inmobiliarios. Claro, que esto estaría bien en un mundo ideal en el que no nos robaran los ahorros vía inflacccccccción.



A los gobiernos europeos les gusta robar de todas partes, creen que nuestros bolsillos son infinitos y no soportan, con indisimulada envidia, a todos aquellos que ganan mucho más que otros, quieren igualarnos a todos mientras ellos mismos se ponen sueldos de escándalo (para lo que hacen).


----------



## sr.anus (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está ya descontao :fiufiu::::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....my job is done



:: tenia razon

Aun asi sacamos casi 3 eurapios por accion:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> :: tenia razon
> 
> Aun asi sacamos casi 3 eurapios por accion:baba:



Naaaa, si es una coña del hilo. Siempre decimos lo mismo ante las noticias. 
Las noticias siguen al precio y no al revés.... ooooohhhhhhmmmm! ::

Enhorabuena y a disfrutar las plusvis!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Dic 2012)

Momento interesante...


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

Como les pica ver que pueden quedarse sin el alquiler de la linea.Que compitan en libre mercado veremos quien es capaz de desplegar una infraestructura como la de tef.Mucho ojo en Mexico porque en diciembre puede cambiar la legislacion a favor de tef.


http://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/ono-presenta-conflicto-telefónica-cmt-081041678.html


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2012)

Que mañana más aburrida....la sesión es tan monótona como la fecha de hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Que mañana más aburrida....la sesión es tan monótona como la fecha de hoy


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



me parto la caja


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2012)

Se comenta que quizá entre esta tarde Ebro o Viscofán en el Ibex. Candidatas a salir Gamesa, Sacyr... Las mierdas de siempre. 

¿Sabemos si esto es bueno para una empresa? ¿Suele subir con su entrada? ¿Se queda igual?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Que mañana más aburrida....la sesión es tan monótona como la fecha de hoy



Ya no veremos algo parecido...¿nunca?

1/1/01; 2/2/02; 3/3/03;....12/12/12


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya no veremos algo parecido...¿nunca?
> 
> 1/1/01; 2/2/02; 3/3/03;....12/12/12



Yo tengo pensado estar por aquí el 01/01/01 del 2101... que es más relevante que el 12/12/12 del 2012. 

Y cuando digo por aquí, me refiero a este hilo en este foro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo tengo pensado estar por aquí el 01/01/01 del 2101... que es más relevante que el 12/12/12 del 2012.
> 
> Y cuando digo por aquí, me refiero a este hilo en este foro.



das miedo.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, falló el planteamento pajamentalero. En cambio llegaron los velotes. Había que haberle echado huevos...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359831-habeis-visto-ibex-2012-noviembre-que-no-ocurrio-octubre-ni-septiembre-266.html#post7773497

[Alpha Natural Resources]


----------



## ddddd (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, falló el planteamento pajamentalero. En cambio llegaron los velotes. Había que haberle echado huevos...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359831-habeis-visto-ibex-2012-noviembre-que-no-ocurrio-octubre-ni-septiembre-266.html#post7773497
> 
> [Alpha Natural Resources]



¿Dónde tendría marcado el objetivo actualmente?

Un saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Dónde tendría marcado el objetivo actualmente?
> 
> Un saludo.



Creo que los 9.6, los tocará, si los rompe, se podría ir con un segundo impulso hasta los 11.5. Lleva un +30% sin pestañear.....


----------



## diosmercado (12 Dic 2012)

Impresionante lo de Thyssen Krupp. Al final le dan la vuelta a la tortilla y suben.

Volvemos a pelear por los 8000, esta vez me da mala espina.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

*[AMD]*





nasdaq cerrado hoy..... (no..... :: :


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]W9tFbTvGKnk[/YOUTUBE]

Empieza el baile...Húngaro.

01001110115

Daaaaaleee


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2012)

Barbas a las 18,30h


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Impresionante lo de Thyssen Krupp. Al final le dan la vuelta a la tortilla y suben.
> 
> Volvemos a pelear por los 8000, esta vez me da mala espina.



Igual es que se esta valorando la fusion de este verano mas que un resultado a cp


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se comenta que quizá entre esta tarde Ebro o Viscofán en el Ibex. Candidatas a salir Gamesa, Sacyr... Las mierdas de siempre.
> 
> ¿Sabemos si esto es bueno para una empresa? ¿Suele subir con su entrada? ¿Se queda igual?



Por lo general suele subir principalmente porque los fondos indice se ven obligados a tomar posiciones.Parece que al fin bme va a ponerse las pilas


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Como se lo tomara el mercado? espero bastante platita para este fin de semana



Alguien ha mirado su capitalizacion?64000 mill, la nada friolera cifra de 20000 mill mas que telefonica.La verdad que inditex es de las empresas mejor gestionadas del ibex pero esa capitalizacion es para ganar a medio plazo 5000 mill de forma recurrente, ojo que igual lo logra pero me parece mucho optimismo


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

Esta subida de Mapfre me esta doliendo lo que no esta escrito


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=MAP:SM


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien ha mirado su capitalizacion?64000 mill, la nada friolera cifra de 20000 mill mas que telefonica.La verdad que inditex es de las empresas mejor gestionadas del ibex pero esa capitalizacion es para ganar a medio plazo 5000 mill de forma recurrente, ojo que igual lo logra pero me parece mucho optimismo



Se compra abajo y se vende arriba.

Inditex continuará siendo una de las mejores empresas del mundo y a la vez hará perder ingentes cantidades de dinero a sus accionistas (los que están entrando ahora).

Esta película ya la hemos visto antes ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Look AMD.

Vamos januuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## vermer (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Look AMD.
> 
> Vamos januuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!



Creo que Janus está levitando con sus carboneras...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por lo general suele subir principalmente porque los fondos indice se ven obligados a tomar posiciones.Parece que al fin bme va a ponerse las pilas



Eso es lo que imaginaba, pero como siempre... Vete tu a saber cuanto estaba descontado porque el mercado ya sabe que Ebro va a entrar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Creo que Janus está levitando con sus carboneras...



With LDK .........................................


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

*Get Ready For QE4: Fed To Buy $870B More Through 2013, Barclays Says
*
It is widely expected that the Federal Reserve will announce more balance sheet expansion, or quantitative easing, on Wednesday. QE4 will consist of the Fed buying $85 billion in mortgage-backed securities and longer-term Treasuries at least to the end of next year, totaling at least $870 billion, according to Barclays.

The latest QE-program announced by the Bernanke Fed will be tied to the progress of the labor market, which has seen the unemployment rate tick down as a consequence of a falling labor participation rate, rather than truly improved economic conditions. This could mean the potential rate of output growth in the U.S. has taken a bit hit since the financial crisis.


PIMCO's Bill Gross: Sub-2% Growth And Unemployment Above 7% For A Decade
Agustino Fontevecchia
Forbes Staff

Watch Out With Housing: Disapointing Sales And Sandy Reveal Weak Recovery
Agustino Fontevecchia
Forbes Staff

U.S. Adds Surprising 146K Jobs In Nov.; Unemployment Down To 7.7%
Abram Brown
Forbes Staff

U.S. Wraps Up AIG Bailout With $7.6B Stock Sale, Touts $22.7B Return
Steve Schaefer
Forbes Staff
A pretty strong consensus has formed among analysts and economists that the Fed will go full-steam ahead with its plans to deliver policy easing via balance sheet expansion. Specifically, after announcing open-ended purchases of mortgage-backed securities worth $40 billion a month in September, dubbed QEternity by the media, the FOMC is expected to unveil a new $45 billion plan to buy Treasuries in order to replace Operation Twist.

This means even looser monetary policy, as the Fed won’t be sterilizing the $45 billion that used to be part of the Twist. Chairman Ben Bernanke has been very clear about the need to provide continued support until he sees a real improvement in labor markets, and is putting his money where his mouth is: the Fed will have bought $870 billion in new securities from September to the end of 2013, according to Barclays, which expects Treasury purchases to end with June, while the MBS program should last to the end of the year. By the end of 2013, the Fed will own between 34% and 39% of the Treasury market across each sector of the curve, Nomura’s analysts noted.

How much is enough, though? The Fed has come under heavy criticism, particularly by Republicans, for its asset purchases, while the FOMC has been divided for some time, with the likes of Jeffery Lacker and Richard Fisher consistently dissenting with the committee’s decisions. Bernanke tried to shed some light on the issue, with the October FOMC statement noting:

The outlook for the labor market does not improve substantially, the Committee will continue its purchases of agency mortgage-backed securities, undertake additional asset purchases, and employ its other policy tools as appropriate until such improvement is achieved in a context of price stability.

The debate has raged on both within the FOMC and the broader academic and financial community. Indeed, there’s been talk of modifying the Fed’s forward guidance to include some measure of progress in the labor market, along with factors that take into account inflation. Analysts don’t expect any major breakthroughs in the Fed’s communication strategy on Wednesday, yet it is clear that simply looking at the unemployment rate doesn’t accurately measure progress on the jobs front.

Joblessness has ticked down 1.5 percentage points since the end of 2010, but only a portion of that is due to an improved economic environment, according to Nomura’s research team. A major factor pushing down the unemployment rate is the steady decline in the labor participation rate, which has fallen to its lowest levels since the mid-1980s. That’s clearly not a good thing.

As the unemployment rate has declined, it has actually worried economists that are seeing signs of a permanent reduction in the potential output of the U.S. economy. Citing Okun’s Law, which stipulates that for joblessness to slide real GDP must grow above potential, Nomura’s research team indicates that real output growth has averaged just under 2% annually since the end of 2010, meaning unemployment fell quicker than it should have.

The labor force participation rate, which peaked in 2000, has been trending lower ever since. Rising college enrollment, retiring Baby Boomers, and a topping out of the participation rate for women are all part of the explanation, but the decline has exceeded those demographic factors, Nomura’s team notes. This means these workers will probably return to the labor market as the economy improves, limiting that rate at which unemployment can fall.

Despite declining joblessness, firms are still announcing big rounds of job cuts. Over the past few months, companies like Boeing, Citigroup, Research in Motion, and PepsiCo have announced layoffs.

The Fed will therefore keep its QE programs alive until it can project above-trend GDP growth, Nomura’s research team argues. They see economic growth picking up in the second-half of 2013, indicating above-trend GDP projections won’t come in until then, at which point the Fed will begin to tone down its easing, first by halting Treasury purchases, and then by ending its MBS program.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

Llevamos horas por encima de la rampa lanzamiento de Pepón y se está quedando en Pepín.

A ver si bajan a por gacelillas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Llevamos horas por encima de la rampa lanzamiento de Pepón y se está quedando en Pepín.
> 
> A ver si bajan a por gacelillas.



Sera para sacudirse a unas pocas, ¿no?

Venga, un clasico full length! :

[YOUTUBE]etICe8v4P1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Llevamos horas por encima de la rampa lanzamiento de Pepón y se está quedando en Pepín.
> 
> A ver si bajan a por gacelillas.



El mercado está seco, lo mueven con cuatro contratos mal contados.

Estas situaciones son preludio de agresivas ventas. Sin embargo, la pauta de precios es de consolidación para volver a tirar al alza.

Que se muerdan entre ellos y luego si tal ya entraremos.


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sera para sacudirse a unas pocas, ¿no?
> 
> Venga, un clasico full length! :



O que no tienen bastantes para agarrar la subida a los 8.400 y luego dejarlos tirados esperando los juanelísticos. ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Get Ready For QE4: Fed To Buy $870B More Through 2013, Barclays Says
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2012)

la leche .......... entré tarde en LDK 1.1- salida -1.17 (me acojone)


----------



## Janus (12 Dic 2012)

Hemos soltado las LDK en 1,19. La gran resistencia está en 1,20. Si la supera volveremos a tirar.

Más de un 20% de reward desde el 4/12.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Gng3sPiJdzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

LOL :XX: :XX: :XX;uy

EL DE LA PIÑATA USA UN HACHA???????????????????? :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2012)

Las mayores búsquedas en Google desde España en 2012:


1. Bankia
2. Mi Tele
3. Prima de Riesgo
4. Gran Hermano 12+1
5. Lo Imposible
6. Apalabrados
7. Reforma laboral 2012
8. Felix Baumgartner
9. Gangnam Style
10. Sepe

Definitivamente estamos perdidos.... :8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Dic 2012)

quien conos es el Felix..... lo voy a buscar.
ya se quien es.


----------



## endetrimento (12 Dic 2012)

la bolsa no mide la economía real: diarioseconomicos: Evolución del PIB de España por componentes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Las mayores búsquedas en Google desde España en 2012:
> 
> 
> 1. Bankia
> ...










¿Nada de pr0n? Ande vamos a llegar. :no:

A no ser que los puntos 3 y 5 sean nombres de pelis y el 9 una filia rara de esas que le molan a bertok.... ::


----------



## sr.anus (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Las mayores búsquedas en Google desde España en 2012:
> 
> 
> 1. Bankia
> ...



De todos esos terminos solo busque gangnam style, ¿me salvo de la quema?


----------



## aitor33 (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Las mayores búsquedas en Google desde España en 2012:
> 
> Definitivamente estamos perdidos.... :8:




Pues sí...Donde están las porno? Yo son las que más busco::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pues sí...Donde están las porno? Yo son las que más busco::



You deserve a........


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Las mayores búsquedas en Google desde España en 2012:
> 
> 
> 1. Bankia
> ...


----------



## J-Z (12 Dic 2012)

Guanesa al continuo, entra Viscofan.


----------



## Paco Hernando (12 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hemos soltado las LDK en 1,19. La gran resistencia está en 1,20. Si la supera volveremos a tirar.
> 
> Más de un 20% de reward desde el 4/12.



Madre mia!! : A 1,28!! Y yo me lo he perdido... Ains!


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

¿sabéis donde puedo ver en directo a tito berni?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿sabéis donde puedo ver en directo a tito berni?



¿A que hora es?


----------



## Claca (12 Dic 2012)

Buenas,

Sentimiento de Mercado

Veamos cómo reaccionamos ante las peponadas.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2012)

pasando el rulo por los stops


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿A que hora es?



Había leido que a las 18:30. Me resulta extraño tan pronto.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2012)

Esto es interesante

_La FED ha pasado de trabajar con un marco temporal a marcar objetivos en datos macro, así que ya tenemos las cifras como generadores de movimientos: tipos bajos hasa que desempleo esté por debajo del 6,5% y la inflación en el 2,5% o menos. Ahora esos datos van a mover más mercado porque ponen objetivos._


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Los usanos están locos o la van a liar interplanetaria.

Ya no sé que decir: The end is near o Winter is coming.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Veamos cómo reaccionamos ante las peponadas.



he cumplido con mi deber ClacaHedge

Bullish

::


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Dic 2012)

Gamesa fuera del IBEX, esto es bueno para ella o malo?


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2012)

Mis Ebros siguen fuera? Vaya, tendre que seguir yendo a la segunda pagina a buscarla 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Gamesa fuera del IBEX, esto es bueno para ella o malo?



Es bueno para el Ibex :XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es bueno para el Ibex :XX:



Evidentemente es un valor con muy poco volumen. Pero que opinas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es bueno para el Ibex :XX:



No me sea mam0n (counter-attack trans-forums), tendrían que salir otras mi3rdas antes que Gamesa (i.e. bankia o sacyr). DE acuerdo que vale una mielda y la opamos entre dos o tres del hilo. Pero es un clásico chicharrero del culibex. Ya no se respeta nada! :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sea mam0n (counter-attack trans-forums), tendrían que salir otras mi3rdas antes que Gamesa (i.e. b*ankia o sacyr*). DE acuerdo que vale una mielda y la opamos entre dos o tres del hilo. Pero es un clásico chicharrero del culibex. Ya no se respeta nada! :no:



Esas son filiales de Poker Stars


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Veamos cómo reaccionamos ante las peponadas.



Votado alcista. Va con mi caracter y quedan menos de dos semanas para que venga Papa Noel... Y eso que el anuncio de un libro de Michael Connelly con borbotones de sangre no invitaba a ello. Justo ayer termine "9 Dragones"...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kemao2 (12 Dic 2012)

SI el petroleo sube y la inflación sube por encima del 2.5% ¿pararán de comprar bonos? ehhh:ouch:ienso::no:





Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto es interesante
> 
> _La FED ha pasado de trabajar con un marco temporal a marcar objetivos en datos macro, así que ya tenemos las cifras como generadores de movimientos: tipos bajos hasa que desempleo esté por debajo del 6,5% *y la inflación en el 2,5% o menos.* Ahora esos datos van a mover más mercado porque ponen objetivos._


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> SI el petroleo sube y la inflación sube por encima del 2.5% ¿pararán de comprar bonos? ehhh:ouch:ienso::no:



Se encargarán de manipular la inflación para seguir imprimiendo hasta el infinito.

Ya estoy seguro que tienen un Plan B para que cuando la situación vaya a explotar, endiñarle el marrón a otro.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2012)

buenas tardes tengan ustedes.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me sea mam0n (counter-attack trans-forums), tendrían que salir otras mi3rdas antes que Gamesa (i.e. bankia o sacyr). DE acuerdo que vale una mielda y la opamos entre dos o tres del hilo. Pero es un clásico chicharrero del culibex. Ya no se respeta nada! :no:



A mi me han jodido vivo. Buscar su +8 o -11% era una de mis ilusiones cada tarde. Si quitan a Sacyr me dejo la bolsa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> buenas tardes tengan ustedes.



Hola, ¿qué te cuentas? )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esas son filiales de Poker Stars



Gamesa capitaliza por unos 400M€, con una deuda de 590M€, pero es que lo de sacyr es de traca, capitaliza por 600M, con una deuda de.....


*8.743M€*


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gamesa capitaliza por unos 400M€, con una deuda de 590M€, pero es que lo de sacyr es de traca, capitaliza por 600M, con una deuda de.....
> 
> 
> *8.743M€*



Sacyr da juego a los aspirantes a especulatas.

Pasarán buenos momentos hasta que un día enciendan el monitor y vean una de los 2 posibles finales de Sacyr:

1, Sacyr quiebra.
2, Sacyr aprueba una operación acordeón y los accionistas pierden toda su inversión.

Luego vendrán los lloros. :no:


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hola, ¿qué te cuentas? )



Estoy tan cansada que no me cuento nada, unas semanas de horror en el curro.

Tremendo como está todo, no quiero dar datos pero es para temblar.

Estos días hasta los empleados vagos que siempre pasan de todo están preocupados.

El 2013 va a ser horrible, horrible.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy tan cansada que no me cuento nada, unas semanas de horror en el curro.
> 
> Tremendo como está todo, *no quiero dar datos pero es para temblar*.
> 
> ...



Has disfrutado de la luz, ahora comienza lo duro.

Ponte a salvo, *winter is coming*.


----------



## Mulder (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy tan cansada que no me cuento nada, unas semanas de horror en el curro.
> 
> Tremendo como está todo, no quiero dar datos pero es para temblar.
> 
> ...



¿y no se puede filtrar algún detalle escabroso sin dar nombres propios ni nada? :rolleye:

Queremos de saber!


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Valoraciones de Banco Popular a día 7 de diciembre de 2012 - Mi objetivo 0.17-0.25 euros


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y no se puede filtrar algún detalle escabroso sin dar nombres propios ni nada? :rolleye:
> 
> Queremos de saber!



Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

En mi excompany, casi un 50% de bajada de las ventas...es de las multinacionales punteras...acaban de hacer una redución bestial de personal y aunque los empleados piensan que acabo lo peor a primeros de año se va la mitad a la calle.

En mi empresa actual hemos tenido que tomar una decisión, ERE y desinversión a lo bestia o a tirar para adelante...vamos para adelante pero con los cojones de corbata.

Y si quiere algo escabroso se lo cuento en otro lado que puede flipar mucho...este foro tiene más lectores de lo que yo me imaginaba


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> En mi excompany, casi un 50% de bajada de las ventas...es de las multinacionales punteras...acaban de hacer una redución bestial de personal y aunque los empleados piensan que acabo lo peor a primeros de año se va la mitad a la calle.
> 
> ...



La desesperación lleva al asesinato.

Vienen años muy duros y peligrosos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Has disfrutado de la luz, ahora comienza lo duro.
> 
> Ponte a salvo, *winter is coming*.



_“Oh, my sweet summer child," Old Nan said quietly, "what do you know of fear? Fear is for the winter, my little lord, when the snows fall a hundred feet
deep and the ice wind comes howling out of the north. Fear is for the long
night, when the sun hides its face for years at a time, and little children
are born and live and die all in darkness while the direwolves grow gaunt and
hungry, and the white walkers move through the woods” _

*Traduzco*

"Oh, hijo siemprealcista", dijo bertok calmado, "¿que sabes tu del guano? Guano llegará en invierno, gacela siemprealcista, cuando caigan pipotones de cien en cien y se escuchen los aullidos de cárpatos desde Nepal. El guano durará meses, cuando el ibex desaparezca de las carteras de los fondos, y las gacelas pierdan sus ahorros una y otra vez, y los jubiletas pierdan hasta las pelotas de petanca en sus planes de pensiones, y los del hvei se retuerzan en la trinchera"


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _“Oh, my sweet summer child," Old Nan said quietly, "what do you know of fear? Fear is for the winter, my little lord, when the snows fall a hundred feet
> deep and the ice wind comes howling out of the north. Fear is for the long
> night, when the sun hides its face for years at a time, and little children
> are born and live and die all in darkness while the direwolves grow gaunt and
> ...



Tienes buen gusto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]tvObuhT7Kpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _“Oh, my sweet summer child," Old Nan said quietly, "what do you know of fear? Fear is for the winter, my little lord, when the snows fall a hundred feet
> deep and the ice wind comes howling out of the north. Fear is for the long
> night, when the sun hides its face for years at a time, and little children
> are born and live and die all in darkness while the direwolves grow gaunt and
> ...



[YOUTUBE]ydnOuRMIBPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mis Ebros siguen fuera? Vaya, tendre que seguir yendo a la segunda pagina a buscarla
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Si en el Ibex no cotiza el azucar (Ebro) y sí las tripas (Viscofan)
La cosa está clara, Tiene que salir el guano para seguir embutiendo chorizos.

JANUUUUUUUUS ¿Que pasa en China?


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La desesperación lleva al asesinato.
> 
> Vienen años muy duros y peligrosos.



Y están más cerca de lo que muchos piensan.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Y están más cerca de lo que muchos piensan.



Hasta los castuzos están nerviosos.

Mira, algo bueno de la crisis, que se jodan.::


----------



## juanfer (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> En mi excompany, casi un 50% de bajada de las ventas...es de las multinacionales punteras...acaban de hacer una redución bestial de personal y aunque los empleados piensan que acabo lo peor a primeros de año se va la mitad a la calle.
> 
> ...




Cuando las cosas en una empresa van mal y tienen que despedir, via ERE la gente se transforma. 

Mejor irse antes si hay posibilidad. 

No se lo recomiendo a nadie.

Suerte.


----------



## vermer (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hasta los castuzos están nerviosos.
> 
> Mira, algo bueno de la crisis, que se jodan.::




Siento llevarte la contraria en parte. Los castuzos llevan mucho tiempo preparándose para ello (a parte del trinque salvaje efectuado hasta la fecha). A día de hoy han hecho una criba ""importante"" (de cara a la galería y dándole mucha publicidad) en bastantes empresas públicas y sector paralelo, purgando sólamente al personal que no es "pata negra". Pero lo fetén sigue en los cuadros directivos y altos cargos, ganando como siempre y con las costumbres cutres de siempre. Eso sí, ahora se ha jodido el megatrinque vía contratación.

Las últimas intentonas de "pillar cacho" sólo pueden hacerse a muy alto nivel. Hablamos de privatizaciones de cierta relevancia. No por efectividad, sino por pillar tajada. Ahí, los peces gordos, no dejan a los chicos (p ej, un director general) ni asomar la cabeza. Peero tienen otros inconvenientes como
- mayor conflictividad laboral y social de este tipo de "tareas"
- y que no hay dinero ni para privatizar (para quien no lo sepa, las privatizaciones de servicio hasta la fecha han venido saliendo a cerca de 3 veces lo que costaba el servicio original -si sumamos todo 4-)

Por otra parte son unos putos inútiles.

En definitiva, no tiene sentido poner a un director de banco ladrón y holgazán a reorganizar su banco quebrado y por él esquilmado. Pues eso es lo que tenemos. No le deis ni media vuelta.


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Siento llevarte la contraria en parte. Los castuzos llevan mucho tiempo preparándose para ello (a parte del trinque salvaje efectuado hasta la fecha). A día de hoy han hecho una criba ""importante"" (de cara a la galería y dándole mucha publicidad) en bastantes empresas públicas y sector paralelo, purgando sólamente al personal que no es "pata negra". Pero lo fetén sigue en los cuadros directivos y altos cargos, ganando como siempre y con las costumbres cutres de siempre. Eso sí, ahora se ha jodido el megatrinque vía contratación.
> 
> Las últimas intentonas de "pillar cacho" sólo pueden hacerse a muy alto nivel. Hablamos de privatizaciones de cierta relevancia. No por efectividad, sino por pillar tajada. Ahí, los peces gordos, no dejan a los chicos (p ej, un director general) ni asomar la cabeza. Peero tienen otros inconvenientes como
> - mayor conflictividad laboral y social de este tipo de "tareas"
> ...



Hazme caso, están nerviosos.

Y lo curioso es que como son tan cerraditos de mollera, están mordiendose entre ellos.

Están jugando al juego de las sillas, todos corriendo como locos no sea que alguien se siente en su sitio.

Al principio muchos estaban convencidos de que esto iba a ser como en la época de Aznar, que aún echándose el país a la calle en un tiempo les iban a alabar por el "milagro económico" que iban a producir.

El milagro no sólo no llega, si no que cada día está más lejos.

Marianito está rodeado de pirañitas, sobre todo uno, que está haciendo campaña para ser el gran lider, dios nos asista.

En finnnnnnnnnnnn que ojalá que se muerdan entre ellos y se envenenen todos.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Dic 2012)

hoy los usanos han roto culos arriba y pabajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

El Estado ser el principal accionista de BMN. Ideal

[YOUTUBE]rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]


::


----------



## vermer (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hazme caso, están nerviosos.
> 
> Y lo curioso es que como son tan cerraditos de mollera, están mordiendose entre ellos.
> 
> ...



Me expliqué mal. En lo de nerviosos sí que estoy de acuerdo. Como no hay un euro todo se reduce a aparentar que se hace algo y salir como sea en los medios. Y eso incluye como muy dices el pisar a sus propios compañeros de partido (costumbre habitual). 
Me refería a lo de joderse. Llevan tiempo trabajando para mitigar los efectos, colocar a los más cercanos, e intentar ofrecer una imagen distinta de la real.

En todo caso escribiré una carta a los reyes magos pidiendo se hagan realidad tus mejores deseos y empicen a apuñalarse. Pero de verdad. Sin tonterías. Cuanto antes y más mejor.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El Estado ser el principal accionista de BMN. Ideal
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I+D Español

[YOUTUBE]T03LF0-KEuc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]WUj1CS5Y29o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> buenas tardes tengan ustedes.



Hola, ya se le echaba en falta.

Aquí seguimos igual, bubus, coches, martinis ahhh y bolsa.


----------



## VLADELUI (12 Dic 2012)

Buenas noches gente de buen vivir.

Pues yo debo vivir en una puta burbuja porque la empresa para la que comencé a trabajar en verano me renueva hasta marzo (vamos de tres en tres meses) y eso que no hay mucha faena, pero eso si han firmado un contrato para fabricar cosillas militares y eso da pasta foranea que te cagas. Desde que comencé a trabajar de nuevo decidí por salud mental vivir por encima de mis posibilidades (deudas pagadas y colchón flex despues de mucha tacita a tacita), pues juro por Dios que no he podido gastar mucho más que antaño, que en los años locos. No estoy yo hecho para el deroche, al final si, mucho salir de cena, renovar vestuario y tal pero el único lujo han sido dos ipad (ya lo sé, eso es de pobres). Lo mejor de todo han sido los buenos vinos que he vuelto a adquirir y me he aficionado a las cervezas varias, no era yo muy cervecero pero me están gustando bastante. Ah he olvidado las que me tomo con los amigos, esas son las mejores, hablamos de diputados que hallan por error dinero en cualquier sobre y cosas de esas normales y corrientes.

Ahora por desgracia, por la pérdida, debo hacerme cargo de una cartera de acciones que un familiar ha dejado. No las puedo tocar en meses, hasta que se resuelvan mil quinientos papeles y firmas, pero solo rezo para que el 2013 sea benévolo conmigo y no me las deje muy mermadas.

8500 SAN
2300 GAS
10800 IBE
2650 TEF
400 ABER
400 FERR
1700 BBVA

Tengo unos meses para pensar, pero creo que debo tomar en serio esto. ¿algún gestor profesional? ¿vender gran parte y conservar? Si al final vivía más tranquilo cuando el trabajo era mi única preocupación.

Buenas noches y buenas plusvis.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El Estado ser el principal accionista de BMN. Ideal
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Que grande Mercury. El tu a tu que hizo con Montserrat Caballe no tiene precio, menuda voz.

Una de mis favoritas pega como anillo al dedo como plegarias a la manda mas Merkel

[YOUTUBE]oozJH6jSr2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (12 Dic 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenas noches gente de buen vivir.
> 
> Pues yo debo vivir en una puta burbuja porque la empresa para la que comencé a trabajar en verano me renueva hasta marzo (vamos de tres en tres meses) y eso que no hay mucha faena, pero eso si han firmado un contrato para fabricar cosillas militares y eso da pasta foranea que te cagas. Desde que comencé a trabajar de nuevo decidí por salud mental vivir por encima de mis posibilidades (deudas pagadas y colchón flex despues de mucha tacita a tacita), pues juro por Dios que no he podido gastar mucho más que antaño, que en los años locos. No estoy yo hecho para el deroche, al final si, mucho salir de cena, renovar vestuario y tal pero el único lujo han sido dos ipad (ya lo sé, eso es de pobres). Lo mejor de todo han sido los buenos vinos que he vuelto a adquirir y me he aficionado a las cervezas varias, no era yo muy cervecero pero me están gustando bastante. Ah he olvidado las que me tomo con los amigos, esas son las mejores, hablamos de diputados que hallan por error dinero en cualquier sobre y cosas de esas normales y corrientes.
> 
> ...




Hola. Pues gestor usted mismo. Aproveche estos meses para mirar gráficas y un buen libro, echándole un rato al día buscar puntos de entrada y salida. 

Cuando tenga acceso a operar con sus acciones, adelante!!!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Siento llevarte la contraria en parte. Los castuzos llevan mucho tiempo preparándose para ello (a parte del trinque salvaje efectuado hasta la fecha). A día de hoy han hecho una criba ""importante"" (de cara a la galería y dándole mucha publicidad) en bastantes empresas públicas y sector paralelo, purgando sólamente al personal que no es "pata negra". Pero lo fetén sigue en los cuadros directivos y altos cargos, ganando como siempre y con las costumbres cutres de siempre. Eso sí, ahora se ha jodido el megatrinque vía contratación.
> 
> Las últimas intentonas de "pillar cacho" sólo pueden hacerse a muy alto nivel. Hablamos de privatizaciones de cierta relevancia. No por efectividad, sino por pillar tajada. Ahí, los peces gordos, no dejan a los chicos (p ej, un director general) ni asomar la cabeza. Peero tienen otros inconvenientes como
> - mayor conflictividad laboral y social de este tipo de "tareas"
> ...



No me gustaría ser castuzo.

La peña ya pasó el punto de no retorno y algo hará una locura.


----------



## juanfer (12 Dic 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenas noches gente de buen vivir.
> 
> Pues yo debo vivir en una puta burbuja porque la empresa para la que comencé a trabajar en verano me renueva hasta marzo (vamos de tres en tres meses) y eso que no hay mucha faena, pero eso si han firmado un contrato para fabricar cosillas militares y eso da pasta foranea que te cagas. Desde que comencé a trabajar de nuevo decidí por salud mental vivir por encima de mis posibilidades (deudas pagadas y colchón flex despues de mucha tacita a tacita), pues juro por Dios que no he podido gastar mucho más que antaño, que en los años locos. No estoy yo hecho para el deroche, al final si, mucho salir de cena, renovar vestuario y tal pero el único lujo han sido dos ipad (ya lo sé, eso es de pobres). Lo mejor de todo han sido los buenos vinos que he vuelto a adquirir y me he aficionado a las cervezas varias, no era yo muy cervecero pero me están gustando bastante. Ah he olvidado las que me tomo con los amigos, esas son las mejores, hablamos de diputados que hallan por error dinero en cualquier sobre y cosas de esas normales y corrientes.
> 
> ...



Vendelas todas y pontelo en un deposito al 4%.


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenas noches gente de buen vivir.
> 
> Pues yo debo vivir en una puta burbuja porque la empresa para la que comencé a trabajar en verano me renueva hasta marzo (vamos de tres en tres meses) y eso que no hay mucha faena, pero eso si han firmado un contrato para fabricar cosillas militares y eso da pasta foranea que te cagas. Desde que comencé a trabajar de nuevo decidí por salud mental vivir por encima de mis posibilidades (deudas pagadas y colchón flex despues de mucha tacita a tacita), pues juro por Dios que no he podido gastar mucho más que antaño, que en los años locos. No estoy yo hecho para el deroche, al final si, mucho salir de cena, renovar vestuario y tal pero el único lujo han sido dos ipad (ya lo sé, eso es de pobres). Lo mejor de todo han sido los buenos vinos que he vuelto a adquirir y me he aficionado a las cervezas varias, no era yo muy cervecero pero me están gustando bastante. Ah he olvidado las que me tomo con los amigos, esas son las mejores, hablamos de diputados que hallan por error dinero en cualquier sobre y cosas de esas normales y corrientes.
> 
> ...



Me parece que vas a hacer muy feliz a Montoro. Ve buscando los precios de compra y valora las ventas. Estas muy expuesto a España pero en principio no es una mala cartera a excepción del san que para mi gusto esta peor gestionado que el bbva y es un % muy alto de tu cartera.Mi recomendación es que leas y leas ,cuanto mas sepas mejores decisiones sabrás tomar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola, ya se le echaba en falta.
> 
> Aquí seguimos igual, *a) bubus*, coches, *b)martinis *ahhh y bolsa.









a)






b)


----------



## VLADELUI (12 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me parece que vas a hacer muy feliz a Montoro. Ve buscando los precios de compra y valora las ventas. Estas muy expuesto a España pero en principio no es una mala cartera a excepción del san que para mi gusto esta peor gestionado que el bbva y es un % muy alto de tu cartera.Mi recomendación es que leas y leas ,cuanto mas sepas mejores decisiones sabrás tomar.



Precio de compra es la cotización del día del fallecimiento. Montoro, creo que ese también estaba nombrado en el testamento. Aunque verá poco, cosas de la Comunidad Valensiana y sus bonificaciones en las sucesiones, aunque algo pillará el y "todos" que Hacienda semos todos no nos olvidemos.

Un día os contaré como Hacienda llega a una empresa que fabrica bolsas y embarga la máquina que hace las bolsas. Digo yo que está bien que la gente pague sus deudas pero terminar de enterrar una empresa es un poco de tontos, pero esto es lo que hay. De esas me han contado cienes mientras tomabamos cervezas....:´( pero si es un club de furgol eso ya es otra cosa...


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

huuuuy, que dice que la calza pequeña ::

[YOUTUBE]H3rP_hWB1Z4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

Para el que tenga tiempo y conozca el inglés

[YOUTUBE]s8EIL8lMcYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para el que tenga tiempo y conozca el inglés
> 
> [YOUTUBE]s8EIL8lMcYQ[/YOUTUBE]



Los últimos 7 minutos son inmensos.

Quiero fumar de eso ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Precio de compra es la cotización del día del fallecimiento. Montoro, creo que ese también estaba nombrado en el testamento. Aunque verá poco, cosas de la Comunidad Valensiana y sus bonificaciones en las sucesiones, aunque algo pillará el y "todos" que Hacienda semos todos no nos olvidemos.
> 
> Un día os contaré como Hacienda llega a una empresa que fabrica bolsas y embarga la máquina que hace las bolsas. Digo yo que está bien que la gente pague sus deudas pero terminar de enterrar una empresa es un poco de tontos, pero esto es lo que hay. De esas me han contado cienes mientras tomabamos cervezas....:´( pero si es un club de furgol eso ya es otra cosa...



Hacienda hace cosas muy absurdas,así estamos . Para empezar te recomiendo que leas el inversor inteligente de Graham y te deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## bertok (12 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hacienda hace cosas muy absurdas,así estamos . Para empezar te recomiendo que leas el inversor inteligente de Graham y te deseo mucha suerte.



Ponzi, ¿de donde me lo puedo bajar free? :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿de donde me lo puedo bajar free? :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Mira que eres torpe para algunas cosas.....:ouch:::

The Intelligent Investor by Benjamin Graham (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los últimos 7 minutos son inmensos.
> 
> Quiero fumar de eso ::



Con dos ::

[YOUTUBE]ILG_04jSLqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (12 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se compra abajo y se vende arriba.
> 
> Inditex continuará siendo una de las mejores empresas del mundo y a la vez hará perder ingentes cantidades de dinero a sus accionistas (los que están entrando ahora).
> 
> Esta película ya la hemos visto antes ienso:



La cuestión es si de verdad son capaces de conseguir esos 4000/5000 mill de beneficios de forma recurrente. Por como se esta incrementando la poblacion mundial puede que lo consigan dentro de 4\5 años o puede que algún competidor les copie su modelo y les crezcan lois enanos, demasiada incertidumbre parea mi gusto. La verdad que no se como acabara esta historia.


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es lo que imaginaba, pero como siempre... Vete tu a saber cuanto estaba descontado porque el mercado ya sabe que Ebro va a entrar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Ebro esta mas o menos a su precio y no esta mal gestionada.Fue mi primera compra en bolsa cuando aun era ebro puleva


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mira que eres torpe para algunas cosas.....:ouch:::
> 
> The Intelligent Investor by Benjamin Graham (download torrent) - TPB


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, ¿de donde me lo puedo bajar free? :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Yo lo tengo en papel,es mas recomendable para poder hacer anotaciones.Te presento mi biblioteca financiera


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo lo tengo en papel,es mas recomendable para poder hacer anotaciones.Te presento mi biblioteca financiera



Voy a leer material sobre value investing. También he hablado con los de Bestinver :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Voy a leer material sobre value investing. También he hablado con los de Bestinver :ouch::ouch::ouch:



El de interpretacion de los estados financieros de mary buffet por 20 eu va al grano y esta bien.El inversor inteligente se lee muy bien.Sin embargo Security analisys lo dejaria para el final porque es un poco denso,es el trabajo final de Graham sobre analisis de acciones. Bestinver lo bueno que tiene es que estan bien diversificados.


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2012)

El invierno parece que se ha instalado de forma perpetua en Malaga


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...comedor-en-un-antigua-entidad-.html#_Noticias


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gamesa capitaliza por unos 400M€, con una deuda de 590M€, pero es que lo de sacyr es de traca, capitaliza por 600M, con una deuda de.....
> 
> 
> *8.743M€*



Amigo, sobran las comparaciones. Gamesa subirá mucho porque está limpiando su estructura de gastos. Viene de pasarlo jodido por los delirios de su anterior presidente que se pensaba que iba a construir molinillos para 99 continentes. El que está ahora, puesto a dedo por los accionistas de referencia cansados de ver cómo su patrimonio disminuía, tiene claro lo que tiene que hacer que no es otra cosa que mejorar la cuenta de resultados adaptando la realidad productiva de la empresa a los tiempos que corren. Tienen detrás el sustento de Iberdrola.

Sacyr quebrará cuando los bancos quieran pero seguramente que primero lo enchufen mucho hacia arriba con la venta de algún activo.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> En mi excompany, casi un 50% de bajada de las ventas...es de las multinacionales punteras...acaban de hacer una redución bestial de personal y aunque los empleados piensan que acabo lo peor a primeros de año se va la mitad a la calle.
> 
> ...



Estáis aplazando la decisión.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Si en el Ibex no cotiza el azucar (Ebro) y sí las tripas (Viscofan)
> La cosa está clara, Tiene que salir el guano para seguir embutiendo chorizos.
> 
> JANUUUUUUUUS ¿Que pasa en China?



Aquí lo tienes:

China doubles solar subsidies, U.S.-listed stocks jump | Reuters


Es muy probable que veamos un ciclo que se mea la perra. A disfrutar a los lomos de potro. Pero también se va a ver cómo se vacía un autobús petado de siemprealcistas. Mirad con atención y aprended lo que es hijoputear, para que no os crujan el culo.

Para los despistados decir que esta noticia no elimina que en meses, pocos, muchas solares chinas tienen que pagar vencimientos de deuda que exceden varias veces la caja disponible. O consiguen refinanciar (nada evidente porque el margen está en negativo y las ventas en moneda cayendo) o van al guano. Apuesto que a alguna la dejan caer.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vendelas todas y pontelo en un deposito al 4%.



No jodas tío. Mételo en solares chinas y carboneras a partes iguales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El invierno parece que se ha instalado de forma perpetua en Malaga
> 
> 
> Un grupo de vecinos de Málaga crean "Er Banco Güeno", un comedor en un antigua entidad - elEconomista.es



Ahí siempre ha sido invierno, es la palmilla primoooo!


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

Inditex, las burbujas nunca caminan solas - EL INVERSOR INTELIGENTE - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

plus 8000....¿8400 para el vencimiento? ienso:


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Dic 2012)

Janus, cómo ves una de tus habituales First Solar?


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Dic 2012)

Pues al final me rendi, no se si gamesa subira hasta el infinito y mas alla, que puede ser, pero tambien pueden hundirla en el abismo durante mucho tiempo, salgo y asumo perdidas, 2200 leuros, que le vamos a hacer, pa que luego digan que solo se escriben jugadas ganadoras.

No quiero ver algo parecido a lo que paso con el popular, que de un dia para otro el valor se desintegro. Ayer un leoncion, imagino que el Sabadell, vendio un paqueton que daba miedo, y lo mismo sigen poco a poco la tonica.

Pero conociendo mi relacion con esta empresa lo mismo en dos semanas rompe los putos 2 euros.

:´´´´´´´´´´´´´´´(


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Dic 2012)

.
HA habido un ratito increíble en el bid/ask de GAS NATURAL.

En los cinco niveles que yo tengo acceso volúmenes de demanda de 3.xxx, 4.xxx, 5.xxx, y hasta seis miles y ofertas de tres cifras, todo esto con el precio clavado entre 12.995 y 13.005. 

Como para ponerse corto.


----------



## juanfer (13 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues al final me rendi, no se si gamesa subira hasta el infinito y mas alla, que puede ser, pero tambien pueden hundirla en el abismo durante mucho tiempo, salgo y asumo perdidas, 2200 leuros, que le vamos a hacer, pa que luego digan que solo se escriben jugadas ganadoras.
> 
> No quiero ver algo parecido a lo que paso con el popular, que de un dia para otro el valor se desintegro. Ayer un leoncion, imagino que el Sabadell, vendio un paqueton que daba miedo, y lo mismo sigen poco a poco la tonica.
> 
> ...



Animo y buena cara que viene navidad.

Yo recomiendo ahora que viene final de año que si alguien tiene acciones que pensaba regalarselas a los nietos que vaya deshaciendose de ellas porque las plusvis de este año van a tributar a casi un 50%.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Animo y buena cara que viene navidad.
> 
> Yo recomiendo ahora que viene final de año que si alguien tiene acciones que pensaba regalarselas a los nietos que vaya deshaciendose de ellas porque las plusvis de este año van a tributar a casi un 50%.



Que HDGP el Rajao y em Montoro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2012)

Buenos días,

Hago saber a esta nuestra comunidad, que acabo de reportar ante el Jran Calopez, el primero de su nombre, señor y gran tacaño de Burbuja, al infame Claca por: multinick. Las pruebas son contundentes.








:XX:

P.D.: Sí, me han vuelto a poner droja en el Cola Cao.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ebro esta mas o menos a su precio y no esta mal gestionada.Fue mi primera compra en bolsa cuando aun era ebro puleva





Una de las clásicas defensivas de nuestro mercado. Y mira que hay pocas...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Animo y buena cara que viene navidad.
> 
> Yo recomiendo ahora que viene final de año que si alguien tiene acciones que pensaba regalarselas a los nietos que vaya deshaciendose de ellas porque las plusvis de este año van a tributar a casi un 50%.





Precisamente, si van para los nietos no tributarán muchas plusvis...


----------



## juanfer (13 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Precisamente, si van para los nietos no tributarán muchas plusvis...



Unas minusvalias o perdidas patrimoniales compensan las plusvalia u otras ganancias patrimoniales.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Unas minusvalias o perdidas patrimoniales compensan las plusvalia u otras ganancias patrimoniales.




Lo sé, pero lo que digo es que no se tributa por plusvalías si no hay venta, y como "van para los nietos". O eso, o he no he entendido bien lo que querías decir... que es lo más probable.


----------



## juanfer (13 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo sé, pero lo que digo es que no se tributa por plusvalías si no hay venta, y como "van para los nietos". O eso, o he no he entendido bien lo que querías decir... que es lo más probable.



Lo que quiero decir es imaginate que en todo el año llevas 2000 euros de plusvalias y tienes una posicion con 1000 euros de perdidas.

Si quitas la posicions en perdidas tributaras sobre 1000 euros o sea 500 euros mas o menos.

Si mantienes la posición en perdidas tributaras por 2000 de plusvalias o sea 1000 euros más o menos para Montoro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

deoleo y prisa, chicharrómetro en modo ojete calor...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es imaginate que en todo el año llevas 2000 euros de plusvalias y tienes una posicion con 1000 euros de perdidas.
> 
> Si quitas la posicions en perdidas tributaras sobre 1000 euros o sea 500 euros mas o menos.
> 
> Si mantienes la posición en perdidas tributaras por 2000 de plusvalias o sea 1000 euros más o menos para Montoro.




Correcto. 

Pero... pobres nietos...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> deoleo y prisa, chicharrómetro en modo ojete calor...




Y nuestros amigos de Ferrovial...


----------



## juanfer (13 Dic 2012)

Todos los indices en rojo y el putibex en verde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y nuestros amigos de Ferrovial...



dividendo 

Ferrovial reparte hoy un dividendo bruto de 1 euro por accin,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Pero... pobres nietos...



Cómprales un piso, nunca bajan. ::

Piensese lo del ajuste fiscal antes de fin de año. Seguramente puede recomprar más barato si quiere seguir en bolsa.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> dividendo
> 
> Ferrovial reparte hoy un dividendo bruto de 1 euro por accin,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com





Mi vuelta a la bolsa me ha pillado oxidado :fiufiu:


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Dic 2012)

Se están alineando de la mano del DAX, para ir todos juntitos [YOUTUBE]_84q8Vm8NGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Dic 2012)

Vladelui, siento mucho la pérdida de su familiar.

ghkghk, cuentenos algo, que tal fue su boda, la luna de miel, su nueva vida como hombre casado, serio y responsable... que la bolsa está muy aburrida.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Dic 2012)

BBY viene con más 18% en pre-market.


----------



## Krim (13 Dic 2012)

Advanced Micro Devices hace otro asalto a esos ***** 2.41. Venga coñe a ver si esta vez cerramos por encima, aunque desde luego las noticias que salen no acompañan en absoluto.


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2012)

Pepoooonnnnnn...

¿Quien va enganchado a la subida?


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pepoooonnnnnn...
> 
> ¿Quien va enganchado a la subida?



Yo sigo con mi futuro del SP, ahora no estoy para novedades


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi futuro del SP, ahora no estoy para novedades



Todo sigue igual....

y con recorrido agarrado, asín que con tranquilidad.


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pepoooonnnnnn...
> 
> ¿Quien va enganchado a la subida?



Yo llevo un 2% con la cartera, 0,7% Ibe y 3,1% Tef


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

Los aemedianos seguimos tranquilos.....

¿algún ilustre se ha tenido que pelear con un software durante días para echar a andar un proceso? Yo llevo 5 días con uno. Está empezando a germinar un odio terrible hacia el enfermo mental que parió a semejante engendro....


----------



## aksarben (13 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿algún ilustre se ha tenido que pelear con un software durante días para echar a andar un proceso? Yo llevo 5 días con uno. Está empezando a germinar un odio terrible hacia el enfermo mental que parió a semejante engendro....


----------



## ponzi (13 Dic 2012)

Que dolor Mapfre,vaya plusvalias he dejado escapar


----------



## tarrito (13 Dic 2012)

pego hilo importante :Aplauso:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nda-de-guillotinas-de-europa.html#post7886874

gimme 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pego hilo importante :Aplauso:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nda-de-guillotinas-de-europa.html#post7886874
> 
> gimme 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

No se lo cree ni él....

El Gobierno publicar una lista con los mayores defraudadores. Ideal


Buffff, no sé por que co.... diantres leo los periódicos

El 40% de la poblacin espaola ser pobre en diez aos. Ideal


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Dic 2012)

Los USA ya tienen su propio Conde Draghi: John "Boner" Boehner


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Ojo a posible tirón al alza en Gamesa. Aviso.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Apple, seguimos confiando mientras aguante los 510 aprox.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Janus, cómo ves una de tus habituales First Solar?



Está muy muy alcista salvo que pierda los 26. Si corrige hasta ahí, es una muy buena zona para meterse muy alcista pero con goma.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple, seguimos confiando mientras aguante los 510 aprox.



Pues va de cabeza a por ellos8:


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> deoleo y prisa, chicharrómetro en modo ojete calor...



Deoleo hay que darla tiempo y esperar fuera. Seguro que la va a comprar Ebro y ahí está el beneficio. Yo todos los días creo que hay que mirarla para comprobar si el volumen se dispara.

Prisa, fue al final un fake aun teniendo un r/r bueno. Ese es el truco, que la final el risk ha sido pequeño económicamente hablando. Dejarla pasar de momento.


----------



## paulistano (13 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo a posible tirón al alza en Gamesa. Aviso.



Es lo que mataresfacil quería leer::


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Pues va de cabeza a por ellos8:



Si es para rebotar, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo a posible tirón al alza en Gamesa. Aviso.



Su plan de negocio parece que ha gustado, ¿es por eso?:fiufiu: Cuéntenos más:baba:


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Su plan de negocio parece que ha gustado, ¿es por eso?:fiufiu: Cuéntenos más:baba:



Dos jornadas de volumen con velas sin sombra y cerca de máximos en cierre. En timeframe diario se empiezan a ver maneras. Si sube, tiene una magnífica base desde la que arrancar porque el mamoneo que lleva en los últimos meses para estar donde ya estaba antes ... ha permitido depurar gran cantidad de intercambio de acciones.

Los 2 euros son la cifra importante.

A partir del 2 de enero que viene que es cuando sale del IBEX .... empezará a subir


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Dic 2012)

donde andará polllastre..........


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

Las probabilidades de recortes agresivos en el DAX son muy altas.

Poneos el paraca.


----------



## FranR (13 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]S6OC8OVPjvU[/YOUTUBE]


vmmp29 dijo:


> donde andará polllastre..........


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pepoooonnnnnn...
> 
> ¿Quien va enganchado a la subida?



La nena. Unas SAN a 5,63.
Pero es una _piramideison _de otras que tengo compradas más arriba. Así que todavía no gano mucho.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, y hablando de SAN. ¿Qué os parece un depósito en SAN, a 2 años, 3,70%? ¿Y a 1 año a 3,50%?


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2012)

No se si ya lo habian ppsteado, peroesto empiza a parecerse al infierno anunciado por Bertok


Ataca a la empleada de una gasolinera en Badajoz mientras usaba el coche oficial - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por cierto, y hablando de SAN. ¿Qué os parece un depósito en SAN, a 2 años, 3,70%? ¿Y a 1 año a 3,50%?



De Botin :8: , ni agua, por si acaso

Con elSan toda prudencia es poca

Mira bankinter o Unnim


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> De Botin :8: , ni agua, por si acaso
> 
> Con elSan toda prudencia es poca
> 
> Mira bankinter o Unnim



No me diga usted eso, que voy cargadita de acciones además.
Y yo que me fio del Santander más que de cualquier otro banco...


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Como dice Bertok, previsibles caídas pero dudo que sean muy relevantes. Esto está alcista y aparecerá el velón verde de marras as usual.

Curioso que Bernie anuncié un trillion de compras en bonos del estado .... por lo que su balance seguirá going up!!!!! y el estado seguirá teniendo dinero a espuertas para gastar ..... Va a terminar habiendo un inflación de aupa y el dolar tirado por los suelos. En este escenario, curioso que la plata está bajando mucho hoy y con ello arrastrando claramente a las "plateras".

Con tiempo, habrá excelentes y magníficas oportunidades de tomar posiciones largas.

Respecto al mundo solar chino, hoy se está aguantando el tipo con bastante decencia. Cuidado que dos días de recorte pueden ser de aupa. Es lo que decíamos ayer al respecto de que vamos a ver cómo se vacía un autobús lleno de siemprealcistas.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Metemos un largo en ProShares Vix Short Term.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No se si ya lo habian ppsteado, peroesto empiza a parecerse al infierno anunciado por Bertok
> 
> 
> Ataca a la empleada de una gasolinera en Badajoz mientras usaba el coche oficial - elConfidencial.com



Esto no son ni las caricias iniciales ::

Se acerca el invierno.


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como dice Bertok, previsibles caídas pero dudo que sean muy relevantes. Esto está alcista y aparecerá el velón verde de marras as usual.
> 
> Curioso que Bernie anuncié un trillion de compras en bonos del estado .... por lo que su balance seguirá going up!!!!! y el estado seguirá teniendo dinero a espuertas para gastar ..... Va a terminar habiendo un inflación de aupa y el dolar tirado por los suelos. En este escenario, curioso que la plata está bajando mucho hoy y con ello arrastrando claramente a las "plateras".
> 
> ...



Espero que aligeren más todavía.

El culibex es una verguenza de índice. Llevan variso meses poniéndole todo en bandeja y no tira.

El hostión será milenario.

*Bertok vs Barclays* ::

Barclays tiene fe: apostar por la bolsa espaola es el "chollo del siglo" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

No la miréis las tetas y escuchadla con atención ::

[YOUTUBE]JwssgNDIwGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (13 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No la miréis las tetas y escuchadla con atención ::



yo estoy más atento a las patas, esperando el monento "Charon Estón" :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)

Venga AMD mariconas, mañana quiero un revienta ojales oseznos con un +10%

Advanced Micro Devices (NYSE:AMD) May Receive Good News From Apple (NASDAQ:AAPL) » Crazy Joys | Crazy Joys


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Dic 2012)




----------



## bertok (13 Dic 2012)

Es basurilla pero merece la pena escuchar al pollo.

[YOUTUBE]YrSnh9awNCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Dic 2012)

Pecata mira esto y riete un rato com los depositos pufo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-depositos-pufos-de-diciembre-de-2012-a.html


----------



## Claca (13 Dic 2012)

BBVA:







De momento, más próximo a un recorte importante que a una gran subida, sin que ello descarte todavía nuevos máximos y mucho mareo.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que aligeren más todavía.
> 
> El culibex es una verguenza de índice. Llevan variso meses poniéndole todo en bandeja y no tira.
> 
> ...



Pues yo ando corto en Barclays.


----------



## Janus (13 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga AMD mariconas, mañana quiero un revienta ojales oseznos con un +10%
> 
> Advanced Micro Devices (NYSE:AMD) May Receive Good News From Apple (NASDAQ:AAPL) » Crazy Joys | Crazy Joys



Un poquito antes de 3 hay que soltarlas. Ni Apple ni su puta madre.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo a posible tirón al alza en Gamesa. Aviso.



Que, que ya has leido que he palmado pasta y sabes que tocan subidas bestias?

No me extrañaria nada, pero es que no hay ni un puto dato que diga nada de si se va al infinito o la hunden. El grafico es indescifrable con un lateral bestial.

El dia que anunciaron la salida del ibex algun gracioso metio un paquete de venta de 300.000 acciones, eso no se veia en mucho tiempo, y bajo el valor 4 ctm. Despues del anuncio sigue el lateral y hoy solo lo han movido las gacelas, ni un paquete decente que indique tendencia.


Pongo dos escenarios:

El alcista: todo lo que ha pasado parte de la base de eliminar a la gacelada para que ellos y solo ellos ganen. Mantendran el lateral con picos bajistas hasta que todo dios suelte acciones, y despues a atacar los 2 euros.

El bajista: la compañia no rinde todo lo que debe, aunque firma contratos es la que menos volumen mueve en el exterior, china e india, en comparacion con otras grandes del mundo. Mantienen el valor y lo suben para que entren gacelas, luego lo remataran dejandola caer hasta el infinito, es decir, chicharrazo del 15.


Janus, algo que se me pase, anda, porfa.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Dic 2012)

Jo, ademas te entra ganas de cometer uno de los pecados mas comunes de los inversores que es promediar a la baja, y aunque duela tengo que coger mi cuaderno y copiar 600000 veces, no comprare acciones, cuando baje, no comprare acciones, cuando baje...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pecata mira esto y riete un rato com los depositos pufo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-depositos-pufos-de-diciembre-de-2012-a.html



Je je, ya los he visto en el foro de bolsa e inversiones, el de Granada es simplemente genial.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> yo estoy más atento a las patas, esperando el monento "Charon Estón" :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je, ya los he visto en el foro de bolsa e inversiones, el de Granada es simplemente genial.



Te voy a decir donde no ponerlo: Popular. Están más secos que la mojama.

He tenido que pasar por la oficina a dejar una tarjeta de mi abogada (es socia de uno de los mejores bufetes de Barcelona) y una foto del jalapeñan jato  para que soltasen la presa sobre mi dinero después de una semana de infructuosas llamadas, tiempo que hacía que mi IPF estaba VENCIDA en el limbo de los Frob y las Sareb.

Salir por la puerta después de dejar el recado y ya tengo mi platita volando a mi seguro Barclays. Ya les dije que esta vez, no me molestaría en que pareciese un accidente ::


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je, ya los he visto en el foro de bolsa e inversiones, el de Granada es simplemente genial.



Al menos da el 3,75 % (Y no soy jurgolero, pero posiblemente sea más facil ver lo del Granada en 1ª que el IBEX en verde)

Y las cajas rurales, que yo sepa, no necesitan rescate ni ayudas.


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es basurilla pero merece la pena escuchar al pollo.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YrSnh9awNCA[/YOUTUBE]



Janus, escucha los últimos 8 minutos ::


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Dic 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Al menos da el 3,75 % (Y no soy jurgolero, pero posiblemente sea más facil ver lo del Granada en 1ª que el IBEX en verde)
> 
> Y las cajas rurales, que yo sepa, no necesitan rescate ni ayudas.



Puede ser, pero no me diga que no es poco serio...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Puede ser, pero no me diga que no es poco serio...



Catalunya Caixa tenía un depósito (creo que lo han comercializado los dos últimos años) donde partías de una base del 2% (creo, si lo buscas por inet seguro que lo encuentras) y con cada carrera que ganase Marc Márquez te subía la rentabilidad un 0,25%. El primer año acabó por encima del 4%, lo iba siguiendo por seguridad (el marditoh esshpeculadoh que llevo dentro quería saberlo ), este año no he mirado como acabó.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BBVA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese mínimo de 4 no es el final del ciclo.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que, que ya has leido que he palmado pasta y sabes que tocan subidas bestias?
> 
> No me extrañaria nada, pero es que no hay ni un puto dato que diga nada de si se va al infinito o la hunden. El grafico es indescifrable con un lateral bestial.
> 
> ...



What's about a corporate deal?.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Joder cómo os gustan las cajas de mierda.

Vamos a ver, repitan todos.

Bank run YA!!!!. Fuera de Santander, BBVA, La Caixa y Bankia.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2012)

A ver si me da tiempo y les dejo una previsión hasta final de trimestre, de momento niveles para mañana.

Canal principal estrecho, por lo que se espera una muy alta volatilidad. Pese al escenario alcista trimestral (recuerdo el post que puse a principio de trimestre), nos queda un cierto paso atrás, para dejarlo con una pequeña subida al cierre de diciembre.


C.P. 8030-8015

Escapada alcista: 8.106-8.223


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2012)

20 Octubre 18:37



FranR dijo:


> Los técnicos dan por hecho el 8600, como un posible objetivo del IBEX. Para mi un techo en los 8160 de esta subida, entraba dentro de lo normal.
> 
> De momento manejo un trimestre al cierre, ligeramente alcista, con una visita anterior a mínimos de bastante tiempo.
> 
> Ya veremos por donde sale todo esto....



No se cumplió la bajada prevista, lo han aguantado como bellacos, aguantando el nivel escombro de mala manera: 7580 al cierre, así que nos quedamos en una bajada a mínimos de un mes y medio solo (olvidando los 7200 y los 6800) en fin serafín, no se puede ajustar en esto del bingo..digooo de la bolsa tanto. ::

Pues vamos al lío. Cierre trimestral sobre la zona de los 8560¿¿?? Visita casi obligada para que pase esto 7960 (escape bajista mañana)-7930 7880

Así que cuidado con los reversal de estos días. Cambiamos escenario en 7580


P.D. Esto es mojarse y lo demás es tontería, ya saben acepto baneos, insultos suaves incluso alguna colleja.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un poquito antes de 3 hay que soltarlas. Ni Apple ni su puta madre.



a ver si superan 2.45 y entro, tomorrow my friend


----------



## tonuel (14 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BBVA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tengo entendido que en los blue chips del ibex hay que estar siempre comprado..., a largo plazo..., la mejor estrategia siempre ha sido sentarse a recoger los jugosos dividendos... inocho:


y lo más importante de todo para estar dentro es que...




España necesita patriotas...


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> What's about a corporate deal?.



No entiendo, que ocurre con el acuerdo corporativo????? no doy pa mas.


----------



## caida libre (14 Dic 2012)

--------------------


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Je je, ya los he visto en el foro de bolsa e inversiones, el de Granada es simplemente genial.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2012)

C.P.......Ready?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> C.P.......Ready?



Ahí es imposibe meter mano ¿Como opera usted cuando hay CP tan estrechos? Y no me diga poniendo un poco de vaselina......:no:


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2012)

Hoy es viernes terminal.

En el culibex, vigilad en la sesión de hoy los 7864.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí es imposibe meter mano ¿Como opera usted cuando hay CP tan estrechos? Y no me diga poniendo un poco de vaselina......:no:



.
ES que no va él, manda a un húngaro flaquito, especialmente entrenado, que ya conoce la intención.


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2012)

A los buenos días. Sólo para decirles que sigo aquí y que voy con PRISA...


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Dic 2012)

europa - España no necesita un rescate, asegura Rajoy - 14/12/12 en Infomercados


----------



## Maravedi (14 Dic 2012)

Que le pasa a PRISA preludio de reboton?


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Que le pasa a PRISA preludio de reboton?



Amos a verlo... puede que sí o puede que no... si pierde mínimos de ayer, echar a correr... SL@25... por si me pilla en "orsai" como decían antes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

La que se puede dar una buena hostia también es Soc Gen.....

Orden enviada, a ver si se ejecuta


----------



## atman (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La que se puede dar una buena hostia también es Soc Gen.....



Déjela... sólo hay alguien a quien le tengo más manía que al SAN...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Déjela... sólo hay alguien a quien le tengo más manía que al SAN...



A esa le tengo que ganar pasta.... por Zeus!


----------



## Maravedi (14 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Amos a verlo... puede que sí o puede que no... si pierde mínimos de ayer, echar a correr... SL@25... por si me pilla en "orsai" como decían antes...



Estoy por meterle otra carga pa promediar jaja


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No entiendo, que ocurre con el acuerdo corporativo????? no doy pa mas.



Que lo mismo nos amanecemos un día con un incremento de la propiedad por parte de Iberdrola.


----------



## diosmercado (14 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy es viernes terminal.
> 
> En el culibex, vigilad en la sesión de hoy los 7864.



7864???? wtf, tan abajo? que me he perdido en estos tres dias de hospital??

Un saludo.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que lo mismo nos amanecemos un día con un incremento de la propiedad por parte de Iberdrola.



Pero no creo que paguen mucho, Bankia tambien tiene que hacer caja.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Amos a verlo... puede que sí o puede que no... si pierde mínimos de ayer, echar a correr... SL@25... por si me pilla en "orsai" como decían antes...



Algo se cuece porque se está incrementando el volumen de forma sostenida.


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que lo mismo nos amanecemos un día con un incremento de la propiedad por parte de Iberdrola.



Acepto pulpo animal acuatico, pero lo normal es que si se produce eso es que el precio baje un tiron para comprar mas barato no mas caro.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pero no creo que paguen mucho, Bankia tambien tiene que hacer caja.



Si son 6 euros por acción, yo se las vendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/02a5dae8-3fc0-4814-85e1-9eee34f692d9/12.14.2012-14.49.59.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/02a5dae8-3fc0-4814-85e1-9eee34f692d9/12.14.2012-14.49.59.png" width="498" height="383" border="0" /></a>


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Dic 2012)

"14:54 El IPC de EEUU cae un 0,3% en noviembre

El índice de precios al consumo de EEUU bajó el 0,3 por ciento en el mes de noviembre tras un alza del 0,1 por ciento en octubre, dijo el Departamento de Comercio. En términos interanuales, la inflación creció el 1,8 por ciento.Sin alimentos y energía, el IPC de EEUU subió el 0,1 por ciento en noviembre frente a un alza del 0,2 por ciento en octubre."


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "14:54 El IPC de EEUU cae un 0,3% en noviembre
> 
> El índice de precios al consumo de EEUU bajó el 0,3 por ciento en el mes de noviembre tras un alza del 0,1 por ciento en octubre, dijo el Departamento de Comercio. En términos interanuales, la inflación creció el 1,8 por ciento.Sin alimentos y energía, el IPC de EEUU subió el 0,1 por ciento en noviembre frente a un alza del 0,2 por ciento en octubre."



Yo no se como a los mamones estos no se les dispara a la inflación habiéndoseles acabado la tinta de la impresora unas pocas de veces ya....ienso:


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Refuerzo entrada en Apple. Vamos con todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Refuerzo entrada en Apple. Vamos con todo.



Piramidando, ¿no truhán?


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no se como a los mamones estos no se les dispara a la inflación habiéndoseles acabado la tinta de la impresora unas pocas de veces ya....ienso:



Porque mucho de ello lo exportan y el resto lo solucionan falseando los indicadores de cara a la opinión pública.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Piramidando, ¿no truhán?



El mínimo anterior fue de 505 y ha marcado en 508 por lo que el r/r es bueno para esta entrada que trato como nueva operación. Buscamos los 640 aprox.

Entrada en 510.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El mínimo anterior fue de 505 y ha marcado en 508 por lo que el r/r es bueno para esta entrada que trato como nueva operación. Buscamos los 640 aprox.
> 
> Entrada en 510.



Buscando un posible tercer hombro?
ienso: ienso:

Suerte!


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Buscando un posible tercer hombro?
> ienso: ienso:
> 
> Suerte!



Así es y en ello arriesgo 1.000 euros. En cierta medida algo de cobertura hay porque voy largo en ProShares Vix Short Term.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

Como me cae bien, vamos a hacer una escaramuza para ayudarle. Largo en 513....


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2012)

No puede, con la zona alta. Algunas peticiones sub 8000


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Prudencia con Alpha ahora que llega a 10 dolares.


----------



## FranR (14 Dic 2012)

No se deciden!!!!!!

Metidos en 15 puntos, con un toque arriba para ver si había entradas y poco más.

Vaaaamoss chicosssss...mantienen esas peticiones :cook:


----------



## ddddd (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Prudencia con Alpha ahora que llega a 10 dolares.



La verdad es que es complicada la decisión a tomar. Si pasa los 10 con fuerza la subida todavía tendría durabilidad, pero como se de la vuelta el sopapo puede ser de impresión.

Difícil decisión, esperemos acontecimientos.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2012)

Jo Jo

Apple, en zona interesante 
_Corre por las mesas el comentario de que Apple está en zona de capitulación._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> Apple, en zona interesante
> _Corre por las mesas el comentario de que Apple está en zona de capitulación._



Deje, deje. Que estamos de breve y ligera incursión :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deje, deje. Que estamos de breve y ligera incursión :cook:



Tiene una pinta malísima la acción.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

un peaso hch de la pradera!

Arriesgamos 70$ solamente. Con que cierre el gap antes de violearme el SL me doy por satisfecho


----------



## Seren (14 Dic 2012)

Y de vuelta a la misma cantinela... sube el euro con fuerza y ohh casualidad! suben por igual las materias primas. Esto va para largo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Y de vuelta a la misma cantinela... sube el euro con fuerza y ohh casualidad! suben por igual las materias primas. Esto va para largo.



Vamos, que es el $ el que baja.... ¿o ve alguna lectura más allá de esta perogrullada? Quiero de saber


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene una pinta malísima la acción.



Esta en un soporte enorme. Figuras arriba o figuras abajo .... tiene que rebotar pero el stop tiene que estar puesto. En 495.


----------



## Seren (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos, que es el $ el que baja.... ¿o ve alguna lectura más allá de esta perogrullada? Quiero de saber



Si no fuera por la energía (sobre todo petroleo) y demas comodities estaríamos cerca de inflación 0 patatero y no el 2,5. Y ya sabemos lo importante que es la inflación para el BCE para el tema de la austeridad y tal.

Y es más que evidente y me harto de verlo que cuando el euro sube (hoy lo hace con respecto a casi todas las divisas) los precios de las materias primas suben(se nota quien es el auténtico pagador), de manera que no obtenemos ninguna ventaja en este aspecto, pero perdemos competividad en lo demás. Este escenario debería cambiar por la caída brusca del consumo en materias primas o vete a saber que pero parece no llegar aún.


----------



## Mulder (14 Dic 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy es viernes terminal, si Pandoro se ha portado mal con Uds. esta semana, pueden vengarse de el con este _target_:

[YOUTUBE]i3Jv9fNPjgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

I wanna runaway and never say goodbye.

Viendo un buen concierto de LP (make some noise!).

It sounds real good. This song is called faint.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Les cuento una historieta.

Supongamos que hay un país que quiere disponer de la moneda que gobierna la mayoría de las transacciones comerciales en el mundo. *Pongamos que es USA y USD*.

Para ello, necesita que todo el mundo tenga dolares y lo que hace es imprimir como cosacos y comienza a importar de todo. Compra de todo y a todos porque el dinero es gratis con impresora en mano. *Pongamos que los que compran son China, Japón y Alemania*.

Pero estos países no pueden canalizar vía bancos todos esos dolares en sus territorios para evitar que la inflación se dispare. Por lo tanto lo que hacen es canalizarlo a otros territorios deseosos de comenzar a vivir mejor. Prestan a destajo a los bancos de esos países (*pongamos Italia, Portugal, España y Grecia*) para que a tipos "regalados" lo distribuyan entre su población.



Ahora se lo cuento de otra forma:

*USA inunda* el mundo de dolares *vía importaciones*. Esos *dolares *son canalizados *desde Alemania hasta España* entre otros. *El dinero, QUE ES DEUDA, llega a la población*.

Moraleja: El crecimiento se logra endeudando a la población y quien quiere tener la divisa de referencia mundial tiene que vivir en un déficit por cuenta corriente de por vida. Eso no es sostenible por lo que ya están inventándose un nuevo tablero de juego. El que sirve las coca colas (RameroJoy) a verlas venir como siempre. Este subnormal se queda con toda la deuda y en el vagón de cola.

Cuando llega el punto de no retorno, RESET global, inflación que anula a la clase media y vuelta a empezar nuevamente al más puro estilo Jeremy Irons (Margin Call).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

joer con AMD, no hay huevos de que rompa los 2.42......

Vamoooooooooosssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les cuento una historieta.
> 
> Supongamos que hay un país que quiere disponer de la moneda que gobierna la mayoría de las transacciones comerciales en el mundo. *Pongamos que es USA y USD*.
> 
> ...




Señor Janus, 

segun tengo entendido el problema no tien tanto que ver con los bancos centrales o en este caso con la FED y la imprenta, sino con el apalancamiento de los bancos privados.
Es decir, el problema viene derivado de un apalancamiento de 30/1 que los bancos alemanes han hecho de forma excepcional para servir a los bancos españoles.
Ese dinero creado de la nada, apalancado, es el que ahora pretenden recuperar en foirma de dinero "bueno", y es lo que constituye una estafa cuanto menos llamativa.
Rajoy, al igual que su sucesor haciendo el canelo y tragando con todo. Pero es que no se dan cuenta de que devolver ese dinero va a ser imposible, y que por el camino van a llevar a la poblacion española al empobrecimiento y al estallido social.
Una locura.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

Hombre Janus, se te ha olvidado añadir que _mayormente_ hay que comprar $ para comprar materias primas con las que exportar los bienes que los gusanos consumen. Pero vamos, que en nuestro caso eso da igual. Haremos real ese dinero inventado con nuestro trabajo.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Dic 2012)

¡Buenas tardes!.

Disfruten del fin de semana, sean buenos y no hagan nada que yo no haría.....lo cual les da muuuuuucho margen para hacer cosas.

::


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les cuento una historieta.
> 
> Supongamos que hay un país que quiere disponer de la moneda que gobierna la mayoría de las transacciones comerciales en el mundo. *Pongamos que es USA y USD*.
> 
> ...



Cadas uno debe ser responsable de sus actos y no gastar lo que no tiene en estos tiempos peligrosos que nos tocó vivir.

El ahorro es muy sano y de ésta sólo saldrán los que no tengan deudas.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Otro refuerzo largo en Apple en 506 largo.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre Janus, se te ha olvidado añadir que _mayormente_ hay que comprar $ para comprar materias primas con las que exportar los bienes que los gusanos consumen. Pero vamos, que en nuestro caso eso da igual. Haremos real ese dinero inventado con nuestro trabajo.



A eso iba ahora. Los usanos puestos a tener que comprar de todo vía importación tomaron dos líneas:

-Productos chinos a espuertas para que fuesen baratos y así no importar inflación.
-Energía, petróleo etc... para poder fomentar el sector secundario interno y así tener currele para la people.

Antes un forero comentaba que no es un problema de FED y sí de bancos privados. No es un problema de unos u otros, total si hay alguien que no tiene que devolver el dinero .... ese es la FED más o menos.

El tema es que el dinero es deuda, no se libra ni una unidad contable de tener deuda asociada en algún sitio. Cuando hay un flujo de un sitio a otro, como ha sido el caso, entonces el destino adquiere una deuda descomunal .... que algún día tendrá que pagar. En España, esto se une a la cuatrería intelectual de quienes pastamos por estos pagos.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Dic 2012)

Newtown School Shooting | Page 4 | Liveblog live blogging | Reuters.com


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Otro refuerzo largo en Apple en 506 largo.



Cabezón, macho.

Apple ya no mola 8:


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Piratón, estate preparado por si hay que salir por patas en Advanced Microdevices.

Ando también corto en Alpha.


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cabezón, macho.
> 
> Apple ya no mola 8:



Ya paro que llevo 190 títulos y un risk de 3000 dolares.


----------



## dj-mesa (14 Dic 2012)

A ver si dedican un votillo ahí... Hoy comienzan los votos a los PremiosBlog20 de 20minutos... (son 2 minutos, hay que registrase en 20minutos.es)

Hay 102 blog de Economía que se presentan

Aquí la explicación:

NeoPeseta.es: Premios 20Blogs - NeoPeseta solicita su voto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

no doubt, better no debt


----------



## bertok (14 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> no doubt, better no debt



Amigo, se avecina el invierno. Busca cobijo en la prudencia. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rxuodY-c0yU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

Para leer:

Roubini On The Housing Recovery - Business Insider
Bad Apples - Business Insider
Apple Drastically Cut Its iPhone Orders For Next Quarter - Business Insider
Tom Brady's Houses, Cars, And Family - Business Insider
Marissa Mayer Is Eyeing This 17-Year-Old's Mobile Startup For Acquisition - Business Insider
17 Most Innovative Cars Of The Year - Business Insider
Retrofit Tackles Weight Loss - Business Insider
http://www.civismo.org/publicaciones/blog/el-precipicio-fiscal-de-espana/
Deficit Spending and Debt: Lessons from Japan
MUNSTER: Why I Still Believe Apple Is Going To $900 - Business Insider


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (14 Dic 2012)

He estado fijandome en la cotizacion de Ebro desde su salida del churribex y no he notado grandes catastrofes mas bien al contrario.
Que es lo que conlleva una salida del ibex para un valor? 
Que podemos esperar que suceda con Gamesa a partir de Enero?
Hay algun valiente que vaya a aguantar?

::


----------



## Janus (14 Dic 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> He estado fijandome en la cotizacion de Ebro desde su salida del churribex y no he notado grandes catastrofes mas bien al contrario.
> Que es lo que conlleva una salida del ibex para un valor?
> Que podemos esperar que suceda con Gamesa a partir de Enero?
> Hay algun valiente que vaya a aguantar?
> ...



La verdad es que es difícil saber qué va primero: el huevo o la gallina. Pero lo cierto es que cuando cuando las manos fuertes destrozan un valor termina saliendo o si saben que va a salir .... venden a saco. Después es cuando se comunica que sale y es cuando comienzan a subirlo poco a poco ..... hasta que tiempo después vuelve al IBEX tras haber subido una barbaridad en el Mercado Continuo.

Desde luego, que cuando se publica que el valor sale del IBEX ..... ya lo han vendido todo y con saña. Por eso, generalmente después comienzan a subir en el Mercado Continuo ya que la presión vendedora ya desapareció. Y en eso está Gamesa. Cuando lo vuelvan a querer en el IBEX ...... lo subirán y comenzarán a acumular los fondos de réplica.


----------



## ponzi (14 Dic 2012)

Un pequeño apunte sobre Tef. Durante 21 años ha excepción de 5 ha sido la empresa de mayor capitalización del ibex con unos ingresos que no han parado de crecer.Actualmente es la tercera por capitalización después de Inditex y Santander. El iese tiene publicado un estudio que no puedo poner el link al ser un PDF pero con google lo encuentrareis rápido. En 19 años solo en uno han dado perdidas "2002" y fue por extraordinarios.


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...anos-es-del-152-frente-al-11-del-Ibex-35.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte sobre Tef. Durante 21 años ha excepción de 5 ha sido la empresa de mayor capitalización del ibex con unos ingresos que no han parado de crecer.Actualmente es la tercera por capitalización después de Inditex y Santander. El iese tiene publicado un estudio que no puedo poner el link al ser un PDF pero con google lo encuentrareis rápido. En 19 años solo en uno han dado perdidas "2002" y fue por extraordinarios.
> 
> 
> Economía/Empresas.- La rentabilidad de Telefónica en los últimos 19 años es del 15,2%, frente al 11% del Ibex 35 - elEconomista.es




_La rentabilidad de los accionistas de Telefónica en los últimos diecinueve años ha ascendido al 15,2%, mientras que la rentabilidad del selectivo Ibex 35 se situó en el 11%, según el documento 'Telefónica 1991-2010. Rentabilidad y creación de valor' elaborado por el profesor del IESE Pablo Fernández._

Se habría _guahnio _el Pablito en hacer el estudio hasta 2011(-13% de cierre a cierre) y si lo actualizamos a precios de ahora un -27%.

WTF no me había fijado en el título.... ¿quien habrá pagado por el documento?

Viendo el gráfico da algo de canguelo como vuelva a tontear con los 8.x.
¿Os habéis fijado como ha caído el volumen de TEF este año?


ahhh edito: El informe es de finales de 2010. Bueno, pues toma goma pablito :: ::


----------



## juanfer (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un pequeño apunte sobre Tef. Durante 21 años ha excepción de 5 ha sido la empresa de mayor capitalización del ibex con unos ingresos que no han parado de crecer.Actualmente es la tercera por capitalización después de Inditex y Santander. El iese tiene publicado un estudio que no puedo poner el link al ser un PDF pero con google lo encuentrareis rápido. En 19 años solo en uno han dado perdidas "2002" y fue por extraordinarios.
> 
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...anos-es-del-152-frente-al-11-del-Ibex-35.html



Yo tenia un paquetito de matildes compradas en el 94. Las vendi en septiembre a 11 euros. Llegaron a estar a 26. Como desdoblaron no se el precio de compra exacto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo tenia un paquetito de matildes compradas en el 94. Las vendi en septiembre a 11 euros. Llegaron a estar a 26. *Como desdoblaron no se el precio de compra exacto*.



Hacienda te lo calculará por métodos "objetivos" :: :cook: :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (15 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hacienda te lo calculará por métodos "objetivos" :: :cook: :rolleye:



Se supone que me tienen que facilitar esos datos pero en 2 meses aun no me los han facilitados. La putada es que necesitaria saberlo para ver como sale la renta del proximo año.


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _La rentabilidad de los accionistas de Telefónica en los últimos diecinueve años ha ascendido al 15,2%, mientras que la rentabilidad del selectivo Ibex 35 se situó en el 11%, según el documento 'Telefónica 1991-2010. Rentabilidad y creación de valor' elaborado por el profesor del IESE Pablo Fernández._
> 
> Se habría _guahnio _el Pablito en hacer el estudio hasta 2011(-13% de cierre a cierre) y si lo actualizamos a precios de ahora un -27%.
> 
> ...



Lo he posteado porque el articulo hace referencia al estudio del iese. La rentabilidad sigue siendo positiva, en los 90 capitalizaba por 9000 mill y ahora por 46000 mill. Reconozco que puede ser una apuesta arriesgasda pero el negocio esta barato.Si sus resultados a lp vuelven a brillar puede dar una buena rentabilidad.


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo tenia un paquetito de matildes compradas en el 94. Las vendi en septiembre a 11 euros. Llegaron a estar a 26. Como desdoblaron no se el precio de compra exacto.



Probablemente habras ganado bastante si tenemos en cuenta los dividendos.


----------



## juanfer (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Probablemente habras ganado bastante si tenemos en cuenta los dividendos.



Solo con los dividendos recupere la inversion hace años.

Lo que las vendi porque al quitar el mantenimiento de linea de la cuota ya no ocupa la posicion predominante como hasta ahora. Ademas yo creo que el 3g le va a hundir. Igual me equivoco pero yo creo que fusion no va a cumplir expectativas.


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Solo con los dividendos recupere la inversion hace años.
> 
> Lo que las vendi porque al quitar el mantenimiento de linea de la cuota ya no ocupa la posicion predominante como hasta ahora. Ademas yo creo que el 3g le va a hundir. Igual me equivoco pero yo creo que fusion no va a cumplir expectativas.



No lo se, reconozco que es una apuesta arriesgada pero es que la veo barata en función de su valor intrínseco. A mi fusión me parece una buena oferta, ademas las tarifas de datos son un consumo extra que antes ni existia.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo se, reconozco que es una apuesta arriesgada pero es que la veo barata en función de su valor intrínseco. A mi fusión me parece una buena oferta, ademas las tarifas de datos son un consumo extra que antes ni existia.



El modelo de negocio de timophone acaba de comenzar un larguísimo invierno.

Todo lo que le viene por delante es negativo: expaña, brasil, ....


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El modelo de negocio de timophone acaba de comenzar un larguísimo invierno.
> 
> Todo lo que le viene por delante es negativo: expaña, brasil, ....



No lo tengo yo tan claro.Todo el cableado que tienen vale una pasta,los operadores virtuales sin la infraestructura de Tef no serian capaces de dar servicio. Esto es un todo o nada


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2012)

Siguen a estas horas hablando de inversiones?

No puedo dormir¡ no tendran copia de algún discurso de Rajoy por ahí a ver si me entra el sueño?


----------



## endetrimento (15 Dic 2012)

demasiada gente: diarioseconomicos: Población mundial de cara al 2060


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Siguen a estas horas hablando de inversiones?
> 
> No puedo dormir¡ no tendran copia de algún discurso de Rajoy por ahí a ver si me entra el sueño?



Videoclub yutubero 

::

[YOUTUBE]d6K8zfZ0828[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]RxkvXs5OO7M[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]3Xwjxnt0dHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

...........


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

Miss Marple

Cada vez se oye más a menudo hablar de lo que los ‘ejpertos’, incurriendo en barbarismo innecesario, gustan de llamar “default” (“sinpa”, en vernacular hispano que desafía las reglas ortográficas). Este impago (de la deuda externa) se suele asociar, aunque no siempre, con la salida del euro, lo que confunde el asunto (una salida del euro implicaría un impago de la deuda denominada en euros y un impago encubierto de la que se pudiera re-denominar en neo-pesetas; pero un impago no implica necesariamente una salida del euro).

Pero hay gente (un saludo para Eddy, antiguamente de burbuja.info y hoy de colectivo burbuja) que lleva al menos 5 años, que se dice pronto, avisando de que el “sinpa” no es una opción, es simplemente inevitable. Entre 2000 y 2008 los bancos españoles pidieron a los bancos nor-europeos no una montaña, sino todo un himalaya de crédito, para prestarlo a particulares o empresas que lo invirtieron en ladrillo sobrevalorado (que incluía la prima para pelotazos, una parte para el estado en forma de impuestos -que se gastaron en aumentar el tamaño del estado, incluyendo empresas semi-públicas, y en infraestructuras poco productivas-, y el pago de factores de producción que se gastó principalmente en última instancia en importación de bienes de consumo importados). Dado que el ladrillo se valora actualmente a mucho menos, y que casi nada de aquel dinero se gastó en algo productivo, no hay manera posible de devolver ese cordillera de pasta.

De lo que se trata es de la forma y condiciones de dicho “sinpa”, y a quien pilla mejor preparado: de eso va el juego desde 2008. Los gobiernos españoles jugaron a fingir que no iba con ellos; los acreedores les dejaron fingir. Desde Mayo de 2010, con el crédito estatal malgastado, ya no queda libertad más que para seguir órdenes.

En el lado acreedor nor-europeo se ha procedido a concentrar todo el marrón en el BCE; del lado deudor se ha concentrado todas las obligaciones en el estado español. El inminente rescate y el plan de Draghi son las dos caras de la penúltima parte del plan: la transferencia al plan Cofidis, y el inicio de la apretura de tuercas al gobierno y la liquidación de activos.

La última fase (que será pospuesta cuanto sea posible, como siempre; pero eso ya no es mucho), que incluye la cuantificación y oficialización del impago y sus consecuencias, es la que tiene más interés para el observador neutral (si es que se puede encontrar uno). Hasta entonces, todas las respuestas se encuentran en Grecia.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo tengo yo tan claro.Todo el cableado que tienen vale una pasta,los operadores virtuales sin la infraestructura de Tef no serian capaces de dar servicio. Esto es un todo o nada



Te recuerdo que Timofónica era una empresa pública que fue privatizada. Mal privatizada porque su red, canalizaciones, patrimonio inmobiliario etc.... se lo pagamos todos en su día y una vez amortizado nos lo "mangaron" puesto que el dinero de la privatización no ha sido visto por ni un ciudadano, salvo que algún ingenuo se crea que el Estado nos lo ha devuelvo en servicios.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Siguen a estas horas hablando de inversiones?
> 
> No puedo dormir¡ no tendran copia de algún discurso de Rajoy por ahí a ver si me entra el sueño?



Con esto no podrás dormir ::

[YOUTUBE]4fZu-edU5Sc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2012)

Spoiler






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Videoclub yutubero
> 
> ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d6K8zfZ0828[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]RxkvXs5OO7M[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]3Xwjxnt0dHc[/YOUTUBE]






:XX::XX:

Esto es culpa de los años.

Con veinte un viernes por la noche ya les digo yo que no estaba preocupándome por domir.

Esto de hacerse mayor no es negocio :


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

Rajoy en estado puro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QyVT8-ZyEU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo tengo yo tan claro.Todo el cableado que tienen vale una pasta,los operadores virtuales sin la infraestructura de Tef no serian capaces de dar servicio. Esto es un todo o nada



El value investing no ve valor a largo plazo en timophone. Sólo la recomiendan los comisionistas :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Siguen a estas horas hablando de inversiones?
> 
> No puedo dormir¡ no tendran copia de algún discurso de Rajoy por ahí a ver si me entra el sueño?



Este es el momento de Rajoy en 2012: Min 17 " El que he presionado he sido yo"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfE8QviKvsI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este es el momento de Rajoy en 2012: Min 17 " El que he presionado he sido yo"
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfE8QviKvsI&feature=youtube_gdata_player




Oiga usted, no me ponga videos de humor que entonces si que no me duermo ::

.....bueno ya que estamos me voy por una cerveza..si gustan me lo dicen


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El value investing no ve valor a largo plazo en timophone. Sólo la recomiendan los comisionistas :fiufiu:



El value es invertir en empresas por debajo de su precio y esperar.Yo la veo barata,esto no es una ciencia exacta pero a estos precios no veo demasiado riesgo,quizas me equivoque.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

Para aquellos noctámbulos que deseen tener una noche agitada

Economía Directa 14-12-2012 Se buscan inversores. Razón: Sareb en mp3 (14/12 a las 12:04:21) 58:08 1646245 - iVoox


----------



## tarrito (15 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Siguen a estas horas hablando de inversiones?
> 
> No puedo dormir¡ no tendran copia de algún discurso de Rajoy por ahí a ver si me entra el sueño?



[YOUTUBE]Y3itAwRtmVg[/YOUTUBE]

ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2012)

Pues si que tienen mala pinta las manzanitas....







Preparando la salida por patas como pierda los 500...


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Oiga usted, no me ponga videos de humor que entonces si que no me duermo ::
> 
> .....bueno ya que estamos me voy por una cerveza..si gustan me lo dicen



Que aproveche Me apunto una paulaner


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weißbier


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2012)

Los pequeños inversores sin idea suelen tener Matildas, SAN y últimamente Apple e Inditex.

Más de uno se va a dejar los dientes en el batacazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Se supone que me tienen que facilitar esos datos pero en 2 meses aun no me los han facilitados. La putada es que necesitaria saberlo para ver como sale la renta del proximo año.



Te los enviarán con el borrador, supongo. El PADRE te lo calcula solo, pero recuerda por si acaso que lla parte generada hasta el 2006 tiene bonificación, así que depende de donde se produjese el pico de precio te puede ir bien


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Los pequeños inversores sin idea suelen tener Matildas, SAN y últimamente Apple e Inditex.
> 
> Más de uno se va a dejar los dientes en el batacazo.









Yo no soy pequeño


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que tienen mala pinta las manzanitas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amijou, el último hueco junto al MACD cortado en negativo es demoledor.

Se ha pasado de moda.

Janus, once again you'll loose platita


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no soy pequeño



Por diossssssssss no lo decía por usted.

Nunca me meto con alguien que sabe más que yo y sobre todo que sabe donde tiene que saltar a tiempo.

Iba a ponerle el gatito de Shrek para pedirle perdón con umildá pero a esta hora ya:



Spoiler












Preferirá estas excusas.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

Buenas noches, os dejo con vuestras cosas.

Me voy al catre.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, me gusta BME para tenerlas a m/p.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que tienen mala pinta las manzanitas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se ha confirmado nada hacia abajo. Tiene que rebotar pero si no lo hace .... ya está el stop, para eso está.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> amijou, el último hueco junto al MACD cortado en negativo es demoledor.
> 
> Se ha pasado de moda.
> 
> Janus, once again you'll loose platita



RESPECT!!!!!!!

Llevo un par de meses reventando el verde y cantando en directo pelotazos en Alpha, First, LDK, ....

No se preocupe que si el mercado tira hacia abajo .... debería beneficiarme con Alpha, Barclays y ProShares Vix Short Term.

Si el mercado tira hacia arriba ..... debería beneficiarme con Apple y Advanced Micro Devices.

Si unos van para arriba y otros para abajo ..... nos hacemos de oro.
Si unos van para abajo y otros para arriba ..... los stops trabajarán.

En Gamesa +60% de reward ahora mismo. Colega de la vega que la buena mano no se pega.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> RESPECT!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te recuerdo que Timofónica era una empresa pública que fue privatizada. Mal privatizada porque su red, canalizaciones, patrimonio inmobiliario etc.... se lo pagamos todos en su día y una vez amortizado nos lo "mangaron" puesto que el dinero de la privatización no ha sido visto por ni un ciudadano, salvo que algún ingenuo se crea que el Estado nos lo ha devuelvo en servicios.



Eso fue culpa del politico de turno.Actualmente es de sus accionistas. Historicamente ha presentado roas del 5%-7% que para un activo de 120000 mill no esta nada mal.Reconozco que es una apuesta arriesgada


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para aquellos noctámbulos que deseen tener una noche agitada
> 
> Economía Directa 14-12-2012 Se buscan inversores. Razón: Sareb en mp3 (14/12 a las 12:04:21) 58:08 1646245 - iVoox



http://www.expansion.com/2012/10/31...1707b1c4f2f6510949e67b55a7c8c34a&t=1355535940

Mira como no ha entrado BBVA. Creo que lo he dicho en alguna ocasion, tengo la impresion que bbva ha medido mejor su riesgo que Botin y esta mejor posicionado tanto en Mexico,Usa,Turkia y un poco de asia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por diossssssssss no lo decía por usted.
> 
> Nunca me meto con alguien que sabe más que yo y sobre todo que sabe donde tiene que saltar a tiempo.
> 
> ...



No me había molestado ni lo más mínimo  Además me sobrevalora en demasía. Bueno, en una cosa si soy bueno, en salir por patas y que no me pille pandoro. Lo de ganar platita....bueno, todo shegará!



Janus dijo:


> No se ha confirmado nada hacia abajo. Tiene que rebotar pero si no lo hace .... ya está el stop, para eso está.



No,si por eso nos hemos metido. Me he hecho el gráfico para ver por donde vendrá pandoro,


----------



## juanfer (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo se, reconozco que es una apuesta arriesgada pero es que la veo barata en función de su valor intrínseco. A mi fusión me parece una buena oferta, ademas las tarifas de datos son un consumo extra que antes ni existia.





bertok dijo:


> El modelo de negocio de timophone acaba de comenzar un larguísimo invierno.
> 
> Todo lo que le viene por delante es negativo: expaña, brasil, ....





ponzi dijo:


> No lo tengo yo tan claro.Todo el cableado que tienen vale una pasta,los operadores virtuales sin la infraestructura de Tef no serian capaces de dar servicio. Esto es un todo o nada




El cableado esta obsoleto y no mantenido o mantenido deficientemente, porque TEF ha invertido en otros lugares y no aqui.

Falta el desarrollo del 4G, y con un internet de 25 Mbps ya me diras quien necesita adsl, excepto los jugones.


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El cableado esta obsoleto y no mantenido o mantenido deficientemente, porque TEF ha invertido en otros lugares y no aqui.
> 
> Falta el desarrollo del 4G, y con un internet de 25 Mbps ya me diras quien necesita adsl, excepto los jugones.



Estas equivocado. Sus competidores si que wstan preocupados porque no tienen ningun alquiler de fibra optica firmado.


http://www.expansion.com/2012/09/06...f08ec77a3d81adf283b3bfeeb6402cfe&t=1355569373


----------



## juanfer (15 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te los enviarán con el borrador, supongo. El PADRE te lo calcula solo, pero recuerda por si acaso que lla parte generada hasta el 2006 tiene bonificación, así que depende de donde se produjese el pico de precio te puede ir bien



Lo que va a ser complicado porque he hecho varias ampliaciones y canjes de acciones durante varios años. Pero bueno supongo que ya me enviaran la información.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es el día después de la cena de la oficina y ¡he conseguido no acabar resacoso!




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que tienen mala pinta las manzanitas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque ya no me fijo mucho en el AT, veo una divergencia alcista en el RSI ¿soy el único?


----------



## juanfer (15 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas equivocado. Sus competidores son los que estan que tiemblan porque no tienen ningun alquiler de fibra optica firmado.
> 
> 
> Telefnica cubrir con fibra ptica la mitad de los hogares espaoles para 2015,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com



En mi ciudad, en la zona cero, tengo la misma velocidad que hace 10 años en el adsl. No se donde estan las inversiones en fibra optica. En cambio vodafone ya tiene desplegado los 21 Mbps por el movil.

Tenemos una comunicaciones tercermundistas, solo hay competencia real donde ha desplegado ono. Bueno y si quieres ver como esta la compañia busca adsl rural y veras que contento que estan todos con TEF.

De todas formas es una apuesta personal siempre se puede volver a entrar, aunque ya no tendran la rentabilidad por encima del 10% como antaño.


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les cuento una historieta.
> 
> Supongamos que hay un país que quiere disponer de la moneda que gobierna la mayoría de las transacciones comerciales en el mundo. *Pongamos que es USA y USD*.
> 
> ...



Este plan maestro ya lo puso Luisito2 (para mi uno de los mejores foreros de burbuja.info) hace bastante tiempo en el hilo de ir-, creo que aun ni se había creado el otro foro. Por otra parte en la peli "Fraude: el porque de la gran recesión" abre el tema con Greenspan diciendo que USA nunca tendrá problemas porque siempre podrá imprimir dólares, es donde más clara se ve toda esta estrategia:

[YOUTUBE]fhh54I2If9c[/YOUTUBE]

Pero además de eso, no se si fue aquí en este hilo o en otro, alguien puso un link donde decía que USA no tiene realmente déficit comercial con el exterior, sino que lo que ocurre es que no se contabiliza parte de la actividad de sus empresas en el extranjero porque fiscalmente no tienen nada que ver con USA. Como por ejemplo que Apple abre una subsidiaria en China que pide un crédito en China y produce en China para enviar producción a Europa, el artículo decía que contabilizando toda esa producción 'fantasma' el déficit de USA con el exterior realmente no existía.

Mientras tanto aquí en Europa nos morimos de asco con Estados-nanny cada día más controladores y totalitarios, en USA tienen 1000 veces más flexibilidad económica y empresarial para salir adelante (a pesar de que también están convirtiéndose en un Estado-nanny gracias al negrito), dudo mucho que USA se vaya a ir a la mierda en breve y que todo este montaje sea insostenible, sin embargo Europa si que está abocada al fracaso, o al menos la parte de ella que forman los PIGS, los demás más o menos van saliendo adelante, aunque haya un universo de pequeños países que también lo están pasando mal aunque sus problemas se estén silenciando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy es el día después de la cena de la oficina y ¡he conseguido no acabar resacoso!
> 
> ...



Janusetto e Pirattone. Pero habrá que ver donde termina el mínimo del precio para confirmar.....


----------



## ponzi (15 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En mi ciudad, en la zona cero, tengo la misma velocidad que hace 10 años en el adsl. No se donde estan las inversiones en fibra optica. En cambio vodafone ya tiene desplegado los 21 Mbps por el movil.
> 
> Tenemos una comunicaciones tercermundistas, solo hay competencia real donde ha desplegado ono. Bueno y si quieres ver como esta la compañia busca adsl rural y veras que contento que estan todos con TEF.
> 
> De todas formas es una apuesta personal siempre se puede volver a entrar, aunque ya no tendran la rentabilidad por encima del 10% como antaño.



Es que aun no han desplegado las ofertas de fibra optica. Este verano instalaron cajas a diestro y siniestro sin avisar a la competencia, y estos que utilizan la infraestructura de Tef estan que se tiemblan porque aun no han firmado el alquiler.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

Ya lo puse en su día pero os recomiendo a partir del 51'30 (la pregunta de un español en Londres).

Son sólo 6 minutos que os van a permitir afrontar la tarde con energía.

[YOUTUBE]P2iQlcXSvPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (15 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que tienen mala pinta las manzanitas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me ha convencido. Pero para probar largos... a ver que hago... porque ahora mismo con lo que tengo abierto me llega y me sobra...


----------



## peseteuro (15 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya lo puse en su día pero os recomiendo a partir del 51'30 (la pregunta de un español en Londres).
> 
> Son sólo 6 minutos que os van a permitir afrontar la tarde con energía.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]P2iQlcXSvPY[/YOUTUBE]



Qué elemento, cómo se va por las ramas haciendo uso del conocido generador de discursos  y suerte que al final salen los seguratas porque igual le linchaban.

Es vergonzoso que la tipa cierre el discurso para evitar que se escuchen verdades como puños.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2012)

Mauldin.


Sorting Out the Decade
John Mauldin | Dec 15, 2012
In today's Outside the Box I bring you two pieces that, at first glance, may not seem to have much to do with each other. First, Bill Gross, PIMCO managing director, runs down the fierce structural headwinds that our hard-pedaling global economy faces over the next decade. I am going to deal at length with not only his GDP projections for the rest of the decade but those of Grantham and others in the last two Thoughts from the Frontline of this year. This is a challenging environment for traditional portfolio construction, but it’s par for the course as we slog through the secular bear market I was first writing about in 1999.
Then Charles Gave instructs us on the distortions in the measurement of risk that have been introduced as the "plain, boring and well-meaning economists working in the entrails of the world central banks" have supplanted the Marxist avant garde in the world's shift away from “scientific socialism” to "scientific capitalism."
However, when you think about it, these pieces dovetail in a very convincing – and somewhat frightening – manner. Because what they add up to – if the econocrats are yanking the rug out from under a capitalist system that is already reeling, as Gross says, from debt and deleveraging, a slowing of the locomotive of globalization, and dislocations in technology and demographics – is a profound, ongoing challenge to you and me as investors. Gross and Gave have their own ideas about how we get through this. I don’t agree with all their conclusions – this letter is not called Outside the Box for nothing – but I offer these essays because they’ll make us think through our own presuppositions. However you view their analysis, they do reinforce the idea that we're all going to have to be not only careful but very nimble. 
I post this note from 35,000, feet flying back from Cleveland to Dallas. American Airlines has now put internet on nearly all of their domestic flights, and I find the time I spend read and respond without interruption up here some of the more productive time I get. Which is good, since the record shows that I have been on some 110-plus different planes this year, most of which were AA. (Lately, when I am asked where I live, I just say my closet is in Dallas.)
It is not just me but other “road warriors” who have noticed that the staff of AA have markedly stepped up their personal service levels (as opposed to United, when they were in similar financial difficulties). More than a few of their employees have gone far out of their way to make my difficult travel schedule a little bit easier and smoother, from frontline staff to their back-office phone mavens, who often perform a little bit of magic rearranging my schedule. And as they add newer planes to their fleet, seat 5B has almost become my home office. So here’s a tip of the hat to them and all the service people who make life on the road better. And may your own road be a little smoother these holidays.
I spent last night at Dr. Mike Roizen’s home before seeing a few doctors at the Cleveland Clinic. I rode in a limo with him to a speech in Youngstown, Ohio, and we had time to visit at length. Mike has become one of my dearest friends, and our times together are easy ones, deeply treasured. Without this peripatetic life I would not have so many good friends, far and wide. It is the best perk of traveling.
Mike is on the board of the Cleveland Clinic, and he is deeply worried about the fiscal cliff. Even assuming the “doc fix” is passed, as it always is, without an alteration or repeal of the current law, the Cleveland Clinic will be faced with an almost 9% budget cut on January 1. They will lose money on every Medicare and Medicaid patient they see. There are no good solutions other than deep budgets cuts. And since the largest portion of their budget is salaries?...
The CC is held up (rightly so) as one of the most efficient medical organizations in the world. They have no fat to cut. I met the lady, in my walking around at the clinic, who cut $24 million in energy costs and another $2 million in trash-removal costs, at some considerable effort and investment. They leave no dollar stone unturned in the pursuit of efficiency.
Mike and I talked deep into the night and much of the next day, when we could, about our healthcare system. It fills me with deep concern. I have asked Mike to give us an outline of his speech today for an Outside the Box. His five-step “solution” has lowered healthcare costs for the 43,000 CC staff and all firms that have adopted their plan. When you look at his numbers, you understand why the US spends more money on healthcare than Europe. We are indeed that much less healthy. The CC has found out that paying each staff member $2,000 to adopt a healthier lifestyle lowers overall costs by even more than that.
Smoking cigarettes may be your personal choice and God-given right, but it costs the American healthcare system and taxpayers multiple tens of billions. And the same goes for four other lifestyle habits. Want to live long and prosper? And be smarter and have better sex? Just eat right, exercise and avoid a few items. I hope Mike gets me that essay soon, as I want all my closest friends (that would be you!) to stay around with me for a long, long time.
Have a good week. I am looking forward to the holidays and home and family. And while I try to get exercise on the road, my home gym is still the best.
Your ready for a few good nights’ sleep in my own bed analyst,

John Mauldin, Editor
Outside the Box


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> RESPECT!!!!!!!
> 
> Llevo un par de meses reventando el verde y cantando en directo pelotazos en Alpha, First, LDK, ....
> 
> ...




y por miedo no te he acompañado perdiendo mucho dinero

una pregunta ¿ *ProShares Vix Short Term.* sigue directamente o inversamente al *VIX* ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me ha convencido. Pero para probar largos... a ver que hago... porque ahora mismo con lo que tengo abierto me llega y me sobra...



Que mamón! Otro que conmigo me hace el sentimiento contrario!!! ::


----------



## vermer (15 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Este plan maestro ya lo puso Luisito2 (para mi uno de los mejores foreros de burbuja.info) hace bastante tiempo en el hilo de ir-, creo que aun ni se había creado el otro foro. Por otra parte en la peli "Fraude: el porque de la gran recesión" abre el tema con Greenspan diciendo que USA nunca tendrá problemas porque siempre podrá imprimir dólares, es donde más clara se ve toda esta estrategia:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fhh54I2If9c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




Muy buen post Mulder. Luisito fue objeto de una de las campañas más sucias que he visto en internet contra un forero. Aún con sus puntos débiles (abusaba un poco de wikiconocimiento) era brillante y ponía una y otra vez en evidencia las tesis de ppcc, algo que su "secta" no perdonaba (Los "jefecillos" enviaban a los más tontos a la labor de descrédito. Hasta ahí..., porque paso de estas mamonadas de niñatos con ínfulas). Eso no quiere decir que ppcc no haya hecho aportaciones interesantes, pero hace agua por muchas partes y jamás entra al debate directo, algo que para mi lo desacredita.

De todas formas, es una etapa forera que para mi quedó atrás. En este hilo aprendo y disfruto como un enano con todos vuestros posts.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y por miedo no te he acompañado perdiendo mucho dinero
> 
> una pregunta ¿ *ProShares Vix Short Term.* sigue directamente o inversamente al *VIX* ?



Se mueve al contrario del SP en teoría al igual que hace el VIX. Ese es el sesgo intrínseco, luego lo que hace es lo que hace de forma que magnifica subidas y bajadas.


----------



## bertok (15 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]E3fFg8XIS0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (15 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Muy buen post Mulder. Luisito fue objeto de una de las campañas más sucias que he visto en internet contra un forero. Aún con sus puntos débiles (abusaba un poco de wikiconocimiento) era brillante y ponía una y otra vez en evidencia las tesis de ppcc, algo que su "secta" no perdonaba (Los "jefecillos" enviaban a los más tontos a la labor de descrédito. Hasta ahí..., porque paso de estas mamonadas de niñatos con ínfulas). Eso no quiere decir que ppcc no haya hecho aportaciones interesantes, pero hace agua por muchas partes y jamás entra al debate directo, algo que para mi lo desacredita.
> 
> De todas formas, es una etapa forera que para mi quedó atrás. En este hilo aprendo y disfruto como un enano con todos vuestros posts.



Bueno, no quería remover la mierda del foro, solo apuntar que luisito2 ya había hablado de ello en este mismo foro hace bastante tiempo, nada más.


----------



## Janus (15 Dic 2012)

I've got 99 problems but bitch isn't one!


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2012)

El Ajram en el gran debate.


----------



## aitor33 (16 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> El Ajram en el gran debate.



Estoy convencido que es uno de los nuestros y me gusta la umilda y el conosimiento con el que habla es un buen tio :Aplauso:


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Estoy convencido que es uno de los nuestros y me gusta la umilda y el conosimiento con el que habla es un buen tio :Aplauso:



¿De los nuestros? A mi no me meta en este grupo, yo soy la versión moderna del abuelillo que se compraba unas acciones y miraba cada día en el periódico como iba la cotización...porque no doy para más ::

Además da igual el tiempo que pase, lo que estudie o lea, da igual, mi capacidad analítica es equivalente a la de un niño de 12 años.

En fin, no nos ha llamado a todos el señor para seguir el camino de los inversoresh cualificados :´(


----------



## aitor33 (16 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¿De los nuestros? A mi no me meta en este grupo, yo soy la versión moderna del abuelillo que se compraba unas acciones y miraba cada día en el periódico como iba la cotización...porque no doy para más ::
> 
> Además da igual el tiempo que pase, lo que estudie o lea, da igual, mi capacidad analítica es equivalente a la de un niño de 12 años.
> 
> En fin, no nos ha llamado a todos el señor para seguir el camino de los inversoresh cualificados :´(



Pero es que hablando parece que usa nuestro lenguaje. Estoy pensando que la historia que está contando va a servir para que el lunes al horno nos acompañen muchas más gacelas :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¿De los nuestros? A mi no me meta en este grupo, yo* soy la versión moderna del abuelillo que se compraba unas acciones y miraba cada día en el periódico como iba la cotización*...porque no doy para más ::
> 
> Además da igual el tiempo que pase, lo que estudie o lea, da igual, mi capacidad analítica es equivalente a la de un niño de 12 años.
> 
> En fin, no nos ha llamado a todos el señor para seguir el camino de los inversoresh cualificados :´(



Teletexto, que jran himvento.


Several vermuses @ La castañeda.


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2012)

telestestoh!???

está ustek anticuado ... aquí el menda inversoh, llama día sí día también al programa mañanero de Intercoñomía y pregunto soportes y resistencias de MIS acciones

a veces el especialista me dise hasta que ponga un stup-lós de esos en cierta cantidad

::


----------



## vermer (16 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¿De los nuestros? A mi no me meta en este grupo, yo soy la versión moderna del abuelillo que se compraba unas acciones y miraba cada día en el periódico como iba la cotización...porque no doy para más ::
> 
> Además da igual el tiempo que pase, lo que estudie o lea, da igual, mi capacidad analítica es equivalente a la de un niño de 12 años.
> 
> En fin, no nos ha llamado a todos el señor para seguir el camino de los inversoresh cualificados :´(



Tu serás del grupo de 12 años, pero yo estoy en la fase de lactancia. Y dentro de los lactantes, uno más del pelotón... siendo generosos. Me atrevo a hablar porque es finde, conste.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pero es que hablando parece que usa nuestro lenguaje. Estoy pensando que la historia que está contando va a servir para que el lunes al horno nos acompañen muchas más gacelas :XX:



Qué va! Si ha recomendado públicamente los depositos. Ademas, se le ve poco metido en el mundillo a dia de hoy. Cuando el presentador le ha comentado que hay mucha gente que está comprada y ve como sus valores pierden dinero dia a dia, cualquiera que siga la bolsa le hubiera matizado que en menos de un semestre el Ibex ha pasado de menos de 6.000 a poco mas de 8.000. Y un 33% no esta mal del todo... Mas dividendos. Pero el ponia cara de poker.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> I've got 99 problems but bitch isn't one!



That's because they are always a solution, never the problem ::


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2012)

estáis de un perezoso últimamente ...

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Vx-E9pzOFPM[/YOUTUBE]


::


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2012)

onvre!, ya que estamos ... veo su frikada y subo con

[YOUTUBE]ceVlltPBcHg[/YOUTUBE]

:ouch:


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

No recomiendo estar en LDK esta semana. Va a ser una lotería, el día 21 se juega el primer match ball como empresa.

LDK Solar Co., Ltd (ADR) : Consent Solicitation In Relation To 10.00% Senior Notes Due 2014 | 4-Traders


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2012)

Que buenas as comparaciones!!!

Bilbainooossssss que sus pasa??????

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/371256-cinturon-de-hierro-resiste-pisos-a-10-000-euros-m-2-a.html


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me ha convencido. Pero para probar largos... a ver que hago... porque ahora mismo con lo que tengo abierto me llega y me sobra...



Apple tiene un Gandalf extremo...cuando se le pone en las pelot*** no puedes pasar , no vas a pasar 







y si Apple no pinta bien, imaginaos el panorama


----------



## vermer (16 Dic 2012)

Cómo veis SAMSUNG? Hoy hay una referencia en Expansión un poco churrera en la que le dan un potencial de +30% .

Sí que pienso que sus productos van en progresión y cada vez se ve más como un referente (tablets, etc) principal. Saludos


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

Piratón, a su merced.

Four Stocks That Will Not Bounce Back in 2013 - AMD, BBY, HPQ, INTC, RSH - Foolish Blogging Network
Chip Revs Off 3% in 2012, To Grow 4.5% In '13, Gartner Says - Forbes
Why AMD Really Needs Some Money - AMD, INTC, NVDA, QCOM - Foolish Blogging Network
Advanced Micro Devices (NYSE:AMD) Launches Opteron 4300 Processors for Telecom (AMD, INTC, NVDA) » Crazy Joys | Crazy Joys
Steven Madden Larger Than S&amp;P 500 Component Advanced Micro Devices - Forbes
Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (NYSE:AMD) desires to concentrate on 28nm fabrication Process till 2014 » Property Mentor

Apple Shares Could Dip Below $500: Pros | Watch the video - Yahoo! Finance
Cramer Warns on Apple Price Targets | Watch the video - Yahoo! Finance
Who Wants An Apple TV?


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Osos, mantened prietas las filas. !!! Venceremos !!!

[YOUTUBE]BtLB71TlU1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (16 Dic 2012)

pregunta para alguno de los cracks que pueblan este hilo, como veis desde el punto de vita de AT la evolución de Ferrovial? T.A.L.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2012)

Me gustaría saber si el gordo-papa ese del video va corto en Apple con tres pares de cojones o solo habla de boquilla.... ienso:


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

Tim Cook's Freshman Year: The Apple CEO Speaks - Businessweek


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

Hay que ver El Capital. Parece que es buena y habla de lo que nos gusta.


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

FCC ficha para Alpine al expresidente de Hochtief despedido por ACS - CincoDías.com

Hay mucho pufo allí metido y se están viendo estrategias distintas. ACS manda a un español para llevar el timón e integrar la adquisición. Sin embargo, FCC no tiene talento para hacerlo igual y se fiará de la persona que no le vale a Floro. Uno de los dos se pega la hostia ..... y ese va a ser FCC. Se están anticipando un auténtico desastre en las cuentas y en la visibilidad de los resultados a varios años vista. No tienen casi nada que merezca la pena.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Janus, no haces más que cagar hilos. ¿qué te pasa?


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, no haces más que cagar hilos. ¿qué te pasa?



Haciendo de oro al Calopez .....


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

Piratón, tengan cuidado con las solares usanas. Ya van varios avisos ....

LDK Solar Seeks Creditor Consent to Take on More Debt - Bloomberg

China's Solar Debacle May Make Solyndra Look Like Child's Play

Solar Stocks Surge: A Sign of Strength for the Industry? | Wall St. Cheat Sheet

En uno de esos artículos tienes la penitencia de GT Advanced (convertida en estándar de un mercado que deja de tirar hacia arriba).

The next generation of solar
I've laid out the history of how we got here, but I have yet to go over where we're going; and that might provide an even greater challenge to Chinese solar. China has built billions of dollars of capacity, primarily with GT Advanced Technology's equipment, but the company is about to release a new technology that will increase cell efficiency. The HiCz technology that GT has been excited about for some time will make cell efficiencies of over 22%, 3.5% above the high end for most manufacturers right now.


Parecida era la situación, y es la situación, de las carboneras y ya ve como acabó PCX. Rápidito y de forma contundente. Las solares chinas "are in trouble" desde que pusieron aranceles los usanos. Poco se puede hacer en un mercado globalizado cuando uno de los principales mercados está closed para algunos players.

Esto me suena :8:

LDK Solar Co. (LDK), a Chinese solar manufacturer that owes more than $3.1 billion, is seeking consent from investors to take on more debt.
The company will offer noteholders 10 yuan ($1.60) for every 10,000 yuan they hold in its notes due in 2014, Xinyu, China-based LDK said today in a filing. The payment would come with conditions, including allowing LDK to take on more debt.
The filing follows LDK’s announcement on Dec. 12 that it hired Citigroup Inc. to assist in improving working capital and getting flexibility from creditors, said Edwin Mok, an analyst at Needham & Co. in San Francisco.
“They are doing whatever they can to keep up liquidity,” Mok said. “It’s not like they’ve actually gotten the debt.”
LDK’s 10 percent yuan notes due February 2014 traded at 57.4 percent of face value in Singapore, after reaching 26.2 percent on Sept. 17.
By accepting the payment, creditors will consent to various conditions, including approval for LDK to issue as much as $200 million in convertible preferred shares, and to take on as much as $350 million in additional debt to increase production and fund the development of solar farms.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> FCC ficha para Alpine al expresidente de Hochtief despedido por ACS - CincoDías.com
> 
> Hay mucho pufo allí metido y se están viendo estrategias distintas. ACS manda a un español para llevar el timón e integrar la adquisición. Sin embargo, FCC no tiene talento para hacerlo igual y se fiará de la persona que no le vale a Floro. Uno de los dos se pega la hostia ..... y ese va a ser FCC. Se están anticipando un auténtico desastre en las cuentas y en la visibilidad de los resultados a varios años vista. No tienen casi nada que merezca la pena.



vaya parece que está vez no se cumple con Floro quiebra segura, será con Alicia ::

¿de verdad crees que florentino y los "politicos" de ACS saldrán de esta 
viendo que OHL y Ferrovial se sacan kilometros de ventaja?


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, tengan cuidado con las solares usanas. Ya van varios avisos ....
> 
> LDK Solar Seeks Creditor Consent to Take on More Debt - Bloomberg
> 
> ...




has visto el techo que ha formado FSLR en los 33$, si losuperará con claridad sería buena señal


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> vaya parece que está vez no se cumple con Floro quiebra segura, será con Alicia ::
> 
> ¿de verdad crees que florentino y los "politicos" de ACS saldrán de esta
> viendo que OHL y Ferrovial se sacan kilometros de ventaja?



No puedo decir mucho en público pero Floro tiene sus planes. Muy a su pesar ha tenido, decisión mancomunada entre accionistas de referencia, que recular de su aventura en Iberdrola. Ese ha sido su gran desliz.

Por lo demás, la empresa tiene deuda pero respaldada por activos muy potentes. Y lo más importante, tiene buena capacidad de poner en el mercado gran parte de esos activos para hacer cash .... algo de lo que carece FCC. Esa es la gran diferencia. Unos están endeudados porque han adquirido buenos activos y otros está endeudados habiendo carecido de buen tino a la hora de invertir.

Ningún buen conocedor de FCC puede decir que tenga activos equiparables y de la magnitud de Hotchief, Leyton, Cobra, Urbaser ..... Dudo mucho que en los dos próximos años, los ingresos internacionales bajen del 80% del grupo. Además, ACS ha tenido el acierto o la suerte de no meterse de lleno en el mundo de la energía renovable etc..... Ha hecho algún que otro pequeño pinito.

Créanme que el gran pecado de ACS no está en su negocio sino en una mala política de inversión en Iberdrola. Le ha supuesto perder mucho dinero.

Dentro de poco aparecerán noticias muy interesantes sobre ACS ..... y sobre FCC. Unos en un sentido y otras en el sentido contrario. Piensen que a una de ellas le van a dar un buen revolcón .... solo tienen que ponerle nombre.

Respecto a Sacyr aprovecho para decir que también va a haber noticias interesantes en breve.

Respecto a Ferrovial, destacar que tiene muchísimo dinero en caja con motivo de las desinversiones en aeropuertos pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a acertar en sus próximas inversiones. De momento es un hecho claro el que buena parte de ese dinero se haya destinado al bolsillo de sus accionistas .... que resulta que el principal es el presidente. Es decir, ha considerado que ese dinero está mejor en su bolsillo que en una hipotética inversión articulada desde su empresa. Be careful.

Respecto a OHL, decir que es una empresa magnífica y va a dar grandes noticias en breve al respecto a alguna gran licitación ganada. Pero eso mueve poco la cotización en bolsa.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Dic 2012)

ya que estamos Janus falta Acciona

esa también a hecho sus pinitos a los energético aunque tienen dinero en caja


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2012)

miren qué joyita de vídeo, sale nuestra musa :baba:

ya sé que están hablando de cosas serias pero si no lo posteo hoy, tengo que esperar hasta el siguiente fin de semana :´(

[YOUTUBE]U_9J2oJjjd4[/YOUTUBE]

casi podría poner nombre de forero a cada participante del vídeo ... candidato seguro el Piratón :XX:


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ya que estamos Janus falta Acciona
> 
> esa también a hecho sus pinitos a los energético aunque tienen dinero en caja



A mí personalmente Acciona nunca me ha gustado. Básicamente ha hecho dos cosas que desde mi óptica de sostenibilidad para los negocios no son relevantes, pero sí lo son desde el punto de vista del "spanish pelotazo":

-Contubernio con gobiernos en el caso de Endesa. Pelotazo de los históricos pero ya ven cómo acaba Endesa.
-Inversión masiva de las plusvalías anteriores en el negocio de las energías renovables. De oca en oca y tiro porque me toca.

Quien conoce bien el negocio de las infraestructuras y las energías renovables .... saben perfectamente que Acciona como empresa no aporta nada de valor a la sociedad. Con esta tarjeta de presentación .... no se vislumbra gran futuro por ahí. Además deben dinero hasta a los marcianos.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Janus ...

Estrategia bajista con Apple

Soy consciente de que juntar en la misma frase los términos "bajista" y "Apple" puede dar lugar a furibundas reacciones por parte de los fans de la marca. He de admitir que Apple fabrica unos chismes magníficos que funcionan de cine y que han tenido un éxito arrollador en todo el mundo. El iphone es oscuro objeto de deseo, el ipad con pantalla retina es simplemente genial y cualquiera sabe que otro juguetito están preparando los de Cupertino que romperá el mercado. Pero hay unas cuantas cosas que me dan que pensar.

Quizás Apple necesita de un ajuste.
Quizás, sólo quizás, la empresa se ha vuelto demasiado grande para crecer como el mercado espera que debe crecer.
Y quizás los 528$ constituyen una resistencia que ya ha sido superada
Algunas ideas que me dan que pensar las he encontrado en el propio foro. Por supuesto podrán encontrar argumentos en contra igual de contundentes. Apple despierta pasiones contrapuestas.

Esto me recuerda a la burbuja que hubo en su momento con Google...... Este valor era para haberlo comprado hace 2 años, ahora quien lo tenga enhorabuena y el resto a obviarlo. Hay mejores alternativas. Un dia de pegara un susto y hará bajar el Nasdaq, pero esta llegando unos niveles de mirar y no tocar, vamos es mi opinion y luego que cada uno decida.

Sergio C. 25/03/12 Entonces Apple andaba en el entorno de los 600.

¿Quieres saber que va a pasar con Apple? Que se va a pegar un hostión de cuidado y los que entren los últimos se van a dejar hasta la camisa.
¿Cuando? Ni idea, pero yo diría que es cuestión de meses, y no muchos.
¿Cómo sé que eso es lo que va a pasar? Porque es lo que siempre pasa. Es lo que le pasa a la compañía de mayor capitalización cuando llega la crisis y la caída. (...) La razón es bien sencilla. Apple es la darling de los Hedge funds, que van cargaditos. Cuando lleguen las caídas (y llegarán), en algún momento Apple empezará a caer, y entonces todos los Hedge funds tratarán de atrapar los beneficios de su principal activo vendiéndolo. Y la caída será espectacular. Habrá gente que piense que si Apple era una buena compañía a 600, a 450 lo es mucho mejor y con un PER rompedor, y comprará más... En fin, no sigo. Es la historia de siempre. En la bolsa siempre se cuentan los mismos cuentos. Debe ser que los inversores son como los niños y nunca se cansan de lo mismo. ¿O acaso piensan que esta vez el cuento va a ser diferente? (...)

Knownuthing 20/03/2012

En mi opinión la burbuja APPL ha reventado. Y sí, era una burbuja porque subía exponencialmente mucho más allá de lo que es razonable, hasta ser el 20% del Nasdaq. En su caída de cotización, irá pillando a gente que se ha quedado fijada por el efecto anclaje en los 700$ que ha llegado a valer, y que no es capaz e cambiar el chip. Gente a la que no le han enseñado que no se coge un cuchillo que cae.

¿Hasta donde? APPL puede caer perfectamente hasta los 300-350$ sin que le afecte como empresa.

Las empresas que caen no están baratas, están baratas las que aún no han empezado a subir. Las que no están de moda.

Knownuthing. 11/11/2012 Entonces Apple cotizaba por debajo de 550. El mismo día aporta una gráfica muy interesante.





No quiero aburrirles con más comentarios, aunque interesantes, de distinguidos foreros que para eso tienen el buscador del foro. Ahora les diré lo que yo veo en la cotización de Apple.



El gráfico, cortesía de be quick or be dead, ofrece en mi opinión una formación hombro-cabeza-hombro de manual, preludio de un cambio de tendencia fundamental o primaria. Si la figura se completa y se rompe la resistencia de la línea amarilla o línea clavicular, muy cerca de los 500$, Apple entrará probablemente en tendencia bajista primaria. Eso significa que sobrevendrán al menos varios meses de bajada. No vería entonces descabellado que se alcancen los 350 antes de mediados del año 2013.

Socito aporta otro gráfico donde no se identifica la línea clavicular del H-C-H, pero admite que para largos no está. En su gráfico interpreta que la resistencia de los 527 se ha visto por fin superada y la tendencia bajista iniciada en Septiembre se impone.



Suponiendo que nos creamos que la tendencia de la cotización es bajista, cabe preguntarse como aprovecharse de ella.

En primer lugar vender a crédito las acciones. No se trata sólo de que el broker en cualquier momento las exige de vuelta y nos estropea la operación, sino que además no me gusta operar a la baja contribuyendo a la bajada de la cotización. Llámenme romántico o idealista si quieren, porque la capitalización de Apple es tan brutal que para que mi posición corta tuviera influencia debería robar al menos 10 bancos no quebrados e invertirlos a la baja en el valor. Y a ver quien encuentra 10 bancos sanos en España hoy día... Pero que quieren que les diga, no me gusta apostar a la baja en un valor mediante la manipulación directa de la cotización del mismo, uno reconoce que es especulador pero tiene sus principios aunque pasados de moda.

Luego, una vez descartada esta posibilidad, nos quedan los CFDs y los derivados aparte de algún instrumento que no conozca o no domine, como los futuros y spreads entre Apple y otros valores tecnológicos. Los CFDs sobre acciones USA no los trabaja mi broker americano, Interactive Brokers, por motivos legales.Sé que brokers como Saxo Bank, clicktrade y activotrade los ofrecen. Teniendo en cuenta que abrir y mantener una posición corta no genera cargos por intereses, puede ser una opción más que interesante. Eso sí, ojo al cobro de dividendos, que aquellos que tengan una posición corta en CFDs deberán pagar un monto igual al dividendo que se pague por acción y ya sabemos que los CFDs van apalancados (con un porcentaje variable según le dé la gana al bróker también, ¡ojo!).

En cuanto a derivados, si se trata de comprar volatilidad como es el caso, una opción simple y que no incurre en un riesgo mayor al 100% de la cantidad invertida es comprar puts o o incluso un put spread, también llamado bear spread. Me decantaría por puts OTM (out the money, un strike por debajo del precio actual de cotización). Al ser opciones americanas tiene la ventaja de que se puede deshacer la posición en cualquier momento antes del vencimiento del contrato.

Como se puede ver en google finance, los puts 400 con vencimiento en Junio cotizaron al cierre del viernes pasado con una prima de 15.00, lo que significa, como cada contrato comprende 100 acciones, que la posición mínima nos costaría 1.500$. Es muy curioso comprobar como a lo largo del día del viernes este put se revalorizó 3.38$, nada menos que un 26.8%; y eso que el valor sólo perdió un 3,76%. Esto me da que pensar, y es que es muy posible que los puts se hayan revalorizado demasiado porque el mercado decuenta una buena bajada. Quizás algún amable experto en opciones me pueda refutar o sacar del error.

Otra elección interesante es un put spread entre dos valores cercanos. Compraríamos el valor más cercano a la cotización si estamos seguros de que vamos a quedar dentro de dinero a vencimiento y venderíamos el valor más lejano a cotización si prevemos que vaya a estar en dinero. Por ejemplo, si preveo que hacia el mes de Junio Apple rondará los 350$ puedo realizar un put spread consistente en comprar el put 400 anterior y, además, vender el put 350. La prima neta a pagar sería (15 - 6.74) x 100 = 726$, menos de la mitad del caso anterior, aunque, al contrario que en el caso anterior, el beneficio estaría limitado por mucho que bajara Apple más allá de los 350$.

Lo más positivo de ambas estrategias, ya sea puts simples, ya sea put spreads, es que el riesgo está limitado al 100% de la inversión, es decir, el coste total de la prima. Si Apple se disparara a los 1.000$ sólo perderíamos la prima, nada más. En las condiciones actuales no soy partidario de utilizar estrategias de derivados que vendan volatilidad, como vender puts a pelo, porque creo que la cotización del valor dará mucho que hablar los próximos meses.

El momento de entrada para mí es ahora pues la tedencia la veo clara. Otros opinan que cuando se perforen los 49x ó 48x para mayor seguridad. Eso sí, los puts serán más caros. Hay quien considera que es mejor esperar un pullback que nos lleve hasta los 530 pero, ¿y si no se produce? La diferencia entre 530 ó 506 y los 400 ó 350 no es muy grande.

Considero poco conveniente comprar puts que no sean múltiplo de 50. Las horquillas para los vencimientos de junio o julio ya son lo suficientemente abiertas como para encima añadir el riesgo de la liquidez. puts de 300, 350, 400... tienen varias veces más volumen que los de 370, 410... etc.

Apple es una magnífica empresa que fabrica productos de ensueño. Pero se ha valorado como una empresa con beneficios en crecimiento de forma permanente, PER elevado y por tanto elevadas expectativas. La cuestión es, "what if?" ¿Qué ocurriría con la cotización si las ventas navideñas no son como se esperan y este trimestre Apple gana menos de 10$ por acción en el 4Q2012 en lugar de los 14$ que ganó en el 4Q2011? O quizás los costes fijos están aumentando y pesarán si los beneficios se estancan. No sé que pasará, pero tengo desde hace meses la sensación, justo cuando tocó máximos, de que nada crece indefinidamente y que la cuota de mercado puede haber empezado a estabilizarse. Una cuota de mercado muy buena, de una magnífica empresa de la que, quizás, sólo quizás la gente espera demasiado.


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus ...
> 
> Estrategia bajista con Apple
> 
> ...



Con tanto cabrón deseando que baje .... nos váis a joder el business a Piratón y a mí. Al final va a terminar bajando, pedaso de cabrones.

Evidentemente, por debajo de 500 al cierre hay que salir pitando aún a riesgo importante de que haya después un rebote relevante.

Algunos os podíais seguir dedicando a alicatar la trinchera .....:o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2012)

Pues si que son unos cabronsones.... 

A ver si las cabronas nos dejan poner el SP por encima del precio de entrada.

Con las plusvis le compraremos a bertok un afilador de hachas para las navidades...


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí personalmente Acciona nunca me ha gustado. Básicamente ha hecho dos cosas que desde mi óptica de sostenibilidad para los negocios no son relevantes, pero sí lo son desde el punto de vista del "spanish pelotazo":
> 
> -Contubernio con gobiernos en el caso de Endesa. Pelotazo de los históricos pero ya ven cómo acaba Endesa.
> -Inversión masiva de las plusvalías anteriores en el negocio de las energías renovables. De oca en oca y tiro porque me toca.
> ...



Acciona siempre ha generado los grandes beneficios en operaciones financieras.

Con las renovables van a ganar mucho dinero.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Con tanto cabrón deseando que baje .... nos váis a joder el business a Piratón y a mí. Al final va a terminar bajando, pedaso de cabrones.
> 
> Evidentemente, por debajo de 500 al cierre hay que salir pitando aún a riesgo importante de que haya después un rebote relevante.
> 
> Algunos os podíais seguir dedicando a alicatar la trinchera .....:o



Ese último hueco que ha dibujado en TF diario seguro ha contraído tu esfínter


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que son unos cabronsones....
> 
> A ver si las cabronas nos dejan poner el SP por encima del precio de entrada.
> 
> Con las plusvis le compraremos a bertok un afilador de hachas para las navidades...



Llegas tarde ...

[YOUTUBE]v1aXKkP7UUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Acciona siempre ha generado los grandes beneficios en operaciones financieras.
> 
> Con las renovables van a ganar mucho dinero.



Si eso es una recomendación de compra, te has pasado dos pueblos.

Si es un chiste, eres de lo más imaginativo.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si eso es una recomendación de compra, te has pasado dos pueblos.
> 
> Si es un chiste, eres de lo más imaginativo.



No las llevo en cartera, manzanita. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No las llevo en cartera, manzanita. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No las llevo en cartera, manzanita. :fiufiu:



Con el lefazo que te va a meter Piratón y el zas en la boca que te voy a dar, te vamos a dejar sin dientes. Así que vete pensando en invertir en Corporación Dermoestética ..... con tu gastos van a incrementar de forma importante su cifra de negocio.::


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Tronco, la has cagado. Si mezclas farlopa y gitanos ...... Apple nos sacará vía stop loss.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Con el lefazo que te va a meter Piratón y el zas en la boca que te voy a dar, te vamos a dejar sin dientes. Así que vete pensando en invertir en Corporación Dermoestética ..... con tu gastos van a incrementar de forma importante su cifra de negocio.::



Hueles a caquita ::


----------



## Janus (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hueles a caquita ::



Por listo!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

*MFBH
*
Economía Directa 16-12-2012 Desequilibrio precario en mp3 (16/12 a las 01:57:44) 01:00:38 1649596 - iVoox


----------



## peseteuro (16 Dic 2012)

Acabo de ver al tal Josef Ajram en youtube en la entrevista de ayer en el gran debate, y me he quedado con estas partes como resumen para partirte un poco de risa

- Le presentan de varias maneras (broker, inversor DE bolsa, agente de bolsa) ¿no dicen nada de trader, ni siquiera el mismo corrije? 
- Lo más cachondo ha sido cuando ha dicho que perdió unos 100.000 euros en un dia y comenta que "menos mal que tenía ahorros de años anteriores" para hacer frnte a las pérdidas. Lugo en los subtítulos pone que como perdió esa pasta tuvo que vender sus coches de lujo, ??? !! PERO él dice que al día siguiente recuperó prácticamente todo lo perdido el día anterior :what: 

¿Fue capaz de vender sus coches de lujo en unas horas el mismo dia de las perdidas para luego recuperar la pasta al dia siguiente?
¿Y despues de 5 años dedicándose "profesionalmente" se ventila la cuenta? Y otras tantas preguntas sin posible respuesta que uno se hace al ver tan cachonda entrevista 

En esta historia no cuadra nada de nada, por lo menos podía haber contratado a un trader de verdad para que le escribiera un guión creible

Me hacen gracia estos profesionales, al igual que Boris Becker o Nadal siendo profesionales en Poker Stars. ...


----------



## juanfer (16 Dic 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Acabo de ver al tal Josef Ajram en youtube en la entrevista de ayer en el gran debate, y me he quedado con estas partes como resumen para partirte un poco de risa
> 
> - Le presentan de varias maneras (broker, inversor DE bolsa, agente de bolsa) ¿no dicen nada de trader, ni siquiera el mismo corrije?
> - Lo más cachondo ha sido cuando ha dicho que perdió unos 100.000 euros en un dia y comenta que "menos mal que tenía ahorros de años anteriores" para hacer frnte a las pérdidas. Lugo en los subtítulos pone que como perdió esa pasta tuvo que vender sus coches de lujo, ??? !! PERO él dice que al día siguiente recuperó prácticamente todo lo perdido el día anterior :what:
> ...



El ibex necesita nuevas gacelas, porque ya tiene un volumen de risa.

Se ve que BME ha contratado al figura este para animar a que entren mas gacelas a ver si consiguen mas comisiones.


----------



## Claca (16 Dic 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Acabo de ver al tal Josef Ajram en youtube en la entrevista de ayer en el gran debate, y me he quedado con estas partes como resumen para partirte un poco de risa
> 
> - Le presentan de varias maneras (broker, inversor DE bolsa, agente de bolsa) ¿no dicen nada de trader, ni siquiera el mismo corrije?
> - Lo más cachondo ha sido cuando ha dicho que perdió unos 100.000 euros en un dia y comenta que "menos mal que tenía ahorros de años anteriores" para hacer frnte a las pérdidas. Lugo en los subtítulos pone que como perdió esa pasta tuvo que vender sus coches de lujo, ??? !! PERO él dice que al día siguiente recuperó prácticamente todo lo perdido el día anterior :what:
> ...



Un conocido hizo un curso con este señor y, siguiendo su sistema a rajatabla, se estaba quedando con la cuenta a 0. Por otra parte nunca le he escuchado dar información mínimamente útil u operativa, sólo habla de lo bueno que es o era, y de cara al gran público se limita a decir lo que la gente quiere escuchar sobre la especulación, aunque roce la mentira para resultar así más provocador. Personalmente y juzgando lo que nos aporta (que tal vez lo que se aporte a sí mismo sí sea mucho), no me parece un referente a tener en cuenta.


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2012)

y







son de la misma escuela de tladel ienso:





peseteuro dijo:


> Acabo de ver al tal Josef Ajram en youtube en la entrevista de ayer en el gran debate, y me he quedado con estas partes como resumen para partirte un poco de risa
> 
> - Le presentan de varias maneras (broker, inversor DE bolsa, agente de bolsa) ¿no dicen nada de trader, ni siquiera el mismo corrije?
> - Lo más cachondo ha sido cuando ha dicho que perdió unos 100.000 euros en un dia y comenta que "menos mal que tenía ahorros de años anteriores" para hacer frnte a las pérdidas. Lugo en los subtítulos pone que como perdió esa pasta tuvo que vender sus coches de lujo, ??? !! PERO él dice que al día siguiente recuperó prácticamente todo lo perdido el día anterior :what:
> ...


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Disfrutad esta semana. Nos acercamos al 21-12-2012


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Disfrutad esta semana. Nos acercamos al 21-12-2012



Cada vez que usted postea me meto debajo de la cama...me da miedito:


----------



## tarrito (16 Dic 2012)

eso que que lleva en la boca no será un






perro malooo :no:

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Dic 2012)

Ronda larga de grafiquitos  comentarios cortitos :cook:

[*Gamesa*]







En los dos últimos máximos ha aumentado el volumen, eso no me gusta. Tampoco me gusta la pinta del RSI. Aunque ahora está aumentando el volumen. Creo que es importante que se fockée rápido los 1.8€. Cuidadín con perder el canal.

[*DEOLEO*]







Next stop, 0.26€. Last station Hell.

[*BARCLAYS*]







Está llegando a zona de resistencia, el RSI en parte alta del canal. Se va a dar la vuelta... ¿Ya o un 3% más arriba? ¿O nada de nada y se nos desboca? En el punto de mira está.

[*ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES*]







Ha llegado a zona resistencia, podría estirar algo más pero el RSI está tonteando con perder la senda alcista. Precaución.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> eso que que lleva en la boca no será un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iba a decir lo mismo.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2012)

Ya estoy casi decidida, BME y OHL.

Esto de pasarse semanas desconectada es mala cosa.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya estoy casi decidida, BME y OHL.
> 
> Esto de pasarse semanas desconectada es mala cosa.



Alma de dios, te vas a comer una pérdidas de la hostia.

No corras detrás de los precios.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Alma de dios, te vas a comer una pérdidas de la hostia.
> 
> No corras detrás de los precios.



Si igual me puede el ansia.


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya estoy casi decidida, BME y OHL.
> 
> Esto de pasarse semanas desconectada es mala cosa.



No son malas empresas, lo único que ohl se ha pasado un poco con el apalancamiento mientras que Bme esta limpia. Capitalizan por 2000 mill y 1500 mill.


----------



## bertok (16 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No son malas empresas, lo único que ohl se ha pasado un poco con el apalancamiento mientras que Bme esta limpia. Capitalizan por 2000 mill y 1500 mill.



Me gustan pero no es el momento. Espero que sufran caídas por encima del 20%.


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Un conocido hizo un curso con este señor y, siguiendo su sistema a rajatabla, se estaba quedando con la cuenta a 0. Por otra parte nunca le he escuchado dar información mínimamente útil u operativa, sólo habla de lo bueno que es o era, y de cara al gran público se limita a decir lo que la gente quiere escuchar sobre la especulación, aunque roce la mentira para resultar así más provocador. Personalmente y juzgando lo que nos aporta (que tal vez lo que se aporte a sí mismo sí sea mucho), no me parece un referente a tener en cuenta.



Acabo de ver el programa y he llegado a la conclusion que no ha dicho nada,no se ha mojado.Tampoco soy el mas indicado para valorar a un trader. Con la deuda de Tef ha metido la pata, ya no son 60000 mill

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...s-ultimas-desinversiones/20121107cdscdsemp_2/


----------



## egarenc (16 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No son malas empresas, lo único que ohl se ha pasado un poco con el apalancamiento mientras que Bme esta limpia. Capitalizan por 2000 mill y 1500 mill.



Ponzi, yo estaba pensando en Fer y Ibe, como las ves? gracias


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me gustan pero no es el momento. Espero que sufran caídas por encima del 20%.



Este verano estaban incluso mas baratas. No es la primera vez que me pasa, en este mundillo cuesta demasiado controlar las emociones, sobre todo para comprar en mínimos.


----------



## ponzi (16 Dic 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> Ponzi, yo estaba pensando en Fer y Ibe, como las ves? gracias



Cuanto mas caro compres mas riesgo asumiras. Ferrovial ha reducido su deuda a lo bestia de 9000 mill en dic a 7000 mill en septiembre y tiene 2000 mill en caja capitalizando por 7900 mill,la verdad que han hecho un gran trabajo. No sabría aconsejarte ahora mismo, no están caras pero tampoco están regaladas, son 7900 mill y 24400 mill.Personalmente estoy en ibe pero vamos lo mio es casi un acto de fe.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Be careful con los registros de ahora en el SP. No sería el último fake que se marcase de este estilo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Cada vez que usted postea me meto debajo de la cama...me da miedito:



¿Eso que tiene el perro es un tanga? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2012)

Después de que nuestro gato Simba muriese hace casi un mes, ayer (en realidad antes de ayer) sábado fuimos a la protectora y adoptamos a esta ricura. No tenía nombre y tras fracasar mi intento de llamarlo Tyrion :: su nombre parece que será Petit, a pesar del tamaño y que tiene dos años y medio. Lleva en la protectora desde que lo encontraron abandonado cuando tenía aproximadamente tres meses. 
Ahora volvemos a ser inquilinos en casa del jato :cook:


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

Economía/Empresas.- OHL declara una participación del 15,25% en Abertis valorada en 1.404 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

Tan solo la participacion en abertis ya vale 1400 mill y eso que capitaliza por 2000 millones, vamos que se esta vendiendo la empresa a 600 mill. No tienes mal ojo Silenciosa.

OBRASCON HUARTE LAIN S.A. (OHL:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek

Tiene un roe, roa y margen bruto alto. Lo único que su deuda ya empieza a ser demasiado abultada.Al menos le sobran 1000-1500 mill de deuda. Janus Villar Mir es buen ingeniero no?


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Economía/Empresas.- OHL declara una participación del 15,25% en Abertis valorada en 1.404 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Tan solo la participacion en abertis ya vale 1400 mill y eso que capitaliza por 2000 millones, vamos que se esta vendiendo la empresa a 600 mill. No tienes mal ojo Silenciosa
> 
> ...



De lo mejorcito que hay en el firmamento empresarial español. Un tío que ha destacado en todo lo que ha hecho excepto en acceder a la presidencia del Real Madrid lo cual visto lo visto y sin Messi casi que mejor.

El tema de Abertis ha sido un golpe de mano realmente impresionante porque sigue siendo fuerte a nivel de concesiones de autopistas porque conserva intacta su participación en OHL Mexico el cual es un mercado considerable y allí tienen mucho negocio.
En Brasil y Chile realmente no han vendido TODO OHL porque se han quedado con unos pequeñitos activos (que prefiero no comentar). Supongo que terminarán vendiéndolo (ya ahí Abertis les puede ayudar por su pasado en esos negocios que también vendieron).
El tema es que Abertis se ve obligado a lanzar una OPA sobre la participación que estaba en bolsa brasileira (por OHL) y eso es un dinero que va a costar conseguir si no quieren que el fondo con el que han hecho la operación se les ponga por encima.

Realmente han realizado una operación brutal. Villar Mir ha sabido ver la jugada y las ganas que tenía La Caixa de quitarse de encima a ACS. Por eso han aceptado una operación que aunque les da el liderazgo mundial en concesiones .... ha sido a costa de dar le mando accionarial a un tercero y a un precio que a quien beneficia es al comprador. Algo de lío interno sí que ha habido porque un fondo en el accionariado de Abertis no quiere esperar a futuras sinergias de la integración entre Abertis y OHL Brasil porque lo que quieren es hacer caja cuanto antes. Pero se han tenido que tragar el sapo porque no les quedaba otro remedio.

Como verán, estoy enterado del tema. Que sepan ustedes que la operación ha sido llevada directamente en persona por Villar Mir y Faine. Los CEOs en segunda fila y aplaudiendo con palomitas .... cuando se han enterado que ha sido muy muy muy muy tarde, casi por la prensa.


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De lo mejorcito que hay en el firmamento empresarial español. Un tío que ha destacado en todo lo que ha hecho excepto en acceder a la presidencia del Real Madrid lo cual visto lo visto y sin Messi casi que mejor.
> 
> El tema de Abertis ha sido un golpe de mano realmente impresionante porque sigue siendo fuerte a nivel de concesiones de autopistas porque conserva intacta su participación en OHL Mexico el cual es un mercado considerable y allí tienen mucho negocio.
> En Brasil y Chile realmente no han vendido TODO OHL porque se han quedado con unos pequeñitos activos (que prefiero no comentar). Supongo que terminarán vendiéndolo (ya ahí Abertis les puede ayudar por su pasado en esos negocios que también vendieron).
> ...




Aqui hay algo que se escapa a mi comprensión, demasiados actores en juego

Expansión.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Pues yo con Obrascon (1) y tal:

[OHL]







EL RSI y el MACD están que berrean con las divergencias bajistas. Ambos están el parte alta de sendos canales bajistas. En mi opinión va a corregir algo, iremos viendo hasta donde, pero creo que los 18€ los tocará como poco.

En mi opinión, la rr no es muy buena, otra cosa ej que el ejpeculador crea que nos vamos por encima de los 23€ y su religión sea el broteverdismo.

All imho.

(1) Para encontrarlo luego


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Un conocido hizo un curso con este señor




Ah, que da cursos....

Fin de la discusión.

Excelente día hoy, aunque tal vez un poco nublado, no le parece Sr. Clackerty ::


----------



## tonuel (17 Dic 2012)

el botas quiere sangre... :: :: ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, que da cursos....
> 
> Fin de la discusión.
> 
> Excelente día hoy, aunque tal vez un poco nublado, no le parece Sr. Clackerty ::



Pues si que hace bueno. Correr con más de 5ºC (HOY 11ºC :O) se agradece.

Respecto a lo del piji-perroflauter ese. No se si gana dinero ni me interesa, pero hay que ser tolai para salir en la tele diciendo lo que uno gana o deja de ganar. No le encuentro sentido... a no ser que debas hasta los empastes a los húngaros :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

En las últimas semanas las señales de ventas son abrumadoras

Gardiner (Barclays): "Las cuentas del Gobierno espaol estn mejor que las de muchos otros" - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Después de que nuestro gato Simba muriese hace casi un mes, ayer (en realidad antes de ayer) sábado fuimos a la protectora y adoptamos a esta ricura. No tenía nombre y tras fracasar mi intento de llamarlo Tyrion :: su nombre parece que será Petit, a pesar del tamaño y que tiene dos años y medio. Lleva en la protectora desde que lo encontraron abandonado cuando tenía aproximadamente tres meses.
> Ahora volvemos a ser inquilinos en casa del jato :cook:



Que guapo el minino¡¡

Me alegro mucho de que lo hayáis adoptado en una protectora.

Mis chuchos son también de prote y los pobres agradecen mucho el cariño.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Después de que nuestro gato Simba muriese hace casi un mes, ayer (en realidad antes de ayer) sábado fuimos a la protectora y adoptamos a esta ricura. No tenía nombre y tras fracasar mi intento de llamarlo Tyrion :: su nombre parece que será Petit, a pesar del tamaño y que tiene dos años y medio. Lleva en la protectora desde que lo encontraron abandonado cuando tenía aproximadamente tres meses.
> Ahora volvemos a ser inquilinos en casa del jato :cook:



Le petit Tyrion ::

Te honra el acto :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2012)

Anda lo del San y Banesto era vox populi?

No les digo yo que he estado muyyyyy desconectada.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Dic 2012)

Bueno parace que esta vez se han petado los 8000 en serio. Seguimos en vertical hasta vencimientos lo menos.

Saludos.


----------



## Felix (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que hace bueno. Correr con más de 5ºC (HOY 11ºC :O) se agradece.
> 
> ...



Vale lo de ser lonchafinista señor pirata, pero no se pase de avaro y suba un poco el termostato.


----------



## roygbiv (17 Dic 2012)

> *Curso nivel principiantes*:
> 
> Es un curso de un día (de 10:30 a 14:30 y de 15:30 hasta que acabemos, aprox. 19:30) de nivel básico que está gustando muchísimo, de aquí mi motivación a hacerlo. Es un curso focalizado en el trading, en la compra y venta de acciones el mismo día, pero se adquiere conocimientos aplicables a momentos de inversión. Hablamos mucho de la psicología de la bolsa, errores comunes de los que nos podemos beneficiar, introducción al análisis técnico aplicado al trading y vemos los momentos claves de la sesión de bolsa para maximizar las probabilidades de beneficio. Os enseño sin más mi método. Un método avalado por 9 años de profesionalismo en el trading en el que especulo mi propio capital, no el de terceros. Se recomienda la lectura previa del libro ‘Ganar en bolsa es posible’ para un mejor seguimiento del curso.
> 
> *El coste del curso es de 350 euros*, hay descuentos para desempleados (50%) y estudiantes del 20%, imprescindible acreditación.





> *Curso nivel avanzado*:
> 
> Es un curso 100% práctico, vemos el mercado en tiempo real, os indico las directrices a seguir para que vosotros simuléis y apliquéis el método seleccionando valores, poniendo precios de compra, stop loss y potencial beneficio. Nos centramos en el mercado español, en acciones. Los horarios son de 8:30 a 11:00 y de 15:00 a 17:00. Sería muy interesante si decides asistir al curso que vinieras al curso para principiantes. Probablemente muchos conceptos ya los sabrás pero me interesa que veas que método utilizo y en el curso para principiantes lo introducimos.
> 
> *El coste del curso es de 900 euros*, 550€ para los que ya han asistido al curso de bolsa para principiantes, solo hay 12 plazas disponibles. Con el curso está incluida también la asistencia gratuitamente al curso de principiantes en el caso que se desee asistir.



Cursos | Josef Ajram

Y nosotros aquí perdiendo el tiempo. ¡Basta con un día!


----------



## peseteuro (17 Dic 2012)

Trader de verdad vs trader de mentira








*Trader de verdad*
- Necesita todo el tiempo para si mismo (estudiar, analizar, tradear ...)
- Si se ha sacado la platita del día pasa de seguir trabajando (ni imparte cursos, ni vende libros, ...) y se dedica el tiempo a él o a su familia
- Si quiere enseñar algo a algún colega lo hace GRATIS porque ya gana lo suficiente con su trabajo
...


*Trader de mentira*
- Sus días parece que tienen 50 horas, hace de todo menos tradear
- Tiene que vender cursos y libros
- Hablan del santo grial pero no les ves ganar platita en directo
...


Si tienes EL METODO ¿por qué no usarlo un par de horas al día y te dedicas a vivir? ::


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

Sobre BME y OHL, veo con más recorrido a corto plazo esta última:







Ha roto una cuña por arriba y se mantiene dentro del canal, así que lo lógico es que busque la zona de resistencia mientras no lo pierda. De cara al medio plazo los 19,35 son stop obligatorio, sin que una cosa tenga relación con la otra (no se puede comprar a estos precios buscando los 23 euros con el stop en la referencia señalada).

Simplemente lo dejo ahí.

Cambiado de valor, BME me da miedo, porque en los 18,60 tiene una resistencia importantísima y está ya muy cerca, y de hecho esa zona es de pull a una figura de giro muy importante.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, que da cursos....
> 
> Fin de la discusión.
> 
> Excelente día hoy, aunque tal vez un poco nublado, no le parece Sr. Clackerty ::



Sin duda, Sr. Spock. Mi niña detecta un volumen alarmantemente alto de ofertas de STEAM que puede vaciar cuentas de frikazos, cuidado pues.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Cursos | Josef Ajram
> 
> Y nosotros aquí perdiendo el tiempo. ¡Basta con un día!



Yo no tengo ni flowers de trading pero mi trabajo que es bastante menos complejo a nivel técnico necesita de años de experiencia para hacerlo medianamente decente.

Ni por sacarme unos euros extras me rebajaría a vender mi profesión como algo que se puede aprender en un seminario de un día.

Tengo mucho respeto por lo que hago.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Apple <AAPL.O> ha vendido más de dos millones de su nuevo iPhone 5 en los tres primeros días de venta en China, lo que lo convierte en el lanzamiento más exitoso del dispositivo en el país asiático, dijo la compañía el domingo por la noche. "La respuesta del cliente al iPhone 5 en China ha sido increíble, estableciendo un nuevo récord con el mejor fin de semana de ventas jamás visto en China", dijo el consejero delegado de Apple, Tim Cook, en un comunicado. El último iPhone, que ofrece una pantalla de cuatro pulgadas y está equipado con 4G, fue lanzado en Estados Unidos y otros 30 países en septiembre, cuando la compañía vendió más de cinco millones de dispositivos en los primeros tres días. La salida al mercado en China, el segundo mayor de Apple, no ha logrado frenar la reciente caída del valor en bolsa de la compañía de tecnología más valiosa del mundo, y los analistas dijeron que las esperanzas a largo plazo en China podrían depender de una alianza con China Mobile Ltd


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple <AAPL.O> ha vendido más de dos millones de su nuevo iPhone 5 en los tres primeros días de venta en China, lo que lo convierte en el lanzamiento más exitoso del dispositivo en el país asiático, dijo la compañía el domingo por la noche. "La respuesta del cliente al iPhone 5 en China ha sido increíble, estableciendo un nuevo récord con el mejor fin de semana de ventas jamás visto en China", dijo el consejero delegado de Apple, Tim Cook, en un comunicado. El último iPhone, que ofrece una pantalla de cuatro pulgadas y está equipado con 4G, fue lanzado en Estados Unidos y otros 30 países en septiembre, cuando la compañía vendió más de cinco millones de dispositivos en los primeros tres días. La salida al mercado en China, el segundo mayor de Apple, no ha logrado frenar la reciente caída del valor en bolsa de la compañía de tecnología más valiosa del mundo, y los analistas dijeron que las esperanzas a largo plazo en China podrían depender de una alianza con China Mobile Ltd



Me caen tan bien usted y el pirata que estoy pensando en comprarme un ipad estas navidades.

No lo quiero para nada, es más, odio Apple, pero si es por apoyarles lo que sea


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me caen tan bien usted y el pirata que estoy pensando en comprarme un ipad estas navidades.
> 
> No lo quiero para nada, es más, odio Apple, pero si es por apoyarles lo que sea



No me sea rata, cómprese ciento y pico títulos a lo Jan-Jan (us) style y a contar billetazos esta noche-buena!!!! inocho: inocho: inocho: :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sin duda, Sr. Spock. Mi niña detecta un volumen alarmantemente alto de ofertas de STEAM que puede vaciar cuentas de frikazos, cuidado pues.




*XCOM *tiene unas divergencias alcistas clarísimas en el RSI. El volumen de horas en juego no hace más que subir, la adicción está sobrecomprada. Lo malo es que el precio parece que todavía no ha llegado a soporte. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *XCOM *tiene unas divergencias alcistas clarísimas en el RSI. El volumen de horas en juego no hace más que subir, la adicción está sobrecomprada. Lo malo es que el precio parece que todavía no ha llegado a soporte. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Echale un ojo también al gráfico del far cry 3, a poco que sea tan cojonudo como el 2 es para estudiar posicionarse largo...


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Bajada neta de líneas móviles en Movistar en el mes de Octubre: 284.290

Van como motos.


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple <AAPL.O> ha vendido más de dos millones de su nuevo iPhone 5 en los tres primeros días de venta en China, lo que lo convierte en el lanzamiento más exitoso del dispositivo en el país asiático, dijo la compañía el domingo por la noche. "La respuesta del cliente al iPhone 5 en China ha sido increíble, estableciendo un nuevo récord con el mejor fin de semana de ventas jamás visto en China", dijo el consejero delegado de Apple, Tim Cook, en un comunicado. El último iPhone, que ofrece una pantalla de cuatro pulgadas y está equipado con 4G, fue lanzado en Estados Unidos y otros 30 países en septiembre, cuando la compañía vendió más de cinco millones de dispositivos en los primeros tres días. La salida al mercado en China, el segundo mayor de Apple, no ha logrado frenar la reciente caída del valor en bolsa de la compañía de tecnología más valiosa del mundo, y los analistas dijeron que las esperanzas a largo plazo en China podrían depender de una alianza con China Mobile Ltd




Lo que pasa es que en Hispanistan no han desplegado el 4G, parece ser que la CMT no esta por la labor para ayudar a TEF.

Yo conozco gente que aun tiene el iphone 3, la recarga 3 o 4 veces al dia pero se parece al 4 y eso es lo importante aparentar.

En España no van a vender muchos cacharritos porque la cosa no esta para excesos, pero en el resto del mundo no se como les va a funcionar.


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bajada neta de líneas móviles en Movistar en el mes de Octubre: 284.290
> 
> Van como motos.



Se van conforme se acaban las permanencias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Echale un ojo también al gráfico del far cry 3, a poco que sea tan cojonudo como el 2 es para estudiar posicionarse largo...



Habrá que buscar largos en la bahia de los piratas... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2012)

Apple Inc.: NASDAQ:AAPL quotes & news - Google Finance

Viene preñado de pasión...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apple Inc.: NASDAQ:AAPL quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Viene preñado de pasión...



Asusta viejas :fiufiu: .....glup :cook:

El SL hará su trabajo si fuese necesario


----------



## Al Lopez (17 Dic 2012)

Esta hablando ahora mismo Chuchesh... ajajaj xD


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Piratón, Apple viene por debajo de 500 en el pre-market.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, Apple viene por debajo de 500 en el pre-market.



Yeah!

Aguantemos posiciones. SL inamovibles.

Traducción:

Culos prietos, buscar vaselina por si las moscas..... :cook:


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Piratón, recuerda que el tema es no perder los 500 (más filtro de 5 pipos) EN EL CIERRE SESIÓN. Cuidado en el interin.

Se puede estar fraguando la jugada maestra que es abrir abajo y finalizar arriba desplegando entonces una vela con gran sombra verde.

Especulaciones. Cuidado con los stops, recuerda que la foto buena es al cierre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Dic 2012)

el viernes me comentaron como estaba distribuido el mercado de los moviles, y me sorprendió que por lo visto SAMSUNG tiene el 47% y APPLE (en tercer puesto) solo en torno al 7% ( Sony es segundo y Lg cuarto).


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2012)

La hija del Botas ya ha acabado las prácticas...ahora a las cosas serias

Santander integrará Banesto y Banif: cerrará 700 sucursales y unificará la marca - elEconomista.es


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el viernes me comentaron como estaba distribuido el mercado de los moviles, y me sorprendió que por lo visto SAMSUNG tiene el 47% y APPLE (en tercer puesto) solo en torno al 7% ( Sony es segundo y Lg cuarto).



Samsung está vivo en otras divisiones gracias a la telefonía.

El beneficio que saca por ahí lo reinvierte en mantener otras gamas de producto en mercado con precios competitivos.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yeah!
> 
> Aguantemos posiciones. SL inamovibles.
> 
> ...



::


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Samsung está vivo en otras divisiones gracias a la telefonía.
> 
> El beneficio que saca por ahí lo reinvierte en mantener otras gamas de producto en mercado con precios competitivos.



Suena a lo mismo que hace Indra según comentan en los mentideros más castuzos de la capital del reino. ::


----------



## villares (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, Apple viene por debajo de 500 en el pre-market.



Apple Downgrade at Citigroup Sends Asian Suppliers


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ::



Que soez.... no propio de una dama! :no:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Dic 2012)

Esto es lo que da miedo de Sacyr. Que acabará desapareciendo, es inevitable, pero el cuándo es difícil de atinar. Te pones corto, y más apalancado, y te hacen la de 6 días seguidos de +3% finiquitado con un +5%... y te han hecho un roto.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Echale un ojo también al gráfico del far cry 3, a poco que sea tan cojonudo como el 2 es para estudiar posicionarse largo...



Si llegais al final del juego da dos opciones, elegir la opcion mala y disfrutad de lo lindo.

El xcom en el punto de mira.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

497 redondos en el pre-market. A ver si abre en mínimos y se marca una vela con green full-shadow como hizo el 17/4 y el 6/12.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

Esas IAGs apretando.... a ver si logran superar la resistencia de una santísima vez.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

Un IBEX del futuro:


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que soez.... no propio de una dama! :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Esas IAGs apretando.... a ver si logran superar la resistencia de una santísima vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Un IBEX del futuro:



Ja-ja-jato style! onvro-cabessa-onvro....


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ja-ja-jato style! onvro-cabessa-onvro....



¡Correcto! Siempre he dicho que adelantar cosas no tiene ningún sentido, especialmente si se emplazan figuras por el mero hecho de que quedan bonitas. Lo que he puesto es una tontería que puede reflejar la evolución del sentimiento y sus consecuencias en el mercado sobre el escenario que tengo ahora en mente (obviamente todavía por confirmar). 

De momento sólo es un +1 hacia el pony.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Correcto! Siempre he dicho que adelantar cosas no tiene ningún sentido, especialmente si se emplazan figuras por el mero hecho de que quedan bonitas. Lo que he puesto es una tontería que puede reflejar la evolución del sentimiento y sus consecuencias en el mercado sobre el escenario que tengo ahora en mente (obviamente todavía por confirmar).
> 
> De momento sólo es un +1 hacia el pony.



A mi también me gusta ese escenario...pero mejorado 









¿sabían esto?


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2012)

Lo más gracioso del tema es lo cerca que está ese gráfico de la realidad cotidiana del AT :XX::XX::XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ja-ja-jato style! onvro-cabessa-onvro....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo más gracioso del tema es lo cerca que está ese gráfico de la realidad cotidiana del AT :XX::XX::XX:



Cállese hintelehtual, que si postea se pierde con la tarma del gallo claudio


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Algo de razón tienes... si no disimulo al final se verá demasiado claro que soy el cuidata del IBEX 

Volad, preciosas, volaaaaaad.


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2012)

Hoyga, respect... que algunos episodios tienen incluso subplots, qué se ha creído Ud. ! ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cállese hintelehtual, que si postea se pierde con la tarma del gallo claudio


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2012)

Maldita sea... nos metemos con el AT y ni siquiera eso hace enfadar al Clackerty... estamos perdiendo facultades ::



Claca dijo:


> Algo de razón tienes... si no disimulo al final se verá demasiado claro que soy el cuidata del IBEX


----------



## Krim (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los aemedianos seguimos tranquilos.....
> 
> ¿algún ilustre se ha tenido que pelear con un software durante días para echar a andar un proceso? Yo llevo 5 días con uno. Está empezando a germinar un odio terrible hacia el enfermo mental que parió a semejante engendro....



Bienvenido a mi mundo. Intentar instalar ANSYS en linux "no certificado" es un trauma psicológico que nunca superaré.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Maldita sea... nos metemos con el AT y ni siquiera eso hace enfadar al Clackerty... estamos perdiendo facultades ::



Es que ahora hago dos días de piernas a la semana en el gimnasio y me siento indestructible. Sólo se tambalea mi moral cuando advierto las intensas miradas del nutrido sector gayer contemplando la ejecución de los ejercicios de glúteos.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Dic 2012)

AAPL recuperada

ARN viene como un tiro


----------



## diosmercado (17 Dic 2012)

El indice empire state se va por el sumidero. Pero no miren datos, hoy toca remolonear para petarla al final.


----------



## pollastre (17 Dic 2012)

Dios mío, tú estás como un rebaño ::::::



Claca dijo:


> Es que ahora hago dos días de piernas a la semana en el gimnasio y me siento indestructible. Sólo se tambalea mi moral cuando advierto las intensas miradas del nutrido sector gayer contemplando la ejecución de los ejercicios de glúteos.


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Dios mío, tú estás como un rebaño ::::::



No lo sabe Ud. bien, no. Hace mucho tiempo me pregunté por qué en la vida real los diálogos no molan tanto como en las series y pelis, así que decidí ser mi propio guionista para amenizar el día a día. No vea lo bien que me lo paso.

La última así que recuerdo fue en un juicio, como testigo, que al preguntarme el juez si prometía decir la verdad y bla bla bla, respondí un lacónico "sí, aunque pueda comprometerme". El juez, extrañado, me recordó que estaba en la obligación de contestar a todo sin mentir, así que le aclaré "precisamente, si usted me pregunta por mis filias, mi calidad como testigo puede quedar comprometida ante el jurado". El estrado enmudeció y decidieron seguir como si nada ::


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No lo sabe Ud. bien, no. Hace mucho tiempo me pregunté por qué en la vida real los diálogos no molan tanto como en las series y pelis, así que decidí ser mi propio guionista para amenizar el día a día. No vea lo bien que me lo paso.
> 
> La última así que recuerdo fue en un juicio, como testigo, que al preguntarme el juez si prometía decir la verdad y bla bla bla, respondí un lacónico "sí, aunque pueda comprometerme". El juez, extrañado, me recordó que estaba en la obligación de contestar a todo sin mentir, así que le aclaré "precisamente, si usted me pregunta por mis filias, mi calidad como testigo puede quedar comprometida ante el jurado". El estrado enmudeció y decidieron seguir como si nada ::



¿Los menores de edad pueden testificar?

La verdad es que últimamente, Claca, ya no le veo como a un niño... más bien como a un adolescente de esos que están en plena edad del pavo, llenos de hormonas efervescentes. ))

La culpa la tiene el pirata con esas fotos que cuelga, y el bertok que entre escenas apocalípticas cuela algún video erótico-festivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me está acusando de un delito muy grave....... permaban!!!!!! ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *XCOM *tiene unas divergencias alcistas clarísimas en el RSI. El volumen de horas en juego no hace más que subir, la adicción está sobrecomprada. Lo malo es que el precio parece que todavía no ha llegado a soporte. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Yo jugué a las primeras versiones de ese juego hace lustros ::

Me enganchaba bastante ese tipo de juegos al estilo Jagged Aliance.

Buenas tardes y tal.

Ah, que hay que hablar de bolsa.... mmmmm vendida media posición de Prisa en 0,26 (compra en 0,275). La otra mitad no sé si ::


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni flowers de trading pero mi trabajo que es bastante menos complejo a nivel técnico necesita de años de experiencia para hacerlo medianamente decente.
> 
> Ni por sacarme unos euros extras me rebajaría a vender mi profesión como algo que se puede aprender en un seminario de un día.
> 
> Tengo mucho respeto por lo que hago.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, ¿quién es el friki que ha puesto a su hija Arya Daenerys? Sé que estás en este hilo ::


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bajada neta de líneas móviles en Movistar en el mes de Octubre: 284.290
> 
> Van como motos.



Y 8 lineas más que están a punto de perder... hasta los "tal" me tienen en móviles...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo jugué a las primeras versiones de ese juego hace lustros ::
> 
> Me enganchaba bastante ese tipo de juegos al estilo Jagged Aliance.
> 
> ...



XCOM: Terrors from the Deep es un juegazo!!!! 

Por cierto, no se lo tome a mal. El truco está en comprar a un precio A, y luego vender a uno B con la condición que B>A+comisiones. :fiufiu: o

[Pûtas manzanas que B<<<<< A :: ]


----------



## diosmercado (17 Dic 2012)

Dicho y hecho. Hasta el vencimiento aqui no se mueve una puta y a subir. Lo de mierdapple, un asustaviejas.

Deisfruten, que queda poco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> XCOM: Terros from the Deep es un juegazo!!!!
> 
> Por cierto, no se lo tome a mal. El truco está en comprar a un precio A, y luego vender a uno B con la condición que B>A+comisiones. :fiufiu: o
> 
> [Pûtas manzanas que B<<<<< A :: ]



Pero es que toda acción tiene una reacción y yo soy quien paga el B-A de otro, la comisión para que gkhgkh se vaya de vacaciones con el dividendo de BME y de paso doy de comer a quienes trabajan en Caixa Penedés (Interdin)...... aunque también se me conoce por pringrao ::

Llevo dos semanas para bajar el pvto Call of Duty Pandoro Ops II


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2012)

En fín, yastoy al día... oigan que eso de andar con Prisas al final me va a acabar costando una pasta... moví algún stop y aún así me han zumbado 120 lereles... como sigamos el mismo camino... 1000 pavos seguro... gñeeeck...!

Por encima empiezo a ver recomendaciones de compra de Mueller por doquier... lo que me pone ya algo nervioso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese ya me lo terminé :baba:

¿quieres que te pase la pantalla del helicóptero? ::


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Ahora está entrando mucha pasta en Apple.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora está entrando mucha pasta en Apple.



Si, está aumentando el volumen


Spoiler



(del pene de pandoro)


:: ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Jojojojojo pedazo de asesor de la karmele marchante.

Se quedan tiesa con el batacazo de la bolsa y los restillos los metió en tochos.... ::


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues vamos al lío. Cierre trimestral sobre la zona de los 8560¿¿?? Visita casi obligada para que pase esto *7960* (escape bajista mañana)-7930 7880
> 
> Así que cuidado con los reversal de estos días. Cambiamos escenario en 7580
> 
> ...



Podemos dar casi válido el primer toque, mantenemos escenario.

A ver al cierre si lo hacemos por debajo de los 8 miles.

VAAAAMOSSS EDURNEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Andaba corto en Alpha con stop en 10 y me ha sacado a 9,99. Así es este negocio. Ahora bajando con fuerza desde máximos.


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2012)

Pues nada han aguantado los 8 miles, debería aver hinbocado a Juanito.....


----------



## tarrito (17 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues nada han aguantado los 8 miles, debería aver hinbocado a Juanito.....









or








:


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Y 8 lineas más que están a punto de perder... hasta los "tal" me tienen en móviles...



No me diga eso que ya bastante disgusto tengo con la noticia de esta mañana. En España me preocupa el posicionamiento que esta consiguiendo orange :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:no: :no::no: 

Reported....

I introduce u....

Lil John!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)




----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Advanced sigue por ahí intentándolo. Yo he puesto el stop en 2,38 en reward. Si sube que sea ahora.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Prisa es bajista y no hay que tocarla. Pero ese volumen incrementándose bien merece tenerlo en el radar. Fakes mayores se han visto y se seguirán viendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Advanced sigue por ahí intentándolo. Yo he puesto el stop en 2,38 en reward. Si sube que sea ahora.



A ver si un conforero con pudientes se lanza a por nuestros _microchipses _y desatasca el meollo de los 2.44.... que cansinos!!

Pero bueno, tampoco baja, así que tendrá que subir. :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2012)

Si le lee los labios a Juanito se puede ver claramente que dice: !!! Ahiii creía que podría con los 8000 miles sin oxígeno y me estaba esperando Pandoro con la botella de O2"


Aquí la bombona de Pandoro en sus distintas etapas evolutivas.


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2012)

El Eur/dólar está desatado, de un momento a otro meterán una noticia, movimiento en commodities que le haga dar un fuerte latigazo, acompañando los índices.


No da para más....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

*vamos coñooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Spoiler


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2012)

Bertok aprueba este post.


----------



## FranR (17 Dic 2012)

PIRATOOONNNNN ven a por la manzana!!!!!!!








Pero cuidado!!! tiene trampa, como decía un amigo "Resulta que luego tenía más rabo que el demonio" ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Los menores de edad pueden testificar?
> 
> La verdad es que últimamente, Claca, ya no le veo como a un niño... más bien como a un adolescente de esos que están en plena edad del pavo, llenos de hormonas efervescentes. ))
> 
> La culpa la tiene el pirata con esas fotos que cuelga, y el bertok que entre escenas apocalípticas cuela algún video erótico-festivo.



Es tal y como dices, todo culpa del pirata y algo de bertok. Les he reportado a Calopez por mala influencia, pero de momento compruebo que no se han tomado medidas, así que muy a mi pesar, tendré que seguir mirando tetas.

PD: Esas IAGs no han decepcionado.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es tal y como dices, todo culpa del pirata y algo de bertok. Les he reportado a Calopez por mala influencia, pero de momento compruebo que no se han tomado medidas, así que muy a mi pesar, tendré que seguir mirando tetas.
> 
> PD: Esas IAGs no han decepcionado.



IAG hasta 2.25?

te acompaño desde 2.2 ::

sL 2.17


----------



## atman (17 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No me diga eso que ya bastante disgusto tengo con la noticia de esta mañana. En España me preocupa el posicionamiento que esta consiguiendo orange :



Aquí en eujjkadi, Orange está ahora mismo dándole duro... le tienen más ganas a euskaltel que la leche... pero como colateral, cae tinfonica...


----------



## juanfer (17 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No me diga eso que ya bastante disgusto tengo con la noticia de esta mañana. En España me preocupa el posicionamiento que esta consiguiendo orange :



Me dijo un comercial de TEF que con el fusion espetaban 1.5Millones de portabilidades. Pues en octubre han perdido 200.000. El fusion salio en el mes de octubre. Lo que la CMT ha retrasado los datos casualidad.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

Cuidado, esto es serio

Las manos que mecen la cuna crecen en el MIT - LAS PERLAS DE KIKE - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es tal y como dices, todo culpa del pirata y algo de bertok. Les he reportado a Calopez por mala influencia, pero de momento compruebo que no se han tomado medidas, así que muy a mi pesar, tendré que seguir mirando tetas.
> 
> PD: Esas IAGs no han decepcionado.



Presente


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

atman dijo:


> Aquí en eujjkadi, Orange está ahora mismo dándole duro... le tienen más ganas a euskaltel que la leche... pero como colateral, cae tinfonica...



Desde que llegó el frances como CEO ... se instauró en toda la organización una filosofía de que el dinero cuesta ganarlo y por lo tanto hay que cuidarlo.

Rápidamente se dio cuenta que intentando ganar menos .... iba a terminar ganando más.

Lo está haciendo muy bien y ha dado un buen golpe de efecto con Simyo. Junto con el brazo de Amena ya tiene un posicionamiento muy bueno en lo que respecta con los servicios low-cost. Además el volumen que tiene le va a venir muy bien para eficientar aún más los gastos.

El peligro que tienen es que deben saber manejar, y no es sencillo, los posibles brotes de canibalización entre servicios si bien tienen claro que si no son ellos serán el resto.

Vamos hacia tarifas planas cada vez mucho más sencillas. Ya se han dado cuenta que cuando uno tiene tarifa plana contratada ..... disminuye drásticamente el número de hits en los canales de atención telefónica y eso es ahorro en la operativa del día a día.

Vienen meses apasionantes por parte de los OMVs. Telefónica como siempre a verlas venir. Ellos y sus ofertas timo que cada día convencen a menos gente. Se van a amarrar a la inestimable ayuda del Gobierno con la nueva Ley de Telecomunicaciones. Si las OMVs salen vivas de esa futura ley, Telefónica va a caer hasta la mitad en España. No se puede vivir de invertir el margen conseguido en los usuarios residenciales .... en las ofertas a grandes corporaciones en donde en muchas de ellas pierden dinero pero consiguen evitar que se "meta" la competencia.

La voz en terminales fijos ya es commodity y en muy poco tiempo también lo será en los móviles bien porque así lo fijen algunos actores o bien por la profileración de soluciones IP.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Desde que llegó el frances como CEO ... se instauró en toda la organización una filosofía de que el dinero cuesta ganarlo y por lo tanto hay que cuidarlo.
> 
> Rápidamente se dio cuenta que intentando ganar menos .... iba a terminar ganando más.
> 
> ...



Timophone está jodida.

En expaña caerán el 50% como bien dices, y en Brasil van a bajar el margen.

No la quiero ni a 8 aurelios.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Timophone está jodida.
> 
> En expaña caerán el 50% como bien dices, y en Brasil van a bajar el margen.
> 
> No la quiero ni a 8 aurelios.



Si analizases la estructura de costes de un servicio cualquier como puede ser el RDSI o el simple ADSL te darías cuenta del robo que ejercen estos señores todos los días.

Tienen un margen brutal y digno de la usura que al fin y al cabo es lo que es. Pero los señores de verde tienen que mantener una estructura y unos sueldos descomunales. Eso es lo que les diferencia de su joven competencia OMV.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Alpha Natural Resources en 9,43 y se lo van a llevar hasta 9,20 en primer tiro. Vaya liada que me ha hecho saltando el stop en 9,99.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si analizases la estructura de costes de un servicio cualquier como puede ser el RDSI o el simple ADSL te darías cuenta del robo que ejercen estos señores todos los días.
> 
> Tienen un margen brutal y digno de la usura que al fin y al cabo es lo que es. Pero los señores de verde tienen que mantener una estructura y unos sueldos descomunales. Eso es lo que les diferencia de su joven competencia OMV.



En algunos servicios han manejado EBITDA mayor del 60%. Ya lo sabes ::


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Piratón, no me gusta mucho Advanced porque no tiene volumen y en timeframe de minutos se ve claramente que alguien quiere dispararlo porque le mete un latigazo puntual en un minuto a la espera que muchos otros se sumen pero no lo hacen.

Vamos a esperar pero yo me quedo con el stop en 2,38. Ante todo, preservar el capital.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En algunos servicios han manejado EBITDA mayor del 60%. Ya lo sabes ::



Y del 90% como hacen en los bucles que revenden a la competencia. Ten en cuenta que sacan una pasta por el alquiler del "hierro" en sus centrales .... por cierto que es un patrimonio inmobiliario que pagaron nuestros abuelos y padres y estos sinverguenzas se quedaron por la cara.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

*Don't turn it back now*.

People in this side, make some noise.
Just people in the back, make some noise.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

Le dejo unos videos muy interesantes. Son más de 5 horas intensas pero que merecen la pena escucharlos con calma. Los americanos nos llevan décadas de ventaja.

[YOUTUBE]E3fFg8XIS0k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bw0qrC4FB_I[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GLoqPm1nYRU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mWl6JI4KBTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (17 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> IAG hasta 2.25?
> 
> te acompaño desde 2.2 ::
> 
> sL 2.17



El tema viene de aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rio-octubre-ni-septiembre-34.html#post7586380

Esos 2,25 se verán, pienso. Ahora, afinar a tan corto plazo ya no entra dentro de mi sistema, así que no puedo asegurarte que los 2,17 sean un stop adecuado. Lo lógico es que con la fuerza que lleva tengamos continuidad alcista durante la siguiente sesión, pero nunca se sabe, porque una bajadita tampoco alteraría el rumbo de fondo que intentaba aprovechar con la operativa expuesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Dic 2012)

Venga, a por los máximos...

Por cierto, el carbón empieza a molar...


----------



## sr.anus (17 Dic 2012)

dadme una razon para no entrar en endesa... mañana pa dentro en los 17


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Piratón, una ración de cultura manzanera.

Apple Inc.(NASDAQ:AAPL) Looking to Rally | Live Trading News
Apple Inc.: The VIX Methodology (NASDAQ:AAPL) | ETF DAILY NEWS
Is Apple Inc. (AAPL) Closer than Ever to Entering Television Market? - Insider Monkey
An Interesting Take on Apple Inc. (AAPL)?s iPad vs. Microsoft Corporation (MSFT)?s Surface Tablet - Insider Monkey
The Apple-Google Rivalry Is Awesome For iPhone Owners - Business Insider
iOS 6.1 Features - Business Insider
Apple Market Cap Decline In Perspective - Business Insider


Ni se te ocurra invertir por lo que lees y sí por lo que ves.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Dic 2012)

Todo sigue lo previsto. Petardazo al final. Bienvenido 21 de diciembre, nos veremos en maximos de meses.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Le dejo unos videos muy interesantes. Son más de 5 horas intensas pero que merecen la pena escucharlos con calma. Los americanos nos llevan décadas de ventaja.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]E3fFg8XIS0k[/YOUTUBE]



Los últimos 15 minutos son un ataque frontal al Patrón Oro.

Merece la pena escuchar a tito bernie argumentando que el Patrón Oro fue uno de los motivos por los que la Gran Depresión fue tan profunda y severa.

Si lo escucháis entero entenderéis porque el colega se hace llamar Helicopter Ben ::

Buen video


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Todo sigue lo previsto. Petardazo al final. Bienvenido 21 de diciembre, nos veremos en maximos de meses.



El culibex está muerto.

Ya podéis tener cuidado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El culibex está muerto.
> 
> Ya podéis tener cuidado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Al final terminas acertando un día


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Piratón, la vela de hoy en Apple es bastante buena aunque le falta algo de volumen. La de mañana es muy importante. En el after va casi en 520 dolares. Las otras también bien.

El Proshares cerquita de saltar el stop pero aún sigue vivo.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al final terminas acertando un día



Bastante a menudo ::

El culibex lleva muchas semanas narcotizado y con la volatilidad en mínimos. Ya sabes lo que eso significa. ienso:


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> dadme una razon para no entrar en endesa... mañana pa dentro en los 17



Te dare la razon por la que yo no compre. Enel esta endeudada hasta las trancas y seguramente usaran endesa para pagar sus deudas, lo que de verdad me preocupa es que el dia menos pensado pueden integrarla al estilo Botin.


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si analizases la estructura de costes de un servicio cualquier como puede ser el RDSI o el simple ADSL te darías cuenta del robo que ejercen estos señores todos los días.
> 
> Tienen un margen brutal y digno de la usura que al fin y al cabo es lo que es. Pero los señores de verde tienen que mantener una estructura y unos sueldos descomunales. Eso es lo que les diferencia de su joven competencia OMV.



No puedes comparar Tef con un OMV ya que es una competencia desleal.Si tef no pondria su linea por imperativo legal no existiria ningun OMV.Esto es lo que pasa cuando se mete la politica en los negocios. Espero que su nueva estrategia tenga algun efecto.


http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1316734


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bastante a menudo ::
> 
> El culibex lleva muchas semanas narcotizado y con la volatilidad en mínimos. Ya sabes lo que eso significa. ienso:



Que puede seguir así mucho tiempo. No lo descartes porque es probable que busque los 8400 largos.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No puedes comparar Tef con un OMV ya que es una competencia desleal.Si tef no pondria su linea por imperativo legal no existiria ningun OMV.Esto es lo que pasa cuando se mete la politica en los negocios. Espero que su nueva estrategia tenga algun efecto.
> 
> 
> El Corte Ingls y Telefnica estrenan un espacio de venta para potenciar la experiencia del usuario - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias



Hombre, a los OMVs al igual que a ONO les hubiera encantado que alguien les hubiera regalado la red y les hubiera permitido régimen de monopolio y tarifas reguladas durante decenas de años.

Me lo conozco bien así como el miedo de los directivos de Telefónica por la experiencia sufrida por el mercado alemán ante la irrupción de los OMVs hace ya años. Allí la caída de cuota de mercado del incumbente fue expectacular.


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, a los OMVs al igual que a ONO les hubiera encantado que alguien les hubiera regalado la red y les hubiera permitido régimen de monopolio y tarifas reguladas durante decenas de años.
> 
> Me lo conozco bien así como el miedo de los directivos de Telefónica por la experiencia sufrida por el mercado alemán ante la irrupción de los OMVs hace ya años. Allí la caída de cuota de mercado del incumbente fue expectacular.



Regalado no, sus accionistas compraron las redes al precio que se estipulo en su dia.Esto es como si yo te digo mira tu casa te ha costado poco asi que estas obligado a realquilar tus habitaciones a quien yo te diga y al precio que yo te diga y te pongo la casa como la onu.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Que no digo respecto a los accionistas de ahora, digo respecto al Estado que fue empresa pública.

Respecto a los accionistas, no es lo mismo venderles un activo que está generando cash y ebitda .... que pedírselo como inversión para desplegar la red. Son años y el pago de la deuda impide ser competitivos. Y mientras tanto el operador establecido machacando el margen con ofertas. Así no es posible ir hacia adelante y eso fue lo que estuvo a punto de llevarse por delante a ONO. Esta empresa tuvo la fortuna de lanzarse cuando el private equity estaba de moda y ponía dinero contante y sonante encima de la mesa. Hoy en día sería incapaz de repetir su historia de inversión.


----------



## bertok (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, a los OMVs al igual que a ONO les hubiera encantado que alguien les hubiera regalado la red y les hubiera permitido régimen de monopolio y tarifas reguladas durante decenas de años.
> 
> Me lo conozco bien así como el miedo de los directivos de Telefónica por la experiencia sufrida por el mercado alemán ante la irrupción de los OMVs hace ya años. Allí la caída de cuota de mercado del incumbente fue expectacular.



La misma que vamos a ver en expaña pero con 15 años de retraso por la corrupción castuza.

Por mí, que quiebre de una puta vez. Los consumidores necesitamos mejor servicio a menor coste.


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que no digo respecto a los accionistas de ahora, digo respecto al Estado que fue empresa pública.
> 
> Respecto a los accionistas, no es lo mismo venderles un activo que está generando cash y ebitda .... que pedírselo como inversión para desplegar la red. Son años y el pago de la deuda impide ser competitivos.



Es lo mismo que un piso, el que primero lo compro se comio el hipotecon del piso y de la reforma. Es defender a los enemigos de una empresa española que se aprovechan de la red de tef para acabar con ella. Si encuentras otro pais igual de idiota me lo dices porque yo aun no lo he visto.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

Es un tema muy básico. Desarrollar la red requiere muchos años y mucha inversión que nadie está dispuesto a poner encima de la mesa. En esa tesitura, si queremos tener a más de un actor para que no sea un expolio, tiene que fomentarse la competencia vía regulación.

Bastante suerte tiene Telefónica que le permiten seguir cobrando de forma regulada la cuota de mto de la línea. Es un euro de cada cuatro que ingresan en la antigua Telefónica fija. Un abuso muy claro.


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

After, Apple en 521 y Advance Micro Devices en 2,39. Glup!!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> After, Apple en 521 y Advance Micro Devices en 2,39. Glup!!!!!



yo me incorporo mañana después que deshaga IAG
con 4 manzanitas ::
buena vela 
la de mañana como mínimo tendría que cubrir el GAP (525)


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es un tema muy básico. Desarrollar la red requiere muchos años y mucha inversión que nadie está dispuesto a poner encima de la mesa. En esa tesitura, si queremos tener a más de un actor para que no sea un expolio, tiene que fomentarse la competencia vía regulación.
> 
> Bastante suerte tiene Telefónica que le permiten seguir cobrando de forma regulada la cuota de mto de la línea. Es un euro de cada cuatro que ingresan en la antigua Telefónica fija. Un abuso muy claro.



Comparalo con otros paises.Yo no he visto en usa,mexico o china que dejen via libre a tef para que invada el mercado a su antojo, y alli tambien se realizaron grandes inversiones. Tenemos un cartel enorme que dice "Aqui vendemos hasta a nuestra madre si se tercia, entren sin piedad y llevense lo que quieran".Esta mentalidad esta generalizada desde los 80. Por ejemplo en usa a grifols la sec la miro con lupa tras la fusion.


----------



## gamba (17 Dic 2012)

No se ha comentado mucho la jugada de D. Emilio, leyendo la nota de prensa queda claro que al terruño no le ven ningún futuro y van a ir reduciendo operaciones aquí sin prisa pero sin pausa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, no me gusta mucho Advanced porque no tiene volumen y en timeframe de minutos se ve claramente que alguien quiere dispararlo porque le mete un latigazo puntual en un minuto a la espera que muchos otros se sumen pero no lo hacen.
> 
> Vamos a esperar pero yo me quedo con el stop en 2,38. Ante todo, preservar el capital.



Han hecho una cerdada en el after.... a ver como empieza mañana. Tampoco me gusta la pinta que está tomando. ¿Fake de fake? ¿contrafake?


Manzanitas come to daddy!!!


Buena peli la del *Hobbit*!


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Comparalo con otros paises.Yo no he visto en usa,mexico o china que dejen via libre a tef para que invada el mercado a su antojo y tambien costo mucho toda la infraestructura. Tenemos un cartel enorme que dice "Aqui vendemos hasta a nuestra madre si se tercia, entren sin piedad y llevense lo que quieran".Esta mentalidad esta generalizada desde los 80. Por ejemplo en usa a grifols la sec la miro con lupa tras la fusion.



Hombre, a Telefónica le han dejado entrar a saco en Brasil, en UK, en Alemania, comprar una participación relevante en Telecom Italia ..... No creo que tenga que sentirse ninguneada .... entre otros porque reiteradamente el secretario de la CMT ha sido alguien afín a Telefónica o bien un ex-empleado de esa empresa.

El precio de las telecomunicaciones en España es abusivo y de bastante mala calidad. Por ejemplo, aquí es muy habitual que te cobren dos veces una llamada con un móvil: la que llamas y la que vuelvas a hacer porque se ha cortado.

Por cierto, en Mexico y en China no se hacen negocios!!!!! salvo que vayas muy bien posicionado. Desde luego, vas a encontrar todas las dificultades del mundo si vas a desmontarles el chiringo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Dic 2012)

gamba dijo:


> No se ha comentado mucho la jugada de D. Emilio, leyendo la nota de prensa queda claro que al terruño no le ven ningún futuro y van a ir reduciendo operaciones aquí sin prisa pero sin pausa.



Esa ha sido mi otra gran sorpresa del dia. Desde que abri la cuenta en ibanesto ya estaba con la mosca detras de la oreja y hoy tras ver que suspendian las cotizaciones cual fue mi sorpresa al entrar y ver que mi clave de firmas habia sido bloqueada por poco uso segun ellos. Asi que llame para ponerles finos.Al final consegui realizar la transferencia a ing,pero te aseguro que hasta que no vea la pasta en ing no dormire tranquilo y eso que no es mucho dinero. Quien a buen Botin se arrima con un buen roto termina


----------



## Janus (17 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa ha sido mi otra gran sorpresa del dia. Desde que abri la cuenta en ibanesto ya estaba con la mosca detras de la oreja y hoy tras ver que suspendian las cotizaciones cual fue mi sorpresa al entrar y ver que mi clave de firmas habia sido bloqueada por poco uso segun ellos. Asi que llame para ponerles finos.Al final consegui realizar la transferencia hasta en ing,pero te aseguro que hasta que no vea la pasta en ing no dormire tranquilo y eso que no es mucho dinero. Quien a buen Botin se arrima con un buen roto termina



Buen bank run. Acabas de ser coronado en nomine patri, espiriti .....


----------



## juanfer (18 Dic 2012)

Una pregunta. ¿reciben datos de cotizaciones de empresas españolas de yahoo? 

Veo los graficos, se ve que han cambiado los web services el caso es que las acciones extrangeras van bien.


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Comparalo con otros paises.Yo no he visto en usa,mexico o china que dejen via libre a tef para que invada el mercado a su antojo, y alli tambien se realizaron grandes inversiones. Tenemos un cartel enorme que dice "Aqui vendemos hasta a nuestra madre si se tercia, entren sin piedad y llevense lo que quieran".Esta mentalidad esta generalizada desde los 80. Por ejemplo en usa a grifols la sec la miro con lupa tras la fusion.



El negocio patrio, lejos de new deals tecnológicos. Apostamos por lo seguro.


----------



## bertok (18 Dic 2012)

*Mad max a saco.*

Absténganse los miedosos

Thunder Road - December


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, a Telefónica le han dejado entrar a saco en Brasil, en UK, en Alemania, comprar una participación relevante en Telecom Italia ..... No creo que tenga que sentirse ninguneada .... entre otros porque reiteradamente el secretario de la CMT ha sido alguien afín a Telefónica o bien un ex-empleado de esa empresa.
> 
> El precio de las telecomunicaciones en España es abusivo y de bastante mala calidad. Por ejemplo, aquí es muy habitual que te cobren dos veces una llamada con un móvil: la que llamas y la que vuelvas a hacer porque se ha cortado.
> 
> Por cierto, en Mexico y en China no se hacen negocios!!!!! salvo que vayas muy bien posicionado. Desde luego, vas a encontrar todas las dificultades del mundo si vas a desmontarles el chiringo.



Desde que soy accionista de Tef tengo la sensacion de que se ha instaurado la anarquia por mi casa. Alguien ha dejado la puerta abierta para que entre toda la multiculturalidad de medio planeta y lo peor de todo es que las reglas no son las mismas en todos los lugares,vamos que nos han tomado el pelo y encima defendemos a los invasores.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde que soy accionista de Tef tengo la sensacion de que se ha instaurado la anarquia por mi casa. Alguien ha dejado la puerta abierta para que entre toda la multiculturalidad de medio planeta y lo peor de todo es que las reglas no son las mismas en todos los lugares,vamos que nos han tomado el pelo y encima defendemos a los invasores.



No jodas que has metido tu dinero en eso!.

Craso error viendo a diario el carbón y las solares ....


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Mañana (hoy)a por los 1440/8100 con tranquilidad.

Yo veo poca chicha en el ibex, pero si como para meter un ultimo arreon. A los que quieran subidas... el año que viene revisemos las nominas a ver cuanto nos cuestan.


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El negocio patrio, lejos de new deals tecnológicos. Apostamos por lo seguro.



Jajajaja que bueno


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No jodas que has metido tu dinero en eso!.
> 
> Craso error viendo a diario el carbón y las solares ....



La verdad me esta costando encontrar gangas a estos niveles. Estoy dentro desde 9,86. Aun no he tocado el nasdac, necesito mas tiempo para mentalizarme, eso es droga dura.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad me esta costando encontrar gangas a estos niveles. Estoy dentro desde 9,86. Aun no he tocado el nasdac, necesito mas tiempo para mentalizarme, eso es droga dura.



Me da que por la tipología de tus inversiones .... te gusta lo castuzil y regulado para tener ingresos asegurados .... aunque por dentro sean empresas tremendamente ineficientes. Telefónica, Acciona, Iberdrola .....

A este paso acabas con estructurados y preferentes .....::


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me da que por la tipología de tus inversiones .... te gusta lo castuzil y regulado para tener ingresos asegurados .... aunque por dentro sean empresas tremendamente ineficientes. Telefónica, Acciona, Iberdrola .....
> 
> A este paso acabas con estructurados y preferentes .....::



Me gustan las empresas predecibles al menos para controlar el riesgo. Nunca he comprado accs de acciona aunque a determinados precios no la descartaria, pero su negocio no es suficientemente predecible.Cuenta tambien las empresas extranjeras que he mencionado: Diageo,Sanofi,Danone,Bmw,Daimler,Vw,Exor,Michelin,Debebenhams,Exor,Wolters,Heineken,Solvay,Pirelli,Cocacola,Henkel,Adidas,Sap,Schindler,Ibm.


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

...........


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Piratón,

AMD After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com

AAPL After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón,
> 
> AMD*After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com
> 
> AAPL*After Hours Trading - NASDAQ.com



 El 2.39 en AMD ha sido un cachondo. A ver si le meten el cohete por el orto ya y se va la acción a cerrar el gap.

Respecto a las manzanitas....¿Que le vamos a regalar a bertok?


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

Ya esta bien de tocar las narices con los impuestos. Montoro debe pensarse que es como Sauron con el anillo de poder, una vez sentido su poder no parara hasta que domine toda la tierra media hispakistani por la via impositiva.Cada vez que veo su risa asomar por los medios de comunicacion tengo escalofrios solo de pensar que se le estara pasando por la cabeza .Ayer Centeno cuantifico la eficiencia de Abengoa e Iberdrla y señalo como responsable del cierre de Garoña a Montoro.Mientras que no se toca a Abengoa aun produciendo energia a 540, se ha cargado de tal forma al resto de energias que una central como Garoña es mas rentable cerrarla que tenerla abierta aun generando energia a 12. Tambien he escuchado que por lo visto se estan planteando un impuesto especial sobre el dinero que tengas en cuenta del 0,5%, la imaginacion no tiene limites.


http://movil.hispanidad.com/Confide...a-por-el-cierre-de-garoa-20121210-153828.html


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Dic 2012)

Master Claca, Arcelor va como un tiro desde los 11.50
Hasta donde crees que puede llegar? Puedes echarle un vistazo y orientarnos?
Gracias!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Dic 2012)

Las Iberdólicas me tiran para arriba...pero la TRE están muy sosonas...ienso:


----------



## Claca (18 Dic 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Master Claca, Arcelor va como un tiro desde los 11.50
> Hasta donde crees que puede llegar? Puedes echarle un vistazo y orientarnos?
> Gracias!



Voy, ahora editaré. Buenos días a todos ;-)

ARCELOR:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-337.html#post7302595

Ha superado la resistencia y el hipotético escenario de techo redondeado queda, en consecuencia, eliminado. Ahora más bien apunta a estar realizando un suelo en el canal horizontal que aparece en gráfico:







En el muy corto plazo la veo todavía con fuerza para alcanzar los 13,15-13,20, que es una zona de resistencia muy importante, pero a diferencia de la última vez que sugerí venta preventiva, esta vez el precio lleva mucha más fuerza y las opciones de romperla durante las próximas semanas son mucho mayores. El problema reside en que llegando a la resistencia este valor te puede pegar un recorte que te deja seco para luego continuar como si nada, y la referencia más importante para seguir pensando en los 14,05 son los 11,85, que sin duda que quedan ya muy lejos.

Es un valor de difícil carácter en el corto plazo y precisamente por eso no me voy a mojar nada, pues no es mi forma de operar. Sólo diré que esta vez sí tiene mejor aspecto y no me parece descabellado tenerlas en cartera con el objetivo propuesto, pero siempre que se tenga en cuenta que tipo de operativa implica (stops muy holgados y poco apalancamiento debido a la volatilidad).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Preparando cortos sobre barclays.....


Let's Go!!!!


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2012)

Buenos días.

Joder bankinter, lleva unos días tremendos....se estará cociendo algo tipo banesto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Joder bankinter, lleva unos días tremendos....se estará cociendo algo tipo banesto?



¿Había alguna fecha límite para culminar la _reestructuración_ bancaria?
¿Alguna fecha límite para recibir fondos? ¿Algo en el MOU?


QUEREMOS DE SABER!!!


----------



## Nuss (18 Dic 2012)

Hoygan... ¿una aplicación para Android que permita definir una cartera y seguir su evolución?

Grasias de hantebraso.


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Había alguna fecha límite para culminar la _reestructuración_ bancaria?
> ¿Alguna fecha límite para recibir fondos? ¿Algo en el MOU?
> 
> 
> QUEREMOS DE SABER!!!



Lo único que le puedo decir es que he comprado un pequeño paquete de 2.500 acciones y de la poca liquidez que hay, me han hecho la compra en 3 tramos...:8: 

No sé si soy un rallado pero cuando es al revés, y vendo un buen paquete y me lo compran del tirón la acción sube y sube....::

Si, soy un patriota:Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2012)

Nuss dijo:


> Hoygan... ¿una aplicación para Android que permita definir una cartera y seguir su evolución?
> 
> Grasias de hantebraso.



bloomberg.

icono naranjita.

por cierto, mucho mejor esta aplicación en blackberry que en android, en mi opinióm claro


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Seguimos el camino. Los 8100 citados ayer, y el sp a petar los 1440. No si para vencimiento al final sera facil ver los 1450 y para la semana que viene los 70.


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Seguimos el camino. Los 8100 citados ayer, y el sp a petar los 1440. No si para vencimiento al final sera facil ver los 1450 y para la semana que viene los 70.



y OPA a bankinter en breveinocho:

puestos a pedir...


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> y OPA a bankinter en breveinocho:
> 
> puestos a pedir...



No pido nada, digo lo que pienso uque va a ocurrir. Ya comente que esta pelea con los 8000 iba a salir hacia arriba. Y es mas que comentado que usa tiene que cerrar en maximos maximilianos.

Si por mi fuera el ibex estaria ya en cifras de 3 digitos.


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Voy, ahora editaré. Buenos días a todos ;-)
> 
> ARCELOR:
> 
> ...



A mi las acereras no me desagradan, eso si son ciclicas y no aptas para todo el mundo. Ademas tienen un problema y es que las acereras chinas estan apretando y a base de bien.En crisis y con per altos suelen ser buenos momento para entrar. Mittal se esta jugando casi todo su propio patrimonio en arcelor y eso es un incentivo extra.En su momento se paso invirtiendo de forma apalancada sin darse cuenta que en muchos segmentos la rentabilidad era pesima, en ese aspecto acerinox se planifico mejor.Os dejo un articulo de Mittal que creo que buen muy bien para entender el grafico


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324907204578183914293742732.html


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi las acereras no me desagradan, eso si son ciclicas y no aptas para todo el mundo. Ademas tienen un problema y es que las acereras chinas estan apretando y a base de bien.En crisis y con per altos suelen ser buenos momento para entrar. Mittal se esta jugando casi todo su propio patrimonio en arcelor y eso es un incentivo extra.En su momento se paso invirtiendo de forma apalancada sin darse cuenta que en muchos segmentos la rentabilidad era pesima, en ese aspecto acerinox se planifico mejor.Os dejo un articulo de Mittal que creo que buen muy bien para entender el grafico
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324907204578183914293742732.html



Bestinver habla del acero en su ultima carta y como China esta apretando.


http://www.rankia.com/blog/fondos-inversion/1568232-carta-trimestral-bestinver-octubre-2012


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El 2.39 en AMD ha sido un cachondo. A ver si le meten el cohete por el orto ya y se va la acción a cerrar el gap.
> 
> Respecto a las manzanitas....¿Que le vamos a regalar a bertok?



Viene ya en 524.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Viene ya en 524.



I like when she comes that way :


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2012)

Joder, cuatro horas de sesión ya, y 20 puntos de bracket en el DAX...

Así no hay quien viva (de esto) ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, cuatro horas de sesión ya, y 20 puntos de bracket en el DAX...
> 
> Así no hay quien viva (de esto) ::



cagüenlahostiaya! pues mire 20 parriba-20pabajo-20parriba-20pabajo = 80pipos. ¿No está mal eh? 

*15% commision* baratito-baratito



:XX:


----------



## juanfer (18 Dic 2012)

Nuss dijo:


> Hoygan... ¿una aplicación para Android que permita definir una cartera y seguir su evolución?
> 
> Grasias de hantebraso.



Normalmente los brokers medio decentes de proporcionan herramientas tanto para android como para iphone, con esas aplicaciones puedes hacer seguimiento de tus posiciones e incluso operar.


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2012)

:XX::XX: ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cagüenlahostiaya! pues mire 20 parriba-20pabajo-20parriba-20pabajo = 80pipos. ¿No está mal eh?
> 
> *15% commision* baratito-baratito
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias y tal navideños,

A las puertas de la frontera de la derrota hubo que sacar la bandera blanca a la espera del vencimiento trimestral para esta vez aunar de nuevo fuerzas para otra batalla. Batalla que se espera vencer o si no tocara ir renovando el carnet no ya de caracolero sino mas bien de comedor de caracoles en benidorm.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Trolling-trolling.....*14%* :XX:


----------



## juanfer (18 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Trolling-trolling.....*14%* :XX:



Eso de los cortos del Barclays, no lo veo claro.


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso de los cortos del Barclays, no lo veo claro.



Puedo asegurarle que él tampoco


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, cuatro horas de sesión ya, y 20 puntos de bracket en el DAX...
> 
> Así no hay quien viva (de esto) ::



Esta semana los tibus estarán más ocupados en renovar o deshacerse de los vencimientos que en mover mucho el indice... (intuición de novato).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso de los cortos del Barclays, no lo veo claro.



La r/r la veo buena, me gustaría ver volatilidad ±2% y cosas así, sin superar los 264 :: limit

Veremos que pasa :cook: 

Banzaaaaaaaiiii!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puedo asegurarle que él tampoco



Te quiereh acostá malahe!!!!




Spoiler



me ha calao!!! ::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Dic 2012)

Vuelan los molinillos!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal navideños,
> 
> A las puertas de la frontera de la derrota hubo que sacar la bandera blanca a la espera del vencimiento trimestral para esta vez aunar de nuevo fuerzas para otra batalla. Batalla que se espera vencer o si no tocara ir renovando el carnet no ya de caracolero sino mas bien de comedor de caracoles en benidorm.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>















Reportado.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado.



Es veldad

Que faltas de ortografía he tenido más graves ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Ostras que el que hace el video de "yo soy cani" y demás es informático y vive en sevilla.......

Escalofríos me da sólo con pensarlo.....


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

Vendo las matildes que ya tengo el miedo metido en el cuerpo, si tanta gente opina mal de ellos igual es que he sido demasiado optimista ,prefiero no llevar la contraria aunque sigo pensando que tef esta barata. Me llevo un timido 1,5% para la buchaca


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Dic 2012)

Hasta cuando va a tirar el ibex, 8200, 400, 600?


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vendo las matildes que ya tengo el miedo metido en el cuerpo, si tanta gente opina mal de ellos igual es que he sido demasiado optimista ,prefiero no llevar la contraria aunque sigo pensando que tef esta barata. Me llevo un timido 1,5% para la buchaca



Creo que has tomado la decision correcta. Felicidades


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

JO JO

Carlos Slim pierde 1.800 millones en seis meses en su apuesta por telecos europeas - elEconomista.es


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Dic 2012)

1000 bbvas vendidas a 6,9 esta mañana, adquiridas a 6,55

Que el ultimo duro se lo lleve otro, cuando vuelvan a 6,4 volveré a por ellas.


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Creo que has tomado la decision correcta. Felicidades



Yo aun sigo confiando en la empresa, es solo por prudencia.A nada que algun banquito de alguna sorpresa la bolsa puede caer.Por cierto que gafes sois tanto hablar de la mesa de pollastre que al final se me ha roto mi acuario de 80 litros :"lleno de agua" vamos un show, menos mal que la tortuga estaba fuera.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vendo las matildes que ya tengo el miedo metido en el cuerpo, si tanta gente opina mal de ellos igual es que he sido demasiado optimista ,prefiero no llevar la contraria aunque sigo pensando que tef esta barata. Me llevo un timido 1,5% para la buchaca



Esta afrenta no quedara impune, vender matildes debe prohibirse. Yo por decreto ley les ponia un precio de 30 euros. )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo aun sigo confiando en la empresa, es solo por prudencia.A nada que algun banquito de alguna sorpresa la bolsa puede caer.Por cierto que gafes sois tanto hablar de la mesa de pollastre que al final se me ha roto mi acuario de 80 litros :"lleno de agua" vamos un show, menos mal que la tortuga estaba fuera.



Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Informatico de sevilla con gustos por los audis tuneados y el alcohol, Mr.P pudedo decir y digo que es el cani de los videos. Que demuestre lo contrario. Le condeno a la tierra de MV otrora gran ilustre miembro de esta nuestra comunidad.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta afrenta no quedara impune, vender matildes debe prohibirse. Yo por decreto ley les ponia un precio de 30 euros. )




no eres tonto, no 

esperate han prohibido los cortos y los stop loss por decreto


----------



## ghkghk (18 Dic 2012)

¿Cuánto hace que no hablamos de mis GAS, que de Gas Criminal ha pasado a Gas Colosal? Hace tres semanas compré otro mini paquetito.

Voy a concentar mis compras en BME, REP, GAS y Ebro, porque como ya tengo, no me machacan a comisiones de cobro de dividendos. Porque con la tontería, si diversifico en más empresas, dando como dan algunas 4 dividendos al año, por pequeña que sea la cantida acaba siendo una sangría.


----------



## pollastre (18 Dic 2012)

Hay que joderse... 

Es que no le quiero ni contestar, que es Ud. un chinazo y luego me acusan de "_risista_" por insultar a un amalillo :cook:




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Informatico de sevilla con gustos por los audis tuneados y el alcohol, Mr.P pudedo decir y digo que es el cani de los videos. Que demuestre lo contrario. Le condeno a la tierra de MV otrora gran ilustre miembro de esta nuestra comunidad.


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Informatico de sevilla con gustos por los audis tuneados y el alcohol, Mr.P pudedo decir y digo que es el cani de los videos. Que demuestre lo contrario. Le condeno a la tierra de MV otrora gran ilustre miembro de esta nuestra comunidad.



Y decian que era irrompible.Las leyes de la fisica estan para romperse,tenga cuidado pollastre.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Advanced Micro Devices viene a 2,50
Apple viene a 527


----------



## kalemania (18 Dic 2012)

El Ibex a punto de cerrar el año en positivo gracias a ITX y a la banca....:ouch:







*¿Donde andaria el IBX con ITX a niveles de principos de año?*


----------



## dj-mesa (18 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y8zo8HX-7aA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

Por si alguno se despistó...::

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6k5qbt72Os?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6k5qbt72Os?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2012)

Gran momento este, cuando todas las gacelas piensan que esto no da para más, que el único camino del IBEX es bajar....es cuando el gran IBEX se dispara como un cohete hasta niveles estratosféricos:Baile:

Estén atentos8:


----------



## juanfer (18 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por si alguno se despistó...::
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6k5qbt72Os?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h6k5qbt72Os?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Viendo al cani, y a Montoro, se que mi pension esta asegurada no hay que preocuparse.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

JO JO

Cataluña desafía al Gobierno creando un impuesto sobre los depósitos bancarios - elEconomista.es

La Generalitat de Cataluña ha desafiado hoy al Gobierno central al aprobar un decreto ley de creación del "impuesto sobre los depósitos en las entidades de crédito", según ha anunciado en rueda de prensa el portavoz en funciones del Govern, Francesc Homs. La triquiñuela de Hacienda para evitar el impuesto a los depósitos bancarios de las CCAA.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Gran momento este, cuando todas las gacelas piensan que esto no da para más, que el único camino del IBEX es bajar....es cuando el gran IBEX se dispara como un cohete hasta niveles estratosféricos:Baile:
> 
> Estén atentos8:



Llamaremos estratosfera a los 8400 y poco mas. 

Cuando comiencen las euforias vendra la galleta.


----------



## J-Z (18 Dic 2012)

Putas jindra me han saltado el SP.


----------



## ponzi (18 Dic 2012)

Al San se le estan acumulando los marrones.Hay un dicho que desde pequeño me han repetido hasta la saciedad "Cuando subas peldaños mira bien a quien pisas porque cuando te toque bajarlos te estaran esperando"


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=375598


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Comienza el show, el ibex sacando pecho con manipulacion bestial. Todo el mundo aplaudiendo ciertos movimientos. 

Queda menos para las tortas.

Show must go on.

8400 para el vencimiento... no seria nada descabellado. Habia opiniones de que deberiamos haberlo tocado antes. Apuesto a acercamiento peligroso a los 8200 hoy con un mas 2 de libro.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Vaya mini trampa que se han montado los cerdogringos.

Seguimos como si nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

Circulen


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JO JO
> 
> Cataluña desafía al Gobierno creando un impuesto sobre los depósitos bancarios - elEconomista.es
> 
> La Generalitat de Cataluña ha desafiado hoy al Gobierno central al aprobar un decreto ley de creación del "impuesto sobre los depósitos en las entidades de crédito", según ha anunciado en rueda de prensa el portavoz en funciones del Govern, Francesc Homs. La triquiñuela de Hacienda para evitar el impuesto a los depósitos bancarios de las CCAA.



estos personajes son siempre prebisibles

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/375613-1-de-enero-subida-agua-18-bcn-y-zona-metropolitana-locura.html

incluyo a PPSOE, IU en el saco


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

Jo jo

Que trolleada se han marcado ...son unos cracks

Mejor que ir al cine


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Que trolleada se han marcado ...son unos cracks
> 
> Mejor que ir al cine



Trolleada?? esto estaba mas que claro. Son unos hdp en potencia y el gacelerio que entra al trapo...

Ahora un poco de calor y prometemos ver maxisimos la semana que viene y tenemos la mezcla perfecta para una carniceria epica.

Ya he dicho, que hoy petan los 1440 y el ibex cerquita de los 8200.

Media hora para tragarme parte de un tocho.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Que trolleada se han marcado ...son unos cracks
> 
> Mejor que ir al cine



A mi me han aco ...ngojado un poco :´(

Ya paso, todo sigue e l guión


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A mi me han aco ...ngojado un poco :´(
> 
> Ya paso, todo sigue e l guión



Pudo haber sido peor, imagínese las gacelas cortistas el hachazo que le han metido en la frente...


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2012)

vamos mis 2 manzanitas subid, subid. 521

debí de comprar molinos


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Piratón, haz algo útil más allá de emborracharte con grob!!!!.

Empuja las Advanced Micro.


----------



## boquiman (18 Dic 2012)

Habéis visto el velote en el oro? alguna explicación?...


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, haz algo útil más allá de emborracharte con grob!!!!.
> 
> Empuja las Advanced Micro.



como me funda el 512 me como 60€ pero como me llegue a 580 tengo para un buen par de centolos

venga no se han malas ni siquiera es el pull, eso sí, no hay prisa eso si antes de fin de año ::

hay que consumir :: la muy ........ no tira nada-----


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

Juas Juas con el Pepe Luí..

*Al cierre. Placer alcista*


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2012)

la plata creo que puede hacer mucho daño a los indices


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Juas Juas con el Pepe Luí..
> 
> *Al cierre. Placer alcista*



Ese personaje es un imbecil con titulacion oficial y un vendehumos.

Por cierto echamos pelotas y vemos al sp por encima de 1450 para el viernes??

Tremendos los yankis y su poder para hacer lo que quieran.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

El que se haya dejado los cortos abiertos a las 15:00h y no los haya cerrado; está muerto y enterrado con dos capas de plomo por encima y un pase vip con Pandoro dentro del ataud.

p.d. Acaban de meter otra de "gotelé"...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

Grecia 
S&P sube rating de default selectivo a B- con perspectiva estable.


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Gran momento este, cuando todas las gacelas piensan que esto no da para más, que el único camino del IBEX es bajar....es cuando el gran IBEX se dispara como un cohete hasta niveles estratosféricos:Baile:
> 
> Estén atentos8:




Estaba cantado. 

Mañana esperemos ansiosos un gap al alza. 

A ver si ayudan los "yonkis"


----------



## ghkghk (18 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Grecia
> S&P sube rating de default selectivo a B- con perspectiva estable.



Toma ya... Hasta Grecia mejora. Puede que aun quede festival para dias.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Piratón, qué poco empujas cohones.

Dale a Advanced Micro Devices, que hace falta subirlo hasta 2,80 al menos.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> como me funda el 512 me como 60€ pero como me llegue a 580 tengo para un buen par de centolos
> 
> venga no se han malas ni siquiera es el pull, eso sí, no hay prisa eso si antes de fin de año ::
> 
> hay que consumir :: la muy ........ no tira nada-----



Tienes que hacer dos cosas:

-Ganar dinero en bolsa .... que va en camino.
-Ahorrarlo para cuando haga falta .... que viendo tu vicio por las centollas .... dudo que esté preparado para esa austeridad ::


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Dic 2012)

Asustadica me tienen :cook:

Despues de haber aguantado con 3000$ en contra en el mini SP, ahora tiemblo toda yo... Sabré dejar correr las plusvis?... ¿Hasta cuanto? ¿ hasta el viernes? 

Nunca he mantenido un futuro hasta el final...... :no::no:


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Que cerquita estamos de los 1450. Hasta hoy mismo pueden caer. No se han cortado un pelo, menudo ritmo llevan en tres dias.

Por cierto lo de S&P y Grecia... no me vengan ahora a darle importancia por que suben el rating y cuando baja es que esta descontado. Hay que ser serios ante todos los escenarios, que me huelo la tostada mediatica y foril.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, qué poco empujas cohones.
> 
> Dale a Advanced Micro Devices, que hace falta subirlo hasta 2,80 al menos.



cohones!!! por fín nusemos cepillao los 2.4x. 

Vamos cohones!


Let's go!


Manzanas traigo, alguien las quiere?


----------



## sr.anus (18 Dic 2012)

Supongo que ya estara colgado por aqui

10 predicciones de saxobank para 2013

1ª Guano para todos







10 predicciones para 2013


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cohones!!! por fín nusemos cepillao los 2.4x.
> 
> Vamos cohones!
> 
> ...



No mariconees, queda trecho hasta los 2,80 y hay que empujarlo.

Aguanta mecha.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Tengo ganas de tirar un buen corto en Alpha pero no lo haré. Se puede amanecer perfectamente con un velón verde de aupa nuevamente. Estocástico, MACD .... demasiados riesgos. Mejor esperar.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Supongo que ya estara colgado por aqui
> 
> 10 predicciones de saxobank para 2013
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que sí...y además del bueno


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No mariconees, queda trecho hasta los 2,80 y hay que empujarlo.
> 
> Aguanta mecha.



No way, yo no me bajo hasta cerrar el gap. Ya sea en 2012, 2013 o 2149.

Ya lo dije, soy un amd-largo-placista!!!!


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Qué bonito lo que está haciendo Ivanhoe Energy y qué pena no poder entrar ahí porque la comisión es enorme al ser un valor por debajo del dolar.

Thank you ladies for lying in my bed.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bonito lo que está haciendo Ivanhoe Energy y qué pena no poder entrar ahí porque la comisión es enorme al ser un valor por debajo del dolar.
> 
> Thank you ladies for lying in my bed.



Pensar en comisiones es de pobres.....


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes que hacer dos cosas:
> 
> -Ganar dinero en bolsa .... que va en camino.
> -Ahorrarlo para cuando haga falta .... que viendo tu vicio por las centollas .... dudo que esté preparado para esa austeridad ::



si sabes cuantas comí este año 0

no me quites el capricho de fin de año ::


además hoy he comido crepes, he sido austero


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pensar en comisiones es de pobres.....



40.000 títulos por lo que comisionan cada uno de ellos es una fortuna .... hasta para un ejpeto como Janus.

Qué bonito, qué bonito .... arriba, ARRIBA coño!!!!


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

LDK está a punto de dar un buen pelotazo vía tirón alcista de la requeteperra. Pero el riesgo de un velón con el -90% es elevado si no consigue el milagro de la refinanciación.

Aquí ya solo hay sitio para locos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 40.000 títulos por lo que comisionan cada uno de ellos es una fortuna .... hasta para un ejpeto como Janus.
> 
> Qué bonito, qué bonito .... arriba, ARRIBA coño!!!!



Eres un tacaño coño!


( es una cosa que jamás entenderé, cobrar por títulos en lugar de por el total....)


----------



## Mulder (18 Dic 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

*El presidente de BME exige al Gobierno que suspenda la prohibición de cortos*

El presidente de BME considera que este veto ha afectado "en parte" al descenso del volumen de contratación en la Bolsa.

El presidente de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME), Antonio Zoido, ha defendido el levantamiento de las ventas a corto una vez que la banca nacionalizada ha recibido los fondos procedentes de la ayuda europea, al tiempo que ha avisado de que este tipo de medidas "traba" la salida a la crisis actual.

"Ha llegado el momento de levantar la prohibición de las ventas a corto y normalizar la imagen del mercado de valores español en el exterior", ha sentenciado Zoido en su discurso tradicional de fin de año. El presidente de BME ha lamentado que la duración del veto a las ventas a corto, que se mantendrá en un principio hasta finales de enero de 2013, esta generando que "muchas" entidades estén reduciendo su actividad en el mercado bursátil español.

En este sentido, ha recordado que España y Grecia son los únicos mercados que tienen prohibidas las posiciones cortas en todas las compañías cotizadas, con la consiguiente ampliación de las horquillas de compraventa y encarecimiento del coste implícito de transacción para el inversor.

Y ha calculado que esta prohibición ha afectado "en parte" al descenso del volumen de contratación en la Bolsa, que ha caído un 26% hasta noviembre. Junto a esta "traba" a la recuperación, Zoido ha advertido sobre los efectos "contraproducentes" de la instalación de nuevos impuestos en los mercados, tales como a las transacciones financieras, la conocida como 'Tasa Tobin'. "La instalación de nuevos impuestos o trabas a la operativa pueden atentar contra el coste de capital en un momento en que es preciso recurrir al capital para financiarse. Igualmente, pueden dañar la inversión en sí misma", ha expresado.

"Esperamos que las autoridades reflexionen sobre la oportunidad y conveniencia de desarrollar un impuesto a las transacciones financieras, ya que sus consecuencias serían muy serias", ha avisado, para después enfatizar que las Bolsas europeas que se decanten por implementar esta tasa perderían competitividad. "No podemos desaprovechar el historial exitoso de la Bolsa española ayudando a la expansión internacional de las empresas", ha subrayado. 

El presidente de BME ha defendido también nuevas fórmulas de financiación complementarias al canal tradicional bancario, con el fin de "acercar" la financiación a las pymes.
El riesgo España pesa

Por último, ha asegurado que las compañías cotizadas han perdido 400.000 millones de valor bursátil en los últimos cinco años. "El riesgo España ha pesado sobre las cotizadas, a pesar de que muchas son líderes a nivel internacional en su sector", ha subrayado.

El presidente de BME ha cifrado en más de 25.000 millones los dividendos repartidos por las cotizadas hasta noviembre. La fórmula de pago del 'scrip dividen', la opción de entregar acciones como dividendo, superó los 8.200 millones.


El presidente de BME exige al Gobierno que suspenda la prohibicin de cortos - Libre Mercado


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Gamesa, buen movimiento el de hoy porque ha tenido cierto volumen ... tampoco para tirar cohetes pero ha estado bien.

Va mejorando su aspecto y sobre todo está sentando una buena base de rollover de inversores de medio plazo en las zonas actuales. Son ya bastantes meses de "voy y vengo" y eso es bueno salvo que sea el IBEX quien con una tendencia de fondo muy bajista joda el cotarro.

Superando los 2 comienza el subidón de largo plazo. La veremos en 6 euros lo cual será un reward muy importante para quienes hemos entrado cercanos al euro. En el puto mínimo .... by the momment.

Put you fucking hands in the air!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> *El presidente de BME exige al Gobierno que suspenda la prohibición de cortos*
> 
> ...




Lo ha pedido el sr. ghkghk que ha visto una cigüeña revoloteando por su casa....


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa, buen movimiento el de hoy porque ha tenido cierto volumen ... tampoco para tirar cohetes pero ha estado bien.
> 
> Va mejorando su aspecto y sobre todo está sentando una buena base de rollover de inversores de medio plazo en las zonas actuales. Son ya bastantes meses de "voy y vengo" y eso es bueno salvo que sea el IBEX quien con una tendencia de fondo muy bajista joda el cotarro.
> 
> ...



UUfff.. te cuento..

tengo gamesas a 1,5 a 1,9 yyy a.....13!!!!! Piramidar le llaman

la enganchada es de órdago.. ya puede subir ya...!!!!


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> UUfff.. te cuento..
> 
> tengo gamesas a 1,5 a 1,9 yyy a.....13!!!!! Piramidar le llaman
> 
> la enganchada es de órdago.. ya puede subir ya...!!!!



Deja esa estrategia, cada operación en sí misma es independiente de las demás. Cada una con su stop y vete dando por perdida la posición de 13.

Cometiste un error, no lo vuelvas a cometer.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Piratón, Advanced antes del cierre metiendo gasolina.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Es un presentimiento, PRISA está a punto de pegar el petardazo. Lo veo bastante probable, y bastante es muchísimo.

Ahí queda.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

Enorme el volumen de los últimos 19 minutos en Advanced. Está patinando.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Deja esa estrategia, cada operación en sí misma es independiente de las demás. Cada una con su stop y vete dando por perdida la posición de 13.
> 
> Cometiste un error, no lo vuelvas a cometer.



no se le debe cojer cariño a ningún valor y yo se lo tenía a gam. Me dió buenas pluvis ya desde su OPV. Pero por trabajar con stops " mentales" me quedé pillado a lo tonto. De todas maneras confió en que vuelva a la senda alcista.

Se la tengo guardada::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Dic 2012)

Let's see....


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Kaboom y a cerrar en maximos, vigilando los 1450 que los pillamos.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

Txiringo cerrado por hoy. Mañana por encima de los 8200 otro bazooka mas de euforia para llegar a ningun lado.

Buen galletazo del oro. Atentos.

Suerte.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Txiringo cerrado por hoy. Mañana por encima de los 8200 otro bazooka mas de euforia para llegar a ningun lado.
> 
> Buen galletazo del oro. Atentos.
> 
> Suerte.



Eres un optmista patológico...:rolleye:


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Dic 2012)

Bme dá dividendos a final de mes no???


----------



## ddddd (18 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es un presentimiento, PRISA está a punto de pegar el petardazo. Lo veo bastante probable, y bastante es muchísimo.
> 
> Ahí queda.



¿En este caso es por análisis técnico, volumen o posibles noticias relacionadas con alguna venta o algo por el estilo?

De darse el petardazo, ¿de qué niveles estaríamos hablando? ¿Tal vez 0,36?

Un saludo.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Eres un optmista patológico...:rolleye:



Poco me conoces compañero. Soy mas bien todo lo contrario, pero a veces es bueno tener los pies en el suelo.

Como dije ayer, si por mi fuese el ibes cotizaba en 3 digitos y dejaria caer todo para hacer una buena purga. Hay que seguir el movimiento, de lo contrario perderas hasta los gallumbos :XX:.

Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (18 Dic 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿En este caso es por análisis técnico, volumen o posibles noticias relacionadas con alguna venta o algo por el estilo?
> 
> De darse el petardazo, ¿de qué niveles estaríamos hablando? ¿Tal vez 0,36?
> 
> Un saludo.



Simple presentimiento por esa pauta de volumen incremental. Si sigue así mañana tomará más factibilidad. Una vez que se produzco, si lo hiciese, ya veríamos el target porque depende mucho del tipo de desencadenante. Desde luego que si es una noticia corporativa de peso, se lleva por delante todas las resistencias.

Simplemente un fapeo de momento, no hay que entrar salvo con stop muy ajustado.


----------



## paulistano (18 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Txiringo cerrado por hoy. Mañana por encima de los 8200 otro bazooka mas de euforia para llegar a ningun lado.
> 
> Buen galletazo del oro. Atentos.
> 
> Suerte.




:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y futuros ibex ya en 8200

Mal se tiene que dar para mañana no afianzar plusvis:Baile:

Ojo gamesa.....lleva dandose de ostias contra los 1.7x ....esperemos los revienten con violencia como la de hoy o mas...por los hijos de janus y por lolo coño!

Y por el tarado que escribió hace meses piramidando a 4::


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

Envida 10.

Berlusconi plantea la salida de Italia del euro si el BCE no rebaja los costes de financiación - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Envida 10.
> 
> Berlusconi plantea la salida de Italia del euro si el BCE no rebaja los costes de financiación - elEconomista.es



Y lo veo. Farolaco del diez.

Y como el tipo está bajo en la encuestas, va a intentar todo lo que se le pasa por la cabeza. Lo peor es que la gente lo vota...


----------



## creative (19 Dic 2012)

Se nota que es final de año y momento de hacer las aportaciones al plan de pensiones, alguna perra cae al selectivo bajo mi punto de vista, esto es un puro espejismo, ahora mismo sino hay ninguna turbulencia el ibex se podra hasta final de año en 8300 o 8400 pero a poco que vuelva alguna duda sobre grecia,españa,italia o e. unidos no vamos a 6000 en tres dias.


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2012)

Señores aprieten el culo, nos acercamos al climax "sesual"...esos largossssssssss ENHORABUENAAAAA


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores aprieten el culo, nos acercamos al climax "sesual"...esos largossssssssss ENHORABUENAAAAA



[YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

No se yo tendria cuidado a estos niveles. Creo que estamos bastante mas arriba de lo que nos corresponde como pais. La deuda no para de crecer y el apalancamiento del sistema financiero ni de lejos se ha solucionado. Esto es como el cuento de los tres cerditos (grecia,españa,italia) y sus casas, al final alguien soplara y nos quedaremos en cueros.


----------



## FranR (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No se yo tendria cuidado a estos niveles. Creo que estamos bastante mas arriba de lo que nos corresponde como pais. La deuda no para de crecer y el apalancamiento del sistema financiero ni de lejos se ha solucionado. Esto es como el cuento de los tres cerditos (grecia,españa,italia) y sus casas, al final alguien soplara y nos quedaremos en cueros.



Of course, el que no esté dentro, lo peor es meterse ahora. Pero me parece que del hilo la mayoría, han pillado la subida y un buen tramo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No se yo tendria cuidado a estos niveles. Creo que estamos bastante mas arriba de lo que nos corresponde como pais. La deuda no para de crecer y el apalancamiento del sistema financiero ni de lejos se ha solucionado. Esto es como el cuento de los tres cerditos (grecia,españa,italia) y sus casas, al final alguien soplara y nos quedaremos en cueros.



Cuando se de la vuelta, habrá que cambiar a cortos pero de momento hay que acompañar la tendencia.

Yo ya no intento adivinar el corto plazo, sí .... la palabra es adivinar.

Estoy viendo un sinfín de valores rompiendo máximos de mucho tiempo y muchos valores fugándose de figuras claras de suelo. Siempre que esto ocurre, hay miedo y desconfianza porque se viene de muchas fugas falsas. Al cabo de unos meses y un 20% más arriba uno se arrepiente y se queda sin montarse en el autobús de un gran ciclo alcista.

¿estamos en lo mismo?. Pues la verdad es que puede ser. El nivel clave, clavísimo diría, del IBEX son los 8400 puntos. Tanto SP como DAX se pueden ir perfectamente a por los máximos de mucho tiempo, especialmente el DAX.

Estamos viendo que las materias primas tiran hacia arriba. El carbón aún no se ha "escapado" para inmiscuirse en un nuevo ciclo alcista .... pero está ahí ahí y en breve podría dar esa señal. El sector solar usano (que no el chino) está muy fuerte y así lo está demostrando.

Hay muchas cosas para estar largos. Mismamente BoA lo está haciendo muy bien, pero que muy bien.

España?, pues algunos bancos lo están haciendo bien y Gamesa puede ser un pelotazo. Si demuestra lo contrario, pues habrá que bajarse en marcha, nada nuevo para muchos. La infidelidad en la bolsa es una garantía para preservar el capital.

Sigan disfrutando y comiendo muchas manzanitas ricas ricas ricas ricas .... y navegando en portátiles equipados con chips de Advanced Micro Devices. Es una buena apuesta.

P.D: En general pongan un ojo en las energéticas usanas y empresas relacionadas con la prestación de servicios en sectores generadores de energía. Están comportándose muy bien.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

Piratón, a última hora me baje de Apple con 100 títulos. En 532 siendo la posición que tenía desde 508 aprox. Esto va de pocos a pocos y trincando lo que se pueda por el camino. Llevaba bastantes títulos y hubiera sido una pena que el mercado se pusiera en contra.

Me quedo largo con el resto de títulos, 90 (éstos tienen precio de entrada mayor que esos magníficos 508 pero están protegidos ya).

Le dejo algo para leer:

Is Apple Inc. (AAPL) Really Facing a ‘Radical Global Slowdown’? - Insider Monkey

http://www.valuewalk.com/2012/12/apple-inc-aapl-still-is-loved-by-some-analysts/

Jim Cramer and Billionaire David Tepper Like Apple Inc. (AAPL) and More - Insider Monkey


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Of course, el que no esté dentro, lo peor es meterse ahora. Pero me parece que del hilo la mayoría, han pillado la subida y un buen tramo. :Aplauso:



Estando esos 8400 ahí pegados, quien quiera IBEX va a tener que esperar o asumir un roto probable.

Los que estén en USA tienen cierto recorrido pero mejor en acciones porque tienen más recorrido que el índice. Si se da la vuelta, salir por patas y sin mirar atrás.


----------



## optimistic1985 (19 Dic 2012)

No me jodais que llevaba yo unas BBVA desde agosto de 2011, comiendome todo el viaje que ha habido hasta hoy y ahora para unas pequeñas plusvalías que me saco voy y las vendo hoy y ahora decís que esto se va a las nubes??

Definitivamente no valgo para esto XD


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

Próximamente se verá si las nubes están por arriba o si ya se han pasado.

Os queman las plusvis. Es mal negocio comerse los nervios de quedarse trincado y en cuando se vuelve al verde se vende más por consuelo que por estrategia. El BBVA va bien.

El SAN tiene mucho que pelear pero es innegable que ha hecho un muy buen suelo en 4. Es no se puede dudar porque ya saben "antes ojos que cerebro".


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, Apple se la juega con el siguiente producto y con que sean capaces de añadir otro nuevo nicho generador de ingresos y profiability. Si no se irá al guano porque la competencia le está soplando en la nuca y ya lo que les queda es apretar el precio lo cual lastrará varios puntos de ebitda .... los cuales rápidamente serán trasladados a la cotización y por ende a la capitalización. De momento en rebote y a ver qué hace en los 550/560 aprox. Si los supera, que es de esperar aunque un posible recorte puede bajarnos a muchos del autobús por asegurar plusvis, se puede ir perfectamente hasta 600 o incluso 40 dolares más arriba.

No olviden que están en figura muy clara de techo. Y en los techos en donde se distribuye. Ojos antes que cerebro y stops por si nos invade la miopía.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando se de la vuelta, habrá que cambiar a cortos pero de momento hay que acompañar la tendencia.
> 
> Yo ya no intento adivinar el corto plazo, sí .... la palabra es adivinar.
> 
> ...



Viendo como evoluciona la deuda creo que la tormenta es algo ya inevitable ,el cuando no lo se. Nadie se cree que la viabilidad de la deuda europea.Para ese momento puede que lo ideal sea estar en empresas con fuerte imagen de marca,energeticas y materia primas.


----------



## optimistic1985 (19 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Próximamente se verá si las nubes están por arriba o si ya se han pasado.
> 
> Os queman las plusvis. Es mal negocio comerse los nervios de quedarse trincado y en cuando se vuelve al verde se vende más por consuelo que por estrategia. El BBVA va bien.
> 
> El SAN tiene mucho que pelear pero es innegable que ha hecho un muy buen suelo en 4. Es no se puede dudar porque ya saben "antes ojos que cerebro".



Compré a 6,5 las BBVA y ahora las he vendido a 6,9, unas 1000 de ellas. Mi objetivo es volver a recomprarlas a 6,45. Creeis que volveremos a verlo a corto plazo? No me creo un ciclo alcista constante sin correcciones.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Viendo como evoluciona la deuda creo que la tormenta es algo ya inevitable ,el cuando no lo se. Nadie se cree que la viabilidad de la deuda europea.Para ese momento puede que lo ideal sea estar en empresas con fuerte imagen de marca,energeticas y materia primas.



Tienes razón pero ten en cuenta que la economía cotiza bastante menos que lo que uno pudiera creer. Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Compré a 6,5 las BBVA y ahora las he vendido a 6,9, unas 1000 de ellas. Mi objetivo es volver a recomprarlas a 6,45. Creeis que volveremos a verlo a corto plazo? No me creo un ciclo alcista constante sin correcciones.



Habrá correcciones pero en la bolsa hay una ley que dice que nunca se corrige hasta el punto en el que uno quiere entrar. Los ciclos alcistas hay que cogerlos y disfrutarlos. Jugar a ganar en cada diente de sierra es harto complicado.


----------



## optimistic1985 (19 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Habrá correcciones pero en la bolsa hay una ley que dice que nunca se corrige hasta el punto en el que uno quiere entrar. Los ciclos alcistas hay que cogerlos y disfrutarlos. Jugar a ganar en cada diente de sierra es harto complicado.



Aun así estamos en una parte alta del canal dibujado por BBV desde septiembre...


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Of course, el que no esté dentro, lo peor es meterse ahora. Pero me parece que del hilo la mayoría, han pillado la subida y un buen tramo. :Aplauso:



Seguramente quedara algo de subida. Me preocupa que cuando llegue la tormenta habra que valorar muy bien en que activos estar y a que precios.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes razón pero ten en cuenta que la economía cotiza bastante menos que lo que uno pudiera creer. Ojos antes que cerebro.



A cp no cotiza pero a lp es como la gravedad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, a última hora me baje de Apple con 100 títulos. En 532 siendo la posición que tenía desde 508 aprox. Esto va de pocos a pocos y trincando lo que se pueda por el camino. Llevaba bastantes títulos y hubiera sido una pena que el mercado se pusiera en contra.
> 
> Me quedo largo con el resto de títulos, 90 (éstos tienen precio de entrada mayor que esos magníficos 508 pero están protegidos ya).
> 
> ...



Ya tengo la entrada protegida. Ahora que haga lo que quiera, si es subir mejor .

La que me preocupa es barclays, a ver si se le pasa ya la tonteria...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Dic 2012)

.
Ponzi, las IBE a 4,x 

Que alguien diga Dios existe o algo así, que yo soy agnóstico.


p.d.: Aunque ahora que lo pienso, Montoro debe estar ya sacando una ley que si llegan a 5 se las queda él, por nuestro bien. ::


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

Traspasados los 8200 como mantequilla, tirale la burra¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Dic 2012)

Y eso que telefónica no tira....

Estoy por soltar las Iberdólicas yá. De momento le saco un 7%...ienso:


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias tengan.

Y larga vida a peponinocho:


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

Buenos días,

Sobre si queda mucha subida o no, yo sólo quiero señalar que el IBEX está justo dónde hace tres meses, con la diferencia que ahora llevamos a cuestas un montón de noticias positivas, resultando así la clásica divergencia precio/sentimiento tan presente en los techos y suelos. Igualmente los valores directores (TEF, SAN y BBVA) están muy lejos de realizar un giro consistente, y de hecho el índice sube principalmente porque los valores peques están rompiendo resistencias, pero lógicamente eso se traduce sólo en alcanzar de nuevo precios de septiembre, nada más. Con esto en mente, recordemos que antes de la trampa bajista hasta los 7.500 ya se hablaba de los 8.600 sin que eso supusiera un cambio de guión en el medio plazo, así que yo me pregunto si ahora realmente vale la pena pensar en que vamos a ver un tramo mucho mayor al alza y si no es más prudente recuperar el escenario de techo, sólo que más elaborado y de mayor entidad (¡por lo tanto el giro a la baja también sería más fuerte!).

Personalmente, pienso que la torta vendrá de parte de los valores más grandes y mediáticos, los tradicionales refugios y gangas para el pequeño inversor, que son los que presentan un gráfico más preocupante en estos momentos, pero eso puede llevar su tiempo, y en realidad espero ver un IBEX más arriba. Habrá que seguir teniendo mucha paciencia y afinar las entradas, porque seguimos en un periodo en que no todas las acciones suben, aunque sí lo haga tímidamente el índice.


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

Y ya que estamos, a votar, gacelones 

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Bme dá dividendos a final de mes no???




En teoría sí. Pero no consigo encontrar fecha exacta. La prohibición de cortos le debe estar haciendo daño. Su (nuestro) beneficio ha caido seguro más de un 10%. Lo darán, lo que no sé es el importe.

Espero que sean precavidos. Prefiero una vaca sana y pastando que raquítica y sobre-ordeñada.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, a votar, gacelones
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



Qué habrá votado ghkghk :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2012)

Gacelón votando y con el ojete palpitando. SL saltado. Ya puede bajar agustico.


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué habrá votado ghkghk :fiufiu:



Tengo que confesar que las tres últimas semanas (cuando el IBEX superó los 7.900) llevo votando alcista. Esta también. De todas formas, llegados a este punto, las subidas deberían empezar a moderarse por la aparición de volatilidad -si el escenario sobre el que trabajo es correcto-.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

Lo unico que no acaba de acompañar esta subida es el petroleo y eso da un poco de miedo.


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

Y recuerdo esto, que también sigue plenamente vigente:



Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-37.html#post7060050
> 
> He de reconocer que no esperaba tanta fuerza en la divisa europea, y es que la importante resistencia se ha visto superada como si nada. Me he equivocado totalmente en la detección de niveles. Pese a ello, sigo pensando que a medio plazo el EURO se va para abajo:
> 
> ...



La zona de resistencia es clara, a ver qué pasa estas semanas.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

Aviso, Gamesa en los 1,78, si rompe hacia arriba la fiesta va a ser cojonuda.


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Aviso, Gamesa en los 1,78, si rompe hacia arriba la fiesta va a ser cojonuda.



Dios te oigao

Puestos a pedir, que bankinter también apriete el culo...ya van un 3% arriba...lástima que entre con sólo 2.500 títulos:ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2012)

Familia, ¿qué hago con Gas?... Empieza a darme vértigo el gráfico. Estoy pensando en un SL dinámico un 5% abajo.


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Puestos a pedir, que bankinter también apriete el culo...ya van un 3% arriba...lástima que entre con sólo 2.500 títulos:ouch:



Salimos de bankinter....no valgo para esto, a las mínimas plusvis, y tan alto como está esto....no hay huevos a aguantar:cook:


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

Joder, gamesa ha chocao con la resistencia y en el 1º intento no ha podido, esperemos que queda mucho dia.

La entrada buena, buena, es si cierra por encima de los 1,78


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

Y las IAG.... DING DING.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y las IAG.... DING DING.



¿haciendo caja ya?


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y las IAG.... DING DING.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, a votar, gacelones
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



he cumplido

toro, toro :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Dic 2012)

Después de mucho tiempo ando ganando algún duro con Repsol (entré en 15,92).
Pregunta para algún alma caritativa ¿Opinan que puede subir algo más? Sólo pido una opinión.
Las decisiones (para bien o para mal las tomaré yo bajo mi responsabilidad)


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Dic 2012)

No saco pecho, en SAN, IBE pierdo pasta y en TEF ni les cuento.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Después de mucho tiempo ando ganando algún duro con Repsol (entré en 15,92).
> Pregunta para algún alma caritativa ¿Opinan que puede subir algo más? Sólo pido una opinión.
> Las decisiones (para bien o para mal las tomaré yo bajo mi responsabilidad)



Aguantar perdidas y soltar a la primera en verde... Nene no gusta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Ponzi, las IBE a 4,x
> 
> Que alguien diga Dios existe o algo así, que yo soy agnóstico.
> ...



Yo creo que vale entre 5-6 aunque la reforma energetica igual les cuesta 300-500 mill de beneficio. Al final se estan cumpliendo los plazos de inversion que dije este verano aunque se esta llegando a objetivos antes de lo previsto: Gas a cp (13-14) Rep mp (18) Ibe lp (5,5)


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No había comentado nada más, porque aún no estaba claro, pero ahora ya parece que tenemos confirmación. En un momento en el que muchos valores ya han agotado casi todo el recorrido, IAG (IBERIA) nos presenta una oportunidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBERIA, hoy:







Objetivo alcanzado, si bien por el camino llegó a dar un buen susto hasta bajar en la importante zona de soporte que marcaba el límite de la operativa. No hay daños que lamentar.

Con esta cerrada y agotado prácticamente el año, puedo decir que desde agosto he expuesto seis propuestas más o menos detalladas en el foro -nada que ver con mis habituales comentarios sobre el mercado- y afortunadamente sólo he de lamentar el destino de GAMESA, la cual salió rana, pero el resto cumplieron con los planteamientos indicados. No siempre se consiguen tan buenos resultados, así que si este golpe de suerte ha servido para ayudar a ganar algo de dinero o para ver cómo trasladar un análisis a la operativa, para mí será doble motivo de satisfacción: por lo "mío", claro, y por lo "nuestro".


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿haciendo caja ya?



Sí, un 10% en un mes es suficiente, no jodamos. Yo siempre voy a tramos y eso era justamente lo que esperaba llevarme, así que los últimos euros para otro; felizmente el mercado es muy grande y siempre está lleno de oportunidades.


----------



## r__ (19 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Bme dá dividendos a final de mes no???






ghkghk dijo:


> En teoría sí. Pero no consigo encontrar fecha exacta. La prohibición de cortos le debe estar haciendo daño. Su (nuestro) beneficio ha caido seguro más de un 10%. Lo darán, lo que no sé es el importe.
> 
> Espero que sean precavidos. Prefiero una vaca sana y pastando que raquítica y sobre-ordeñada.




BME entra a la estrategia con una rentabilidad del 3,6% en su pago - elEconomista.es


Ecotrader : Calendario - elEconomista.es


Pasaba por aquí y tal...

Un saludo.


----------



## carmoro (19 Dic 2012)

40.000 millones dan para mucho, aunque no solucionen nada. Hay que estar con la caña puesta, por que pronto se agotará su efecto. Y más cuando haya que atender a preferentehabientes, accionesdebankiahabientes, despidos incentivados y mil pufos bancarios más.....¡Huy!, que digo, si los cortos siguen prohibidos.... que cosas....


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2012)

Joder y me llamaban optimista patologico... Ale a por los 8400 para el viernes. Caspa de la buena y luego galleta.

El sp se va a marcar un Loreal de libro, de hecho espero que pete los maximos anteriores (147x).

Asi es la manipulacion.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2012)

carmoro dijo:


> 40.000 millones dan para mucho, aunque no solucionen nada. Hay que estar con la caña puesta, por que pronto se agotará su efecto. Y más cuando haya que atender a preferentehabientes, accionesdebankiahabientes, despidos incentivados y mil pufos bancarios más.....¡Huy!, que digo, si los cortos siguen prohibidos.... que cosas....



Curiosamente las buenas hostias del ibex se dieron con las prohibiciones de cortos.

Veremos a ver que pasa.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Como me esta doliendo mapfre.Solo de pensar que estaba entre Tef y Mapfre y al final opte por la operadora :banghead:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que vale entre 5-6 aunque la reforma energetica igual les cuesta 300-500 mill de beneficio. Al final se estan cumpliendo los plazos de inversion que dije este verano aunque se esta llegando a objetivos antes de lo previsto: Gas a cp (13-14) Rep mp (18) Ibe lp (5,5)



.
SI, recordaba estas valoraciones tuyas, que yo creo que se van a cumplir, aunque REP es la que está más floja (y por tanto es la que pegará el petardazo llegado su momento)


----------



## kalemania (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como me esta doliendo mapfre.Solo de pensar que estaba entre Tef y Mapfre y al final opte por la operadora :banghead:



El unico Blue plano pa´áburrir. Ya me dirá por donde se baja de ahi...







¿Tendrá que ser en la primera parada, o que?

10.35 *
10.9 **
11.75 ***


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Dic 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> El unico Blue plano pa´áburrir. Ya me dirá por donde se baja de ahi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De ahí creo que no se baja: se cae.
Lo digo por experiencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2012)

***Offtopic***

Tened cuidado con las ¿águilas?

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DunNergYYtY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DunNergYYtY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Janus (19 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gacelón votando y con el ojete palpitando. SL saltado. Ya puede bajar agustico.



A mí también me saltó el stop.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> El unico Blue plano pa´áburrir. Ya me dirá por donde se baja de ahi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te digo como tenia mi estrategia en el excell. A cp para un hipotetico rebote el objetivo era 11,5-12 aunque con bastantes dudas .A lp valoro el negocio en unos 70000 mill,unos 15,5 por accion.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Dic 2012)

Mira Ponzi nuestros amigos de Ebro.. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2012)

Pim pam toma lacasitos. 8300 petados mientras el resto de bolsas remolonean a la espera de ese "algo".

La tarde promete, como a los yankis les de por subir los 8400 los pasamos por encima.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Dic 2012)

OHL en resistencias...


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Salimos de bankinter....no valgo para esto, a las mínimas plusvis, y tan alto como está esto....no hay huevos a aguantar:cook:



Comprar, compro de pvta madre....pero el momento de salir...pésimo...me precipito.

Llevo avisando dos días de que bankinter se comportaba de manera llamativa.

Ha subido en pocos días de 2,90 a 3,40.

Me subí en 3,18....y me he bajado acojonado en 3,30.

Plusvis, si...bienvenidas...peeeeroooooooooooo:ouch:

Me voy a contar billetesinocho:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2012)

Que casualidad que a partir de Septiembre hay flujo entrante de capital en nuestro mercado. Que casualidad

Desde Mayo 2010 no ocurría esto.


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Comprar, compro de pvta madre....pero el momento de salir...pésimo...me precipito.
> 
> Llevo avisando dos días de que bankinter se comportaba de manera llamativa.
> 
> ...



No eres el unico:fiufiu: Ayer vendi mis Dia por unos leuros y hoy::
Hoy batallando con Popular. Esta vez las dejo correr...:: Dcen las malas lenguas que hay varios fonditos interesados en el Popu...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Comprar, compro de pvta madre....pero el momento de salir...pésimo...me precipito.
> 
> Llevo avisando dos días de que bankinter se comportaba de manera llamativa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Dic 2012)

Vaya guerra que se trae OHL con los 22.00....


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

Gamesa intenta por segunda vez el techo de 1,78


----------



## sr.anus (19 Dic 2012)

Viendo todaaa la subida desde la barrera, y no encuentro ningun punto de entrada logico. 
una pregunta ¿tanto a sido el palo a acerinox? en terminos objetivos cuanto de esta bajada esta jsutificada?


----------



## Tonto Simon (19 Dic 2012)

Buen momento para entrar en OHL...8: con stop clarito a 22.00 o 21,99::


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mira Ponzi nuestros amigos de Ebro..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



La verdad que han sabido hacerlo muy bien, financieramente estan muy saneados,cada dia tienen menos deuda. Lo malo que no estan regalados, de hecho ya capitalizan por 2100 mill y a per 13.La clave de su exito ha sido por un lado la reduccion de deuda en un tiempo record lo cual se puede ver en el efe y por otro que han sabido centrarse en negocios con mejores margenes,no hay color entre la leche y el arroz.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## grillo35 (19 Dic 2012)

Joder, mas o menos una vez al mes paso por este hilo para ver el estado de animo del personal respecto al mercado, y me da la impresion que hacia tiempo que no se respiraba tanto sentimiento alcista...y ya sabemos que pasa a al poco tiempo cuando eso ocurre...:S


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad que han sabido hacerlo muy bien, financieramente estan muy saneados,cada dia tienen menos deuda. Lo malo que no estan regalados, de hecho ya capitalizan por 2100 mill y a per 13.La clave de su exito ha sido por un lado la reduccion de deuda en un tiempo record lo cual se puede ver en el efe y por otro que han sabido centrarse en negocios con mejores margenes,no hay color entre la leche y el arroz.
> 
> 
> EBRO FOODS SA (EBRO:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Pues que hagan una OPA por deoleo....::

Ni con prima del 100% recupero:ouch:


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Dic 2012)

La verdad es que me gustaría saber cuales son las explicaciones oficiales a esta subida cuando España está a un paso de la quiebra y posterior despiece.
Esto es una apertura de horno en toda regla.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Joder, mas o menos una vez al mes paso por este hilo para ver el estado de animo del personal respecto al mercado, y me da la impresion que hacia tiempo que no se respiraba tanto sentimiento alcista...y ya sabemos que pasa a al poco tiempo cuando eso ocurre...:S



Si, todos sabemos que sigue la corriente alcista. Ten guevos y ponte corto, jejeje.

Empieza a acompañar el petroleo, timidamente comienza a subir el que faltaba.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

Gamesa a 1,80, dios existe y tal, ahora solo queda aguantar hasta el cierre. Se nos va esta semana a por los 2 leuros.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> La verdad es que me gustaría saber cuales son las explicaciones oficiales a esta subida cuando España está a un paso de la quiebra y posterior despiece.
> Esto es una apertura de horno en toda regla.



Yo no lo veo tan ,tan negro como hace unos meses

Lo que si creo es que el guano va a salpicar a otros países


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> La verdad es que me gustaría saber cuales son las explicaciones oficiales a esta subida cuando España está a un paso de la quiebra y posterior despiece.
> Esto es una apertura de horno en toda regla.



Pues echale guevines y ponte corto.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Dic 2012)

Quien había tirado la toalla hace poco con GAM?
Joder, es que siempre pasa lo mismo. Basta que alguien anuncia que vende algo para que suba.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Quien había tirado la toalla hace poco con GAM?
> Joder, es que siempre pasa lo mismo. Basta que alguien anuncia que vende algo para que suba.



Yoooo, fui yo, perdi 2000 leuros, cuando esto acabe cuento mi jistoria.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Viendo todaaa la subida desde la barrera, y no encuentro ningun punto de entrada logico.
> una pregunta ¿tanto a sido el palo a acerinox? en terminos objetivos cuanto de esta bajada esta jsutificada?



Va a dar perdidas. El problema de estas fabricas es que consumen muchisimos recursos y con margenes tan bajos solo queda tirar hacia arriba la cifra de negocios. Por otro lado en China el gobierno esta apoyando la creacion de empresas locales de acero a base de subvenciones lo cual esta haciendo daño a la competencia. Aun asi Acerinox tiene fabricas bastante eficientes.


http://noticiasbancarias.com/genera...derurgias-mas-eficientes-del-mundo/29273.html


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues echale guevines y ponte corto.



No no, si yo voy subido en el tren disfrutando del paisaje, pero la verdad es que esta subida no tiene ninguna relacion con el mundo real.
Solo me gustaría saber que es lo que van a decir los telediarios.
Bueno, en media hora a ver que dice Antena 3::


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo no lo veo tan ,tan negro como hace unos meses
> 
> Lo que si creo es que el guano va a salpicar a otros países



Que te ha hecho cambiar el punto de vista??? porque por lo que veo aqui en mi entorno e informaciones que tengo esto no pinta nada bien. No mucho peor pero nada bien.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yoooo, fui yo, perdi 2000 leuros, cuando esto acabe cuento mi jistoria.




Nooo, joder perdona tio :o

No recordaba quien era. :fiufiu:

sorry


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (19 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que te ha hecho cambiar el punto de vista??? porque por lo que veo aqui en mi entorno e informaciones que tengo esto no pinta nada bien. No mucho peor pero nada bien.



Peor no puede pintar porque sencillamente España esta quebrada y 2013 va a ser apoteósico.
No nos cuentan nada mas que mentiras.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues que hagan una OPA por deoleo....::
> 
> Ni con prima del 100% recupero:ouch:



Parece que estan intentando sanearla pero aun les queda mucho trabajo por realizar.A mi me da que mas que oparla la terminaran vendiendo


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que te ha hecho cambiar el punto de vista??? porque por lo que veo aqui en mi entorno e informaciones que tengo esto no pinta nada bien. No mucho peor pero nada bien.



La entrada de pasta fresca desde Septiembre. Repito que desde Mayo de 2010 (cuando casi nos rescatan con ZP) ha sido siempre negativo.

Los mercados descuenta escenarios futuros, no es el presente. Y algo se está moviendo.

Ahora bien, para el año que viene y tal vez el otro, esto no va a ser de colorines y va a haber un ajuste guanero en mercados de agarrate y no te menees. Todas las ecnonomías va a presentar mal aspecto y nosotros seremos, quizás, unas de tantas (no las únicas 3 o 4)


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La entrada de pasta fresca desde Septiembre. Repito que desde Mayo de 2010 (cuando casi nos rescatan con ZP) ha sido siempre negativo.
> 
> Los mercados descuenta escenarios futuros, no es el presente. Y algo se está moviendo.
> 
> Ahora bien, para el año que viene y tal vez el otro, esto no va a ser de colorines y va a haber un ajuste guanero en mercados de agarrate y no te menees. Todas las ecnonomías va a presentar mal aspecto y nosotros seremos, quizás, unas de tantas (no las únicas 3 o 4)



Veremos lo que dura y si no es circunstancial debido a los rumores de rescate. Inversores que traen dinero al amparo de europa y su falsa seguridad en sus leuros.

No lo tengo tan claro. Tenemos que observar si se trata un cambio de tendencia o un false bottom.

Thanks!


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Tengo en el punto de mira los 120 buques mas el negocio de acuicultura de pescanova a 400 mill.Lo malo que no consiguen reducir su nivel deuda para que sea sostenible a lp.Desde luego si no fuese por la deuda a estos precios seria una buena compra.


http://www.cotizalia.com/en-exclusi...mete-370-millones-en-bonos-convertibles-1970/


----------



## diosmercado (19 Dic 2012)

Viene pelotazo por la tarde.

Menuda euforia desatada que hay en el ambiente.


----------



## kalemania (19 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La entrada de pasta fresca desde Septiembre. Repito que desde Mayo de 2010 (cuando casi nos rescatan con ZP) ha sido siempre negativo.
> 
> Los mercados descuenta escenarios futuros, no es el presente. Y algo se está moviendo.
> 
> Ahora bien, para el año que viene y tal vez el otro, esto no va a ser de colorines y va a haber un ajuste guanero en mercados de agarrate y no te menees. Todas las ecnonomías va a presentar mal aspecto y nosotros seremos, quizás, unas de tantas (no las únicas 3 o 4)



Manda webs, el guaneo everywhere puede que atraiga capitales al I35, que ya esta requetegüaneado....y a Grecia, y.....Diversificar que se dice, no? )


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2012)

mis molinos.....:::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Alguien tiene constancia de las investigaciones abiertas a Pescanova??Pagina 32 de las cuentas anuales de 2011 presentadas a la cnmv. La estan investigando hasta las cejas desde 2004 (irpf,iva,sociedades,retenciones,aduanas....)


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yoooo, fui yo, perdi 2000 leuros, cuando esto acabe cuento mi jistoria.



Pues yo 500, me puedo considerar un privilegiado...


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

Fuera de gamesa a 1,83, recuperado todo el dinero perdido y 200 leuros a la buchaca.

Toca esperar, estoy que no me lo creo, dios me quiere y mola.


----------



## aitor33 (19 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Fuera de gamesa a 1,83, recuperado todo el dinero perdido y 200 leuros a la buchaca.
> 
> Toca esperar, estoy que no me lo creo, *dios me quiere y mola*.



Lo que no creo que le mole mucho es tu nick ::


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

muy bien gamesa, no? REcuperando el terreno perdido del IBEX....


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> muy bien gamesa, no? REcuperando el terreno perdido del IBEX....



Yo he hecho lo que jamas se debe hacer, promediar a la baja, y me ha salido bien, espero no tener jamas que hacer algo tan arriesgado.


----------



## aitor33 (19 Dic 2012)

última hora el economista 17:11

La CNMV suspende de cotización a la inmobiliaria Metrovacesa

El regulador bursátil ha decidido suspender de cotización los títulos de la inmobiliaria Metrovacesa, según ha comunicado.

Los títulos de la inmobiliaria subían un 15,28%, hasta 0,83 euros, en el momento de la suspensión decretada por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valroes (CNMV).


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> última hora el economista 17:11
> 
> La CNMV suspende de cotización a la inmobiliaria Metrovacesa
> 
> ...



No me digas que han vendido un piso.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (19 Dic 2012)

Jose Luis Cava aka *Serious Bussines.*

3-12-12

[YOUTUBE]ssvCO0PqdGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 2plx2 (19 Dic 2012)

Joer que mamoneo

17:29 Accionistas de Metrovacesa plantean una OPA de exclusión
Accionistas mayoritarios de Metrovacesa plantean una opa de exclusión sobre la compañía, según Reuters.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2012)




----------



## aitor33 (19 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




Empieza a emular el terror al stylo Bertok y a la par mire advance como continua la senda hacia el 3


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Empieza a emular el terror al stylo Bertok y a la par mire advance como continua la senda hacia el 3



Let the platita come to daddy.


(El post viene a que _cuando la gacela empieza a recuperar, pandoro está listo para encular_)


----------



## aitor33 (19 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Let the platita come to daddy.
> 
> 
> (El post viene a que _cuando la gacela empieza a recuperar, pandoro está listo para encular_)



Muy bueno y más en estos momentos que todos empezamos a mirar sólo hacia arriba, justo el momento propicio para...


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Matildes....


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...sion-supera-el-millon-de-altas.html#_Noticias


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Dic 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Pensaba que hoy me iban a dejar vender el otro paquete de PRISA en 0.26€, pero no ha sido así.
La que no para de dar alegrías es Tele5, el SP está colocado en 6,45 :: y el SL en el punto de entrada 5,00. Una cocainómana y un bujarra paisano mío me van a pagar estas navidades, qué mal suena! ::


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La entrada de pasta fresca desde Septiembre. Repito que desde Mayo de 2010 (cuando casi nos rescatan con ZP) ha sido siempre negativo.
> 
> Los mercados descuenta escenarios futuros, no es el presente. Y algo se está moviendo.
> 
> Ahora bien, para el año que viene y tal vez el otro, esto no va a ser de colorines y va a haber un ajuste guanero en mercados de agarrate y no te menees. Todas las ecnonomías va a presentar mal aspecto y nosotros seremos, quizás, unas de tantas (no las únicas 3 o 4)



Muy cierto, hay países que apuntan a una caída mucho mayor que el IBEX simplemente porque llevan confeccionando un techo más tiempo y la tranquilidad ya se ha instaurado entre los inversores, como puede ser, aunque sorprenda, el mercado USA. Esos están fatal.


----------



## Claca (19 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Pensaba que hoy me iban a dejar vender el otro paquete de PRISA en 0.26€, pero no ha sido así.
> La que no para de dar alegrías es Tele5, el SP está colocado en 6,45 :: y el SL en el punto de entrada 5,00. Una cocainómana y un bujarra paisano mío me van a pagar estas navidades, qué mal suena! ::



Qué bueno, tío, me alegro de que la hayas pillado enterita :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Qué bueno, tío, me alegro de que la hayas pillado enterita :Aplauso:



Ya te dije que iba padentro


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien tiene constancia de las investigaciones abiertas a Pescanova??Pagina 32 de las cuentas anuales de 2011 presentadas a la cnmv. La estan investigando hasta las cejas desde 2004 (irpf,iva,sociedades,retenciones,aduanas....)



Ya estoy sacando partido a la tablet.Estoy mosca con todas las inspecciones abiertas a Pescanova, es algo bastante atipico.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Vaya salvada, Pescanova en 2011 emitio obligaciones convertibles con un cupon del 8,75%.Cuantas mas accs emites mas diluyes el capital asi como el BPA y roe.


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

Que hace Botin dentro de Pescanova y Tavex,Natra,Duro felguera,La seda,Montebalito y novacaixagalicia?:


----------



## J-Z (19 Dic 2012)

Mirate cuantos langostinos venden estas navidades, es un buen indicador


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Dic 2012)

menuda vela escombro usana ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

Vaya cagalera el sp....

Mañana guanooooooooooooooo)


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Mirate cuantos langostinos venden estas navidades, es un buen indicador



Sinceramente no lo entiendo.Pescanova no tenia ninguna necesidad de emitir deuda a lo bestia estos ultimos 4 años,han hecho las inversiones propias de una decada y luego veo a Botin y a Novacaixagalicia por medio,pues te quedas con cara de Poker.Al margen de esto Pescanova tiene activos estrategicos bastante valiosos y ya no solo por los langostinos que pueda vender si no por el pescado que es capaz de criar en sus instalaciones como el Salmon.


----------



## juanfer (19 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Matildes....
> 
> 
> http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...sion-supera-el-millon-de-altas.html#_Noticias



Vaya como que en octubre pierden 200.000 y en nov y dic han obtenido 1m de altas nuevas.

Salen a 500.000 por mes. La cmt aun no ha hecho publicas las cifras de nov.

¿Hay algo que no me cuadra?


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vaya como que en octubre pierden 200.000 y en nov y dic han obtenido 1m de altas nuevas.
> 
> Salen a 500.000 por mes. La cmt aun no ha hecho publicas las cifras de nov.
> 
> ¿Hay algo que no me cuadra?



juanfer, creo que estás comparando peras con manzanas.

peras: clientes de movistar que se dan de baja (cuentan como baja)

manzanas: clientes que se adhieren a Fusión, sean estos ya de movistar (no contaría como alta o nuevo cliente) o de otra operadora (contarían como altas o nuevos clientes).

Se debería tener segmentada la información para valorarla, discriminando:

- Bajas de movistar.
- Clientes de movistar que se adhieren a Fusión.
- Clientes de otras oepradoras que se adhieren a movistar
- CLientes de otras operadoras que se adhieren a Fusión

Vaya rollo...::


----------



## vermer (19 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> juanfer, creo que estás comparando peras con manzanas.
> 
> peras: clientes de movistar que se dan de baja (cuentan como baja)
> 
> ...




De qué me sonará esa argumentación.... ¿Eres informático?  

Hora de dormir para mi


----------



## ponzi (19 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vaya como que en octubre pierden 200.000 y en nov y dic han obtenido 1m de altas nuevas.
> 
> Salen a 500.000 por mes. La cmt aun no ha hecho publicas las cifras de nov.
> 
> ¿Hay algo que no me cuadra?



Seguramente sera cierto de hecho Tef ha reducido su publicidad mientras que Vodafone la ha incrementado


----------



## paulistano (19 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> De qué me sonará esa argumentación.... ¿Eres informático?
> 
> Hora de dormir para mi



Pues en mi curro era de los que iba al grano...había otros que hubieran segmentado en clientes jubilados o no, mujeres, hombres....::

Informático es al que llamo cuando se me estropea el PC8:

Edito....Espero esto último no se tenga como algo despectivo, mi intención es decir que de informático no tengo nada, lo más cercano informático a mí es el que me arregla el PC...no haya malentendidos:no:


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Para los Gamesinos


http://www.energias-renovables.com/articulo/iberdrola-apuesta-por-areva-en-detrimento-de-20121219


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Sobre ibe


http://es.reuters.com/article/businessNews/idESMAE8BI02P20121219


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

Telefonica is going up, do you feel the shame?.

It's too late ....... or perhaps yes.

[YOUTUBE]ZpDQJnI4OhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Echar una ojeada a los estados financieros de Apple, han incrementado el balance via caja/reservas. Fijaros en el cash flow : Desde hace unos dps años casi toda la caja que generan por sus operaciones es gastada via inversion, hablo de mas del 90%, no parece un modelo sostenible a lp. 


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...APL&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Dic 2012)

mbe rompiendo resistencias debido a calentón a posibles operaciones corporativas cantadas por el CEO ayer.

Mister claca, se rompe el techo de 8,5 que proponías??


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> juanfer, creo que estás comparando peras con manzanas.
> 
> peras: clientes de movistar que se dan de baja (cuentan como baja)
> 
> ...



Eso si supongo que todos los que tiene movistar en el movil se habran pasado a movistar fusión. Pero lo unico que han hecho es fusionar la factura, no han conseguido nuevas altas.

Aunque igual se cumple lo del 1.5M de altas nuevas al plan fusión. Me gusta eso de maquillar los objetivos para que parezca que se cumplan. Pero igual es que se han puesto las pilas.



ponzi dijo:


> Seguramente sera cierto de hecho Tef ha reducido su publicidad mientras que Vodafone la ha incrementado



Eso es verdad Vodafone esta haciendo mucha publicidad, sera por algo.

Vais a tener razon que TEF ya se ha puesto las pilas.

En fin puede ser interesante volver a replantearse entrar en TEF.


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Dic 2012)

First solar ha subido muchisimo, todavia crees que tienen recorrido al alza, janus?


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Telefonica is going up, do you feel the shame?.
> 
> It's too late ....... or perhaps yes.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ZpDQJnI4OhU[/YOUTUBE]



Poniendo el video de U2 con Telefonica, la similitud de U2 hace como 21 años que no saca ningun disco decente, antes de que se privatizará Telefonica daba un servicio excelente ha cambiado mucho la compañia, los dos viven de sus viejas glorias.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2012)

Uy uy

Veo ya el panorama revuelto...


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso si supongo que todos los que tiene movistar en el movil se habran pasado a movistar fusión. Pero lo unico que han hecho es fusionar la factura, no han conseguido nuevas altas.
> 
> Aunque igual se cumple lo del 1.5M de altas nuevas al plan fusión. Me gusta eso de maquillar los objetivos para que parezca que se cumplan. Pero igual es que se han puesto las pilas.
> 
> ...



No lo se, tengo mis dudas igual que las que habeis planteado. Se que fusion ha sido un exito pero hasta que punto ese exito viene por nuevas altas o portabilidades?Tef es muy grande y compleja de analizar, a veces creo que ni ellos son capaces de hacer previsiones a 2 años vista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy uy
> 
> Veo ya el panorama revuelto...



Tengo sentimientos enfrentados. Llevo toda la mañana echándole un ojo al gráf. de SAN y no me aclaro mucho... :rolleye:







Veo que tiene divergencias bajistas en el AMCD y en el RSI. Pero de esta última subida no se que pensar, si ya ha terminado o sigue hasta 6.24....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo se, tengo mis dudas igual que las que habeis planteado. Se que fusion ha sido un exito pero hasta que punto ese exito viene por nuevas altas o portabilidades?Tef es muy grande y compleja de analizar, a veces creo que ni ellos son capaces de hacer previsiones a 2 años vista.



A eso se le llama gestionar mal una empresa. :no:


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> mbe rompiendo resistencias debido a calentón a posibles operaciones corporativas cantadas por el CEO ayer.
> 
> Mister claca, se rompe el techo de 8,5 que proponías??



La verdad, no he entendido de qué valor me estás hablando ::

Lo único que se me ocurre es que te refieras a BME y de los 18,50. Vayamos a ver cómo ha quedado el panorama:







Los 18,50, que no eran techo, sino resistencia p), podían suponer un pull a la figura y, por lo tanto, un precio por debajo tenía mucho peligro. Tras el velón de ayer parece que hay que dar por consolidado el giro empezado en agosto y ahora tenemos que mirar hacia arriba, con un euro de objetivo hasta la zona 19,90. Así pues, por encima de la referencia indicada (16,9) se puede dar por bueno el escenario en dos impulsos y aprovechar un posible recorte para incorporarnos comprados en busca del techo del lateral de largo plazo.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A eso se le llama gestionar mal una empresa. :no:



Mas bien son tan grandes y las lineas tienen tantas usos que es imposible hacer estimaciones a años vista. Por poner dos ejemplos : 1) Con las cabinas recibian tantas monedas que necesitaban una flota de camiones, una especie de tío jilito y ni ellos lo esperaban 2) Cuando se desplegó la tecnología móvil ni se les pasaba por la cabeza que los sms serian un negocio redondo de hecho al principio los regalaban y fíjate ahora con el wassap la mensajería otra vez ha vuelto a ser gratis. Esto es como intentar adivinar el sexo de los angeles


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2012)

Ah, y la zona 18,50 que marco es para que se vea en el gráfico, no como punto de entrada, aclaro.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Apple en 4 años ha invertido 120000 mill en investigacion ,marketing,publicidad,capex. Las areas de I+D y Marketing deben ser bastante curiosas. Visto así se entiende el proceso ipod,iPhone,iPad....icloud...

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...APL&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo sentimientos enfrentados. Llevo toda la mañana echándole un ojo al gráf. de SAN y no me aclaro mucho... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amigo Gyubrush, estás acercando demasiado el gráfico. Aléjalo y verás que pelearse a tan corto plazo no tiene mucho sentido cuando sobre la mesa se está jugando una partida más importante.


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

Joer, he subido yo solito un 1% el precio de las Gamesas al comprarlas...sí que hay volumen sí.


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2012)

SANTANDER:







Sobran comentarios. Tras la ruptura de la cuña bajista por arriba, de superar la resistencia un giro al alza de largo plazo sería una realidad, pero precisamente por eso ahora el banco se enfrenta a una resistencia descomunal. Se ve perfectamente como congestiona desde hace meses, lo cual es una pésima señal, como nos explica el gráfico en el pasado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Amigo Gyubrush, estás acercando demasiado el gráfico. Aléjalo y verás que pelearse a tan corto plazo no tiene mucho sentido cuando sobre la mesa se está jugando una partida más importante.



Agrupo lo que veo y luego lo que pienso:

Veo:


Los 6€ son zona clara de resistencia.
En 6€ rompió el triángulo.
Volatilidad
Triángulo expansivo con mínimos decrecientes.
Retroceso de la caida desde máx de ene2010 hasta mins jul2012 del 28%
Ha roto la DTB de LP que comenzó en ene2010

Pienso:

Los items 1 a 5 indican guano.
El 6 posible cambio de tendencia.... O inicio de un segundo hiperbajista hasta 3€....


Glup.....

ilustro:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 1) Con las cabinas antiguas recibian tantas monedas que necesitaban una flota de camiones, una especie de tío jilito y ni ellos lo esperaban



.
Capitalistas de BOE haciendo dinero a espuertas, así cualquiera.


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Joer, he subido yo solito un 1% el precio de las Gamesas al comprarlas...sí que hay volumen sí.


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


>



Jrande XDDD. Aunque ahora veo que no ha sido tanto ni mucho menos (estúpidas cotizaciones retrasadas 15m de uno-e).


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Jrande XDDD. Aunque ahora veo que no ha sido tanto ni mucho menos (estúpidas cotizaciones retrasadas 15m de uno-e).



Esperate que no me entero, me estas diciendo que compras sin saber el tiempo real de la accion? no verdad?


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

No he encontrado un sitio donde te venga el tiempo real de las acciones hispanistaníes. (los índices sí, claro), así que sí, voy con 15m de retraso en el Ibex.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Otro clásico del hilo BMW. En 2011 gastaron en inversión 5500 mill


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:GR&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> No he encontrado un sitio donde te venga el tiempo real de las acciones hispanistaníes. (los índices sí, claro), así que sí, voy con 15m de retraso en el Ibex.




¿Con el broker con el que compras no te la ofrece?


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Jrande XDDD. Aunque ahora veo que no ha sido tanto ni mucho menos (estúpidas cotizaciones retrasadas 15m de uno-e).



De eso no te fíes, mira mejor forexpros....no es tiempo real por segundos, pero para los que operamos de pascuas a ramos nos viene bien....


mataresfacil, si la himbersión es a largo plazo no tiene por qué importar si se compra céntimo arriba o abajo.

Pero si es verdad que por ejemplo hoy gamesa ha estado en un cuarto de hora a 1,80 y a 1,83.....en este tipo de acciones sí hay diferencias significativas comprando a un precio y a otro.

lo de ole tus cojones lo decía porque subirse al tren de gamesa con lo alto que está...ufff....aunque hoy se está comportando bien...siempre por encima del índice.

mucha suerte!!


----------



## pollastre (20 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Amigo Gyubrush, estás acercando demasiado el gráfico. Aléjalo y verás que pelearse a tan corto plazo no tiene mucho sentido cuando sobre la mesa se está jugando una partida más importante.











::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo había visto algo más como:








Y no, no es una mesa de tladin'







::


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Amigo Gyubrush, estás acercando demasiado el gráfico. Aléjalo y verás que pelearse a tan corto plazo no tiene mucho sentido cuando sobre la mesa se está jugando una partida más importante.



Ha leído esto Mr. P y ya salta a la mínima, qué irascible)


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::::



Algún día espero desarrollar esas capacidades mentales y poder jugar a una gameboy imaginaria como el señor de la foto. Seguro que no se aburre nunca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Algún día espero desarrollar esas capacidades mentales y poder jugar a una gameboy imaginaria como el señor de la foto. Seguro que no se aburre nunca.



De hecho es muy fácil. Juegue 10h seguidas al tétris, cierre los ojos y....voila!


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Rajoy se ha propuesto para 2013 perseguir el fraude así como investigar con lupa a todos los contribuyentes. Justamente hoy he leido que hacienda se esta haciendo un cacao monumental con los scrip div y digo yo con la imaginación que ha demostrado poseer Montoro matando moscas a cañonazos, a que el dia menos pensado le da por prohibir los scrip div. Como Botín tenga que pagar en efectivo los dividendos nos vamos reir


http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...tos-imposibilita-el-control-de-Hacienda-.html


----------



## sr.anus (20 Dic 2012)

yo me lo imaginaba asi...







No he entrado en DIA por 2 centimos, me falta la humirdad para seguir intentando clavar al centimo


pd FAIL


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Algún día espero desarrollar esas capacidades mentales y poder jugar a una gameboy imaginaria como el señor de la foto. Seguro que no se aburre nunca.



Yo creo que piensa en mujeres.


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> No he encontrado un sitio donde te venga el tiempo real de las acciones hispanistaníes. (los índices sí, claro), así que sí, voy con 15m de retraso en el Ibex.



Pues como si tienes que pagar, pasate a ing, bankinter o lo que sea, pero por dios, *no compres acciones si no tienes el tiempo real*, que te puedes llevar el susto de tu vida.

Eso de negrita grabatelo a fuego en un tatuaje donde quieras.


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues como si tienes que pagar, pasate a ing, bankinter o lo que sea, pero por dios, *no compres acciones si no tienes el tiempo real*, que te puedes llevar el susto de tu vida.
> 
> Eso de negrita grabatelo a fuego en un tatuaje donde quieras.



Bueno, creo que te estás pasando un poco...es cierto que te puedes encontrar con una discrepancia, pero las bajadas brutales de nuestros valores las suele acompañar todo el Ibex.


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, creo que te estás pasando un poco...es cierto que te puedes encontrar con una discrepancia, pero las bajadas brutales de nuestros valores las suele acompañar todo el Ibex.



Depende, si operas para sacarte un 2 o 3% y vender no es muy sensato hacer eso.

Otra cosa es que dejes marcada la orden, en ese caso el tiempo real da igual.

O que la inversión sea a largo.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Dic 2012)

Al fin y al cabo todos vemos resultados del pasado, algunos con un segundo de retraso y otros con varios minutos.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, creo que te estás pasando un poco...es cierto que te puedes encontrar con una discrepancia, pero las bajadas brutales de nuestros valores las suele acompañar todo el Ibex.




En valores con poca liquidez, por ejemplo Sacyr, se ven de tanto en tanto caidas de un 6-7%... en segundos. Mira si puedes las jornadas de ayer de Sacyr y Ebro Foods...


----------



## sr.anus (20 Dic 2012)

Al final consegui mi bolsa de pipas del dia, 3500 dia a 4,86 vendidas a 4,9, que putada que tenga que seguir trabajando y no pueda estar atento


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En valores con poca liquidez, por ejemplo Sacyr, se ven de tanto en tanto caidas de un 6-7%... en segundos. Mira si puedes las jornadas de ayer de Sacyr y Ebro Foods...



Ya, pero es que aún así el broker me deja especificar el precio máximo de entrada, con lo cual lo peor que me puede pasar es que me quede fuera...


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Ya, pero es que aún así el broker me deja especificar el precio máximo de entrada, con lo cual lo peor que me puede pasar es que me quede fuera...



El servicio de tiempo real suele pagarse (aunque a veces por número de operaciones te devuelvan el dinero, hablo de brokers que dan información "normalita", no conexiones pollastre-style). No tenerlo es solo para invertir a largo plazo en plan "buy and hold" que lo que viene siendo a día de hoy como que no lo veo...


----------



## peseteuro (20 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Ya, pero es que aún así el broker me deja especificar el precio máximo de entrada, con lo cual lo peor que me puede pasar es que me quede fuera...



Has probado forexpros.es ?

No es real real (puede que algún segundo de retraso), pero por lo menos va al minuto y sirve:

Acciones Ibex 35 | Valores IBEX | Componentes IBEX


No te asustes por la hora porque la tienen en GMT en vez de GMT+1 así que lo que ves es lo que está pasando "ahora"


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Os voy a contar una anécdota que he visto esta misma semana. Al ir a la charcuteria delante mio me encontre a una mujer de 40 y muchos con su madre jubilada e intuyo que estaba comprando con su pensión. Pues bien os juro que me quede de piedra al verlas comprar y pedir al charcutero lonchas muy finas:

2 lonchas de jamon york (6 eu kilo)
4 lonchas de choped (3,9 eu kilo)
3 lonchas de bacon

Si esto no es hambre que venga alguien y me lo explique

Campofrío: "Para vender un kilo en España hay que luchar mucho" - elEconomista.es


Campofrío intenta hacer los productos más accesibles, "puede que no se tenga dinero para una pieza de jamón de 40 euros, *pero sí para un loncheado*; con este concepto estamos salvando la campaña", destaca, además de recordar que este formato crece a ritmos de doble dígito desde 2008


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a contar una anécdota que he visto esta misma semana. Al ir a la charcuteria delante mio me encontre a una mujer de 40 y muchos con su madre jubilada e intuyo que estaba comprando con su pensión. Pues bien os juro que me quede de piedra al verlas comprar y pedir al charcutero lonchas muy finas:
> 
> 2 lonchas de jamon york (6 eu kilo)
> 4 lonchas de choped (3,9 eu kilo)
> ...



Lonchafinismo returns.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a contar una anécdota que he visto esta misma semana. Al ir a la charcuteria delante mio me encontre a una mujer de 40 y muchos con su madre jubilada e intuyo que estaba comprando con su pensión. Pues bien os juro que me quede de piedra al verlas comprar y pedir al charcutero lonchas muy finas:
> 
> 2 lonchas de jamon york (6 eu kilo)
> 4 lonchas de choped (3,9 eu kilo)
> ...



Yo llevo tiempo viendo a gente aparentemente normal paseando por la calle con el carro de la compra a cuestas y parandose en cada contenedor para ver que hay dentro.

La cosa está muy muy chunga, y falta bastante para hacer suelo.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lonchafinismo returns.



Lo mas increible fue la cara del charcutero que ni se inmuto, vio normal algo que no lo era. Ver esa estampa me hizo plantearme cuantas personas antes que esa señora han acudido a ese mismo charcutero pidiendo casi monodosis de su producto porque esa cara no era de verlo 1,2 o 3 veces.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias y tal,

aqui en el pueblo lejos de la costa hay una carniceria a la que suelo acudir por su calidad, y es muy normal la palabra cortaditas. Ponme 3 cortaditas de eso, 4 cortaditas de aquello, antiguamente era habitual lo de un cuarto, medio o ya si eras promotoh el kilo entero. 

Un dia no me pude reprimir al escuchar:
Dos cortaitas para el bocadillo de la niña esta tarde.
Y le dije a la mujer que le cobraban casi mas por el papel que lo que pesaban las dos cortaitas de jamon york.

Aqui en la zona cero esta la cosa mu mala. Eso si de vex en cuando viene alguno con eso de ponme to lo mejor.


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

- Como la gallina pone huevos de oro, la destripo y así me quedo con todo el oro.

- Como me sale caro dar de comer al burro, le reduzco la ración y me lo ahorro:

- Y como ando escaso de dinero, compro las lonchas de poquitas en poquitas que así pago menos. 

En suma: Somos imbéciles.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a contar una anécdota que he visto esta misma semana. Al ir a la charcuteria delante mio me encontre a una mujer de 40 y muchos con su madre jubilada e intuyo que estaba comprando con su pensión. Pues bien os juro que me quede de piedra al verlas comprar y pedir al charcutero lonchas muy finas:
> 
> 2 lonchas de jamon york (6 eu kilo)
> 4 lonchas de choped (3,9 eu kilo)
> ...





.
ME temo que, quién te lo tendría que explicar, en su casa gasta de estos:











y el chopped no sabe ni lo que és.



:


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo mas increible fue la cara del charcutero que ni se inmuto, vio normal algo que no lo era. Ver esa estampa me hizo plantearme cuantas personas antes que esa señora han acudido a ese mismo charcutero pidiendo casi monodosis de su producto porque esa cara no era de verlo 1,2 o 3 veces.



De todas formas la crisis real viene retrasada entre 2 años y 4, por el paro y las ayuditas de los 400 euros. Cuando todo esto empezo fue octubre del 2008 o sea que a partir de octubre del 2012 es cuando se estan terminando paros y subsidios. 

En 2013 no tiene pinta de crear mucho empleo, es más bien de destruirse y mucho. 

Hay unos ajustes pendientes al sector de la banca, seguros, funcionarios, pensionistas, etc.

No se donde acabaremos, pero no pinta bien.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> aqui en el pueblo lejos de la costa hay una carniceria a la que suelo acudir por su calidad, y es muy normal la palabra cortaditas. Ponme 3 cortaditas de eso, 4 cortaditas de aquello, antiguamente era habitual lo de un cuarto, medio o ya si eras promotoh el kilo entero.
> 
> ...



En la zona cero, el espectro es variado:
Hay gente con mucha, mucha pasta, jeques arabes, rusos multimillonarios. 
Pasando por clase alta noruegos, alemanes, ingleses, findlandeses, etc. 
La clase media de valencianos que cada dia son menos clase media y mas baja.
Tambien hay clases muy bajas como inmigrantes y los que no tienen empleo.

El problema es que los 2 primeros no compran en los mismos establecimientos donde compran los 2 ultimos.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2012)

¿Expedición de bolseros zonaceros para ver el PSG-VCF?


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2012)

Como se notan las fiestas. Menudo andar cansino llevan los mercados.

Al final va a aparecer la chica de la curva para darnos el susto...


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Dic 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo llevo tiempo viendo a gente aparentemente normal paseando por la calle con el carro de la compra a cuestas y parandose en cada contenedor para ver que hay dentro.
> 
> La cosa está muy muy chunga, y falta bastante para hacer suelo.



Esa es la PUTA VERDAD. Cada vez más gente, no marginal, rebuscando con los carritos por los contenedores.
Esta es una de las imágenes de nuestra PUTA ZONA ZERO.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ME temo que, quién te lo tendría que explicar, en su casa gasta de estos:
> 
> 
> ...



Me has dejado de piedra y no puede decirte el porque


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os voy a contar una anécdota que he visto esta misma semana. Al ir a la charcuteria delante mio me encontre a una mujer de 40 y muchos con su madre jubilada e intuyo que estaba comprando con su pensión. Pues bien os juro que me quede de piedra al verlas comprar y pedir al charcutero lonchas muy finas:
> 
> 2 lonchas de jamon york (6 eu kilo)
> 4 lonchas de choped (3,9 eu kilo)
> ...



Es como cuando vas a repostar.

Yo siempre que voy lleno el dey durante lo que tardo yo pasan varios coches por los surtidores de los lados, y ves a la gente poniendo 5 o 10 euros :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> 
> aqui en el pueblo lejos de la costa hay una carniceria a la que suelo acudir por su calidad, y es muy normal la palabra cortaditas. Ponme 3 cortaditas de eso, 4 cortaditas de aquello, antiguamente era habitual lo de un cuarto, medio o ya si eras promotoh el kilo entero.
> 
> ...



Aqui paso lo mismo.Justo detras mio vino uno comprando como si no existiese el mañana. En la zona cero supongo que seran los mismos clientes de Bmw y esos que tanto frecuentan clubs de cocacolas a 500 eu


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui paso lo mismo.Justo detras mio vino uno comprando como si no existiese el mañana. En la zona cero supongo que seran los mismos clientes de Bmw y esos que tanto frecuentan clubs de cocacolas a 500 eu



Hay un video de la bbc sobre la crisis española vista por los British.

El titulo es THE GREAT SPANISH CRASH.

Bueno para el que se aburra, sale la zona cero. 

[YOUTUBE]THE GREAT SPANISH CRASH - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Expedición de bolseros zonaceros para ver el PSG-VCF?



A mi el futbol no me va. Kdd arrocera es otra cosa.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Es como cuando vas a repostar.
> 
> Yo siempre que voy lleno el dey durante lo que tardo yo pasan varios coches por los surtidores de los lados, y ves a la gente poniendo 5 o 10 euros :ouch:



Jojojo 5 eu, eso deben 3-3,5 litros, unos 30-40 km, vaya forma de jugarsela, alguno que fijo se queda tirado.Esto parece como aquel que vendio las ruedas del coche para poder echar gasolinica :ouch:


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Es como cuando vas a repostar.
> 
> Yo siempre que voy lleno el dey durante lo que tardo yo pasan varios coches por los surtidores de los lados, y ves a la gente poniendo 5 o 10 euros :ouch:



Pues en realidad, con el lleno gastas algo más que si pones medio depósito o así, ya que es peso en el coche y hay que moverlo. Aunque yo creo que el que resposta 5€ gasta más todavía entre arrancar y frenar XDD.

De todas formas, todo eso es el chocolate del loro, lo que marca la diferencia es el estilo de conducción.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay un video de la bbc sobre la crisis española vista por los British.
> 
> El titulo es THE GREAT SPANISH CRASH.
> 
> ...



Que reportaje mas bueno, muy buena aportación. Me quedo con estos dos momentos 1) yo añado agua a la leche entera para que me dure mas 2) Las visitas turísticas a la zonas 0, fórmula 1,Ciudad de las artes.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Dic 2012)

Hoy he estado en el mercado de navidad que ponen aquí. Hay puestos de verduras, embutidos, quesos... En los puestos, ponen unos platitos con trocitos de los productos que venden, para que LOS QUE TIENEN INTENCIÓN DE COMPRAR, prueben primero. Era de vergüenza ver a la gente comiendo en todos los puestos, sin intención de comprar nada, comiendo rodajas de salchichón, chorizo, y taquitos de queso de dos en dos.

Pero esto es otra cosa, esto no es hambre, es tener la cara muy dura. La mayoría eran jubilados con buen aspecto y tal.

Si que es cierto que se vende menos, la gente otros años iba cargada de bolsas y ahora se nota cierta contención, hay gente que viene de provincias bastante alejadas, y dicen que el año que viene no van a volver porque no les sale a cuenta, entre pagar el viaje y tal, para lo que venden. Aunque creo que también es un poco de psicosis, estamos todos como conteniendo el gasto, no se si por miedo, o por hartazgo, siguiendo el "va a consumir su puta madre"


----------



## paulistano (20 Dic 2012)

madre mía gamesa......

krim....a 1,88....que con eso del tiempo real y tal igual les ves a 1,83:XX::XX:

es bromaa


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

Gamesa:

Las MM50 y M150 ya están cruzadas al alza. Hoy se supera la MM200 con volumen.
Queda superar la resistencia de 2 aprox. y consolidarla. Después hay que ir a por los 4 - 4,5 en donde hay tema pendiente.

De momento, enhorabuena a la gladiadores de los molinillos.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> madre mía gamesa......
> 
> krim....a 1,88....que con eso del tiempo real y tal igual les ves a 1,83:XX::XX:
> 
> es bromaa



Krim, en bolsamania te puedes dar de alta y tienes tiempo real de las acciones del IBEX 35


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy he estado en el mercado de navidad que ponen aquí. Hay puestos de verduras, embutidos, quesos... En los puestos, ponen unos platitos con trocitos de los productos que venden, para que LOS QUE TIENEN INTENCIÓN DE COMPRAR, prueben primero. Era de vergüenza ver a la gente comiendo en todos los puestos, sin intención de comprar nada, comiendo rodajas de salchichón, chorizo, y taquitos de queso de dos en dos.
> 
> Pero esto es otra cosa, esto no es hambre, es tener la cara muy dura. La mayoría eran jubilados con buen aspecto y tal.
> 
> Si que es cierto que se vende menos, la gente otros años iba cargada de bolsas y ahora se nota cierta contención, hay gente que viene de provincias bastante alejadas, y dicen que el año que viene no van a volver porque no les sale a cuenta, entre pagar el viaje y tal, para lo que venden. Aunque creo que también es un poco de psicosis, estamos todos como conteniendo el gasto, no se si por miedo, o por hartazgo, siguiendo el "va a consumir su puta madre"



Yo veo a la gente rebuscar en los cubos de basura y no precisamente en malas zonas.A mi me da que esto no es un simple hartazgo. Yo nunca habia visto nada a este nivel tambien es verdad que tengo menos años que muchos foreros.Por ejemplo en serrano hay locales vacios, lo unico que aguanta es luis vuitom,ferrari y grandes marcas. La semana pasada por la calle preciados me quede asustado, mientras cerca de 200 personas hacian cola para comprar loteria donde manolita por la calle podias ver a 20/30 personas pidiendo y se les notaba que pasaban hambre.


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa:
> 
> Las MM50 y M150 ya están cruzadas al alza. Hoy se supera la MM200 con volumen.
> Queda superar la resistencia de 2 aprox. y consolidarla. Después hay que ir a por los 4 - 4,5 en donde hay tema pendiente.
> ...



Tengo que revisar las cuentas de los molinillos porque me da que algo se me ha escapado.Felicidades por la rentabilidad, un 80% es autentica bicoca


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo veo a la gente rebuscar en los cubos de basura y no precisamente en malas zonas.A mi me da que esto no es un simple hartazgo. Yo nunca habia visto nada a este nivel tambien es verdad que tengo menos años que muchos foreros.Por ejemplo en serrano hay locales vacios, lo unico que aguanta es luis vuitom,ferrari y grandes marcas.



La verdad es que por aquí, yo solo veo rebuscar en los contenedores a los gitanos rumanos. Son como una especie de mafia organizada porque todos llevan los mismos carritos, los mismos ganchos para coger las bolsas... 

Lamentablemente, todo llegará. Todavía no hemos tocado fondo. Lo que sí conozco, es muuuuucha gente de aquí que está con el agua al cuello. Eso sí. A punto. No sé que va a pasar cuando el agua suba unos centímetros mas. Entonces veremos a los avatares de bertok, todos juntos, vagando por las calles.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2012)

Telefonica 
S&P reafirma el BBB, con perspectiva negativa


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La verdad es que por aquí, yo solo veo rebuscar en los contenedores a los gitanos rumanos. Son como una especie de mafia organizada porque todos llevan los mismos carritos, los mismos ganchos para coger las bolsas...
> 
> Lamentablemente, todo llegará. Todavía no hemos tocado fondo. Lo que sí conozco, es muuuuucha gente de aquí que está con el agua al cuello. Eso sí. A punto. No sé que va a pasar cuando el agua suba unos centímetros mas. Entonces veremos a los avatares de bertok, todos juntos, vagando por las calles.



Pensaba que eras de Madrid. Para el que viva en la capital estoy hablando de calles del tipo :doctor esquerdo,fernan gonzalez,goya,odonell,alcala,preciados,ventas.. vamos no precisamente zonas conflictivas. Aqui tambien hay gitanos rumanos pero se ven bastantes españoles de hecho algunos hasta se pelean por los cubos del supermercado. Debe existir algun tipo de organizacion que se escapa a mi comprension.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2012)

Usa inflando su dato de pib de manera descarada. Es su proxima burbuja. Veremos como la lian.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoy he estado en el mercado de navidad que ponen aquí. Hay puestos de verduras, embutidos, quesos... En los puestos, ponen unos platitos con trocitos de los productos que venden, para que LOS QUE TIENEN INTENCIÓN DE COMPRAR, prueben primero. Era de vergüenza ver a la gente comiendo en todos los puestos, sin intención de comprar nada, comiendo rodajas de salchichón, chorizo, y taquitos de queso de dos en dos.
> 
> Pero esto es otra cosa, esto no es hambre, es tener la cara muy dura. La mayoría eran jubilados con buen aspecto y tal.
> 
> Si que es cierto que se vende menos, la gente otros años iba cargada de bolsas y ahora se nota cierta contención, hay gente que viene de provincias bastante alejadas, y dicen que el año que viene no van a volver porque no les sale a cuenta, entre pagar el viaje y tal, para lo que venden. Aunque creo que también es un poco de psicosis, estamos todos como conteniendo el gasto, no se si por miedo, o por hartazgo, siguiendo el "va a consumir su puta madre"



En este país lo del gratis es tremendo.

Hay gente a la que le da igual perder la dignidad por un mendrugo de pan.

Supongo que conoceis este video..

Fitur 2007, o gratis sempre vende - YouTube


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Dic 2012)

Lean esto, si quieren:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/376163-panadero-denunciado-vender-pan-a-20-centimos.html

Menudos hijoputas los castuzos: alguien con una buena idea que favorece a mucha gente, *¡A por él!*.
Aquí no nos aplicamos el cuento, hay que seguir robando y, si alguien demuestra que se puede ganar dinero robando menos: ¡a por él!


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa:
> 
> Las MM50 y M150 ya están cruzadas al alza. Hoy se supera la MM200 con volumen.
> Queda superar la resistencia de 2 aprox. y consolidarla. Después hay que ir a por los 4 - 4,5 en donde hay tema pendiente.
> ...



janus pues dar un punto de entrada para 900-1000 acciones


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En este país lo del gratis es tremendo.
> 
> Hay gente a la que le da igual perder la dignidad por un mendrugo de pan.
> 
> ...



Y por la ropa ya ni hablemos. Entrar en zara en rebajas es peor que entrar en bolsa.Es el madmax en estado puro


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2012)

Joder los putos americanos se han pasado con el maquilaje. No me jodas esos datos no se los cree ni el que los ha publicado. Tomandolos en mano, ¿quien dice que es un pais en crisis y "recesion"? 

O les estan tomando el pelo a los ciudadanos o se han pasado mil para cerrar el año en plan Wonderland.

Tiene pinta de petar parriba la tarde, y bien ademas.


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

Miren bien el volumen que está teniendo en estos días Prisa. Hay tema noticiable en ciernes probablemente.


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus pues dar un punto de entrada para 900-1000 acciones



Esperaría a que supere los 2 y el posterior ajuste. Ahí se verá. Ahora mismo no se puede ver el punto de entrada para quienes no están dentro.


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

Apple está en el momento en el que se la está jugando. Necesita no bajar de 515 y recuperar un tironcito que supere los 540. Si lo hace, tendrá un buen movimiento hacia arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2012)

Mañana puede haber meneito

_ Abismo fiscal 
El famoso plan de los republicanos se votará entre las siete y las ocho hora americana, así que estará fuera de mercado_


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple está en el momento en el que se la está jugando. Necesita no bajar de 515 y recuperar un tironcito que supere los 540. Si lo hace, tendrá un buen movimiento hacia arriba.



Janus mira la velocidad de gastar de esta gente. El director de marketing de apple debe ser el hombre mas feliz del mundo


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=AAPL


----------



## aitor33 (20 Dic 2012)

las amd barriendo stops


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2012)

El SP bailando la trenca

Adelante, atrás, un, dos, tres

Se decidiran cuando cierre europa?..


----------



## Krim (20 Dic 2012)

Mientras las AMD no cierren bajo 2.40, yo me lo tomaría como una corrección. Eso sí, como nos quedemos por debajo, habrá que tomar muchos laxantes.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana puede haber meneito
> 
> _ Abismo fiscal
> El famoso plan de los republicanos se votará entre las siete y las ocho hora americana, así que estará fuera de mercado_



Segundo aviso.

El after va a ser una fiesta


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esperaría a que supere los 2 y el posterior ajuste. Ahí se verá. Ahora mismo no se puede ver el punto de entrada para quienes no están dentro.



Janus, first solar crees que todavia tiene recorrido? la subida es espectacular


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

fuera de las manzanas..... pa pvtas pipas (1.2%)

Janus you go alone.....


----------



## r__ (20 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Bme dá dividendos a final de mes no???






ghkghk dijo:


> En teoría sí. Pero no consigo encontrar fecha exacta. La prohibición de cortos le debe estar haciendo daño. Su (nuestro) beneficio ha caido seguro más de un 10%. Lo darán, lo que no sé es el importe.
> 
> Espero que sean precavidos. Prefiero una vaca sana y pastando que raquítica y sobre-ordeñada.






r__ dijo:


> BME entra a la estrategia con una rentabilidad del 3,6% en su pago - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Ecotrader : Calendario - elEconomista.es
> ...




Confirmado...

BME repartirá un segundo dividendo por un importe de 0,60 euros brutos por acción - Cotizalia.com


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad, no he entendido de qué valor me estás hablando ::
> 
> Lo único que se me ocurre es que te refieras a BME y de los 18,50. Vayamos a ver cómo ha quedado el panorama:
> 
> ...



Si, perdona...ando espeso. es BME


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> las amd barriendo stops



El mío barrido, al final 10 céntimos de reward por título. La verdad es que tenía en mente que iba a ser mucho más pero al fin y al cabo es reward y bienvenido sea.


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Janus, first solar crees que todavia tiene recorrido? la subida es espectacular



Hay que esperar una corrección hasta 26-28. En otro caso es una locura por el riesgo de asumir un stop enorme.


----------



## Janus (20 Dic 2012)

Muy importante la pauta de volumen en Prisa en los últimos días. Apuesto por peponazo posible en muy corto plazo salvo que el volumen se calme. Alguien está cogiendo mucho papel porque se ha vendido mucho pero no lo han dejado caer de forma estrepitosa.

Volamos a sus lomos.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2012)

r__ dijo:


> Confirmado...
> 
> BME repartirá un segundo dividendo por un importe de 0,60 euros brutos por acción - Cotizalia.com



Cuanto mas cambian las cosas, mas sigue todo igual... Al final, hasta el Ibex va a acabar el año como lo empezó...

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (20 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> fuera de las manzanas..... pa pvtas pipas (1.2%)
> 
> Janus you go alone.....




Quien de la manzana muerde de pecado se cubre. Apple me recuerda a los Hammer, mientras tengas para llenar el deposito seras el rey de la carretera, ahora amigo pobre de ti como te empiece a flojeaar la cartera...estos no son como los coches que ve silenciosa al repostar ,con 5 eu no tienes ni para encender el motor.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Dic 2012)

Duda: Quiero hacer una venta de un valor chicharrero del contínuo, mueve poco volumen.
Ya me pasó con anterioridad que una venta análoga se realizó en 7!! partes cobrándome mi broker 7 comisiones por la venta.
Para que esto no ocurra...se debe hacer la venta por lo mejor o al mercado???
Entiendo que condicionada no.


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Miren bien el volumen que está teniendo en estos días Prisa. Hay tema noticiable en ciernes probablemente.



Prisa ya se ofrecieron varias veces comprarle su joya de la corona, la cadena ser. Lo que nunca han querido. Parece que esta vez necesitan hacer caja.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Duda: Quiero hacer una venta de un valor chicharrero del contínuo, mueve poco volumen.
> Ya me pasó con anterioridad que una venta análoga se realizó en 7!! partes cobrándome mi broker 7 comisiones por la venta.
> Para que esto no ocurra...se debe hacer la venta por lo mejor o al mercado???
> Entiendo que condicionada no.



Creo que que a mercado, pero espere que alguien mas lo confirme que yo soy de poco fiar. Se trato este asunto en octubre, puede buscar allí


----------



## ghkghk (20 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Duda: Quiero hacer una venta de un valor chicharrero del contínuo, mueve poco volumen.
> Ya me pasó con anterioridad que una venta análoga se realizó en 7!! partes cobrándome mi broker 7 comisiones por la venta.
> Para que esto no ocurra...se debe hacer la venta por lo mejor o al mercado???
> Entiendo que condicionada no.



En tu broker no puedes indicar que se venda solo si en su totalidad? O no habria forma de que asi se vendiera jamas por el volumen?

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Creo que que a mercado, pero espere que alguien mas lo confirme que yo soy de poco fiar. Se trato este asunto en octubre, puede buscar allí



Los húngaros de la CNMV le van a hacer una visitita por hundir la cotización...


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2012)

Que pasa chipirones!!! lo dicho los usanos la van a petar. Ya vereis que risas "aluego"...

PD: nuevo hostiazo del oro.


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que reportaje mas bueno, muy buena aportación. Me quedo con estos dos momentos 1) yo añado agua a la leche entera para que me dure mas 2) Las visitas turísticas a la zonas 0, fórmula 1,Ciudad de las artes.



Lo mas impactante ha sido que los abuelos que habian en San Miguel decian que un joven se habia ahorcado por las deudas. Es escalofriante.


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En tu broker no puedes indicar que se venda solo si en su totalidad? O no habria forma de que asi se vendiera jamas por el volumen?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Hé de mirar..pero creo que lo dudo.

Me dice que o todo a un mismo precio independiente de las operaciones que venta que hagan falta ( cruje a comisiones por tanto) o a distintos precios hasta que se complete la venta con sus correspondientes comisiones...


----------



## juanfer (20 Dic 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Hé de mirar..pero creo que lo dudo.
> 
> Me dice que o todo a un mismo precio independiente de las operaciones que venta que hagan falta ( cruje a comisiones por tanto) o a distintos precios hasta que se complete la venta con sus correspondientes comisiones...



Un consejo solo entre en valores que tienen mucho volumen, para evitar cosas como estas.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los húngaros de la CNMV le van a hacer una visitita por hundir la cotización...



Tiene usted toda la razón.

Yo en bkt lo pongo limitado a .... Y si lo venden por paquetes solo me cobrán una comisión


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2012)

Comienza la escabechina... turbo mode y hasta donde llegue. 1440 superados y 1450 para mañana con acuerdo republicano incluido (esta es mi baza).


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Comienza la escabechina... turbo mode y hasta donde llegue. 1440 superados y 1450 para mañana con acuerdo republicano incluido (esta es mi baza).



Diosmercado diosleoiga


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Diosmercado diosleoiga



Andamos pillad@s o que??? :XX::XX::XX:

Yo estoy esperando la vuelta como un perro.


----------



## egarenc (20 Dic 2012)

veis mucho recorrido a DIA, o creeis que en 5 tiene una fuerte resistencia? las llevo desde 4,65 y ya me empiezan a quemar en las manos! Novatillo que es uno. Gracias!


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2012)

Vaya meneos que meten. Venga, cierre en maximos, que me conozco a estos cerdos americanos.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Dic 2012)

Ahi estan, los malditos hijos de puta cierran en maximos. Ahora solo falta el acuerdo y cerramos vencimientos en maximos de 4 años (casi nada).

Y habia guano para hoy... JA!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Andamos pillad@s o que??? :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Yo estoy esperando la vuelta como un perro.



Que va, la señorita está ganando platita


----------



## tarrito (20 Dic 2012)

y a mí que este lenguaje de "disomercado" anti-usano, me resulta familiar 
ienso:

qué me dice "Don" ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> y a mí que este lenguaje de "disomercado" anti-usano, me resulta familiar
> ienso:
> 
> qué me dice "Don" ?



Que no es el único..... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (20 Dic 2012)

Yo sólo digo una cosa: VIX.


----------



## villares (20 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo sólo digo una cosa: VIX.



No nos sea tan escueto, que estamos cerca de Navidad y muchos somos principiantes !! :no: 

Una explicacion del VIX para quien le interese:

SemanaEconómica :: Blogs:: :: El Nuevo Sol

Saludos


----------



## Cosme Oriol (20 Dic 2012)

Si alguno tiene algun soft que lo permita, porfavor superpongan y ajusten la grafica temporal de apple/ ibex/ nikkei. Los modulos coinciden y se calcan espantosamente. Si el patron burbuja es infalible y empirico, a mi sale que le queda aun lo mejor del guano.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2012)

Pasaba por aquí con Mery y Cris a desearos unas felices fiestas. A ver si os lleváis de paseo a Suiza a Mas, que ya cansa verlo por aquí.







PD: El mundo se acaba hoy, lo acaban de confirmar en el SP.... -10 puntos en velas de 15m ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2012)

LLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL lo han tirado hasta 1390!!!!! 50 puntos!!!! Flash Crash!!!

Quiero vender mis TELE5 ::

[YOUTUBE]KNF29oitdcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boquiman (21 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> LLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL lo han tirado hasta 1390!!!!! 50 puntos!!!! Flash Crash!!!
> 
> Quiero vender mis TELE5 ::




También lo he visto con mis propios ojos, y hacía tiempo no veía una caída tan rápida en tan pocos segundos... 

Los mercados son la hostia, meses para subir y minutos para bajar.... 

Cuando le den al botón gordo rojo más de uno se va a quedar colgado de la brocha...

Os dejo el enlace a un bonito cuento de navidad, que comienza así:

*"Capítulo primero: Nacimiento de una directriz.
La directriz nació el día 12 de diciembre de 2007, un día como hoy hace 5 años, cuando los inversores se preparaban felices para las Navidades. Su nacimiento pasó desapercibido entre las celebraciones por la riqueza y generosidad de Ibex, en máximos históricos. Pero las celebraciones se tornaron en consternación en los días siguientes. En un tremendo revés de la fortuna, Ibex perdió un 25% de su dinero en tan solo un mes."*

Un cuento técnico de Navidad | Ciclo Inversor


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Dic 2012)

ya se os advirtio gacelones ::

y la clave esta en el vix , en semanal se ve como se esta preparando para subir como un cohete , claca me alegra ver que por fin te enteres :Aplauso:

cambio de consciencia quizas ienso: efecto 21 dic : cambio de vibrador , es un misterio que duda cabe :bla:

bueno vix en semanal con el macd intentando cortar a la baja y pumba parriba , sp500 chocando con la parte alta del jran lateral :baba:


----------



## paulistano (21 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya se os advirtio gacelones ::
> 
> y la clave esta en el vix , en semanal se ve como se esta preparando para subir como un cohete , claca me alegra ver que por fin te enteres :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Voy en el taxi vuelta a casa más cocido que el marisco y quiero pensar que lo de que el jato ha vuelto son cosas mias y de mi escocés doce años....


----------



## peseteuro (21 Dic 2012)

empieza el fin del mundo...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> segundo aviso.
> 
> El after va a ser una fiesta



after de mi vida!!!!

OMG!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

Es vencimiento, ¿no?
Es el solsticio de invierno, ¿no?
Muchas gacelas entrando, ¿no?
Otras recuperando platita, ¿no?


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2012)

si hoy fuera el final de los finales ... ¿cómo les gustaría acabar?

con tò lo gordo largos o con tò lo gordo cortos?

yo lo tengo muy muy claro :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

Es una pasada, se mire donde se mire


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)




----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Dic 2012)

Buenas.

¿Vamos a morir cienes de veces otra vez?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> si hoy fuera el final de los finales ... ¿cómo les gustaría acabar?
> 
> con tò lo gordo largos o con tò lo gordo cortos?
> 
> yo lo tengo muy muy claro :Baile:




```
[SIZE="5"]Obscene post censored[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

No hay duda de que cuando hay flash catacracks como estos , algo no muy lejos vista va a pasar.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No hay duda de que cuando hay flash catacracks como estos , algo no muy lejos vista va a pasar.



Los mercados están cogidos con alfileres y secos de volumen.

Luego que no vengan las lamentaciones. De casa se sale llorao.


----------



## Muertovivente (21 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya se os advirtio gacelones ::
> 
> Y la clave esta en el vix , en semanal se ve como se esta preparando para subir como un cohete , claca me alegra ver que por fin te enteres :aplauso:
> 
> ...



impostor sal de ese cuerpo!!!


----------



## tarrito (21 Dic 2012)

Muertovivente dijo:


> impostor sal de ese cuerpo!!!



jopelines! cómo están las cabezas

que alguien cree el nick "MuertoViviente" en 3 ... 2 ... 1

es el fiin el jodidoooo finnn aahahhhhaaaahhhhh!!!!1 

::


----------



## Vivomuriente (21 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> jopelines! cómo están las cabezas
> 
> que alguien cree el nick "MuertoViviente" en 3 ... 2 ... 1
> 
> ...



Esto es el fin, to la familis aquí, humirda y conosimieno, Alea jacta est. Plimooooo ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Dic 2012)

¿Quien será este nuevo MV que dá thanks y todo?


----------



## peseteuro (21 Dic 2012)

Muertovivente ?!¡!¿

No sé cuantas veces he leido tu nick letra a letra para comprobar si era exactamente el mismo que antes, porque me ha extrañado que repartas Thanks 

Hasta que me he dado cuenta que te falta una "i" en el nick


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Muertovivente ?!¡!¿
> 
> No sé cuantas veces he leido tu nick letra a letra para comprobar si era exactamente el mismo que antes, porque me ha extrañado que repartas Thanks
> 
> Hasta que me he dado cuenta que te falta una "i" en el nick



Descubrí la farsa el primer día que posteó (M mayúscula, thanks, avatar cutre jatil), pero lo de la ausente "i".....ni me había dado cuenta..... :: ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

DAX 770x ienso:

[YOUTUBE]8vOkOv4z6oU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> DAX 770x ienso:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8vOkOv4z6oU[/YOUTUBE]



Desde hace 6-7 jornadas vengo observando una divergencia brutal en el DAX. La vela de esta noche nos indica claramente que no va a hacer prisioneros.

Tened cuidado porque a alguno le va a costar bastante dinero. No seáis vosotros. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

Lo de anoche no fue nada gracioso..... :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Dic 2012)

Vendo las Iberdrólicas a 4.10. Le saco un 8% y 300 euros. ya compraré más otro dia más baratas.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Desprendiéndose de activos a toda leche. Hay mucho que tapar.

Santander vende su histórica sede en Madrid a Villar Mir por 215 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desprendiéndose de activos a toda leche. Hay mucho que tapar.
> 
> Santander vende su histórica sede en Madrid a Villar Mir por 215 millones - elEconomista.es



Tiremos de _pictures _clásicas para describir la situación:


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Internet es infinito y más allá

[YOUTUBE]lfXsN3PBCx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (21 Dic 2012)

hoy creo que es un buen dia para pasar del churribex


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Dic 2012)

Buenos días,

Por fin es *boobs*iernes, el mejor día de la semana.








Por Dios, ha aparecido una horda de jatos..... como diría Bruce Willis: "Me están jodiendo una resaca cojonuda".


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

FCC cancela el dividendo por primera vez en su historia - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EXfFDzamwyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kalemania (21 Dic 2012)

Como esta el patio:
Ibex35, comprar


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Dic 2012)

El IBEX...como resiste...h.p.


----------



## Claca (21 Dic 2012)

Las cosas de palacio van despacio. De momento los gráficos en el mercado europeo no se han deteriorado lo más mínimo (otra cosa es el mercado USA, que como ya dije no me gusta nada ni para estas semanas -no veo nuevos máximos antes del giro-), pero eso sólo significa que los índices pueden seguir aguantando y escalando penosamente en zona de resistencia, no que suban mucho más, al menos es lo que yo veo.


----------



## paulistano (21 Dic 2012)

Se avecinan tiempos curiosos.

Ayer hablando connun amigo que lleva un año en alemania me comento:

"están los alemanes acojonados, saben que pueden caer ellos perfectamente, que fuesemos españoles en masa hace unos años lo vieron normal, lo que no les está gustando nada es que ahora los que llegan en masa son ingleses y franceses"


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Las cosas de palacio van despacio. De momento los gráficos en el mercado europeo no se han deteriorado lo más mínimo (otra cosa es el mercado USA, que como ya dije no me gusta nada ni para estas semanas -no veo nuevos máximos antes del giro-), pero eso sólo significa que los índices pueden seguir aguantando y escalando penosamente en zona de resistencia, no que suban mucho más, al menos es lo que yo veo.



En el DAX se avecinan grandes caidas en cuestión de varias jornadas (la semana que viene).


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el DAX se avecinan grandes caidas en cuestión de varias jornadas (la semana que viene).



¿Y en el IBEX y en Iberdrola más concretamente?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Dic 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Vendo las Iberdrólicas a 4.10. Le saco un 8% y 300 euros. ya compraré más otro dia más baratas.



Soy la polla..un crack, vamos. Como supero los 4.15 me voy a acordar yo del dia de hoy....::

Bueno, intentaré disfrutar de lo ganado y no sufrir por lo dejado de ganar.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

_Abismo fiscal 
El portavoz republicano anuncia conferencia de prensa a las 16h hora española_

Aprienten esfinteres


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Y en el IBEX y en Iberdrola más concretamente?



No lo sé seguro, pero no es nada bueno.

Poned SL y salid a mamaros ::.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _Abismo fiscal
> El portavoz republicano anuncia conferencia de prensa a las 16h hora española_
> 
> Aprienten esfinteres



Es inconcebible que no lleguen a un acuerdo antes de fin de año.

Acuerdo habrá, la duda es si se bajan los pantalones los republicanos o el socialista.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es inconcebible que no lleguen a un acuerdo antes de fin de año.
> 
> Acuerdo habrá, la duda es si se bajan los pantalones los republicanos o el socialista.



Apuesto por bajada de pantalones del socialista, sino seria el el que diese la rueda de prensa. Tanto republicano.


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo sé seguro, pero no es nada bueno.
> 
> Poned SL y salid a mamaros ::.



¡Gran consejo maestro!
Dentro de un rato me voy a celebrar la jubilación de dos compañeros.
Benditos ellos que ya no van a tener que fichar.
Siguiendo su consejo me haré alguna cervecita de más.
Gracias.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Apuesto por el socialista, sino seria el el que diese la rueda de prensa. Tanto republicano.



También apuesto por ::::::::


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Gran consejo maestro!
> Dentro de un rato me voy a celebrar la jubilación de dos compañeros.
> Benditos ellos que ya no van a tener que fichar.
> Siguiendo su consejo me haré alguna cervecita de más.
> Gracias.



y bendito el que puede fichar ::::::

Salud.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

Socialista en USA, es decir muuuuucho


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Socialista en USA, es decir muuuuucho



Poco para la que ha liado

[YOUTUBE]aYHmuMGgxb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desprendiéndose de activos a toda leche. Hay mucho que tapar.
> 
> Santander vende su histórica sede en Madrid a Villar Mir por 215 millones - elEconomista.es



Lo del Santander, esta venta es la señal que aqui los activos van a a depreciarse una barbaridad. 

Me parece hasta barato, posiblemente, en esa zona sea la mas cara del país o una de la mas cara del país. Con lo que nos podemos hacer una idea que ese sera el tope por metro cuadrado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

Las manzanas vienes asadas....


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo del Santander, esta venta es la señal que aqui los activos van a a depreciarse una barbaridad.
> 
> Me parece hasta barato, posiblemente, en esa zona sea la mas cara del país o una de la mas cara del país. Con lo que nos podemos hacer una idea que ese sera el tope por metro cuadrado.



Efectivamente, el precio por los suelos para ser el complejo que es y tener la ubicación física que tiene.

La depreciación bestial de los zulos es imparable.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las manzanas vienes asadas....



Están en el límite y todo pinta a que se van a pegar una hostia sideral.

Los fondos de pensiones usanos pagan ::


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Efectivamente, el precio por los suelos para ser el complejo que es y tener la ubicación física que tiene.
> 
> La depreciación bestial de los zulos es imparable.



Aun hay cadaveres financieros que deben 3000 euros por metro cuadrado de pisitos en cualquier mierda de sitio. Con lo que claro no pueden bajar el precio de sus pisos porque al menos quieren quitarse la deuda que tienen. 

Esto será dramático.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Dic 2012)

entrada en fcc a 10,05 que dios me guie


P.D si pierde los 10 (mas bien 9,97) no va a quedar ni mierda en las tripas, todos fuera del chicharron


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2012)

Apuesto por dow en verde esta tarde, avisados estais.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Apuesto por dow en verde esta tarde, avisados estais.



¿Vas largo con tres pares de cojones? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (21 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Vas largo con tres pares de cojones? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Hay que seguir la tendencia:::: semos dos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Hay que seguir la tendencia:::: semos dos



La tendencia sigue hasta que se acaba :cook:

suerte


----------



## villares (21 Dic 2012)

VIX

Miedo: el VIX de EEUU, en mximos de cuatro aos - Cotizalia.com

viendo el grafico me parece que no esta en maximos no? Algun experto que nos explique please

PS - Thanks Mr Claca!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

Manzanitas traigo...




asadas 



Aprieten ojetes!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La tendencia sigue *hasta que se acaba* :cook:
> 
> suerte



¿la cuenta del broker dices, no?


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Soy la polla..un crack, vamos. Como supero los 4.15 me voy a acordar yo del dia de hoy....::
> 
> Bueno, intentaré disfrutar de lo ganado y no sufrir por lo dejado de ganar.



Yo sigo dentro, me parece una inversion a muy lp.A excepcion de la deuda ha estado bien gestionada.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Especulators larguistas !!!, rezad para que se confirme el acuerdo sobre el Fiscal Cliff.

En caso contrario, se asustará hasta el miedo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Estas son cifras de 2011, este año la imagen ha cambiado un poco dando mas peso a Brasil y RU


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2012)

menos mal que me piré ayer de AAPL al ver el VIX con -25€ 

porque no compraría molinos :: :´(


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Especulators larguistas !!!, rezad para que se confirme el acuerdo sobre el Fiscal Cliff.
> 
> En caso contrario, se asustará hasta el miedo.



Que al final se confirmara, no sin antes saquear al personal.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Especulators larguistas !!!, rezad para que se confirme el acuerdo sobre el Fiscal Cliff.
> 
> En caso contrario, se asustará hasta el miedo.



No seas cabezon y entra, el mercado tiene el techo en los 8800-9000. hay si te puedes asuster, mientras, show me the money


----------



## aitor33 (21 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Apuesto por dow en verde esta tarde, avisados estais.



Y por el Ibex... hoy es el día propicio para peponear. Ni una sóla buena noticia, salvo si se puede catalogar como buena que no se ha terminado el mundo; En noticias subidas de luz, rebaja sueldo funcis, huekgas, sin techos, bancos de alimentos, atracos...Todo el mundo acojonado y pensando que la lógica dice para abajo, entonces sólo puede tocar subir y con fuerza...::


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Vas largo con tres pares de cojones? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Con cuatro pares. El unico valor que me da miedito es prisa, y eso que janus lo recomienda, pero no lo veo no lo veo.


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y por el Ibex... hoy es el día propicio para peponear. Ni una sóla buena noticia, salvo si se puede catalogar como buena que no se ha terminado el mundo; En noticias subidas de luz, rebaja sueldo funcis, huekgas, sin techos, bancos de alimentos, atracos...Todo el mundo acojonado y pensando que la lógica dice para abajo, entonces sólo puede tocar subir y con fuerza...::



Ha visto ud. los datos que lleva publicando USA estos dias??? todo fenomenal, pedidos subiendo, desempleo bajando... malas noticias?? para quien?? para ellos no y ellos mandan.

Veremos que pasa, pero si hay petardazo no es por las noticias tranquilo, eso no es mas que una mera justificacion a posteriori.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Para los gamesinos.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No seas cabezon y entra, el mercado tiene el techo en los 8800-9000. hay si te puedes asuster, mientras, show me the money


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Evolucion de la distribucion geografica de los activos de Gamesa en 2010/2011


----------



## aitor33 (21 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Con cuatro pares. El unico valor que me da miedito es prisa, y eso que janus lo recomienda, pero no lo veo no lo veo.



Yo voy dentro y pandoro me está haciendo ver lo mejor de él...:: no se que hacer asín que de momento me quedo quieto


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Tanto por activos como por inversion han dependido demasiado de España


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

Tienen que meter un reversal de mi vida de aupa

De marcha atrás a quinta, no hay más.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Desglose de la deuda de Gamesa en 2011


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2012)

Gamesa y dios es una cuestion de fe.

Estoy con Janus en que puede ser una referente de Iberdrola a la hora de invertir en otros lugares, no le va mal, no tiene demasiada deuda, y no para de sacar contratos, no es la mejor del mundo pero esta mejorando mucho y eso se refleja en cotizacion.

Volatilidad? toda, pero si supera los dos leuros ya veremos.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No seas cabezon y entra, el mercado tiene el techo en los 8800-9000. hay si te puedes asuster, mientras, show me the money



Todos los días entro y salgo con manzanas.

Para medio plazo no veo dinero en los noveles actuales.

A partir de Enero'13, a Bestinver.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Desglose de la deuda en 2010


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Deuda desglosada por divisas


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tienen que meter un reversal de mi vida de aupa
> 
> De marcha atrás a quinta, no hay más.



Hasta final de sesion hay tiempo. No me creo que cierren en rojo, pero ningun indice, vamos.

Veremos que se sacan de la chistera como excusa.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Hasta final de sesion hay tiempo. No me creo que cierren en rojo, pero ningun indice, vamos.
> 
> Veremos que se sacan de la chistera como excusa.



Saca palomitas para las 16:00h


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Maximum_Trolling dijo:


> Un aumento de casi 100 millones en activos... Esto es un arma de doble filo, al aumentar los activos aumenta también el coste fijo y por tanto el apalancamiento... Vamos a ver mucha volatilidad en Gamesa el año próximo.



Fijaros como ha aumentado la deuda a cp de 2010 a 2011 y como su cotizacion se desplomo


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Saca palomitas para las 16:00h



Lo están bajando, apuesto a que llegan a un acuerdo porque si no fuera así ya andaría el negro llorando por los medios que los republicanos quieren hundir el país.


La volatilidad será extrema tanto al alza como a la baja.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Que curioso lo que acabo de encontrar.El compromiso es exclusivamente para la energia eolia onshore


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

Comienza la masacre, el dow 50 puntos del tiron parriba.

Con el dato michigan a verde. Lo de hoy va a ser mitico, yo ya he dicho que los 1450 se han de tocar.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo están bajando, apuesto a que llegan a un acuerdo porque si no fuera así ya andaría el negro llorando por los medios que los republicanos quieren hundir el país.
> 
> 
> La volatilidad será extrema tanto al alza como a la baja.



Tiene pinta de que van a pasar el "rulo" por los stops

Por si alguien anda perdido...


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que van a pasar el "rulo" por los stops
> 
> Por si alguien anda perdido...



Pues ahora están picando al alza.

A ver si lo van a terminar hundiendo ::


----------



## paulistano (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que van a pasar el "rulo" por los stops
> 
> Por si alguien anda perdido...



Ahi se ve a pandoro como tira el muy cabron::


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo están bajando, apuesto a que llegan a un acuerdo porque si no fuera así ya andaría el negro llorando por los medios que los republicanos quieren hundir el país.
> 
> 
> La volatilidad será extrema tanto al alza como a la baja.



El negrata parecia tontico y resulta ser de la misma calaña que GWB. Esto esta mas atado que la miseria española. En eeuu siempre se acaba el mundo, que si el techo de deuda, fiscal cliff, pero siempre hacen maximos en sus indices.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Externalizacion de servicios


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

¿donde puedo ver on line la conferencia de las 4?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

Voy preparando los gifs...


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Coste de la energia eolica


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

: No encontrado a que tipo de interes se esta endeudando Gamesa.Hay demasiadas sociedades creadas con diferentes nombres, es una organizacion adhoc


----------



## sr.anus (21 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> entrada en fcc a 10,05 que dios me guie
> 
> 
> P.D si pierde los 10 (mas bien 9,97) no va a quedar ni mierda en las tripas, todos fuera del chicharron




Aguanto una punzada al soporte (9,99) si logramos salir a 10,18 nos hemos ganau el terron de azucar de hoy


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

Vaya dato de michigan flojo.

Habra que esperar a Dark Vader.

Al ibex solo de hace falta un toque para ponerse en orbita.


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

3....2.....1.....


----------



## sarkweber (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todos los días entro y salgo con manzanas.
> 
> Para medio plazo no veo dinero en los noveles actuales.
> 
> A partir de Enero'13, a Bestinver.



¿Te vas a ir con los chicos de acciona a que te muevan la pasta?


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> ¿Te vas a ir con los chicos de acciona a que te muevan la pasta?



Una parte sí. Tengo que buscar horizontes a más de 1 año porque el IRPF hace que no me interese a menos tiempo.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una parte sí. Tengo que buscar horizontes a más de 1 año porque el IRPF hace que no me interese a menos tiempo.



aquí

Live | Speaker.gov

vete traduciendo.......

el muy rata no ha dicho nada


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2012)

Me largo hoy del mercado, algo no pinta bien, que coño pasa en USA?


----------



## sarkweber (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una parte sí. Tengo que buscar horizontes a más de 1 año porque el IRPF hace que no me interese a menos tiempo.



Veremos en que queda todo esto. Los beneficios en Bolsa logrados en menos de un año tributarán en el IRPF hasta el 52%. 
De momento hay que entrar en el 2013 en liquidez.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me largo hoy del mercado, algo no pinta bien, que coño pasa en USA?



Están poniendo a punto el crematorio de gacelas


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> aquí
> 
> Live | Speaker.gov
> 
> ...



No sale nada, ¿habrá dicho que os den por culo voy a tirar los mercados? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Veremos en que queda todo esto. Los beneficios en Bolsa logrados en menos de un año tributarán en el IRPF hasta el 52%.
> De momento hay que entrar en el 2013 en liquidez.



Yo lo tengo claro. Big money para el medio plazo cuando me interesa entrar.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

De Pepe Luí

El encargado de las negociaciones por parte del partido republicano con Obama sobre el abismo fiscal, dice que lo que ha pasado con el famoso plann B no era el deseado.

Vuelve a poner otra vez la patata caliente sobre el tejado de Obama diciendo que es a él a quien le toca actuar.

Dice que los planes de Obama no van a solucionar el problema del gasto que tiene Estados Unidos pero avisa que siguen listos para seguir dialogando con Obama y que seguirán trabajando en planes para proteger a los americanos. Considera que Obama el Senado y la Cámara de Representantes deben seguir el trabajo y que no se van a ir de las reuniones con Obama.

Bueno, pues después de este varapalo que tuvimos ayer, que parece que siguen todos dispuestos a conseguir un acuerdo, por lo que va a ser positivo para el mercado y puede ayudarnos a eliminar parte de las pérdidas del día de hoy.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro. Big money para el medio plazo cuando me interesa entrar.



Avise 8::Aplauso:


----------



## sarkweber (21 Dic 2012)

Yo entrare en el 2013 con mis ibertrolas que las tengo para el largo plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De Pepe Luí
> 
> El encargado de las negociaciones por parte del partido republicano con Obama sobre el abismo fiscal, dice que lo que ha pasado con el famoso plann B no era el deseado.
> 
> ...




Es un poco gol de Señor, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Avise 8::Aplauso:



Es a 10 años vista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es un poco gol de Señor, ¿no?



Estarán hasta el último minuto :S


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es a 10 años vista :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Avise :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

Hostiazo produndo a las BlackBerry

Research In Motion Limited: TSE:RIM quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Dic 2012)

Que agonía, tengo los SL a punto de saltar por los aires...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que agonía, tengo los SL a punto de saltar por los aires...



Implora a San Daniel


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Yo entrare en el 2013 con mis ibertrolas que las tengo para el largo plazo.



En esta ultima entrada ya llevo un 6% mas el dividendo de enero que sera otro 3%-4%. Una pena haber entrado con poca carga igual que en los índices donde saco un 8%. Como envidio la paciencia de Ghkghk ha sabido aprovechar la volatilidad al maximo, yo vendi demasiado pronto. Bme y Mapfre a lo tonto se han disparado.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2012)

menuda vela escombro ESPAÑOLA


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda vela escombro ESPAÑOLA



Pues yo no la veo, veo que el ibex ha cerrado en verde y que usa se despeña de nuevo.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Dic 2012)

¿Saben a quien ha pillado la caida de las 2 am del SP?


SERVIDORA!!!! :cook::cook:


Buaaaaaa. :´(. :´(


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues yo no la veo, veo que el ibex ha cerrado en verde y que usa se despeña de nuevo.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> en la subasta le han metido 40 puntos entre maximo y mínimo


----------



## paulistano (21 Dic 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Veremos en que queda todo esto. Los beneficios en Bolsa logrados en menos de un año tributarán en el IRPF hasta el 52%.
> De momento hay que entrar en el 2013 en liquidez.




Esto es para todo el mundo?

nos van a joder el hilo::


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Dic 2012)

Como el dow tire con fuerza pa bajo el lunes a los larguistas que se esten dentro les va a dar algo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Estoy viendo las cuentas de ebro de 2010 y vaya diferencia con deoleo o pescanova. Lees la memoria y esta todo muy claro, al menos en la de 2010 no se ve ninguna operación rara. Además consiguieron el, negocio de arroz de SOS por 195 mill, vaya chollo y todo por la mala gestión de los hermanos salazar en SOS Cuetara.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Esto es para todo el mundo?
> 
> nos van a joder el hilo::



Si te retienen un 52% en tu nomina, si, o asi lo entendi yo. A mi por desgracia no me retienen tanto


----------



## Janus (21 Dic 2012)

Nuevamente muy interesante Prisa.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Nuevamente muy interesante Prisa.



Echa una ojeada a los post anteriores he publicado la diversificación y composición de la deuda de Gamesa en 2010 y 2011. Al menos en 2011 incrementaron la deuda a cp y viendo las ventas intuyo que fue para financiar la internacionalización de las empresa. No es un poco arriesgado financiar molinos a cp?Cuanto meses se tarda en fabrticar unas palas enviarlas y construir un parque eolico?


----------



## paulistano (21 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Si te retienen un 52% en tu nomina, si, o asi lo entendi yo. A mi por desgracia no me retienen tanto



Y el que no trabaje?ienso:


----------



## Janus (21 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Echa una ojeada a los post anteriores he publicado la diversificación y composición de la deuda de Gamesa en 2010 y 2011. Al menos en 2011 incrementaron la deuda a cp y viendo las ventas intuyo que fue para financiar la internacionalización de las empresa. No es un poco arriesgado financiar molinos a cp?Cuanto meses se tarda en fabrticar unas palas enviarlas y construir un parque eolico?



Cuando os déis cuenta y los cuenten cómo va el proceso de racionalización .... ya estamos montados sobre los 4.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y el que no trabaje?ienso:



Te retendrán el marginal de tu IRPF

Felices Navidades!!!!


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (21 Dic 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Veremos en que queda todo esto. Los beneficios en Bolsa logrados en menos de un año tributarán en el IRPF hasta el 52%.
> De momento hay que entrar en el 2013 en liquidez.



A ver, un poquito de ayuda por favor, que Dios sus lo pague.

Ayer mismo me decían unos amigos (empleados de entidad bancaria) que no se podían vender ahora las acciones de la entidad que habían comprado con las plusvies que tenían porque como hacía menos de un año que tal, tendrían que pagar un 50% de IRPF sobre las mismas.

Yo les puntualicé un par de cositas:
- Que eso fue un anuncio del gobierno pero que no se ha publicado en el BOE ningún decreto-ley ni reglamento ni nada de nada
- Que en todo caso sería para las plusvalías obtenidas en 2013, o sea que podían vender ahora y tributar al 21%
- Que ya tenían que tener un buen sueldo (va a ser que no) para que su marginal fuera el 50%

Entonces después de mi exhibición de conocimientos, me gustaría contrastar con ustedesvosotros que estoy en lo cierto y que no les he mentido por mis ansias de figurar.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Dic 2012)

Al final un enorme % de las operaciones son empresas, y otro tanto gente que su IRPF no supera el veintitantos por ciento... Esta medida es, una vez mas, una gilipollez. Ademas de un robo a quien si le afecta. Juegas a un juego donde si pierdes te jodes y si ganas te joden.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (21 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando os déis cuenta y los cuenten cómo va el proceso de racionalización .... ya estamos montados sobre los 4.




BAstante factible ese escenario si se superan los niveles actuales...ya se pegó un hostión contra estos niveles sobre el 21 de septiembre....de superarse y asentarse los 2 euros el gráfico estaría pintando muy bien.


----------



## Sealand (21 Dic 2012)

Pongamos que varios sujetos distintos vendieron acciones en 2012 con unos beneficios de 1000 €. ¿Qué diferencia habría respecto a las retenciones y la declaración de la rentaentre un empleado mil eurista, uno forero medio con unos ingresos de >90.000 eypos año, un autónomo y un estudiante pringao que trabaja en la campaña de navidades y verano?


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Al final un enorme % de las operaciones son empresas, y otro tanto gente que su IRPF no supera el veintitantos por ciento... Esta medida es, una vez mas, una gilipollez. Ademas de un robo a quien si le afecta. Juegas a un juego donde si pierdes te jodes y si ganas te joden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Por eso jugará su puta madre.

Big money a medio plazo. Al menos más tranquilo aunque pierda un sobresueldo


----------



## Janus (21 Dic 2012)

Lo importante que es tener un poquito de suerte en esto de la bolsa.

-Estaba largo en ProShares VIX Short Term y me sacó el stop. Ahora ya lo ven tirando hacia arriba como una bestia.
-Estaba corto en Alpha y me sacó el stop. Ahora ya lo ven tirando hacia abajo como una bestia.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando os déis cuenta y los cuenten cómo va el proceso de racionalización .... ya estamos montados sobre los 4.



Algo si se nota que reducido costes. Desde luego si sobrevive y mantiene su cuota de mercado el negocio estara barato


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Al final un enorme % de las operaciones son empresas, y otro tanto gente que su IRPF no supera el veintitantos por ciento... Esta medida es, una vez mas, una gilipollez. Ademas de un robo a quien si le afecta. Juegas a un juego donde si pierdes te jodes y si ganas te joden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Eso pensaba yo pero leyendo algún articulo resulta que si pierdes antes de un año te reducen el importe de los rendimientos del trabajo. Desde luego la ley es como intentar cazar moscas a cañonazos.


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Ibe ya a 4,22 


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=IBE:SM


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo pero leyendo algún articulo resulta que si pierdes antes de un año te reducen el importe de los rendimientos del trabajo. Desde luego la ley es como intentar cazar moscas a cañonazos.



Hasta un límite del 10%. La policía no es tonta 8:


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hasta un límite del 10%. La policía no es tonta 8:



Un 10% del sueldo bruto anual aun ganando poco es una pasta, yo si perdería esa cifra de forma neta habiendo terminado el ibex plano o en positivo me replantearia mi estrategia.


----------



## bertok (21 Dic 2012)

otra matanza en USA

Cuatro muertos y tres heridos en otra matanza en EEUU - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Maravedi (21 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Nuevamente muy interesante Prisa.




Según un insider venta de la SER y El país en zerocoma


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

Menudos ceretes destrozados que ha dejado AMD para quedarse igual......

Pensando en salir con las plusvis en 3, 2, 1....


----------



## gamba (21 Dic 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo les puntualicé un par de cositas:
> - Que eso fue un anuncio del gobierno pero que no se ha publicado en el BOE ningún decreto-ley ni reglamento ni nada de nada



Aún no se ha publicado porque va en los PGE 2013 que se aprueban la semana que viene. Se ha especulado con que solo afectara a acciones y no futuros ni otros derivados pero aún no está claro. Yo veo una posibilidad de optimización abriendo cuenta de valores a nombre de alguien sin ingresos o con bajos ingresos...


----------



## gamba (21 Dic 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Según un insider venta de la SER y El país en zerocoma



Leches, si venden eso, que les queda? Alfaguara y el Plus?


----------



## ponzi (21 Dic 2012)

Maravedi dijo:


> Según un insider venta de la SER y El país en zerocoma



Con eso no tienen ni para pipas. Su única salida es vender Santillana. 3000 mill de deuda pesan mucho

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## vermer (21 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menudos ceretes destrozados que ha dejado AMD para quedarse igual......
> 
> Pensando en salir con las plusvis en 3, 2, 1....



No seas negativo, que incluso sube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

Fuera AMD

2,08->2.42

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> No seas negativo, que incluso sube



No se, no me fío. Ya veremos si la enganchamos de nuevo.
Ahora a descansar.


----------



## Janus (21 Dic 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Leches, si venden eso, que les queda? Alfaguara y el Plus?



El negocio de Televisión y el negocio editorial. Ambos son muy rentables y grandes generadores de caja. El resto es una puta mierda en los tiempos que corren. Hace años tanto SER como País eran un chollo porque generaban mucho free cash flow y tenían márgenes por encima del 20%. Y además crecía el negocio. Pero eso se ha ido al traste con la caída brutal de la publicidad (más por la irrupción de internet que por la propia crisis).

Si pagasen bien por El País, habrá un subidón enorme. Y puede ser que se pague bien porque se quiero o no, es una herramienta para guiar al rebaño de los borregos españoles.


----------



## juanfer (21 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El negocio de Televisión y el negocio editorial. Ambos son muy rentables y grandes generadores de caja. El resto es una puta mierda en los tiempos que corren. Hace años tanto SER como País eran un chollo porque generaban mucho free cash flow y tenían márgenes por encima del 20%. Y además crecía el negocio. Pero eso se ha ido al traste con la caída brutal de la publicidad (más por la irrupción de internet que por la propia crisis).
> 
> Si pagasen bien por El País, habrá un subidón enorme. Y puede ser que se pague bien porque se quiero o no, es una herramienta para guiar al rebaño de los borregos españoles.



Los medios son para adoctrinar no son negocio y menos con Internet. Lo que la casta los necesita y te puede favorecer. 

Pensar en como actuo la SER en el 11M.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> La vela semanal que está haciendo es muy fea y la diaria de momento tampoco mucho más bonita ienso:



Los troleadas de estos días, no son buen vistas por mi esfínter. Me parece que hay pocos en el lado del buy, y ya sabenn en una de estas lo ponen sub 2.2$ y ya la gente que compró sobre los 2,0x empezaría a ponerse nerviosita....

Luego cuelgo un gráf.


----------



## vermer (21 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Los medios son para adoctrinar no son negocio y menos con Internet. Lo que la casta los necesita y te puede favorecer.
> 
> Pensar en como actuo la SER en el 11M.



Con país-SER tienes en tus manos la actitud de la mitad de la poblacion ...simplificando. Pensemos en los problemas actuales y sus desenlaces (secesiones, crisis, revueltas, etc) . Eso vale una pasta. Y como todo lo que pase por la casta política lo pagamos los ciudadanos, la visión que ofrece janus parece plausible. 

Pirata, enhorabuena. Yo estoy para aprender


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

Ahi esta el ibex petandola. Por encima de los 8300 (al menos eso marca igmarkets). Siguen con ganas de marcha.


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

Vaya velitas al cierre americano... no se cortan un pelo. Han levantado al sp por encima de 1430.


----------



## diosmercado (21 Dic 2012)

El lunes viene caliente, esto huele a acuerdo gringo durante el fin de semana y trampa brutal hoy.


----------



## villares (21 Dic 2012)

AMD volando>+6%
RIM hundiendose en el pozo >-23%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

vaya con AMD.... :: :XX:


----------



## vermer (21 Dic 2012)

villares dijo:


> AMD volando>+6%
> RIM hundiendose en el pozo >-23%



No entiendo la salvajada de hoy de AMD. En fin , hace falta valor y conocimiento.... y suerte, supongo


----------



## aitor33 (21 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vaya con AMD.... :: :XX:



Lo siento:8: asin me quede yo con sacyr el otro día tras vender y ver lo que subió tras la venta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Dic 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Lo siento:8: asin me quede yo con sacyr el otro día tras vender y ver lo que subió tras la venta



Jode, pero plusvis are plusvies.

El miedo del gacelón :cook:


----------



## villares (21 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> No entiendo la salvajada de hoy de AMD. En fin , hace falta valor y conocimiento.... y suerte, supongo



Se ha pegado una subida de 16% desde el minimo del dia.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Los medios son para adoctrinar no son negocio y menos con Internet. Lo que la casta los necesita y te puede favorecer.
> 
> Pensar en como actuo la SER en el 11M.



Yo también tengo entendido que las teles han sido la causa de la ruina de Prisa, la radio no da ni pa pipas, el periódico ha entrado en pérdidas este año, y que lo único que genera pasta allí son los libros de texto.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> No entiendo la salvajada de hoy de AMD. En fin , hace falta valor y conocimiento.... y suerte, supongo



Así son los mercados. Lo han tirado con intención de barrer cortos para meter dinero en precios "adecuados". Después tirón hacia arriba.

Señores, lo van a subir con muchísima fuerza, han realizado una jugada de libro al igual que lo están haciendo en las solares. Han vaciado el autobús de los primeros alcistas en los valores.

En Advanced solo queda una pequeñisima duda que es el volumen, no es explosivo aún. En las dos siguientes sesiones se saldrá de dudas.

Por cierto, sigan mirando Prisa. Avisados están.


----------



## paulistano (22 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Así son los mercados. Lo han tirado con intención de barrer cortos para meter dinero en precios "adecuados". Después tirón hacia arriba.
> 
> Señores, lo van a subir con muchísima fuerza, han realizado una jugada de libro al igual que lo están haciendo en las solares. Han vaciado el autobús de los primeros alcistas en los valores.
> 
> ...



Amigo Janus, como sigas asi voy a comprar aunque sean 3.000 eurillos de prisas a fondo perdido.....hoy he soñado que prisa abria con un 70% arriba....y yo sin comprar y acodadndome del....."si es que lo estaba diciendo janus...."


Ahora en serio, es un valor jodido....a niveles de 0,90 le saqué buenas plusvis en algun rebote....pero no te puedes fiar de el, barre los stops sin piedad, y ahora mismo está sufriendo un goteo a la baja importante....de 0,30 que parecia que estaba atractiva ha ido bajando a los 0,245...a mi no me gusta un pelo....cuando estos valores se mueven por estos precios....

Como anecdota les contare que hace unos años contaba en mi cartera con avanzit....se movia igual, en centimos.

No se como di con un foro de morosos en el que se hablaba que avanzit estaba devolviendo pagares a proveedores....no me gusto un pelo y vendi con grandes perdidas. A las pocas semanas pegó bajonazo en apertura, de no vender las pérdidas hubieran sido del 90%. 

A donde voy con esto?? Pues que estos valores son tan cabrones que un día se despiertan con un -40%....como se dice por aqui no hacen prisioneros.

Ojo al matojo.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (22 Dic 2012)

Lleva unos cuantos dias con la misma matraca... que nos puede contar ??? igual le meto un viaje de 50k si vuelven a 0.24



Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, sigan mirando Prisa. Avisados están.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Amigo Janus, como sigas asi voy a comprar aunque sean 3.000 eurillos de prisas a fondo perdido.....hoy he soñado que prisa abria con un 70% arriba....y yo sin comprar y acodadndome del....."si es que lo estaba diciendo janus...."
> 
> 
> Ahora en serio, es un valor jodido....a niveles de 0,90 le saqué buenas plusvis en algun rebote....pero no te puedes fiar de el, barre los stops sin piedad, y ahora mismo está sufriendo un goteo a la baja importante....de 0,30 que parecia que estaba atractiva ha ido bajando a los 0,245...a mi no me gusta un pelo....cuando estos valores se mueven por estos precios....
> ...



En el riesgo está el beneficio.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Lleva unos cuantos dias con la misma matraca... que nos puede contar ??? igual le meto un viaje de 50k si vuelven a 0.24



El volumen está hablando.


----------



## Krim (22 Dic 2012)

Y así es como AMD nos demuestra, again, por que es el chicharro favorito de los usanos XDD. Si alguien compro al principio y vendió al final del día, por favor que se pase unas cañas.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Y así es como AMD nos demuestra, again, por que es el chicharro favorito de los usanos XDD. Si alguien compro al principio y vendió al final del día, por favor que se pase unas cañas.



Chicharros?, es pura estrategia para sacar inversores de largo.

Mira el SP ayer noche también, mira Apple, ...... sobran ejemplos de elevada capitalización. Hasta en las divisas se puede ver.

Hay más liquidez y dinero que en el resto de la historia. Tanto .... que no hay nada que no pueda ser manipulado con facilidad.


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2012)

Acaban de echar un reportaje bastante majo " la españa del despilfarro".Es impresionante la de ciudades de la periferia de Madrid que estan "quebradas".Este video no es el que han echando pero bueno es un ejemplo de los ultimos reinos de taifas españoles


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pjLbGyrdNc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acaban de echar un reportaje bastante majo " la españa del despilfarro".Es impresionante la de ciudades de la periferia de Madrid que estan "quebradas".Este video no es el que han echando pero bueno es un ejemplo de los ultimos reinos de taifas españoles
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pjLbGyrdNc&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Todo lo que está cerca de donde hay riqueza ..... vive un periodo por encima de sus posibilidades y después cae. Es parte del juego, se les utiliza mientras se les necesita.

Exactamente es la misma definición de clase media o el ejemplo del sobrino pobre del pueblo que va a pasar unas vacaciones con sus primos ricos en la gran ciudad.


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Todo lo que está cerca de donde hay riqueza ..... vive un periodo por encima de sus posibilidades y después cae. Es parte del juego, se les utiliza mientras se les necesita.
> 
> Exactamente es la misma definición de clase media o el ejemplo del sobrino pobre del pueblo que va a pasar unas vacaciones con sus primos ricos en la gran ciudad.



Que todo tienda hacia la media y hacia su estado original hace plantearse muchas preguntas . Viendo reportajes de la españa del siglo XVII,XVIII,XIX y parte del XX sobre todo de Madrid y Toledo aun me quedo sorprendido por determinados detalles escabrosos de nuestra historia.Pocos paises del mundo tienen una historia tan bestia como la nuestra.Por poner un ejemplo a que clase de enfermo mental se le ocurrio un invento como el garrote vil?


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que todo tienda hacia la media y hacia su estado original hace plantearse muchas preguntas . Viendo reportajes de la españa del siglo XVII,XVIII,XIX y parte del XX sobre todo de Madrid y Toledo aun me quedo sorprendido por determinados detalles escabrosos de nuestra historia.Pocos paises del mundo tienen una historia tan bestia como la nuestra.Por poner un ejemplo a que clase de enfermo mental se le ocurrio un invento como el garrote vil?



La historia vicia las relaciones, hace que se conozcan las miserias de los demás y sobre todo establece jerarquía social sobre el poder y no sobre el mérito.

Como todo en la vida, lo viejo viejo es y cada vez mas inservible y nostálgico. Como decía Jobs, lo viejo debe dar paso a la nuevo. Pero en España lo viejo manda cada día más y está aniquilando a lo nuevo al menos en cuanto a capacidad de sustitución.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2012)

Janus, ¿porqué los siguientes 2 días son importantes? ¿hasta dónde ? 

3.2$ hay un hueco en diario


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La historia vicia las relaciones, hace que se conozcan las miserias de los demás y sobre todo establece jerarquía social sobre el poder y no sobre el mérito.
> 
> Como todo en la vida, lo viejo viejo es y cada vez mas inservible y nostálgico. Como decía Jobs, lo viejo debe dar paso a la nuevo. Pero en España lo viejo manda cada día más y está aniquilando a lo nuevo al menos en cuanto a capacidad de sustitución.



Yo en España veo demasiadas miserias, cada dia me sorprende mas la historia de Madrid. Tampoco todo lo nuevo es mejor que lo antiguo, tu ponme encima de la mesa una hogaza de pan gallego de leña que yo te regalo todo el pan moderno que quieras ., aunque supongo que te referirias mas a la casta y a las zancadillas tecnologicas propias de nuestro adn. Lo del garrote es algo que he visto en un reportaje y me ha impactado. Piensalo por un momento mientras en europa existia la guillotina aqui la pena capital era a base de garrotazos y a un espabilado se le ocurrio inventar una silla con un tornillo a la cual denomino garrote vil, que clase de enfermos mentales han vivido en españa?No hablo de hace tanto tiempo la ultima ejecucion con este metodo fue con Franco. Como esto empeore yo de aqui salgo por patas, Madrid es un olla a presion.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus, ¿porqué los siguientes 2 días son importantes? ¿hasta dónde ?
> 
> 3.2$ hay un hueco en diario



Porque es importante ver si el tirón del viernes viene acompañado de volumen que de consistencia al recorrido en las siguientes semanas. Si el volumen no acompaña, hay que estar con el culo contra la pared.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo en España veo demasiadas miserias, cada dia me sorprende mas la historia de Madrid. Tampoco todo lo nuevo es mejor que lo antiguo, tu ponme encima de la mesa una hogaza de pan gallego de leña que yo te regalo todo el pan moderno que quieras ., aunque supongo que te referirias mas a la casta y a las zancadillas tecnologicas propias de nuestro adn. Lo del garrote es algo que he visto en un reportaje y me ha impactado. Piensalo por un momento mientras en europa existia la guillotina aqui la pena capital era a base de garrotazos y a un espabilado se le ocurrio inventar una silla con un tornillo a la cual denomino garrote vil, que clase de enfermos mentales han vivido en españa?No hablo de hace tanto tiempo la ultima ejecucion con este metodo fue con Franco. Como esto empeore yo de aqui salgo por patas, Madrid es un olla a presion.



La guillotina no produce placer en el verdugo, pero matar a hostias a un tipo sí que produce placer en el verdugo si éste es un animal y un hdp. España siempre ha querido sacar algo de cualquier actividad y actuación. Dicho está.


----------



## diosmercado (22 Dic 2012)

Bertok ya tenemos al nigga lloriqueando con que estamos a 10 dias del fin del mundo y tal ::.

Justo lo que faltaba.


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

Las 'telecos' sufren una caída de ingresos histórica en el tercer trimestre - CincoDías.com


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Porque es importante ver si el tirón del viernes viene acompañado de volumen que de consistencia al recorrido en las siguientes semanas. Si el volumen no acompaña, hay que estar con el culo contra la pared.



ayer movieron 40 millones de acciones, 

¿cuánto volumen tienen que mover? 

igual no te he entendido, disculpa mi ignorancia


----------



## Janus (22 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ayer movieron 40 millones de acciones,
> 
> ¿cuánto volumen tienen que mover?
> 
> igual no te he entendido, disculpa mi ignorancia



Incremento notable de volumen respecto a los últimos meses. Es una cuestión de volumen relativo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2012)

Despues de mi experiencia en la charcuteria del barrio,he decido analizar de refilon el sector, ademas Campofrio actualmente ronda los 400 mill. Despues de ver que marca corresponde a quien he llegado a la conclusion que consumo mas productos del pozo que de campofrio no se si sera algo generalizado ya que solo tengo acceso a las cuentas de campofrio.En vuestra casa que marca comprais mas?


http://elpais.com/diario/2008/08/17/negocio/1218978203_850215.html


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2012)

Campofrio el año pasado dio perdidas fundamentalmente por el aumento del coste de las materias primas y el aumento del coste de la deuda (40 mill en intereses que se dicebien pronto).Si amortizasen parte de la deuda este problema se veria solucionado.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=CFG:SM


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2012)

Deuda a lp 580 mill (200 mill mas que en 2008), caja 130 mill y capitaliza por 440 mill

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (22 Dic 2012)

Fijaros la diferencia con pescanova.Pescanova al igual que campofrio se ha endeudado en exceso de hecho mas que la carnica sin embargo aunque el negocio en ambos casos se ha expandido y sus cifras de negocio van en aumento la estructura de costes basicos (mat primas,mano de obra...) en pescanova % es parecida sin embargo en campofrio no.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=PVA:SM


----------



## j.w.pepper (22 Dic 2012)

¿Cómo veis OHL para el año entrante?


----------



## sarkweber (22 Dic 2012)

“El Ibex puede superar los
10.500 puntos en 2013” ::::::::::::::

Bajo el nick ‘Maestro de Maestros’, el ganador del Primer Campeonato de Inversión EXPANSIÓN obtuvo una rentabilidad del 6,22% en la gran final del concurso, en una semana en la que el Ibex subió el 2,24%.

Jesús Vicente Aranda, administrativo en paro y trader por vocación, resume su estrategia en “saber cuándo comprar, cuándo vender y que el último céntimo lo gane otro”.

Aranda, de 38 años, se define como un apasionado de la bolsa. “Desde 2008 sigo muchos valores. Imprimo los cierres de la sesión y miro si rompen máximos o mínimos”. Al ganador, que ha obtenido un premio de 10.000 euros, le gusta operar muy a corto plazo. "En el mercado a cualquier hora hay oportunidades. Si no es en un valor es en otro". Lo importante es “trabajar siempre con stop-losses, para limitar las pérdidas”. Eso limita las equivocaciones, como la que tuvo en el primer día de torneo al apostar por Intesa Sanpaolo, lo que le supuso unas pérdidas del 3%. Consiguió remontar gracias a su inversión en Dia.

Entre sus apuestas para 2013, ve a Santander entre 8,90 y 9 euros y a Inditex a 125. El Ibex cree que podría alcanzar los 10.500-10.800 puntos, "no sin antes llevarse algún susto".

EXPANSIÓN refuerza con este campeonato su decidida apuesta por acercar los mercados al público. Es la única web que sigue minuto a minuto la bolsa, con una crónica continuada y enriquecida a lo largo de la sesión, y que incluye todo tipo de herramientas para los inversores, además de un Twitter exclusivo de bolsa: @ExpansionBolsa.

Fouad Bajjali, director general de IG, patrocinador del campeonato, señaló la importancia de la formación, de la que forma parte este torneo, ya que "no hay que ser un profesional para ganar".

Ambos concursantes coincidieron en que se puede vivir de la bolsa, aunque el segundo clasificado lo ve más como un hobby. De ahí que se mostraran muy interesados en los CFDs (Contratos por diferencias, por sus siglas en inglés), en los que IG es líder en España por cantidad de subyacentes. Soledad Pellón y Daniel Pingarrón, analistas de IG, explicaron que los inversores se fijan cada vez más en las divisas porque interpretan que es un mercado más limpio y menos volátil.

Expansión.com


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Dic 2012)

Nadie, ni por asomo ve que el famoso abismo fiscal estadounidense se puede volver una realidad? y si al final no pactan?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Dic 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> “El Ibex puede superar los
> 10.500 puntos en 2013” ::::::::::::::
> 
> 
> ...



Un montón de tios jugando con pasta de mentira..... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :ouch:

Definitivamente....Winter is coming.


"Aranda, de 38 años, se define como un apasionado de la bolsa. “Desde 2008 sigo muchos valores. *Imprimo los cierres de la sesión y miro si rompen máximos o mínimos*”. Al ganador, que ha obtenido un premio de 10.000 euros, le gusta operar muy a corto plazo." :8: :8:


----------



## tarrito (22 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un montón de tios jugando con pasta de mentira..... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :ouch:
> 
> Definitivamente....Winter is coming.
> 
> ...



y lo de "Daniel Pingarrón" no le chirría : 

es como si yo me llamo "Pandoro Mandínguez" ¿me explico? :XX:


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2012)

http://www.ivoox.com/economia-direc...-del-apocalipsis-audios-mp3_rf_1664675_1.html


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.ivoox.com/economia-direc...-del-apocalipsis-audios-mp3_rf_1664675_1.html



Os dejo un video bastante interesante de Juan Carlos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUuGh0Yr27c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sr.anus (23 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un montón de tios jugando con pasta de mentira..... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :ouch:
> 
> Definitivamente....Winter is coming.
> 
> ...




muhahahahhahaahahahahhhaaaaa casi me caigo de la silla, es tan bueno bueno bueno, que tiene que apuntarse a un chachi concurso a mover dinero del monopoli en vez de arriesgarse con el suyo propio. Y sacar mucho mas que esos 10k. Y ganando ese concurso ya te legitima para decir tontás y que te publiquen en el expansion


----------



## tarrito (23 Dic 2012)

lo "grave" del asunto, es que el caballero *IMPRIME* 
( Sniace patrocinando el artículo ) ienso:

oijaaa!! no le saldría más barato un disco duro y darle a "guardar como"


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2012)

Amigos, un burbujero como me considero .... les desea una felices fiestas y un nuevo 2013 que rebose de salud, energía, leuros y mucho sexo en cualquier de sus vertientes.

Pásenlo con sus familias y queridas/os que es algo que el dinero no lo da. Son fechas para ello, para sentirse humanos y para hacer más feliz el mundo.

Hagan algo bueno por alguien, se sentirán mucho mejor.

Sean prudentes que después viene la cuesta de enero y es dura tanto para los michelines como para los bolsillos.

En especial, quiero recordar también a ilustres foreros como Votín, MarketMaker y muchos otros que tan buenos ratos nos han hecho pasar.

Un abrazo para unos y muchos besos para otras.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Dic 2012)

Feliz Navidad y próspero Año Nuevo a todos y a todas 

salud dinero y amor


----------



## juanfer (23 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo "grave" del asunto, es que el caballero *IMPRIME*
> ( Sniace patrocinando el artículo ) ienso:
> 
> oijaaa!! no le saldría más barato un disco duro y darle a "guardar como"



Los cierres de todos los dias se pueden consultar en Internet cuando quieras. En fin el colega lo imprimira en la impresora del curro.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, un burbujero como me considero .... les desea una felices fiestas y un nuevo 2013 que rebose de salud, energía, leuros y mucho sexo en cualquier de sus vertientes.
> 
> Pásenlo con sus familias y queridas/os que es algo que el dinero no lo da. Son fechas para ello, *para sentirse humanos y para hacer más feliz el mundo.
> *
> ...



Gracias, pero ni me siento humano ni quiero hacer feliz a todo el mundo, ni mucho menos al jato y demas clones.

Feliz navidad. :: y prosperos leuros nuevos.


----------



## Janus (23 Dic 2012)

Super, superinteresante para leer con detenimiento.

Energy Investor


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2012)

Feliz navidad. Winter is coming, no lo olvideis


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, un burbujero como me considero .... les desea una felices fiestas y un nuevo 2013 que rebose de salud, energía, leuros y mucho sexo en cualquier de sus vertientes.
> 
> Pásenlo con sus familias y queridas/os que es algo que el dinero no lo da. Son fechas para ello, para sentirse humanos y para hacer más feliz el mundo.
> 
> ...



Gayer total:X


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Economía Directa 22-12-2012 Profetas del Apocalipsis en mp3 (22/12 a las 13:31:42) 01:28:56 1664675 - iVoox



Muy buen programa del trio skull::


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Muy buen programa del trio skull::



A mi me ha gustado. Tienes que verte el vídeo de 2010 de Juan Carlos, explica la expansión crediticia asi como el incremento del precio de la vivienda desde 1985.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Super, superinteresante para leer con detenimiento.
> 
> Energy Investor



Lo resumo en una frase.

Comprad gamesas.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me ha gustado. Tienes que verte el vídeo de 2010 de Juan Carlos, explica la expansión crediticia asi como el incremento del precio de la vivienda desde 1985.



Lo vivi enganchado online. INOLVIDABLE


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo resumo en una frase.
> 
> Comprad gamesas.



Los whitewalkers no lo permitiran::


----------



## ponzi (23 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo vivi enganchado online. INOLVIDABLE



Por lo que he visto tira bastante de excell, es una herramienta que me gusta mucho para analizar cuentas anuales. Tiene algún grafico bastante majete.


----------



## Navarrorum (23 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo resumo en una frase.
> 
> Comprad gamesas.



Entonces le parece un informe sesgado?


Hoy por hoy la EO se compara con el GLP con el que compite en precio (para la generación de energia electrica). Si hay viento las centrales de ciclo combinado bajan produccion e incluso se paran.

Si lo que cuenta esta pagina parece cierto. el precio del gas y derivados del petroleo bajarán de precio o se mantendran en el futuro por lo que en un principio no le va nada bien a la energia eólica.

A no se que Kioto o silimilares se lo impidan.


----------



## bertok (23 Dic 2012)

Guapa y lista

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nmTIjbTy3E&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Dic 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Entonces le parece un informe sesgado?
> 
> 
> Hoy por hoy la EO se compara con el GLP con el que compite en precio (para la generación de energia electrica). Si hay viento las centrales de ciclo combinado bajan produccion e incluso se paran.
> ...



No tengo los suficientes conocimientos tecnicos, pero soy madmaxista y, sinceramente, en los proximos años no veo el precio del petroleo hacia abajo ni loco, es mas, creo que incluso no siendolo hay que darse cuenta de que hacen falta energias paliativas para que el petroleo vaya donde debe, a los depositos de los nuevos coches de la India y China.

El futuro de la energia es la suma de muchas, y la EO es bastante interesante, incluso mas que la solar.

Esto es una apuesta de futuro, ya veremos.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Entonces le parece un informe sesgado?
> 
> 
> Hoy por hoy la EO se compara con el GLP con el que compite en precio (para la generación de energia electrica). Si hay viento las centrales de ciclo combinado bajan produccion e incluso se paran.
> ...




Fíjate en 2011 pagaron 80 mill solo de intereses y su beneficio operativo apenas ascendía a 130 mill.Gracias a que consiguieron algo bastante atipico como una ganancia por diferencias de cambio consiguieron 27 mill extra, si el euro vuelve a subir la diferencia de cambio sera negativa como en 2008,2009,2010. La clave de Gamesa es la deuda a cp (ojo porque deben muchísimo a cp) y la facturación, si salva los muebles en estos dos aspectos debería valer al menos 700 mill.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=GAM:SM


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Entonces le parece un informe sesgado?
> 
> 
> Hoy por hoy la EO se compara con el GLP con el que compite en precio (para la generación de energia electrica). Si hay viento las centrales de ciclo combinado bajan produccion e incluso se paran.
> ...



Fijaros como todos los grandes descubrimientos de petroleo son de baja calidad o en aguas profundas.El acceso al petróleo barato esta llegando a su fin y es una realidad, para mi es lo que significa el peak oil. Determinados depósitos de petroleo no son financieramente rentables si este no llega a 150$-200$ y si llega otros sectores tampoco son rentables energéticamente, es un problema importante.

http://www.sdpnoticias.com/nacional...bre-petroleo-en-aguas-profundas-de-tamaulipas


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No tengo los suficientes conocimientos tecnicos, pero soy madmaxista y, sinceramente, en los proximos años no veo el precio del petroleo hacia abajo ni loco, es mas, creo que incluso no siendolo hay que darse cuenta de que hacen falta energias paliativas para que el petroleo vaya donde debe, a los depositos de los nuevos coches de la India y China.
> 
> El futuro de la energia es la suma de muchas, y la EO es bastante interesante, incluso mas que la solar.
> 
> Esto es una apuesta de futuro, ya veremos.



http://www.consumer.es/web/es/medio_ambiente/energia_y_ciencia/2007/02/16/159970.php

La energía eolica es muy eficiente su único problema es que aun no conozco ningún proyecto de almacenamiento. Hay muchísima energía desperdiciada


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.consumer.es/web/es/medio_ambiente/energia_y_ciencia/2007/02/16/159970.php
> 
> La energía eolica es muy eficiente su único problema es que aun no conozco ningún proyecto de almacenamiento. Hay muchísima energía desperdiciada



.
Puede que el proyecto de almacenamiento sean los millones de baterías que irán en los coches eléctricos.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Puede que el proyecto de almacenamiento sean los millones de baterías que irán en los coches eléctricos.



Puede ser pero hasta que punto existe o pueden existir baterías a cp que sean eficientes y esten a buenos precios?Un coche eléctrico puro y que sea mas o menos aceptable esta mas cerca de los 20k-30k que de los 10k y todo por el coste de las baterías. Desconozco si existen proyectos viables de baterías eléctricas, igual alguien conoce algún proyecto actual sobre baterias que merezca la pena. En móviles el litio fue un descubrimiento impresionante y poca gente se lo esperaba.


----------



## atlanterra (24 Dic 2012)

El desarrollo de las baterías de Li avanza sin pausa.

La clave está en:

Mejorar la densidad energética (Wh/kg)
Mejorar los ciclos de carga y descarga máximos.
Disminuir costes de fabricación.
Mejorar la fiabilidad/seguridad de las mismas.

Resumiendo, que como no espabilen pronto los Fuell Cell se comen al Litio (Hyunday este año va a sacar vehículos de pila de combustible)


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> El desarrollo de las baterías de Li avanza sin pausa.
> 
> La clave está en:
> 
> ...



Como funciona eso de la pila de combustible??


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Puede ser pero hasta que punto existe o pueden existir baterías a cp que sean eficientes y esten a buenos precios?Un coche eléctrico puro y que sea mas o menos aceptable esta mas cerca de los 20k-30k que de los 10k y todo por el coste de las baterías. Desconozco si existen proyectos viables de baterías eléctricas, igual alguien conoce algún proyecto actual sobre baterias que merezca la pena. En móviles el litio fue un descubrimiento impresionante y poca gente se lo esperaba.



La idea era la de baterías de alquiler que se cambiaban en las "electrolineras", para esto se necesita una homogeneización.

¿Es el cambio de baterías el impulso definitivo para los eléctricos? En Amsterdan creen que sí

Tesla ha conseguido una gran autonomía y muy buenas prestaciones, por aquí anda el futuro.


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> El desarrollo de las baterías de Li avanza sin pausa.
> 
> La clave está en:
> 
> ...



Nissan Vs. Tesla

Las baterías de Tesla Motors, las más rentables - MotorFull

Más volumen= Menor coste
Más competencia= Mas innovación

Solo hace falta tiempo y cuando hayan descremado el mercado, entrar con el resto de potenciales compradores.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La idea era la de baterías de alquiler que se cambiaban en las "electrolineras", para esto se necesita una homogeneización.
> 
> ¿Es el cambio de baterías el impulso definitivo para los eléctricos? En Amsterdan creen que sí
> 
> Tesla ha conseguido una gran autonomía y muy buenas prestaciones, por aquí anda el futuro.



Puede ser una opcion ya que asi no hay que esperar para recargar, pero y que hacen con todas las baterías gastadas? Tesla parece que tiene buenos coches pero son caros. En utilitarios es comparar coches de 12000 con otros de 20000-25000 y en crisis eso es un problema.


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y que hacen con todas las baterías gastadas? Tesla parece que tiene buenos coches pero son caros. En utilitarios es comparar coches de 12000 con otros de 20000-25000 y en crisis eso es un problema.



Estas "electrolineras" recargan las baterías en sus instalaciones y las colocan al 100% de carga, sin apenas tiempo de espera.

Como he puesto en el post anterior, la generalización de la tecnología reducirá el coste. Ahora mismo, como nuevo producto en el mercado, están vendiendo el producto a "innovadores", pagan más por ser los primeros y son el banco de pruebas para lanzar futuros coches.

El precio bajará (costes de escala) y mejora de tecnología, hasta colocar un precio asequible para la mayoría de la población.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nissan Vs. Tesla
> 
> Las baterías de Tesla Motors, las más rentables - MotorFull
> 
> ...



Vaya acabados que tiene Tesla. Muy buenos los artículos


----------



## atlanterra (24 Dic 2012)

Elon Musk (Tesla) es un genio montando empresas. La verdad es que con Tesla las espectativas son muy altas.

El problema de tener un coche eléctrico con una batería de más de 20k dólares es que si se te jode acabas de tirar más de medio coche a la basura.

Las celdas de Li son delicadas (p. ej, no pueden descargarse por debajo de un umbral). El Tesla Roadster tenía un aviso sonoro cuando esto sucedía, para que el propietario lo pusiera a recargar inmediatamente. También son muy sensibles a temperaturas extremas y tal...

La Pila de Combustible (Fuel Cell) no es mas que una reacción de electrolisis inversa. En la reacción inversa a la electrolisis se combina el H2 con el O2 generando agua, calor y corriente eléctrica. El coste de fabricación de las membranas de Pilas PEM (las mas habituales) cada vez es menor, y pronto será una seria alternativa al Litio.


----------



## atlanterra (24 Dic 2012)

Si no recuerdo mal, las baterías del Tesla son Panasonic...


----------



## atlanterra (24 Dic 2012)

Si el mercado del Hidrógeno se desarrolla, empresas como Air Products & Chemicals (mayor fabricante mundial de Hidrógeno) van a tener mucho trabajo por delante


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

Hablar de coche y no hablar de BMW es una afrenta a Chinito.







De momento con el grande tienen más problemas y solo darán opción híbrida (i8). 
Lanzamiento en 2014, vienen atrasados, bastantes marcas (de las clásicas) tienen prevista su entrada el año que viene y otras nuevas que pronto sacarán el vehículo 100% eléctrico de altas prestaciones (competencia directa para los alemanes) 

Fisker (con fábrica en Finlandia por no irnos muy lejos)

Sin duda va a cambiar el mapa de marcas de automóviles en el próximo lustro.

BYD E6 | BYD Auto


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Elon Musk (Tesla) es un genio montando empresas. La verdad es que con Tesla las espectativas son muy altas.
> 
> El problema de tener un coche eléctrico con una batería de más de 20k dólares es que si se te jode acabas de tirar más de medio coche a la basura.
> 
> ...



Se esta dejando la piel y la cartera en este proyecto. Ahora mismo cuesta mas construir el coche que el precio al que lo vende. Debe ser casi un acto de fe porque cada trimestre que pasa vacía mas y mas la caja de la empresa y en este ultimo año además se esta endeudando mas de lo que debería, como siga así y no venda mill de coches al final quebrara la empresa.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Elon Musk (Tesla) es un genio montando empresas. La verdad es que con Tesla las espectativas son muy altas.
> 
> El problema de tener un coche eléctrico con una batería de más de 20k dólares es que si se te jode acabas de tirar más de medio coche a la basura.
> 
> ...



A este le gusta vivir a tope. No se yo si va a poder abarcar tanto. Financieramente Tesla da pena, sobrevive porque Musk no para de meter dinero de su bolsillo

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hablar de coche y no hablar de BMW es una afrenta a Chinito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía que han creado, solo tiene de bmw los colores. Bmw con la caja que tiene puede invertir en I+D a conciencia.


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2012)

Aviso para navegantes. No pueden salir todos al mismo tiempo

How 10,000 Contracts Crashed The Market: A Visual Deconstruction Of Last Night's E-Mini Flash Crash | ZeroHedge


----------



## aitor33 (24 Dic 2012)

Bueno Janus...esas Prisa siguen haciendo muy buen volumen al final va a hacerlas buenas yo voy en rojo como mi avatar 

Edito: a 0.26 venga un poquito más´...sólo un poquito más...:cook:


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2012)

Mfbh-p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTxY-oZuxB4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

Esta esto un poco muerto para ser el ibex el unico indice en verde no?


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Entonces le parece un informe sesgado?
> 
> 
> Hoy por hoy la EO se compara con el GLP con el que compite en precio (para la generación de energia electrica). Si hay viento las centrales de ciclo combinado bajan produccion e incluso se paran.
> ...



Parece que hay gas para aburrir pero eso es posible que los mercados ya lo hubieran descontado desde hace tiempo porque ya se sabe hace tiempo.

La realidad es que empresas como Chesapeake han dejado de cubrir el precio del gas por la parte de abajo con futuros. Eso es porque no quieren gastarse dinero para cubrirse ante precios que ven muy improbables. Los molinos tienen por delante mucho mucho mucho mucho futuro.


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Guapa y lista
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nmTIjbTy3E&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Me lo he tragado enterito y al final no se ha desnudado. Vaya mierda que has colgado.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que hay gas para aburrir pero eso es posible que los mercados ya lo hubieran descontado desde hace tiempo porque ya se sabe hace tiempo.
> 
> La realidad es que empresas como Chesapeake han dejado de cubrir el precio del gas por la parte de abajo con futuros. Eso es porque no quieren gastarse dinero para cubrirse ante precios que ven muy improbables. Los molinos tienen por delante mucho mucho mucho mucho futuro.



La EO mas eficiente es la maremotriz.Cada 6 horas cambia la direccion de las mareas ademas con la luna es muy facil predecir la intensidad.El problema que tiene es que es muy caro construir todo el cableado para transportar esa energia bruta a tierra,supongo que sera cuestion de tiempo.


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La EO mas eficiente es la maremotriz.Cada 6 horas cambia la direccion de las mareas ademas con la luna es muy facil predecir la intensidad.El problema que tiene es que es muy caro construir todo el cableado para transportar esa energia bruta a tierra,supongo que sera cuestion de tiempo.



Hay hueco para todo porque finalmente somos unos gastones.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay hueco para todo porque finalmente somos unos gastones.



La eolica cada dia es mas eficiente su unico problema es que mucha energia es desperdiciada porque no hay donde almacenarla.


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2012)

Amigos, hay batalla en Prisa. Espero que se la guerra total entre cochinos y bueyes. Alcistas y bajistas dejándose la piel y peleando con todo lo mejor. Solo quedará uno de pie.

Templad las armas y hacedlo YA!!!!

Las batallas de Lord of the Rings se van a quedar pequeñas. El honor y los leuros bien lo merecen. No quiero que nadie vuelva de regreso sin la victoria en el bolsillo, llámese dinerito o platita como decía el ínclito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

Feliz navidad y tal....

mis disculpas a los señores de IGm... 

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e8a37658-4439-4ca2-95d7-9364f4fdf3ba/12.24.2012-12.37.20.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e8a37658-4439-4ca2-95d7-9364f4fdf3ba/12.24.2012-12.37.20.png" width="664" height="408" border="0" /></a>


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Feliz navidad y tal....
> 
> mis disculpas a los señores de IGm...
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e8a37658-4439-4ca2-95d7-9364f4fdf3ba/12.24.2012-12.37.20.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e8a37658-4439-4ca2-95d7-9364f4fdf3ba/12.24.2012-12.37.20.png" width="664" height="408" border="0" /></a>




No se sulfure, ha sido generalizado.  Técnicamente son velas ORTOgonales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

Si el dia de navidad te pones a operar,
por pagano te van a pandorear!


(piuta chapuza de mercadoh)


----------



## putas.es (24 Dic 2012)

Yeah.

Esa vela alumbra la llegada de la navidá.


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

putas.es dijo:


> Yeah.
> 
> Esa vela alumbra la llegada de la navidá.



Bienvenido, ha llegado usted al hilo adecuado!!!

P.D. No tendrá tarjetas descuento para lo de su anuncio no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bienvenido, ha llegado usted al hilo adecuado!!!
> 
> P.D. No tendrá tarjetas descuento para lo de su anuncio no?



La sutileza de su SPAM merece un thank!!!!


----------



## putas.es (24 Dic 2012)

perdón, pero no pretender ser SPAM... es mi CORE business, pero ahora mismo quito mi firma, por las suspicacias 

Soy lector asíduo desde el origen del visillerismo prehistórico.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

putas.es dijo:


> perdón, pero no pretender ser SPAM... es mi CORE business, pero ahora mismo quito mi firma, por las suspicacias
> 
> Soy lector asíduo desde el origen del visillerismo prehistórico.



Pero no lo quite onvre! Si aqui eso nos da igual!!!!!

Ponga descuentos de esos de Groupon!!!


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

putas.es dijo:


> perdón, pero no pretender ser SPAM... es mi CORE business, pero ahora mismo quito mi firma, por las suspicacias
> 
> Soy lector asíduo desde el origen del visillerismo prehistórico.



Reportado!

Deje la firma, no sea inconsciente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

OFFTOPIC:

Todos los trabajos (en mi area de conocimiento) de chinos que han llegado a mis manos son una chapuza execrable, que pérdida de tiempo!!!... :no:


Ale ya me he desahogao ::


----------



## putas.es (24 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Reportado!
> 
> Deje la firma, no sea inconsciente.



Puesta de nuevo. Me acaba de dar ustec una buena idea par ampliar la clientela con Groupones y similares que se cotizan al alza, al contrario que las jamelgas ultimamente.


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> Todos los trabajos (en mi area de conocimiento) de chinos que han llegado a mis manos son una chapuza execrable, que pérdida de tiempo!!!... :no:
> 
> ...



:

Estabamos hablando del tema lumis...







El final feliz no fue tan feliz? Trabajaba Pandoro Sang allí? : :XX:


----------



## tarrito (24 Dic 2012)

para el señor de las damas de compañía, ¿le queda alguna de la remesa "Michelle Jenneke"?
gracias

cómo va eso de los descuentos??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> :
> 
> Estabamos hablando del tema lumis...
> 
> ...



Que chisposos estamos,¿no?


----------



## putas.es (24 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> para el señor de las damas de compañía, ¿le queda alguna de la remesa "Michelle Jenneke"?
> gracias
> 
> cómo va eso de los descuentos??



Pues hay señoritas que están de buen ver :: y tan deportistas como la susudicha. El tema de los descuentos por pronto pago es algo que habrá que tratar con el gran tatanka.


----------



## putas.es (24 Dic 2012)

¿Han adelantado hoy el día de los santos inocentes?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Dic 2012)

¿Pilinguis el día de Nochebuena?
Cada día pedis regalos más raros.

Por cierto, ¡Feliz Navidad a todos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

Feliz Navidad!!!

(ozú que cabreo viendo la nómina......ozú que cabreo  
Para la P. M que han hecho, que me hubieran dado mi platita mes a mes.

Me explico, dicen por ahí que si se cobra parte de la extra o no blabla. Y una po.lla En el extracto de nómina viene un concepto de -XYZ€ a _sumar _ al sueldo y tal. Pues bien si a estos -XYZ€ le sumo los -UVW€ que nos han ido robando mes a mes tenemos.... voilá! El salario bruto de un mes! Luego por ahí diciendo que si, que se cobra algo de la extra. Yo me cago en sus puta madres mil veces! Ahora que salga uno con la cara de cemento como el gañan o los de izquierda inmunda o cualquier pepero dicendo que si que se cuida el i+d que si plim y plam. A tomar por culo todos!)


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Dic 2012)

la verdad es que ha Prisa no acaban de tirarla a pesar de los paquetones de VolV


----------



## Janus (24 Dic 2012)

Sigue vivo el proceso de mucho volumen en cruce en operaciones. Será acumulación o distribución?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sigue vivo el proceso de mucho volumen en cruce en operaciones. *Será acumulación o distribución?*.



Pandoreación ::


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sigue vivo el proceso de mucho volumen en cruce en operaciones. Será acumulación o distribución?.



pues ............. le acaban de meter + 600000 VolC


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Dic 2012)

que le pasa al Ibex, está parado desde 14:37 h


----------



## FranR (24 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que le pasa al Ibex, está parado desde 14:37 h



Bolsa de Madrid - Agenda Semanal


----------



## Mulder (24 Dic 2012)

Señoras y señores, me aparezco por aquí para desearles a todos feliz navidad y un feliz año nuevo lleno de plusvis que puedan mantenerse alejadas lo más posible de las pérfidas garras del comunista azul de montoro.

Pasenlo bien.


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Feliz Navidad!!!
> 
> (ozú que cabreo viendo la nómina......ozú que cabreo
> Para la P. M que han hecho, que me hubieran dado mi platita mes a mes.
> ...



Que marca de polvorones estas comiendo? Tienen pinta de ser intensos. Yo tambien he recibido un buen rapiño en la nomina, prefiero tomarmelo con humor. Felices fiestas a todos, no tomeis muchos mazapanes que si no cuando venga pandoro no podreis correr


----------



## bertok (24 Dic 2012)

Tito rogers augura problemas en 2013 - 2014

[YOUTUBE]BiNTFDc6SlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lechu (24 Dic 2012)

<img style="**********:******;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://c.gigcount.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEzNTYzNjg4MjUzNTQmcHQ9MTM1NjM2OTcxNzQzMSZwPTI4MDMxJmQ9Jmc9MSZvPWQ4OTg3Mjc1Njc1YzRhYmZiMTU3/NTY4NjAxZDJjNDA1.gif" /><a style="border:0" href="http://www.textoconbrillo.net/" target="_blank" title="Texto con brillo"><marquee width="100%" behavior="scroll" direction="left" scrollamount="9"><img border='0' alt='b' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/b.gif'><img border='0' alt='u' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/u.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='n' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/n.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/s.gif'><img border='0' alt='empty' src=http://www.textoconbrillo.net/images/empty.gif width=20 height=1><img border='0' alt='f' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/f.gif'><img border='0' alt='i' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/i.gif'><img border='0' alt='e' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/e.gif'><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/s.gif'><img border='0' alt='t' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/t.gif'><img border='0' alt='a' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/a.gif'><img border='0' alt='s' src='http://www.textoconbrillo.net/texto/brillo15/s.gif'></marquee></a>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Dic 2012)

Merry *boobie *Christmas!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (24 Dic 2012)

Feliz navidad a todos amigos!! Sean muy felices con sus familias y sobretodo no presuman de ganar en bolsa delante de gente que compró viviendas en la burbuja, aunque lo llevemos en los genes!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Dic 2012)




----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Dic 2012)

Y también Merry Xmas para quienes no sois carnívoros ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Dic 2012)

Y para los jalapeños. Pensamos en ti y nos alivia y reconforta que no estés con nosotros ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y para los jalapeños. Pensamos en ti y nos alivia y reconforta que no estés con nosotros ::



Pobrecillo la cosa que a mi me caia bien, tenia su gracia el condenado ::


----------



## percebo (24 Dic 2012)

De bolsa no tengo nada que decir, pero he visto un par de gracias en otro hilo que me han hecho acordarme de la paciencia que habeis tenido aqui conmigo, así que un saludo a todos y que tengais unas buenas fiestas y que el año que viene vuelvan a abrir los cortos.. a lo mejor me animo y todo.. nooo es broma, os dejo toda la pasta a vosotros.. suerte.


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Dic 2012)

Feliz navidad Hveiers!


----------



## tarrito (24 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pobrecillo la cosa que a mi me caia bien, tenia su gracia el condenado ::



si vuelve el Jato, que vuelva también su amigo el HINPORTANTEH (el Húrgaro)
)

NOOOO!! ::


----------



## Cantor (24 Dic 2012)

pues me uno a las felicitaciones, sean muy felices!!! tengan una Navidad estupenda y rodéense de las personas que aman, así todas las malas situaciones, si las hay, se relativizan


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zrYShIOki70[/YOUTUBE]

Cortos Forever.... Felices fiestas::


----------



## FranR (25 Dic 2012)

Les he dejado algunos niveles y cifras en el blog habitual.


FELICES FIESTAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## vermer (25 Dic 2012)

Feliz navidad a todos. Este hilo ha sido para mi el mejor descubrimiento del año en todos aspectos, y creo que de los próximos. Os deseo lo mejor


----------



## Tonto Simon (25 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Les he dejado algunos niveles y cifras en el blog habitual.
> 
> 
> FELICES FIESTAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Felices Pascuas a todos:Aplauso:

¿Cual es ese blog? Si puede preguntarse


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Dic 2012)

Sargento, nos ha llegado su postal navideña. Gracias por el detalle :o


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sargento, nos ha llegado su postal navideña. Gracias por el detalle :o



En momentos tan entranables tam ien tenemos nuestro corazoncito ::


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2012)

Feliz navidad

YouTube


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Feliz navidad a todos. Este hilo ha sido para mi el mejor descubrimiento del año en todos aspectos, y creo que de los próximos. Os deseo lo mejor



JRANDE vermer ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Feliz navidad
> 
> YouTube



Más toooooorpe no pué ser..... :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]X0itKsz3mAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (25 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Más toooooorpe no pué ser..... :ouch:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]X0itKsz3mAg[/YOUTUBE]



Desde la tablet estoy menos atinado.

Escucha al pollo ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desde la tablet estoy menos atinado.
> 
> Escucha al pollo ::



Que tablet te has agenciado?


----------



## FranR (25 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Felices Pascuas a todos:Aplauso:
> 
> ¿Cual es ese blog? Si puede preguntarse



BOLSA IF


Aquí lo tienen, pero recuerden que es tan inconstante como mi personalidad....


----------



## diosmercado (26 Dic 2012)

Curioso comportamiento de los indices en asia hoy/anoche. Subidones por todos lados (Nikkei p.e.).

Anticipamos cierre de año peponico.

FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Dic 2012)

Buenos dias, 

Por lo que veo estan todos en un suave despertar.

Felices fiestas, pasenlo bien pero no permitan que el hilo se vaya a segunda página


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

Alimento para el intelecto 8: (hay sitio para algo más que pelis guarras :

[YOUTUBE]yLynuQebyUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xof Dub (26 Dic 2012)

Esto si es una felicitación navideña en condiciones

BME repartirá mañana un segundo dividendo por un importe de 0,60 euros brutos por acción el 27 de diciembre


_"El Consejo de Administración de Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) hará efectivo este jueves el reparto de un segundo dividendo a cuenta correspondiente al ejercicio 2012 por importe de 0,60 euros brutos para cada una de las acciones en circulación.

Según comunicó la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), el importe neto del dividendo será de 0,474 euros, al tener una retención a cuenta del 21%.

El importe del dividendo se hará efectivo a partir del próximo día 27 de diciembre de 2012, conforme a las disposiciones vigentes para las entidades depositarias a través de Iberclear."

_


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

El 'milagro económico' alemán ha acabado - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2012)

Año pandoril?

Las telecos europeas harán más sacrificios para invertir - elEconomista.es

El 50% de los inversores quiere bolsa en 2013 y sólo el 8% prefiere deuda - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Alimento para el intelecto 8: (hay sitio para algo más que pelis guarras :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yLynuQebyUM[/YOUTUBE]



Tal y como empieza, a Bernie le tiene que estar entrando ganas de fapeo.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tal y como empieza, a Bernie le tiene que estar entrando ganas de fapeo.



Son 40 minutos de ataque frontal a la figura de la FED. Muy bien argumentado.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Son 40 minutos de ataque frontal a la figura de la FED. Muy bien argumentado.



No me pongas estas cosas.

Me pongo a pensar en las charlas que se organizaban en mi facultad....y me dan ganas de pegarme un tiro al comparar.

España es muy penosa en todo.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Dic 2012)

Hoy seria un gran día para dar un sorpreson de los buenos, esos de que se te pone el culo prieto (al final esta gente no se van a poner de acuerdo... llevan un mes y nada con la telenovela esta)


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Dic 2012)

Vamos que nos vamos....


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2012)

Aguanten la velas, todavía no se ha quemado nada y está por ver si hay algo más que algún chispazo.

Obama ya vió hace unos días lo que sucede si no llegan a un acuerdo. Al final entre unos y otros ceden la cuchara.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Dic 2012)

vayan cogiendo sitio


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos....



Masa monetaria de 53 trillones de dólares usanos

Sólo 3 trillones de dólares usanos creados por la FED. Los 50 trillones de dólares usanos restantes creados de la nada mediante la reversa fraccionaria de la puta banca.

Todo ello debido a crédito durante las próximas décadas ...

El catacrock se va a oir en Marte. Poneos a salvo 8:


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Dic 2012)

.
.
.


----------



## Mulder (26 Dic 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Como se nota que la gente está de vacaciones en este hilo, con el ostiazo que acaban de darse las bolsas y solo un forero lo comenta 

pd: perdón, estaba viendo el gráfico equivocado


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Dic 2012)

Todavía queda mucha tarde-noche...


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

El Gobierno cifra el 'agujero' de BFA-Bankia en 10.444 millones de euros | elmundo.es


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

Los banquitos ni con un palo hoyga

Economía Directa 26-12-2012 2013 en el horizonte en mp3 (26/12 a las 16:04:57) 58:16 1670458 - iVoox


----------



## juanfer (26 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Masa monetaria de 53 trillones de dólares usanos
> 
> Sólo 3 trillones de dólares usanos creados por la FED. Los 50 trillones de dólares usanos restantes creados de la nada mediante la reversa fraccionaria de la puta banca.
> 
> ...



53.000.000.000.000.000.000 dolares /
6.000.000.000 habitantes en la tierra.

o sea que salimos a 10.000 millones de $ por cabeza. 

¿es correcto?


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> 53.000.000.000.000.000.000 dolares /
> 6.000.000.000 habitantes en la tierra.
> 
> o sea que salimos a 10.000 millones de $ por cabeza.
> ...



No way out.

Winter is coming.

Espero que entendáis la magnitud del pufo y las salidas que se deben buscar.


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2012)

Bertok en amazon tienes teclados para la tablet baratos por si te resulta incomodo el tactil


----------



## Claca (26 Dic 2012)

Felices fiestas a todos, 

Hoy no deja de ser miércoles, así que entre turrón y turrón echemos una voto a ver qué tal queda la encuesta esta semana:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## juanfer (26 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No way out.
> 
> Winter is coming.
> 
> Espero que entendáis la magnitud del pufo y las salidas que se deben buscar.



LOL.

WINTER has arrived.

Y la pregunta del millon, y mis 10.000M$ donde estan.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> LOL.
> 
> WINTER has arrived.
> 
> Y la pregunta del millon, y mis 10.000M$ donde estan.



El dinero es deuda, habrá que tener bienes tras la devaluación masiva de activos que estamos viendo.

La situación es gravísima, terminal.


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (26 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> 53.000.000.000.000.000.000 dolares /
> 6.000.000.000 habitantes en la tierra.
> 
> o sea que salimos a 10.000 millones de $ por cabeza.
> ...




Los trillones de Estados Unidos son nuestros billones, así que creo que sería:

53.000.0000.000.000 dólares / 6.000.000.000 personas = aprox 10.000 dólares por cabeza (no 10.000 millones)


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> LOL.
> 
> WINTER has arrived.
> 
> Y la pregunta del millon, y mis 10.000M$ donde estan.



El forero Eugeni Berzin ya te ha corregido el número.

Tus 10000 pavos no son tuyos (son de otro, que al ser deuda vas a tener que trabajar para pagar su pufo).


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Dic 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> .
> .
> .



*Circulen*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El forero Eugeni Berzin ya te ha corregido el número.
> 
> Tus 10000 pavos no son tuyos (son de otro, que al ser deuda vas a tener que trabajar para pagar su pufo).



¿Y usted no los pagaba gustosamente con la condición de quitarse a toda la castuza de enmedio?

Yo si. Lo malo es que me los van a intentar robar y seguirán estos mhdlgp.


----------



## ponzi (26 Dic 2012)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Los trillones de Estados Unidos son nuestros billones, así que creo que sería:
> 
> 53.000.0000.000.000 dólares / 6.000.000.000 personas = aprox 10.000 dólares por cabeza (no 10.000 millones)



JUsto lo estaba publicando, es tal como dices. La nomenclatura anglosajona es diferente a la espanola


Billion 1000 mill
trillion es como un billon de los nuestros


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billón


----------



## juanfer (26 Dic 2012)

Eugeni Berzin dijo:


> Los trillones de Estados Unidos son nuestros billones, así que creo que sería:
> 
> 53.000.0000.000.000 dólares / 6.000.000.000 personas = aprox 10.000 dólares por cabeza (no 10.000 millones)



Entonces no es para tanto.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Dic 2012)

Yo aviso, cuidado mañana que puede venir un pepinazo de los de epoca. En usa ya estan en verde y el ibex peponeando. Cuidadin que el cierre de año lo tienen que dejar elegante.

Le han metido al dow 30 puntos en cero coma. Voy a echar un vistazo al SP.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Y usted no los pagaba gustosamente con la condición de quitarse a toda la castuza de enmedio?
> 
> Yo si. Lo malo es que me los van a intentar robar y seguirán estos mhdlgp.



A la castuza, el pueblo le guardado su regalo.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

Tenéis subtítulos en español (el que entienda inglés que le escuche, es un cominicador excelente y habla muy bien)

Poneos el pañal, alguno no duerme esta noche.

[YOUTUBE]tj2s6vzErqY[/YOUTUBE]

Janus, este es el video que me pediste.


----------



## FranR (26 Dic 2012)

Mamonasos....170 visitas en el blog en las últimas horas y ni un comentario.

AINNSSSSSSSS 

Como lo ponga de pago sus vais a "cagá".

ienso: Ahora que lo pienso...lo mismo de vendedor de crecepelo, dando cursos inútiles de lo mismo, consigo el éxito y la notoriedad que anhelo (dicen que así se hace más el amor).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mamonasos....170 visitas en el blog en las últimas horas y ni un comentario.
> 
> AINNSSSSSSSS
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (26 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> 53.000.000.000.000.000.000 dolares /
> 6.000.000.000 habitantes en la tierra.
> 
> o sea que salimos a 10.000 millones de $ por cabeza.
> ...



Solo se trata de dinero, se imprime una cantidad equivalente y...¡ya está! ::


----------



## FranR (26 Dic 2012)

No había otro "visho" para ilustrar la situación? 

Mardito roedó!!!!!!


----------



## FranR (26 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo se trata de dinero, se imprime una cantidad equivalente y...¡ya está! ::



Usted lo ve muy fácil, pero el amazonas anda ya justito de materia prima. Todos los pedidos para un tal Bernanke. ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mamonasos....170 visitas en el blog en las últimas horas y ni un comentario.
> 
> AINNSSSSSSSS
> 
> ...



yo, si no hay un anuncio donde prometa forrarme en forex en dos... horas, o un curso de tradel, paso


.P.D Busqué bolsa, franr, blog, y me sale otro blog. Soy un gañan, esta vez lo guarde en favoritos 

P.D 2 Felices fiestas y buenas plusvis a todos


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted lo ve muy fácil, pero el amazonas anda ya justito de materia prima. Todos los pedidos para un tal Bernanke. ienso:



O imprimen, o crean otra moneda o algo tendrán que hacer porque la situación no se sostiene muchos años más.

En cualquier caso el sinpa será brutal pero se pagará en especie, con las hijas y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No había otro "visho" para ilustrar la situación?
> 
> Mardito roedó!!!!!!



Elija:















Spoiler


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mamonasos....170 visitas en el blog en las últimas horas y ni un comentario.
> 
> AINNSSSSSSSS
> 
> ...



De pago ni visitas tendrás. Esto es España, lamentablemente.


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No había otro "visho" para ilustrar la situación?
> 
> Mardito roedó!!!!!!


----------



## Mulder (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mamonasos....170 visitas en el blog en las últimas horas y ni un comentario.
> 
> AINNSSSSSSSS
> 
> ...



Yo creo que para eso mejor te vistes de chuloputas con marcas caras y te vas a algún debate telecinquero, el amor lo harás después con cientos de fans descerebradas :fiufiu:

Lo único que no debes olvidar es que no debes casarte con ninguna de ellas bajo ningún concepto, solo usar y tirar, como sus cerebros ::


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> O imprimen, o crean otra moneda o algo tendrán que hacer porque la situación no se sostiene muchos años más.
> 
> En cualquier caso el sinpa será brutal pero se pagará en especie, con las *hijas* y tal.



:no::no:
De eso nanay, cámbielo por gatos


----------



## bertok (26 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> :no::no:
> De eso nanay, cámbielo por gatos



Creo recordar que la suya estaba en el extranjero. Que no vuelva (la evita un problema y la mami tiene Plan B). ::


----------



## Janus (26 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> :no::no:
> De eso nanay, cámbielo por gatos



Yo estoy esperando que vengan las hijas de algún que otro político. La Fabra para empezar puede valer.

No jodáis que a eso se aspira en este puto país.


----------



## juanfer (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mamonasos....170 visitas en el blog en las últimas horas y ni un comentario.
> 
> AINNSSSSSSSS
> 
> ...




Invite al gato que le haga sus comentarios en el blog.


----------



## FranR (26 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Invite al gato que le haga sus comentarios en el blog.



Ya lo ha hecho (creo)... el primer comentario de JJ (Jato jalapeño???) :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo ha hecho (creo)... el primer comentario de JJ (Jato jalapeño???) :ouch:



FranR ponga banners que dan euros en caso de muchos accesos, y se puede tener estadisiticas de los accesos y tal.

Hay gente que vive de eso.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Dic 2012)

Que mierda ::.....mañana va a estar interesante ::

[YOUTUBE]xY6OxgQyXik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (26 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> FranR ponga banners que dan euros en caso de muchos accesos, y se puede tener estadisiticas de los accesos y tal.
> 
> Hay gente que vive de eso.



banners de pr0n ... con algunos de aquí haría dienero :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo ha hecho (creo)... el primer comentario de JJ (Jato jalapeño???) :ouch:



Como el gato empiece a conversar consigo mismo en los comentarios y ademas le visite el plimo y esten en brote y con la luna cruzada, es buena idea poner los contadores de visitas que seguro se saca elgun eurillo


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2012)

tomorrow día de curro bursatil


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted lo ve muy fácil, pero el amazonas anda ya justito de materia prima. Todos los pedidos para un tal Bernanke. ienso:



a riesgo de equivocarme ¿no es papel de algodón?

ahora entiendo la subida.....ienso:


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48265169


Este viernes toca renovación de cortos


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

Anda una novedad:Iberdrola y Telefónica han creado aplicaciones android con sus informes anuales


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Dic 2012)

bankia vale cero... qué hará mañana?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Dic 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> bankia vale cero... qué hará mañana?



.
NO vale cero, es peor que eso, la han valorado en - cuatro mil y pico millones de euros, en la radio diciendo que los pequeños accionistas tendrán que asumir pérdidas adicionales, así que las acciones subirán.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

La mayor parte de los bancos tendran que realizar ampliaciones brutales. No ha hecho mas que empezar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

Es que es lo normal coño, que palmen los accionistas primero. 

En breve veremos a la plataforma de afectados por las ampliaciones de capital reclamar que hay de lo suyo.... ::


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

http://www.pymesyautonomos.com/administracion-finanzas/que-es-una-operacion-acordeon


El nombre de esta operación contable muchos no la olvidaran en su vida. Para muchos sera su ultimo Tango

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUpLpWxvBIA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Qué es una operación acordeón?
> 
> 
> El nombre de esta operación contable muchos no la olvidaran en su vida. Para muchos sera su ultimo Tango
> ...



Reportado..... por toooooooooooooorpe!

[YOUTUBE]ZUpLpWxvBIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## peseteuro (27 Dic 2012)

"Que bonitas las últimas 12 velas diarias del ibex, todas verdes ellas como el verde pasto de las praderas donde comen las gacelas ..."


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Viene pepon. El ibex sigue con la cabezoneria alcista y queda hoy y mañana.

Tremebundo.

Acuerdense...8400.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

Vean el hilo que he abierto sobre Detroit..... Winter has arrived with zombies!!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/377868-detroit-de-capital-industrial-del-siglo-xx-a-escenario-de-the-walking-dead.html#post7974883

Fusionado


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Dic 2012)

De momento muy plano, a la espera de los USA esta tarde, cojones ya, que se pongan de acuerdo con el tema impuestos y esto va pa rriba.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De momento muy plano, a la espera de los USA esta tarde, cojones ya, que se pongan de acuerdo con el tema impuestos y esto va pa rriba.



Y si esta "descontado" :XX::XX:.

Tremendo hiperalcismo del hilo. Subir asi por que si gracias a acuerdos y chutes, hay que tener claro, que nos perjudica totalmente en la vida de a pie.

Yo no vivo de esto y me estan follando dia si y dia tambien el sueldo (que para cuatro dias que llevo ya me lo estan jodiendo).


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vean el hilo que he abierto sobre Detroit..... Winter has arrived with zombies!!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/377868-detroit-de-capital-industrial-del-siglo-xx-a-escenario-de-the-walking-dead.html#post7974883
> 
> Fusionado



Eso que algunos denominan infierno, otros lo llamamos hogar.

Acostumbrad el cuerpo a esos escenarios, os hara falta para sobrevivir y que no os coman los tiraflechas o los moros.

Podeis ir haciendo una composicion de lugar viendo Atrapados en Chernobyl.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Ojo nuevamente con el volumen de Prisa.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Comprad USD que se acaban ::

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jp4fO-Otvk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad USD que se acaban ::
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jp4fO-Otvk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Lo tuyo con los videos es coña, ¿verdad?


----------



## tarrito (27 Dic 2012)

para los caballeros de los vídeos del youtube ... 

[YOUTUBE]_d1bfMaVEQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Dic 2012)

De Carpatos:


Volumen 
El volumen este diciembre está cayendo tanto que apunta a ser el más bajo en nada menos que seis años.


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

Bankia esta recibiendo hasta en el ticker, otra vez vuelve a su precio original, el de un cucurucho de stractiatella. No entiendo a que espera Zoido para echarla del ibex y meter algo mejor como Ebro


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Dic 2012)

que casualidad, que casualmente, pasen tantas casualidades

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/377833-oleguer-pujol-acumula-382-millones-de-euros-40-anos.html

cuando gobernaban con el PP$O€ " no se sabía " pero *ahora * sí


perdón por ensuciar el hilo


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> De Carpatos:
> 
> 
> Volumen
> El volumen este diciembre está cayendo tanto que apunta a ser el más bajo en nada menos que seis años.



Ahi esta la base de lo artificial que estamos viviendo. Cuando vuelva el volumen a lo mejor nos vamos de parranda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Dic 2012)

Son unos hijos de puta. Y quienes les votan también son unos hijos de puta. Y este país es una puta mierda.

*Disclaimer:* Tengo un poco de acidez después de tanta comida familiar ::


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Son unos hijos de puta. Y quienes les votan también son unos hijos de puta. Y este país es una puta mierda.
> 
> *Disclaimer:* Tengo un poco de acidez después de tanta comida familiar ::



No eres el unico, vea mi firma. Creo que hemos de inventar nuevos calificativos para esta gentuza.

Yo ya he dado por perdida la causa. En cuanto pueda sigo el plan "Bertok", de momento mi familia ya se esta "deslocalizando".


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Se buscan candidatos para snuff movie secuela de la saga Hostel ::

El casting esta repleto de hijos de puta.

No os despisteis y aprovechad este tiempo extra que nos dan para perfilar el Plan B


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que casualidad, que casualmente, pasen tantas casualidades
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/377833-oleguer-pujol-acumula-382-millones-de-euros-40-anos.html
> 
> ...



Buuuaaj, eso se lo gano yo a bankia, dia si y dia no.


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bankia esta recibiendo hasta en el ticker, otra vez vuelve a su precio original, el de un cucurucho de stractiatella. No entiendo a que espera Zoido para echarla del ibex y meter algo mejor como Ebro



Ya hace tiempo se dijo aqui en el foro que el precio de Bankia era entre 0,20 y 0,30 por acción, con lo que aun le queda bajar más y porque no se puede poner corto en Bankia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo se dijo aqui en el foro que el precio de Bankia era entre 0,20 y 0,30 por acción, con lo que aun le queda bajar más y porque no se puede poner corto en Bankia.



¿Antes o después del acordeón?


Gensanta como son las 1925 antes de comer......... o


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Se pone la tarde caliente. Dato de paro semanal wonderland usano. Cuidado con pepon.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Dic 2012)

Jo Jo

Telefónica, puede subir precios	[Imprimir]	


La CNT dice que Telefónica podrá subir la cuota del teléfono fijo hasta 2016 inclusive, pero no en lo que queda de 2012. El límite será el IPC.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

La CMT permite a Telefónica subir la cuota del teléfono fijo - elEconomista.es

Está claro que entre castuzos anda el tema.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Le dan duro a Prisa y sigue habiendo mucho volumen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le dan duro a Prisa y sigue habiendo mucho volumen.



Espero que no esten soltando paper to the gazelle comunity......


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Espero que no esten soltando paper to the gazelle comunity......



O eso o están intentando que salten stops para acumular sin reventar el precio hacia arriba. Después noticias y eso 

Calculo que con 20.000.0000 de acciones comprando a mercado ..... conseguirán que suba algo ::


----------



## ddddd (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> O eso o están intentando que salten stops para acumular sin reventar el precio hacia arriba. Después noticias y eso
> 
> Calculo que con 20.000.0000 de acciones comprando a mercado ..... conseguirán que suba algo ::



Entre las 2 opciones, ¿por cuál se decantarían actualmente?

¿Distribución o acumulación?

Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Entre las 2 opciones, ¿por cuál se decantarían actualmente?
> 
> ¿Distribución o acumulación?
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues parece un proceso de cierta acumulación pero también es cierto que es UBS quien lleva muchos días vendiendo sin parar. En cuanto se monta un poquito de volumen a la compra, zas y venden paquetón.

No lo tengo claro si bien creo que debería tirar hacia arriba porque en las últimas 8 velas hay bastante volumen creciente y el valor ha patinado.

Pero no me sigan en los comentarios de este valor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Entre las 2 opciones, ¿por cuál se decantarían actualmente?
> 
> ¿Distribución o acumulación?
> 
> Un saludo.



Hay una tercera opción:


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo tuyo con los videos es coña, ¿verdad?



Con el movil no me sale ok ::


----------



## ddddd (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay una tercera opción:



No frecuento yo esos gustos, esperemos que no se de el caso ::


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay una tercera opción:



De momento tiene muchísimo volumen en el ask. Pero mucho.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Espero que no esten soltando paper to the gazelle comunity......



Seria bueno que alguien analizara el Acumulacion / Distribucion de Prisa. Es impresionante el diner que llevan metiendo desde hace 2 semanas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De momento tiene muchísimo volumen en el ask. Pero mucho.











(Todo esto desde el cachondeo más _hynoshenthe_, no se me piquen y suerte!)


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Seria bueno que alguien analizara el Acumulacion / Distribucion de Prisa. Es impresionante el diner que llevan metiendo desde hace 2 semanas



Metiendo o sacando .... Es UBS quien lleva más de 10M de títulos vendidos en el mes.

En días se sabrá si es fake o re-fake.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Apuesto por noticias en breve y acumulacion


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

El ask huele a cipote negro.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Hoy 5M y aún no lo han desplomado. Es un volumen que en otros días ha sido suficiente para hundirlo o dispararlo hacia arriba. De momento, mucho cambio de manos y UBS soltando trinchera.


----------



## dj-mesa (27 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xY6OxgQyXik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

El SP tiene una pinta bajista tan clara en el cortísimo plazo que no es descartable que le metan un velón verde en los próximos 20 pipos hacia abajo. En estas plazas ya nos hemos visto antes y la mandrilada solía estar en el tendido cero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP tiene una pinta bajista tan clara en el cortísimo plazo que no es descartable que le metan *un velón verde en los próximos 20 pipos hacia abajo*. En estas plazas ya nos hemos visto antes y la mandrilada solía estar en el tendido cero.



Uno de los dos está muy borracho.....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Dic 2012)

Menuda vela escombro


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Uno de los dos está muy borracho.....



Quiero decir que desde ahora hasta los 138X puede aparecer un velón verde en cualquier momento. Parece tan claro que es bajista .... que hay de dudar de ello y más en fechas de cierre de año. Yo llevo ya días que no hago nada en intradiario de índices porque ni me fío ni son fechas para ello.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Dic 2012)




----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Por abajo "to controlao"....de momento, a ver como torean el nivel inferior.


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2012)

Lo dicho....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo dicho....



Algo como esto...







El sindrome del gato y la bañera


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Dic 2012)

Bastante brutal lo de Bankia, que cosas se ven en este país.

La noticia de ayer de que vale menos de cero euros no es que fuese una novedad... Todo el mundo sabe que esa basura tiene valor negativo. Y seguro que, como la vez pasada que rondaba este precio, dentro de algunos días sacan alguna noticia positiva y le dan un subidón al valor para enriquecerse los que manejan este juego. 

Por cierto, Feliz Navidad a todos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Dic 2012)

Echan a la basura de Bankia del culibex:

Bankia quedará temporalmente fuera del Ibex 35 a partir del 2 de enero - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Dic 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Echan a la basura de Bankia del culibex:
> 
> Bankia quedará temporalmente fuera del Ibex 35 a partir del 2 de enero - elEconomista.es









Que hijos de perra!!!

Ahora si que van a palmar lo que no está escrito. Suena a liquidación y chapado más contrachapado.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que hijos de perra!!!
> 
> Ahora si que van a palmar lo que no está escrito. Suena a liquidación y chapado más contrachapado.



Más bien es un borrón y cuenta nueva.

Los hasta ahora accionistas perderán por encima del 95% de la inversión (los cálculos están hechos hace tiempo en un hilo en Rankia). Los accionistas asumen todas las pérdidas en la reducción y en la posterior ampliación entra savia nueva.

*No nos engañemos, sabemos que esto le va a pasar a unos cuantos banquitos más. Los hijos de puta se resisten pero no llegarán a la orilla indemnes.*


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Be careful con First, lo pueden poner perfectamente en la horquilla de 26-27. No es momento de meter largos.

LDK también es bajista pero ahí ni con cortos se puede ir porque cualquier noticia sobre refinanciación ..... la puede disparar. Considero que salvo intervención interesada del estado Chino, el riesgo de bankruptcy es muy alto.

A mí Nokia me parece que está apuntando buenas maneras y que si el mercado sigue un poco nervioso en las próximas jornadas ..... lo mismo nos obsequia con un buen punto de entrada unos 30 centavos más abajo.

Respecto a Apple, me cuesta mucho creer que ese soporte importante en 500 lo vaya a perder ahora. Creo que lo perderá próximamente pero no ahora (en el próximo trimestre), salvo que haga un trampón. Creo que le debe quedar otro tramo alcista. Las ventas del IP5 van bien y no olvidemos que es un teléfono más caro (bastante más) que el anterior y que conlleva mayor margen. Salvo que se lo estén gastando en putas y gayers, sus resultados tienen que ser muy buenos. No obstante a esto no le hagan demasiado caso porque lo subirán o bajarán conforme quieran puesto que siempre se puede decir que crecer un 30% interanual es menos de lo estimado por los artistas de los analistos.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Más bien es un borrón y cuenta nueva.
> 
> Los hasta ahora accionistas perderán por encima del 95% de la inversión (los cálculos están hechos hace tiempo en un hilo en Rankia). Los accionistas asumen todas las pérdidas en la reducción y en la posterior ampliación entra savia nueva.
> 
> *No nos engañemos, sabemos que esto le va a pasar a unos cuantos banquitos más. Los hijos de puta se resisten pero no llegarán a la orilla indemnes.*



El que pierda en Bankia, es que sabe muy poco de bolsa y de finanzas. En ninguno de las dos áreas de especialización, hay un puto argumento alcista.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El que pierda en Bankia, es que sabe muy poco de bolsa y de finanzas. En ninguno de las dos áreas de especialización, hay un puto argumento alcista.



Esto va de engañar a los pardillos ::

Poca mala hostia hay para rebanar pescuezos.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Yo no andaría corto en el SP, no creo que haya mucho recorrido hacia abajo en el corto plazo. Está débil pero de ahí a que vaya a bajar 50 pipos ..... no sé no sé.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no andaría corto en el SP, no creo que haya mucho recorrido hacia abajo en el corto plazo. Está débil pero de ahí a que vaya a bajar 50 pipos ..... no sé no sé.



Cuando el negro firme, lo llevarán de nuevo al alza dejándolo ya cual culito blanco y tierno en espera del Pandoro más salvaje que se pueda imaginar.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Apple podría lanzar un reloj de muñeca con aspiraciones de smartphone - elEconomista.es


Al final se van a pasar al mundo del latex.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando el negro firme, lo llevarán de nuevo al alza dejándolo ya cual culito blanco y tierno en espera del Pandoro más salvaje que se pueda imaginar.



El negro me recuerda a RameroJoy. En verano dijo que los americanos no se merecían que su políticos apurasen hasta el último momento para cerrar un acuerdo que es bueno para USA. Lo decía cuando la subida del techo de deuda. Ahora se ha olvidado porque sigue en la misma parsimonia.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El negro me recuerda a RameroJoy. En verano dijo que los americanos no se merecían que su políticos apurasen hasta el último momento para cerrar un acuerdo que es bueno para USA. Lo decía cuando la subida del techo de deuda. Ahora se ha olvidado porque sigue en la misma parsimonia.



Terminarán firmando y se pondrán la medalla por los esfuerzos realizados por el pueblo.

Esa pequeña subida que se pegarán los índices serán la última alegría del 2013 que dará a los putos siempre alcistas 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple podría lanzar un reloj de muñeca con aspiraciones de smartphone - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Al final se van a pasar al mundo del latex.



¿A esto?








Mi no entender.....


Porque no se referirá a esto.... :cook:



Spoiler


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿A esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le has dado en el clavo con la gachí. Eso sí, el mercado y la bolsa son gayers totales. Apple está bajando.

Es cierto que por primera vez en años, la serie de precios está por debajo de las MM50, 150 y 200 y algunas de ellas ya se han cruzado y están bajando sin duda.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Advanced Micro Devices pinta bastante bajista. La subida del día 21 no estuvo acompañada de un volumen intenso y quedamos todos a la espera de lo que pasase los días siguientes. Pues ya lo han visto. El volumen ha desaparecido sin duda y el valor está tirando hacia abajo sin indicadores que vislumbren lo contrario. Especial mención al estocástico que está muy bajista.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Dediquen el radar a Alpha Natural también. De momento no puede con los 10 dolares y ahí está la clave para el comienzo de un nuevo ciclo. Puede corregir y hacer daño a los largos pero en ese nivel también está pasando la MM200 que ha funcionado muy bien como resistencia.

Pinta muy parecido a como estaba hace dos meses Firts. Se merece un punto de atención.

No entrar hasta que se muestren las cartas y se pase a bullish.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Joder el chorro de dinero que le está entrando en minutos a Apple. El timeframe en minutos ha cambiado de pinta instantáneamente.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Desde aquí huele a culo escocido en los cortos del SP.

No se debe jugar con fuego.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Advanced Micro Devices pinta bastante bajista. La subida del día 21 no estuvo acompañada de un volumen intenso y quedamos todos a la espera de lo que pasase los días siguientes. Pues ya lo han visto. El volumen ha desaparecido sin duda y el valor está tirando hacia abajo sin indicadores que vislumbren lo contrario. Especial mención al estocástico que está muy bajista.



La pillaremos unas decenas de céntimos más abajo. ienso:


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Anda el rio revuelto y con un volumen ridiculo.

Normal es ver lo que esta pasando ahora, viaje arriba y viaje abajo.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Generalmente lo que sucede en el SP quince minutos antes de las 21:00 y quince minutos después .... determina claramente el cierre. Mucho dolares se ha ganado con esta sencilla pista.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Yo veo un cierre verde o aproximado. Ya me se muchas de estas en usa y no me trago este teatro.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Dic 2012)

Son dias raros en bolsa, el volumen ridiculo y hasta que no se firme la pipa del dinero entre los partidos en usa, esto no se sabe por donde va a ir. Hoy gamesa correctivo que te crio, pero con volumen de risa, normal, no se puede subir al cielo sin pisar algunos peldaños.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Lo que no entiendo es porque el VIX se relaja cuando estamos en los momentos mas volatiles de la sesion. Este indice o bien carece de sentido o mi interpretacion no es la optima.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es porque el VIX se relaja cuando estamos en los momentos mas volatiles de la sesion. Este indice o bien carece de sentido o mi interpretacion no es la optima.



El SP está subiendo y con fuerza al menos en la última media hora. No tiene porque ser una tendencia de fondo pero de momento está subiendo.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Alla van, a por el cierre verdiplano.

Con dos cojones esta panda de trileros.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

Joder, culos rojos everywhere. Qué bestias.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Mañana cierre de trimestre y año. Huele a peponismo, pero a saber con la que estan liando estos ultimos dias.

Usa planito y con pintas.


PD: 100 puntos de subida en el dow desde minimos diarios. Tremenda mano de dios. Es una de las manipulaciones mas descaradas que he visto este año al menos.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Tachaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!! Ya estamos en verde, 20 puntos SP nada mas y nada menos.

Menudos hijos de la gran puta. Aun cerraran con buena subida.


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tachaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!! Ya estamos en verde, 20 puntos SP nada mas y nada menos.
> 
> Menudos hijos de la gran puta. Aun cerraran con buena subida.



No os maleeis. Los dias de la ira del gran Dios del Guano se acercan.

Los hijos de puta caeran ante el fuego incandescente de nuestra daga y sus feminas nos agasajaran como merece el colapso.


----------



## Janus (27 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No os maleeis. Los dias de la ira del gran Dios del Guano se acercan.
> 
> Los hijos de puta caeran ante el fuego incandescente de nuestra daga y sus feminas nos agasajaran como merece el colapso.



Disfrutad tanto en los largos como en los cortos. Ya habrá tiempo para cortos ....

Recordad el año pasado cómo arrancó. Velón verde y un montón de sesiones verdes de poca amplitud, todo controlado lo tenían.


----------



## Mulder (27 Dic 2012)

A las buenas noches!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿A esto?



Esto, para quien no lo haya entendido es un texto editado con LaTEX, un famoso procesador especializado en la composición de textos científicos y muy usado en universidades.

¿donde está mi gallifante?


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mi querido LaTEX, me lo quieren empapelar en el curro pero de momento me resisto, bastante tengo con lo mio...:no:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (27 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias hombre, que algunos no se enteran que hay gente de letras y no entendemos los chistes de informáticos. ::


----------



## diosmercado (27 Dic 2012)

No creo que tarde mucho el tema el provocar cambios a nivel europeo. Imagino que a los euro-castuzos no les mole el tema del paro gabacho. Mala pinta tienen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


>





FranR dijo:


> Gracias hombre, que algunos no se enteran que hay gente de letras y no entendemos los chistes de informáticos. ::




No sois nadie.:no:
Os ningunearé de aquí en adelante.
8:


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Dic 2012)

NOKIA VS APPLE

Caballo ganador Nokia, hablo de la europea. Su valor en libros es de 5€ aprox. el riesgo de quiebra yo lo veo bastante controlado. En Europa las operadoras la van a favorecer para evitar el duopolio apple-samsung para evitar fuerza negociadora. En China lo esta haciendo bastante bien y ya lleva terreno ganado. Sacaran tablet para el primer trimestre, y aunque nunca llegara a ser lo que fue yo la veo en un facil 2X para DIC13.


----------



## tarrito (27 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sois nadie.:no:
> Os ningunearé de aquí en adelante.
> 8:



no caliente al personal ... mire qué día es mañana (y sabemos donde vive)

tengo una caja de huevos podridos lista para usar, no le digo ná y le digo tó


----------



## bertok (27 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> NOKIA VS APPLE



Joder que frikada el panel de Fiscal Cliff Countdown ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que frikada el panel de Fiscal Cliff Countdown ::



Total luego pa na!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Dic 2012)

Se va acercando el día de la gran tribulación

Winter is arrive!!!


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> NOKIA VS APPLE
> 
> Caballo ganador Nokia, hablo de la europea. Su valor en libros es de 5€ aprox. el riesgo de quiebra yo lo veo bastante controlado. En Europa las operadoras la van a favorecer para evitar el duopolio apple-samsung para evitar fuerza negociadora. En China lo esta haciendo bastante bien y ya lleva terreno ganado. Sacaran tablet para el primer trimestre, y aunque nunca llegara a ser lo que fue yo la veo en un facil 2X para DIC13.



Yo el problema que les veo es que no usan android y no lo entiendo porque en moviles siempre han sido muy buenos e intentar ir a contracorriente les esta pasando factura.


----------



## tarrito (27 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo el problema que les veo es que no usan android y no lo entiendo porque en moviles siempre han sido muy buenos e intentar ir a contracorriente les esta pasando factura.



uuiii!!! lo que ha dicho







apple fanboys fight!!!!

:XX:


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo el problema que les veo es que no usan android y no lo entiendo porque en moviles siempre han sido muy buenos e intentar ir a contracorriente les esta pasando factura.



Nokia, usa Windows tiene una alianza con microsoft. Estuve jugando un ratito con un nokia y pinta bien, posiblemente en 2 años solo quede android y microsoft.


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Nokia, usa Windows tiene una alianza con microsoft. Estuve jugando un ratito con un nokia y pinta bien, posiblemente en 2 años solo quede android y microsoft.



De arriesgarme en una empresa con perdidas puede que esta fuese una. Ahora mismo el negocio esta practicamente regalado y este verano estaba gratis.Tienen 9000-10000 mill en caja, capitalizan por 15000 mill y no se han apalancado en exceso. Su problema es que tienen que vender 50000 mill y con htc,samsung,apple,asus, lo tienen complicado. Si vuelven a recuperar su perdida cuota de mercado que no lo tengo yo tan claro sera un gran negocio si no a saber como acaban.Yo les doy dos años de margen para convertir su negocio en rentable


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


----------



## chameleon (27 Dic 2012)

nokia habrá que esperar al batacazo de resultados del primer trimestre


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> uuiii!!! lo que ha dicho
> 
> 
> 
> ...











juanfer dijo:


> Nokia, usa Windows tiene una alianza con microsoft. Estuve jugando un ratito con un nokia y pinta bien, posiblemente en 2 años solo quede android y microsoft.



No se como microsoft va a superar a android, funciona genial y es libre.


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De arriesgarme en una empresa con perdidas puede que esta fuese una. Ahora mismo el negocio esta practicamente regalado y este verano estaba gratis.Tienen 9000-10000 mill en caja, capitalizan por 15000 mill y no se han apalancado en exceso. Su problema es que tienen que vender 50000 mill y con htc,samsung,apple,asus, lo tienen complicado. Si vuelven a recuperar su perdida cuota de mercado que no lo tengo yo tan claro sera un gran negocio si no a saber como acaban.Yo les doy dos años de margen para convertir su negocio en rentable
> 
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native



Teléfonos | Windows Phone (España)

El problema es que como las compañias como htc y samsung han visto que igual triunfa tambien se han metido en el windowsphone. 

Yo creo que al final android va a triunfar en los aparatos low cost, no tan low cost.

Y en los de gama alta estaran el IOS y el windowsphone personalmente me gusta mas el windowsphone al ser un Sistema operativo de proposito general que no dependes de un hardware en exclusiva como el IOS de Apple.


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No se como microsoft va a superar a android, funciona genial y es libre.



Yo no digo que supere a android, digo que supero al IOS de APPLE.


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Teléfonos | Windows Phone (España)
> 
> El problema es que como las compañias como htc y samsung han visto que igual triunfa tambien se han metido en el windowsphone.
> 
> ...



y las aplicaciones? Android tiene cientos de miles


----------



## juanfer (27 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> y las aplicaciones? Android tiene cientos de miles



Estoy hablando a 2 o 3 años vista.

Con la tecnologia .Net y las librerias MVC, es muy facil desarrollar aplicaciones para dispositivos moviles, en especial para windowsphone. 

Creo que en unos años, crecerá mucho las aplicaciones de windowsphone, ten en cuenta que no lleva ni 1 año.

De todas formas estan las principales aplicaciones.


----------



## ponzi (27 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Estoy hablando a 2 o 3 años vista.
> 
> Con la tecnologia .Net y las librerias MVC, es muy facil desarrollar aplicaciones para dispositivos moviles, en especial para windowsphone.
> 
> ...



Puede ser, la tablet de asus con windows funcionaba muy bien aunque era un poco cara.El problema es que por ejemplo ahora mismo si tienes una tablet con android y un movil android puedes usar este ultimo como un anclaje de red y podras conectarte a internet.Android ahora mismo ya ha fidelizado a muchos clientes, lo van a tener complicado aunque no imposible.


----------



## juanfer (28 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Puede ser, la tablet de asus con windows funcionaba muy bien aunque era un poco cara.El problema es que por ejemplo ahora mismo si tienes una tablet con android y un movil android puedes usar este ultimo como un anclaje de red y podras conectarte a internet.Android ahora mismo ya ha fidelizado a muchos clientes, lo van a tener complicado aunque no imposible.



La pega que tiene windowsphone es que necesita un maquinon, o sea con una tableta de 50€ olvidate. Ese segmento lo tiene copado android, pero el negocio esta en la tabletas de > 500 euros, y ahi compiten ios y windowsphone y android.

Windowsphone, intenta usar la logica de windows que tambien es familiar.

No se creo que puede se interesante meterse en nokia para varios años.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La pega que tiene windowsphone es que necesita un maquinon, o sea con una tableta de 50€ olvidate. Ese segmento lo tiene copado android, pero el negocio esta en la tabletas de > 500 euros, y ahi compiten ios y windowsphone y android.
> 
> Windowsphone, intenta usar la logica de windows que tambien es familiar.
> 
> No se creo que puede se interesante meterse en nokia para varios años.



puede ser una opcion de inversion pero con muy poco dinero y haciendose a la idea de que ese dinero lo has perdido.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Amigos, me lo han dicho desde dentro. El dia 2 de enero se ha convocado un Consejo Estraordinario para comunicar que Esther Koplovitz deja de ser accionista mayoritaria en grupo FCC. Vende un 42% (se queda con un 10% aprox) a un conjunto de fondos liderado por Mcquarie. Para el mes de junio anunciaran una ampliacion de capital por 1400M que se destinaran a pagar algunos vencimientos que los acreedores no estan dispuestos a renovar por debajo de 600 puntos basicos sobre la referencia. Este es el motivo de la salida de la accionista mayoritaria ahora.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Para los nuevos y para evitar cualquier accion de riesgo en inversion, FELIZ DIA 28/12, SANTOS INOCENTES.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ponzi dijo:


> De arriesgarme en una empresa con perdidas puede que esta fuese una. Ahora mismo el negocio esta practicamente regalado y este verano estaba gratis.Tienen 9000-10000 mill en caja, capitalizan por 15000 mill y no se han apalancado en exceso. Su problema es que tienen que vender 50000 mill y con htc,samsung,apple,asus, lo tienen complicado. Si vuelven a recuperar su perdida cuota de mercado que no lo tengo yo tan claro sera un gran negocio si no a saber como acaban.Yo les doy dos años de margen para convertir su negocio en rentable
> 
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native



perdona mi ignorancia ¿cuándo te refieres a capitalizan? 
es lo mismo que *total equity* son 13900mill

Liabitities (deúda) ¿es el apalancamiento?


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdona mi ignorancia ¿cuándo te refieres a capitalizan?
> es lo mismo que *total equity* son 13900mill
> 
> Liabitities (deúda) ¿es el apalancamiento?



Capitalizacion me refiero a su valor en el mercado (numero acciones por precio), me he equivocado son 11300 mill de capitalizacion


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=NOK1V:FH


Lo otro es pasivo y ahi entra de todo desde partidas a pagar hasta derivados, por ejemplo en bmw parece que tiene deuda y en realidad es que tienen una caja bestial metida en bancos y caja de la empresa, aun asi todo ese pasivo esta cubierto de sobra con los activos a cp mas patentes ...


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Total equity es patrimonio neto que viene a significar cuanto dinero se sacaria si ahora mismo vendiensen la empresa y se pagasen todas las deudas siempre y cuando los activos no esten sobrevalorados como pasa en la banca


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

El problema mas gordo que se puede tener con la deuda es deber demasiado a cp y que casi todos tus activos esten a lp y que nadie los quiera. Y si ya la empresa solo tiene perdidas apaga y vamonos.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

quien no ha tenido un Nokia en su vida??Aqui os traigo su esencia en estado puro


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDEahsoa_N4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Dic 2012)

Ponzi,ten en cuenta que hay mas o menos tres partes de desguace posible. Por un lado las patentes. Nokia llevaba gastado casi 40.000 MM en i+d. Tiene patentes para dar y regalar, y haciendo un calculo de algunos lotes que ha vendido mas la ultima que le ha colado a RIM podria ingresar al año unos 1000 MM rapido. Luego esta Navitec que compro por unos 5000 MM creo recordar, luego el negocio de redes y telecomunicaciones que tiene con Siemens, que va muy bien, y luego la venta de moviles en si. 

Independientemente de la aceptacion de windows phone, android...etc la empresa esta demasiado castigada y es cuestion de tiempo que se ponga en un valor adecuado, que yo creo que son esos 6 euros. Los resultados del ultimo cuarto tampoco van a ser para tirar cohetes pq han perdido la campaña navideña con el lumia 920 por problemas de suministro y han tenido que dejar que windows sacara primero su surface, pero como digo es cuestion de tiempo. Yo quise entrar en Diciembre y cuando quise acordar pego el subidon...Ahora la estoy esperando a que venga a mis brazos por debajo de los 3,00€...

Sin olvidar que medio mundo esta mirando esa accion y en cuanto de signos de recuperacion la entrada de volumen va a ser brutal...


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Ponzi,ten en cuenta que hay mas o menos tres partes de desguace posible. Por un lado las patentes. Nokia llevaba gastado casi 40.000 MM en i+d. Tiene patentes para dar y regalar, y haciendo un calculo de algunos lotes que ha vendido mas la ultima que le ha colado a RIM podria ingresar al año unos 1000 MM rapido. Luego esta Navitec que compro por unos 5000 MM creo recordar, luego el negocio de redes y telecomunicaciones que tiene con Siemens, que va muy bien, y luego la venta de moviles en si.
> 
> Independientemente de la aceptacion de windows phone, android...etc la empresa esta demasiado castigada y es cuestion de tiempo que se ponga en un valor adecuado, que yo creo que son esos 6 euros. Los resultados del ultimo cuarto tampoco van a ser para tirar cohetes pq han perdido la campaña navideña con el lumia 920 por problemas de suministro y han tenido que dejar que windows sacara primero su surface, pero como digo es cuestion de tiempo. Yo quise entrar en Diciembre y cuando quise acordar pego el subidon...Ahora la estoy esperando a que venga a mis brazos por debajo de los 3,00€...
> 
> Sin olvidar que medio mundo esta mirando esa accion y en cuanto de signos de recuperacion la entrada de volumen va a ser brutal...



Desde luego si la empresa no desaparece el castigo es excesivo, ahora mismo si se liquidase la empresa cada accionista recibiria mas que lo que cuesta una accion. No hace tanto Nokia capitalizaba por mas de 100.000 mill y ahora no llega ni a 12.000 mill teniendo un patrimonio neto superior a los 13000 mill. La clave sera cuando dejen de perder dinero en ese momento pueden dar un buen petardazo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Quien va a comprar una tablet con windows rt si sabes que unos meses despues sacaran otra con w8? Tardan mucho en tomar decisiones.El miedo no es buen compañero de viaje en ningun negocio


http://www.lavoz.com.ar/noticias/tecnologia/primeros-datos-sobre-tablet-nokia


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

A los buenos días!

Quien crea que windows tiene algo que decir en el segmento de tablets y teléfonos creo que no entiende muy bien cual es el negocio de microsoft. Esta empresa basa su negocio en los sistemas software propietarios, es decir, corren su sistema operativo en todas las máquinas que puedan para poder extenderse al máximo número de usuarios posible y su negocio consiste en que pagues (muy caro) no solo por el sistema operativo de clientes y servidores, office, sino también por las herramientas de desarrollo, utilidades, manuales, libros, incluso cursos de capacitación y diplomas, juegos, etc.

Es el paraiso del software cerrado. Por eso tras la castaña de sistema operativo que es windows, cuya evolución consiste en copiar de forma paulatina a Unix y a Apple, cambiar la interfaz y (sobre todo) el formato de ficheros de su Office, se sacaron de la manga la xbox, que fue un éxito, aunque lo fue porque el mundo de las consolas se basa fuertemente en el software cerrado. 

Tras esto necesitan extenderse al siguiente escalón tecnológico que es el mundo de los dispositivos móviles, pero como sus desarrollos son auténticos *bloatware*, es decir software superhinchado de código, que devora cuantiosísimos recursos de procesador y memoria, lleno hasta arriba de leaks (fugas de memoria, una parte importante de los famosos cuelgues de windows) y está poco optimizado, pues su rango de acción se limita bastante a los PC's y es difícil que den el salto a algo más ligero, primero lo intentaron con windows CE de la mano de HTC pero vendieron poco, solo triunfaron en cierta forma en esas pistolas de códigos de barras que llevan los transportistas y era un suplicio manejar una...

Ahora se reinventan, depuran el código para que sea más portable (aunque como de costumbre no lo consiguen del todo), se inventan una nueva interfaz de usuario, esta vez sin copiar realmente a nadie, salen al mercado haciendo bombo de que ya tienen miles de aplicaciones adaptadas antes del lanzamiento (supongo que meterían cualquier cosa del antiguo windows con calzador si hacía falta ) y esperan por lo menos convertirse en segundones o terceros del hall of fame.

Pues bien, esta es su nueva estrategia para vendernos software cerrado, cursos, libros, capacitaciones, versiones de office, etc. y lo venderán muy caro, como de costumbre.

A Nokia la preside un ex-directivo de microsoft que no supo ver en su día algo tan tremendamente evidente para todo el mundo como que un symbian táctil hubiera sido un catalizador a las ventas de apple y android (lógico, en ese momento no era el segmento de negocio de microsoft) ¿alguien cree que ahora van a vender más solo porque microsoft saque una nueva versión de su bloatware? yo personalmente no lo creo, el mundo de los móviles ya se ha liberado del paradigma de software cerrado, así que creo que no tienen nada que hacer en este sector.

La mejor forma de invertir en Nokia hoy en día es con cortos y se lo dice un ex-admirador de Nokia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

A todo esto bankia-boat sinking.....le han echado un salvavidas suspendiéndola de cotización, pero no puede el hombre. No puede. ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2012)

Ya sean hacia un bando o hacia el otro, los "fundamentalismos talibanes" no son una buena cosa, Mulder ::

Microsoft tiene muchos defectos, es cierto. Qué empresa no los tiene, y más con la exposición al usuario que tienen ellos (tan sólo recordemos cuántos millones de personas en el mundo usan sus productos).

Pero en su haber también tiene logros importantes, y eso no podemos obviarlo. Para empezar - y no es dato pequeño - son los responsables de haber acercado la informática al gran público durante las últimas dos décadas.

Cuando te refieres a "bloatware" y que devoran recursos, imagino que hablas de sus interfaces gráficas (GUIs), porque en lo que respecta al sistema operativo en sí, la red está llena de benchmarks para prácticamente cualquier software comercial que quieras comparar corriendo sobre Linux y sobre Windows, y el rendimiento es esencialmente idéntico.

Es fácil diseñar interfaces "ligeras" cuando tu público target es un usuario especializado (caso de Linux, tradicionalmente). Ya no es tan fácil hacerlo cuando tienen que estar hechas "para todos los públicos", esto es, a prueba de usuarios sin conocimientos. 

Si sólo pudieran manejar Windows los usuarios especializados (como ocurre con Linux), otro gallo muy distinto habría cantado para Windows, sus interfaces y su rendimiento en los últimos años.

De hecho, ambos mundos son en mi opinión incompatibles. Por ejemplo, Linux lleva años queriendo acercarse al mundo del escritorio, esto es, al usuario final. Hay que reconocer que los gestores de ventanas han progresado muchísimo desde aquel Xdm que yo lanzaba en el año 93 mediante línea de comandos.... pero no lo suficiente, y desde luego, muy por debajo de lo que un usuario no especializado necesitaría para operar el día a día con un Linux en vez de con Wintel.

Mira, precisamente la semana pasada.... la interfaz gráfica que "envuelve" al actualizador de software de uno de mis Fedora, tuvo un error en medio de la actualización y falló. Se niega a volver a arrancar. Así pues, he tenido que crearme una tarea en el Cron para que ejecute yum en modo update automáticamente. 

Ahora vamos y le explicamos eso a Johnny Canitronic... que en vez de pinchar en el iconito que pone "Windows Update", lo que tiene que hacer es modificar la tabla cron y leerse el manual de referencia del cliente de línea de comandos de Yum :: Oh, y si algo no va mal, subirle el nivel de debug a "info" 

Es lógico que cuanto más amplías la base de clientes a los que quieres dirigirte, tu producto tiene que ser más genérico y menos optimizado... yo eso lo veo un compromiso necesario, más que un error. Si Microsoft pudiera centrarse sólo en el espacio servidor (como ocurre con *nix) tendríamos un Server 2008 - que ya de por sí es un producto magnífico, por cierto - todavía más cojonudo aún, sin muchas de las _tontunás _que es necesario meterle para hacerlo más accesible a los sysadmins estos de "nueva hornada" :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, me lo han dicho desde dentro. El dia 2 de enero se ha convocado un Consejo Estraordinario para comunicar que Esther Koplovitz deja de ser accionista mayoritaria en grupo FCC. Vende un 42% (se queda con un 10% aprox) a un conjunto de fondos liderado por Mcquarie. Para el mes de junio anunciaran una ampliacion de capital por 1400M que se destinaran a pagar algunos vencimientos que los acreedores no estan dispuestos a renovar *por debajo de 600 puntos basicos sobre la referencia*. Este es el motivo de la salida de la accionista mayoritaria ahora.



Alguien me explica que significa esto? gracias


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Alguien me explica que significa esto? gracias




100pb (puntos básicos) es un punto porcentual. Así que lo que vienen a decirle esa gente, es que llegado el momento del vencimiento, no están dispuestos a refinanciarle el crédito en cuestión a menos que sea con un tipo un 6% por encima del nivel de referencia.

Si el nivel de referencia es un 3% (me lo estoy inventando), pues que el crédito refinanciado lo quieren como mínimo al 9%, o si no, a devolver el principal íntegro y a buscarse otro crédito con otro consorcio de bancos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> 100pb (puntos básicos) es un punto porcentual. Así que lo que vienen a decirle esa gente, es que llegado el momento del vencimiento, no están dispuestos a refinanciarle el crédito en cuestión a menos que sea con un tipo un 6% por encima del nivel de referencia.
> 
> Si el nivel de referencia es un 3% (me lo estoy inventando), pues que el crédito refinanciado lo quieren como mínimo al 9%, o si no, a devolver el principal íntegro y a buscarse otro crédito con otro consorcio de bancos ::



O lo que es lo mismo. Que pandoro va a hacerle a los accionistas unos "trabajillos" extra en breve :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Dic 2012)

La basura de Bankia pierde el 90% desde su salida a bolsa...

Menudo despropósito nacional, qué verguenza.


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O lo que es lo mismo. Que pandoro va a hacerle a los accionistas unos "trabajillos" extra en breve :fiufiu: :fiufiu:




yep.... la verdad es que últimamente el clásico accionista "buy&hold" se está convirtiendo en una suerte de muñeco pim-pam-pum donde aterrizan todos los golpes ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, me lo han dicho desde dentro. El dia 2 de enero se ha convocado un Consejo Estraordinario para comunicar que Esther Koplovitz deja de ser accionista mayoritaria en grupo FCC. Vende un 42% (se queda con un 10% aprox) a un conjunto de fondos liderado por Mcquarie. Para el mes de junio anunciaran una ampliacion de capital por 1400M que se destinaran a pagar algunos vencimientos que los acreedores no estan dispuestos a renovar por debajo de 600 puntos basicos sobre la referencia. Este es el motivo de la salida de la accionista mayoritaria ahora.



Esto es una inocentada no?Porque de ser cierto vaya forma de doblegar al accionista. En una capitalizacion de 1200 mill meterle 1400 mill extra es jugar con fuego


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La basura de Bankia pierde el 90% desde su salida a bolsa...
> 
> Menudo despropósito nacional, qué verguenza.



Empresas quiebran todos los días, que vayan los accionistas a pedir explicaciones al consejo de administración. 

La vergüenza es que se haya metido dinero de todos en esa mierda sabiendo todo el mundo que eso era quemar el dinero.


QLDPC



ponzi dijo:


> Esto es una inocentada no?Porque de ser cierto vaya forma de doblegar al accionista. En una capitalizacion de 1200 mill meterle 1400 mill extra es jugar con fuego



Parecido a lo que ha hecho el POP,¿no?


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Eh!!!!, no me busquen líos que era la inocentada del año. Aunque está claro que en la refinanciación les van a pedir vender activos obligatoriamente así como un sobre interés de aupa.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> La basura de Bankia pierde el 90% desde su salida a bolsa...
> 
> Menudo despropósito nacional, qué verguenza.



Y el talego lleno de inmis ..... white collars ni uno hoygan!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> yep.... la verdad es que últimamente el clásico accionista "buy&hold" se está convirtiendo en una suerte de muñeco pim-pam-pum donde aterrizan todos los golpes ::



No se de que le extraña. Si lo describe a la perfección el anglicismo para describir a este tipo de inversor:

buy&hold (tight your anus) ::


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Empresas quiebran todos los días, que vayan los accionistas a pedir explicaciones al consejo de administración.
> 
> La vergüenza es que se haya metido dinero de todos en esa mierda sabiendo todo el mundo que eso era quemar el dinero.
> 
> ...



He leido que un famoso analisto profesor en Darmouth ha catalogado a Rato como integrante del cuarteto de peores CEOs del año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

Janus en versión Troleante :ouch:


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se de que le extraña. Si lo describe a la perfección el anglicismo para describir a este tipo de inversor:
> 
> buy&hold (tight your anus) ::



Esa operación acordeón que ha pillado con el paso cambiado a varios empresarios gallegos en Nova .... es de aupa. Ya ni se respetan ni entre ellos.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus en versión Troleante :ouch:



Janus cuando ha troleado lo ha dicho acto seguido. Hoy es día 28/12 así que nada es trollada.::


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Nuevamente mucha presión en el ask en Prisa. Lo van a tirar hacia abajo, pinta de ello tiene.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya sean hacia un bando o hacia el otro, los "fundamentalismos talibanes" no son una buena cosa, Mulder ::
> 
> Microsoft tiene muchos defectos, es cierto. Qué empresa no los tiene, y más con la exposición al usuario que tienen ellos (tan sólo recordemos cuántos millones de personas en el mundo usan sus productos).
> 
> Pero en su haber también tiene logros importantes, y eso no podemos obviarlo. Para empezar - y no es dato pequeño - son los responsables de haber acercado la informática al gran público durante las últimas dos décadas.



Realmente Apple lo podría haber conseguido, pero Microsoft siempre contó con el monopolio de sistema que venía con el PC. Realmente la manía de Apple por correr solo en sus propios sistemas para asegurar que todo funcionaba correctamente y no encontrarse con problemas de terceros es lo que hizo que Apple no fuera quien acercara la informática al gran público.




> Cuando te refieres a "bloatware" y que devoran recursos, imagino que hablas de sus interfaces gráficas (GUIs), porque en lo que respecta al sistema operativo en sí, la red está llena de benchmarks para prácticamente cualquier software comercial que quieras comparar corriendo sobre Linux y sobre Windows, y el rendimiento es esencialmente idéntico.
> 
> Es fácil diseñar interfaces "ligeras" cuando tu público target es un usuario especializado (caso de Linux, tradicionalmente). Ya no es tan fácil hacerlo cuando tienen que estar hechas "para todos los públicos", esto es, a prueba de usuarios sin conocimientos.
> 
> Si sólo pudieran manejar Windows los usuarios especializados (como ocurre con Linux), otro gallo muy distinto habría cantado para Windows, sus interfaces y su rendimiento en los últimos años.



Cuando hablo de bloatware no me refiero solo al GUI, aunque en mi post anterior si me refería principalmente a esto, me refiero a muchas más cosas, como el office o software de terceros, reconozco que han mejorado en este aspecto. Pero aun no han llegado al nivel de ligereza que se aprecia en Linux.

Linux puede usarse con una facilidad pasmosa tanto para un sistema de usuario, como para un server, como para software empotrado, su filosofía es que muchos programas pequeños juntos hagan algo grande, en Windows la filosofía es programa grande hace cosas grandes.

Por eso les cuesta tanto pasar de su sistema en PC a sistemas de móviles, mientras android (que básicamente es Linux) además de llevar varios años dando guerra ya es el sistema que más se vende en este apartado.




> Mira, precisamente la semana pasada.... la interfaz gráfica que "envuelve" al actualizador de software de uno de mis Fedora, tuvo un error en medio de la actualización y falló. Se niega a volver a arrancar. Así pues, he tenido que crearme una tarea en el Cron para que ejecute yum en modo update automáticamente.



Eso solo me ha pasado en Debian por usar la versión sid, la de desarrollo y vivir al filo del cuchillo constantemente, y la he usado durante años con solo una incidencia reseñable, en la estable jamás de los jamases 




> Ahora vamos y le explicamos eso a *Johnny Canitronic*... que en vez de pinchar en el iconito que pone "Windows Update", lo que tiene que hacer es modificar la tabla cron y leerse el manual de referencia del cliente de línea de comandos de Yum :: Oh, y si algo no va mal, subirle el nivel de debug a "info"



Johnny Canitronic... :XX:




> Es lógico que cuanto más amplías la base de clientes a los que quieres dirigirte, tu producto tiene que ser más genérico y menos optimizado... yo eso lo veo un compromiso necesario, más que un error. Si Microsoft pudiera centrarse sólo en el espacio servidor (como ocurre con *nix) tendríamos un Server 2008 - que ya de por sí es un producto magnífico, por cierto - todavía más cojonudo aún, sin muchas de las _tontunás _que es necesario meterle para hacerlo más accesible a los sysadmins estos de "nueva hornada" :fiufiu:



Bueno, lo del bloatware ha sido un intento de explicar el porque a microsoft le ha costado tanto meterse en el mundo de los móviles y tablets, mientras va cosechando un fracaso tras otro. Realmente trataba de hacer entender a otros foreros cual es el tipo de negocio real de esta empresa y porque le cuesta tanto pasar del éxito de la plataforma PC al fracaso de la plataforma móvil, pero aun así han cosechado bastante éxito en el mundo de las consolas.

Trato de que entiendan en que se basa su negocio y de razonar porque le va bien en unos sectores y en otros no. No hay tanto talibanismo en mi post, aunque si se puede desprender cierto odio hacia la empresa que me ha dado los peores problemas de mi vida de informático.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente Apple lo podría haber conseguido, pero Microsoft siempre contó con el monopolio de sistema que venía con el PC. Realmente la manía de Apple por correr solo en sus propios sistemas para asegurar que todo funcionaba correctamente y no encontrarse con problemas de terceros es lo que hizo que Apple no fuera quien acercara la informática al gran público.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La informática ha ido a peor. Qué tiempos aquellos en los que se escribía el código en wordperfect y luego se llevaba al compilador con secuencia de comandos en el c:\. Ni botones ni hostias.

Recuerdo el primer mac que utilicé en el 91 y las primeras versiones de windows. Iba directo a la opción de "juegos" 

O aquel programa en ADA para definir objetos de datos donde en cada uno almacenaba el nombre de la acción, máximo, mínimo y volumen .... para todas las acciones del contínuo. Todos los días me compraba el Expansión y lo metía a capón por interfaz de comandos ya que no conseguía en ningún sitio un puto fichero con esa info. Qué tiempos .... y cuanto curro.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Quien crea que windows tiene algo que decir en el segmento de tablets y teléfonos creo que no entiende muy bien cual es el negocio de microsoft. Esta empresa basa su negocio en los sistemas software propietarios, es decir, corren su sistema operativo en todas las máquinas que puedan para poder extenderse al máximo número de usuarios posible y su negocio consiste en que pagues (muy caro) no solo por el sistema operativo de clientes y servidores, office, sino también por las herramientas de desarrollo, utilidades, manuales, libros, incluso cursos de capacitación y diplomas, juegos, etc.
> 
> ...



Una vez implantado un software libre como android es muy dificil que uno cerrado invada el mercado. Ha sido un error aliarse con microsoft aunque a lp puede que me equivoque. Por poner un ejemplo Nokia ya tiene preparados los lumia y sin embargo no puede sacarlos porque microsoft ha basado su campaña de navidad en surface.Para mi tienen un problema gordisimo y es que se mueven como un elefante en una cacharreria,despacio y rompiendo todo.Si eres Nokia no puedes permitirte el lujo de esperar 3 años para meterte en el mundo de las tablet ni 5 para los smarphone que compitan contra apple y android. El mercado ha sido implacable tanto que ahora la empresa vale menos que lo que costaria mañana mismo liquidarla .La cuestion es si seguiran 5 años mas a la cola de todo el mundo,el mercado cree que si y yo tengo mis dudas.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Me levanto y les veo con sus pajas de sw trasnochadas ....

Voy a ver si me hacen el desayuno, compro 40000 aurelios de Bankia y me vuelvo a acostar.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me levanto y les veo con sus pajas de sw trasnochadas ....
> 
> Voy a ver si me hacen el desayuno, compro 40000 aurelios de Bankia y me vuelvo a acostar.



Curraros las inocentadas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Curraros las inocentadas



Todos saben que bertok se hace sus desayunos... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

El trozo de Prisa en Telecinco capitaliza unos 400M en equity. Si lo venden junto a la SER (ese negocio no repuntará) ..... arreglarían un buen pedazo de sus problemas. Que siguen siendo muchos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> yep.... la verdad es que últimamente el clásico accionista "buy&hold" se está convirtiendo en una suerte de muñeco pim-pam-pum donde aterrizan todos los golpes ::



Como por ejemplo los de Ebro, Basf, Bayer, KO, Inditex, Grifols, Gas, BME... Pero sí, hay otros que desde luego comprando mierda, comen mierda.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya sean hacia un bando o hacia el otro, los "fundamentalismos talibanes" no son una buena cosa, Mulder ::
> 
> Microsoft tiene muchos defectos, es cierto. Qué empresa no los tiene, y más con la exposición al usuario que tienen ellos (tan sólo recordemos cuántos millones de personas en el mundo usan sus productos).
> 
> ...



Me esta usted llamando taliban??Mire que saco la artilleria pesada de san google de mesas de cristal. No nos olvidemos el medio que uso Microsoft para acercar la informatica al gran publico,bill gates se paso por el forro de forma descarada su acuerdo con ibm y se aprovecho de la falta de vision y lentitud de apple para hacer una copia mala de su sistema operativo, como en muchas otras ocasiones aqui el premio gordo se lo llevo el feo.


http://www.muycomputer.com/2012/04/02/ibm-os2


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Todos saben que bertok se hace sus desayunos... :fiufiu:



Esta noche me he portado bien y me han hecho el desayuno ::

Las bankias vendran a mi en su momento.

Disfrutad de estos dias de calma; a partir de la semana que viene os voy a regalar guano a toneladas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esta noche me he portado bien y me han hecho el desayuno ::
> 
> Las bankias vendran a mi en su momento.
> 
> Disfrutad de estos dias de calma; a partir de la semana que viene os voy a regalar guano a toneladas.



Supongo que anoche no te hicieron el control antidoping....... hubieses meado azul :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2012)

Hombre, si vamos a odiar una empresa por el hecho de que no haya practicado _fair play_ absoluto a lo largo de toda su existencia, me temo que tendrá Ud. que preparar unos cuantos sacos de odio 

A fin de cuentas así son las cosas en la empresa privada, porque de empresa privada hablamos, no de hermanitas de la caridad ni de sectores hiperprotegidos por el gobierno de turno: los errores, defectos o retrasos de unos, son aprovechados por otros para generar negocio. Por cierto que esto mismo es lo que ocurre todos los días en el Mercado.

Para estos casos existen también herramientas: están las patentes y, en última instancia, los litigios para defenderlas. El por qué Apple, y más concretamente Jobs, se ha dedicado años a llorar en público relatando cómo Gates le robó la idea del SO gráfico, en vez de directamente demandarlo si tan claro lo tenía, es algo que se me escapa.

Reducir el éxito y la posición actual (que dure o no, ya se verá) de Microsoft a que, en un momento dado hace unos 25 años, un chavalito con acné en la cara estaba de visita en Palo Alto, vió el entorno de ventanas de Xerox, y le gustó... me parece, no sé... _ligeramente _sobresimplificar el asunto ::



ponzi dijo:


> Me esta usted llamando taliban??Mire que saco la artilleria pesada de san google de mesas de cristal. No nos olvidemos el medio que uso Microsoft para acercar la informatica al gran publico,bill gates se paso por el forro de forma descarada su acuerdo con ibm y se aprovecho de la falta de vision y lentitud de apple para hacer una copia mala de su sistema operativo, como en muchas otras ocasiones aqui el premio gordo se lo llevo el feo.
> 
> 
> 25 años de IBM OS/2, "un Windows mejor que Windows"


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que anoche no te hicieron el control antidoping....... hubieses meado azul :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:



Luego te lo explico, ahora voy con prisa al notario para firmar la escritura de mi nuevo zulo


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Luego te lo explico, ahora voy con prisa al notario para firmar la escritura de mi nuevo zulo



No sé a que se refiere usted con "anoche me porté bien", pero tomase lo que tomase aún le dura el efecto esta mañana ::







Buenos días a todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Luego te lo explico, ahora voy con prisa al notario para firmar la escritura de mi nuevo zulo



Estás que te sales :: ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2012)

Por cierto Sargento, lo veo bajo de forma y corto de latunes ::

Un día en la vida de un 'preparacionista' | Fotografía | ELMUNDO.es


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, si vamos a odiar una empresa por el hecho de que no haya practicado _fair play_ absoluto a lo largo de toda su existencia, me temo que tendrá Ud. que preparar unos cuantos sacos de odio
> 
> A fin de cuentas así son las cosas en la empresa privada, porque de empresa privada hablamos, no de hermanitas de la caridad ni de sectores hiperprotegidos por el gobierno de turno: los errores, defectos o retrasos de unos, son aprovechados por otros para generar negocio. Por cierto que esto mismo es lo que ocurre todos los días en el Mercado.
> 
> ...



Sean misericordes con Apple, Microsoft, Amazon etc.... Todas ellas valen varios centenares de Bankias, nuestro banco de bandera ::

Ya más en serio, esos actores .... todos ellos .... han aportado mucho muchísimo. El mismo MS, tan denostado él, es el responsable de uno de los mayores incrementos de productividad en la historia corporativa gracias a excel. Qué haríamos muchos sin su powerpoint, el cual nos ha cambiado la forma de pensar hacia algo más deductivo y analítico. 

Despellejen, que hay más motivo, a las FCC, ACS, Iberdrolas y el rey del trono troll, Telefónica. Los cuales han aportado muy poquito a la sociedad de si ese término excluimos sus bolsillos (ejecutivos y accionistas). Se lo dice uno conectado vía ADSL ONO. Por eso que no hay cortes.::


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Dic 2012)

Otra perspectiva, microsoft dio el campanazo con windows, aquel 3.1 y como no, windows 95, pero el tiempo ha pasado, y aunque creo que su sistema operativo a mejorado mucho, hoy dia los jovenzuelos se la suda directamente el sistema windows, ellos, que son realmente los que van a comprar en el futuro, solo conocen como marca el iphone, y no saben lo que es machintos, ni les importa una mierda. Ellos solo entienden que si es apple, es caro y bueno, y que si es droid, es barato y funciona. No creo que vayan a pagar mas por un sistema operativo, venga de quien venga, expecto los pijos de apple.

Resumiendo.

Microsoft, se va a comer los mocos con los telefonos. Le da igual, de momento en otros campos, como en las consolas han jugado muy bien sus cartas. Pa rriba en borsa, pero no por los moviles.

Nokia, socia de microsoft, pa bajo que corta, les hace falta ser terrorificamente agresivos para recuperar el tiempo perdido, y muchas marcas estan entrando a saco en el mercado. Pa bajo en borsa

Apple, claramente ganadora, su marca es querida hasta por el mas tonto del pueblo, un triunfo que si lo gestionan bien puede llevarles a cotas insospechadas. Yo si fuese ellos abriria una linea de mercado low cost y el mundo puede ser suyo. Pa rriba en borsa.

Las demas, LG, HTZ etc, todas de momento al alza y a la espera del proximo gran desarrollo.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, si vamos a odiar una empresa por el hecho de que no haya practicado _fair play_ absoluto a lo largo de toda su existencia, me temo que tendrá Ud. que preparar unos cuantos sacos de odio
> 
> A fin de cuentas así son las cosas en la empresa privada, porque de empresa privada hablamos, no de hermanitas de la caridad ni de sectores hiperprotegidos por el gobierno de turno: los errores, defectos o retrasos de unos, son aprovechados por otros para generar negocio. Por cierto que esto mismo es lo que ocurre todos los días en el Mercado.
> 
> ...



No odio Microsoft pero el exito basado en la copia al igual que la mentira tiene las patas muy cortas. La cuestion es que si los ordenadores se convierten en tablet y todos sabemos que el sistema lider actual es Android a Microsoft se le puede acabar el chollo de encasquetarnos SO de 200-300 eu que cada dos por tres se cuelgan. La verdad es que Gates supo aprovechar al maximo los medios a su alcance. Estoy con Janus, el gran exito de Microsft ha sido el office y mas concretamente el excel , una de las herramientas mas completas que existen al menos en finanzas.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No sé a que se refiere usted con "anoche me porté bien", pero tomase lo que tomase aún le dura el efecto esta mañana ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que lo más importante de los vicios que se entienden del post de Bertok es lo de "su nuevo zulo". Si es la trinchera, le demandamos ya que es un punto de encuentro de la forería.


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> y el rey del trono troll,




Una expresión interesante... me la apunto para lanzársela a mi cuñado este fin de año tras los gintonics ::::


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Otra perspectiva, microsoft dio el campanazo con windows, aquel 3.1 y como no, windows 95, pero el tiempo ha pasado, y aunque creo que su sistema operativo a mejorado mucho, hoy dia los jovenzuelos se la suda directamente el sistema windows, ellos, que son realmente los que van a comprar en el futuro, solo conocen como marca el iphone, y no saben lo que es machintos, ni les importa una mierda. Ellos solo entienden que si es apple, es caro y bueno, y que si es droid, es barato y funciona. No creo que vayan a pagar mas por un sistema operativo, venga de quien venga, expecto los pijos de apple.
> 
> Resumiendo.
> 
> ...



La fuerza de Microsoft está en su estrategia de canal. Cuando compramos un portátil, el 99% vienen ya con el Windows incorporado. Este es un detalle importante: no elegimos la primera opción. Quienes luego lo cambian son una parte marginal del conjunto total de usuarios.

Si los vendors de PCs trajesen otro sw de base, sería el que triunfara ....


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Que ven mis ojos, sera una inocentada??..Al fin el futbol espa;ol y Florentino van a pisar la lona. El R.M a un paso a un paso del credit crunch :


http://ecodiario.eleconomista.es/fu...e-de-250-millones-para-el-nuevo-Bernabeu.html


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Con ACS fuera de juego ahora toca sanear la empresa. Las desinversiones no estrategicas van viento en popa.

http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas...-vende-el-20-de-Medgaz-a-la-belga-Fluxys.html


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por cierto Sargento, lo veo bajo de forma y corto de latunes ::
> 
> Un día en la vida de un 'preparacionista' | Fotografía | ELMUNDO.es



Soldado, intensifica tu rutina de entrenamiento o caeras pronto en combate. No podemos permitirnos cargar con heridos, de hecho los ejecutaremos.

Maneja la info correcta, hace unos dias colgue unos videos en el hilo de opciones.

En zombiesquad tienesmayor info.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> O aquel programa en ADA para definir objetos de datos donde en cada uno almacenaba el nombre de la acción, máximo, mínimo y volumen .... para todas las acciones del contínuo. Todos los días me compraba el Expansión y lo metía a capón por interfaz de comandos ya que no conseguía en ningún sitio un puto fichero con esa info. Qué tiempos .... y cuanto curro.



Vaya joya de párrafo, creo que ha pasado desapercibido ::

A veces el frikismo de este hilo surge de los lugares más insospechados, que duro, un programa en ADA para líneas de comandos y sacar estadísticas de la bolsa 

Parece que aquí quien más y quien menos tiene historias tenebrosas que contar.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me esta usted llamando taliban??Mire que saco la artilleria pesada de san google de mesas de cristal. No nos olvidemos el medio que uso Microsoft para acercar la informatica al gran publico,bill gates se paso por el forro de forma descarada su acuerdo con ibm y se aprovecho de la falta de vision y lentitud de apple para hacer una copia mala de su sistema operativo, como en muchas otras ocasiones aqui el premio gordo se lo llevo el feo.
> 
> 
> 25 años de IBM OS/2, "un Windows mejor que Windows"



El os/2 nos los instalábamos los frikis y el BBVA, por lo demás apenas tuvo éxito.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Dic 2012)

.
¿Nadie trabaja con SUN/Solaris?

Porque mis mejores experiencias profesionales han sido con estos equipos.

Y si es para correr bb.dd de Oracle es difícil encontrar algo mejor.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Bankia cada dia mas cerca de 0, la justicia bursatil es implacable, da igual los contactos que tengas.

http://www.eleconomista.es/mercados...a-en-bolsa-un-25-y-toca-un-nuevo-minimo-.html


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Nadie trabaja con SUN/Solaris?
> 
> Porque mis mejores experiencias profesionales han sido con estos equipos.
> ...



Yo he tenido ocasión de trabajar con cosas así, aunque en Linux es todo más completo y está más evolucionado, estos entornos sirven para trabajo bruto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Dic 2012)

No tan inocentes dias,

como estan señores? espero que la cena familiar no acabara en comisaria o lo que es peor en divorcio, peor para la cartera claro. El matrimonio es como unas tremendas minusvalias latentes.

A lo que voy, que estan haciendo con nuestro banco, por que no lo defienden? Nadie piensa ya en la planta 35 de la torre kio? En esos pobres hombres empleados nuestros.

PD: Yo de informatica solo se que el firefox me va mejor que el internet explorer, pero no se porque.

Feliz navidad y año nuevo.


----------



## pollastre (28 Dic 2012)

Durante algunos años trabajé con estaciones SPARC y con SunOS... grandes cacharros los de la familia UltraSPARC. Luego SunOS pasó a llamarse Solaris, se abrió al entorno x86, y ya fue otro rollo distinto.

Para mí sunOS (sparc) y SGI IRIX (estaciones Indigo y Onix) fueron los dos _flavours _más robustos *nix que haya trabajado. 

Luego vendría AIX (de IBM) que nunca me ha gustado demasiado, la verdad. Algunas rarezas como ULTRIX o pequeñas joyas desconocidas como CONVEX OS también las he trabajado.

Trabajé estos sistemas antes del año 2000, hoy en día les he perdido la pista, no sé cómo andarán. 

Those were __the__ times  



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Nadie trabaja con SUN/Solaris?
> 
> Porque mis mejores experiencias profesionales han sido con estos equipos.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El os/2 nos los instalábamos los frikis y el BBVA, por lo demás apenas tuvo éxito.



MS consiguio implantar su sistema operativo gracias a que venia preinstalado de fabrica a pesar de ser de peor calidad. Es un sistema que gasta muchos recursos y a dia de hoy aun no he conocido a nadie que no se le haya colgado un windows al menos una vez en su vida.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he tenido ocasión de trabajar con cosas así, aunque en Linux es todo más completo y está más evolucionado, estos entornos sirven para trabajo bruto.



.
ES que no dan ningún problema. Esto incluye un equipo 12 años en producción con 0 incidencias. Nos daba pereza sustituirlo y, también, había un poco de ver hasta dónde podía llegar (se jubiló de DNS secundario). 

Acabo de mirar el uptime de otro server que se usa muchísimo y veo que lleva 

up 807 day(s), 4:09, y esto me recuerda que el técnico de SUN me recomendó apagarlos una vez al año para evitar problemas de sync de los discos.

Así que le toca un init 6. La gente que está todo el día reiniciando windows (incluidos los servers) no puede entender que eso NO ES LO NORMAL.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Dic 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD: Yo de informatica solo se que el firefox me va mejor que el internet explorer, pero no se porque.



Chinito, yo de coches solo se que el mercedes me va mejor que el BMW, pero si se porque.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Esto empieza a ponerse interesante.Con suerte si bajamos un poco mas podre tirar el anzuelo


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ES que no dan ningún problema. Esto incluye un equipo 12 años en producción con 0 incidencias. Nos daba pereza sustituirlo y, también, había un poco de ver hasta dónde podía llegar (se jubiló de DNS secundario).
> 
> Acabo de mirar el uptime de otro server que se usa muchísimo y veo que lleva
> ...



Yo he tenido servidores Linux (Debian stable) con uptimes similares y hacían montones de tareas, desde servidor proxy y correo para unas 20 personas, samba, bases de datos y programas con PHP, e incluso tareas cron para controlar los procesos desbocados de terminal de otro servidor con SCO Unix y una aplicación Informix ::

El de la oficina tiene ahora 92 días de uptime, pero es porque desgraciadamente se va la luz de vez en cuando.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Dic 2012)

.
Aclaro que es porque siempre pongo el Mercedes por el interior del óvalo y, como no tengo cambio de carril, gana siempre.
















A ver si los Reyes me traen más piezas y se iguala la cosa.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he tenido servidores Linux (Debian stable) con uptimes similares y hacían montones de tareas, desde servidor proxy y correo para unas 20 personas, samba, bases de datos y programas con PHP, e incluso tareas cron para controlar los procesos desbocados de terminal de otro servidor con SCO Unix y una aplicación Informix ::
> 
> El de la oficina tiene ahora 92 días de uptime, pero es porque desgraciadamente se va la luz de vez en cuando.



.
Pues eso, imagínate esto en un windows, uptimes de años. Parece imposible.


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2012)

pásele ración extra de alcohol por las escobillas del BMW ... también alcoholazo para la pista exterior ::

para los entendidos; ¿esto del alcohol servía de algo? :

yo pasé toda la infancia haciéndolo :ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Dic 2012)

Joder, que despedida de año esta dando el ibex, que faenon, aunque previsible.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pásele ración extra de alcohol por las escobillas del BMW ... también alcoholazo para la pista exterior ::
> 
> para los entendidos; ¿esto del alcohol servía de algo? :
> 
> yo pasé toda la infancia haciéndolo :ouch:



Yo les echaba el Old Spice de mi padre y los hacía correr en llamas para intentar que despegaran en el cambio de rasante (yo tenía el 8)... más o menos como el Ibex hoy.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo les echaba el Old Spice de mi padre y los hacía correr en llamas para intentar que despegaran en el cambio de rasante (yo tenía el 8)... más o menos como el Ibex hoy.



Reconocelo querias convertirlo en un delorian


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Dic 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues eso, imagínate esto en un windows, uptimes de años. Parece imposible.



no tiene nada que ver, pero la semana pasada encontré por casualidad la misma chica de su foto.

Michael Drr photography portfolio


Y ahora que le veo, aprovecho para felicitar las navidades a todos los del hilo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Dic 2012)

Menos mal la aclaracion, porque no hay una sola razon para decir que un mercedes es mejor coche que un bmw, y los frenos de los m anteriores no cuentan, fue una broma de los diseñadores de bmw en esa epoca, pero la gente no la entendio. Una broma.

Daimler es una buena empresa.........................de camiones, le falla su division de coches.

Sigan con el tema informatico que igual aprendo algo.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, que despedida de año esta dando el ibex, que faenon, aunque previsible.



Da gusto terminar el año con una sonrisa ::


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Lo mismo es el día de los inocentes en día en que los "inversores" se dan cuenta que los banquitos medios patrios casi no valen nada y se apresuran a cerrar el año en su valor ...


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La informática ha ido a peor. Qué tiempos aquellos en los que se escribía el código en wordperfect y luego se llevaba al compilador con secuencia de comandos en el c:\. Ni botones ni hostias.



Eras mal programador.

Podrías explicar por qué se gana bastante más fuera de la programación (en España) .... ::


----------



## sr.anus (28 Dic 2012)

BANKIA	0,41 -25,54%	-0,14	9.281.620,00	833,48	0,00	0,00%	








Yo ya tuve mi particular visita de pandoro en fcc hace un par de dias. Otros seguiran sufriendo


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Para los que trabajen en ING con 2 cuentas: están ofreciendo IPFs al 4% eliminando la foto de inversión.

Gracias :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Dic 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> BANKIA	0,41 -25,54%	-0,14	9.281.620,00	833,48	0,00	0,00%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La están dejando "niquelá"

Ahora al cajón unos meses, años,...


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para los que trabajen en ING con 2 cuentas: están ofreciendo IPFs al 4% eliminando la foto de inversión.
> 
> Gracias :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:




¿Con dos cuentas y mismo titular?


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Poooonzi

Test de estrés de entidades no financieras: Iberdrola


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Con dos cuentas y mismo titular?



Titulares diferentes 8:


----------



## peseteuro (28 Dic 2012)

Esos *V*ecarios de eleconomista .... ::


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Es de Septiembre 2012 pero os lo recomiendo. Tito bernie sincerándose en el 2' 20''

[YOUTUBE]IBsiHVyaT9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)




----------



## vermer (28 Dic 2012)

Joder que descanso. Estoy pensando en denunciar al próximo que hable de frikinformatica. Nada de reportar. Al garrote. Se libra el que curro con ada.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Joder que descanso. Estoy pensando en denunciar al próximo que hable de frikinformatica. Nada de reportar. Al garrote. Se libra el que curro con ada.



Todo empezó hablando de Nokia....

...pero es que el temperamento nos puede ::


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como por ejemplo los de Ebro, Basf, Bayer, KO, Inditex, Grifols, Gas, BME... Pero sí, hay otros que desde luego comprando mierda, comen mierda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2



Correcto. Y +10


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Poooon
> 
> Test de estrés de entidades no financieras: Iberdrola



Los intereses de la deuda son altos pero no llegan al 50% del beneficio operativo (1500 mill de 4800 mill). Ibe tiene que reducir deuda pero lo esta haciendo. Ahora mismo con el cash flow de operaciones llega aunque por los pelos para pagar las inversiones y la financiacion via dividendos, aun asi yo si fuese Galan bajaria el dividendo a 0,2 y el resto lo utilizaria para amortizar deuda mas rapido, como dice ghkghk vale mas tener una vaca pastando sana que no una explotada.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)

Me huelo carrusel de rumores falsos sobre acuerdo si o no esta tarde (siempre lo mismo)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Dic 2012)

Yo me huelo velotes verdes a tutiplen


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Llegan a un acuerdo el domingo ....


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Esto si que es vivir a tope. Los intereses de la deuda representan el 82% del resultado operativo


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=A&currency=native


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto si que es vivir a tope. Los intereses de la deuda representan el 82% del resultado operativo
> 
> 
> ABENGOA SA (ABG:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek



En un mundo en el que se está penalizando el apalancamiento, Abengoa tiene poca cabida.

Aprovechad para seguir cargando y tal ::


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)

¿Alguien se va a quedar con compra para el lunes en los usanos??


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿Alguien se va a quedar con compra para el lunes en los usanos??



yo pero acojonaito


----------



## egarenc (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llegan a un acuerdo el domingo ....



pues sí que lo veis claro...

Estados Unidos se precipita hacia la recesión | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Dic 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> pues sí que lo veis claro...
> 
> Estados Unidos se precipita hacia la recesión | Internacional | EL PAÍS



Está claro

Gol de Señor en el último minuto. No hay ningún problema.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Dic 2012)

Empieza la sesión mericana...


----------



## sr.anus (28 Dic 2012)

yo hasta enero no muevo un duro, paso de joder el año por dos duros mas. Esta para valientes ahora


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)

Espero una caidita hoy sobre 138x (o mas), del futuro SP500 para empezar a comprar poco a poco (y dejarlo para el lunes), sino no tiene gracia


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Dic 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> no tiene nada que ver, pero la semana pasada encontré por casualidad la misma chica de su foto.
> 
> Michael Drr photography portfolio
> 
> ...




Buen ojo.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya joya de párrafo, creo que ha pasado desapercibido ::
> 
> A veces el frikismo de este hilo surge de los lugares más insospechados, que duro, un programa en ADA para líneas de comandos y sacar estadísticas de la bolsa
> 
> Parece que aquí quien más y quien menos tiene historias tenebrosas que contar.



Todos los días con Expansion en mano. El objeto en cuestión era una estructura de datos con punteros hacia el siguiente elemento, hacia el primero y hacia el posterior. Línea de comandos MSDOS y una joya optimizada (para eso saque buena nota en la asignatura de "Compiladores").

Y algo parecido para programar también en ADA un protocolo ALOHA para gestionar llamadas por móvil en las estaciones base.

Después ya me fuí al Fortran para análisis matemático (modelado de transistores MESFET, curvas de potencia y rendimiento para amplificadores class-B para móviles NOKIA y Alcatel ....). Según iba aprendiendo ... iba flirteando con diferentes lenguajes. Hasta me llegué a programar un gestor de carteras con puertas lógicas y flip flops modelados con VHDL. Aquí el más tonto en algún momento ha hecho lapiceros.

Quien diga que ADA solo vale para sistemas en tiempo real y sistemas empotrados en satélites .... se tiene que caer del guindo.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Peligro en AMD y algunas carboneras. Prudencia.
Las Prisa andan tumbadas. Quizá por hoy hayan dicho ya basta. El nigger fapeándose as usual. Se aburre si no hace el cabrón aunque en el fondo todo es una excusa para un movimiento bien pergeñado.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he tenido ocasión de trabajar con cosas así, aunque en Linux es todo más completo y está más evolucionado, estos entornos sirven para trabajo bruto.



Yo he programado bastante en C para Solaris. Recuerdo el examen de Arquitectura de Computadores que era modelar la relación entre los actores de Doctor en Alaska. Cada uno un proceso independiente (fork) que se habilitaban unos a otros para acabar bastante mal. Uno se volvía loco y en ciertas condiciones asesinaba al resto.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Dic 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Espero una caidita hoy sobre 138x (o mas), del futuro SP500 para empezar a comprar poco a poco (y dejarlo para el lunes), sino no tiene gracia



Buena idea, pero para mi opinión ya ha llegado el tiempo en el que mejor estarse quieto de compras no vaya a ser que Pandoro duerma dos literas más arriba que tú durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Dic 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> pues sí que lo veis claro...
> 
> Estados Unidos se precipita hacia la recesión | Internacional | EL PAÍS



Lo del abismo fiscal es puro teatro. Van a sacar un acuerdo sí o sí, y las bolsas empezarán los primeros días del año peponas, sea cual sea el acuerdo. :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...-de-deuda-por-116000-millones-.html#_Noticias


Mirar las empresas con menos vencimientos (bme)


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

2013 es para value invesment. La nueva fiscalidad ha matado la inversión a corto, quedando relegada sólo para casos aislados (inversión a cuenta de la pareja con bajo o nulo IRPF) o para casos de ludopatía.

Nos leemos en el infierno


----------



## vermer (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Todo empezó hablando de Nokia....
> 
> ...pero es que el temperamento nos puede ::



Si lo digo porque soy del gremio y estoy intentando desengancharme...  

Ponzi, me pille una tablet android


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Si lo digo porque soy del gremio y estoy intentando desengancharme...
> 
> Ponzi, me pille una tablet android



Buena decisión. La crisis optimiza los costes de las empresas ::

Suerte al otro lado


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Todos los días con Expansion en mano. El objeto en cuestión era una estructura de datos con punteros hacia el siguiente elemento, hacia el primero y hacia el posterior. Línea de comandos MSDOS y una joya optimizada (para eso saque buena nota en la asignatura de "Compiladores").
> 
> Y algo parecido para programar también en ADA un protocolo ALOHA para gestionar llamadas por móvil en las estaciones base.
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he programado en ADA, pero se que por los 90 se enseñaba en la universidad, ese lenguaje se usaba principalmente para los aparatos del entorno militar y su nombre viene de Ada Lovelace, que aunque tenga nombre de actriz porno fue la primera programadora de la historia.




Janus dijo:


> Yo he programado bastante en C para Solaris. Recuerdo el examen de Arquitectura de Computadores que era modelar la relación entre los actores de Doctor en Alaska. Cada uno un proceso independiente (fork) que se habilitaban unos a otros para acabar bastante mal. Uno se volvía loco y en ciertas condiciones asesinaba al resto.



Yo empecé a programar en C con un SCO Xenix, allá por el año 90, que le 'chorizamos' a un cliente que nos había traido su host lleno de carbonilla por un incendio que tuvo en su empresa y luego no nos quería pagar. Le secuestramos la maquina hasta que pagó y al final nos quedamos con los discos (en 5,14") y los gruesos manuales de todo el entorno y el lenguaje C, llenos de páginas 'intencionadamente dejadas en blanco' :XX:

Si apilaba todos los manuales de lado y la caja con los discos me llegaban a la cintura, creo que aun los tengo por ahí guardados junto con una máquina igualita a la del cliente, que era un 286 con un disco duro de 40 Mb. (aunque el tamaño del disco era similar al de un tambor de lavadora) algún día esa máquina y su documentación valdrán mucha pasta, creo que ya debe valerla.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eras mal programador.
> 
> Podrías explicar por qué se gana bastante más fuera de la programación (en España) .... ::



Tronco, programaba que te cagas y tengo auténticas virguerías hoy en día para modelado financiero.

Donde se gana es programando para aplicarlo en algún sitio que tenga que ver con el dinero


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo nunca he programado en ADA, pero se que por los 90 se enseñaba en la universidad, ese lenguaje se usaba principalmente para los aparatos del entorno militar y su nombre viene de Ada Lovelace, que aunque tenga nombre de actriz porno fue la primera programadora de la historia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ADA lo cogí en el 95 en una asignatura que se llamaba "Compiladores", muy fácil porque sintácticamente era muy muy similar al Pascal. De hecho, cuando se creo el lenguaje en cuestión se determinó que la sintáxis fuera muy similar a Pascal al ser éste un lenguaje universal en el ámbito de la enseñanda. Efectivamente, la Sr ADA está considerada la primera programadora de la historia si bien yo creo que fue Eva (programó al milímetro follarse a un tontaina y después en vez de fumarse un cigarrillo .... comerse una manzana y yo tengo dudas si no le comió algo a la serptiente).

Mi experiencia en ADA a nivel particular (en mi casa) con un Olivetti x286 de 40Mb de disco y 1Mb de RAM. Cuando le metí el primer windows .... la de Dios, iba muuuuuuuuuuuuuuy lento.


----------



## aksarben (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Todos los días con Expansion en mano. El objeto en cuestión era una estructura de datos con punteros hacia el siguiente elemento, hacia el primero y hacia el posterior. Línea de comandos MSDOS y una joya optimizada (para eso saque buena nota en la asignatura de "Compiladores")



Una lista enlazada con acceso a cabecera de toda la vida de dios . Aunque respect por lo de usar Wordperfect para escribir el código, para que nos llamen rarunos a los del vi...


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Un velón verde hoy en Prisa con el volumen que lleva y forzándolo a guarismos como el de ayer .... sería de chiste, obra maestra.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

1,1 billions capitaliza en Bolsa doña Bankia. Hay que joderse para que después digan que Prisa está en 120M y Gamesa en 400M. O los segundos suben o la primera baja. No sé por qué pero creo que sé la respuesta.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Vela escombrera en diario para BBVA, Popular, SAN ..... la chamsione lig de la banca.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Se huele subidón en Apple, nos jugamos owned.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, llevo muchos meses desconectado. Felices fiestas a todos y suerte por ahi fuera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Dic 2012)

El volumen de POP es brutal. Lo están aguantando. Y el de Bankia es el segundo mayor, ambos muy por encima del SAN. OMG!


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 1,1 billions capitaliza en Bolsa doña Bankia. Hay que joderse para que después digan que Prisa está en 120M y Gamesa en 400M. O los segundos suben o la primera baja. No sé por qué pero creo que sé la respuesta.



Digalo popr dios, no sea timido.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2012)

Que han de subir las tres, joder. España, ESPAÑA, ES-PA-ÑA


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Dic 2012)

Me sigue poniendo nervioso la falta de acuerdo en USA, lo mismo son tan estupidos para provocar el abismo fiscal con tal de joder a Obama. En este tema lo tienen cojido por los guevos y va a tener que ceder lo indecible.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2012)

Yo lo veo como la tension nuclear entre la India y Pakistan. No creo que pase nada esta vez, pero cada vez que barajamos y repartimos cartas estamos incurriendo en riesgo.

Y algun dia catapum.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me sigue poniendo nervioso la falta de acuerdo en USA, lo mismo son tan estupidos para provocar el abismo fiscal con tal de joder a Obama. En este tema lo tienen cojido por los guevos y va a tener que ceder lo indecible.



Es a Obama a quien le favorece un desacuerdo. Está ganando el pulso en las encuestas, que culpan a los republicanos y si las subidas de impuestos son automáticas luego es más fácil reducirlos selectivamente a las rentas más bajas. Le está saliendo de cine...


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Al negro no le da la cabeza para tanto ...

Firmarán porque a ninguno de ambos bandos le interesa la recesión.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Al negro no le da la cabeza para tanto ...
> 
> Firmarán porque a ninguno de ambos bandos le interesa la recesión.



Sí, pero en enero... después de sacar réditos políticos.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sí, pero en enero... después de sacar réditos políticos.



Se juntan el domingo, se hacen unas blowjobs y salen en la TV anunciando el acuerdo basado en su compromiso en la estabilidad de la gran nación usana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

Oh-ma-gah! Fortan! Fortan66 i guess...


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se juntan el domingo, se hacen unas blowjobs y salen en la TV anunciando el acuerdo basado en su compromiso en la estabilidad de la gran nación usana.



Tengo contemplada esa contingencia también. El festivo del lunes da mucho juego...


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Viernes terminal


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Lo han puesto en otro jilo. Al loro con Tito Celente, desatao.

[YOUTUBE]80F8mY1tcxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Voy a romper la hucha para asaltar bankia. Tooooda para mí ::::::


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Voy a romper la hucha para asaltar bankia. Tooooda para mí ::::::



Ten cuidado con los tesoros,en ocasiones se llevan por delante a sus propietarios


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_DMzkzqmmM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo muchos meses desconectado. Felices fiestas a todos y suerte por ahi fuera.



Hey man!!!!, Merry Christmas


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Joder!!!!, qué cara sigo viendo Bankia. Es como los pisos.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder!!!!, qué cara sigo viendo Bankia. Es como los pisos.



Hay que dejar que el tiempo ponga esos activos en su precio ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder!!!!, qué cara sigo viendo Bankia. Es como los pisos.



Es como el anillo de golum no era un activo si no un pasivo


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es como el anillo de golum no era un activo si no un pasivo



Si supieras lo optimista que está siendo Goiri en sus círculos cercanos .....

Es de traca, está convencido que va a sacar el banco adelante. Un mito que se cayó. Está claro que si fuera un figura, no le hubieran votado del BBVA o le hubiera fichado Botín.


----------



## Janus (28 Dic 2012)

Arch Coal sigue dominada claramente por la MM200 que además está con pendiente negativa.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Dic 2012)

Ahí van los 13.000 del dow...


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si supieras lo optimista que está siendo Goiri en sus círculos cercanos .....
> 
> Es de traca, está convencido que va a sacar el banco adelante. Un mito que se cayó. Está claro que si fuera un figura, no le hubieran votado del BBVA o le hubiera fichado Botín.



Yo creo que puede sacar el banco adelante pero no tal y como lo conocemos.El unico camino que tiene es cerrar sucursales a punta pala y convertir deuda en capital vamos perder dinero a manos llenas, para todos seria mas rentable que cerrase ma;ana mismo la entidad.


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Dic 2012)

No entro en Bankia aunque la accion este a -3


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No entro en Bankia aunque la accion este a -3



Con las ampliaciones de capital ya lo estara y tambien a -1 lo que pasa que desde fuera no lo veremos pero sus accionistas sabran en propias carnes la crudeza de padecer varias veces la ira del acordeon y quien sabe igual hasta algun contrasplit a modo de estocada final.


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con las ampliaciones de capital ya lo estara y tambien a -1 lo que pasa que desde fuera no lo veremos pero sus accionistas sabran en propias carnes la crudeza de padecer varias veces la ira del acordeon y quien sabe igual hasta algun contrasplit a modo de estocada final.



Con una operación acordeón y un buen contrasplit es suficiente.

Ambas medidas son seguras.


----------



## ponzi (28 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con una operación acordeón y un buen contrasplit es suficiente.
> 
> Ambas medidas son seguras.



Para una ruina 100% garantiza si


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para una ruina 100% garantiza si



Todavía tiene mucho que bajar pero la voy a tener en radar por si acaso


----------



## neofiz (28 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No entro en Bankia aunque la accion este a -3



Con Bankia los españoles inventaremos las cotizaciones negativas.

La gente comprará a -3 para hacer trading y vender a -2,9. 

::::::


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2012)

Casi mejor meterse en Colonial como dice uno por el principal.


----------



## Mulder (28 Dic 2012)

neofiz dijo:


> Con Bankia los españoles inventaremos las cotizaciones negativas.
> 
> La gente comprará a -3 para hacer trading y vender a -2,9.
> 
> ::::::



A falta de cortos, haremos largos negativos :XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)

Lo de un acuerdo el domingo y peponazo me esta oliendo ya al Armageddon de gacelas (la jugada esta demasiada comentada y no paran de hacerla saber)

_Los impuestos son impuestos, y reducción de gastos es reducción de gasto_..... toda decisión de mañana sera peor a la situación de hoy 

.............. y los ricos no son muy tontos


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Dic 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Casi mejor meterse en Colonial como dice uno por el principal.



Si, lo dice Zparo, que esta como una puta cabra. Si pudiera me ponía corto sólo por que el mete largos.


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)

vamossssssssssssss


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)




----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

*!!! Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coño !!!, Cojones, Hostias. *


----------



## patilltoes (28 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si, lo dice Zparo, que esta como una puta cabra. Si pudiera me ponía corto sólo por que el mete largos.



No te digo yo que no, pero las empresas se estan reorganizando. Algunas han dejado atras la megalomania constructora y vuelven a la gestion de alquilar y blabla. Como si fuesen REITs.

Pero tela la de mierda que puede haber en los libros.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Dic 2012)

Veo que hoy han quedado todos en el salón de Mulder a tomar un café y charlar.







Si un día hay quedada de los del hilo, por favor, no me inviten.


----------



## aksarben (28 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Veo que hoy han quedado todos en el salón de Mulder a tomar un café y charlar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me pido el sillón reclinable


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)

Diosssssssssssss


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Veo que hoy han quedado todos en el salón de Mulder a tomar un café y charlar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se pq pero a mi nadie me ha invitado a tomar café....no se el motivo :XX::XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (28 Dic 2012)

Futuro sp500 1388 comprado, a ver que pasa ....(Me pudo la estrategia inicial)

Edito..... Mas que cerrado......saltaron stop por los aires


----------



## bertok (28 Dic 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Futuro sp500 1388 comprado, a ver que pasa ....(Me pudo la estrategia inicial)
> 
> Edito..... Mas que cerrado......saltaron stop por los aires



La volatilidad provocada por el nerviosismo de la decisión sobre el Fiscal Cliff, anula cualquier posibilidad sensata de realizar trading en estos niveles.

Usa los aurelios en hacer un buen regalo a tu mujer ::, saldrás ganando


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Dic 2012)

Fuego purificador, hoygan


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

*Belgium Jump..... 
*

[YOUTUBE]adI9rwrLMWo[/YOUTUBE]

*C'mon!!!!!*


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2012)

es ustek un poco/bastante Canitrónico ienso:

(era canitrónico) :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> es ustek un poco/bastante Canitrónico ienso:
> 
> (era canitrónico) :



bah!!! 90's are 90's.

O es usted muy joven o mu mashor......


Aquello era otro mundo!!!


edit: Este Yves Deruyter es un piuto crack!


Luego estaban los parguelas que escuchaban:
Saturday night
Dabarara Dirara-rara 


[YOUTUBE]PwkHGLI-cr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Dic 2012)

1384.95 parece que en 15 minutos, vendieron hasta las sillas


----------



## diosmercado (28 Dic 2012)

Termina con avances reunin de Obama y lderes Congreso sobre abismo fiscal

De ser asi estamos ante una trampa brutal.


----------



## tarrito (28 Dic 2012)

no se "preocupe" Don ... somos igual/similar de jóvenes 
era por darle uso y difusión al nuevo palabro

sí yo también bailé el "bailesito" didi-dadada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2012)

Añadido al diccionario 



Y anda que lo de trono rey troll o algo asi.... :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (29 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Añadido al diccionario
> 
> 
> 
> Y anda que lo de trono rey troll o algo asi.... :ouch:



algo así era, el Sr "P" se la ha guardado para uso y disfrute para con su cuñado ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2012)

*rey del trono troll* Janus ©


:XX:


----------



## tarrito (29 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *rey del trono troll* Janus ©
> 
> 
> :XX:



aka "RTT"

por rizar el rizo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2012)

Atentos al ataque a la yugular a las xboxes pleistechons y demás:

Vídeo unboxing de la consola "indie" Ouya


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2012)

Ya han publicado en el BOE los cambios en la ley 35/2006.

Lo tengo claro, cierro Interdin e IG y me vuelvo a Poker Stars ::

Ley 16/2012, de 27 de diciembre, por la que se adoptan diversas medidas tributarias dirigidas a la consolidación de las finanzas públicas y al impulso de la actividad económica.

"En tercer lugar, con la finalidad de penalizar fiscalmente los movimientos especulativos, en la base imponible del ahorro sólo se incluirán las ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales derivadas de la transmisión de elementos patrimoniales que hubieran permanecido en el patrimonio del contribuyente durante más de un año."


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya han publicado en el BOE los cambios en la ley 35/2006.
> 
> Lo tengo claro, cierro Interdin e IG y me vuelvo a Poker Stars ::
> 
> ...



?acciones, futuros, cfds, depositos, fondos, etfs?.

Algun interesado que lo sepa--- que lo casque


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Dic 2012)

Antiguo artículo:

Constituyen la renta del ahorro:
a) Los rendimientos del capital mobiliario previstos
en los apartados 1, 2 y 3 del artículo 25 de esta Ley. No
obstante, los rendimientos del capital mobiliario previstos
en el apartado 2 del artículo 25 de esta Ley procedentes
de entidades vinculadas con el contribuyente formarán
parte de la renta general.
b) *Las ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales que se
pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de transmisiones de
elementos patrimoniales.*

Nuevo artículo;
b) Las ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales que se pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de transmisiones de elementos patrimoniales *adquiridos o de mejoras realizadas en los mismos con más de un año de antelación a la fecha de transmisión o de derechos de suscripción que correspondan a valores adquiridos, asimismo, con la misma antelación*.»

Vamos, que todas las ganancias patrimoniales que no tengan más de un año se van de la base del ahorro a la general.

Rendimientos del capital mobiliario detallados (no afectados):


Spoiler



Artículo 25, apartados 1,2 y 3 de la antigua Ley 35/2006

Artículo 25. Rendimientos íntegros del capital mobiliario.
Tendrán la consideración de rendimientos íntegros
del capital mobiliario los siguientes:
1. Rendimientos obtenidos por la participación en
los fondos propios de cualquier tipo de entidad.
Quedan incluidos dentro de esta categoría los siguientes
rendimientos, dinerarios o en especie:
a) Los dividendos, primas de asistencia a juntas y participaciones
en los beneficios de cualquier tipo de entidad.
b) Los rendimientos procedentes de cualquier clase
de activos, excepto la entrega de acciones liberadas que,
estatutariamente o por decisión de los órganos sociales,
faculten para participar en los beneficios, ventas, operaciones,
ingresos o conceptos análogos de una entidad por
causa distinta de la remuneración del trabajo personal.
c) Los rendimientos que se deriven de la constitución
o cesión de derechos o facultades de uso o disfrute,
cualquiera que sea su denominación o naturaleza, sobre
los valores o participaciones que representen la participación
en los fondos propios de la entidad.
d) Cualquier otra utilidad, distinta de las anteriores,
procedente de una entidad por la condición de socio,
accionista, asociado o partícipe.
e) La distribución de la prima de emisión de acciones
o participaciones. El importe obtenido minorará,
hasta su anulación, el valor de adquisición de las acciones
o participaciones afectadas y el exceso que pudiera resultar
tributará como rendimiento del capital mobiliario.
2. Rendimientos obtenidos por la cesión a terceros
de capitales propios.
Tienen esta consideración las contraprestaciones de
todo tipo, cualquiera que sea su denominación o naturaleza,
dinerarias o en especie, como los intereses y cualquier
otra forma de retribución pactada como remuneración
por tal cesión, así como las derivadas de la
transmisión, reembolso, amortización, canje o conversión
de cualquier clase de activos representativos de la captación
y utilización de capitales ajenos.
a) En particular, tendrán esta consideración:
1.º Los rendimientos procedentes de cualquier instrumento
de giro, incluso los originados por operaciones
comerciales, a partir del momento en que se endose o
transmita, salvo que el endoso o cesión se haga como
pago de un crédito de proveedores o suministradores.
2.º La contraprestación, cualquiera que sea su denominación
o naturaleza, derivada de cuentas en toda clase
de instituciones financieras, incluyendo las basadas en
operaciones sobre activos financieros.
3.º Las rentas derivadas de operaciones de cesión
temporal de activos financieros con pacto de recompra.
4.º Las rentas satisfechas por una entidad financiera,
como consecuencia de la transmisión, cesión o transferencia,
total o parcial, de un crédito titularidad de aquélla.
b) En el caso de transmisión, reembolso, amortización,
canje o conversión de valores, se computará como
rendimiento la diferencia entre el valor de transmisión,
reembolso, amortización, canje o conversión de los mismos
y su valor de adquisición o suscripción.
Como valor de canje o conversión se tomará el que
corresponda a los valores que se reciban.
Los gastos accesorios de adquisición y enajenación
serán computados para la cuantificación del rendimiento,
en tanto se justifiquen adecuadamente.
Los rendimientos negativos derivados de transmisiones
de activos financieros, cuando el contribuyente
hubiera adquirido activos financieros homogéneos dentro
de los dos meses anteriores o posteriores a dichas
transmisiones, se integrarán a medida que se transmitan
los activos financieros que permanezcan en el patrimonio
del contribuyente.
3. Rendimientos procedentes de operaciones de
capitalización, de contratos de seguro de vida o invalidez
y de rentas derivadas de la imposición de capitales.
a) Rendimientos dinerarios o en especie procedentes
de operaciones de capitalización y de contratos de
seguro de vida o invalidez, excepto cuando, con arreglo a
lo previsto en el artículo 17.2.a) de esta Ley, deban tributar
como rendimientos del trabajo.
En particular, se aplicarán a estos rendimientos de
capital mobiliario las siguientes reglas:
1.º) Cuando se perciba un capital diferido, el rendimiento
del capital mobiliario vendrá determinado por la
diferencia entre el capital percibido y el importe de las
primas satisfechas.
2.º) En el caso de rentas vitalicias inmediatas, que no
hayan sido adquiridas por herencia, legado o cualquier
otro título sucesorio, se considerará rendimiento de capital
mobiliario el resultado de aplicar a cada anualidad los
porcentajes siguientes:
40 por ciento, cuando el perceptor tenga menos de
40 años.
35 por ciento, cuando el perceptor tenga entre 40
y 49 años.
28 por ciento, cuando el perceptor tenga entre 50
y 59 años.
41752 Miércoles 29 noviembre 2006 BOE núm. 285
24 por ciento, cuando el perceptor tenga entre 60
y 65 años.
20 por ciento, cuando el perceptor tenga más de 66
y 69 años.
8 por ciento, cuando el perceptor tenga más de 70 años.
Estos porcentajes serán los correspondientes a la edad
del rentista en el momento de la constitución de la renta y
permanecerán constantes durante toda su vigencia.
3.º) Si se trata de rentas temporales inmediatas, que
no hayan sido adquiridas por herencia, legado o cualquier
otro título sucesorio, se considerará rendimiento del capital
mobiliario el resultado de aplicar a cada anualidad los
porcentajes siguientes:
12 por ciento, cuando la renta tenga una duración inferior
o igual a 5 años.
16 por ciento, cuando la renta tenga una duración
superior a 5 e inferior o igual a 10 años.
20 por ciento, cuando la renta tenga una duración
superior a 10 e inferior o igual a 15 años.
25 por ciento, cuando la renta tenga una duración
superior a 15 años.
4.º) Cuando se perciban rentas diferidas, vitalicias o
temporales, que no hayan sido adquiridas por herencia,
legado o cualquier otro título sucesorio, se considerará
rendimiento del capital mobiliario el resultado de aplicar
a cada anualidad el porcentaje que corresponda de los
previstos en los números 2.º) y 3.º) anteriores, incrementado
en la rentabilidad obtenida hasta la constitución de
la renta, en la forma que reglamentariamente se determine.
Cuando las rentas hayan sido adquiridas por donación
o cualquier otro negocio jurídico a título gratuito e
inter vivos, el rendimiento del capital mobiliario será,
exclusivamente, el resultado de aplicar a cada anualidad
el porcentaje que corresponda de los previstos en los
números 2.º) y 3.º) anteriores.
No obstante lo previsto en el párrafo anterior, en los
términos que reglamentariamente se establezcan, las
prestaciones por jubilación e invalidez percibidas en
forma de renta por los beneficiarios de contratos de
seguro de vida o invalidez, distintos de los establecidos
en el artículo 17.2. a), y en los que no haya existido ningún
tipo de movilización de las provisiones del contrato de
seguro durante su vigencia, se integrarán en la base
imponible del impuesto, en concepto de rendimientos del
capital mobiliario, a partir del momento en que su cuantía
exceda de las primas que hayan sido satisfechas en virtud
del contrato o, en el caso de que la renta haya sido adquirida
por donación o cualquier otro negocio jurídico a
título gratuito e inter vivos, cuando excedan del valor
actual actuarial de las rentas en el momento de la constitución
de éstas. En estos casos no serán de aplicación los
porcentajes previstos en los números 2.º) y 3.º) anteriores.
Para la aplicación de este régimen será necesario que
el contrato de seguro se haya concertado, al menos, con
dos años de anterioridad a la fecha de jubilación.
5.º) En el caso de extinción de las rentas temporales
o vitalicias, que no hayan sido adquiridas por herencia,
legado o cualquier otro título sucesorio, cuando la extinción
de la renta tenga su origen en el ejercicio del derecho
de rescate, el rendimiento del capital mobiliario será el
resultado de sumar al importe del rescate las rentas satisfechas
hasta dicho momento y de restar las primas satisfechas
y las cuantías que, de acuerdo con los párrafos
anteriores de este apartado, hayan tributado como rendimientos
del capital mobiliario. Cuando las rentas hayan
sido adquiridas por donación o cualquier otro negocio
jurídico a título gratuito e inter vivos, se restará, adicionalmente,
la rentabilidad acumulada hasta la constitución de
las rentas.
6.°) Los seguros de vida o invalidez que prevean
prestaciones en forma de capital y dicho capital se destine
a la constitución de rentas vitalicias o temporales, siempre
que esta posibilidad de conversión se recoja en el
contrato de seguro, tributarán de acuerdo con lo establecido
en el primer párrafo del número 4.° anterior. En ningún
caso, resultará de aplicación lo dispuesto en este
número cuando el capital se ponga a disposición del contribuyente
por cualquier medio.
b) Las rentas vitalicias u otras temporales que tengan
por causa la imposición de capitales, salvo cuando hayan
sido adquiridas por herencia, legado o cualquier otro título
sucesorio. Se considerará rendimiento del capital mobiliario
el resultado de aplicar a cada anualidad los porcentajes
previstos por los números 2.º) y 3.º) de la letra a) de este
apartado para las rentas, vitalicias o temporales, inmediatas
derivadas de contratos de seguro de vida.



Intereses bancarios, depósito, dividendos y rentas de planes y seguros se salvan y todo lo demas afectado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2012)

Genstanta, se veía venir.

¿Los CFDs también entran? Tengo mis dudas. A ver si algún hentendío  nos hylumina.


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2012)

Os lo vengo anticipando hace tiempo: nuestra operativa de trading esta muerta.

Ahora solo hsy cabida para depositos del 4% para arriba, value investment y disfrutar del tiempo y de la vida.

Alguna vez me ha preguntado algun forero si me iba a dedicar al trading. Mi respuesta siempre ha sido NO y con estas medidas se entiende en parte el por que.


----------



## kikepm (29 Dic 2012)

No es retroactivo ¿no? Se supone que entra en vigor a partir del 1 de enero de 2013. Corregirme si estoy equivocado.


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Genstanta, se veía venir.
> 
> ¿Los CFDs también entran? Tengo mis dudas. A ver si algún hentendío  nos hylumina.



Yo entiendo que si el cfd es considerado como una ganancia/perdida patrimonial diaria porque se liquidan diariamente se van directamente al general independientemente incluso de que mantengas la inversión más de un año. Pero vamos a ver opiniones...


----------



## wetpiñata (29 Dic 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> No es retroactivo ¿no? Se supone que entra en vigor a partir del 1 de enero de 2013. Corregirme si estoy equivocado.



No lo es. Afectará al IRPF 2013.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo entiendo que si el cfd es considerado como una ganancia/perdida patrimonial diaria porque se liquidan diariamente se van directamente al general independientemente incluso de que mantengas la inversión más de un año. Pero vamos a ver opiniones...



Yo creo lo mismo. Da igual que sean sobre índices, acciones o materias primas. Todo iría a parar al general. Así que tampoco cambia mucho el asunto. :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ?acciones, futuros, cfds, depositos, fondos, etfs?.
> 
> Algun interesado que lo sepa--- que lo casque



a, b, c, e, f son correctas.

Los depósitos son rendimientos del capital mobiliario. Todo lo demás es una ganancia patrimonial. Aún no me lo he leído, tengo que bajar a por un antiácido antes ::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2012)

El Constitucional francés invalida el impuesto a las grandes fortunas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El Constitucional francés invalida el impuesto a las grandes fortunas



Perroflauters ladrando en 3, 2, 1 ......


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Dic 2012)

Jo Jo

Evo Morales expropia cuatro filiales de Iberdrola en Bolivia - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> Evo Morales expropia cuatro filiales de Iberdrola en Bolivia - elEconomista.es



Sera desgraciado el tiraflechas corrupto este que tiene mas ponchos que cantinflas :


----------



## bertok (29 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sera desgraciado el tiraflechas corrupto este que tiene mas ponchos que cantinflas :



IBE es inversión de alto riesgo :ouch:


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (29 Dic 2012)

Lo mismo es que ha estado viendo lo que ha subido la luz aquí en la madre patría durante este último año y ha pensao el tipejo este "pues yo paso de pagar la luz un 70% más cara en un año", y entonces ha llamado a su amigo Cantiflas y le ha dicho:

- Oye Cantiflas, has visto lo que han subido la luz los cabrones estos allá en hispañistán.
- Pues sí parece que la han subido un poco y tal.
- ¿ A nosotros nos pueden hacer lo mismo?.
- Sip.
-¿Y nosotros podemos hacer algo para evitarlo, Cantiflitas?.
- Sip, podemos expropiarlos y controlar la empresa nosotros garantizando el precio y el suministro y tal...
- Bien Cantiflas, dame el poncho y la vara de expropiar y vamos pa allá...


----------



## Mulder (29 Dic 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Lo mismo es que ha estado viendo lo que ha subido la luz aquí en la madre patría durante este último año y ha pensao el tipejo este "pues yo paso de pagar la luz un 70% más cara en un año", y entonces ha llamado a su amigo Cantiflas y le ha dicho:
> 
> - Oye Cantiflas, has visto lo que han subido la luz los cabrones estos allá en hispañistán.
> - Pues sí parece que la han subido un poco y tal.
> ...



Hoyga! ¿donde quedó aquello de cuate y pinche? ::


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (29 Dic 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoyga! ¿donde quedó aquello de cuate y pinche? ::



Disculpeme, no tengo el gusto de relacionarme con personas de allende.


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> IBE es inversión de alto riesgo :ouch:











Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> Evo Morales expropia cuatro filiales de Iberdrola en Bolivia - elEconomista.es




Creo que no aporta mucho a la cuenta de resultados el problema es que si no paga el justiprecio habrá que provisionar perdidas siendo infraestructuras que aun por pequeñas que sean mínimo valen unos cuantos mill y ahí si que es un buern roto. Vaya tela con el Boliviano mucho socialismo y mucha parafernalia pero mira como ha expropiado el 28 justo cuando los mercados estaban cerrados. Al final no me he librado de la inocentada del año.


----------



## ponzi (29 Dic 2012)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> Lo mismo es que ha estado viendo lo que ha subido la luz aquí en la madre patría durante este último año y ha pensao el tipejo este "pues yo paso de pagar la luz un 70% más cara en un año", y entonces ha llamado a su amigo Cantiflas y le ha dicho:
> 
> - Oye Cantiflas, has visto lo que han subido la luz los cabrones estos allá en hispañistán.
> - Pues sí parece que la han subido un poco y tal.
> ...



Puede parecer un tipo graciosete con sus cosillas y sus ponchos pero ahí donde le veis su fortuna en A no para de crecer y ya me gustaría a mi saber la que ademas tendrá en B. Es demencial que alguien que dice luchar por el pueblo acapare semejante patrimonio en uno de los países mas pobres de sudamerica.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/ultimas_noticias/2012/11/121109_ultnot_evo_morales_ponchos_en.shtml


----------



## VLADELUI (29 Dic 2012)

pagaran justiprecio en tres meses


----------



## VLADELUI (29 Dic 2012)

tasador independiente. tal vez sea hasta buena noticia


----------



## paulistano (29 Dic 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Dando vueltas al tema de la fiscalidad...

Ahora mismo tengo en cartera unos chicharros comprados hace más de dos años con pérdidas aproximadas de 9.000 euros.

Este año 2012 voy ganando 7.000 euros.

Sería interesante vender los chicharros para no tributar esos 7.000?

Siempre tendré tiempo de recomprar los chicharros:fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (29 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Dando vueltas al tema de la fiscalidad...
> 
> ...



Las minusvalias tienen hasta cuatro años para compensar, siempre que tardes mas de un año en comprar las mismas acciones que te han generado la perdida. Si vendes hasta 7000 euros de chicharros se te quedarian compensadas,creo:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (29 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Dando vueltas al tema de la fiscalidad...
> 
> ...



Los vendes ya y los recompras el miércoles ..... si es que ves algo que les haga subir. No estaría de más cerrar las pérdidas, empeñarse no lleva a ningún lugar.


----------



## Tonto Simon (29 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los vendes ya y los recompras el miércoles ..... si es que ves algo que les haga subir. No estaría de más cerrar las pérdidas, empeñarse no lleva a ningún lugar.



Perdon, antes he dicho que tiene que pasar un año, no podras deducir las minusvalias si vuelves a comprar en menos de dos meses


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Dando vueltas al tema de la fiscalidad...
> 
> ...



Al margen del comportamiento que esperes de los valores, depende de que vayas a hacer en 2013. Siempre podrás vender paquetes con pérdidas para compensarlos con ganancias y así que no te computen en la base general.

Darte la respuesta óptima con estos datos es imposible.

Por otra parte en el tema de las plusvalías a menos de un año hay quien tiene pensado cubrirse con posiciones inversas en un mismo índice o producto, vendiendo la que genere pérdida antes del año y la que dé beneficio a más de un año. Todo sea que quede en break-even con este mercado lateral ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sera desgraciado el tiraflechas corrupto este que tiene mas ponchos que cantinflas :



¿Cómo acabó el tema de Red Eléctrica? ¿Pagó precio de mercado?

Ahora le echaré un vistazo al gráfico de IBE, pero tiene buena pinta para largos a las 9.01 de lunes después del pánico de las 9.00 :cook:


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

http://www.ivoox.com/economia-direc...voltaico-espanol-audios-mp3_rf_1675836_1.html


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Dic 2012)

¿El año próximo dejaréis volver a nuestro jalapeño? Ha aprendido modales.

[YOUTUBE]CgWYN5e9K10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Dic 2012)

Y este de regalo.

Good night xD

[YOUTUBE]907ntDagg7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo acabó el tema de Red Eléctrica? ¿Pagó precio de mercado?
> 
> Ahora le echaré un vistazo al gráfico de IBE, pero tiene buena pinta para largos a las 9.01 de lunes después del pánico de las 9.00 :cook:



Dijo que iba a pagar 30 mill pero no encuentro ni una noticia donde se confirme ese pago. Me da que las promesas de este son papel mojado


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dijo que iba a pagar 30 mill pero no encuentro ni una noticia donde se confirme ese pago. Me da que las promesas de este son papel mojado



El único que tiene platita para pagar es el cacique de Venezuela, los demás son unos tiraflechas. Lo bien que le vino a Botín ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Dic 2012)

Un poquito de TASE

TASE Site - Homepage


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Perdon, antes he dicho que tiene que pasar un año, no podras deducir las minusvalias si vuelves a comprar en menos de dos meses



Es que las minusvalías las compensa con las plusvis de otros valores en 2012. Después si ha comprado ....... irá para más adelante.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo acabó el tema de Red Eléctrica? ¿Pagó precio de mercado?
> 
> Ahora le echaré un vistazo al gráfico de IBE, pero tiene buena pinta para largos a las 9.01 de lunes después del pánico de las 9.00 :cook:



Iberdrola va a pedir 75M. Sabiendo que estarán pidiendo más del doble de lo justo (así se negocia, pides mucho para quedarte en la mitad) ..... lo que les han expropiado debe ser un para de locales y un par de garajes.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

El despertar de esta gran mentira va a ser terrible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voiG6pGjogA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que las minusvalías las compensa con las plusvis de otros valores en 2012. Después si ha comprado ....... irá para más adelante.



Si hay recompra de valores homogéneos dos meses antes a dos meses después de la venta de los valores que generan las minusvalías no se pueden*/deben* computar estas minusvalías.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si hay recompra de valores homogéneos dos meses antes a dos meses después de la venta de los valores que generan las minusvalías *no se pueden* computar estas minusvalías.



No se deben.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

El periodo para evitar este "wash sale" en EEUU es de 30 días por lo que si los usanos están vendiendo para apuntarse minusvalías la debilidad de ciertos valores se puede prolongar durante gran parte de enero. A ver que dice hoy Obama en la tele. Lo del acuerdo mínimo es todo un jaque a los republicanos.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El periodo para evitar este "wash sale" en EEUU es de 30 días por lo que si los usanos están vendiendo para apuntarse minusvalías la debilidad de ciertos valores se puede prolongar durante gran parte de enero. A ver que dice hoy Obama en la tele. Lo del acuerdo mínimo es todo un jaque a los republicanos.



Llegaran a un acuerdo porque a ambos lados les interesa que continue el show. Saben que la economia americana esta tocada de muerte.

En cierta forma son como los hispanistanis. Nosotros hemos vivido de la burbuja inmobiliaria pensando que nunca dejaria de girar.
Los usanos han vivido una etapa de falsa prosperidad basada en el credito facil y en disfrutar de un dinero (tax cuts) que ha hecho que el deficit sea insostenible.

Lo van a pasar mal porque ya no les queda demasiado tiempo antes de tener que meter la tijera (de esta legislatura no pasa).

El negro ha hecho lo mismo que ZP, se ha gastado el dinero de futuras generaciones. Putos sociatas


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

El negrito tiene pinta de estirar la cuerda hasta el último minuto. Sabe que no se juega su dinero personal, sabe que acaba de ganar las elecciones y por lo tanto tiene asegurados cuatro años en condiciones normales ........... y sabe que por ley no puede presentarse a las siguientes elecciones.

Por otro lados, los republicanos están muy dolidos y rencorosos por el trato del nigger hacia sus huestes y también se produce el hecho de que realmente el país tiene que dejar de gastar más de lo que ingresa así que se están dando todos los condicionantes para que se líe parda. Pero son políticos y cómo tales actuarán: dejar que la bola ruede.


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Dic 2012)

Cuidao que hay un sector republicano abigarrao y joputa que se ha dao cuenta que esta naciendo una corriente mas democrata y ante la vision de estar otros 8 o 12 añitos sin tocar pelo/lana estan optando por enmarronar el pais y achacarselo al morenito...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

MV el maestro de sabiduria viene a advertiros que esto no es mas que el pullback hacia el triangulo roto , luego reanudaremos las subidas hasta el objetivo , entonces se abriran las puertas del infierno :bla:


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llegaran a un acuerdo porque a ambos lados les interesa que continue el show. Saben que la economia americana esta tocada de muerte.
> 
> En cierta forma son como los hispanistanis. Nosotros hemos vivido de la burbuja inmobiliaria pensando que nunca dejaria de girar.
> Los usanos han vivido una etapa de falsa prosperidad basada en el credito facil y en disfrutar de un dinero (tax cuts) que ha hecho que el deficit sea insostenible.
> ...



Por increible que pueda parecer los republicanos despilfarran mas el dinero que los democratas y en muchos casos enchufando pasta a empresas belicas. Bush dejo un boquete de proporciones mastodonticas.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el maestro de sabiduria viene a advertiros que esto no es mas que el pullback hacia el triangulo roto , luego reanudaremos las subidas hasta el objetivo , entonces se abriran las puertas del infierno :bla:



Mira donde he estado  Creo que mi grupo era el unico de bandera patria  La verdad que el pollo lo hacen muy bueno aunque no luchen contra la inflacion.En C/Urquiza 10 hacen un pollo de escandalo por menos de la mitad que en norkys.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

La Casa Blanca lo tiene todo a favor para pasar el follón a enero porque se sienten fuertes y el electorado está culpando a los republicanos. Como mucho van a pactar reducciones fiscales por debajo de 250.000€ de renta y beneficios de desempleo (sería un suicidio que los republicanos rechazaran esta manzana envenenada y si lo hacen Obama daría palmadas con las orejas). En enero los demócratas serán más fuertes en el senado.

O los republicanos le echan huevos y se enfrentan al tea party o como sigan procrastinando se van todos a tomar por culo. Lo veo difícil con Boehner jugándose su liderazgo próximamente. La tentación de echarlo para adelante, enfangarlo con el techo de deuda y darle la vuelta a la tortilla culpando a los demócratas es muy grande.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira donde he estado  Creo que mi grupo era el unico de bandera patria  La verdad que el pollo lo hacen muy bueno aunque no luchen contra la inflacion.En C/Urquiza 10 hacen un pollo de escandalo por menos de la mitad que en norkys.



a ustec le parece caro el poll@ del norkys ? : va a ser verdad aquello de que los ejpertos no ganan ni medio bolseando :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La Casa Blanca lo tiene todo a favor para pasar el follón a enero porque se sienten fuertes y el electorado está culpando a los republicanos. Como mucho van a pactar reducciones fiscales por debajo de 250.000€ de renta y beneficios de desempleo (sería un suicidio que los republicanos rechazaran esta manzana envenenada y si lo hacen Obama daría palmadas con las orejas). En enero los demócratas serán más fuertes en el senado.
> 
> O los republicanos le echan huevos y se enfrentan al tea party o como sigan procrastinando se van todos a tomar por culo. Lo veo difícil con Boehner jugándose su liderazgo próximamente. La tentación de echarlo para adelante, enfangarlo con el techo de deuda y darle la vuelta a la tortilla culpando a los demócratas es muy grande.



apostar por el patadon para adelante es apuesta segura


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por increible que pueda parecer los republicanos despilfarran mas el dinero que los democratas y en muchos casos enchufando pasta a empresas belicas. Bush dejo un boquete de proporciones mastodonticas.



Son todos igual de malos pero no olvides que en los últimos 4 años, Obama ha generado más deuda que todos los presidentes anteriores (incluido Bush Junior).

No le va a dar tiempo a mantener el tinglado otros 4 años más.

Mad max is coming.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La Casa Blanca lo tiene todo a favor para pasar el follón a enero porque se sienten fuertes y el electorado está culpando a los republicanos. Como mucho van a pactar reducciones fiscales por debajo de 250.000€ de renta y beneficios de desempleo (sería un suicidio que los republicanos rechazaran esta manzana envenenada y si lo hacen Obama daría palmadas con las orejas). En enero los demócratas serán más fuertes en el senado.
> 
> O los republicanos le echan huevos y se enfrentan al tea party o como sigan procrastinando se van todos a tomar por culo. Lo veo difícil con Boehner jugándose su liderazgo próximamente. La tentación de echarlo para adelante, enfangarlo con el techo de deuda y darle la vuelta a la tortilla culpando a los demócratas es muy grande.



Sería el caos ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a ustec le parece caro el poll@ del norkys ? : va a ser verdad aquello de que los ejpertos no ganan ni medio bolseando :ouch:



Ya me conoces yo no me fijo en los precios si no en los margenes y el de norkis sospecho que es mas alto que el de la media. La verdad que el carbon le da un toque muy bueno,merece la pena probarlo eso si para ser un local hasta arriba de extranjeros en un pais hasta arriba de parados desde luego a mi me sorprende la cifra de negocio que deben manejar si tenemos en cuenta el publico objetivo al que va destinado y los precios que manejan, el pollo a 17 eu. Al lado en quitana tienes otro donde te hacen un picapollo de escandalo con platano frito y ensalada a 7....


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Son todos igual de malos pero no olvides que en los últimos 4 años, Obama ha generado más deuda que todos los presidentes anteriores (incluido Bush Junior).
> 
> No le va a dar tiempo a mantener el tinglado otros 4 años más.
> 
> Mad max is coming.



Una subidita de impuestos al estilo Hollande, una tasa tobin de las guapas y patados hacia delante


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Son todos igual de malos pero no olvides que en los últimos 4 años, Obama ha generado más deuda que todos los presidentes anteriores (incluido Bush Junior).
> 
> No le va a dar tiempo a mantener el tinglado otros 4 años más.
> 
> Mad max is coming.



no le sobra razon , le puede el catastrofismo :ouch: 

las herramientas del maestro de sabiduria , tambien conocidas como las TONTERIAS , predicen suelo para el verano y el inicio de un nuevo mercado alcista de largo plazo 

los larguistas atacaran en dos ocasiones y en dos ocasiones seran rechazados y entonces se abriran las puertas del infierno , que nos conduciran al paraiso de los alcistas , que se difunda la palabra de MV el maestro de sabiduria cojones ya :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya me conoces yo no me fijo en los precios si no en los margenes y el de norkis sospecho que es mas alto que el de la media. La verdad que el carbon le da un toque muy bueno,merece la pena probarlo eso si para ser un local hasta arriba de extranjeros en un pais hasta arriba de parados desde luego a mi me sorprende la cifra de negocio que deben manejar si tenemos en cuenta el publico objetivo al que va destinado y los precios que manejan, el pollo a 17 eu. Al lado en quitana tienes otro donde te hacen un picapollo de escandalo con platano frito y ensalada a 7....



Aparte de pollo, cosas de la genetica a un sector de mi familia no nos gustan los bichos con plumas, que mas tienen en la cocina peruana?

Muy bien lo de los margenes, pero yo me fijo mas en ¿cuanto ha currado el cocinero para preparar este plato?
Por ejemplo el marisco yo lo como en casa porque con comprar buen genero y un hervor es suficiente, mientras que una crema de txangurro hay que currarsela


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sería el caos ::



Sólo un vistazo al caos. Me huelo que hay un over-hedging terrible con la oportunidad que ha dado el vix todos estos meses. Se van a forrar si el petardo no les explota en la mano...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya me conoces yo no me fijo en los precios si no en los margenes y el de norkis sospecho que es mas alto que el de la media. La verdad que el carbon le da un toque muy bueno,merece la pena probarlo eso si para ser un local hasta arriba de extranjeros en un pais hasta arriba de parados desde luego a mi me sorprende la cifra de negocio que deben manejar si tenemos en cuenta el publico objetivo al que va destinado y los precios que manejan, el pollo a 17 eu. Al lado en quitana tienes otro donde te hacen un picapollo de escandalo con platano frito y ensalada a 7....



olvidaba que ustec es un fundamentalista :o 

picaque :8: una vez le dije que le llenaria de plomo y hoy me vuelvo a reafirmar :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sólo un vistazo al caos. Me huelo que hay un over-hedging terrible con la oportunidad que ha dado el vix todos estos meses. Se van a forrar si el petardo no les explota en la mano...



24 sera la tumba de los larguistas en vix


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 24 sera la tumba de los larguistas en vix



Como lo lleven a 30 si que va a haber fuegos artificiales... 4 de Julio en enero.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Dic 2012)

Que after más cojonudo nos espera hoy mismo...


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aparte de pollo, cosas de la genetica a un sector de mi familia no nos gustan los bichos con plumas, que mas tienen en la cocina peruana?
> 
> Muy bien lo de los margenes, pero yo me fijo mas en ¿cuanto ha currado el cocinero para preparar este plato?
> Por ejemplo el marisco yo lo como en casa porque con comprar buen genero y un hervor es suficiente, mientras que una crema de txangurro hay que currarsela



El pollo esta muy bueno la verdad, no se cuanto habra currado el cocinero pero tardo muy poco, una de dos o el plato es mas facil de lo que parece o el cocinero es un figura, me inclino mas a pensar en la segunda opcion. No conozco mucho la comida peruana, en el norkis solo probe el pollo. Eso si el picapollo del otro local tardan el doble en prepararlo,tambien tienen ceviche y chaulaflan.como local es mejor el norkis el otro es mas para pedir la comida para llevar. Que es el Txanguro??


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> olvidaba que ustec es un fundamentalista :o
> 
> picaque :8: una vez le dije que le llenaria de plomo y hoy me vuelvo a reafirmar :no:



Que bromista.Usted pruebe un dia a pedir "comida para llevar" del local que he mencionado ya vera que sorpresa se va a llevar.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon , le puede el catastrofismo :ouch:
> 
> las herramientas del maestro de sabiduria , tambien conocidas como las TONTERIAS , predicen suelo para el verano y el inicio de un nuevo mercado alcista de largo plazo
> 
> los larguistas atacaran en dos ocasiones y en dos ocasiones seran rechazados y entonces se abriran las puertas del infierno , que nos conduciran al paraiso de los alcistas , que se difunda la palabra de MV el maestro de sabiduria cojones ya :Aplauso:



Coincidimos en que todavía falta una caida antes de comenzar el mayor ciclo alcista de la historia (esto último es de cosecha propia). 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que es el Txanguro??



Básicamente 3 horas de esclavitud servidas en un exoesqueleto de crustáceo con un resultado lamentable en el 90% de los casos. Muy de moda en los noventas cuando aún no estaban desarrollados aún los derechos de las abuelas vascas.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

el picapollo debe ser eso que dicen los gashegos " que te la pique un pollo " 
marditos pervertios :ouch:

MV el maestro de sabiduria viene a hablar de bolsa y ahora que el grito de guerra de Bernanke es " esto es jauja " , no tiene porvenir insistir en el siemprebajismo , de aqui a Lima se sabe que pronto saldremos de la crisis :Baile:

pero aun queda un ultimo susto , un ultimo y brutal rally bajista que marcara el fin del mercado bajista , la hora de los alcistas a largo plazo se acerca preparaos pues para vencer el miedo y comprar to el papel :baba:


----------



## vermer (30 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aparte de pollo, cosas de la genetica a un sector de mi familia no nos gustan los bichos con plumas, que mas tienen en la cocina peruana?
> 
> Muy bien lo de los margenes, pero yo me fijo mas en ¿cuanto ha currado el cocinero para preparar este plato?
> Por ejemplo el marisco yo lo como en casa porque con comprar buen genero y un hervor es suficiente, mientras que una crema de txangurro hay que currarsela



Si, pero a la plancha o al horno, y a poder ser fresco. No hay color.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

obra maestra de MV el zahori , el papertrading mas grande de todos los tiempos :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Dic 2012)




----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

Obama en Meet the Press:

"If people start seeing that on January 1st this problem still hasn't been solved, that we haven't seen the kind of deficit reduction that we could have had had the Republicans been willing to take the deal that I gave them ... then obviously that's going to have an adverse reaction in the markets,"

"And if all else fails, if Republicans do in fact decide to block it, so that taxes on middle class families do in fact go up on January 1st, then we'll come back with a new Congress on January 4th and the first bill that will be introduced on the floor will be to cut taxes on middle class families,"

"They say that their biggest priority is making sure that we deal with the deficit in a serious way, but the way they're behaving is that their only priority is making sure that tax breaks for the wealthiest Americans are protected. That seems to be their only overriding, unifying theme,"

"The offers that I've made to them have been so fair that a lot of Democrats get mad at me. I mean I offered to make some significant changes to our entitlement programs in order to reduce the deficit,"

Todo va según guión...

Edito: Significativo que en una entrevista grabada ayer insista tanto en un acuerdo fallido cuando él mismo ha puesto a Reid y MacConnel a trabajar en ello durante el fin de semana.


----------



## patilltoes (30 Dic 2012)

Se ve una estrella de kinzo puntas en el jraphico ese.


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Dic 2012)

Ese gráfico es iluminati


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Básicamente 3 horas de esclavitud servidas en un exoesqueleto de crustáceo con un resultado lamentable en el 90% de los casos. Muy de moda en los noventas cuando aún no estaban desarrollados aún los derechos de las abuelas vascas.




Yo solo lo ponia de ejemplo, cuando como fuera de casa en el precio del,plato hay que valorar los ingredientes y el valor añadido, 
Les felicito por el gran desarrollo que han tenido en estps años los derechos de las abuelas vascas, por aqui algunas siguen haciendo el allioli a mano en el mortero :no:


vermer dijo:


> Si, pero a la plancha o al horno, y a poder ser fresco. No hay color.



Totalmente de acuerdo, por eso no vale la pena comerlo en restaurantes. Aunque toda norma tenga ocasiones para ser incumplida


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el picapollo debe ser eso que dicen los gashegos " que te la pique un pollo "
> marditos pervertios :ouch:
> 
> MV el maestro de sabiduria viene a hablar de bolsa y ahora que el grito de guerra de Bernanke es " esto es jauja " , no tiene porvenir insistir en el siemprebajismo , de aqui a Lima se sabe que pronto saldremos de la crisis :Baile:
> ...



Llame a su plimo y que lo traduzca, que yo a glan trading no lo discierno 

¿Que día dice hay que empezar a comprar?


----------



## patilltoes (30 Dic 2012)

El miercoles. Bankias a saco.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo solo lo ponia de ejemplo, cuando como fuera de casa en el precio del,plato hay que valorar los ingredientes y el valor añadido,
> Les felicito por el gran desarrollo que han tenido en estps años los derechos de las abuelas vascas, por aqui algunas siguen haciendo el allioli a mano en el mortero :no:



Lamentablemente desde que las diputaciones vascas las mandan de viaje por los paises bajos a lo único que se puede aspirar es a unos mejillones fritos... si tienes la suerte de que no te mandan a freirlos tú mismo.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Dic 2012)

Felices fiestas!!! 

Sean buenos y no desplumen mas leoncios que también tienen derecho a las plusvis.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Felices fiestas!!!
> 
> Sean buenos y no desplumen mas leoncios que también tienen derecho a las plusvis.



!!! Hostias tú !!!, la aparición.

Es la señal que esperábamos: The end is near.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> !!! Hostias tú !!!, la aparición.
> 
> Es la señal que esperábamos: The end is near.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

Queremos el IBEX en 8600 y luego que se vaya 3000 pipos hacia abajo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (30 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Queremos el IBEX en 8600 y luego que se vaya 3000 pipos hacia abajo.




YEAHH


----------



## vermer (30 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo, por eso no vale la pena comerlo en restaurantes. Aunque toda norma tenga ocasiones para ser incumplida



Es que por un momento pensé que eras mi suegra... que como sabe que me gusta a la plancha, me lo pone siempre cocido y se regodea . Por suerte, en una celebración comimos unas necoras a la plancha y, POR FIN, la familia política se rindió a la evidencia.... PERO me lo sigue poniendo cocido. La quiero mucho ::

No hagas excesivo caso a webpiñata:.. las abuelas vascas y de 1000km alrededor siguen dándose el curro en las comidas familiares y lo hacen encantadas sabedoras de su superoridad. Las malas y peligrpsas son sus hijas y nietas


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo solo lo ponia de ejemplo, cuando como fuera de casa en el precio del,plato hay que valorar los ingredientes y el valor añadido,
> Les felicito por el gran desarrollo que han tenido en estps años los derechos de las abuelas vascas, por aqui algunas siguen haciendo el allioli a mano en el mortero :no:
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo, por eso no vale la pena comerlo en restaurantes. Aunque toda norma tenga ocasiones para ser incumplida



Alioli a mano en el mortero : Con lo bien que sale en la moulinex. La verdad que hay platos que tienen mucha elaboracion. En el norte son muy tipicos los caracoles y aunque parecen sencillos tienen su aquel al menos si quieres que esten buenos.. Ay el mero,cazon,lubina,rodaballo,merluza,atun,calamares  que gula


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El negrito tiene pinta de estirar la cuerda hasta el último minuto. Sabe que no se juega su dinero personal, sabe que acaba de ganar las elecciones y por lo tanto tiene asegurados cuatro años en condiciones normales ........... y sabe que por ley no puede presentarse a las siguientes elecciones.
> 
> Por otro lados, los republicanos están muy dolidos y rencorosos por el trato del nigger hacia sus huestes y también se produce el hecho de que realmente el país tiene que dejar de gastar más de lo que ingresa así que se están dando todos los condicionantes para que se líe parda. Pero son políticos y cómo tales actuarán: dejar que la bola ruede.




si, el PMI de Chicago en el indicador de empleo fue muy revelador como se nota que se ha ganado las elecciones, fue el más bajo desde hace más de 3 años , Mariano aún no sabe en la que se ha metido

PDF :

https://www.ism-chicago.org/chapters/ism-ismchicago/files/ChicagoPMI-12-12.pdf página 3


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Es que por un momento pensé que eras mi suegra... que como sabe que me gusta a la plancha, me lo pone siempre cocido y se regodea . Por suerte, en una celebración comimos unas necoras a la plancha y, POR FIN, la familia política se rindió a la evidencia.... PERO me lo sigue poniendo cocido. La quiero mucho ::
> 
> No hagas excesivo caso a webpiñata:.. las abuelas vascas y de 1000km alrededor siguen dándose el curro en las comidas familiares y lo hacen encantadas sabedoras de su superoridad. Las malas y peligrpsas son sus hijas y nietas



¡Qué razón tiene! Todo un drama contemporáneo: abuelas cocinando caracoles durante tres días y todos los niet@s llegando enchufados a la cena. Para llorar y no parar... 

Por cierto, yo tengo que hacerle las gambas a la plancha a mi suegro porque le gustan así, cuando lo que me gustaría sería tener unos langostinos cociditos y no tenerme que levantar de la mesa. Para que vea que hay un contrauniverso. Mis suegros son catalanes y no me hacen alioli.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2012)

Alo compadres!

Otro dos sellos se han abierto en estos dos días.....








*The End is Nigh*


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Dic 2012)

¡¡El gran catacrocker está cercano!!


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

En la espera disfruten de estas pedazo fotos:

Best photos of the year 2012 | Analysis & Opinion | Reuters


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alioli a mano en el mortero : Con lo bien que sale en la moulinex. La verdad que hay platos que tienen mucha elaboracion. En el norte son muy tipicos los*caracoles* y aunque parecen sencillos tienen su aquel al menos si quieres que esten buenos



Caracoles en el norte!!!! De los que tienen cuernos? Pero si yo los vi correr en Santander por los prados y nadie les hacia ni caso, pensamos que no serian gustosos por comer tanta hierba. Para mi que el epicentro del caracol estaba en Lerida, pero bueno me alegro que se extienda la afición.


A ver si llega al gran catacroc y puedo comprar de una vez que llevo casi medio año en liquidez, solo algun mini, porqué *no me fio* ::


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> En la espera disfruten de estas pedazo fotos:
> 
> Best photos of the year 2012 | Analysis & Opinion | Reuters



Sólo puedo aportar 15 fotos más 8:

Fotogalería: Otras estampas navideñas (FOTOS) - AS.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo puedo aportar 15 fotos más 8:
> 
> Fotogalería: Otras estampas navideñas (FOTOS) - AS.com



Demasiada ropa. :no:


Reportado.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Caracoles en el norte!!!! De los que tienen cuernos? Pero si yo los vi correr en Santander por los prados y nadie les hacia ni caso, pensamos que no serian gustosos por comer tanta hierba. Para mi que el epicentro del caracol estaba en Lerida, pero bueno me alegro que se extienda la afición.
> 
> 
> A ver si llega al gran catacroc y puedo comprar de una vez que llevo casi medio año en liquidez, solo algun mini, porqué *no me fio* ::



Supongo que dependera de cada familia. A mi me parecen un autentico manjar muy dificil de limpiar y cocinar,una buena caracolada es todo un arte. Yo estoy esperando el ansiado ibex a 4000 pero parece que me voy a quedar con las ganas.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

A coger fuerzas que estamos a las puertas del precipicio fiscal


http://www.ivoox.com/espana-se-escribe-e-endeudamiento-con-audios-mp3_rf_1674116_1.html


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Dic 2012)

Mañana último día para vender. Ya les aviso que el autobús de la JGA va bastante lleno :: ::


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo puedo aportar 15 fotos más 8:
> 
> Fotogalería: Otras estampas navideñas (FOTOS) - AS.com



Realmente imperdonable que Reuters no haya incluido ni una instantánea sobre el deshielo de los casquetes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Realmente imperdonable que Reuters no haya incluido ni una instantánea sobre el deshielo de los casquetes...



¿Que dice usted que no le echaba a esas unos casquetes? ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Dic 2012)

Feliz año nuevo, que mañana no podré visitaros durante el día.

Dow Jones:

"Average Monthly Performance Since 1929:

Return in January has been 1.04%"


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que dice usted que no le echaba a esas unos casquetes? ::









Ya están inflando el colchón de aire para mañana:

Republican Senator says chances very good for limited fiscal cliff deal | Reuters

"Fiscal cliff" deal still possible despite "chasm," Durbin says - CBS News

Schumer Hints at Fiscal Cliff Deal | FOX8.com


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

El requisito para entrar en el ibex es el volumen y capitalización???

jazztel, vueling,almirall,caf,duro felguera y ebro???:

http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/IGBM/resumen/Volumen


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

Les queda una hora y media y no tienen nada...

Senate leaders still have no fiscal cliff deal, time running out: senior aide | Reuters


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Les queda una hora y media y no tienen nada...
> 
> Senate leaders still have no fiscal cliff deal, time running out: senior aide | Reuters



Se estan descojonanfo de todo el planeta. Acabo de escuchar a un senador democrata indicando que en los mas de 20 anos que lleva de senador, las decisiones importantes siempre se tomaron en el ultimo minuto.

Circulen, esto es una puta mascarada


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> En la espera disfruten de estas pedazo fotos:
> 
> Best photos of the year 2012 | Analysis & Opinion | Reuters



Decepcionado estoy. Esperaba tías, el resto ya es pasado.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo puedo aportar 15 fotos más 8:
> 
> Fotogalería: Otras estampas navideñas (FOTOS) - AS.com



Esto ya es otro tema!!!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

Breaking News: Senator majority leader Harry Reid says Democrats not in position to make counteroffer to latest Republican proposal


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

Acabo de revisar el mercado continuo y he encontrado las siguientes empresas de baja capitalizacion para echarles una ojeada con mas tiempo :


Zardoya otis 4130 mill
prosegur 2752 mill
ebro 2272mill
Catalana 1638 mill
Técnicas reunidas 1955 mill
Bme 1588 mill
Jazztel 1315 mill
Almirall 1315 mill
Caf 1186 mill
Melia 1080 mill 
Antena 3 823 mill
Duro felguera 774 mill
NH 640 mill
Cie automotive 587 mill
Ence 523 mill
campofrío 499 mill
Vidrala 477 mill
Pescanova 398 mill
Zeltia 276 mill
Laboratorios farma 260 mill
Miquel y costas 249 mill ( conocéis muchos fumadores?? el papel de liar smoking se vende mucho?)
Fluidra 245 mill
Barón de ley 224 mill
Vueling 214 mill
Codere 211 mill
Europac 176 mill
Unipapel 140 mill
B.riojanas 24,5 mill


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de revisar el mercado continuo y he encontrado las siguientes empresas de baja capitalizacion para echarles una ojeada con mas tiempo :
> 
> 
> Zardoya otis 4130 mill
> ...



En la proxima pata bajista las veras desplomarse. Despues espero que veamos el mayor ciclo alcista de la historia


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Breaking News: Senator majority leader Harry Reid says Democrats not in position to make counteroffer to latest Republican proposal



No me creo nada. Hasta el ultimo minuto and beyond ::


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

Miren, un payaso saliendo del armario.

France's election: The rather dangerous Monsieur Hollande | The Economist


----------



## tarrito (30 Dic 2012)

respecto al papel de fumar, me comentan amigos y conocidos :fiufiu: que mejor el OCB, aunque el Smoking también es bastante popular


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En la proxima pata bajista las veras desplomarse. Despues espero que veamos el mayor ciclo alcista de la historia



Hay algunas que ya estan muy baratas. La cuestion es ver como evoluciona su cifra de negocio y que niveles de deuda tienen actualmente para saber si tendran mas o menos probabilidades de sobrevivir.


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No me creo nada. Hasta el ultimo minuto and beyond ::



Los republicanos han debido poner la manera de calcular las prestaciones de la seguridad social encima de la mesa y a los demócratas se les ha venido abajo, sin posibilidad de blowjob

Latest on the fiscal cliff: Major setback - POLITICO.com

Democrats, Republicans apart on key fiscal cliff issues: Reid | Reuters


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En la proxima pata bajista las veras desplomarse. Despues espero que veamos el mayor ciclo alcista de la historia



OTIS en España gana más de un millón de euros al día (fines de semana incluidos) y factura no llega a 3 aprox. Margen bestial.

Tienen más que perder que ganar. El 100% de beneficio va a pay-out. Están muy jodidos en perspectivas de negocio (en cuanto a posibilidades de crecer en beneficio) porque no venden un mísero contrato y los que tienen están muy "atacados" por otras empresas que se conforman con menor margen. Están muy superoptimizados a nivel de gastos así que ya no tienen mucho de donde rascar.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> respecto al papel de fumar, me comentan amigos y conocidos :fiufiu: que mejor el OCB, aunque el Smoking también es bastante popular



La verdad es que no fumo y no sabria valorar si existe diferenciacion o no de calidad entre unas marcas y otras. Me pasa lo mismo con algunos productos de emp que he comentado.Almirall,zeltia,farma : o cie automotive: melia/nh


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Los republicanos han debido poner la manera de calcular las prestaciones de la seguridad social encima de la mesa y a los demócratas se les ha venido abajo, sin posibilidad de blowjob
> 
> Latest on the fiscal cliff: Major setback - POLITICO.com
> 
> Democrats, Republicans apart on key fiscal cliff issues: Reid | Reuters



Llegaran a un acuerdo sobre la bocina.

No es estan discutiendo si llegan al acuetdo o no, si no hasta donde cede el negro.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

Es acojonante que a 24 horas aún los ciudadanos americanos sigan sin saber cómo van a ser sus impuestos aplicables desde el día 1. Donde hay tintes socialistas (nigger) siempre hay lío.


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es acojonante que a 24 horas aún los ciudadanos americanos sigan sin saber cómo van a ser sus impuestos aplicables desde el día 1. Donde hay tintes socialistas (nigger) siempre hay lío.



Mira el cine usano.Les encanta el drama y el suspense.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira el cine usano.Les encanta el drama y el suspense.



En menos de 3 horas abren los mercados. Y en un rato hay anticipo por parte del cruce de las divisas.

El TASE hoy ha pasado olímpicamente de todo este rollo así como del cierre de última hora del SP en el pasado viernes.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad es que no fumo y no sabria valorar si existe diferenciacion o no de calidad entre unas marcas y otras. Me pasa lo mismo con algunos productos de emp que he comentado.Almirall,zeltia,farma : o cie automotive: melia/nh



servidor tampoco fuma , me parece una tonteria , por lo menos el alcohol me emborracha pero el cigarro lo unico que hace es irritarme mis lindos ojitos :rolleye: 

me va cayendo mejor señor ponzi , pensaba vaciarle to el cargador , ahora me conformare con 2 o 3 tiros en la cara


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En menos de 3 horas abren los mercados. Y en un rato hay anticipo por parte del cruce de las divisas.
> 
> El TASE hoy ha pasado olímpicamente de todo este rollo así como del cierre de última hora del SP en el pasado viernes.



En menos de una hora tendremos desenlace.

Se han reido de todo el planeta y han tomado la peor decision para el pueblo usano.


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor tampoco fuma , me parece una tonteria , por lo menos el alcohol me emborracha pero el cigarro lo unico que hace es irritarme mis lindos ojitos :rolleye:
> 
> me va cayendo mejor señor ponzi , pensaba vaciarle to el cargador , ahora me conformare con 2 o 3 tiros en la cara



Mañana ceno gato así que al lorete.

Muchos días sin usted por aquí, ¿andaba tumbando otros hilos?. Algo le he leido ::


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

Interesante el chinito karareka de los cojones

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdfpkdrWfMo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tarrito (30 Dic 2012)

cómo que le irrita los ojitos?

pero por dónde se mete usted los cigarros? :ouch:


----------



## Janus (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Interesante el chinito karareka de los cojones
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdfpkdrWfMo&feature=youtube_gdata_player




"do or die" dice el chinito de los cohones.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Dic 2012)

Es que no me puedo creer que no lleguen a un acuerdo. Pa matar a Obama si no consigue que se firme algo.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

¿sangra la perra o no?


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

Bueno, nos vamos a meter la racion diaria de Apocalipsis y Colapso. Tenemos 2012 en la primera.

Diosvles reparta suerte


----------



## atlanterra (30 Dic 2012)

Manda webos los Americanos....la que van a liar en cuestión de minutos como no digan ya que si al puñetero pacto...de los collons.


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Manda webos los Americanos....la que van a liar en cuestión de minutos como no digan ya que si al puñetero pacto...de los collons.



Si no llegan al acuerdo, estaran haciendo un gran servicio al pais usano.

Las cosas son asi


----------



## ponzi (30 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, nos vamos a meter la racion diaria de Apocalipsis y Colapso. Tenemos 2012 en la primera.
> 
> Diosvles reparta suerte



Como les gusta el suspense,me recuerda al trailer de 24h.Con suerte no firman, toman las medidas apropiadas y la bolsa se da un buen piño


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJKbEPWOKQk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como les gusta el suspense,me recuerda al trailer de 24h.Con suerte no firman toman las medidas apropiadas y la bolsa se da un buen piño
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJKbEPWOKQk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



El ultimo wue apague la luz ::


----------



## Le Truhan (30 Dic 2012)

Es la patria de Hollywood, que queréis, mucho teatro por supuesto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> cómo que le irrita los ojitos?
> 
> pero por dónde se mete usted los cigarros? :ouch:



Al jato le irrita el ojo Pandoro o el paper trading de lija que utiliza para limpiárselo ::


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

mascarada total. Los primeros cruced de las divisas con tranquilidad total.

En cualquier momento sale el negro diciendo: We have done it !!!


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Dic 2012)

¿Estamos todos para el acontecimiento del año?...gran día el que se avecina (Obama en el fondo no quiere acuerdo...tiene 4 años para redistribuir, lo importante son los impuestos a los ricos, ingresos)

¿Ya han pesando títulos para el hilo de *Enero 2013*?


----------



## bertok (30 Dic 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿Estamos todos para el acontecimiento del año?...gran día el que se avecina (Obama en el fondo no quiere acuerdo...tiene 4 años para redistribuir, lo importante son los impuestos a los ricos, ingresos)
> 
> ¿Ya han pesando títulos para el hilo de *Enero 2013*?



2013 - The end is here


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Dic 2012)

¿Habemus papa o que?


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Dic 2012)

Vamos calentando motores

[YOUTUBE]l5xTEHoBz8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atlanterra (30 Dic 2012)

Si no han alcanzado el p*** acuerdo ya, me huelo que ya no llega hasta año nuevo...Eso si, las bolsas van a flipar...


----------



## atlanterra (30 Dic 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Vamos calentando motores
> 
> [YOUTUBE]l5xTEHoBz8s[/YOUTUBE]




Joderrr con los anuncios de SEAT árabes! 8:8:


----------



## atlanterra (30 Dic 2012)

Comienza la fiesta.


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Dic 2012)

El parto se los montes


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Dic 2012)

Mecaguenlaputa estoy viendo 2012 en la tele y no se qué es más apocalíptico, la peli o este hilo....


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Dic 2012)

No hay drama de familia en los índices...

Circulen y disfruten...


----------



## atlanterra (31 Dic 2012)

Timidas subidas...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Dic 2012)

La negociación del 'abismo fiscal' llega al más alto nivel: Biden y el líder republicano del Senado negocian personalmente - elEconomista.es


----------



## erebussoyyoperdielperfil (31 Dic 2012)

No entiendo a qué viene tanto jaleo, será por tinta y por papel.


----------



## atlanterra (31 Dic 2012)

erebussoyyoperdielperfil dijo:


> No entiendo a qué viene tanto jaleo, será por tinta y por papel.



Y no te olvides de los portaaviones.


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Dic 2012)

Pentagon Readying 800,000 for Rolling Layoffs - WSJ.com


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Dic 2012)

No habrá acuerdo sobre el 'abismo fiscal' este domingo: todo se decidirá este lunes - elEconomista.es


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No habrá acuerdo sobre el 'abismo fiscal' este domingo: todo se decidirá este lunes - elEconomista.es



Ahí dice que hasta las 11:00 hora local, no empiezan a hablar de nuevo. Mucha prisa no tienen, no. Tampoco creo que se queden hasta tarde, siendo el día que es.
Para mi que todo es teatro y lo aprueban en el último minuto. :|


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Dic 2012)

Las negociaciones proseguirán mañana ::


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Dic 2012)

* Atención SP500 *

Lo que pronostican SmartMoneyFlow | Home..... caídas hasta Mayo (últimamente se ha ido ajustando el pronostico)








_*No os perdáis lo que viene ::*_


----------



## atlanterra (31 Dic 2012)

No le veo mucho sentido a ese gáfico. Si aprueban el pacto fiscal tiene vía libre para llevar al S&P a los 1700 si quieren...


----------



## Latigo (31 Dic 2012)

Pronosticar eso es imposible. El IBEX se mueve en función de la prima de riesgo. Creo que el 2013 será muy volatil con subida de la bolsa de un 20%


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Dic 2012)

*S&P 500*


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> No le veo mucho sentido a ese gáfico. Si aprueban el pacto fiscal tiene vía libre para llevar al S&P a los *1700* si quieren...



::

Desde mi humilde punto de vista...

Un acuerdo ocasionaría un aterrizaje mas suave en un desplome y un problema mas engorroso para el gobierno de Obama, las subidas de impuestos a ricos y reducciones de gastos se van a tomar si o si. El techo de deuda se tocara en días, no se pueden permitir una ampliación de este con reducciones de calificaciones... el señorito Obama necesita dinero para sus políticas sociales... Hay que sacar pasta....otro pacto fiscal no se va a dar (se acabo la fiesta)....una negociación para que la vuelta a la normalidad, antes de la aprobación de Bush, y que los impuestos afecten de tal forma y en cuanto otro, es otra cosa....Estados Unidos tiene que hacer frente a su deuda ya...esta arrinconado 

Lo de subidas por un acuerdo me parece Cuentos Acribilla Gacelas


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2012)

Buenos días,

IBE apenas ha notado lo de Bolivia. Ahora mismo está cotizando en un -2%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> IBE apenas ha notado lo de Bolivia. Ahora mismo está cotizando en un -2%.



que le guzta asé zangle.... 8:


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

Venga chavales, a por el fin de año coño!

El nigger ayudando.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> que le guzta asé zangle.... 8:



En absoluto, solo me gusta hacer cash 

Tengo orden en 3,50 ::


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

Curioso, Europa está que da pena verla y el euro se fortalece contra dolar y yen. Europa no sale adelante ni con Pandoro en la espalda.


----------



## patilltoes (31 Dic 2012)

Entro, me cago porque tiran a Gamesa del IBEX, entra Viscofan, en vez de tirar a la puta mierda infecta de Bankia o al cagarro sideral de Sacyr, y me voy.


----------



## ponzi (31 Dic 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=MCM:SM

La estructura financiera de Miquel y Costas no esta mal. Tiene margenes brutos superiores al 60% margenes netos del 10-12% apenas tiene deuda y su cifra de negocio aunque poco a poco no ha parado de crecer. Segun he leido estan expandiendo el negocio en Alemania y Chile aunque tengo que informarme un poco mas.


----------



## Tonto Simon (31 Dic 2012)

Ademas son grupo familiar, creo que manejan el 25% de la empresa, se juegan sus cuartos y eso siempre suele ser positivo...A mi no me disgusta M&C ..


----------



## patilltoes (31 Dic 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=MCM:SM
> 
> La estructura financiera de Miquel y Costas no esta mal. Tiene margenes brutos superiores al 60% margenes netos del 10-12% apenas tiene deuda y su cifra de negocio aunque poco a poco no ha parado de crecer. Segun he leido estan expandiendo el negocio en Alemania y Chile aunque tengo que informarme un poco mas.



A este señor de Rankia, Small is more, le gusta la empresa. Yo creo que tiene buen ojo para la cosa value y smallcap.


----------



## egarenc (31 Dic 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> A este señor de Rankia, Small is more, le gusta la empresa. Yo creo que tiene buen ojo para la cosa value y smallcap.



su principal negocio si no he leido mal es el tema del papel fino, principalmente para cigarrillos...con la persecución actual a todo el tema del tabaco, no se como puede evolucionar ese negocio en el futuro. Los chinos fuman como carreteros, eso sí.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> su principal negocio si no he leido mal es el tema del papel fino, principalmente para cigarrillos...con la persecución actual a todo el tema del tabaco, no se como puede evolucionar ese negocio en el futuro. Los chinos fuman como carreteros, eso sí.



En los mercados occidentales, el mal llamado Primer Mundo, cada vez se fuma menos y la persecución es clara.

Sin embargo, en los mercados emergentes (China, India, Indonesia, Latinoamérica, ...) que es donde realmente está el negocio, cada vez se fuma más, mucho más.


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Dic 2012)

*ATENCIÓN: comienza el ILUSIONANTE Enero de 2013*

Pertrechados en el místico 7.700 y cerrando el 2012 en los albores del místico 8.100 no tenemos más remedio que volver a iniciar un camino alcista que debe iniciarse a la entrada del nuevo año 2013...

El camino alcista tiene como objetivo final el místico 10.700, pero evidentemente este objetivo no se va a cumplir del tirón... y para el ILUSIONANTE Enero de 2013 el tramo esperado nos debe acercar a el nivel más peligroso y traidor de todos los niveles existentes... el místico 9.200.

Así, esperando que la cuesta de Enero sea alcista, que sea de + de 1.000 puntos en el IBEX, que la comedia del abismo fiscal se resuelva, de que los buscadores de esta crisis se tomen un respiro y la progresiva y transitoria disminución de los teatrillos del acojone para dummys de economía, tengamos un inicio de año 2013 ilusionante!

FELIZ AÑO 2013!


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Dic 2012)

Buenasssssssssss, estos días ando liada pero he entrado para desearos un feliz 2013.


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

A punto de entrar en el año de ............ Gamesa!.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En los mercados occidentales, el mal llamado Primer Mundo, cada vez se fuma menos y la persecución es clara.
> 
> Sin embargo, en los mercados emergentes (China, India, Indonesia, Latinoamérica, ...) que es donde realmente está el negocio, cada vez se fuma más, mucho más.



Pero esos no fuman de liar. Fuman cigarrillos con clavo a menos de dos euros el paquete. Hasta qué no se lo suban a 4 no hay negocio para los de liar, y no creo que eso pase.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A punto de entrar en el año de ............ Gamesa!.



No se yo....estuve a punto de entrar, pero le tengo alergia a la volatilidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Dic 2012)

servidor va largo en ibex 8050


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No se yo....estuve a punto de entrar, pero le tengo alergia a la volatilidad.



Pues te arrepentirás pero siempre estarás a tiempo que comprarnoslas cuando las soltemos a 8 y así coges el siguiente recorrido.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A punto de entrar en el año de ............ Gamesa!.



Iberdrola acaba de vener sus parques eolicos en Francia, lo que parece una mala noticia para gamesa puede ser un puntazo a favor. Puede convertirse en la filial de referencia definitiva de iberdrola en renovables, si es asi, le van a llover los contratos.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Dic 2012)

Janus, convencerme tío, necesito razones para hacerlo.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus, convencerme tío, necesito razones para hacerlo.



Cresting hamijo, vas a hacer cresting 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus, convencerme tío, necesito razones para hacerlo.



Janus es un Lorealista Gamesiano 

A 8 € porque el lo vale :XX::XX:

(ojalá se vayan a 9€!!! o)


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus, convencerme tío, necesito razones para hacerlo.



La empresa está totalmente enfocada en mejorar su cuenta de resultados. Cada euro de ingreso genera una fracción en beneficio. Cada euro de ahorro genera el 100% de beneficio. Ahí hay mucho que ahorrar porque vienen de un gran delirio de grandeza de su anterior presidente.

También están enfocados claramente en bajar su deuda y eso se pasa directamente el equity que crecerá mucho a la vista del apalancamiento que tienen.

Por detrás tienen a Iberdrola que no les va a dejar tirados y les va a comprar lo que haga falta. Cuando mejore el tema, seguramente la integren o aumenten nuevamente su participación accionarial.

Desde el punto de vista técnico andan bien aunque queda la confirmación. Ya están por encima de las MM50, MM150 y MM200. En cuanto supere y consolide los 1,90 / 2 ..... a tirar hacia arriba. Salvo que se caiga todo el tinglado usano ..... esto tirará hacia arriba.

Los usanos no se van a caer, tienen todas las herramientas necesarias para lograrlo y por encima de ello, la determinación.

Acuérdate también del carbón usano. Lo solar es más peligroso porque aún no se ha hecho la criba de las bancarrotas que hay que ver.

Nada de bancos.


----------



## paulistano (31 Dic 2012)

De gamesa se avisó el otro día...de superar los 2 euros tendría una bonita figura para arriesgar unos eurillos....

Como habéis visto se ha dado de morros y a 1,70 del tirón....

Y aprovechando que me he logeado.... FELIZ AÑO!


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cresting hamijo, vas a hacer cresting 8:



De momento bottoming desde 1,07 :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La empresa está totalmente enfocada en mejorar su cuenta de resultados. Cada euro de ingreso genera una fracción en beneficio. Cada euro de ahorro genera el 100% de beneficio. Ahí hay mucho que ahorrar porque vienen de un gran delirio de grandeza de su anterior presidente.
> 
> También están enfocados claramente en bajar su deuda y eso se pasa directamente el equity que crecerá mucho a la vista del apalancamiento que tienen.
> 
> ...



Por la linea de gastos podrán meter la tijera, ya lo están haciendo.

Por la linea de ingresos tienen un problema serio: hace mucho tiempo que no venden un puto molinillo porque no son competitivos, están fuera de mercado.

Lo más grave es que en la parte de ingresos tienen poco que hacer porque están en precio +50% de caros que su competencia :8:

Es un negocio en declive, sin competitividad y que está destinado a quebrar, cerrar, bajar la persiana. Su competencia cada vez más es china y nunca llegarán a sus precios en un mundo low-cost.

Ahora, si crees que las ventas se las va a subvencionar Iberdrola (luego la meto de hostias, que para ésta también tengo GUANO) pues igual aguanta un poco más. Pero dudo mucho que lo haga.

Te lo he dicho alguna vez: diferencia la situación de la empresa de la situación en bolsa (sobre todo cuando es un chicharro de mierda que básicamente hace perder pasta al 90% de los pardillos que se acercan a ella).


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Dic 2012)

Estoy montando mi cartera para 2013, y no la había descartado...tenéis algún informe digno de estudiar?


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por la linea de gastos podrán meter la tijera, ya lo están haciendo.
> 
> Por la linea de ingresos tienen un problema serio: hace mucho tiempo que no venden un puto molinillo porque no son competitivos, están fuera de mercado.
> 
> ...



Gamesa no vende molinillos, vende frenos de disco. Te veo bastante desenfocado


----------



## sr.anus (31 Dic 2012)

terminamos en verde ::, como la va la funcion usana? acuerdo, principio de acuerdo, estamos trabajando en ello?


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estoy montando mi cartera para 2013, y no la había descartado...tenéis algún informe digno de estudiar?



Hostia, aquí no tiramos de informes!!!!!. El reward nunca viene escrito y menos de parte de los analistos.

Es un tema simple de ciclos y acumulación.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hostia, aquí no tiramos de informes!!!!!. El reward nunca viene escrito y menos de parte de los analistos.
> 
> Es un tema simple de ciclos y acumulación.



Me gusta saber bien de que va el negocio donde meto pasta, números etc...no soy analista, pero quiero saber donde meto los duros, aunque me cuenten cuentos....

Lo vuestro es harina de otro costal, la mayor parte de las veces es como si habláis en hebreo.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estoy montando mi cartera para 2013, y no la había descartado...tenéis algún informe digno de estudiar?



Con la nueva fiscalidad, imagino que estarás montando una cartera para +1 año.

Aprovecha y apóyate en los que realmente saben y le dedican miles de horas a la búsqueda y estudio de verdaderas joyas: Bestinver.

Bájate de su web el informe trimestral y verás en dónde están metidos. Tienen una cartera aprox de PER = 7 y la valoran en PER = 15.

Gracias. ::


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

<embed src="http://text.glitterfy.com/show.swf?message=Feliz%202013&font=http://text.glitterfy.com/fonts/plainn_lib.swf&glitter=http://text.glitterfy.com/glitters/glitter76.swf&clickURL=http://www.glitterfy.com/&clickLABEL=Glitterfy.com&bevel=1&shadow=1&glow=1&blur=0&fade=0&blink=0&gb=2&ga=0.6&gi=0&gc=8061126&bb=2&bc=0&sb=7&sa=0.7&si=0&sc=0&blb=7&ls=0&fontsize=72&num=76" quality="best" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="378" height="137" name="Glitterfy Text" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /></embed><br /><a href="http://www.glitterfy.com/">Glitter Text @ Glitterfy.com</a>


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con la nueva fiscalidad, imagino que estarás montando una cartera para +1 año.
> 
> Aprovecha y apóyate en los que realmente saben y le dedican miles de horas a la búsqueda y estudio de verdaderas joyas: Bestinver.
> 
> ...



Si, mi horizonte son 3 o 4 años, el,tiempo que voy a tardar en volver a España, en principio. Le echare un ojo a la web de bestinver esta tarde, muchas gracias!


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si, mi horizonte son 3 o 4 años, el,tiempo que voy a tardar en volver a España, en principio. Le echare un ojo a la web de bestinver esta tarde, muchas gracias!



Bestinver - Fondo Bestinfond


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me gusta saber bien de que va el negocio donde meto pasta, números etc...no soy analista, pero quiero saber donde meto los duros, aunque me cuenten cuentos....
> 
> Lo vuestro es harina de otro costal, la mayor parte de las veces es como si habláis en hebreo.



Tu destino está entonces en la CNMV o en el website de Gamesa. Allí tendrás información a tutiplen.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

12 banks of death &mdash; RT


----------



## atlanterra (31 Dic 2012)

Como inversor estoy totalmente desorientado en relación a lo que va a pasar en este 2013 en las bolsas...

Ante la duda, seguiré acumulando plata a menos de 30 USD.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Como inversor estoy totalmente desorientado en relación a lo que va a pasar en este 2013 en las bolsas...
> 
> Ante la duda, seguiré acumulando plata a menos de 30 USD.



Tiene una pinta chunga. Como pierda los 28,2 se va a los 26. De ahí al infierno.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2012)




----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Dic 2012)

Feliz año a todo el mundo, incluidos animales diversos.
Hoy a primera hora me he salido del etf inverso doble del ibex (+3%), y ya solo me queda TR para el año que viene.
Y esta noche un marisquito de a ria y un buen albariño y pan de cea, luego un buen licor cafe.
Hasta el año que viene.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2012)

Feliz año nuevo a tod@s! 

No he podido entrar mucho estos días (niño, guardería, fiebre, mocos), pero ya está todo solucionado...

Recuerdo este post del año pasado: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/5524014-post922.html

Tampoco me equivoqué de tanto... 8:

Quieren hacer una porra para el año 2013?

Saludos!


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a tod@s!
> 
> No he podido entrar mucho estos días (niño, guardería, fiebre, mocos), pero ya está todo solucionado...
> 
> ...



*Bertok
*
-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8200
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5400
-Como terminará el año -----------> 6600


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2012)

Se parece bastante a lo que yo pienso... ienso:



bertok dijo:


> *Bertok
> *
> -Máximo del año que viene --------> 8200
> -Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5400
> -Como terminará el año -----------> 6600



LCASC

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8600
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5300
-Como terminará el año -----------> 7000

PD: Hoy dejo de operar en bolsa, por lo menos un añito...


----------



## atlanterra (31 Dic 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo a tod@s!
> 
> No he podido entrar mucho estos días (niño, guardería, fiebre, mocos), pero ya está todo solucionado...
> 
> ...



S&P Máximo 1700 y mínimo 1180.
Chullibex Máximo 9800 y mínimo 7200.

:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se parece bastante a lo que yo pienso... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi nombre, ninguna operación de trading ni nada de nada en 2013.

Algún escarceo a nombre de mi mujer.

Estoy estudiando y metiendo muchas horas al value investment. En Bestinver van a gestionar par de mis ahorros tras la pata bajista que le queda al mercado.

Por cierto, mi mensaje navideño: *para el 2013 muerte y destrucción a los castuzos, aristócratas y putillas asociadas. Que sea rápido pero intenso (para que no nos ocasionen gastos a la Sanidad). Hijos de puta.*


----------



## Lechu (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Bertok
> *
> -Máximo del año que viene --------> 8200
> -Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5400
> -Como terminará el año -----------> 6600



atlanterra
S&P Máximo 1700 y mínimo 1180
Chullibex Máximo 9800 y mínimo 7200.

LCASC

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8600
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5300
-Como terminará el año -----------> 7000


Lechu

- Maximo------> 8400
- Minimo-------->5100
- Fnal de año---->7000


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

atlanterra

S&P Máximo 1700 y mínimo 1180
Chullibex Máximo 9800 y mínimo 7200.

LCASC

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8600
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5300
-Como terminará el año -----------> 7000

bertok

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8200
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5400
-Como terminará el año -----------> 6600

Lechu

- Maximo------> 8400
- Minimo-------->5100
- Fnal de año---->7000

pecata minuta

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 10100
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5700
-Como terminará el año -----------> 9000


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

Menudo maquillaje para Nochevieja que le han cascao al IBEX.
Se han pasado un poco, ¿no?
Al SAN lo han subido 10 centimos en la robasta. Que fuerte.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2012)

Ibex . Máximo : 8500-8600
Mínimo : 5600 seguros, 5200 muy posibles como apoyo (si baja, no hay frontera salvo los 2800-2900)
Cierre: No sé


----------



## juanfer (31 Dic 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> Evo Morales expropia cuatro filiales de Iberdrola en Bolivia - elEconomista.es



Las empresas que tienen inversiones en Iberoamerica que no sea Chile o Mexico, les van a quitar hasta la camisa.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Por debajo de 8200, el culibex pide cortos a gritos.

Apuesto por una hostia de cuello vuelto hasta el viernes 11 de enero 2013


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

Y que luego digan de los funcionarios... que si vagos y tal... calumnias....

atlanterra

S&P Máximo 1700 y mínimo 1180
Chullibex Máximo 9800 y mínimo 7200.

LCASC

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8600
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5300
-Como terminará el año -----------> 7000

bertok

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8200
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5400
-Como terminará el año -----------> 6600

Lechu

- Maximo------> 8400
- Minimo-------->5100
- Fnal de año---->7000

pecata minuta

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 10100
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5700
-Como terminará el año -----------> 9000

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva
Ibex . Máximo : 8500-8600
Mínimo : 5600 seguros, 5200 muy posibles como apoyo (si baja, no hay frontera salvo los 2800-2900)
Cierre: No sé


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ibex . Máximo : 8500-8600
> Mínimo : 5600 seguros, 5200 muy posibles como apoyo (si baja, no hay frontera salvo los 2800-2900)
> Cierre: No sé



You are a Killer :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Postea más.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por debajo de 8200, el culibex pide cortos a gritos.
> 
> Apuesto por una hostia de cuello vuelto hasta el viernes 11 de enero 2013



Pues lo han dejado ahí, ahí.
A ver como abrimos el miércoles, aparte de resacosos.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ibex . Máximo : 8500-8600
> Mínimo : 5600 seguros, 5200 muy posibles como apoyo (si baja, no hay frontera salvo los 2800-2900)
> Cierre: No sé



Si el IBEX baja a 2900, es que estamos en guerra civil.
¡Tantas pelis de zombies os están haciendo mucho daño!


----------



## juanfer (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A mi nombre, ninguna operación de trading ni nada de nada en 2013.
> 
> Algún escarceo a nombre de mi mujer.
> 
> ...



Lo de bestinver:

Indicado para inversores que deseen invertir en renta variable nacional y global a través de un solo fondo y con un horizonte temporal de *al menos 5 años. *


5 años ahora como esta el tema me parece mucho tiempo.

Vamos que habrá que diversificar más.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues lo han dejado ahí, ahí.
> A ver como abrimos el miércoles, aparte de resacosos.



Si estás ahora larga, vas a sufrir.

Espero que estés en liquidez


----------



## juanfer (31 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y que luego digan de los funcionarios... que si vagos y tal... calumnias....
> 
> atlanterra
> 
> ...




juanfer
-Máximo del año que viene --------> 9800
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 4200
-Como terminará el año -----------> 5700


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo de bestinver:
> 
> Indicado para inversores que deseen invertir en renta variable nacional y global a través de un solo fondo y con un horizonte temporal de *al menos 5 años. *
> 
> ...



Bestinver.
Putas.
Zulo.

Los porcentajes serán específicos a la situación de cada uno ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Dic 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ibex . Máximo : 8500-8600
> Mínimo : 5600 seguros, 5200 muy posibles como apoyo (si baja, no hay frontera salvo los 2800-2900)
> Cierre: No sé



Veo que pensamos muy parecido... :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A mi nombre, ninguna operación de trading ni nada de nada en 2013.
> 
> Algún escarceo a nombre de mi mujer.
> 
> ...



Hereje!!!!!!, vas a fallar por cambiar el método de inversión. Es mucho más fácil.

Vas al baño y meas. Después te fijas si el remolino (no Coriolis, sí el devenir de la orina) va a derecha ............ Gamesa, si va a izquierda .......... Prisa.

No falla.


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

Venga chicos, que no cuesta tanto quotear y añadir las previsiones de cada uno...

atlanterra

S&P Máximo 1700 y mínimo 1180
Chullibex Máximo 9800 y mínimo 7200.

LCASC

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8600
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5300
-Como terminará el año -----------> 7000

bertok

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 8200
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5400
-Como terminará el año -----------> 6600

Lechu

- Maximo------> 8400
- Minimo-------->5100
- Fnal de año---->7000

pecata minuta

-Máximo del año que viene --------> 10100
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 5700
-Como terminará el año -----------> 9000

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva
Ibex . Máximo : 8500-8600
Mínimo : 5600 seguros, 5200 muy posibles como apoyo (si baja, no hay frontera salvo los 2800-2900)
Cierre: No sé

juanfer
-Máximo del año que viene --------> 9800
-Mínimo del año que viene --------> 4200
-Como terminará el año -----------> 5700


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si estás ahora larga, vas a sufrir.
> 
> Espero que estés en liquidez



Estoy larga pero, oh desconocida sensación, en beneficios.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hereje!!!!!!, vas a fallar por cambiar el método de inversión. Es mucho más fácil.
> 
> Vas al baño y meas. Después te fijas si el remolino (no Coriolis, sí el devenir de la orina) va a derecha ............ Gamesa, si va a izquierda .......... Prisa.
> 
> No falla.



Ya te lo he dicho. Una enganchada que tengas, te va a costar parte del patrimonio.

Ya no puedo hacer más por tí.

Feliz Noche, tío.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy larga pero, oh desconocida sensación, en beneficios.



Pues po un SL y goooooosssa !!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Dic 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Venga chicos, que no cuesta tanto quotear y añadir las previsiones de cada uno...
> 
> atlanterra
> 
> ...



MV el maestro de sabiduria vuelve a repetir que lo que opinen 5 o 20 gacelas no tiene la menor importancia :no:

para el año 2013 MV el maestro de sabiduria desea que sea posible cortar las manos de los ejpertos , feliz año y tal para cual


----------



## Janus (31 Dic 2012)

Previsión Janusiana.

*SP*
Máximo 1500
Mínimo 1200

*IBEX*
Máximo 8700
Minimo 6800

*Prisa*
Máximo 1,4
Mínimo 0,215

*Gamesa*
Máximo 3,00
Mínimo 1,59

*First Solar*
Máximo 48
Mínimo 24

*Alpha Natural Resources*
Máximo 14,00
Mínimo 8,00

*Apple*
Máximo 684
Mínimo 440

Las noticias de impacto en los mercados puede ser:

-Quiebran al menos dos importantes "solares" chinas.
-Patriot Coal vuelve a los mercados.
-La prima de riesgo en España se pone por encima de 600 en diciembre, antes con las elecciones alemanas el tema estará más controlado y la exploración de territorios por encima de 500 dependerán exclusivamente de lo que sucede en USA.
-El dolar visitará en el mismo año tanto territorios de máxima devaluación como un importante back to quality.


----------



## grillo35 (31 Dic 2012)

- Maximo del año que viene: Ni idea del precio, pero creo que sera por encima de los niveles actuales.

- Minimo del año que viene: Ni idea del precio, pero creo que sera por debajo de los niveles actuales.

- Como terminara el año: Ni idea del precio, pero creo que sera por encima de los niveles actuales.


Lo siento pero es que he perdido la bola de cristal...::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2012)

Un regalo de reyes: Antena 3 (dos objetivos, 4,3 € y 4,9 €)





IAG lo podéis vender (comprando ahora en 2,42)


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Dic 2012)

podeis dar por finalizado el pullback en el ibex :rolleye:

advertidos quedais ejpertitos :no:


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> podeis dar por finalizado el pullback en el ibex :rolleye:
> 
> advertidos quedais ejpertitos :no:



Jato, pon la vista en los 8200.

No has aprendido nada en los hilos que trolleas ::


----------



## atlanterra (31 Dic 2012)

El día que muertoviviente de Gracias a un post se acaba la crisis de deuda. 

Jato impertinente...


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Dic 2012)

Cierre de 2012 según el maquillaje esperado por encima del místico 8.100: 8.167,50 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

El escenario para enero sigue activo.

ATENCIÓN: comienza el ILUSIONANTE enero de 2013



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Pertrechados en el místico 7.700 y cerrando el 2012 en los albores del místico 8.100 no tenemos más remedio que volver a iniciar un camino alcista que debe iniciarse a la entrada del nuevo año 2013...
> 
> El camino alcista tiene como objetivo final el místico 10.700, pero evidentemente este objetivo no se va a cumplir del tirón... y para el ILUSIONANTE Enero de 2013 el tramo esperado nos debe acercar a el nivel más peligroso y traidor de todos los niveles existentes... el místico 9.200.
> 
> ...


----------



## overdrive1979 (31 Dic 2012)

A eso de las cinco de la tarde, que corresponde con las 11:00 h de la mañana en la costa este usana, supuestamente empieza la reunión para tratar de solucionar lo del abismo fiscal.

Ya veréis como antes de las ocho de la tarde hora peninsular tenemos el acuerdo. La función de teatro habrá llegado a su fin, y el año empezará con un rallye alcista. :


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Dic 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> El día que muertoviviente de Gracias a un post se acaba la crisis de deuda.
> 
> Jato impertinente...



lo mejor que he visto escrito en mucho tiempo


----------



## assasin (31 Dic 2012)

No lo he visto por burbuja

Buenas noticias para Bankia



> Este miércoles, aprovechando que los mercados estaban cerrados, el Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria -más conocido como el FROB- dio a conocer los pasos que dará para recapitalizar las cuatro entidades nacionalizadas, Novacaixagalicia Banco, Catalunya Banc, BFA-Bankia y Banco de Valencia, y que implicará una reducción de capital que afectará a sus accionistas. *En el caso de Bankia, el FROB determinó que tiene un valor negativo de 4.148 millones de euros, en tanto que su matriz, BFA, cuenta a su vez con un valor patrimonial negativo de 10.444 millones.*


----------



## gamba (31 Dic 2012)

Les deseo feliz año a todos, y les dejo algo para echarse unas risas antes de las campanadas:

Who predicted the Spanish economic miracle 2013-17? - spanishmonitor.overblog.com


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Les deseo feliz año a todos, y les dejo algo para echarse unas risas antes de las campanadas:
> 
> Who predicted the Spanish economic miracle 2013-17? - spanishmonitor.overblog.com



España será un país de salarios low cost y los empresaurios tardarán muchos años en elevar los costes salariales para mantener los márgenes (es conocido en todo el plantea que el palillero español compite en precio y no en calidad).

Será la muerte del país, al menos tal y como lo hemos conocido. En cierta medida es la aplicación última del socialismo (repartición de la pobreza salvo para los castuzos y allegados)


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Dic 2012)

Y para terminar el año y para joderme como si no tuviesen otra cosa que hacer, Gamesa se despide del IBEX con una venta de 2500000, de acciones de golpe y una bajada brutal. 

Feliz año 2013 y que todos ganemos dinero en esto de la bolsa. :´(


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y para terminar el año y para joderme como si no tuviesen otra cosa que hacer, Gamesa se despide del IBEX con una venta de 2500000, de acciones de golpe y una bajada brutal.
> 
> Feliz año 2013 y que todos ganemos dinero en esto de la bolsa. :´(



Ha sido Janus que no quiere tributar por renta general las plusvis ::


----------



## juanfer (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> España será un país de salarios low cost y los empresaurios tardarán muchos años en elevar los costes salariales para mantener los márgenes (es conocido en todo el plantea que el palillero español compite en precio y no en calidad).
> 
> Será la muerte del país, al menos tal y como lo hemos conocido. En cierta medida es la aplicación última del socialismo (repartición de la pobreza salvo para los castuzos y allegados)



Ademas vamos a ver una subida de impuestos sin precedentes. Nos hemos comprometido con Ue en controlar el deficit, la casta no quitara gastos asi que subiran todos los impuestos.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

::::::

[YOUTUBE]mJw_noQkS_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

SP trepando al alza.

La decisión del Fiscal Cliff es inminente.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Todo en máximos del día: índices usanos, índices europeos, commodities, ....

Celebrando que cada día estamos más cerca de tener que tomar medidas drásticas.

Preveo fake y caídas durísimas para dar la bienvenida al año nuevo durante el resto de la semana y la que viene.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

A las 19:30 habrá rueda de prensa del black man para indicarnos que en un alarde de patriotismo han cedido en sus posiciones ideológicas llegando a un acuerdo de mínimos.

Si el acuerdo no es contundente, las caídas en el SP se van a precipitar.


----------



## egarenc (31 Dic 2012)




----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (31 Dic 2012)

Felices Fiestas y Prospero Año nuevo!!!!!

Servidor de ustedes,

PD: Todavia creo que la prima va a bajar y los primos (yo incluido) subiremos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2012)

menudo regalo que me he encontrado..... que demonios he estado yo haciendo toda mi vida sin estoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!








errrrrr, esto 

Plot Digitizer


Pasen un buena noche y que el año próximo les vaya todo un poco mejor!


Exodus countdown....


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2012)

Feliz año niños. Pandoro is coming.

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time... like tears in rain..."


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Dic 2012)

Esas boobs valen dos thanks, pero solo me deja darte uno. Voy a reportar a Calopez ::










Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> menudo regalo que me he encontrado..... que demonios he estado yo haciendo toda mi vida sin estoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

El negro se sale con la suya.

Un poco más cerca del abismo (Debt Collapse).

Vamos a ver qué hace el SP.


----------



## vermer (31 Dic 2012)

Feliz año a todos y que nos acompañe la salud, la preparación y. la prudencia. Os dedicaré un brindis porque os lo merecéis.

No me atrevo aún a hacer previsiones. Para otro año. Lo que creo es que el clima social será irrespirable, y en consecuencia el político y el económico. Algo muy muy malo debimos hacer en otra vida para tener que soportar a tanto político ladrón, tragador, sinvergüenza e inútil.

Sed prudentes y nada ostentosos. Vivimos en un país donde la envidia es norma.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Feliz año a todos y que nos acompañe la salud, la preparación y. la prudencia. Os dedicaré un brindis porque os lo merecéis.
> 
> No me atrevo aún a hacer previsiones. Para otro año. Lo que creo es que el clima social será irrespirable, y en consecuencia el político y el económico. Algo muy muy malo debimos hacer en otra vida para tener que soportar a tanto político ladrón, tragador, sinvergüenza e inútil.
> 
> Sed prudentes y nada ostentosos. Vivimos en un país donde la envidia es norma.



No hicimos nada malo. Simplemente ser unos cobardes y no darles muerte en justicia.

Feliz año.


----------



## FranR (31 Dic 2012)

Ahí vamos con mis proyecciones anuales, totalmente aleatorias y sin ningún tipo de fundamento.


Máximo 9760 en el primer semestre Mínimo 4650 en el segundo semestre.


El último trimestre ligeramente alcista...me apunto el tanto. :Baile:


Feliz entrada de año:


P.D. Luego copio y pego con el resto...voy como las balaaaasssss..

Amplio: ahora sin efesto del alcohol 

ALCISTA CON OBJETIVO
8.530

PRIMER SEMESTRE
Máximo anual 9.460
Siempre que aguantemos las primeras 11 sesiones por encima de 8.040

SEGUNDO SEMESTRE
MíniGuardarmo anual 6.270 (4.950)
Ruptura 6270 cambiamos escenario fin año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bestinver.
> *Putas.
> Zulo.*
> 
> Los porcentajes serán específicos a la situación de cada uno ::




Eso ya está inventado, se llama puticlus!!!




FranR dijo:


> Ahí vamos con mis proyecciones anuales, totalmente aleatorias y sin ningún tipo de fundamento.
> 
> 
> *Máximo 9760 en el primer semestre Mínimo 4650 en el segundo semestre.*
> ...




Que bestiajo!!! :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahí vamos con mis proyecciones anuales, totalmente aleatorias y sin ningún tipo de fundamento.
> 
> 
> Máximo 9760 en el primer semestre Mínimo 4650 en el segundo semestre.
> ...



No me gusta lo del primer semestre. Eeeeenga, cámbialo ::


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Senator John McCain: Obama's latest fiscal cliff remarks will antagonize members of the House.


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Sen. Lindsey Graham: "To President Obama: Congratulations on your tax rate increase."


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Parió la burra

Sen. Mitch McConnell: "We've reached an agreement on all of the tax issues."


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

Toda al alza salvo el EUR/USD ::


----------



## Claca (31 Dic 2012)

Apreciadísima forería, estos días he ido a tope y no me ha sido posible pasarme por aquí, pero os aseguro que ya de buen principio del 2013 Claca will be back in business. Espero que las fiestas hayan sentado bien y la cosa continue.

Feliz año a todos, menos al server


----------



## Claca (31 Dic 2012)

Por cierto, en USA hace relativamente poco ya hubo un teatrillo con el techo del gasto o la deuda o no sé qué historia y nos lo vendieron como un apocalipsis o combustible para que las bolsas se fueran al cielo, al final, como siempre pasa, se llegó un acuerdo, pero al final, como siempre pasa, el mercado hizo lo que le dio la gana. No sé si me explico.


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2012)

que alguien guarde este post, porque lo va a clavar y luego haremos :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: por no haberle hecho caso desde el principio

Piratón, diga un número del 1 - 99, si acierta, le va a tocar guardar el post ... usté y yo sabemos que suele tener buena suerte 



FranR dijo:


> Ahí vamos con mis proyecciones anuales, totalmente aleatorias y sin ningún tipo de fundamento.
> 
> 
> Máximo 9760 en el primer semestre Mínimo 4650 en el segundo semestre.
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (31 Dic 2012)

Que seais muy felices en este 2013 lleno de plusvalias!! Si veis como esta la estacion de esqui... Os reis de la crisis. Ni terrazas llenas ni leches, ayer me comentaba un hostelero que ha sido la mejlr temporada de su vida. Hasta arriba. Todo. 
Cuidaos y mucha salud!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (31 Dic 2012)

El mínimo se me ha ido la mano, por darles gustito, porque sobre los 6100 hay mucha mandanga, para ser perforados asi como asi.

Enviado a una mano usando Tapata. En la otra llevó algo alargado y duro, si no fuera porque está frío y huele a güisqui no me lo llevaba a la boca ni loco ::


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2012)

no se confíe mucho ... :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Dic 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> que alguien guarde este post, porque lo va a clavar y luego haremos :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: por no haberle hecho caso desde el principio
> 
> Piratón, diga un número del 1 - 99, si acierta, le va a tocar guardar el post ... usté y yo sabemos que suele tener buena suerte




```
Ceil(rand()*99)
```
::


----------



## atman (31 Dic 2012)

Sólo un momento para desearles Felices Festas, buena salida y mejor entrada de Año Nuevo!!!


----------



## tarrito (31 Dic 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ```
> Ceil(rand()*99)
> ```
> ::



Pecataaaaaa !!! mireeeee !!!
ya vuelven "a sus cosas", dígales algo! :´(

:XX:

edito;

eh! a mí me hablas bien 

[YOUTUBE]U5G6iE5aMIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Dic 2012)

Bueno chicos, he estado este último mes y medio casi desaparecido en combate, en parte por ocupación y dejadez, en parte porque el mercado está muy marcado su comportamiento desde el verano hasta el próximo verano (las hostias vendrán en breve, a poco que levanten cortos para febrero y hagamos objetivo del doble suelo en el zonal 6000-5900 con clavicular en 7200 con objetivo 8490-8730 +- según se dibuje ) . 
Espero aparecer mucho más y poco más.Disfrutad los cortos y formar la cartera que os jubile!
Feliz Año!! :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (31 Dic 2012)

En 2013 va a ser epico: Masacre de gacelas.


----------



## ponzi (1 Ene 2013)

Desde el fundamentalismo, Ponzi os desea un feliz 2013


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ene 2013)

Enero 2013:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-enero-2013-the-end-is-here.html#post8005253


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2013)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Un regalo de reyes: Antena 3 (dos objetivos, 4,3 € y 4,9 €)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os llegaría el regalo con algo de retraso, pero os llegó no..?? :rolleye:





Sigo liadillo chicos..


----------



## ponzi (12 Ene 2013)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Os llegaría el regalo con algo de retraso, pero os llegó no..?? :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has colado de hilo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Te has colado de hilo.



Gracias, entré en el otro y no conocía a ni Dios...:: eso pasa por entrar cada 15 días..
Se puede redireccionar? 
Un saludo


----------



## sr.anus (12 Ene 2013)




----------

